# The Ultimate Parking Thread



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

I don't think we had a "parking" thread, we had a DIW and a few other camry dent threads, but nothing where we can collectively pool our piss poor parking attempts. I give you the _crème de la crème_.

this was where else, Assachussets. 


enjoy!

oh and for the locals, Lou Roc's Diner 











I think a two for one, (not caused by the other vehicle) might be the prize winner! post em up! :beer:opcorn:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

A couple of my parking efforts.


----------



## Rod Ratio (Jun 6, 2012)

Subd


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Spotted this douchebag at dinner the other night. :facepalm:


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

great, maybe we can keep the parking nazis out of the doing it wrong thread, where you have to look real close and see the car is one tread over the line.:facepalm:


----------



## Gromel (May 12, 2012)

chevy truck in the first pic deserves a big ass door ding from the subie
the red audi should be towed


----------



## quattro B6 (Sep 16, 2012)

I used to do parking enforcement at my school... I've got a few good ones here. The first three are cars that I ticketed.

This guy had the nerve to come in to complain about his ticket. He said it wasn't his fault because the spot was too small.



















Now this isn't a parking issue, its an obvious permit issue. Forging or modifying a parking permit is a pretty big deal actually. On top of the $266 ticket, there is a police report filed and academic review.










This is just one of my coworkers I saw parked










And the typical Camry


----------



## czykvw (May 11, 2006)




----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

Gromel said:


> chevy truck in the first pic deserves a big ass door ding from the subie
> the red audi should be towed



that was literally this morning at breakfast. there was absolutely no room, honestly, not even enough to open the door to get it to speed to ding the chevy's door. that's how close he was. My white odyssey is to the far left:facepalm:


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

mikegilbert said:


> Spotted this douchebag at dinner the other night. :facepalm:


this guy parks his car like this so people will not door ding his newer car or brush up against it.


----------



## Clyde Smith (Apr 22, 2009)

vswager said:


> this guy parks his car like this so people will not door ding his newer car or brush up against it.


...


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

If these people park this way imagine how they drive.:banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## autopulse (Aug 11, 2007)

vswager said:


> this guy parks his car like this so people will not door ding his newer car or brush up against it.


:sly: nsis


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

vswager said:


> this guy parks his car like this so people will not door ding his newer car or brush up against it.


Thank you, we had no idea.


----------



## JCT (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

Chmeeee said:


> Thank you, we had no idea.


you're welcome


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

dieselraver said:


> The Ultimate Parking Thread


Thought this was going to be about places that had really great parking:


----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

Sub'd

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

I found my car boxed in like this yesterday:










The lady driver came back as I was admiring her parking job, and it was pretty funny to watch her limbo herself into that Escalade while trying not to ram that gigantic door into my car.


----------



## R32kid (Dec 22, 2004)

> vswager
> this guy parks his car like this so people will not door ding his newer car or brush up against it.


So according to the constitution he can park on privately owned and maintained property however he likes, in the interest of preserving an already depreciating asset? Man you suck, troll level 11

ban vswager


----------



## Kolwala (Aug 9, 2011)

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

cityjohn said:


> Thought this was going to be about places that had really great parking:


Where is this paradise?


----------



## iRunBrooklyn247 (Mar 27, 2013)

cityjohn said:


> Thought this was going to be about places that had really great parking:


Where??????......Is....this....Heaven??


----------



## iRunBrooklyn247 (Mar 27, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Where is this paradise?


of course I reply 15 mins after I open the tab and echo you...


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

That is the most wonderful parking lot I have ever seen 

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

quattro B6 said:


> And the typical Camry


 Not a typical Camry, since it has no bumper dent. However, they're likely to get one when they try to drive off that wall.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Glendale, CA



:laugh:


----------



## admiralbabar (Jan 13, 2011)

cityjohn said:


> Thought this was going to be about places that had really great parking


...or really cool parking procedures...


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

i could make this thread 5 pages just from the idiots in my parking lot 

up it eh part where i live half of the spaces are on a wall and 95% of the people back in mind you watching them back in is usually a highlight of my day most fo the time they are a good 3 to 4 feet from the wall and sticking out and the white lines seem to be suggestions to most as well


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

JCT said:


>


Walter White does NOT F AROUND!

He is the one who knocks


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

czykvw said:


>


I *hate* parking in spots like that one on the left. People get used to parking against those concrete blocks, so they just pull forward until their car/truck/SUV stops. In cases like this, where not all of the spots have one, it's going to be your fender that ultimately stops them. :thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

vswager said:


> this guy parks his car like this so people will not door ding his newer car or brush up against it.


People like this are actually asking for their car to be damaged.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Mike! said:


> Where is this paradise?





iRunBrooklyn247 said:


> Where??????......Is....this....Heaven??



Hollywood and Vermont in LA! I've always admired these car "campsites"


----------



## Body Hauler (Sep 4, 2002)

I'm gonna steal this pic for my dumb story except for me it was a minivan not a pick-up .



dieselraver said:


>


So yesterday I head off to the supermarket I pull in and quite literally the only open space is open next to a minivan with the back wheel over the line. I look at the space and say I got enough space to back so I can get out. I do it and start heading into the store when this mouth breather start whining behind me from the passenger seat still strapped in 
M.B."Hey you can't park there."
"Oh really why?"
M.B. "Because"
"Park better next time."
M.B. "Well I guess I'm gonna have to smash into your door then."
I point to the security camera's in the lot and explain that we're on no less the 3 camera's at this point, don't say something that stupid. She continues to whine and cry, at that point I tell her either smash my door in or shut your mouth. Finish up inside, come outside to a perfectly fine door and no van. Could it have gone different?, sure but high 90's heat and a busted ankle kind of left me with very little patience.


----------



## nm+ (Jan 6, 2006)

iRunBrooklyn247 said:


> Where??????......Is....this....Heaven??


This wellsfargo bank also has a limited number of similarly glorious spaces
https://maps.google.com/maps?q=sacr...t&hnear=Sacramento,+California&gl=us&t=h&z=21


----------



## InfinitiG (Oct 7, 2006)

vswager said:


> this guy parks his car like this so people will not door ding his newer car or brush up against it.


Yes. That's true. That's still a jackass way to park your car though.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

iRunBrooklyn247 said:


> Where??????......Is....this....Heaven??


That is the parking for the Women's Research Institute.

They used to has gas pumps and air lines for tire inflation at each parking spot, but they had to remove them due to so many people driving off with them still connected.


----------



## themadskater905 (Jun 28, 2007)

vswager said:


> this guy parks his car like this so people will not door ding his newer car or brush up against it.


Local guy with an '08 Viper does this.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

cityjohn said:


> Thought this was going to be about places that had really great parking:


you should be required to back into these spaces.


----------



## Cortical (Sep 15, 2012)

In before whiney Canadian complaining about having to park next to new neighbor with dulley pickup


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

dieselraver said:


>


i saw a kid at the grocery store try to pull a parking job straddling the line in two spots.

and that was done on his 2nd attempt to park.
AND required him opening the doors to look for the lines.

he got out and was walking away from his car when i told him he was parked in two spots and that he should try again.

he did return to his car, and i just assumed it was to avoid confrontation.

when i left the store... to my amazement... he DID repark the car in a single spot.

still sitting about 1 inch off the left line. but he actually TRIED to fix his terrible parking when i called him on it.


----------



## lab_rat (Jun 26, 2001)

Body Hauler said:


> *snip*
> So yesterday I head off to the supermarket...
> M.B."Hey you can't park there."
> "Oh really why?"
> ...


awesome. hopefully people like this Mouth Breather will learn something - about parking correctly AND not making stupid threats.



BRealistic said:


> That is the parking for the Women's Research Institute.
> 
> They used to has gas pumps and air lines for tire inflation at each parking spot, but they had to remove them due to so many people driving off with them still connected.


:laugh:


----------



## iRunBrooklyn247 (Mar 27, 2013)

BRealistic said:


> That is the parking for the Women's Research Institute.
> 
> They used to has gas pumps and air lines for tire inflation at each parking spot, but they had to remove them due to so many people driving off with them still connected.


lol


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

I'll throw up a few of the better ones I've captured recently...

That's my buddy's 135, and my FRS behind it.



I guess because this isn't a spot, people feel entitled to park sideways?





We put some lines to make it more of a "No Parking" zone, but people still like to park there anyway...



The parking spots in Palo Alto are huge...but apparently not huge enough.





So imagine you drive up to a dealership to browse used vehicles...you see a sign that says CUSTOMER PARKING and the very first spot is available. What do you do? You park out way outside the lines and block a door, of course.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)




----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

hushypushy said:


> We put some lines to make it more of a "No Parking" zone, but people still like to park there anyway...


Is the red/cinnamon car a McLaren?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

phil123 said:


> Is the red/cinnamon car a McLaren?


Yes, the dealership in question is McLaren San Francisco, along with a Fisker franchise.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

InfinitiG said:


> Yes. That's true. That's still a jackass way to park your car though.


yeah just park you're car far out in the parking lot if you are worried about it.


----------



## ncsumecheng (Nov 1, 2005)

vswager said:


> yeah just park you're car far out in the parking lot if you are worried about it.


Exactly. I've actually seen a nice car do that and as I walked by saw where somebody had already keyed it while it was double parked. :thumbup: WIN.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

Not good, but especially bad when you check the background on the second pic...





:banghead:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ Sadly, we require licenses to drive a car but none to park one.


----------



## cberwald (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## iheartbüst (Jun 5, 2010)

im going to have to start snapping pics, i live just off the main drag in an uppity area where all the soccer moms parallel park their huge SUV´s either half on the sidewalk, or halfway in traffic


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

dieselraver said:


>


Stuff like the pickup above is completely normal here... I don't even take note of it anymore. 



cityjohn said:


>


All those nice spaces and people are still in cockeyed and hanging over the curbs.


----------



## AHFlynn (Apr 6, 2008)

this is one of my personal best parking jobs


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Mike! said:


> Yes, the dealership in question is McLaren San Francisco, along with a Fisker franchise.


No more Fisker  We're now McLaren and Volvo. Talk about a stark dichotomy


----------



## acuraudi (Oct 13, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> No more Fisker  We're now McLaren and Volvo. Talk about a stark dichotomy


You have to be able to guess which customers are there for which franchise like 99% of the time!


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Veedub_junky said:


> Not good, but especially bad when you check the background on the second pic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 this is devolving as badly as a thought, yeah first world problems

plus you dont know some brodozer was parked to the right of this vehicle and left


----------



## thatkindasux (Feb 25, 2009)




----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^ I hate parking lots that are laid out like that. Granted, Sunfire driver was stupid not to notice that there was already a car in the spot, but the Escape was pulled up way too far as well. In situations like that, I usually hang toward the rear of the spot just to eliminate confusion.


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

(speechless)


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

LG6R said:


> (speechless)


you shouldn't be, seeing "Jericho Tpke" = Long Island which explains everything!


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

LG6R said:


> (speechless)


Al's Hubcaps.


----------



## themadskater905 (Jun 28, 2007)

redshift said:


> hanging over the curbs


In cases where it's grass/not another spot on the other side of the curb, I'll back up until my tire touches the curb. That way I'm as far out of the way as possible from people driving around the parking lot.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

I've thought about carrying chalk for doing this:


----------



## a2a4raddo (Aug 14, 2001)

cityjohn said:


> ^ Sadly, we require licenses to drive a car but none to park one.


In New York you are required to parallel park in order to pas your road test.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

a2a4raddo said:


> In New York you are required to parallel park in order to pas your road test.


 Same here in MI (now.) Didn't used to be that way, though....

Of course, just because someone manages to pass that part of the test (all of the parking maneuvers - one doesn't even get to the road test unless those are passed), doesn't mean that one will _retain_ said skills.... :laugh:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

when the salesman pulled up my sonic:














http://www.local10.com/news/local-1...ing/-/1717324/20216304/-/8snnw5z/-/index.html









http://www.globaltimes.cn/content/790410.shtml#.UchAH17g69J

too soon?


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

HI SPEED said:


>


:facepalm:

Wrong thread.


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

Notice the mirrors are folded in too. You know, just in case....


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> :facepalm:
> 
> Wrong thread.


Well its guess you can say it is parked now...


----------



## jakellama123 (Oct 11, 2009)

is my old p.o.s. beater e36 at my old complex. Nobody ever parked there because clearly theres no space. usually I'd do a donkey kick as I walk away but it is a s2000 and it is just my beater anyways. So I was like


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Subbed.


----------



## 4-Dr-W-a-T (May 20, 2006)

I see it everywhere here in CA.

One of my friends from NY use to do it all the time. Park out in the middle of nowhere, diagonally.

For a 1992 Chevy Silverado with 1997 front end. Nothing special.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

themadskater905 said:


> In cases where it's grass/not another spot on the other side of the curb, I'll back up until my tire touches the curb. That way I'm as far out of the way as possible from people driving around the parking lot.


I'll only do that if I'm in the pickup, which is large beyond cartoonish proportions and I feel like I need to give as much room as possible to drivers in the lane.

If I'm in one of the cars, the whole car goes in the spot -- no hanging over. I hate when I'm trying to walk down the sidewalk and I have to walk around the front end of every single estrogen egg since they just kept driving until the front tires slammed into the barrier. That, and if the spot hangs over grass or bark, you won't like what the kid getting paid $8/hr to landscape does to it when he can't weed-whack all the way up to the curb.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

LG6R said:


> (speechless)


S63 eh? Must of went with the S550 exhaust system them..


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Harv said:


> S63 eh? Must of went with the S550 exhaust system them.. :rolleyes


He must've. Good eye.


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

Just helped my sister move to Connecticut. Guess how the asshats park here!!










Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Toaster McFunk (Jul 11, 2008)

dieselraver said:


> Just helped my sister move to *Australia*. Guess how the asshats park here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


FTFY


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

Toaster McFunk said:


> FTFY


Is the picture all messed up? For some reason tapatalk screws with the uploaded image. 


Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

dieselraver said:


> Is the picture all messed up? For some reason tapatalk screws with the uploaded image.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Tapatalk 2


Inverted - hence the _Australia_ correction :laugh:


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

locobaz23 said:


> Notice the mirrors are folded in too. You know, just in case....



if i remember correctly some of the new luxury cars just do this automatically.


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

I think I have the thread winner here! 


this guy was boxed in literally bumpers touching on both sides. the first two were shot via iphone5/panorama so it may be a bit distorted but you get the general idea


----------



## JCT (Feb 1, 2012)

*FV-QR*

i had that happen to me once in my old car. thankfully it had real metal chrome bumpers so i just pushed them out of my way very slowly... to get out


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

JCT said:


> i had that happen to me once in my old car. thankfully it had real metal chrome bumpers so i just pushed them out of my way very slowly... to get out


these cars were literally touching the highlander's bumpers, on both ends, i don't know how much pushing he's going to have to do but it will be quite substantial.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

Bay Ridge, across the street from Salty Dog, what do you expect? :laugh: If you took those at night, I would say that is normal. That has happened to my car several times in that neighborhood.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

Harv said:


> S63 eh? Must of went with the S550 exhaust system them..


this guy park's like this so no one door ding's his car.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

vswager said:


> this guy park's like this so no one door ding's his car.


But its not going to stop anybody from taking a dump on his windshield.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

vswager said:


> this guy park's like this so no one door ding's his car.


You justifying others' piss poor parking jobs make you look like a moron. Wait. You are one. :facepalm:


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> You justifying others' piss poor parking jobs make you look like a moron. Wait. You are one. :facepalm:


why the insults? no not at all.

people that do not want there car dinged it is better for them to park far out in the parking lot then parking like a weirdo and taking up three stalls.

and parking like this is very ridiculous

like i have posted on page one or two of this thread......


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> You justifying others' piss poor parking jobs make you look like a moron. Wait. You are one. :facepalm:


Give him a brake. He's new around here.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

vswager said:


> why the insults? no not at all.
> 
> people that do not want there car dinged it is better for them to park far out in the parking lot then parking like a weirdo and taking up three stalls.
> 
> ...


There is NO excuse for one to park like a moron. Taking up one stall on the other side of the carpark is just as effective. 



FuelInMyVeins said:


> Give him a brake. He's new around here.




For you, vswager. Since you're new here.


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

DG7Projects said:


> There is NO excuse for one to park like a moron. Taking up one stall on the other side of the carpark is just as effective.
> 
> i agree with you
> 
> ...


what does this pic mean ?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

vswager said:


> what does this pic mean ?


I was trying to be nice to you and I actually felt bad for you too. But are you really that dumb or just playing possum on us?


----------



## vswager (Dec 15, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I was trying to be nice to you and I actually felt bad for you too. But are you really that dumb or just playing possum on us?


oh i get it  like give me a brake

yes thank you fuelinmyveins


----------



## MooseWhip (Dec 14, 2012)

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

Chevy HHR near my work that often takes up 4-6 spaces. At least the lot is mostly empty.
(sorry, taken via binoculars with my phone  )


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

This was in my n'hood a couple weeks ago. It sat like this for 3 days.

IMG_0947_1164 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


IMG_0880_758 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


IMG_0882_760 by Dscot8r!2, on Flickr


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

ambit said:


> Chevy HHR near my work that often takes up 4-6 spaces. At least the lot is mostly empty.
> (sorry, taken via binoculars with my phone  )



I have nothing wrong with that, he obviously has the entire wing of that parking lot to himself, or its a slow day...










Some inspiration:









I think he did a good job fitting this BIG truck in the normal sized spot...


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

I hate this... just inconsiderate 










Sent from my SGH-I727R using Tapatalk 2


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Today at my office. I get a great view of it all. This lady actually pulled in, backed out a bit, and pulled back in.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

GruuvenNorth said:


> I hate this... just inconsiderate
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is illegal in some States. They never enforce it though.


----------



## THErealTONY804 (Sep 30, 2008)

thatkindasux said:


>


I feel like the focus in this pic is wrong. Yes, the truck is parked horribly, but it does have a handicapped plate and there's a car blocking the passenger side access of the handicap space. Looks like the car was in the wrong IMO.
Just an observation... carry on.


----------



## Scarabrae (Jul 21, 2004)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Local...










The story:



> "Was sitting outside Starbucks in the Shopper's Plaza Sunday morning and this guy pulls up....I'd guess late 40's and clearly not handicapped. No hc sticker/sign in his windshield. I said "Buddy, you're actually parking in 2 handicapped spots?" He said "You're very observant" and ran into Starbucks. I started to yell at him when he came out, but he just ignored me and drove off."



#bmwswagger
#328i


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

Preppy said:


> Local...


Fk that. Stand behind vehicle call police, take picture, whatever you gotta do. Things like that boil me over. 

edit, you did take a picture :laugh::banghead::laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Marshmallow Man said:


> Fk that. Stand behind vehicle call police, take picture, whatever you gotta do. Things like that boil me over.
> 
> edit, you did take a picture :laugh::banghead::laugh:


Can anything really be done since it's on private property?


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

this was from the process of parking their car. eventually, family members got out and helped direct her into the spot.










this is the result of her parking ability and their spotting/guiding:










and yes, that sticker says "STUDENT DRIVER," but that car has had that sticker since i've lived down here (~2 years).

the parking is so bad at my apartment complex, i could provide daily updates of the crap i see.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Can anything really be done since it's on private property?


Handicap parking spaces are mandated by law based on certain criteria, and police-enforceable. They're not "maternity" or "parents with small children" spots. 

Now, as for whether anything will be done after the fact or if you could try to block them from leaving until police come, the likelihood doesn't seem to be there. Shame campaign to the Star or Sun? Absolutely.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Mike! said:


> Handicap parking spaces are mandated by law based on certain criteria, and police-enforceable. They're not "maternity" or "parents with small children" spots.
> 
> Now, as for whether anything will be done after the fact or if you could try to block them from leaving until police come, the likelihood doesn't seem to be there. Shame campaign to the Star or Sun? Absolutely.


Do it! The Sun loves this kind of stuff.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Guy at work not only taking up two spaces in his new (to him) lease-spec 328i on the crowded floor of the garage. If that isn't bad enough, he was about 5 feet from the wall so the ass end of the car was sticking out.

He should become friends with the guy in the scratched up, dirty passat who does the same thigng


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

And in the description, they linked to a photo of how he parked the next day.


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

>


To be fair, this looks like it might be residential parking with a parking garage where they normally have assigned parking spaces. Could be something where they have two spaces but one car or that a car is in the shop. I do that with my two spaces when one of my cars is out (normally in the shop).

Or they're just an assho1e.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mike! said:


> Now, as for whether anything will be done after the fact or if you could try to block them from leaving until police come, the likelihood doesn't seem to be there.


 You need to think about what kind of charge the police could site you with. Is blocking a handicap spot the same as parking in it? Could you be charged with false imprisonment or some siht like that? 

If all I was facing was a parking ticket, I'd do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## jfolt (Nov 5, 2008)

This is from a few years ago in a restaurant parking lot, not sure why he parked like that.









This one is from earlier this month, BMW driver parked like a prick so I pulled in close to drivers door so they had to get in from passenger side. The parking lot is quite large and this was the only open space.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

This is an oldie, but a goodie:

How we found it:









How we left it:








(none were touching, I promise!)


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

^^^^^^^ I bet he was one pissed off mid 50s Caucasian when he came out. That's great!


----------



## DaeHanMeenGuk (Nov 27, 2012)

I wonder how long those shopping carts are there though. There's a big chance that the guy who has to bring back the carts to the store will take them back


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

DaeHanMeenGuk said:


> I wonder how long those shopping carts are there though. There's a big chance that the guy who has to bring back the carts to the store will take them back


Nah. That looks like the far end of the parking lot. Those will be there till closing time.


----------



## Volkska (Feb 25, 2013)

dieselraver said:


> Just helped my sister move to Connecticut. Guess how the asshats park here!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this in Australia?


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

Volkska said:


> Is this in Australia?



Joke Delivery: :thumbup:
Content of Joke: :thumbup:
Originality: :thumbdown:

try again junior.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

(picture of car in driveway blocking sidewalk)



finklejag said:


> That is illegal in some States. They never enforce it though.


It's enforced in Canada though. Anybody remember this story?

Couple fined $25,000 for parking on own driveway (blocking sidewalk)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

AZGolf said:


> It's enforced in Canada though. Anybody remember this story?


 Do I?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> And in the description, they linked to a photo of how he parked the next day.


Sweet, sweet justice! :laugh:


----------



## gonzo08452 (Apr 17, 2006)

Chmeeee said:


> Thank you, we had no idea.


:laugh:


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Repost from another thread 








Imo he's fine, I'd do the same if I was parking that car as long as the lot isn't full. There was plenty of open spaces, the only thing he could've done better was actually park on the outskirts of the lot.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Edit. Nevermind, ipad fail:laugh:


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

My coworker couldn't seem to figure out how parking spaces work and which spot is his, I've parked him in like this 3-4 times. Haven't had to do it for about a month (After crawling from the passenger side a few times, I think he got the point)








Here's another coworker with his New GLI, granted you can see where the old lines were painted fairly well in the picture, but they aren't nearly this bright in person.









During my brothers Graduation last month, the white car was actually there first.


----------



## 16 Valves of Fury (Jun 13, 2006)

These people are just parking like this so others don't ding their door.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

i thought that garage looked familiar. tested some fireworks back there near the dumpsters during summers. one of the techs actually hit my car in that lot, damaged it, and left without leaving a note or anything. checked the cameras the next day, and she had to buy me a new bumper, have it painted, and then installed it herself. 



Zekkal said:


> Here's another coworker with his New GLI, granted you can see where the old lines were painted fairly well in the picture, but they aren't nearly this bright in person.


----------



## DarkNeo (Jun 19, 2004)

16 Valves of Fury said:


> These people are just parking like this so others don't ding their door.


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

*Edit* ^ beat me by 3 mins cuz I'm on my phone haha


16 Valves of Fury said:


> These people are just parking like this so others don't ding their door.














n0rdicalex. said:


> i thought that garage looked familiar. tested some fireworks back there near the dumpsters during summers. one of the techs actually hit my car in that lot, damaged it, and left without leaving a note or anything. checked the cameras the next day, and she had to buy me a new bumper, have it painted, and then installed it herself.


Bet she wasn't too happy she had to fix it on top of paying for the bumper and paint lol. How long ago was this, I've been here a little over a 2 years and don't remember a woman tech? Just curious


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

Few weeks ago this Dooosh exits out where? Spots all around and he chooses here.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

dieselraver said:


> I think I have the thread winner here!
> this guy was boxed in literally bumpers touching on both sides. the first two were shot via iphone5/panorama so it may be a bit distorted but you get the general idea


not so fast, he might have squeezed into that spot, i know i have bunch of years back when i was still driving my 03 Impala,
i worked in Times Square on 42nd street.
i would part a block away, and as one can imagine parking was tight.
one day there was a spot, maybe a little too tight for the impala , but 2 cars i squeezed between had plenty of room in front/behind them , so i literally squeezed into a spot that was smaller then my Impala, by slowly giving back car a little push, then front car a little push, and back and fort again.

i was young and other cars were old beaters,
im still trying to locate pics that i took ( as it was the tightest parking job i've ever done) while i was doing i some tourists ( im assuming) stopped to take pictures :laugh::laugh:


----------



## 8v deathsquad (Jan 8, 2005)

I have to park like an ass in my work truck. I try to find empty areas in the parking lot, but sometimes I don't have a choice. Bumper to bumper it's 23' long, and however wide an F-550 is plus 18" or so. I'll either angle across two spaces, or pull through and take up two front to back. I feel like it's more courteous than having 4' of steel bumper hanging out into the parking lot lane.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

Zekkal said:


> Bet she wasn't too happy she had to fix it on top of paying for the bumper and paint lol. How long ago was this, I've been here a little over a 2 years and don't remember a woman tech? Just curious


yeah, she didn't seem to happy. but after it happened, she drove a different car to work until we found the camera footage and noticed my car move from the impact. i worked there 2004 through 2007. it was mostly summer work and a lot of weekends during the school year(s).


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

16 Valves of Fury said:


> These people are just parking like this so others don't ding their door.


No, you're wrong, and you should feel ashamed of it. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Swapped6n (Feb 11, 2010)

I have a very specific way of dealing with idiots who dont park well.

This car was my DD Daihatsu that I've since sold to my cousin.












If you do this, there is NO way theyre getting out without doing a 65 point turn.


:laugh:

As you can see, I am perfectly in between my lines.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

^ brilliant


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

There's a C6 Corvette Grand Sport that some upper level manager thinks is the hot ****, so he parks in our parking garage and takes up two spaces. Perfectly centered over a dividing line. I think other people park in the adjacent spots just to piss him off even though there are many empty spots all around the garage :laugh:

But the biggest pet peeve I have is when I park in a lot with TONS of space, pick my nice spot relatively far away from the crowds, and some ding-dong thinks it would be cute to park right next to me. When there are MANY more spots open closer to the building/entrance/whatever. Makes me


----------



## kaz02a4 (Jun 2, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> I have nothing wrong with that, he obviously has the entire wing of that parking lot to himself, or its a slow day...
> 
> Some inspiration:


I need to print out a stack of these. Awesome thread. I'll be taking plenty of pictures...a couple years back, a van triple parked at a movie theater on a busy Saturday night. When I came out, all four tires were cut. Pics are on my old phone though


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

patrickvr6 said:


>


Already posted, but still very funny.


----------



## 16 Valves of Fury (Jun 13, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> No, you're wrong, and you should feel ashamed of it.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


I guess no one caught my reference within the same thread, oh well...


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

16 Valves of Fury said:


> I guess no one caught my reference within the same thread, oh well...


The key to telling a good joke is that it has to be funny. 






This type of parking is one of my biggest parking pet peeves:

Your parking spot begins at the meter and ends at the meter behind you. You do not park the middle of your car directly next to the meter. Messes up the whole street, especially in places where parking is tight like NYC.


----------



## Gutling (Feb 18, 2013)

LG6R said:


> This type of parking is one of my biggest parking pet peeves:
> 
> Your parking spot begins at the meter and ends at the meter behind you. You do not park the middle of your car directly next to the meter. Messes up the whole street, especially in places where parking is tight like NYC.


I have never parked with meters before, so if there was not good examples or lines when I went to park, i would have probably pulled up with it center. Hey, at least I know in future now what to do


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LG6R said:


> [Metered street]parking is one of my biggest parking pet peeves:
> 
> Your parking spot begins at the meter and ends at the meter behind you. You do not park the middle of your car directly next to the meter. Messes up the whole street, especially in places where parking is tight like NYC.


 Is that the case in every city/state? I honestly don't use a lot of metered spaces that aren't marked.


----------



## WinterWagon (Nov 7, 2012)

LG6R said:


>


She gets a free pass for being a hot ditsy girl driving a white range rover.

Would hit.


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

LG6R said:


>


She has the fruit that can get her away with pretty much anything if the meter maid is a guy.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, the spot is marked by the meter. Sometimes you have the double meter tree, which means you park in front of one and behind the other. Idiots who park in the middle of a meter should get towed.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

16 Valves of Fury said:


> I guess no one caught my reference within the same thread, oh well...


I guess you missed mine  (sarcasm is a little hard over the internet!)

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

LG6R said:


> This type of parking is one of my biggest parking pet peeves:
> 
> Your parking spot begins at the meter and ends at the meter behind you. You do not park the middle of your car directly next to the meter. Messes up the whole street, especially in places where parking is tight like NYC.


My expense has been that usually meter spots are marked. If they're not, then it doesn't really matter, as sometimes you have to park a little ahead or behind to fit because of other cars parked there.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## pure85gti (Jan 13, 2004)

I loved the way Europeans park their Smart cars. Was just on a vacation to Spain/France/Italy. Saw this all over the place.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

If you and your buddy drive pick up trucks in downtown Toronto, the normal parking lot rules don't apply to you apparently. Your trucks are big, and parking is hard, so just park 'em however you want.


----------



## 16 Valves of Fury (Jun 13, 2006)

VDub2625 said:


> I guess you missed mine  (sarcasm is a little hard over the internet!)
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


I picked up on it, then wasn't sure...


----------



## In 4 Bagels Left Hungry (Apr 3, 2012)

pure85gti said:


> I loved the way Europeans park their Smart cars. Was just on a vacation to Spain/France/Italy. Saw this all over the place.


I would do that all day, everyday if i had a smart car :thumbup:


----------



## VWBugman00 (Mar 17, 2009)

In 4 Bagels said:


> I would do that all day, everyday if i had a smart car :thumbup:


That was actually one of the selling points for it. It's total length is smaller than the average width of a full size truck.

I carry these in my car:

http://www.zazzle.com/bad+parking+businesscards

They don't have the exact cards anymore, but here they are: 

https://encrypted-tbn2.gstatic.com/...Pra4R2fgMzMmmekhClx6JHAaMiyG9-rHZF0vS7i9MYL8U
and
"If people f'd like you park, the human race would be extinct."

That way you don't do damage to their car, and they still get the point.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

pure85gti said:


> I loved the way Europeans park their Smart cars. Was just on a vacation to Spain/France/Italy. Saw this all over the place.


People do that in San Francisco as well. I don't have any of my own photos so Google will have to do...










They're also good for spots like this which are too small for almost every other car.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

In 4 Bagels said:


> I would do that all day, everyday if i had a smart car :thumbup:


Just a word of warning, parking like that is illegal in some municipalities.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## gefunden (Jan 18, 2009)

At our local train station. 
Police actually go around this station and write tickets for this kind of stuff.
I think it's a good thing.

The offending asshat.


----------



## Real Gone Cat (Mar 17, 2007)

...just found this beauty in the Automotive GIF Thread. Big thanks to the original post.



Chris_V said:


>


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Real Gone Cat said:


> ...just found this beauty in the Automotive GIF Thread. Big thanks to the original post.


WTF.. He goes full speed turning in reverse, stops JUST before hitting the truck.... Then hits it anyway... WTFs


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

quattro B6 said:


> I used to do parking enforcement at my school... I've got a few good ones here. The first three are cars that I ticketed.
> 
> This guy had the nerve to come in to complain about his ticket. He said it wasn't his fault because the spot was too small.


Hey, that's by my old apartment. Loved living there.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## BHCfarkas (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Plenty of photos here.

http://bad-parking.tumblr.com/
https://twitter.com/BadParkingRCT
https://twitter.com/NiceParkingBro
https://twitter.com/TerribleParker


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

BHCfarkas said:


>


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

I got one of these before http://www.houseofrave.com/fake-parking-tickets.html

I think it was put on another car then transferred to mine, because I wasn't parked bad at all, still vexes me to this day and that was in 2000 hahaha


----------



## WalterSobchack (Mar 26, 2008)

KeiCar said:


>


Would slash tires.


----------



## Jess Bess (Jan 27, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


^^^^ this is why some people park far away and take up two spaces. Others cannot be trusted to park properly. 

There may be valid reasons as to why some people park far away. In my case, I drive an Audi A8, which is made of aluminum and is more expensive to repair than a regular steel-bodied car. That's why I always park at the far end of a parking lot away from everyone whenever possible, plus I enjoy the extra exercise. 

Besides, my car has been door-dinged four times by people who do not know how to park properly and open their doors carefully. Fortunately, I caught the offending drivers three out of four times and had their insurance companies pay for the damage to my A8's body panels. 

One time, my mother was sitting in her brand-new Audi S5 convertible talking on the phone when a lady pulled up next to her in a neighboring parking space and opened the door smack into my mom's Audi. The lady didn't realize my mother was in the Audi because of her Audi's darkly tinted windows. Imagine the lady's mortification when my mother suddenly emerged from her Audi and discovered a fresh ding on the passenger-side door. My mother was very understanding about the lady's clumsiness, but she still demanded that the lady pay for the damage to her Audi. The lady's insurance company paid for the repairs. 

Believe it or not, but a door ding can affect your car's value at trade-in time. And people notice if your car has dents and dings - they will assume you're a terrible driver or don't care about the appearance of your car when it was actually someone else who caused the damage.

So give us a break and mind your own business if you see someone taking up two spaces at the far end of the parking lot!!!


----------



## drecian (Apr 5, 2005)

Small cars are fun!














































Sorry about potato
:beer:


----------



## KalamazooChris (Apr 1, 2013)

^^ second to last pic was definitely taken with a potato, and the one before that made me laugh:laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Smallcar is small

Smallcar is adorable and its unknown. Can someone identify Smallcar?


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

Jess Bess said:


> So give us a break and mind your own business if you see someone taking up two spaces at the far end of the parking lot!!!












No amount of explaining in the world gets you a pass in my book. Parking far away is enough. Double parking is 100% douchy no matter what you drive. In fact the nicer a car I see double parked the lower my opinion of the driver gets.


----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

Jess Bess said:


> ^^^^ this is why some people park far away and take up two spaces. Others cannot be trusted to park properly.
> 
> There may be valid reasons as to why some people park far away. In my case, I drive an Audi A8, which is made of aluminum and is more expensive to repair than a regular steel-bodied car. That's why I always park at the far end of a parking lot away from everyone whenever possible, plus I enjoy the extra exercise.
> 
> ...


Whatever, Miss Priss.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

drecian said:


> Small cars are fun!


 Agreed. 

I guess CR-Vs are now considered "compact."


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

Saw this one at lunch today. 










And no handicap sticker :banghead:


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)

I was so surprised he was actually parking there I was speechless, I didn't know what to say.
Even if they were parking spots he's still taking up two :laugh:


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

pure85gti said:


> I loved the way Europeans park their Smart cars. Was just on a vacation to Spain/France/Italy. Saw this all over the place.





In 4 Bagels said:


> I would do that all day, everyday if i had a smart car :thumbup:





VWBugman00 said:


> That was actually one of the selling points for it. It's total length is smaller than the average width of a full size truck.


That's not legal, though, in many countries. I think even my friends in Spain told me that.


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

Saw this yesterday.


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

locobaz23 said:


> Saw this yesterday.


 I work at a car dealership washing serviced cars. The guy I work with parks waiters like this half in the spot half out, ill try to snap a pic next time.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

thought this should be here :laugh: 










Ticket in 3...2...


----------



## genjy (Aug 7, 2005)

I was in Vancouver Canada last week and noticed almost all of the Asians there back in their cars. 

Most noticeable was when I was at an Asian mall parking lot and every car in my row was backed-in. 

Someone explained to me that it's how they do it in Hong Kong and they brought that parking culture with them to Vancouver.


----------



## evertoconquer (Jul 12, 2008)

KeiCar said:


>


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

genjy said:


> I was in Vancouver Canada last week and noticed almost all of the Asians there back in their cars.
> 
> Most noticeable was when I was at an Asian mall parking lot and every car in my row was backed-in.
> 
> Someone explained to me that it's how they do it in Hong Kong and they brought that parking culture with them to Vancouver.


 Not Asian, but I used to live by a gay club. Friday night was hip hop night. You could tell it was hip hop night because all the cars in the parking lot adjacent to our town house were backed in. Same thing at the gym. Stereotypical cars are always backed in.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

locobaz23 said:


> Not Asian, but I used to live by a gay club. Friday night was hip hop night. You could tell it was hip hop night because all the cars in the parking lot adjacent to our town house were backed in. Same thing at the gym. Stereotypical cars are always backed in.


 Perhaps if you're a member of a minority that results in a higher probability of getting beat up, you are always mindful of a quick exit strategy?  

If I'm at a place where I know there will be a lot of traffic all at the same time (hockey game, concert, etc.), I always back in and I always park at the end of a row as close to the exit as possible. I like to sail out effortlessly while all the other suckers wait in their spots for traffic to clear before they can back out.


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

This is from back when I had my R. 2006. The tire was resting on my hood. Came out to leave for class and found it like this. I left a well worded note


----------



## 16v (Aug 4, 1999)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

genjy said:


> I was in Vancouver Canada last week and noticed almost all of the Asians there back in their cars.
> 
> Most noticeable was when I was at an Asian mall parking lot and every car in my row was backed-in.
> 
> Someone explained to me that it's how they do it in Hong Kong and they brought that parking culture with them to Vancouver.


 I can't speak for any other Asian countries, but in Japan the vast majority (probably around 85%) of people park in reverse. Makes it easier to get in and out of tiny spots, I think. 



SCAD R32 said:


> This is from back when I had my R. 2006. The tire was resting on my hood. Came out to leave for class and found it like this. I left a well worded note


 Jeez. Reminds me of when I saw this in San Francisco. I was just walking down the street and I saw this lady parallel parking her truck...she actually did a pretty good job, but when she went for the final correction, she cruised back and SLAMMED into this E46. My buddy and I just stood there, mouth agape, and when we told her that she just slammed into this guy, she looked at it and just shrugged. Wow.


----------



## 2003VeeDuBgolf (Nov 18, 2002)

(insert pic of Porsche at Dallas Costco, plate = AVG GUY) 

I always regret not snapping photos when I see this thread. eace:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Jess Bess said:


> So give us a break and mind your own business if you see someone taking up two spaces at the far end of the parking lot!!!


 Aluminum car or not, far end or near....still selfish. 




AeroWagon said:


> I was so surprised he was actually parking there I was speechless, I didn't know what to say.
> Even if they were parking spots he's still taking up two :laugh:


 Well it is the _park way_


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Marshmallow Man said:


> thought this should be here :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 That is freaking hilarious :laugh:


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

SCAD R32 said:


> This is from back when I had my R. 2006. The tire was resting on my hood. Came out to leave for class and found it like this. I left a well worded note


 A note? That's it?


----------



## SCAD R32 (Dec 31, 2004)

-YZ- said:


> A note? That's it?


 There was no damage and I lived right there. Didn't want someone paying me a visit again. I was the only one to never get broken into parking on this street. There have been times when I have done something about things drivers did to me in Savannah. However no need to incriminate myself.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

I don't know if this would do any good in the above situations but I've seen the bumper spikes before.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Marshmallow Man said:


>


 Thats all good and all, but unless those spikes go into the bumper support all that will happen is it will push the bumper in. 

Now if they were drilled into the steel support member behind the bumper, that will cause all sorts of good&nasty damage to the d!ck who thinks its cool to "love tap" your bumper... 

or the ass licker who "parks by feel".... Your not blind buddy and my bumper isn't braille, learn to park you fool


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

16v said:


> View attachment 2344
> 
> View attachment 2345
> 
> View attachment 2346













really? the last one? just a handycapped not parking in handicap,park straight too. maybe the handicap spot was taken.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Wow, talk about low character count license plates. The first Prius is only 3 digits, the second one is only 2 digits:what: 

I guess its because of the handicap designation but I thought they used the same naming / numbering sequence that all plates used. Maybe its different in other states...


----------



## volgosang2 (Nov 25, 2009)

At the local DriveTest Licence Centre :screwy:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

volgosang2 said:


> At the local DriveTest Licence Centre :screwy:


 Employee of the month parking.


----------



## Mr. Roloff (May 15, 2007)

Oh, I'm glad I found this. 

Last week when leaving one of the gyms on Ft. Jackson, I witnessed some epic parking. 

Walking out to the parking lot and a female soldier takes the left into the lot, and hangs an immediate left to get a spot. In doing so, she side swiped the car in the spot to the right of hers. As she is running her front end down the side of the car, she maintains a steel reserve and acts like nothing happened. I'm standing there watching this all unfold. She gets out, looks at me, and asks if she scratched it:facepalm:. Just a little I said, maybe you should go find out who drives that car.


----------



## kerrnalangus (Sep 24, 2009)

SgtArky said:


>


 Embiggen? That's a perfectly cromulent word!


----------



## Hokie GTI (Sep 22, 2006)

I posted this in DIW before, but it fit's this topic. 











If you can't tell, that Malibu is not parked in a real space. Security placed traffic cones there so other dummies wouldn't run into it.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Hokie GTI said:


> If you can't tell, that Malibu is not parked in a real space. Security placed traffic cones there so other dummies wouldn't run into it.


 They should've added one on top of the car as a dunce hat


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)




----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Marshmallow Man said:


> thought this should be here :laugh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Haha brilliant! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

you can't really tell from the picture, but her tires are over the line. I had to park next to her as it was the only spot left in the parking lot. I was close, but not too close to open my door, as I back in. When I was leaving, she was looking at my car like I had done something wrong, and when I unlocked my car from afar, I watched her try to open her door without hitting my car, it was amusing.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

TheTynosaur said:


> you can't really tell from the picture, but her tires are over the line. I had to park next to her as it was the only spot left in the parking lot. I was close, but not too close to open my door, as I back in. When I was leaving, she was looking at my car like I had done something wrong, and when I unlocked my car from afar, I watched her try to open her door without hitting my car, it was amusing.


 I got linked to "teenpartysluts" when I clicked on the picture


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

NightTrain EX said:


> I got linked to "teenpartysluts" when I clicked on the picture


 I can't tell if you're serious :sly:
I took it this morning, uploaded it to photobucket, and posted it here.
Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

NightTrain EX said:


> I got linked to "teenpartysluts" when I clicked on the picture


 You must have some malware or something... Photobucket has been doing this thing where they link back to the album of a picture when you copy forum tags, and that's exactly what it does for me. Not sure why your computer takes you elsewhere


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

+1. That photo takes me here: 
http://s1256.photobucket.com/user/TheTynosaur/media/IMAG0931_zpsa1ecb131.jpg.html 

NightTrain, fix thy computer. It seems to be infected with teh internet cooties.  
(and, be careful of the free pr0nz that you surf!  ) 


Back on-topic... 
I definitely see the Parking Fail in that pic. It's not "epic", but it's there.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

TheTynosaur said:


> I can't tell if you're serious :sly:
> I took it this morning, uploaded it to photobucket, and posted it here.
> Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2





VDub2625 said:


> You must have some malware or something... Photobucket has been doing this thing where they link back to the album of a picture when you copy forum tags, and that's exactly what it does for me. Not sure why your computer takes you elsewhere





cuppie said:


> +1. That photo takes me here:
> http://s1256.photobucket.com/user/TheTynosaur/media/IMAG0931_zpsa1ecb131.jpg.html
> 
> NightTrain, fix thy computer. It seems to be infected with teh internet cooties.
> ...


 I did it from my work phone so no malware. Guess it was just a fluke. Too bad the page never loaded! Would have had a get out of porn free excuse on the work phone :laugh:


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

To get things moving again I present this:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I guess having handicap plates also authorizes you to park like a douche. Gotta get me some of those.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

nemo1ner said:


> I guess having handicap plates also authorizes you to park like a douche. Gotta get me some of those.


That has a lift that comes out of the side. If anyone parks next to them, the lift can't come out. Not trying to justify his parking job, though.

In some of those vans, the wheelchairs are used as the driver seat too.


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ I guess it wouldn't be so bad if Employee 41 and Employee 40 were carpooling....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Snapped this one yesterday. He didn't even pull all the way through..


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

hushypushy said:


> Jeez. Reminds me of when I saw this in San Francisco. I was just walking down the street and I saw this lady parallel parking her truck...she actually did a pretty good job, but when she went for the final correction, she cruised back and SLAMMED into this E46. My buddy and I just stood there, mouth agape, and when we told her that she just slammed into this guy, she looked at it and just shrugged. Wow.


My first San Francisco experience included stopping so the car in front of me could parallel park. They proceeded to parallel park by feel, repeatedly tapping the car in front and behind. Low speed, mind you, but still contact.

Come to think of it, I believe it was a beige Camry, of 2001 vintage.


----------



## RaminGTI20 (Sep 16, 2006)




----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Latest submissions


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

Zekkal said:


> I work at a car dealership washing serviced cars. The guy I work with parks waiters like this half in the spot half out, ill try to snap a pic next time.











Totally forgot about posting this, obviously not a big deal but still why do people do this?

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 4


----------



## SebTheDJ (Feb 24, 2003)

Why I miss having a jeep. I was still within the lines


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

RaminGTI20 said:


>


Made even funnier by the 370Z's inexplicable ass hole.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

SebTheDJ said:


> Why I miss having a jeep. I was still within the lines


In the dark ages, before cell phone cameras (2004 or so), I did this with my Jetta. Backed in and ran up the snow pile (the car was junk, but ran). Except my car was closer to 45 degrees than level  you could see it's ass sticking up all the way across the parking lot. this was at college. On my way out of class, the security guard told me my parking pass was revoked and to see the parking office. It was reinstated the same day, but not before them telling me to never do something so stupid again. What was stupid? It was a manual, with a good e brake 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> but not before them telling me to never do something so stupid again. What was stupid? It was a manual, with a good e brake


Likelihood that some kid/s would come and push it over. It would be tempting.


----------



## ss94 (Nov 16, 2011)

VDub2625 said:


> In the dark ages, before cell phone cameras (2004 or so), I did this with my Jetta. Backed in and ran up the snow pile (the car was junk, but ran). Except my car was closer to 45 degrees than level  you could see it's ass sticking up all the way across the parking lot. this was at college. On my way out of class, the security guard told me my parking pass was revoked and to see the parking office. It was reinstated the same day, but not before them telling me to never do something so stupid again. What was stupid? It was a manual, with a good e brake
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2





NeverEnoughCars said:


> Likelihood that some kid/s would come and push it over. It would be tempting.


Or maybe your car could slide and impact another car? (doesn't matter how good your brakes are if your car is sliding against the tires...)


----------



## Zekkal (Feb 13, 2012)

SebTheDJ said:


> Why I miss having a jeep. I was still within the lines


Reminds me of this winter, No other spots in this parking lot so this truck said screw it apparently.









Here's my brother's cavalier that same night we ended up within our lines on the back corners, but couldn't pull it all the way forward because the black car. We had to dig out the snow to fit


----------



## Dreamstate (Jan 2, 2002)

Every day



















2NTENS :laugh:


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

Dreamstate said:


> Every day


You can fit two of those in one spot easily. He/she is having trouble taking up two spots sideways.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

ss94 said:


> Or maybe your car could slide and impact another car? (doesn't matter how good your brakes are if your car is sliding against the tires...)


It was a pile pushed there by the plows... it was level side to side and there was no one parked next to it because the spaces on both sides were the same way. Oh, and I was 18 so that kind of logic didn't make sense to me 

I.had people all day asking me if they saw my car sticking up above all the rest... Haha. 

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Latest additions

A smart car no less









And today at work. Apparently are are not enough open spots so she created her own


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

ive lost all faith in humanity after working at this shot for 3 years. people do not know how to ****ing park  it irkes me to no end. we have one entrance and only one door and people love to block it because there just running in real quick or there scheduled for that time but we have a car on the lift so we cant even pull the car out. this bitch had 3 parking spots 5 ft infront of her, and then the person picking her open parked right behind her while she chatted for 10 mins.  



it gets worse in the winter time when we have the door closed and a 3ftx3ft sign that says DO NOT BLOCK GARAGE DOOR and apparently people cant read English 

/rant


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

ss94 said:


> if your car is sliding against the tires...)


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 10altimasr (May 12, 2011)

Jess Bess said:


> ^^^^ this is why some people park far away and take up two spaces. Others cannot be trusted to park properly.
> 
> There may be valid reasons as to why some people park far away. In my case, I drive an Audi A8, which is made of aluminum and is more expensive to repair than a regular steel-bodied car. That's why I always park at the far end of a parking lot away from everyone whenever possible, plus I enjoy the extra exercise.
> 
> ...


So you and your mom drive an audi? Guess which one of the 8 times you mentioned said Audi that I finally figured out that you drive an Audi? No one cares.


----------



## czykvw (May 11, 2006)

Zekkal said:


> Totally forgot about posting this, obviously not a big deal but still why do people do this?
> 
> Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk 4


I was a porter once. In a dealership setting, customer service is top priority. Parking like this allows the customer to walk around the vehicle to inspect if they feel the need to, or to load their stuff in the trunk, and not have them walk on the grass. Depending on the area, grass could be wet/muddy.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

So this just happened. I really hope another customer shows up and parks in that open space :laugh:



Edit: They've been here for a while, they're buying something. So I snuck over and got a couple more shots.

I had to get this angle because it makes me laugh and laugh. So the end spot with extra space on the side just isn't big enough, eh? :laugh:



and to make it better...she hit the curb too. Thank goodness for fat tires.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

hushypushy said:


> So this just happened. *I really hope another customer shows up and parks in that open space* :laugh:


I've been that guy that blocks them in, getting the :thumbup: and :laugh: from others in the lot. Even more fun, given the time, to sit down with a cold drink and watch them return eace:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

Mentally handicapped.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

hushypushy said:


> So this just happened. I really hope another customer shows up and parks in that open space :laugh:
> Didn't_Fit.jpg


 Is that someone in the back seat?


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Is that someone in the back seat?


Yes. They came in to shop for cars and left their daughter in the car for a few hours while they were driving, signing papers, etc.

:screwy:


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

Saw this yesterday!


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)




----------



## VMPhil (Nov 16, 2007)

vswager said:


> this guy parks his car like this so people will not door ding his newer car or brush up against it.












:laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Via Facebook:

"Douchebag of the day award goes to this person. I purposely pulled to the end of my spot so if someone parked behind me I'd still have room to open the back of the car and put groceries in. I come out to find this. Fuuuuck you."


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

I don't condone this behavior but I had a laugh at this poor unfortunate person.


----------



## FoarMan (Feb 14, 2013)

bastion72 said:


> I don't condone this behavior but I had a laugh at this poor unfortunate person.
> 
> 
> img


If you are going to park like that, in what looks like a mostly empty lot, at least park a little further back!!

On the other hand, they'll never quadruple park again...


----------



## iGutium (Sep 1, 2013)

bastion72 said:


> I don't condone this behavior but I had a laugh at this poor unfortunate person.


Well deserved ;p


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

bastion72 said:


> I don't condone this behavior but I had a laugh at this poor unfortunate person.


Kudos, for someone being ballsy enough to do this in broad daylight.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

A lot of bad parking in one lot.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

JJS119 said:


> A lot of bad parking in one lot.


17 cars in 21 spots. Seems about right for Russia based on all the videos I've seen.


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)




----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

LBSOHK said:


> Dumbass park job


See post #252...


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Forgot I had this one on my phone, taken last winter...little old man driving, little old lady passenger...he backed up and pulled forward 4 or 5 times, while the woman pointed at the actual, and empty, space, but he was having none of that, and parked like this...lol


----------



## iGutium (Sep 1, 2013)

JJS119 said:


> A lot of bad parking in one lot.


I'm embarrassed..


----------



## SidVicious (Jun 13, 2001)

Dude in the Honda used to come screeching into the parking lot everyday 2 or 3 minutes before his shift, park like this (in carpool parking) then run into the building, yelling at people to get out of his way. One day, the guy in the Chevy truck blocked him in. Didn't see the Honda guy leave, but he left a note on the truck that said bad words. He parked this horribly EVERYDAY.

Honda guy was fired soon after that.:laugh:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

That car sure gets around.




VDub2625 said:


>





LBSOHK said:


>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

JJS119 said:


> A lot of bad parking in one lot.


This almost derailed the video.


----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

LBSOHK said:


>


Poor wheels


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> This almost derailed the video.


Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that. :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NathanDetroit said:


> Glad I wasn't the only one who noticed that. :thumbup:


 _"Shoot the whole row, shoot the whole row, shoot the whole row, omg titties, titt.. err. umm, whole row, shoot the whole row..."_


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## zrace07 (Jul 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

This was taken at Rehoboth Beach in 2007 with my LG Chocolate, pretty sure the car was brand new at that time 

GO TIL IT HITS


----------



## 78Buckeyes (Aug 26, 2013)

czykvw said:


>


Was that at Providence Place? Half the cars there are never parked properly :banghead:


----------



## Sulli99van (Sep 3, 2013)

I do it and start heading into the store when this mouth breather start whining behind me from the passenger seat still strapped in


----------



## LBSOHK (Nov 16, 2003)

zrace07 said:


> Poor wheels


its my daily :wave:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

78Buckeyes said:


> Was that at Providence Place? Half the cars there are never parked properly :banghead:


Speaking of local, I went to Twin River yesterday. They have a pretty standard parking lot, with rows and end caps that are zebra striped to alert you to no parking. EVery time I go there, every end cap is full of cars. All the handicap spots were full in front, so people with other handicap stickers parked in the end caps and zebra stripe areas. In every row. I wish I got a pic! It seems to be pretty normal practice.


----------



## clintg60-16v (Dec 13, 2002)

My contribution.

Came out to my wagon, and was greeted with this.


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

I have an Idea, over the 4" white line place police carpet. that should keep people in their stalls...


----------



## 78Buckeyes (Aug 26, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> Speaking of local, I went to Twin River yesterday. They have a pretty standard parking lot, with rows and end caps that are zebra striped to alert you to no parking. EVery time I go there, every end cap is full of cars. All the handicap spots were full in front, so people with other handicap stickers parked in the end caps and zebra stripe areas. In every row. I wish I got a pic! It seems to be pretty normal practice.



You are in Fall River? So am I. Watch the jerks parking at Comcast over on Warren if stopping there. One lady was parked with her door opened up against my new car! And lord did she give me the evil eye when I dared to squeeze into the spot so I could get into the drivers seat. 

If you know of anywhere local to go for parts, let me know Thanks


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

clintg60-16v said:


> My contribution.
> 
> Came out to my wagon, and was greeted with this.


That's pretty bad. How did the minivan driver even get out of the car without bashing your rear bumper ???


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

clintg60-16v said:


> My contribution.
> 
> Came out to my wagon, and was greeted with this.


They made it harder for themselves to get out of the driver's door?! :banghead::screwy:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

That's flat-tire worthy (assuming, of course, you could actually maneuver around them to get out).


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


in romania, its enough to park in a parking area. :laugh:


----------



## EuroPartsBin (Dec 11, 2012)




----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

EuroPartsBin said:


>


LMAO One of the biggest pieces of s**t in a long time and he's diagonal parking to save it from dings. Awesome. I can almost respect that if it's irony he is going after. :laugh:


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

spotted yesterday


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

romanl said:


> spotted yesterday


I see no camry dents. his parking style is very effective.


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

This one baffles me. Been there about an hour like this. My office's close proximity to the courthouse is the only explanation I can think of...

edit with update: Dude walked up *AS* the meter man was about to ticket him. He was there 2 hours like this. Never seen anyone luck out so much for parking so crappy.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Skidmark said:


> This one baffles me. Been there about an hour like this. My office's close proximity to the courthouse is the only explanation I can think of...
> 
> edit with update: Dude walked up *AS* the meter man was about to ticket him. He was there 2 hours like this. Never seen anyone luck out so much for parking so crappy.


That's pretty extreme, and thank you for sharing, but holy hell the perspective of that picture literally made my head hurt.


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

Today at work


----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

New neighbor.

sorry about the screen, didn't show up as prominently on my phone.


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

Skidmark said:


> This one baffles me. Been there about an hour like this. My office's close proximity to the courthouse is the only explanation I can think of...
> 
> edit with update: Dude walked up *AS* the meter man was about to ticket him. He was there 2 hours like this. Never seen anyone luck out so much for parking so crappy.


 Late for a court date, no time to parallel park


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

PNDubber said:


> Late for a court date, no time to parallel park


Late fliers pull their rental right up to the white zone and leave it there, running into the terminal to catch their flight. They figure Avis will find it soon enough and come bring it back to their lot.

Happens a lot more than you might think!


----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

Moved out of an old apartment and went back to visit a friend. This guy moved into my old apartment. Needless to say my friend missed me living there.


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

One of many of the horrendous parking jobs I saw while braving the parking lots of UC Irvine. Parking my car there was downright nerve wracking until I upgraded my pass so I could park in the deserted reserved parking ($20 more a quarter for what amounted to a private parking space, well worth it with idiots like this everywhere)


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## Mo0se (Jun 12, 2007)

Apparently their cars aren't compacts after all :banghead:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mo0se said:


> Apparently their cars aren't compacts after all :banghead:


 I think the sedan ****ed it up first, leaving the Pilot no choice. Then again, the Pilot doesn't belong in a compact spot either. 

I award them both no points.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> LMAO One of the biggest pieces of s**t in a long time and he's diagonal parking to save it from dings. Awesome. I can almost respect that if it's irony he is going after. :laugh:


That is a nice looking Geo...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

This happened yesterday while grabbing breaky with a friend.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

pavement? meh


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mikegilbert said:


> This happened yesterday while grabbing breaky with a friend.


 Why didn't Rutledge autograph it?


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> Why didn't Rutledge autograph it?


Because the producers didn't include it in the script.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

mbp487 said:


> One of many of the horrendous parking jobs I saw while braving the parking lots of UC Irvine. Parking my car there was downright nerve wracking until I upgraded my pass so I could park in the deserted reserved parking ($20 more a quarter for what amounted to a private parking space, well worth it with idiots like this everywhere)


 If I was back in my college years and came out to my car squished like that I'd of been a little more wreckless and ripped the wing off the Sentra and shoved it under his brush guard so he drags it along.



Lucian1988 said:


> pavement? meh


I always tell my wife to park like this when we go places with no spaces (events, soccer games, etc.) But I'm also the type of person that if I had her car I'd climb over curbs to get into the next plaza over instead of waiting a light turning, waiting at another light and turning again because the plaza owners were too laze to open their curb.


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

PNDubber said:


> Late for a court date, no time to parallel park


Dude walked up as the metermaid was about to ticket him, said he was about to leave and the metermaid split. I couldn't help but notice a legal document in his pocket... definitely had bigger things on his mind than parking worth a damn.

On top of that, he left to go back to the courthouse after the metermaid left. Never put money in the meter, left the car like that, no ticket when he finally left after a couple hours. :banghead:

I'm pretty sure there's some karma working somewhere in this dude's world that makes his crappy parking not even a blip on the radar.


----------



## GTE77 (Sep 2, 2009)

Skidmark said:


> Dude walked up as the metermaid was about to ticket him, said he was about to leave and the metermaid split. I couldn't help but notice a legal document in his pocket... definitely had bigger things on his mind than parking worth a damn.
> 
> On top of that, he left to go back to the courthouse after the metermaid left. Never put money in the meter, left the car like that, no ticket when he finally left after a couple hours. :banghead:
> 
> I'm pretty sure there's some karma working somewhere in this dude's world that makes his crappy parking not even a blip on the radar.


While the parking on this thread is absurd, we gotta remenber life is not about good & evil. Maybe the guy was running to court after leaving his job, trying not to loose custody of his daughter after a crappy marriage and a runt of a wife. Sometimes, you are faced with problems much bigger then parking within the lines.

I really started thinkign this way. Sure, certain things are just plain illegal. But sometimes, but seeing things from a diferent perpective(the one doing something) can make you wake up real quick.

I once parked my car like a total douch, something I would NEVER had done. I hate being a douche driver. But at the moment, the last thing I cared about in my life was a ticket, a car being towed away and anyone who had a problem with that could take it up their ass.

But yes, some crazy ass parking in this thread.


----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

GTE77 said:


> While the parking on this thread is absurd, we gotta remenber life is not about good & evil. Maybe the guy was running to court after leaving his job, trying not to loose custody of his daughter after a crappy marriage and a runt of a wife. Sometimes, you are faced with problems much bigger then parking within the lines.
> 
> I really started thinkign this way. Sure, certain things are just plain illegal. But sometimes, but seeing things from a diferent perpective(the one doing something) can make you wake up real quick.


You are 100% absolutely right. There was a quote I learned from a friend that used to fight a lot. *"You never know what the other guy is going through."* I too have tried to keep this in mind during moments of conflict, it helps keep a positive outlook.

I will now return to bitching about crappy parking jobs


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

My coworker parks like a douche every single day. If she doesn't take up two spots, she makes her own in the middle of the lot (even with 20 open spots available. Here is today's stupidity. 



















Not only did she take up two spots, she sticks out into the driving area.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

nemo1ner said:


> My coworker parks like a douche every single day. If she doesn't take up two spots, she makes her own in the middle of the lot (even with 20 open spots available. Here is today's stupidity.
> 
> Not only did she take up two spots, she sticks out into the driving area.


Jersey girls


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

evosky said:


> Jersey girls


I wouldn't consider her a girl. She is like 50 years old and looks like what Maryll Streep's skeleton would look if you made it smile and walk around a party being extra nice to everybody.


----------



## GTE77 (Sep 2, 2009)

nemo1ner said:


> I wouldn't consider her a girl. She is like 50 years old and looks like what Maryll Streep's skeleton would look if you made it smile and walk around a party being extra nice to everybody.


wow, not cool at all parking badly for the sake of parking badly.


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

nemo1ner said:


> My coworker parks like a douche every single day.


Solid :laugh:


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

cityjohn said:


> Late fliers pull their rental right up to the white zone and leave it there, running into the terminal to catch their flight. They figure Avis will find it soon enough and come bring it back to their lot.
> 
> Happens a lot more than you might think!


My brain didn't allow for this to be a possibility. I.. I...


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Parking win!


----------



## Still Lost (Jul 22, 2002)

Spdmini said:


> My brain didn't allow for this to be a possibility. I.. I...


I was at the Philly airport last year and there was a car w/ a flat in the departures lane, I asked the guy if he needed a hand and explained he was from the rental car company. A lady had rented the car, was driving back to the airport for her flight, was running late, got a flat on 95, continued to drive to the departure lane, parked the rental, got out went into the airport while leaving the keys to the car in it. She had called the rental company telling them where the car was BUT here is the kicker.......

.....she left her luggage in the car and told the rental company to hold it for her she would be back in a few days and would get it then!!!!

WTF! I kid you not this happened, how do people like this even exist or can function to the point of having a job which allows them to afford a rental car....crap how can they even be allowed to get a license


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

clutchrider said:


> If I was back in my college years and came out to my car squished like that *I'd of* been a little more *wreckless* and ripped the wing off the Sentra and shoved it under his brush guard so he drags it along.


You went to college? Do you even grammar bro?


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Mo0se said:


> Apparently their cars aren't compacts after all :banghead:


Is this at Sterling Self Park in Chicago on Kinzie?

I swear that place is the mecca of bad parkers.


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

bastion72 said:


> Parking win!


That is pretty great. I don't know if I'd have the balls to chance it. :laugh:


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

Still Lost said:


> I was at the Philly airport last year and there was a car w/ a flat in the departures lane, I asked the guy if he needed a hand and explained he was from the rental car company. A lady had rented the car, was driving back to the airport for her flight, was running late, got a flat on 95, continued to drive to the departure lane, parked the rental, got out went into the airport while leaving the keys to the car in it. She had called the rental company telling them where the car was BUT here is the kicker.......
> 
> .....she left her luggage in the car and told the rental company to hold it for her she would be back in a few days and would get it then!!!!
> 
> WTF! I kid you not this happened, how do people like this even exist or can function to the point of having a job which allows them to afford a rental car....crap how can they even be allowed to get a license




















I am not equipped to handle such levels of whatever you call what that lady did. Terrible parking is on one thing but this is Major League, top shelf, bang-up, banner, blue-chip, blue-ribbon, boffo, bonny, boss, choice, corking, crackerjack, cracking, dandy, divine,dynamite, first-class, first-rate, first-string, five-star, four-star, frontline, gangbusters, gilt-edged, grand, heavenly, high-class, immense, jim-dandy, mean, number one (also No. 1), numero uno, out-of-sight [slang], par excellence, prime, primo [slang], prize, prizewinning, radical, sensational, slick, sterling, superior, superlative, supernal, tip-top, top, top-flight, top-notch, top-of-the-line, top-shelf, unsurpassed, wizard level mind blowing.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> You went to college? Do you even grammar bro?


I picked up on that too. I just didn't want to be "that guy.":laugh:


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

nemo1ner said:


> I picked up on that too. I just didn't want to be "that guy.":laugh:


Allow me. He must've gone to Everest College. NSFW, btw.


----------



## paradigmGT (Apr 5, 2004)

DG7Projects said:


> Allow me. He must've gone to Everest College. NSFW, btw.


HAHAHAHAH. That made my day.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

nemo1ner said:


> My coworker parks like a douche every single day. If she doesn't take up two spots, she makes her own in the middle of the lot (even with 20 open spots available. Here is today's stupidity.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



where does this behavior come from i really want to know how you could get out of the car and not even think to fix it like at all


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

From another thread - seems like it belongs here.


Dieselstation said:


>


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> From another thread - seems like it belongs here.


That deserves a "well played."

Try that in a smart car!


----------



## Marshmallow Man (Jun 16, 2004)

Dude, go back one page. 

*R
*


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

*OH?*


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

This happened two times in two days (same exact location), but I didn't get a pic of the second time. I guess when people are in a hurry they just stop in the first open place they see...


----------



## PolskiHetzen (Apr 25, 2006)

hushypushy said:


> This happened two times in two days (same exact location), but I didn't get a pic of the second time. I guess when people are in a hurry they just stop in the first open place they see...


what car is that on the left bottom of the pic


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

PolskiHetzen said:


> what car is that on the left bottom of the pic


Fisker Karma.


----------



## eastcoastjettin (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Who needs spaces, people here just make their own. smh.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^^Well, there _were_ lines there... That takes the "WTF?!?!?!" out of it for me, and replaces it with a "Pay f***ing attention!!!"


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> ^^^Well, there _were_ lines there... That takes the "WTF?!?!?!" out of it for me, and replaces it with a "Pay f***ing attention!!!"


Parking lot used to end there and there was no wrap around driveway or back area to park in. We expanded to accommodate.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

dieselraver said:


> I think I have the thread winner here!
> 
> 
> this guy was boxed in literally bumpers touching on both sides. the first two were shot via iphone5/panorama so it may be a bit distorted but you get the general idea


This is why I could never live in New York. I would lose it and there would be 3 jacked up cars. (I'm just a normal everyday guy......not trying to be an internet badass - I really think I would lose it.)


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

GTIanz said:


> This is why I could never live in New York. I would lose it and there would be 3 jacked up cars. (I'm just a normal everyday guy......not trying to be an internet badass - I really think I would lose it.)


Yeah, when you live in the city, or even just visit, you have to give up and accept it, or you will lose your mind. Luckily none of the places I've lived in San Francisco ever required me to park on the street (I've had a carport and a house with a garage), so I only take my chances when I go somewhere.

Here's a CSB for you: My buddy (an SF resident) was walking back to his car parked downtown (an immaculate BB6 Prelude) and he saw this homeless dude stumbling around near his car waving a broomstick. What happened next was predictable: the dude's flailing stick whacked the side of my buddy's car! Needless to say, he was enraged, so he walked up to the bum and socked him in the face, knocking him to the ground. In a minute (literally) a cop car rolled up to check on the commotion. My friend explained the situation calmly and factually, and the cops cuffed the bum and hauled him away :wave:


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

Got another one from this morning


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GTIanz said:


> This is why I could never live in New York. I would lose it and there would be 3 jacked up cars. (I'm just a normal everyday guy......not trying to be an internet badass - I really think I would lose it.)


Yeah, I would feel like a cornered animal. 

I once parked in a garage, and was nose-in along the edge. When I returned, the garage was overfilled, and people parked one or two cars deep at the end of each row leaving barely a car's width of lane. 

I tried and tried and tried to back out but there just wasn't enough room. For 10-15 minutes I used two of my friends as spotters to watch each of my corners while I tried to cut without hitting anything. 

Sooner or later you say "f**k it, get it the car" and feel your way out.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Sooner or later you say "f**k it, get it the car" and feel your way out.


Use your special burnout powers to spin the car in place.


----------



## Dscot8r!2 (Dec 18, 2012)

GTIanz said:


> This is why I could never live in New York. I would lose it and there would be 3 jacked up cars. (I'm just a normal everyday guy......not trying to be an internet badass - I really think I would lose it.)


I'm with you. I've traveled there with work many times, and every time I'd see at least three things that would make me go :facepalm: "thank the good lord almighty, I don't have to live here"


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

GTIanz said:


> This is why I could never live in New York. I would lose it and there would be 3 jacked up cars. (I'm just a normal everyday guy......not trying to be an internet badass - I really think I would lose it.)


I have done that before. A friend of mine found his car boxed in. The car in front had his back bumper resting on his front bumper. He went into his house and came back with a jack. Since people don't really use their e-brakes in automatic cars, he jacked up the car from the oil pan and we pushed the car halfway into the middle of the road and left it there. It was probably towed afterward.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

nemo1ner said:


> I have done that before. A friend of mine found his car boxed in. The car in front had his back bumper resting on his front bumper. He went into his house and came back with a jack. Since people don't really use their e-brakes in automatic cars, he jacked up the car from the oil pan and we pushed the car halfway into the middle of the road and left it there. It was probably towed afterward.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


> Use your special burnout powers to spin the car in place.


No special burnout powers, but every time I had to go to one of our main data centers at my last job, I had to park in a massively overcrowded garage at one of the local hospitals. Every time I had to go there I'd drive the CRX since it was so small. I've had to pull some crazy multipoint turns inside a parking space to get out of that garage.



nemo1ner said:


> I have done that before. A friend of mine found his car boxed in. The car in front had his back bumper resting on his front bumper. He went into his house and came back with a jack. Since people don't really use their e-brakes in automatic cars, he jacked up the car from the oil pan and we pushed the car halfway into the middle of the road and left it there. It was probably towed afterward.


Same garage, same car: I was parked in the space 2nd to the end of a row, on the top floor of the hospital garage (so it was the end of the line, only one way out). When I came out, a Suburban had parked cockeyed in the end spot, and the back half of the burb was in my spot, blocking me in. Luckily it was a monday after autocross, so I still had my cheapo floor jack in the hatch. I aligned the jack with the direction I wanted the burban to go, jacked it up at the pumpkin, and gave it a couple of full body checks in the rear fender to give me enough room to back out. I don't know if the owner ever even knew the truck was moved, seeing the amount of attention they obviously paid to how they parked in the first place. :beer:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chmeeee said:


> Use your special burnout powers to spin the car in place.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Well, this just happened. That enormous spot is the loading area for four businesses including ours. She should be parking on the right by that Dodge but I guess she liked this better. We have a bit of a Hatfield and McCoy's going good on here but our spots (with our address numbers) are taken so this is her answer.


----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

VTECeateR said:


> Well, this just happened. That enormous spot is the loading area for four businesses including ours. She should be parking on the right by that Dodge but I guess she liked this better. We have a bit of a Hatfield and McCoy's going good on here but our spots (with our address numbers) are taken so this is her answer.


To be clear - that entire area is a - NO PARKING - zone.


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

VTECeateR said:


> To be clear - that entire area is a - NO PARKING - zone.


Attack it with a forklift...

We had a person from the adjacent building park in front of our loading dock. I hooked it with the forklift and put it in the grass.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

nemo1ner said:


> I have done that before. A friend of mine found his car boxed in. The car in front had his back bumper resting on his front bumper. He went into his house and came back with a jack. Since people don't really use their e-brakes in automatic cars, he jacked up the car from the oil pan and we pushed the car halfway into the middle of the road and left it there. It was probably towed afterward.


That is awesome and well deserved. Better than keying or slashing tires.

I'm wondering if you took me too literally when I said "jacked up"? I meant that I would have gotten into my car and smashed the other two vehicles.

If I lived in a place where this happened I think I would have to buy an old beast of a truck like this:









I'd then just play bumper cars with fools.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

GTIanz said:


> I'm wondering if you took me too literally when I said "jacked up"? .


:laugh: I think I did.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

GTIanz said:


> That is awesome and well deserved. Better than keying or slashing tires.
> 
> I'm wondering if you took me too literally when I said "jacked up"? I meant that I would have gotten into my car and smashed the other two vehicles.
> 
> ...


I bought my XJ off CL pretty much for this exact reason :laugh:


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

GTIanz said:


>


D 90 is sex :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

Lots of people are putting these on nowadays in nyc:



















Doesn't matter what kind of car. SUV's, little Corollas, whatever.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

I guess the bumper bullies aren't working out too well. Maybe if they stopped driving around with them like they were the caped crusader, they wouldn't have all of the scuff marks on their bumpers.

It's pretty bad when you have to go shopping for armor for your car.


----------



## EuroPartsBin (Dec 11, 2012)

At the gym, BRO.


----------



## Mo0se (Jun 12, 2007)

hawkeye7 said:


> Is this at Sterling Self Park in Chicago on Kinzie?
> 
> I swear that place is the mecca of bad parkers.


Sure is and you're not kidding I went all the way to the top level just to be away from the idiocy.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

EuroPartsBin said:


> At the gym, BRO.


He needs the room because his car is as swoll as he is.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Here in Jefferson, Georgia, there is absolutely nothing better for anyone in the town to do on a Friday night than to attend the high school football games. You certainly get your fair share of people there that think they're entitled to as much space as they can take up with their brodozers.


And this lady drove around the parking lot twice just to end up parking between the lines ON THE CROSSWALK. There was an open spot no more than 20 feet away. she could not have been lazier :facepalm:




Unfotunately, you can only barely see the line under his front tire in the picture, but he's a good six inches over it. You can also see the lady on the crosswalk above


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

Waiting to pick up son from hs band. All the parents lined up nice and neat, except this douchebag whose parked diagonally in the handicapped spots with his lights on shining in everyone's faces.


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

eastcoastjettin said:


>


Entitled town entitlement.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Just plain lazy:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

coworker...
le sigh.


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

lyonsroar said:


> coworker...
> le sigh.


What's wrong with that? He parked fully in one single spot and straight as an arrow. There's no general rule of thumb that you have to park squarely in the center of a parking spot if it's the last spot with grass on the other side. He parked as far away as possible while leaving the most room for his co-workers to park their cars. You can tell that that he cares about his newly-purchased car and he's considerate of others as well. If anything, you should be giving him a hearty handshake.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

LG6R said:


> What's wrong with that? He parked fully in one single spot and straight as an arrow. There's no general rule of thumb that you have to park squarely in the center of a parking spot if it's the last spot with grass on the other side. He parked as far away as possible while leaving the most room for his co-workers to park their cars. You can tell that that he cares about his newly-purchased car and he's considerate of others as well. If anything, you should be giving him a hearty handshake.



The car is parked up on the curb...


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

eastcoastjettin said:


>


Wait, isn't that Bruce Roger's car?


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> The car is parked up on the curb...


Oh. Well either way, he's not inconveniencing anyone. :laugh:


----------



## Noah Fecks (Jan 18, 2007)

ive got a stack of these in my glove box. one time i was working at a pizza place and parked my car out front. this idiot came and parked super close to my car to go to blockbuster. so i went and put the card on the drivers side window. it was funny to see them read the card and look around all angry.


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> The car is parked up on the curb...


By the AC units at the edge of the parking lot and a little grassy hill with no walkway in sight


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

This onemight be a case of bad parking brake.










This one is just pure idiocy.










Also that Mickey card is very old. i remember seeing it over 20 years ago when I was in high school.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

bastion72 said:


> This one is just pure idiocy.


That looks like some kind of event going on where people are parking on the grass because of overflow from the main parking, or there is no main parking. Things like these generally have a few "lot" attendants around to tell you where to park, if so I blame them. It never should have had a 3rd row of cars park like that as the guys in the middle are now stuck. Chances are those middle cars had no idea they would end up being boxed in and thus if they knew some would have parked farther away in the corners, kinda like Mr Honda Accord up there^^^


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> That looks like some kind of event going on where people are parking on the grass because of overflow from the main parking, or there is no main parking. Things like these generally have a few "lot" attendants around to tell you where to park, if so I blame them. It never should have had a 3rd row of cars park like that as the guys in the middle are now stuck. Chances are those middle cars had no idea they would end up being boxed in and thus if they knew some would have parked farther away in the corners, kinda like Mr Honda Accord up there^^^


Thanks for explaining what everyone already knew :thumbup:


----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## pueblorrado v3.0 (Nov 22, 2006)

pure85gti said:


>


I was inspired, tried to park a rented chevy spark like this. Didn't work.


----------



## Spdmini (Aug 27, 2005)

ThreadBomber said:


> Thanks for explaining what everyone already knew :thumbup:


*looks at user name* 
Seemslegit.jpg
*looks at quoted user name*
oh yes, I love Kei cars.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Saw this over the weekend. Worst part is, black Accord decided they needed to park behind her :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LOL, they should boot it. 

http://www.businessinsider.com/cop-tickets-blackhawk-pilot-2013-9



>


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

My coworker still doesn't get it.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

nemo1ner said:


> My coworker still doesn't get it.


Time to break out the chalk.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

TheTynosaur said:


> Here in Jefferson, Georgia, there is absolutely nothing better for anyone in the town to do on a Friday night than to attend the high school football games. You certainly get your fair share of people there that think they're entitled to as much space as they can take up with their brodozers.


Cool to see pictures from Jefferson! I've got a lot of family history in that area.


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

evosky said:


>


 Imports, yo. 


pueblorrado v3.0 said:


>


 Hahaha this needs to go to the diw thread


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

nemo1ner said:


> My coworker still doesn't get it.


I had a coworker who kept doing that, so I just started parking between the lines in the next space anyways, leaving her very little room to get in. She got the message after a few weeks of that (seriously, a few weeks). You'd think you'd figure it out after the first time, maaaayyybe the second.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Chmeeee said:


> I had a coworker who kept doing that, so I just started parking between the lines in the next space anyways, leaving her very little room to get in. She got the message after a few weeks of that (seriously, a few weeks). You'd think you'd figure it out after the first time, maaaayyybe the second.


The problem is that my coworkers are some bad habit, non-driving ****ums. I usually park in the last spot all the way in the back lot. My car has already been hit twice in the lot while it was parked (and even totalled), because these asshats don't pay attention. I don't want it to happen again. :sly: I now park all the way in the back corner. If someone hits my car one more time, I think my PTSD is going to flair up and I'm going to have to beat a mother****er with another mother****er.


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

source: http://imgur.com/gallery/FKdfkPC


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

My cousin-in-law just posted this on Facebook. Her car is on the right:


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

Mazda 3s said:


> My cousin-in-law just posted this on Facebook. Her car is on the right:


Definitely looks like they need their tires deflated.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

core5 said:


> source: http://imgur.com/gallery/FKdfkPC


I think they did a great job without any lines for reference. I would expect worse.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

NathanDetroit said:


> Definitely looks like they need their tires deflated.


I always have a valve stem core remover in my car for such occasion. No need to slash the tire. Just unscrew the valve stem core and replace the cap.

Poor dumba$$ will probably take it to a tire shop and by the time the dumba$$ realizes that only the core is missing, CHA-CHING, dumba$$ just bought a new tire.


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Taken at lunch yesterday:


----------



## ColoradoS13 (May 20, 2009)

I had to make the right turn in between this dummy and the pole to back into the dock.


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)




----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

My neighbors at my apartment complex....Boyfriend and Girlfriend


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

LFZ said:


> My neighbors at my apartment complex....Boyfriend and Girlfriend


2 cars 3 spots whats wrong with that :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

LFZ said:


> My neighbors at my apartment complex....Boyfriend and Girlfriend


Call the towing company that operates for your complex.
That would be an easy fix, at least in every complex I have rented from in the past.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Call the towing company that operates for your complex.
> That would be an easy fix, at least in every complex I have rented from in the past.


I'd do that. Or, get one of those hard-to-remove bright orange parking violation notice things and stick it to their driver's windows. What a tag-team of douchebaskets.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

evosky said:


> I'd do that. Or, get one of those hard-to-remove bright orange parking violation notice things and stick it to their driver's windows. What a tag-team of douchebaskets.


Or, if you have the tools to do so:

Jack up the Acura
Put it on rollers
Turn it the other way
Push it as close to the truck as possible.
Emplace hidden camera
Post video in internet
Viral
?????
Profit.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Call the towing company that operates for your complex.
> That would be an easy fix, at least in every complex I have rented from in the past.


Is your lot really pressed for spots. If so, and it REALLY inconveniences you, then call away.

If not, DBAD (don't be a dick).

Not saying what they did is right, but ratting them out..... Nobody like a tattletale.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Is your lot really pressed for spots. If so, and it REALLY inconveniences you, then call away.
> 
> If not, DBAD (don't be a dick).
> 
> Not saying what they did is right, but ratting them out..... Nobody like a tattletale.


The towing company loved when I would call about people parking like that in our lots. They get an easy tow and quick money.
I had reserved spots in the last two complexes I lived in and when I found cars parked in my covered spots I would remove the valve stems then call the wrecker to come flatbed it out of my spot.
Don't park like an ass and you won't need to worry.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

This morning at Walmart


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Meanwhile in Japan:



















And in Korea:


----------



## dntdrvslow (Sep 25, 2012)

And in Korea:










I would prefer not to park right next to people when 85% of the lot is full. Also if the parking lot is empty and somebody parks a hundred yard away all sideways taking up two spots I could care less.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

In places in Asia like Japan and Korea, I wouldn't think twice parking next to another car. 

But here in America? No way. I would try to park far, far away as possible Even in lots with wide spaces with double lines. 

For example, at Griot's Garage retail facility:










I would still plan very carefully on which spot to park in.


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

The GF and I stopped to get some coffee yesterday morning. We saw a giant Mercedes SUV park next to us. After the woman got out, she opened the back door into the GF's TT, and now there is a nice ding in the door. 

The car only comes out once in a while. After 3 months in the garage, it wasn't on the road for more than 5 minutes before someone left their mark. :banghead:


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

This thread almost makes me miss the bad parking jobs in the states...................Here in Bulgaria if it's empty and you can fit a car on itit's fair game to park there.Pretty much anything goes,sidewalks,corners,grass you name it.If it wasnt raining I'd go snap a few pics.













 





You might want to mute the second vid though  Unless you are from the Balkans


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

You've got that right. Just plain lazy. In the backround there is space too. Travel around the world, we will see this is not too "bad", but that we work pretty hard NOT to walk more than we have too.


----------



## not SoQuick (Jan 8, 2004)

DallasDad1000 said:


> You've got that right. Just plain lazy. In the backround there is space too. Travel around the world, we will see this is not too "bad", but that we work pretty hard NOT to walk more than we have too.


That pic isnt mine,but chances are those spaces are garage entrances or it was taken while folks where at work.In Varna where I live you park in the wrong place they will let you know it.As for being lazy though there are plenty everywhere just like in the States.A good friend of mine is a perfect example as he will park his S8 in the middle of the street vs walking 20m although he can get away with it  

There really is no place to park on streets here,old cities and the roads where built during communism just left parking out of the picture.The thing that sucks here is they build new places with parking and the people still park like idiots :banghead: because they are so used to it.Honestly if I didnt live in a gated complex with 24 hour security (essentially to keep people from parking in front of the gate) I would have gone off the wall by now 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=H0pElEhCj9o#t=116


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

not SoQuick said:


>


We did this in high school. Enter full lot, drive up to handicapped spot up front, pull signpole and place under car.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

He was already safe from door dings, why take up two spaces?


----------



## HOWIE-WP (Mar 8, 2001)

drecian said:


> Small cars are fun!


Or just regular size car, parked in trolley bay (Cape Town, South Africa)


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

My apt complex again. :facepalm:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

HOWIE-WP said:


> Or just regular size car, parked in trolley bay (Cape Town, South Africa)


Why blur the plates when you can blur the whole pic?


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

not soquick said:


> you might want to mute the second vid though  unless you are from the balkans :d


А че кво му е, тигре тигре си е едновремешна класика в жанра :d


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Another day at my work place. Checking all the boxes.

No parking: check
Block garage: check
Block fire door: check 
Douchebag BMW: check


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

nemo1ner said:


> Another day at my work place. Checking all the boxes.
> 
> No parking: check
> Block garage: check
> ...



Well, it's not like they did any thinking......


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

cgj said:


> Well, it's not like they did any thinking......


I was going to say, that sign tells them not to think about parking there. We all know they did not think about their parking, they just parked in an opening.
Do you have a wrecker service for the lot?


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

pueblorrado v3.0 said:


>


Hah, I saw this at school


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

This is my company's garage, door ding central.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Neezy13 said:


> Taken at lunch yesterday:


Wait, so are those hashes to indicate no parking? If so, the meaning isn't clear. Or can people park either straight on or diagonal? Or is it an old piss-poor paint job? That's confusing as hell.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Mazda 3s said:


>




DWI :beer:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Leaving Target I noticed this Ford Explorer parked in the entrance/exit lane with the windows down and two rats (young children) in the back.

I stood around for 5 minutes waiting for the owner to come out.

I confronted her (didn't even think of recording video). Based upon her struggle to form a coherent sentence it would be safe to assume that she wasn't blessed with much intelligence. We should sterilize people like this.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Is there a well know parking site where people could upload their pics of asshats and their poor parking job? 

If there is one, then I'll gladly have some business cards made up with something like "Hey, nice parking asshat. Your car will be featured on www.youparklikeanasshat.com". 

So next time I'll just snap a pic, place a business card on the windshield, then upload the pics when you get home. Or better yet, upload on sight with an app :laugh: .

One could just start a public facebook page where users could upload their pictures. But the user's full name will be revealed. So that could get ugly.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

GTIanz said:


> Based upon her struggle to form a coherent sentence it would be safe to assume that she wasn't blessed with much intelligence. We should sterilize people like this.


Definitely meth :thumbup:

So many fails with this one. Life must be that difficult where you stopped giving any amount of f***s :facepalm: How could one just leave their kids with the windows open? If life has become _that_ difficult b/c of kids, then don't have any kids in the first place! :banghead:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

By "rats" I truly hope he means small annoying yippy dogs not kids.


----------



## Zstampe (Apr 25, 2011)

Saw this gem while at a bachelor party over the weekend. It was outside of a bar in downtown KC. 










Yes, its parked half on the sidewalk. 

Sent from my Q10 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reallyslowrio (Oct 1, 2012)

At the local Vatozone


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)

Is it against the law to kick in the door leaving a huge dent in a car parked like an idiot?

My idiot neighbor's guests always partially block my driveway while the neighbor's driveway is wide open. Wouldn't want to block your pal's driveway, i guess i'll just block someone else's driveway.

I really want to just slam into the blocked car knocking the crap out of it, but from what i've read I would be in the wrong.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

silvermouse5150 said:


> Is it against the law to kick in the door leaving a huge dent in a car parked like an idiot?
> 
> My idiot neighbor's guests always partially block my driveway while the neighbor's driveway is wide open. Wouldn't want to block your pal's driveway, i guess i'll just block someone else's driveway.
> 
> I really want to just slam into the blocked car knocking the crap out of it, but from what i've read I would be in the wrong.


Are they parked right at the end of your driveway or across the road from your driveway?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

silvermouse5150 said:


> Is it against the law to kick in the door leaving a huge dent in a car parked like an idiot?
> 
> My idiot neighbor's guests always partially block my driveway while the neighbor's driveway is wide open. Wouldn't want to block your pal's driveway, i guess i'll just block someone else's driveway.
> 
> I really want to just slam into the blocked car knocking the crap out of it, but from what i've read I would be in the wrong.


Don't kick.. knock.


----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Are they parked right at the end of your driveway or across the road from your driveway?


They're parked right in front of my driveway, same side of the street of it. 
Please please tell me it would be their fault, not mine, if i backed into the vehicle.


----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

Reallyslowrio said:


> At the local Vatozone


orale!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Calling the city or town can get them towed too. But it would be polite to knock/call first.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

silvermouse5150 said:


> They're parked right in front of my driveway, same side of the street of it.
> Please please tell me it would be their fault, not mine, if i backed into the vehicle.



Just call and get them towed, if it has happened more than once.


----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> Calling the city or town can get them towed too. But it would be polite to knock/call first.


If I re-adjust i can drive around it. My real concern is when my kid begins driving in 2 months. As responsible and great of a kid as he is, he's still an inexperienced teen driver. And there will come a time when I am in a hurry or sleepy and hop in my car, see no oncoming cars on the road and back out.

The cars usually park about 1 foot or so blocking my driveway so it isn't always very obvious.
It just "grinds my gears" that my drive way has to be partially blocked while the neighbor's driveway is clear and wide open. Why the F would you do this?


----------



## blackbunny (Jan 31, 2003)

silvermouse5150 said:


> Is it against the law to kick in the door leaving a huge dent in a car parked like an idiot?
> 
> My idiot neighbor's guests always partially block my driveway while the neighbor's driveway is wide open. Wouldn't want to block your pal's driveway, i guess i'll just block someone else's driveway.
> 
> I really want to just slam into the blocked car knocking the crap out of it, but from what i've read I would be in the wrong.


we must have the same neighbor and if anyone parks in front of their house it's like the end of the world :banghead: i hate them. not to mention the school bus the wife drives and parks right at the edge of my driveway park the bus in your own driveway:banghead:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

blackbunny said:


> not to mention the school bus the wife drives and parks right at the edge of my driveway park the bus in your own driveway:banghead:


They are allowed to bring the bus home?


----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> Don't kick.. knock.


Yeah, im with you, i think im making too big of a deal about this.

The next time i see this happening Im gonna just knock and explain the situation.
I just hope they don't freak out on me and point out how easy it is to drive around it, but not mention how much easier it would be to just not block my driveway.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

silvermouse5150 said:


> The next time i see this happening Im gonna just knock and explain the situation.
> I just hope they don't freak out on me and point out how easy it is to drive around it, but not mention how much easier it would be to just not block my driveway.


Yeah, just do that. And bring up the bit about your teen driver, hopefully they'll understand and not want their car whacked.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

You can always add a comment about "if this becomes a regular issue, I will just start having them towed." :beer:


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Zstampe said:


> Saw this gem while at a bachelor party over the weekend. It was outside of a bar in downtown KC.


Wow. Just....wow. :banghead:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

silvermouse5150 said:


> The next time i see this happening Im gonna just knock and explain the situation.
> I just hope they don't freak out on me and point out how easy it is to drive around it, but not mention how much easier it would be to just not block my driveway.


Lean on the "I would hate to bump into it," instead of the "MY DRIVEWAY!!! MINE!!!" angle. 

I would have the same fear. Wanting to handle it like an adult, but deal with a immature neighbor that will say things like that. I would be afraid of this: 



I'm nice
They're bitchy and selfish
GAME ENDING RAGE


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

GTIanz said:


> Leaving Target I noticed this Ford Explorer parked in the entrance/exit lane with the windows down and two rats in the back.
> 
> I stood around for 5 minutes waiting for the owner to come out.
> 
> I confronted her (didn't even think of recording video). Based upon her struggle to form a coherent sentence it would be safe to assume that she wasn't blessed with much intelligence. We should sterilize people like this.



Mall 205 is in the center of methville. I see she has Washington plates though.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

silvermouse5150 said:


> If I re-adjust i can drive around it. My real concern is when my kid begins driving in 2 months. As responsible and great of a kid as he is, he's still an inexperienced teen driver. And there will come a time when I am in a hurry or sleepy and hop in my car, see no oncoming cars on the road and back out.
> 
> The cars usually park about 1 foot or so blocking my driveway so it isn't always very obvious.
> It just "grinds my gears" that my drive way has to be partially blocked while the neighbor's driveway is clear and wide open. Why the F would you do this?


As we learned from that "other" thread, all you have to do is paint the curb red and then call the city to have them ticketed for parking in a red zone.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

bizybyker said:


> By "rats" I truly hope he means small annoying yippy dogs not kids.


two children under 10 years of age.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


>


Jeez. If that tree was gonna park in the end spot, at least park all the way over to the side :banghead:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Basil Fawlty (Sep 7, 2003)

^^ Why this doesn't happen more often is amazing to me.


----------



## HEH (Apr 16, 2012)

silvermouse5150 said:


> Yeah, im with you, i think im making too big of a deal about this.
> 
> The next time i see this happening Im gonna just knock and explain the situation.
> I just hope they don't freak out on me and point out how easy it is to drive around it, but not mention how much easier it would be to just not block my driveway.


I don't know what the driveway looks like, or where you guys keep your garbage cans... But maybe a strategically placed garbage can just off the corner of your driveway... could serve as somewhat of a book-end and prevent them from creeping into your driveway space?

That or start parking one of your vehicles at the end of the driveway on the side they keep blocking.. Still within your driveway but right at the end.. so that they can see that blocking it would be a stupid idea.

If you have a dog, and your lawn extends to right beside where they park... Maybe just make sure your dog leaves a treat for them right outside where their door lines up the next time he has to do his business.

Of course the easiest way is to just ask them to stop.

Definitely don't understand how people could lack the common sense to refrain from blocking a driveway. :thumbdown:


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Double-V said:


> Wait, so are those hashes to indicate no parking? If so, the meaning isn't clear. Or can people park either straight on or diagonal? Or is it an old piss-poor paint job? That's confusing as hell.


Sorry, lol it's a piss-poor paint job. They were actually lined up correctly, just not pulled in all the way. They were blocking half of the only lane that travels around the building other than the drive-thru.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk now Free


----------



## Mazda 3s (Nov 12, 2003)

GTIanz said:


>


LOL @ the couple walking by going "WTF?" :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


They have twins, it's okay.:wave:


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

This is the mayor of Jersey City. Half in a no parking spot / half on the sidewalk. Leading by example :screwy:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

My gf just sent me a few pics. She decided to pull her 20th out of storage and drive it a little. The car is in absolute perfect shape (no dents, scratches, and has about 50,000mi). Basically, it looks like it rolled out of the showroom when it's clean. This is the 3rd day out. 



















:banghead: I would have broken their ****ing window.

She left a note advising them of what they did, that she has their plate number, and will be expecting a call from them. It's a coworker, so not really difficult to find them.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

love it when people pull all the way forward and not hang out the back of the spot 
:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## THErealTONY804 (Sep 30, 2008)

Makes thread with great parking spot...
Immediately gets called out in the Parking thread
:laugh: :beer:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

More parking fails from my wonderful workplace. 

This car decided that if he couldn't get a spot close enough to the building, he would make his own. 










And this little gem is the company car we just got back from the body shop recently after a field manager crashed it. Guess what? He crashed it again.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

nemo1ner said:


> And this little gem is the company car we just got back from the body shop recently after a field manager crashed it. Guess what? He crashed it again.


His expense account and driving privileges should be revoked. What a dingus.


----------



## Maggiolone (Aug 20, 2007)

I guess being born and living in a city of 3 mil makes you turn a blind eye over time to bad parking, but last night, something happened to make me take notice.

I didn't even want to take a photo or video. 

I made a turn into a store with a very narrow parking lot. Around a bend of parked cars came an Escalade on 20-something rims and blasting something so loud my steering wheel was shaking. I was trying to adjust my car to fit in a narrow spot after making a wide turn.

The Escalade came right up behind me, leaving me no room to maneuver. Then, it managed to squeeze in an open spot right next to me with inches between it and my fender, leaving me no room to maneuver further. 

By some miracle, I inched out of the spot and went home.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

nemo1ner said:


> My gf just sent me a few pics. She decided to pull her 20th out of storage and drive it a little. The car is in absolute perfect shape (no dents, scratches, and has about 50,000mi). Basically, it looks like it rolled out of the showroom when it's clean. This is the 3rd day out.
> 
> She left a note advising them of what they did, that she has their plate number, and will be expecting a call from them. It's a coworker, so not really difficult to find them.


Any updates? Would like to see justice served.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

I think this qualifies. Certainly asking for trouble at the very least.









Centennial Golf Course, Toronto around 4ish. You know who you are..... :banghead:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

LG6R said:


> Any updates? Would like to see justice served.


I checked over the car. A slight scratch that I can buff out. The guy ended up calling my gf, but I'm pretty sure she will not be pursuing it further after they exchanged words.


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

sealed the parking lot, so the lines aren't visible, and of course, that means people lose all parking skills. also, keep in mind, the lines are still visible so parking shouldn't be that hard. the BMW is mine for reference.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

So of course, that Jeep owner can't read :facepalm: That why, even if I drive a Fiat 500, I would *never* park in a compact spot. Because you can always count on some douchebag to squeeze in next to you :facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

mx5er said:


> So of course, that Jeep owner can't read :facepalm: That why, even if I drive a Fiat 500, I would *never* park in a compact spot. Because you can always count on some douchebag to squeeze in next to you :facepalm: :banghead:


Also, "compact car" in parking really means "narrow car," which they don't make any more.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

cityjohn said:


> Also, "compact car" in parking really means "narrow car," which they don't make any more.


Speaking of narrow, I could swear, the lines in the parking lot at my local mall has gotten narrower ever since they repaved it. If you want to park between the lines, you really have to concentrate and pay attention. 

So that's why I never park in the main sections of the parking lot. Thankfully there are overflow lots where it's sparsely occupied. I think mostly people who take the express buses into the city park there. :thumbup: So let the fat-asses park close to the mall and get door dings.


----------



## 3tx9340 (Oct 15, 2006)




----------



## rbtz (Mar 19, 2013)

walked out to this gem the other day. 











I mean at least he left me plenty of room to get in?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

^ That first minute I was like..."almost there almost there, straighten out!" then lost all hope.

I had given my wife a few lessons in parallel parking and now she is a pro. She called me weird because I told her it actually turns me on when she parks that way, lol. Before she would be the person who pulled in nose first and "oh well'ed it". I gave her the proper instructions and she is a one swing master with the occasional pull up for courtesy.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

At school right now, which is the stomping grounds for the worst parkers I've ever seen in my life. There's a row of angled spots right next to the building (maybe 5 spots) and there's ALWAYS one left unusable because of one ******* who can't seem to grasp the concept of fitting between the lines. Had to leave a window note for an exceptionally bad example (usually I'll just squeeze in, making sure to get exceptionally close to the offender but I couldn't even fit in the spot this time) and I'll definitely take a picture if it's still there when I leave. People are just so inconsiderate, it blows my mind. 

(For reference, the spots I'm talking about are literally the best spots on campus and because the main lot is so small, leaving spots like this forces people to drive all the way down the street to a different parking lot which also gives you a nice 1/4 mile walk back to the school. Perfect scenario when you're already cutting it close because of morning traffic)


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Ran into this spot this last week. Was looking for a spot and ran into this. I assume is an elderly person because of the angle and how the car looks. 



















Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I rozapped.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Old Windy said:


> I assume is an elderly person because of the angle and how the car looks.


and from seeing quite a few elderly parkers in my time


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

R-Dubya said:


> At school right now, which is the stomping grounds for the worst parkers I've ever seen in my life. There's a row of angled spots right next to the building (maybe 5 spots) and there's ALWAYS one left unusable because of one ******* who can't seem to grasp the concept of fitting between the lines. Had to leave a window note for an exceptionally bad example (usually I'll just squeeze in, making sure to get exceptionally close to the offender but I couldn't even fit in the spot this time) and I'll definitely take a picture if it's still there when I leave. People are just so inconsiderate, it blows my mind.
> 
> (For reference, the spots I'm talking about are literally the best spots on campus and because the main lot is so small, leaving spots like this forces people to drive all the way down the street to a different parking lot which also gives you a nice 1/4 mile walk back to the school. Perfect scenario when you're already cutting it close because of morning traffic)




Here is the aforementioned *******. Absolutely no excuse considering they had all the space in the world on the other side and they still managed to miss.

(when I pulled in, the car directly next to it wasn't there and there was a different car in the third spot that was also on the lines, making the spot totally unusable.


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)

Reallyslowrio said:


> Attack it with a forklift...
> 
> We had a person from the adjacent building park in front of our loading dock. I hooked it with the forklift and put it in the grass.


Next time, put it on the roof!


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

this morning at Starbucks getting my grande Americano.


----------



## sirswank! (Oct 3, 2013)

no explanation necessary


----------



## wildcar (Dec 5, 2003)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Hah, I saw this at school


actually if your getting freezing rain or ice this is what your supposed to do to keep it from sticking to your windshield. not saying use your sun visor though, most people just use a plastic bag


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

sirswank! said:


> no explanation necessary


Last name: Kellera


----------



## 80_quattro_ (Sep 25, 2006)

my friends apt. complex..******* neighbor... and since i dont give a sht about my beater...i figured what the hell..


----------



## rbtz (Mar 19, 2013)

sirswank! said:


> no explanation necessary



this could definitely also qualify for DIW thread


----------



## Porridgehead (May 15, 2000)

McBanagon said:


> Last name: Kellera


Ok, that was made me laugh. Well done.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Porridgehead said:


> Ok, that was made me laugh. Well done.


I don't see what's so funny

umpkin:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Soooo close.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

I might have to tuck this under a windshield wiper or two.......


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Soooo close.


At least it's free parking. All the spots are comp'd.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

oh lawd. this thread is why my glovebox has one of these. I've never actually used it, though


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Seen outside of work today: 

 

Sadly, it's fairly often that the vehicle on the left is parked badly - in that very spot - causing someone else to compound the fail by spilling over into the No Parking zone around the fire hydrant. :facepalm:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Camaro asshat getting a ticket that means nothing from the local mall fuzz.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


> Camaro asshat getting a ticket that means nothing from the local mall fuzz.



Wow, he's taken care of at least 3 or 4 of these in one shot! Nice,.....


----------



## core5 (Apr 28, 2006)

You have to feel a bit like an idiot when you walk back out and there are two higher priced cars parked normally near you.


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

Brodozer cant park his tank.


----------



## s14_sr20_silvia (Feb 26, 2011)

Took this over the weekend in Asheville, NC. FL plates so not really surprised.


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

rental


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

lyonsroar said:


> Camaro asshat getting a ticket that means nothing from the local mall fuzz.


In his defense, that is a VERY special car. They only made like 400,00+ of them.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Outside my apartment


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Urban articulation like a boss.


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

PNDubber said:


>


"Psst! Hey Chevy! Jeep's looking at you!"


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

Yes, that red Chevy is a local parking authority car.

And yes the parking lines are perpendicular to his car and also, yes he parked like that after all the other cars were already normally parked.

I wish I had time to tell him how stupid he was but after 5 minutes he was still not around so I left.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Sorry Jett :laugh:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

From my job's parking lot of stupidity.


----------



## idriveastick (Apr 23, 2013)




----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

Today at Target....

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/10712332796/" title="image by iorio.chris, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7353/10712332796_3f911da046.jpg" width="500" height="375" alt="image"></a>


----------



## Lazershow (Aug 15, 2012)

cityjohn said:


> Thought this was going to be about places that had really great parking:


Oh my god...


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Owner actually parked like this at an empty area, on the other side of the mall. 


Brought to you by ACME.


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Sorry Jett :laugh:


it wasn't parked, it was stopped.

I wasn't driving :laugh:


----------



## Memphis R32 (Dec 13, 2004)

n0rdicalex. said:


> sealed the parking lot, so the lines aren't visible, and of course, that means people lose all parking skills. also, keep in mind, the lines are still visible so parking shouldn't be that hard. the BMW is mine for reference.


Wait a second I think we are neighbors!


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Sorry Jett :laugh:


I've seen this parked in front of my building, a few times, in front of Trinity Bellwoods Park.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

..... and an end spot, too.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

the first or second 4 series i see on the road and the owner is a douche:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

MaX PL said:


> the first or second 4 series i see on the road and the owner is a douche:


Keeping the stereotypes alive, someone's gotta do it.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Seen right outside my office:










Seriously, right on the money.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## drewSAAB95 (Mar 6, 2003)

Hmm.. The spot this white Crosstour is parked in has a large pile of dirt in it so he can't pull all the way in. So what if he blocks other cars?










What was he thinking? Oh! That explains it!


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

drecian said:


> Small cars are fun!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is this car!


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

evosky said:


> Seen right outside my office:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i swear angled spaces are some sort of mystical force that no one understands my complex has them its like a free for all i see so many cars where one tire is one the line on one side and the opposite on the other line not even close to pulled in enough either


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

MaX PL said:


> the first or second 4 series i see on the road and the owner is a douche:


where in NY was it? my sister just got a 4 series (not so much of a douche but more of female driver :laugh: ) ill check with her what her license plate is


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

MaX PL said:


> the first or second 4 series i see on the road and the owner is a douche:


Meh. I disagree, he's probably just trying to be conscious of getting door dings (somehow subaru drivers are especially good at giving them out) 
At least I would be if I just got a new beamer, plus the parking lot looks relatively empty so the douche-y-ness factor is somewhat diminished


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

PNDubber said:


> Meh. I disagree, he's probably just trying to be conscious of getting door dings (somehow subaru drivers are especially good at giving them out)
> At least I would be if I just got a new beamer, plus the parking lot looks relatively empty so the douche-y-ness factor is somewhat diminished


You're one of _them_, aren't you?


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

PNDubber said:


> Meh. I disagree, he's probably just trying to be conscious of getting door dings (somehow subaru drivers are especially good at giving them out)
> At least I would be if I just got a new beamer, plus the parking lot looks relatively empty so the douche-y-ness factor is somewhat diminished


IMO, because the parking lot looks relatively empty the douche-y-ness of the driver is amplified by the questionable parking job. If he/she had parked properly on the other side of the grass median for example everything would be at peace. Or over by the Camaro in the distance with no-one around for yards. And because it's a Beemer it further enhances that perception of not caring or being a spatially challenged driver (or worse, both).

That's what makes the pink Subaru the ultimate example of douche-y-ness (retarded paint job aside ). Parking like that in the middle of nowhere is even worse than parking like that in a busy lot. If you're _that_ worried about your ride, park somewhere else. 



69CougarConvert said:


>


Laziness seems to trump common sense/safety quite often in today's world. We all have to be as close as possible to where we're going. Again just my opinion,..... :beer:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


This isn't doing it wrong, it's doing it 70s.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


DIR:thumbup:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


haha


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

romanl said:


> where in NY was it? my sister just got a 4 series (not so much of a douche but more of female driver :laugh: ) ill check with her what her license plate is


Poughkeepsie Galleria.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 2.0TJett (Jun 3, 2012)

*State police this cop is such a jerk!*

This cop is such a jerk. Anyone does anything wrong and he's there to give you a ticket but he can block the side walk. Feel bad for a handicap person coming down the side walk.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

2.0TJett said:


> This cop is such a jerk. Anyone does anything wrong and he's there to give you a ticket but he can block the side walk. Feel bad for a *disabled* person coming down the side walk.


FTFY :beer:

(But you're not wrong though....)


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2.0TJett said:


> This cop is such a jerk. Anyone does anything wrong and he's there to give you a ticket but he can block the side walk. Feel bad for a handicap person coming down the side walk.


You're going to need to be a little more specific with this one. I think you're assuming we all know who owns which car.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

It took me a while since I was looking at the cop car parked along the street. The red truck in the driveway is where we're supposed to be looking.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

bastion72 said:


> It took me a while since I was looking at the cop car parked along the street. The red truck in the driveway is where we're supposed to be looking.


That's the confusing part. He mentioned the cop was a jerk for blocking the sidewalk, yet the police car is not blocking the sidewalk. 

Post fail - confusion level: medium.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> That's the confusing part. He mentioned the cop was a jerk for blocking the sidewalk, yet the police car is not blocking the sidewalk.
> 
> Post fail - confusion level: medium.


Police officers own houses and have personal vehicles. The OP is showing the police officer's home where he parks like an @sshole and blocks the sidewalk which is illegal.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GTIanz said:


> Police officers own houses and have personal vehicles. The OP is showing the police officers home where he parks like an @sshole and blocks the sidewalk which is illegal.


His post could have used some of those words.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


I want this picture posted every time someone complains about the front overhang on modern cars. :laugh:


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

I went to a park with my son. There was a mommy group there. This mommy was blocking two parking spots to the left of her van and also blocking half the exit lane. :banghead:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> His post could have used some of those words.


Thank you. I was as lost as the rest of us.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

hello, i drive f150 but i no parking good see?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

GTIanz said:


> Police officers own houses and have personal vehicles. The OP is showing the police officer's home where he parks like an @sshole and blocks the sidewalk which is illegal.


I can't believe some of the posters didn't get it :laugh:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I can't believe some of the posters didn't get it :laugh:


Took me a few minutes too. Is that really that unbelievable that a picture of a police car parked, with text complaining about how police officers park, might be confusing since that wasn't the subject?? Jesus I'm surprised people like you way up on that horse even bother to come down to talk to us regular people.


----------



## grasman94 (Nov 26, 2013)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


Looks like the original was hosted on Tumblr, which means the link will die soon. Not only did I re-host it, I searched around and found a larger version. Love it :laugh:



PS. I did not understand the snowy cop photo at all either. It was just a complaint with zero explanation...


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm guessing this is the OMG just got new car gotta be extra careful and leave a big margin when I back it into my spot!

Office garage:


----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

This guy has been parked like this for about 2 weeks now. The car hasn't moved at all.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> Took me a few minutes too. Is that really that unbelievable that a picture of a police car parked, with text complaining about how police officers park, might be confusing since that wasn't the subject?? Jesus I'm surprised people like you way up on that horse even bother to come down to talk to us regular people.


That's right. I'm on a high horse because I was able to put two and two together. My apologies


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> That's right. I'm on a high horse because I was able to put two and two together. My apologies


Can you be done claiming your inflated superiority and let the damn subject go already? It did not needed to be brought back up, it settled and done.

I reported your post and hopefully you'll be re-banned. If you get this locked, enjoy.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> Can you be done claiming your inflated superiority and let the damn subject go already?
> 
> I reported your post and hopefully you'll be re-banned. If you get this locked, enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


Reported for what? I'm reporting your reporting post by not letting it go already. Rustled jimmies detected. Harden up Sally. :heart:

On topic


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## 0302 (Aug 12, 2002)

AeroWagon said:


>


where are 4 smart cars when you need them?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Dundas & Royal York, 3ish....

I've heard the saying 'Misery loves company'. But stupidity and ignorance? :facepalm:


























I hope that note has some constructive criticism for the driver.... 


And only a couple of spots down...










If this is what the holiday season brings than I say Bah Humbug!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

hushypushy said:


> Looks like the original was hosted on Tumblr, which means the link will die soon. Not only did I re-host it, I searched around and found a larger version. Love it :laugh:


:thumbup:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


i recognize BLUE&YELLOW...mother Ukraine.... my home sweet home
... i should say there are bigger issues in UA at the moment then crappy parking


----------



## fomin23 (Jun 8, 2011)

romanl said:


> i recognize BLUE&YELLOW...mother Ukraine.... my home sweet home
> ... i should say there are bigger issues in UA at the moment then crappy parking


Beat me to it. Oh the memories...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Clever advertising. What country was that in? (obvious not the US since lack of disclaimer)...


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


OK, how?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Preppy said:


> OK, how?


Pallet jack or 4 ambitious humans.


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

Mike! said:


> Pallet jack or 4 ambitious humans.


Or four wheel dollies.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> What country was that in?


2007 Copenhagen, Denmark



Preppy said:


> OK, how?


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Adding from another thread,










A local movie theatre / big box store parking lot is terrible for this in snow, but the angled parking makes it even worse!


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

It's a bank, so a lot in and out, that was the only space left when I arrived but when I was leaving obviously some more had opened up, haha.

Sent from my LG-LS970 using Tapatalk


----------



## Harley David (Nov 9, 2013)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


this makes me wish i had a my camera with me, when I saw some guy in a Touareg park it on top of a hip high bush and leave it there.


----------



## Bruts (Oct 13, 2011)

gotta get close


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Well, it _is_ a Lada Niva. The Eastern Bloc's 4WD SUV beast...


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Dundas & Royal York (Humbertown Plaza) around 11AM. You know who you are...

The sticker should read '00Negative' for the parking attempt.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

Parking lot was empty. Someone needs to tell him its a maxima.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

69CougarConvert said:


> Parking lot was empty. Someone needs to tell him its a maxima.


But but yo the car note still got 86 months to go and dem rimz are financed.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

Thanks OBAMA :laugh::laugh::laugh: (sticker hard to see on the bumper, but Obama is present) :laugh:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

2.0T_Convert said:


> But but yo the car note still got 86 months to go and dem rimz are financed.


Lmao I'm sure you're right


----------



## Kylen721 (Jan 14, 2005)

Ill give him a little credit, the truck was perfectly between the lines...


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Seen today. So glad they parked in two spaces to keep scratches and door dings from messing up the spray bomb paint job (mostly in primer)


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

romanl said:


> Thanks OBAMA :laugh::laugh::laugh: (sticker hard to see on the bumper, but Obama is present) :laugh:


One a sidenote, did that Chevy wagon thing (in the background, HHR?) really come in that ugly green color?

I'm guessing its a company vehicle and is repainted / wrapped.


----------



## Ben_S (Jun 7, 2010)

Happened to me earlier, only two in the row. Dude even managed to hit a shopping cart (in front of truck, not pictured)
















Oh and it's not angle parking, and mine is the car


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

Mike! said:


> Adding from another thread,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is this **** for real? God damn what a disaster.:banghead:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Xetabur said:


> Is this **** for real? God damn what a disaster.:banghead:


I like the _wtf guy_ standing in the middle of it all


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

At least it actually had a handicap pass in the car.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

A little something for everyone here... Nowhere near the curb, blocking the bike lane, nose in the next spot up. Didn't check the meter but probably expired, too. 










Tapatalk 4 // GT-I9100 // RootBox 4.2 // Dorimanx 9.43


----------



## LFZ (Mar 12, 2010)

Typical a$$hole corvette parking....


----------



## Brodiekagstar (Apr 14, 2004)

Just a few if mine recently.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

robbyb413 said:


> A little something for everyone here... Nowhere near the curb, blocking the bike lane, nose in the next spot up. Didn't check the meter but probably expired, too.


Isn't the plate special as well? Like some sort of volunteer firefighting veteran congressman or something?


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

LFZ said:


> Typical a$$hole corvette parking....


and it defies gravity


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

LFZ said:


> Typical a$$hole corvette parking....





330iZHP said:


> and it defies gravity


Australia?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

robbyb413 said:


> A little something for everyone here... Nowhere near the curb, blocking the bike lane, nose in the next spot up. Didn't check the meter but probably expired, too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Union St Newton Centre. Newton drivers all think they're special.


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Australia?


Didn't you read that the new ones actually generate downforce while standing still.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

cityjohn said:


> Isn't the plate special as well? Like some sort of volunteer firefighting veteran congressman or something?


I don't know what two digits followed by a letter denotes. Could be something, but...



Chmeeee said:


> Union St Newton Centre. Newton drivers all think they're special.


...probably just that. 


Tapatalk 4 // GT-I9100 // RootBox 4.2 // Dorimanx 9.43


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

330iZHP said:


> and it defies gravity


Get an iPhone you boobs 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

ThatGTI said:


> At least it actually had a handicap pass in the car.


Meh. If you've got a disabled parking permit I think it's fine to park wherever in your blue zone so long as it doesn't get in someone else's spot. A lot of people with disabilities need some extra room to swing their door wide and I'm guessing that could be the case with the BRZ (Kind of a crappy car for someone with limited mobility to get in and out of though...)


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Meh. If you've got a disabled parking permit I think it's fine to park wherever in your blue zone so long as it doesn't get in someone else's spot. A lot of people with disabilities need some extra room to swing their door wide and I'm guessing that could be the case with the BRZ (Kind of a crappy car for someone with limited mobility to get in and out of though...)


Yeah I would normally agree, but it was a BRZ which seems fishy to me. You have a pass, but you drive a small sporty manual car.


----------



## Zaluss (Jul 18, 2012)

ThatGTI said:


> Yeah I would normally agree, but it was a BRZ which seems fishy to me. You have a pass, but you drive a small sporty manual car.


There are many reasons to have a disability card. There is no reason why you can't drive the car you want if you can drive it.


----------



## Benkennedy11 (Aug 23, 2007)

Zaluss said:


> There are many reasons to have a disability card. There is no reason why you can't drive the car you want if you can drive it.


Well, if you can drive it, then you should be able to back it in to the spot and not block the blue zone. :facepalm:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

*FV-QR*

The blue stripe zone is there in case the parker needs it, of course (such as a van with a lift), however, it's also there so handicapped people can access the walkway easily. The BRZ isn't terrible, but blocking that zone can inhibit other handicapped people's ability to get to the walkway.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Benkennedy11 said:


> Well, if you can drive it,* then you should be able to back it in to the spot* and not block the blue zone. :facepalm:


haha, yeah.

Although, I do know some perfectly healthy folks who couldn't back into a parking spot if their life depended on it. Funny how the "average" American driver can't do an "average" task such as backing into a spot.

Handicap placards always make me curious. My dad had a stroke and has never driven a car since; yet my _mom_ (who is perfectly healthy for her age) has a disabled placard that she uses when she takes my dad out. So I always wonder what sort of injury/affliction was serious enough to grant this person a handicapped placard, but not serious enough to completely stop them from driving--especially when they drive a "cool" car. As mentioned, the BRZ is a funky car for a disabled person (low chassis + bolstered seats), so perhaps it could be parking fraud? One of my (healthy) coworkers used his grandma's placard to park for free right next to the office (handicapped parking in SF is free and unlimited), and we all laughed heartily when he got slapped with a ~$400 ticket :laugh:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

hushypushy said:


> haha, yeah.
> 
> Although, I do know some perfectly healthy folks who couldn't back into a parking spot if their life depended on it. Funny how the "average" American driver can't do an "average" task such as backing into a spot.
> 
> Handicap placards always make me curious. My dad had a stroke and has never driven a car since; yet my _mom_ (who is perfectly healthy for her age) has a disabled placard that she uses when she takes my dad out. So I always wonder what sort of injury/affliction was serious enough to grant this person a handicapped placard, but not serious enough to completely stop them from driving--especially when they drive a "cool" car. As mentioned, the BRZ is a funky car for a disabled person (low chassis + bolstered seats), so perhaps it could be parking fraud? One of my (healthy) coworkers used his grandma's placard to park for free right next to the office (handicapped parking in SF is free and unlimited), and we all laughed heartily when he got slapped with a ~$400 ticket :laugh:


This is a huge problem in downtown Portland OR
http://portlandtribune.com/pt/9-news/156354-defrauding-disabled-parking


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

My friend has one leg shorter than another, not much, but enough for him to get a placard. He walks with a slight limp, and drives a Pilot, but I see no reason why he couldn't drive a sports car and park it in a disabled spot. I've seen a 70 yr old man with a disabled placard driving a lambo, he parked like **** and had all his wheels curbed and the front lip cracked because of the parking stops. Good thing he traded his Viper in for the lambo.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Thank god this wasn't my car, I might have gone postal. Further evidence that suburbanites suck at parking garages.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

NotFast said:


> Thank god this wasn't my car, I might have gone postal. Further evidence that suburbanites suck at parking garages.


Which car are you talking about? To me, both owners can't park for their lives.


----------



## cberwald (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

In my defense, it was at the local mall, two days before Christmas. I was kind enough to park on the top level where there were maybe, 7 cars total already parked there. Went to the farthest part of the lot, too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

CRacer21 said:


> Which car are you talking about? To me, both owners can't park for their lives.


True! I think the van is the winner of the bad park Olympics, but the Toyota takes the silver medal.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Br1zzy said:


> In my defense, it was at the local mall, two days before Christmas. I was kind enough to park on the top level where there were maybe, 7 cars total already parked there. Went to the farthest part of the lot, too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


:facepalm:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Br1zzy said:


> In my defense, it was at the local mall, two days before Christmas. I was kind enough to park on the top level where there were maybe, 7 cars total already parked there. Went to the farthest part of the lot, too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


So if there were only 7 cars on that level, why did you feel the need to take up 4 spots? Were you afraid that those 7 cars would participate in an orgy while you were shopping and magically make 50 spawn cars which would all park around your car and take its lunch money?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

nemo1ner said:


> So if there were only 7 cars on that level, why did you feel the need to take up 4 spots? Were you afraid that those 7 cars would participate in an orgy while you were shopping and magically make 50 spawn cars which would all park around your car and take its lunch money?


:laugh:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

nemo1ner said:


> So if there were only 7 cars on that level, why did you feel the need to take up 4 spots? Were you afraid that those 7 cars would participate in an orgy while you were shopping and magically make 50 spawn cars which would all park around your car and take its lunch money?


Did you even look at the picture of his car he posted?
Would you take chances with a sweet daily driver like that, brah? :screwy:


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Veloster one is a toughie. The soccer mom barge is so close to the line I'd be worried about door dings as she loads her 5 kids. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Veloster one is a toughie. The soccer mom barge is so close to the line I'd be worried about door dings as she loads her 5 kids.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4


While i agree with protecting my car, park in the spot that the Veloster & Subaru are sharing. The Subey clearly got there after (or they _really_ can't park). 

Overlapping spots is calling for more trouble than the original fear of kids not being careful (imo).


Park way far away so all the dumb lazy people stay away. Like up on a second level where there are only 7 cars and you can take up 4 spots...  :facepalm:


----------



## xombiesarelove (Dec 23, 2010)

All spots were marked COMPACT as well.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

This one is good... on a corner, blocking the handicapped ramp, far from the curb, on the bumper of the car in front of them, in a clearly marked no parking zone. 

Absolutely _zero_ french-word-for-seals given. :laugh:










The funny part is really that there is plenty of parking available in the neighborhood at all times. The owner of the Accord is just lazy and self-centered. The entrance to their house is right there, so they just park in a manner that inconveniences as many people as possible so that they themselves don't have to be inconvenienced by a walk longer than 5 feet from car to door. :laugh:


----------



## Pinja (Jul 15, 2013)

xombiesarelove said:


> All spots were marked COMPACT as well.


Compact car spaces are a joke around where I am. At my parking garage on campus there are spots on all 3 floors specifically labelled for compact car parking. Every time I pass by those spots to park they are filled up with full-sized sedans and brodozers.

And I wonder why I hear so many dumbass students on campus crying about parking tickets :banghead:


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Veloster one is a toughie. The soccer mom barge is so close to the line I'd be worried about door dings as she loads her 5 kids.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk 4





Bosley said:


> While i agree with protecting my car, park in the spot that the Veloster & Subaru are sharing. The Subey clearly got there after (or they _really_ can't park).
> 
> Overlapping spots is calling for more trouble than the original fear of kids not being careful (imo).
> 
> ...


I probably should have said that these cars were 5-6 spaces from the front of the store. I agree that if you don't want to get doored, you should be parking farther away.


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

nemo1ner said:


> So if there were only 7 cars on that level, why did you feel the need to take up 4 spots? Were you afraid that those 7 cars would participate in an orgy while you were shopping and magically make 50 spawn cars which would all park around your car and take its lunch money?


Because I'm an ******* by nature and would like to keep my car dent-free?



saron81 said:


> Did you even look at the picture of his car he posted?
> Would you take chances with a sweet daily driver like that, brah? :screwy:


It doesn't matter what I drive. It's the people who don't care about their own vehicles, or anyone else's for that matter, that bug the **** out of me. I'm sure you two feel the same way.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Br1zzy said:


> Because I'm an ******* by nature and would like to keep my car dent-free?
> 
> 
> 
> It doesn't matter what I drive. It's the people who don't care about their own vehicles, or anyone else's for that matter, that bug the **** out of me. I'm sure you two feel the same way.


I would go out of my way to park one of my beaters a hairs width from your drives door.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Br1zzy said:


> Because I'm an ******* by nature and would like to keep my car dent-free?
> 
> It doesn't matter what I drive. It's the people who don't care about their own vehicles, or anyone else's for that matter, that bug the **** out of me. I'm sure you two feel the same way.


I live in a big city and manage to keep my cars dent and door ding free. Guess what? I never have to park like an ******* to do it.

@#yourcarisntspecialgetoveryourself


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

GTIanz said:


> I live in a big city and manage to keep my cars dent and door ding free. Guess what? I never have to park like an ******* to do it.
> 
> @#yourcarisntspecialgetoveryourself


OK dudes, get over it.











Now, how awesome would gender specific parking be?


----------



## Pinja (Jul 15, 2013)

Preppy said:


> OK dudes, get over it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I predict lots of door dings, texting while driving, crashes, bitching, Instagram car selfies, and general inobservation to driving surroundings in that garage


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Preppy said:


> Now, how awesome would gender specific parking be?


They already have that. Ever seen a dude park in front of one of these?


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Pinja said:


> I predict lots of door dings, texting while driving, crashes, bitching, Instagram car selfies, and general inobservation to driving surroundings in that garage


Perfect, keep em away from me.


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I would go out of my way to park one of my beaters a hairs width from your drives door.





GTIanz said:


> I live in a big city and manage to keep my cars dent and door ding free. Guess what? I never have to park like an ******* to do it.
> 
> @#yourcarisntspecialgetoveryourself


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Br1zzy said:


>


Why such a douchey parker?:screwy:


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Br1zzy said:


> In my defense, it was at the local mall, two days before Christmas. I was kind enough to park on the top level where there were maybe, 7 cars total already parked there. Went to the farthest part of the lot, too.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The ironic part is that you parked right next to the ideal spot to park with minimal risk AND without taking multiple spots. Any space with a hatched island or a curb next to it allows you to crowd one side and make it safe from door dings while not being a douche. Parking over multiple spots just draws attention to you. It tells me that you're a douche and I should park my already dented beater 6" from your door. You would have been safer from damage while taking up less space if you had just parked about 6' from where you did.


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Why such a douchey parker?:screwy:


It's not an everyday occurrence, calm down.



Chmeeee said:


> The ironic part is that you parked right next to the ideal spot to park with minimal risk AND without taking multiple spots. Any space with a hatched island or a curb next to it allows you to crowd one side and make it safe from door dings while not being a douche. Parking over multiple spots just draws attention to you. It tells me that you're a douche and I should park my already dented beater 6" from your door. You would have been safer from damage while taking up less space if you had just parked about 6' from where you did.


I see what you're saying, and it does makes sense. However, me parking my vehicle like this does not give you good reason to park "6 inches" from me, (mainly because you will be inconvenienced by parking farther from the front door, and also if it were a person other than me you would probably have come out to 4 flat tires...). I've had situations in which my other vehicle(s) have been damaged from others not having a care of how they park/other's vehicles at this mall before, and as I stated previously I wish to keep my vehicle virtually dent free. I ran in, ran out, and left. No harm, no foul, and I'm sure if you had just bought a car 6 months prior to Christmas shopping season, you'd be a bit defensive as well.

I do apologize the picture that I posted of me "parking like a douche" had bunched a few panties; I'll remember next time that the skin isn't so thick around here...


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Br1zzy said:


> It's not an everyday occurrence, calm down.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well, that still leaves you as a douche and that picture deserves its spot in this thread.


----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

Thank you, honestly, from the bottom of my heart. I truly appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Br1zzy said:


> I see what you're saying, and it does makes sense. However, me parking my vehicle like this does not give you good reason to park "6 inches" from me, (mainly because you will be inconvenienced by parking farther from the front door, and also if it were a person other than me you would probably have come out to 4 flat tires...). I've had situations in which my other vehicle(s) have been damaged from others not having a care of how they park/other's vehicles at this mall before, and as I stated previously I wish to keep my vehicle virtually dent free. I ran in, ran out, and left. No harm, no foul, and I'm sure if you had just bought a car 6 months prior to Christmas shopping season, you'd be a bit defensive as well.
> 
> I do apologize the picture that I posted of me "parking like a douche" had bunched a few panties; I'll remember next time that the skin isn't so thick around here...


Honestly I don't really give a crap, my point is that your car would probably actually be safer if you just parked it in a single space up against the edge like I described. As you parked, you're drawing negative attention to yourself, and some people are douchebags. And I would only park that close to you if that was the approximate area I was going to park in anyways.


----------



## Petercar redo (Jun 10, 2012)

Why does it bother anybody how this car is parked all by itself? Who cares. 
How somebody parks in the middle of nowhere ruffles feathers here. LOL


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Br1zzy said:


> Thank you, honestly, from the bottom of my heart. I truly appreciate it!


If I saw Br1zzy parked like this, I'd spray his car with my Tommy gun. Take that, Mr. Poopy Parker!!!


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)




----------



## Br1zzy (Jun 29, 2003)

^^^That made me laugh, haha. Kudos :thumbup:



Petercar redo said:


> Why does it bother anybody how this car is parked all by itself? Who cares.
> How somebody parks in the middle of nowhere ruffles feathers here. LOL


Some in here weren't loved enough as children. I'd hate to hear what would happen if I were 5 minutes late on a parking meter .


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Br1zzy said:


> ^^^That made me laugh, haha. Kudos :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Some in here weren't loved enough as children. I'd hate to hear what would happen if I were 5 minutes late on a parking meter .


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

SO close....


----------



## MooseWhip (Dec 14, 2012)

At target

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> haha, yeah.
> 
> Although, I do know some perfectly healthy folks who couldn't back into a parking spot if their life depended on it. Funny how the "average" American driver can't do an "average" task such as backing into a spot.
> 
> Handicap placards always make me curious. My dad had a stroke and has never driven a car since; yet my _mom_ (who is perfectly healthy for her age) has a disabled placard that she uses when she takes my dad out. So I always wonder what sort of injury/affliction was serious enough to grant this person a handicapped placard, but not serious enough to completely stop them from driving--especially when they drive a "cool" car. As mentioned, the BRZ is a funky car for a disabled person (low chassis + bolstered seats), so perhaps it could be parking fraud?


You can get a placard for all kinds of things, such as not being able to walk very far (only having one lung), or a temporary placard while you are recovering from some sort of surgery. Both of those instances make it plausible to own a sports car and still have a placard.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Spotted this gem in Florida. Not even very far from the doors and the lot was filling up. I could see why a Hyundai is so rare and special :laugh:


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


lol this one I sat there for like 30 seconds saying, well, that silver sedan/euro-hatch isn't parked THAT bad... what gives?


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> You can get a placard for all kinds of things, such as not being able to walk very far (only having one lung), or a temporary placard while you are recovering from some sort of surgery. Both of those instances make it plausible to own a sports car and still have a placard.


Everyone is forgetting that the owner of the car doesn't have to be the handicapped person either. In some states (maybe all, I'm not sure) you may use the placard if you are transporting someone who would need it. So if my grandma has a placard, and I drive her to the grocery store in my car, we may park in the handicap spot and display the placard.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

vwbrvr6 said:


>


I do not see what is wrong with this picture, for all we know it is a hybrid. I know the cops are using them more and more in some areas.


----------



## cberwald (Sep 11, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I do not see what is wrong with this picture, for all we know it is a hybrid. I know the cops are using them more and more in some areas.


clearly not a hybrid tahoe. not enough hybrid badges.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

cberwald said:


> clearly not a hybrid tahoe. not enough hybrid badges.


The only hybrid badges on the police ones are in places not in the picture, like the front fenders and rear hatch.


----------



## OddJobb (Nov 6, 2004)

vwbrvr6 said:


>


Ah. Good 'ol BSO.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Was NOT hybrid, else I wouldn't have taken the picture.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Took this a couple of months ago and forgot about it.











I know the guy's technically outside the line, but isn't that a _little_ harsh?.... 











It's actually been there for months (Southdown Rd & Lakeshore), and is still there as far as I know. Someone abandoned her evidently....


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Teemu Selänne's SLS AMG.


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

A couple of these are at the busiest commuter train station in Chicagoland. For reference the lot is full by 7:00 every day and there is a 12 year wait list for monthly parking passes.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Had the dude parked it not over the curb, the back of the van(?) would have been hanging out into the lane. I see nothing wrong with this at all. He's taking up two spots, yes, but he is not blocking the flow in the parking lot which (IMO) would have been worse.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


To be completely honest, this one just looks like he was being courteous by pulling all the way through. If he'd stopped at the curb, there'd be 6 feet of van blocking the lane.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

hawkeye7 said:


> A couple of these are at the busiest commuter train station in Chicagoland. For reference the lot is full by 7:00 every day and there is a 12 year wait list for monthly parking passes.


And the Metra cops don't ticket? I know when I paid daily, they were pretty quick about handing out tickets if you didn't pump the meters.


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

NotFast said:


> And the Metra cops don't ticket? I know when I paid daily, they were pretty quick about handing out tickets if you didn't pump the meters.


The parking lots are patrolled by the city and they can write tickets. But they don't do it for over the line parkers. Just unpaid meter parkers. 

The infiniti that is double parked will have a ticket for sure but the others won't.


----------



## 330iZHP (Nov 14, 2006)

Preppy said:


> Get an iPhone you boobs
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


sadly I have an iPhone...but for the life of me I cannot say why I said, "it defies gravity" about the Corvette...

and I do not drink or get high...I guess just old age


----------



## geofftii2002 (Nov 6, 2001)

Local spoiled brat student-mobile. White SUV with jersey plates? Sorority girl most likely... but since its a Toyota its probably not one of the cool girl sororities. They all have X1's, X3's and Evoques. 


Fine parking job by geofftii2002, on Flickr


Fine parking job by geofftii2002, on Flickr

^The snow line is the curb. :facepalm:


To quote Woody Allen from _Annie Hall_: "That's alright, I can walk to the curb from here."


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

geofftii2002 said:


> White SUV with jersey plates?


Definitely PA plates.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

jzobie said:


> Definitely PA plates.


:thumbup: Definitely is. Geoff, what school is that by? I remember when I was in school and going to visit friends at East Stroudsburg - kids up there couldn't park for ****.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

geofftii2002 said:


> Fine parking job by geofftii2002, on Flickr


Amateur effort. See how the pros do it around here:



























They're just lucky that was Somerville FD. Boston uses their bumpers...


----------



## VAG-Approved (May 30, 2008)

Yikes 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

geofftii2002 said:


> Local spoiled brat student-mobile. White SUV with jersey plates? Sorority girl most likely... but since its a Toyota its probably not one of the cool girl sororities. They all have X1's, X3's and Evoques.


A 10 year old Highlander = spoiled brat? :sly: :screwy: :laugh:


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

Chmeeee said:


> It tells me that you're a douche and I should park my already dented beater 6" from your door. You would have been safer from damage while taking up less space if you had just parked about 6' from where you did.


"When Two *******s Meet"

by, you guys.

:facepalm:


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

This idiot is suppose to be up by the red truck.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Anyone posted themselves yet?  :beer:


----------



## Gutling (Feb 18, 2013)

Woman parks crocked, two other women beat her down for it. I know one person who will be a better parker rest of her life lol.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Gutling said:


> Woman parks crocked, two other women beat her down for it. I know one person who will be a better parker rest of her life lol.


Before I even watched this I said to myself....has to be Florida, LOL lake Mary is by Orlando


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Gutling said:


> Woman parks crocked, two other women beat her down for it. I know one person who will be a better parker rest of her life lol.


it sucks she got punched but maybe she will learn that there are other people in this world and she cant just park how ever the **** she wants because she is a special snowflake 

this thread reminds me i need to take pics of the ******* who live a few doors down from my condo they are hilarious they park sticking out of the space by 3 or 4 feet most times


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> it sucks she got punched but maybe she will learn that there are other people in this world and she cant just park how ever the **** she wants because she is a special snowflake


The story doesn't even try to show the actual parking job. I'd love to see just how bad it was.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cityjohn said:


> The story doesn't even try to show the actual parking job. I'd love to see just how bad it was.


I would also like to see how the "discussion" went down.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> I would also like to see how the "discussion" went down.


If the news report is true and the attackers took the plates off their car then they were looking for a fight and I doubt there was much discussion.

No matter how crappy the parking job it's no excuse to give anyone a beat down let alone in front of their kids. Even if the thought is entertaining for serious violations.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Every time it snows out my senile neighbour moves closer and closer to my spot because of the snow that piles up on the drivers side. 

He can't seem to figure out that he's moving into my spot. I can only move over so far or the other tenants that share the lot won't get in.

I'm playing passive agressive and parking right up to him because I've mentioned this more than several times. He doesn't seem to get it. 

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## Pickleheadguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Potato pic, but hopefully you can see just how close this van was from my car. Maybe 2 inches max. See the yellow line in the bottom left.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

aar0n. said:


> A 10 year old Highlander = spoiled brat? :sly: :screwy: :laugh:


Hey that's a Bjghlander Ht rid ma


Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## HENRYH (Sep 5, 2000)

Chmeeee said:


>


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Is this the one you were looking for?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:
i just wish the guy in a truck parked with in 1 " of MB :laugh:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

romanl said:


> :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::beer::beer::beer:
> i just wish the guy in a truck parked with in 1 " of MB :laugh:


Yup, I was always told that two wrongs don't make a right, but that looks right to me... :thumbup::laugh:


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

License place is six 2s. Must be because he (or she) likes to take up 2 parking spaces... A lot!

Damn lot is always full too.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Plenty of parking in the lot, but this Motorcycle owner parked in a spot reserved for mothers with small children at a Stop & Shop in Boston. 










Tapatalk 4 // GT-I9100 // RootBox 4.2 // Dorimanx 9.43


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

robbyb413 said:


> Plenty of parking in the lot, but this Motorcycle owner parked in a spot reserved for mothers with small children at a Stop & Shop in Boston.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Shoud have rolled it all the way back to the rear of the lot :laugh:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

The spot next to it, which was a normal spot, was open. I DID think about moving it over, but only for a moment. I'm not the lot police. :lol: Went Greenpeace instead: "Observe and document", etc...

Tapatalk 4 // GT-I9100 // RootBox 4.2 // Dorimanx 9.43


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


I would love the opportunity to do this with my truck.


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

From my window:









Gramps even looked over to admire a job well done.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

When you absolutely positively need to parallel park in that spot no matter what: Russia.







Russia.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

This is a totally normal parking job in San Francisco...I just thought this scene looked funny, like they were kissing at a wedding reception. Mwah!


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

There's a slight parking issue for today's Seahawks parade.. They're estimating 750k fans currently and up to 1,000,000 fans by the end. 

Yes, those guys are parking under an overpass. 

Truck = DIA
Car = Wishful thinking


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

I get that there is snow and you're still in between the lines, but really?


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

ThatGTI said:


> I get that there is snow and you're still in between the lines, but really?


Between my dealership and the Walgreens next door, I see this style of parking almost every day.

It actually kind of impresses me that people can manage to park at the heaviest possible angle while yet still be 100% within the white lines :what:


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

Snow means people can't park.


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

Bosley said:


> Every time it snows out my senile neighbour moves closer and closer to my spot because of the snow that piles up on the drivers side.
> 
> He can't seem to figure out that he's moving into my spot. I can only move over so far or the other tenants that share the lot won't get in.
> 
> ...


Devil's Advocate: Maybe he has slipped and hurt himself getting into/out of his car before and uses the dry spot to help with poor footing. I know that I have thought this way after having 2 knee surgeries.


----------



## nbvwfan (Aug 15, 2007)

jzobie said:


> Devil's Advocate: Maybe he has slipped and hurt himself getting into/out of his car before and uses the dry spot to help with poor footing. I know that I have thought this way after having 2 knee surgeries.


Maybe then, they should back into the spot riding far towards the snow bank. In which case, there is plenty of room and a car to brace ones-self if they were to slip.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

jzobie said:


> Devil's Advocate: Maybe he has slipped and hurt himself getting into/out of his car before and uses the dry spot to help with poor footing. I know that I have thought this way after having 2 knee surgeries.


And that's exactly what he's doing. He has slipped in the past (not broken anything fortunately) and he's looking for a better footing. He's in no shape physically to be out in any bad weather. 


I'd rather have him ask me to shovel some snow for him then have him creeping ever closer to my car. He doesn't seem to get that I can only move so far over. But he's too stubborn to ask for help. 

He's really a lost cause. I was just venting because he drives me friggin' crazy!!


Here's a couple of examples of how my weird 82 year old neighbour thinks: 

He's originally from Montreal and still goes there to go to the dentist, doctor, and even his tailor cause he's said to me he doesn't trust anyone in Ontario. He gets Meals on Wheels every week, but drives to ge tit instead of getting delivery.

Over the holidays he was frying potato pancakes. Well burning them actually. So he set's off his smoke detector (because he hasn't turned on his exhaust fan), and then he opens his apartment door into the common hall of the house trying to get the smoke out not realizing that he'll set off the main alarm that way.

Finally, when another tenant was moving in downstairs they were having trouble with the couch. He comes out to offer help,which is nice, but he can't physically do it either way because he's only 100 pounds soaking wet and has trouble lifting anything over 10 pounds. But the kicker is he comes out in his under shirt not wearing any pants!! only his tightie whities. Oh my eyes!!! 




nbvwfan said:


> Maybe then, they should back into the spot riding far towards the snow bank. In which case, there is plenty of room and a car to brace ones-self if they were to slip.



I thought of telling him this. He isn't going to think of it himself, and honestly I don't his spatial awareness is good enough for him to do it anymore anyways. With my luck he'd still fall but right into my GLI. That's why his bumper is already a different colour. Someone hit him or they hit each other (at least once in the last year).

He rubbed against a car from the upstairs apartment that was double parked (behind his car) along the edge of the lot because it was full. He scratched the door a bit and said to them that they shouldn't have been parking there as it wasn't really a spot in the first place.


I've just started to keep an eye on the snow for him as he's slowing down in alot of ways... 

It's just God teaching me to have patience. (Which is really unfair 'cause I'm already bald).


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Saw this POS yesterday in a packed mall.


----------



## rbtz (Mar 19, 2013)

Bosley said:


> And that's exactly what he's doing. He has slipped in the past (not broken anything fortunately) and he's looking for a better footing. He's in no shape physically to be out in any bad weather.
> 
> 
> *I'd rather have him ask me to shovel some snow for him then have him creeping ever closer to my car. He doesn't seem to get that I can only move so far over. But he's too stubborn to ask for help. *



Personally I'd just shovel without him asking to give him more room and throw some salt down. It'd cost what like $10 max? Take like 10 minutes maybe? Worth it to me to help an older neighbor out while protecting my car from door dings/making it easier to get in my own car.


and to keep on topic 








:thumbup:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Tha parking job needs a two cars + one Smart response.


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

There is no parking in the ally at anytime so this guy just decided to park in my yard. Another neighbor called a tow truck and the idiot came running out to save his car just in time.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

hawkeye7 said:


> There is no parking in the ally at anytime so this guy just decided to park in my yard. Another neighbor called a tow truck and the idiot came running out to save his car just in time.


Curious, what happens when a bunch of friends come over, where do they all park?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Pinstripe said:


> Curious, what happens when a bunch of friends come over, where do they all park?


I'd assume in his yard... with proper permission to be there.... :sly:


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Pinstripe said:


> Curious, what happens when a bunch of friends come over, where do they all park?


They can park in driveway or in the street in front of the home. The shared alley/drive is too narrow for parking.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

hawkeye7 said:


>


I this the mall by Downers Grove?


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Old Windy said:


> I this the mall by Downers Grove?


Yes, Yorktown. Bad parking capital of DuPage county


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

EVERY fvcking day I come back to work from lunch and some fvcking morons are parked like this. So annoying when I cant even fit my little Gti in there, well I could but they would have a fit because they wouldn't be able to open their doors. Bet you cant guess what gender drives them all..........


----------



## Panzr (Jan 2, 2014)

Prius having trouble.


Not parking, but still; 2 Priuses almost hitting each other in a parking garage. Funny thing is I knew they wouldn't see each other, so got the camera ready.


From my Valet days. Some new guy parked a full size truck in a tight spot and then filled in all the surrounding spaces. I had to get out and check a few times.


We got bored a lot with rental cars, so started some segregated housing sometimes.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Yesterday afternoon around 1ish @ the Ford Assembly Plant in Oakville.

A new Focus, not even an ST, with a questionable racing stripe facepalm feels the need to park their 'baby' in 2 spots even though they're 30 ft from the nearest vehicle.


----------



## pontiac (Aug 3, 2009)

^ Not even an ST.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

hawkeye7 said:


> They can park in driveway or in the street in front of the home. The shared alley/drive is too narrow for parking.


Oh, I see.


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

This was my wife last Saturday. She was driving because I was drinking, but given her parking job perhaps we'd have been better off with me behind the wheel.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

Parked in suburban Queens. Was there for hours.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Seen at my local grocery store last night. Possibly the worst one I've personally witnessed. At least they had a handicapped tag.

Nailed it.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

evosky said:


> Seen at my local grocery store last night. Possibly the worst one I've personally witnessed. At least they had a handicapped tag.
> 
> Nailed it.


That one sort of makes sense. The person is probably obese and needs the space to throw open their door. I'm glad when they do that and don't have to mess up our cars.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Wooden stake is the curb. Not. Even. Close.



















Tapatalk 4 // GT-I9100 // RootBox 4.2 // Dorimanx 9.43


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

robbyb413 said:


> Wooden stake is the curb. Not. Even. Close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, guilty here. Since the local city plows don't bother with the caked down mounds of ice if I need to street park I will do so well away from the curb. I'll just be sure to fold the side view mirror in for protection.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

The street is impassable for a fire truck. Police will have a tow truck moving it shortly. 

If you park like that you deserve the ticket and tow, too.

Tapatalk 4 // GT-I9100 // RootBox 4.2 // Dorimanx 9.43


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Spotted taking up 3 spots (3!!) just before 8AM at the Home Depot @ St. Clair & Keele...









... Thought he was going to slam into my GLI he was coming in so fast...










...and then he was looking at me from the store like I was the idiot for taking the pics.


----------



## s14_sr20_silvia (Feb 26, 2011)

I forgot I had these 2 gems on my phone:





















I can't remember if I already posted this, but it's bad enough to post twice if I did.


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

I need to improve my stealth photography before I can contribute to this thread, but I have the triple whammy. I go to school in long island to a school that's largely Asian. All the stereotypes are true.

College students. Check
Long Island. Double Check
Asians. Triple check.

I see people not even close to being in the lines pretty much all the time, but they love to pull in at the most extreme angle possible so that they are crooked as hell but manage to still be in the lines. Ill be walking through the main parking lot and every fourth car is like that, its kind of funny until you think about all the door dings it causes.


----------



## burple (Dec 7, 2012)

Day before the big snow storm hit MD I went to the grocery store to pick up toilet paper and some other odds and ends. The entire parking lot was full to max capacity but there happened to be 2 spots available next to each other. Car driving in front of me (literally 20 feet in front of me) pulled in the middle of both spots. I honked my horn, driver ignored me- so to avoid an altercation I ended up waiting 10 minutes for someone to leave and took their spot. As I left the grocery story the car was still there parked in the middle of the 2 spots, so I pulled out my daily carry knife and drug it from the rear bumper to the front bumper.

I can count on two fingers how many cars I've purposefully damaged in my life- but I lost it with this guy. Knifed the paint down to the bare metal and had a smile the entire time. FYI: was a BMW 5 series, previous generation.

Parking in 2 spaces in a huge lot is one thing. Parking in 2 spaces in a huge lot the day before a major snow storm when it's the only 2 spots available and there's someone behind you with their blinker on is another.

:thumbup:


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

tg442 said:


> I need to improve my stealth photography before I can contribute to this thread, but I have the triple whammy. I go to school in long island to a school that's largely Asian. All the stereotypes are true.
> 
> College students. Check
> Long Island. Double Check
> ...


Stony Brook?


----------



## UsernameValid (Aug 2, 2013)

burple said:


> Day before the big snow storm hit MD I went to the grocery store to pick up toilet paper and some other odds and ends. The entire parking lot was full to max capacity but there happened to be 2 spots available next to each other. Car driving in front of me (literally 20 feet in front of me) pulled in the middle of both spots. I honked my horn, driver ignored me- so to avoid an altercation I ended up waiting 10 minutes for someone to leave and took their spot. As I left the grocery story the car was still there parked in the middle of the 2 spots, so I pulled out my daily carry knife and drug it from the rear bumper to the front bumper.
> 
> I can count on two fingers how many cars I've purposefully damaged in my life- but I lost it with this guy. Knifed the paint down to the bare metal and had a smile the entire time. FYI: was a BMW 5 series, previous generation.
> 
> ...


You're an *******.


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

I've got one from yesterday!

Yesterday I came out for break from work and this was parked in the middle of the road in a pretty busy shopping center. Got back from break an hour later and it was still there.


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

Spiller337 said:


> Stony Brook?


Yep. I read the thread on your jazz blue a while ago I didn't even realize you were so close.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

burple said:


> Day before the big snow storm hit MD I went to the grocery store to pick up toilet paper and some other odds and ends. The entire parking lot was full to max capacity but there happened to be 2 spots available next to each other. Car driving in front of me (literally 20 feet in front of me) pulled in the middle of both spots. I honked my horn, driver ignored me- so to avoid an altercation I ended up waiting 10 minutes for someone to leave and took their spot. As I left the grocery story the car was still there parked in the middle of the 2 spots, so I pulled out my daily carry knife and drug it from the rear bumper to the front bumper.
> 
> I can count on two fingers how many cars I've purposefully damaged in my life- but I lost it with this guy. Knifed the paint down to the bare metal and had a smile the entire time. FYI: was a BMW 5 series, previous generation.
> 
> ...


avoid confrontation only to be a little puss about it and damage the car some tough guy you are:banghead:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Parked 4 to 5 feet out from curb. Blocking one way street. Who the hell gets out of their car looks at that and goes, "Yup, that's good."


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Hawk said:


> Parked 4 to 5 feet out from curb. Blocking one way street. Who the hell gets out of their car looks at that and goes, "Yup, that's good."


Business car? What's the phone number on it? Ya know, in case a few dozen people from TCL want to... call them...?


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## C5 A6 (Apr 26, 2012)

im no hero x said:


> I've got one from yesterday!
> 
> Yesterday I came out for break from work and this was parked in the middle of the road in a pretty busy shopping center. Got back from break an hour later and it was still there.


This one doesn't even make a bit of sense.

Is the parking lot on a slant? Maybe they left it in neutral and it rolled forward until it was stopped by the snow/ice?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

I was entertained as much by the British commentary on this one as by the photo. 

_Fat chav family in white car pulls in car park like that blue car waiting to park next to it but chavs get out and. Start giving him a gob full apparently thers not enough room and hes a knob head took a pic because i thought it was going to kick off. Fat chav family see and also star slagging me i fking hate doncaster. Im quite sure if i wasnt there the gobby woman would have damaged his car until bf pointed me out she also thought i was a fking dick. He eventually moved it while swearing at me then complained to trolley guy about the other guys parking _


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

cityjohn said:


> _Fat chav family in white car pulls in car park like that blue car waiting to park next to it but chavs get out and. Start giving him a gob full apparently thers not enough room and hes a knob head took a pic because i thought it was going to kick off. Fat chav family see and also star slagging me i fking hate doncaster. Im quite sure if i wasnt there the gobby woman would have damaged his car until bf pointed me out she also thought i was a fking dick. He eventually moved it while swearing at me then complained to trolley guy about the other guys parking _


What


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

izzo said:


> What


God, that was a horrible read. Straight outta craigslist. 

The UK dialect made it almost impossible.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

tg442 said:


> *I need to improve my stealth photography* before I can contribute to this thread


No you don't. In fact, that would be counter-productive.

Half the point of taking pictures of poor parking is the hope that the parker will see what you're doing; these people need to be named and shamed (or even better, confronted). I'm still waiting for the day when someone says, "hey, what are you taking pictures of?" and then I colorfully describe how embarrassingly horrible of a driver this person must be :laugh:


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

Its not the parker I have to hide from. Its all the people walking through the lot with me. They ALL park like this, its normal for them I will look weird for thinking its not normal.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

izzo said:


> What





McBanagon said:


> God, that was a horrible read. Straight outta craigslist.
> 
> The UK dialect made it almost impossible.


Wow. Why can't everybody the UK learn to speak English properly? WTH.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Worst parking job in Canada spotted at Tim Hortons in Alberta 












"We're not really sure how this Tim Hortons parking job went so terribly wrong, as Wood Buffalo RCMP were called to the unusual crash scene in Fort McMurray, AB this week. While we've all seen some poor parking before, it take real skill (or lack thereof) to crash land your pickup truck on top of another car monster truck style!

Luckily, no one was injured in during crash, although police investigators are still trying to determine how the Chevy truck ended on top of the Honda Accord coupe. Could this be the worst parking job in Canada? Click here for a closer look at the Tim Hortons crash photos and visit our strangest car crash gallery."


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Saw this gem at Canadian tire today. This tool parked blocking two of the closest spaces to the door. He was in the middle of a end spot at the curb.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Passat thinks it's a Jeep


----------



## Silly_Rabbit (Feb 6, 2014)

So the other day i go to the store ==DB in brodozer (hardly) doesnt pull into stall far enough- I pull in behind and park 5" off his bumper (trailer hitch actually) - dude gets all over me like I'm the bad guy "parking too close to him" Hey you guessed it- (I'm 6'3" 225 pounds, come get some -bro-) He's GOING OFF, I'm all calm and relaxed "learn how to park, F**k off !" 

When it snows up here in Wisconsin, nobody parks proper==(myself included on occasion )== when you cant see the lines in the lot "winter parking rules apply"

I tell my sweetie "PBS honey" peoples be stupid


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

evosky said:


> Passat thinks it's a Jeep


Clean white Passat? My first thought...






:laugh:


----------



## 08GraniteGreenPassat (May 16, 2009)

That passat was Just testing out EDL...bug off!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

This. I had to take a pic because we were going to park there thinking hey the space is empty, only to roll up and see this jerk parked way way far forward. So far forward they were in the other spot.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

evosky said:


> Passat


He's in the lines...


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

I take pictures of this as well. I have a pretty poor attitude toward people that can't figure out how to park appropriately. You might even say I'm passive aggressive.


In all these pictures, the other car was already parked. My favorite is when I can park this close to the driver door. I never said I wasn't an a$$hole. My only rule is that when the idiot driver leaves, it has to look like I was parked properly.


----------



## racaro_kid (Nov 13, 2002)

Diamond Dave said:


> I take pictures of this as well. I have a pretty poor attitude toward people that can't figure out how to park appropriately. You might even say I'm passive aggressive.
> 
> 
> In all these pictures, the other car was already parked. My favorite is when I can park this close to the driver door. I never said I wasn't an a$$hole. My only rule is that when the idiot driver leaves, it has to look like I was parked properly.


I certainly appreciate your passive aggressiveness here, but if the people you're sidling up against already can't handle the simple act of parking I imagine you're setting yourself up to have your car wrecked as they try to leave the parking space!


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

More parking fail from my job.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

racaro_kid said:


> I certainly appreciate your passive aggressiveness here, but if the people you're sidling up against already can't handle the simple act of parking I imagine you're setting yourself up to have your car wrecked as they try to leave the parking space!


+1 Plus some of those "terrible parking jobs" are hardly SO bad that they necessitated parking right up against them like that. Especially the Volvo.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> +1 Plus some of those "terrible parking jobs" are hardly SO bad that they necessitated parking right up against them like that. Especially the Volvo.


I'm sure this has been posted in TCL before - maybe even this thread.. 

This is what happens when they come back.


----------



## Diamond Dave (Mar 24, 2001)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> +1 Plus some of those "terrible parking jobs" are hardly SO bad that they necessitated parking right up against them like that. Especially the Volvo.


Meh, a spot's a spot. Luckily, if I need to submit a claim to my agent, I'll have this nice little photo. My car is perfectly in my parking spot.


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Inconsiderate parkers (and people) need to be publically shamed. I love this thread!


----------



## ZPayne (Jan 8, 2014)

Didn't stop and take pics but I saw a Toyota SUV parked in a spot that was half being used to store the excess snow from the plowing. It was like one of those Jeeps propped up in front of a dealership "posing" up on a literally like 50* incline. It was odd because there were plenty of spots available that didn't have giant mounds of snow. It was one of the most bizarre parking job's i've ever seen


----------



## jzobie (Jun 8, 2008)

ZPayne said:


> Didn't stop and take pics but I saw a Toyota SUV parked in a spot that was half being used to store the excess snow from the plowing. It was like one of those Jeeps propped up in front of a dealership "posing" up on a literally like 50* incline. It was odd because there were plenty of spots available that didn't have giant mounds of snow. It was one of the most bizarre parking job's i've ever seen


People do this on purpose to show how great their urban rock crawlers are.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

I'd assume this kind of person pays the same amount of attention to the striping on the roads...


----------



## pablomcdubbin (Dec 20, 2013)

me and my brother fit our cars where usually you would only fit 1 lol


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

OK Loungers.. you're at a cars and coffee and you find this. The driver is near, and you will probably run into him before too long. 

What do you do?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Poop in a sock then smear it all over the handles.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Poop in a sock then smear it all over the handles.


Or smother the handles in Vaseline? Still a wimpy move, but doesn't damage the car.


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Poop in a sock then smear it all over the handles.


It's not the handles' fault. Hit the owner with it.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

*_awesome spray paint prank_*


I love the girl, "See look at the note this ******* left" - "well did you double park?" - "well........ I.......... :facepalm:" :laugh:


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

I live in the center of a small town, above a dental practice that sometimes gets busy. Even so, sharing the parking lot with them is almost never a problem. There are some exceptions, though—this lady for example:










The black Volvo is me. I had the dental assistant drag her ass out of the dentist’s chair, because I had to leave…but really, who parks their car like this, looks back, and thinks, “job well done!” :what:?! Her excuse: “oh, I didn’t think my appointment would run this long.” :banghead:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

not horrendous but still bad

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13041942833/" title="Untitled by freedo70, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.staticflickr.com/3520/13041942833_d62d4c6867_z.jpg" width="480" height="640" alt="Untitled"></a>


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Spotted this today...not sure if asinine or awesome.


----------



## 1finn (Sep 6, 2008)

2112 said:


> Spotted this today...not sure if asinine or awesome.


Jeep+snow bank=awesome DIR


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2112 said:


> Spotted this today...not sure if asinine or awesome.


If that leaves a spot open for the rest of us, it's DIR and considerate as ****.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

To give you an idea, there were maybe 6 cars in that portion of a parking lot, belonging to a restaurant. I think it was more of a "because I can" parking job lol.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

Sometimes I wish I had a beater that I didn't care about just so I could park an inch away from these pricks. 

My contribution: 

FLYGURL here is so important that 2 spots in an empty lot isnt good enough. No, she had to take 4 spots :banghead:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

parking on bike lane


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

2112 said:


> Spotted this today...not sure if asinine or awesome.


If he's actually within the spot and just up on the snowbank anyway, it's DIR plus a bonus for leaving the cleared spots for smaller cars. If he had to go outside a spot or take up multiples to do that, then it's bucket o' rock salt time.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> Sometimes I wish I had a beater that I didn't care about just so I could park an inch away from these pricks.
> 
> My contribution:
> 
> FLYGURL here is so important that 2 spots in an empty lot isnt good enough. No, she had to take 4 spots :banghead:


I'd probably park in the spot to the left (passenger fender) of the NSX. No issue for me getting in and out of my car, but still makes a point. I love NSXs, but that's still not okay.

The Jeep above is definitely a case of "because I can." I would too. I did a lot of "because I can" things in my old Outbacks too, though obviously not to the same degree; driving where the actual lane is in winter instead of the path that everyone's cleared by driving over, that sort of thing.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Mike! said:


> ...driving where the actual lane is in winter instead of the path that everyone's cleared by driving over, that sort of thing.


I always do that, regardless of what I'm driving. I hate when people just invent lanes when the road is snow-covered. There are usually more than enough visual cues for you to figure out where the lanes are anyway. Even when they wear through and "find" the lines, they still drive wherever the hell they feel like. I don't know how, but 80% of people lose all their spatial-reasoning ability when it snows.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Maybe they own both of those spaces?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

2112 said:


> Spotted this today...not sure if asinine or awesome.


I have seen a lot of this all winter. Just another cool guy showing off. If you look at the pic there are clean parking spots. I personally think its retarded.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> Sometimes I wish I had a beater that I didn't care about just so I could park an inch away from these pricks.
> 
> My contribution:
> 
> FLYGURL here is so important that 2 spots in an empty lot isnt good enough. No, she had to take 4 spots :banghead:


This appears to be in the rear of the parking lot. but 4 spaces is a bit extreme.


----------



## porchoh (Dec 17, 2004)

Does this fit in this thread? 

Only parking lot left after shower up to work an hour early to find parking. Many cars were taking 1.5+ car lengths and my poor bunny had to get shoehorned in here while I watched from the building behind me (I was erecting it at the time and had a clear view of the car all day.)


I was able to get in and out without contacting any vehicles... I love my rabbit.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

No pic, but went to my car in the work parking garage last night to go home, found a Wrangler TJ that just HAD to park in the tight corner space right next to me so that his driver's door was less than a foot from my driver's door. And parked at an angle. Mind you, I was parked in a far corner of the relatively empty garage level. So I left a note one his windshield saying "You serious bro?". 

/csb


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

Saw this in my school parking lot.... "Look at me! I'm the fire marshal!" :facepalm:

I should also note that the truck was still parked there 2 hours later when I left class.. And the sign is 15 min parking..


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Justice.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Local landscaping company. I won't be using them for anything if they don't even know how to park their trucks.

http://www.debaiselandscapingandtreeremoval.com


----------



## AeroWagon (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Goheels555 (Feb 10, 2010)

mikegilbert said:


> Spotted this douchebag at dinner the other night. :facepalm:


Not my car, but I almost always double park outside my place of work. I work at a bar and have been hit in the parking lot while working THREE times by what I assume are drunk customers on their way home (or to another bar). Anybody want to guess how many of those three people have left their insurance information. Of course none of them did, then I get stuck with $1500 worth of deductibles and a ridiculous insurance rate (cause for some reason they count as "at fault" accidents). 

My point being, if people would be half-way decent and leave their insurance information when they ding, dent, do $2000 worth of damage by sideswiping their entire vehicle, etc. People prolly wouldn't be as inclined to double park.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Seitan said:


>


Posted on the last page


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Posted on the last page


bah...for some reason videos only show up half the time in my browser. My apologies.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Seitan said:


> bah...for some reason videos only show up half the time in my browser. My apologies.


Not good enough. Pepper your angus for the lynching


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

AeroWagon said:


>


is that in a plaza near military rd NF ?


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

deagle said:


> is that in a plaza near military rd NF ?


Nooo that is the one off of Who Cares St. and Dack Rd. 


opcorn:


----------



## Ben_S (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

deagle said:


> is that in a plaza near military rd NF ?


Looks similar to one there, but there seems to be a similar style/layout for some of these plazas across NY. One in Watertown looks almost identical, replete with bad NY parkers.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

At the grocery store :laugh:


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> At the grocery store :laugh:


 The van is fully inside the spot. Am I missing something here?


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> Saw this in my school parking lot.... "Look at me! I'm the fire marshal!" :facepalm:


That's a CC 2500HD, so probably a 20-foot long truck, IIRC. In really tight lots I've had to pull mine cockeyed into a wide spot and hang a little over into the planting strip just to avoid hanging out 4 feet into the traffic lane. Not saying that's why he did it, but it's at least a possible explanation.

Also, the logo on the doors appears to be doing this:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> The van is fully inside the spot. Am I missing something here?


You're absolutely right. Excellent parking here :what:





redshift said:


> That's a CC 2500HD, so probably a 20-foot long truck, IIRC. In really tight lots I've had to pull mine cockeyed into a wide spot and hang a little over into the planting strip just to avoid hanging out 4 feet into the traffic lane. Not saying that's why he did it, but it's at least a possible explanation.
> 
> Also, the logo on the doors appears to be doing this:


I drive these trucks all the time. We always reverse park, makes things much easier


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> You're absolutely right. Excellent parking here :what:


Really? Just because it is crooked in the spot it deserves to be in this thread? Wow.

They make handicap spots big for a reason, you know.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> Really? Just because it is crooked in the spot it deserves to be in this thread? Wow.
> 
> They make handicap spots big for a reason, you know.


Yes and yes.

Heaven forbid I post a poorly parked car in the bad parking thread

Yes wide for a wheelchair or crutches, makes no difference here anyways. Get your panties out of a bunch


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> At the grocery store :laugh:


most handicap people get a pass from me


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Yes and yes.
> 
> *Heaven forbid I post a poorly parked car in the bad parking thread*
> 
> Yes wide for a wheelchair or crutches, makes no difference here anyways. Get your panties out of a bunch


But it's not poorly parked. That's the point.

And my "panties" are far from "in a bunch", thanks.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

That van is actually mostly in the area between the parking spots that are there so handicapped people can get out of their vehicles.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> But it's not poorly parked. That's the point.
> 
> And my "panties" are far from "in a bunch", thanks.


Parking straight is parked well. That van is clearly on a pretty sharp angle. Not well at all. Handicapped vehicle or not. It's not a free pass. There is no advantage to that particular van to park on that angle to get passengers out or in, especially on the drivers side.

I'll don't want argue about this. We can agree to disagree.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Parking straight is parked well. That van is clearly on a pretty sharp angle. Not well at all. Handicapped vehicle or not. It's not a free pass. There is no advantage to that particular van to park on that angle to get passengers out or in, especially on the drivers side.
> 
> I'll not argue about this. We can agree to disagree.


Actually, if it is a roll-off van (which all indications say it most likely is) then there is very good reason for it to be parked at that angle. By parking it at that angle, the person doesn't roll right into the path of traffic diving in front of the store. It's not getting "a free pass" it is parking smartly so he/she doesn't block traffic while entering or exiting the van on his/her wheelchair. 

It's OK to admit when you're wrong, you know.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

VikingVR6GTI said:


> Actually, if it is a roll-off van (which all indications say it most likely is) then there is very good reason for it to be parked at that angle. By parking it at that angle, the person doesn't roll right into the path of traffic diving in front of the store. It's not getting "a free pass" it is parking smartly so he/she doesn't block traffic while entering or exiting the van on his/her wheelchair.
> 
> It's OK to admit when you're wrong, you know.


And you should admit it. The spots are wider to accommodate a roll off. Theirs no need to park like that. 

Seeing as my 6 year old niece has cerebral palsy and in a wheelchair travels regularly in a van. I personally help getting her on and off the ramp or lift and the driver almost always parked straight


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Ah so you have personal experience about how much of a pain it is in limited space too! So then you clearly understand that every inch counts. So you know that parking at an angle like this is perfectly acceptable and not even close to "horrible parking" which is what this thread is about. Good! Glad we came to an agreement.


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

JUSTICE.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

bastion72 said:


> Justice.





lyonsroar said:


> JUSTICE.


Justice?


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Chmeeee said:


> Justice?


Boo.

ROZAP. 

Oh well, I tried.

Accept my condolences.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

If they can walk without use of an aide, they are not handicap to me except really old seniors.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

someguy123 said:


> If they can walk without use of an aide, they are not handicap to me except really old seniors.


It's a good thing you don't make the rules then.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

someguy123 said:


> If they can walk without use of an aide, they are not handicap to me except really old seniors.


And what exactly does that have to do with the pictured wheelchair van? I don't imagine that the driver of one of those is walking anywhere.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

This thread is offensive. Has anyone here ever considered that some people are too fat to park properly? Have some compassion.

http://www.dispatch.com/content/sto...04/25/irate-note-on-parking-crossed-line.html












> *Random Thoughts | Vicki Elliston: Irate note on parking crossed line*
> 
> Irate note on parking crossed line -
> 
> ...


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Fat guy lost credibility at "Chevy ranger" :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## WinterWagon (Nov 7, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


"LOL 045"

I've been looking to get a Smart just for this purpose..


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

someguy123 said:


> If they can walk without use of an aide, they are not handicap to me except really old seniors.


to be fair, i used to think the same. i still do, but one of my parents friends who is relatively young, 40ish, found our she has MS. at the beginning, it was fine, but she had the handicap tag. she couldnt walk far, it would hurt too much. now, its much worse.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


This is the exact reason why the Smart ForTwo is the length that it is. In some places it's entirely legal to park that way. 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Smart_Fortwo#Parking


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

someguy123 said:


> If they can walk without use of an aide, they are not handicap to me except really old seniors.


I have only 15% lung capacity and am trying to get on the tranplant list. I can walk, but not far. Guess I don't qualify as handicapped according to you. Thanks.


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

The striped lines next to the handicapped parking spaces are not your personal parking spot.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

someguy123 said:


> If they can walk without use of an aide, they are not handicap to me except really old seniors.


Jac[email protected] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

I understand not wanting to park close to that cart, but really? I was putting groceries in my car watching the guy do this, and when his reverse lights turned off with the car in that position, I thought to myself - please park it right there so I can take a pic and post to the parking thread. :laugh:


----------



## mbp487 (May 14, 2012)

He's just trying to be courteous by leaving a spot for another beetle to park behind him! Leave the poor guy alone :laugh: 

Sent from my RM-877_nam_att_205 using Tapatalk


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

this individual clearly knows how to park, car is straight between the lines......:laugh::laugh:

hmmm.. should i park in empty spot? ....nahh
.hhmm.. should i park in handicap spot??? .... no that would be wrong
o i know..... why don't i park right in the middle in the NO Parking zone and block the ramp for wheelchair to get up that step and into 7/11


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Park like a BOSS!


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

This was a good one from last night at our favorite Indian restaurant.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Sent From The Right Lane


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Mustang owner does not live in either house the driveway is attached to. Neighbors don't know who owns it and the police have since ticketed the car. Will be towed tomorrow if it isn't moved :facepalm:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Mustang owner does not live in either house the driveway is attached to. Neighbors don't know who owns it and the police have since ticketed the car. Will be towed tomorrow if it isn't moved :facepalm:
> 
> http://i.imgur.com/PjidpFpl.jpg[/img[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## TBW (Feb 11, 2012)

This thread made me remember that I captured this wonder of a double feature last spring.










(sorry for the crappy picture)


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> It's blocking the driveway and won't be towed till tomorrow?:sly:
> Around here it would have been towed by now.


Welcome to Sunday in Philadelphia.  Neighbors were lucky a cop actually showed up and wrote a ticket IMO


----------



## w0by (Dec 12, 2013)

*hmm*

Great parking except for those trees, I hate parking under trees in the spring/summer due to those tiny drops of sap they spray everywhere.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> It's blocking the driveway and won't be towed till tomorrow?:sly:
> Around here it would have been towed by now.


I would have moved it an hour ago.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

from my facebook.... like a glove!


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> from my facebook.... like a glove!


How does this even happen? Too many :beer: ?


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

evosky said:


> How does this even happen? Too many :beer: ?


That's the only logical explaination that I can come up with on this one. :screwy::beer::banghead:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Smigelski said:


>


That made me laugh out loud, though I feel bad for the individual who likely had to go back for their walker.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Hey, maybe he just wanted to leave me lots of room to open my door. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


> from my facebook.... like a glove!


Fair City Mall, Fairfax.

Thought that looked familiar.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

redshift said:


> http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff243/coligher/public_web/temporary-4.jpg[/IMG
> 
> Hey, maybe he just wanted to leave me lots of room to open my door. :laugh:[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Am i missing something? How do they get the step into the truck after they're seated?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

khuygie88 said:


> Am i missing something? How do they get the step into the truck after they're seated?


they get out, pick it up and then hop back in. DUH! :laugh:


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> More likely, at least from what I see around here, something like this.


I know the guy and he's about 4'9" so that's hilarious. 

IRL though, he just doesn't give a f*ck about anything and parks like that all the time. I've just been too lazy to grab a pic until last Friday. He's one of those "way too proud to be a slightly-lower-than-middle manager at a company that nobody would notice if it ceased to exist tomorrow" types.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> More likely, at least from what I see around here, something like this.


Question: How does she get the stool in the truck to take with her?


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

McBanagon said:


> Question: How does she get the stool in the truck to take with her?



With one of these.... 









 :what:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Today around 2ish @ the Queensway Home Depot (across from Sherway Gardens)





















I know nobody uses the hybrid vehicle parking, but c'mon.... :facepalm:






























... If ignorance was painful this guy would be in a world of hurt.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

While that guy is probably a douche, those hybrid and family parking stalls are ridiculous.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

ThreadBomber said:


> While that guy is probably a douche, those hybrid and family parking stalls are ridiculous.


Only in Canada.


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

^^Bro, hes just flexing, leave him alone.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

ThreadBomber said:


> While that guy is probably a douche, those hybrid and family parking stalls are ridiculous.


Yeah, he should've made more of an effort and plugged in an extension cord from under his hood or something....


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Bosley said:


> Today around 2ish @ the Queensway Home Depot (across from Sherway Gardens)
> http://101.imagebam.com/download/U81HSiZ8HnvMf1jzi-RmfQ/31832/318314026/IMG_0959.JPG[/IMG
> [IMG]http://109.imagebam.com/download/-U4NdIXepHjoKGGSDlYsxw/31832/318314023/IMG_0958.JPG[/IMG
> 
> ...


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

That's only partially true...


























































... Just everyone that drives.


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

Totally open parking lot, and the Jetta still manages to screw things up


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Not exactly a bad parking job but still a very rare car parked in a NYC pay per hour garage. 

My friends would not believe it was a real car. They kept repeating that such a highly viewed company would never build a hatchback or wagon.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Bosley said:


> Today around 2ish @ the Queensway Home Depot (across from Sherway Gardens)


Very close to my house


----------



## zoglog (Apr 1, 2014)

not a bad parking job (pretty much we see these daily in LA)

But I park as far away as possible so people don't door dent my car. From a trip to Vegas the previous year in the bally's parking lot furthest away from the casino:










I come back to leave a couple of days later.....










granted the space I picked had that extra buffer, but did he really have to park right next to me =p
Lot was completely empty


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

zoglog said:


> granted the space I picked had that extra buffer, but did he really have to park right next to me =p
> Lot was completely empty


The Honda looks well kept. Probably figured parking next to you was a safe bet since it look like you're a conscientious and responsible car owner.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Bosley said:


>


What's up with the door handle?

I walked past Walgreens today and someone parked directly in the middle of both handicapped parking spots in front of the door (and not even straight on, probably a 25º angle). It's even more egregious because the left spot is the type that has that wide striped no parking area so handicapped drivers have space to get out of their car. I almost took a picture, but I was so disheartened that I didn't even want to know who or why they parked like that


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

hushypushy said:


> What's up with the door handle?


Looks to be a parking ticket.

Is parking in a "hybrid vehicles only" or a "expectant mothers only" an enforceable parking offense?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

LG6R said:


> Looks to be a parking ticket.
> 
> Is parking in a "hybrid vehicles only" or a "expectant mothers only" an enforceable parking offense?


Not that I am aware of, I think just handicapped spaces. A Parking ticket would be under the wiper anyway. It probably is a note from someone though.


----------



## porchoh (Dec 17, 2004)

Do parallel parking fails count? I can walk down my street and photograph about 50.

Living in downtown Toronto, a fairly busy city you'd think people would have grasped the simple concept of courteous parking, especially when people who live on the street usually park on the street, and you're sharing this space with people who through one form or another you're going to be seeing on a semi-daily basis, you'd think courteousness (is that a word) would be fairly easy to work into your parking maneuver.

But alas every day I see the same thing. 1 car parked between two others, directly in the middle of what could have been 2 parking spots, now reserved for Captain Douchebag and his need for 3 car lengths to pull in and out of his parking spot.

I have left notes (polite ones, with nicely drawn diagrams) essentially idiot-proofing how one should try to park on the street courteously, but the same offenders park the same dumb ass way every time.


Just last week I started my car, which is white and in broad daylight, and some female Chrysler 200 driver who should have failed her drivers test arrives to park in front of me. I'm standing right by my drivers door finishing off a smoke while I wait for my brother to go for a quick spin,

As I'm watching her park (in a spot which has a sidewalk depression in front of it, for a neighbours front driveway, so basically theres no limit on how far forward she can go to situate herself in front of me, as long as she's behind the depression) I notice she's going to back directly into me. 

As shes 2 feet away I say "ayoooooo" .... "heeeey" .... *"HEEEEEY" "YOOOOOOOO"* clunk.

She manages to reverse directly into me.

I stare, dumbfounded by how one can have such a problem with spacial recognition, and she gets out, says "Sorry" and kind of runs along to do whatever she was set out to do.

No care if she had damaged my car, or hers, or anything really.

I had little faith in humanity to start, and it seems to diminish daily =(


Sorry for the long rant, I just kinda wish a backhand was an acceptable form of discipline.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Yeah, I watched a woman back up 15 feet into my motorcycle, knocking it over. She had 1 car length in front of her to pull out but decides she needs to reverse 2 car lengths into my bike. I was standing 5 feet in front of her and started yelling at her when she was about 10 feet from my bike.  $4600 later my bike was as good as new thanks to her and Geico.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

zoglog said:


> not a bad parking job (pretty much we see these daily in LA)
> 
> But I park as far away as possible so people don't door dent my car. From a trip to Vegas the previous year in the bally's parking lot furthest away from the casino:


That is actually a bad place to park. People (like the lady in your second picture) are more likely to hit your car with their suitcases when going up those stairs.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

zoglog said:


> granted the space I picked had that extra buffer, but did he really have to park right next to me =p
> Lot was completely empty


Yup. You parked next to the stairs so...


----------



## porchoh (Dec 17, 2004)

bastion72 said:


> Yeah, I watched a woman back up 15 feet into my motorcycle, knocking it over. She had 1 car length in front of her to pull out but decides she needs to reverse 2 car lengths into my bike. I was standing 5 feet in front of her and started yelling at her when she was about 10 feet from my bike.  $4600 later my bike was as good as new thanks to her and Geico.


There's 3 reasons I haven't bought a motorcycle yet. 

The first is I think I'd probably kill myself through loving the visceral speed feeling too much, or by the hand of an inattentive driver.

The second is I've seen your situation happen at least a handful of times, with most of those times the people just walking away???? Ya I'm sure the bike is fine after you ram it and leave it on it's side... should be okay. (I've written notes and stuck them under the toppled bikes windshield with plate numbers, but I doubt the motorcyclists got any restitution)

The third is I used to rent a basement at one of my rental properties to some scum (found out later they were scum) who would go on random cruises in some truck, probably with stolen plates or something, pick up (literally) nice looking bikes and load them in the bed, bring them home (to where I was renting him a basement) and swap over everything to a wrecked bike he would find to match the stolen one, and sell it. Then cut up the remaining parts with VINs and recycle them.

I tried getting the authorities involved, and they ended up securing 2 Ducati's before they were stripped, but he managed to escape any repercussions, and by the time I managed to get him evicted (if anyone has dealt with this I'm sure you know the lengthy process) he had torn down a wall, a stairwell, and a whole lot of other crap from my property.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

hushypushy said:


> What's up with the door handle?


I think it's a red ribbon for AIDS or the war or something (maybe so he remembers which bro-dozer belongs to him...)





porchoh said:


> Sorry for the long rant, I just kinda wish a backhand was an acceptable form of discipline.


No need to apologize. We all feel this way sometimes I think, it's why we post in/on this thread... :beer:


You need to leave one of these:








:thumbup:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ Finally just printed 20 of those


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Bosley said:


>


I will put it on my car next time :thumbup: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-Thread&p=85111590&viewfull=1#post85111590


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

A friend of mine just sent me this from Orlando.


----------



## zoglog (Apr 1, 2014)

evosky said:


> Yup. You parked next to the stairs so...


Keep in mind this is the staircase furthest away from the casino and sees virtually little traffic. 



NightTrain EX said:


> That is actually a bad place to park. People (like the lady in your second picture) are more likely to hit your car with their suitcases when going up those stairs.


I'll make sure to tell my wife not to hit my car


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Near my place in Toronto. Portland and King. Wow, you have to be a special type of stupid for this one.









A bag of salt had been thrown on the snow and the individual was trying to shovel themselves out. It was pure ice.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Stangy said:


> Near my place in Toronto. Portland and King. Wow, you have to be a special type of stupid for this one.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go home Rio. 

Your drunk.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Plenty of open spaces in the garage as you can see but nope, gotta park the kitty mobile in one of the thoroughfares.


----------



## porchoh (Dec 17, 2004)

Stangy said:


> Near my place in Toronto. Portland and King. Wow, you have to be a special type of stupid for this one.
> 
> A bag of salt had been thrown on the snow and the individual was trying to shovel themselves out. It was pure ice.


It also looks like they nicely rested their shovel on someones new fiat.

Gotta love Toronto.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

cityjohn said:


> I was entertained as much by the British commentary on this one as by the photo.
> 
> _Fat chav family in white car pulls in car park like that blue car waiting to park next to it but chavs get out and. Start giving him a gob full apparently thers not enough room and hes a knob head took a pic because i thought it was going to kick off. Fat chav family see and also star slagging me i fking hate doncaster. Im quite sure if i wasnt there the gobby woman would have damaged his car until bf pointed me out she also thought i was a fking dick. He eventually moved it while swearing at me then complained to trolley guy about the other guys parking _


their idea of fat must be different from mine


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Not like he could've have fit in the lines either, huge space..


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Seen right outside my office just now. New C7. Heavily trafficked area. Older gentleman. Thinks he owns the world.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

MartyMcFly88MPH said:


> Sometimes I wish I had a beater that I didn't care about just so I could park an inch away from these pricks.
> My contribution:
> FLYGURL here is so important that 2 spots in an empty lot isnt good enough. No, she had to take 4 spots :banghead:


Did that with my giant jeep one day. Idiot though parking over the line in a packed lot at dunkin donuts was okay. I put my jeep in the spot next to it right in the center of my spot. I took an extra long time getting my donuts. When the idiot went to their car and could not get in, they looked around for a few minutes. Then they came back in and asked whose truck was parked too close to them. I asked if they meant the jeep. Then asked if the Jeep was outside of the lines for the spot it was parked in. Then told them I would be done when I am done and then I can move my legally parked vehicle so they can get into theirs. Felt so good to be an ******* in that situation.

My daughter was happy with my needless parking on top of snow job. This winter. Not relevant to my worthless story I just wrote either.









I know that was not a huge snow pile to park on, its what was available near where I was going.

Here is at work:


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

Power5 said:


> Did that with my giant jeep one day. Idiot though parking over the line in a packed lot at dunkin donuts was okay. I put my jeep in the spot next to it right in the center of my spot. I took an extra long time getting my donuts. When the idiot went to their car and could not get in, they looked around for a few minutes. Then they came back in and asked whose truck was parked too close to them. I asked if they meant the jeep. Then asked if the Jeep was outside of the lines for the spot it was parked in. Then told them I would be done when I am done and then I can move my legally parked vehicle so they can get into theirs. Felt so good to be an ******* in that situation.
> 
> My daughter was happy with my needless parking on top of snow job. This winter. Not relevant to my worthless story I just wrote either.


:beer::thumbup:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

The Marty Show said:


> :beer::thumbup:


X2

Sent From The Right Lane


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Just got 5 in the same lot.

















200 wasn't parked 


















And the super zoom 2 pixel shot:










Nailed it. 

Sent From The Right Lane


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Power5 said:


>


Posts a rant about a guy who parks over the lines... then posts a picture of himself parked over the lines. :laugh:

No offense, just ball-busting. :beer:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

mike02467 said:


> Not like he could've have fit in the lines either, huge space..



He should've parked in the handicapped spot. Anyone that drives an H1 in parking lots like those has to be handicapped (Not too mention the bench seat in the uncovered back. Better than a gun rack I suppose)....    :wave:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Bosley said:


> He should've parked in the handicapped spot. Anyone that drives an H1 in parking lots like those has to be handicapped (Not too mention the bench seat in the uncovered back. Better than a gun rack I suppose)....    :wave:


What type of idiotic comment is this? 
What are you trying to say?:screwy:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Looks like I got 2 more in the same lot. Wow. :facepalm:










That's 7 total 

Sent From The Right Lane


----------



## zoglog (Apr 1, 2014)

NadaGTI said:


> Just got 5 in the same lot.
> Sent From The Right Lane


You missed the sign that said Parking lines optional


----------



## EQVN01 (Feb 27, 2000)

My neighbors suck.


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

I hope they slipped on that ice when they got out^

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

NadaGTI said:


> Just got 5 in the same lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


^Lowes in Salem?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Xetabur said:


> ^Lowes in Salem?


I don't know about that, but this was from today at Lowes in Irvine. Brother came back to find his RAV had been Avalon'd. We issue driver licenses, why not parking licenses?! :banghead:


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Xetabur said:


> ^Lowes in Salem?


You know it :thumbup:

You need to wave if you see me man.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

4x4 yo!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Xetabur said:


> ^Lowes in Salem?


Y U quote photo?


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

I got 7 in one lot. I still win.


----------



## HASSELHOF (Feb 2, 2005)

cityjohn said:


> I don't know about that, but this was from today at Lowes in Irvine. Brother came back to find his RAV had been Avalon'd. We issue driver licenses, why not parking licenses?! :banghead:


Sweet satchel.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

HASSELHOF said:


> Sweet satchel.


It's a murse :laugh:

No man should ever need to carry so much crap that he needs a man purse :laugh:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


> 4x4 yo!


That's amazing. Confirmation that even some people who buy them don't know the difference between an SUV and a cute-ute.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Why double parking?


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

NadaGTI said:


> You know it :thumbup:
> 
> You need to wave if you see me man.


I no longer work in Salem. Thank god.


----------



## crookedarm (Jun 30, 2003)

MANOPAZ.......:facepalm:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ I'd love to see the guy who owns that. Was it a v6?


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

So, I went over to Whole Foods on Market last night to grab some dinner. On the way in we were behind an MDX on dealer plates that was driving very, um...cautiously. It turned out that they were going to Whole Foods too, so we followed them in.

The guy gets out of his car, and I initially thought someone was still in there (the "home lights" were still on). So I checked in the car and no one was there! I was about to snap a pic of his crappy parking job, when I realized that the person next to him had parked arguably even worse :what:





Yo dawg, I don't want someone to scratch my brand new lease!!


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Xetabur said:


> I no longer work in Salem. Thank god.


Where ya at now?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

HASSELHOF said:


> Sweet satchel.





Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> It's a murse :laugh:
> 
> No man should ever need to carry so much crap that he needs a man purse :laugh:


That satchelmurse is a DUCATI btw!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I realize that the Can-Am is considered a motorcycle, and should be permitted to park in dedicated motorcycle spaces, but..... 

Dude, there are only 10 dedicated spaces here If you ARE going to do this, back straight in and use an end spot.


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

It's not exactly parking but I had to share:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

hawkeye7 said:


>


^ A clear case of distracted driving. Must've been reaching for the box of donuts on the passenger seat and took his eyes off the road for a second....


----------



## pablomcdubbin (Dec 20, 2013)

a**holes at school the other day


----------



## jpsilvergolf07 (Aug 25, 2009)

sub'd

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

crookedarm said:


> MANOPAZ.......:facepalm:


Nothing a quick dump in the drivers seat won't fix.


----------



## dos (Jul 5, 2009)

cityjohn said:


> I don't know about that, but this was from today at Lowes in Irvine. Brother came back to find his RAV had been Avalon'd. We issue driver licenses, why not parking licenses?! :banghead:


----------



## tankton (Jun 25, 2013)

hushypushy said:


> So, I went over to Whole Foods on Market last night to grab some dinner. On the way in we were behind an MDX on dealer plates that was driving very, um...cautiously. It turned out that they were going to Whole Foods too, so we followed them in.
> 
> The guy gets out of his car, and I initially thought someone was still in there (the "home lights" were still on). So I checked in the car and no one was there! I was about to snap a pic of his crappy parking job, when I realized that the person next to him had parked arguably even worse :what:
> 
> ...


3rd gen MDX'r here. Those LED headlamps take just the slightest excuse to come on. Unlocking the car turns on the headlights, for that matter.

As for the parking... I never felt the MDX was difficult to park. However, I am coming out of a X5, so my opinion of parking maneuverability is somewhat skewed.



^^ The guy with the Avalon pic, we used to have some parking training here in Norcal, however, they stopped doing so some time ago, due to insurance reasons (according to a driving instructor).


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Ian's_TDI (Jan 3, 2013)

3-fer

https://www.dropbox.com/sc/k2x4y0nl20pxcqa/bFao72qhJI


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

hawkeye7 said:


>


wow


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Saw these gems at Walmart this morning. Nuff said...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> I realize that the Can-Am is considered a motorcycle, and should be permitted to park in dedicated motorcycle spaces, but.....
> 
> Dude, there are only 10 dedicated spaces here If you ARE going to do this, back straight in and use an end spot.


I might have been wrong. You can back it in and not take two spots (if you line one of your front tires up with one of the meters). You'll be using the whole damn spot, but at least it's only ONE spot. 

I'll share that with him if I ever see him. 

Why? Because parking at these meters all day is $4.50-5.00. If you have to park in one of the underground garages or at a regular meter, it's $17-20. Imagine how pissed someone is going to be if they pull up and find the 10 meters are full and he's taking two of them...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Made this, printed it, and put in my saddlebag.



















Only a matter of time before the snowmobile shows up again.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

TaaT said:


> Why double parking?


Did that door fly open because of the wind?


----------



## SWeetie (May 19, 2011)

Texas plates. Yeah seems about right











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

An old one but it certainly is "ultimate parking"


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)




----------



## Ben_S (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Tow zone (end of a bus stop), in front of a fire hydrant, two feet from the curb. :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Only a matter of time before the snowmobile shows up again.


He got the note, today.



















As much as I would rather offer kind advice and explain how these 10 spots work, I ain't waiting around all day.


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

My guess would be that now he parks like even more of a dick. ^^


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> My guess would be that now he parks like even more of a dick. ^^


My money is on an even worse park job too!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> My guess would be that now he parks like even more of a dick. ^^


There's no way can can park worse. Two spots maximum is all that snowmobile can take.


----------



## Ben_S (Jun 7, 2010)




----------



## GtIVR6-RJ (Jul 18, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> There's no way can can park worse. Two spots maximum is all that snowmobile can take.



Not trying hard enough. I'm sure you could find a way to take 3.

Just gotta be creative about it. :laugh:


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

GtIVR6-RJ said:


> Not trying hard enough. I'm sure you could find a way to take 3.
> 
> Just gotta be creative about it. :laugh:



I bet you could get 4 with the trailer.


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)

This d-bag comes to the mall everyday and parks his 458 like this, buys coffee, and then sits outside making sure nobody looks at his car. Blue trousers and tweed jacket too, ultimate d-baggery.

Sent from my EVO using Tapatalk


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## slevin011 (Apr 2, 2011)

Found this on my phone from about a month and a half ago. Meant to post it in here but must have forgotten.










The woman was sitting in the car on the phone and flipped me off after I took the picture haha. However, when I came back out of the store, the car was parked properly. It's the little victories...:laugh:


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

What did the note say?


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


>


Wow, that car is horrible. :banghead: :facepalm:


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

Lucian1988 said:


>


Like a boss! :laugh:


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

iThread said:


> What did the note say?


Something along the lines of, "Learn how to park. It says no parking you idiot.".


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Park like a boss!


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Potato pic from my dad in Dallas.


----------



## inquisitive (May 23, 2008)

I took this a while back and trust me, I have seen some horrendous parking jobs since, but nothing has topped it:


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ justiceeeee


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Just a warning.


----------



## N0B3L (Mar 2, 2010)

I promise I'm parked in my spot correctly. The lines are staggered.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

bastion72 said:


>


This really isn't that bad.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Preppy said:


> This really isn't that bad.


Pretty sure it's for parking in a handicapped spot ... while not having handicapped tags


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

evosky said:


> Pretty sure it's for parking in a handicapped spot ... while not having handicapped tags


OH, I didn't even realize the handicapped spot was on the other side too.... yeah, that's bad.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Preppy said:


> This really isn't that bad.


I guess it isn't to a guy from Toronto :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I guess it isn't to a guy from Toronto :laugh:


Not sure I follow... I missed the fact that he was in an accessible spot, I thought it was because he was over the line.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Hope she was including an additional surcharge for leaving the wheels cranked. That always bothers me, I don't know why.


----------



## Body Hauler (Sep 4, 2002)

This Mini likes to park like this everyday, in-between 2 handicap spots in the place where a wheelchair ramp from a vehicle would lower down.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Preppy said:


> Not sure I follow... I missed the fact that he was in an accessible spot, I thought it was because he was over the line.


Toronto folk can't drive for ****. Get with the program man :laugh:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Body Hauler said:


> This Mini likes to park like this everyday. In between 2 handicap spots in the place where a wheelchair ramp goes for clarification.


You should report that ... has to be a major violation in some way?


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

evosky said:


> You should report that ... has to be a major violation in some way?


Even if not, there should be just be a default citation for being a douche. :thumbup:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

redshift said:


> Even if not, there should be just be a default citation for being a douche. :thumbup:


Needs 1 of these at the very least.....


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/oddnews...ot-is-truly-awful--with-video--201609509.html


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

aar0n. said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/oddnews...ot-is-truly-awful--with-video--201609509.html


Heeey I got my hair cut at that sports clips once haha, good on them for not letting him leave. We got so awesome drivers out here in the Burgh...:facepalm:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Veedub_junky said:


> Like a boss! :laugh:


That day, not a single fux could be found.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

aar0n. said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:
> 
> http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/oddnews...ot-is-truly-awful--with-video--201609509.html


It actually angers me that there are people this utterly useless behind the wheel of a vehicle.


----------



## JCT (Feb 1, 2012)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Dirt Slow (Mar 21, 2014)

N0B3L said:


> I promise I'm parked in my spot correctly. The lines are staggered.



This is a photo shop. According to TCL, Japanese cars can do no wrong, and German cars can do nothing right. It's actually the Golf/GTI that's in the grass....


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

I guess they thought the Miata was big to take 2 spots :laugh:

You know small dog syndrome


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I guess they thought the Miata was big to take 2 spots :laugh:
> 
> You know small dog syndrome


Since the spots aren't marked, there's a probability that other cars parked around the Miata that way, leaving the Miata to look like an idiot. It happens all the time with parking like this.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Why You Don't Let Valet Park A 400k Car


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Smart in cart return.


LOL, some of the stores around here have a wide cart return that take up three spots (the spot it's in , and about 1/4 on either side.

Mini and the motorcycle fit perfectly.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

Derek Zoolander said:


>


who's to say that Miata wasn't parked there all day and while earlier in the day it might have \been in a tight spot and later on cars moved and it just made it look like it, hard to tell w/out seeing him park


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

JCT said:


>


 :screwy: :banghead:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

I always give the handicappers pass, because well....they are handicapped. Even in this example the car is still not impinging on another parking spot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

vwbrvr6 said:


> I always give the handicappers pass, because well....they are handicapped. Even in this example the car is still not impinging on another parking spot.


Except they apparently didn't have a handicap pass and left an 8 year old in the car. Additionally, if a handicap van with side ramp were to park next to this spot, they couldn't get out.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

My seamstress hits the curb everyday. 

















Bike parked there or not. The lady cannot stay inside the lines.


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

Spotted this brodozer last weekend


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

^^that belongs in the diw thread as well. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

hrama803 said:


> My seamstress hits the curb everyday.


hahaha wow :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

g-man_ae said:


> Courtesy Top Gear - How NOT to park an Aventador.


I wonder if it's a case of "I didn't read the thread" or "Hey this video is so great it needs to be posted multiple times on the same page."


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

g-man_ae said:


> At our local Olive Garden. I'm not sure if I'm impressed or offended. I am puzzled, since the lot wasn't totally full.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just toss a cigarette under that one and let nature sort it out. Who's to say the car didn't start the fire? :laugh:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Nothing says douche rich bich soccer mom like this. There were 12 other open spots!


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

People in my lot still think the old lines are valid. Especially when they have the HUGE white arrow showing the path of travel.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

clutchrider said:


> People in my lot still think the old lines are valid. Especially when they have the HUGE white arrow showing the path of travel.


I'll give them a pass. They should really fix that.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> I'll give them a pass. They should really fix that.


No Pass. The lot is clearly marked and by no means old. That car was completely in the lane of traffic through the lot.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


>


It would've been entertaining to see the driver get out of that car.:laugh:

ninja edit: Another country, so possibly right-hand drive. In which case not entertaining.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

clutchrider said:


> No Pass. The lot is clearly marked and by no means old. That car was completely in the lane of traffic through the lot.


It's clear to you and me, but obviously not clear to the dummy in the Subaru. Property management should really paint over them.


----------



## rbtz (Mar 19, 2013)

clutchrider said:


> No Pass. The lot is clearly marked and by no means old. That car was completely in the lane of traffic through the lot.



Still think it's odd they didn't at least mark over the old lines or something


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

heffe80 said:


> It would've been entertaining to see the driver get out of that car.:laugh:
> 
> ninja edit: Another country, so possibly right-hand drive. In which case not entertaining.



You can see the steering wheel on the left side if you look close.


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Toronto folk can't drive for ****. Get with the program man :laugh:


Oh right, I forgot, people from the sticks are awesome drivers


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


Reserved for VSIPs... duh.
Very self important people.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Preppy said:


> Reserved for VSIPs... duh.
> Very self important people.



Well. I know for a fact that isn't his spot. It's my bosses spot... And that's not my bosses car.


----------



## Derek Zoolander (Jun 25, 2006)

romanl said:


> who's to say that Miata wasn't parked there all day and while earlier in the day it might have \been in a tight spot and later on cars moved and it just made it look like it, hard to tell w/out seeing him park


I saw her park early AM (she works in my office).


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

clutchrider said:


> No Pass. The lot is clearly marked and by no means old. That car was completely in the lane of traffic through the lot.


I'd park a small car in the triangular 'spot.'


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Somebody was late to class.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Smigelski said:


> I'd park a small car in the triangular 'spot.'


Surprisingly someone I work with parks there everyday. I should actually say "almost" parks there because they like to make their own spot. Also 535, bangle, everyman's gold w/ tan interior.












I just keep myself out of the way.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure who was parked there first but neither of them can park.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Not sure who was parked there first but neither of them can park.


The Corolla was obviously there first. Otherwise its mirror would have taken out the PT Cruiser's mirror. Not to mention the fact that the driver of the Corolla would have had to crawl over the center console to exit the passenger side of the vehicle if it had gotten there second.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Seriously, who the f**k does that? Are they so self centered that they are unaware of their terrible parking? If that was my car I would do some valve stem damage to the other car.:banghead:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

bastion72 said:


> Seriously, who the f**k does that? Are they so self centered that they are unaware of their terrible parking? If that was my car I would do some valve stem damage to the other car.:banghead:


The Corolla probably can't even leave the spot because of the interlocked mirrors. :banghead:


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

saron81 said:


> The Corolla probably can't even leave the spot because of the interlocked mirrors. :banghead:


If I owned the Corolla I would seriously have no issue ripping off the other persons mirror.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

I have no idea how this truck got in there. All I can think of is Austin Powers in the golf cart.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> I have no idea how this truck got in there. All I can think of is Austin Powers in the golf cart.


Looks like it's open behind the truck. I'm betting it backed in, then pulled forward. 

Still funny tho.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Looks like it's open behind the truck. I'm betting it backed in, then pulled forward.
> 
> Still funny tho.


Ah, maybe! Regardless, a tight squeeze and skilled driver.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Not sure who was parked there first but neither of them can park.


I would absolutely flip my **** if this happened to me. Something similar actually did happen when a Jeep parked (nowhere near as) close to me in a tight parking garage. I left him a note saying "you serious bro?"


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Break drivers side and passenger side window. Leave note stating that you needed to crawl through their vehicle to get into yours.


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Not sure who was parked there first but neither of them can park.
> 
> [IMG corolla and pt really close to each other /IMG]


I bet they know each other.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

YNO WGN said:


> I bet they know each other.













Parked at pickle park?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

At C&C :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


maybe it had ecotech?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DasCC said:


> maybe it had ecotech?


Maybe but he is still did a crappy job parking it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Another bad parking job sign


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

This cool guy got his sweet new ford about two weeks ago and has been parking like this ever since. Even the douchey v6 Camaro parks straight on the end...


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

clutchrider said:


> If I owned the Corolla I would seriously have no issue ripping off the other persons mirror.


If you owned the Corolla you are a parking douche as well. The PT Schmoozer is only about 1-2" closer to/over the line than the Yota


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently this junior parked in the wrong lot at school


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

chois said:


> If you owned the Corolla you are a parking douche as well. The PT Schmoozer is only about 1-2" closer to/over the line than the Yota


The corolla is within the lines and the pt is on the line...
I will put my passenger side close to the line if I have no passenger to allow for the most amount of space on the drivers side. As long as it is within the lines it is fine.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Park like a boss!


Amazingly lucky guy. Bet he had a headache the next morning.


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

spockcat said:


> Apparently this junior parked in the wrong lot at school


 even if he parked like a douche that's not justification to completely trash his car like they did... 

I purposefully park on the end, hugging the curb, so people don't have a chance of (or are at least less likely to) give me door dings. But this old lady decided it was an invitation to park as close as possible to the damn line. :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## WhiteLightningMKV (Dec 2, 2008)

Because one spot wasn't enough.


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

The rare and elusive F150 photographed in the wild. 










There was a charity benefit BBQ going on and the lot was pretty full, the owners actually came around from behind the truck as I was finishing my photo. He was hanging out into the two spots behind him as well but I still parked in one of them.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Prius parking is best parking


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

evosky said:


> Prius parking is best parking


Near the other end of that lot there was also a C7 parked like that when I pulled in with the Mini. 

If there weren't people behind me, I would have taken the time to squeeze next to one of them.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

WhiteLightningMKV said:


> Because one spot wasn't enough.




OMG this one drivers me insane. Over here the locals love to parks dead center between two driveways so no other cars can park around them. Open strips of pavement that could fit two cars will have just one. And it is ALWAYS the residents who have driveways. Nobody likes to park in the driveway for whatever odd reason.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Saw this yesterday after work. I could see this one as soon as I entered the parking lot.



So I got a little closer to get a really good photo. Right before I took this snap, I looked over and saw someone walking toward the car. I took the picture and noticed that it was a middle-aged white lady, about to get into this car. I just said "Nice parkin' job." and walked away :laugh:


----------



## chois (May 12, 2000)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> The corolla is within the lines and the pt is on the line...
> I will put my passenger side close to the line if I have no passenger to allow for the most amount of space on the drivers side. As long as it is within the lines it is fine.


Right. Your a parking douche because you don't just expect everyone else to deal with your inability to get it into the middle of the spot, you take up that space on purpose.:thumbdown:


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

The parking starts at the stripes and goes to the left. This car is parked in the main exit for the lot. At least they got a ticket.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Two winners on the streets of Palo Alto today. Both of these cars had something in common: they parked DIRECTLY UNDERNEATH a "No Parking" sign, and there were several perfectly legitimate spots less than 50 feet from where they parked :laugh:



Bonus points for this guy who's also blocking the crosswalk.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

g-man_ae said:


> This section of the lot was completely empty so there was no reason for the Passat to park almost on top of me. And that crooked of a parking job is just inexcusable.
> http://www.knology.net/~gman2009/cars/park.jpg


You're in front of Pearle Vision. Might have something to do with it.


----------



## athensalex (Apr 1, 2007)

I've got two, first one was at Home Depot last weekend and second one was today at the dry cleaners:






















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## StlVDub (Aug 1, 2010)

g-man_ae said:


> is this the owner?


thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanks!


----------



## lucas2696 (Feb 21, 2014)

This is in the middle of lunch time in a part of town that's nearly impossible to find parking. I had to park 2 blocks away because of this lazy ass


----------



## tankton (Jun 25, 2013)

TaaT said:


>


Lady Parking Spot


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

Trying to leave my apartment complex this afternoon. Douchebag was standing at standing at a door just off frame to the right for about 3 minutes waiting for someone that wasn't home. These apartments aren't that big - I'd give a minute tops (and I deliver for FedEx). There was not enough room to go around him. He just stood there in full hurr-durr mode while we waited


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Veedub_junky said:


> Trying to leave my apartment complex this afternoon. Douchebag was standing at standing at a door just off frame to the right for about 3 minutes waiting for someone that wasn't home. These apartments aren't that big - I'd give a minute tops (and I deliver for FedEx). There was not enough room to go around him. He just stood there in full hurr-durr mode while we waited


Maybe the mailman knows you are his competitor and just wanted to annoy you.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Maybe the mailman knows you are his competitor and just wanted to annoy you.


LOL, no chance of that, and if that is my competition I have nothing to worry about :laugh: He was also going the wrong way through the complex to line up with all the mail boxes on the correct side of his vehicle. My wife and I went and got a burger, ate in, and he was just leaving the complex as I got back. He's just an idiot


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Here's one from Sunday. Dude was just grabbing a gallon of oil, and there were several spots empty in the first few rows.










You may or may not agree that parking in the fire lane is d-bag move, but this is just sloppy regardless.


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

Taking up the two closest spots to the entrance of the local CVS. He may have seen me snap the picture and move slightly afterwards, couldn't tell for sure.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

The Marty Show said:


> Taking up the two closest spots to the entrance of the local CVS. He may have seen me snap the picture and move slightly afterwards, couldn't tell for sure.


 Looks like he is between the lines to me.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Viking said:


> Looks like he is between the lines to me.


He is most likely just over the line but that would not stop someone from parking next to him.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> He is most likely just over the line but that would not stop someone from parking next to him.


Yeah, he didn't do the greatest job of centering himself in that HUGE spot but I wouldn't say he's taking up two spots.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Viking said:


> Yeah, he didn't do the greatest job of centering himself in that HUGE spot but I wouldn't say he's taking up two spots.


It looks like he's at an angle, so even if he's not over the line at the rear, he may be over at the front, plus the curb spot looks narrower.

All I know is I probably wouldn't pull in beside him.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Close enough :/











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

From the office garage. Sorry about the poor lighting. Can't decide which of these folks started parking too close to the lines leading to a line of bad parking. The best part is these are all assigned spaces


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)




----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

Mike! said:


> It looks like he's at an angle, so even if he's not over the line at the rear, he may be over at the front, plus the curb spot looks narrower.
> 
> All I know is I probably wouldn't pull in beside him.


His front was pretty far over the line into an already tight spot. Picture taken from a bad angle to show that. I be more diligent next time.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

The CRV actually pulled through the spot behind that and still was cockeyed and 6 inches into the Porsche's spot. She saw me taking a picture and asked why and I told her "So the Porsche owner can have your license plate number to pay for the door ding you left"


----------



## PNDubber (May 31, 2011)

^fckn people :facepalm:


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

hawkeye7 said:


> The CRV actually pulled through the spot behind that and still was cockeyed and 6 inches into the Porsche's spot. She saw me taking a picture and asked why and I told her "So the Porsche owner can have your license plate number to pay for the door ding you left"


Did you?

I don't mind people taking up 2 spaces as long as it's not busy and they're far away at the back where no one parks. I'm cool with work vans doing this also because they get pretty tight in the space and if they have to open those side doors.........:facepalm:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Apparently this junior parked in the wrong lot at school


i agree with the response, and so do they


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

someguy123 said:


> Did you?
> 
> I don't mind people taking up 2 spaces as long as it's not busy and they're far away at the back where no one parks. I'm cool with work vans doing this also because they get pretty tight in the space and if they have to open those side doors.........:facepalm:


I haven't seen the guy to let him know. I usually see him almost every day but he's been going to work early this week I guess.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

You park so fine you blow my mind.


----------



## 1finn (Sep 6, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> You park so fine you blow my mind.


Somebody went to Advance Auto Parts !!! Probably buying all the stick on chrome pieces they can find to "fix up" their Mustang. :laugh:


----------



## dos (Jul 5, 2009)

Spotted this awesome ride/parking job leaving one of my accounts. The owner jumped out thinking I was appreciating his fly ride and told me he would sell it to me for 20 G's and the paint alone is 10 G's.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Well done to the white 3 series.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

My sister is visiting a friend in Korea right now and sent me a couple contributions.

Nice try, Kia, but you're not getting into the "BMW club."









This was parked in an intersection.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

By McDonald's and near the door. Dude in his mid thirties and his family went inside










Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bixmen (Apr 19, 2002)

I get a lot of Jerk Wad Parking at my office. I leave them business cards that invite them to go **** themselves.





Notice my C30 in each shot. I usually park in the far corner, but there's still plenty of cars there, so they aren't putting themselves THAT far out of traffic. Also, notice I'm in the lines....


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Well...better safe than sorry, I guess.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

clutchrider said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well I guess a screenshot is better than nothing


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

From the DIW thread


EdRacer71 said:


>


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

cityjohn said:


> Well I guess a screenshot is better than nothing


:laugh:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

There was a guy in the car. With the engine running. Waiting for someone.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## JCT (Feb 1, 2012)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

:screwy: :facepalm: :what:


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

NightTrain EX said:


>


uh... this is at a car show.


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

hawkeye7 said:


>


Nope, this isn't the same picture twice


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

What an ***hole. Taking up five spots like that. 

http://www.kens5.com/news/Small-air...ding-in-NW-Houston-parking-lot-263964941.html


















I hope a bunch of other airplanes stop by and box that SOB in.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

YNO WGN said:


> uh... this is at a car show.


uh...at the time I posted it, there was a s--t show of a thread going on about that car / show / spot. :wave:


----------



## tg442 (Jul 13, 2010)

These people were working on the dorm building I was living in. They stayed like this all day so it wasn't like they were just stopping by.











After getting tickets for parking in the fire zone they started jumping the curb because apparently its easier to do that then park in the lot that you can clearly see is an extra ten feet away. :screwy:


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

YNO WGN said:


> uh... this is at a car show.


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

NightTrain EX said:


> uh...at the time I posted it, there was a s--t show of a thread going on about that car / show / spot. :wave:





SpoolMyGTI said:


>


I do say, in fact, let me add more... that particular car happens to be owned by the presenter of said car show, and happened to be parked in VWOA's vendor area (not part of show parking, that was a complete sh*t show). Had pictures of show parking been posted, with all the dbags taking up 3-4 spots, chairs in spots, etc... I'd be happy to join in on the rage, but context is context. Proceed...

Untitled by smitche, on Flickr


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

You are obviously missing the joke mr serious. Nighttrain ex posted it in here as a little stab at him, a joke ya know??? We know it was at a car show, we know he runs it, he started a thread to tell us...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2:30 minutes trying to get into a space big enough for 2 cars and she gives up.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Bixmen said:


> I get a lot of Jerk Wad Parking at my office. I leave them business cards that invite them to go **** themselves.
> 
> Notice my C30 in each shot. I usually park in the far corner, but there's still plenty of cars there, so they aren't putting themselves THAT far out of traffic. Also, notice I'm in the lines....


If no cameras...
http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...alve-tool/_/N-256m?itemIdentifier=487510_0_0_


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

I know this is old and rozap, but it's a classic. The Portland video reminded me of it.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

spockcat said:


> 2:30 minutes trying to get into a space big enough for 2 cars and she gives up.


:laugh: 

Perhaps we should really start making driver's license applicants pass one of these:


----------



## YNO WGN (May 27, 2005)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> You are obviously missing the joke mr serious. Nighttrain ex posted it in here as a little stab at him, a joke ya know??? We know it was at a car show, we know he runs it, he started a thread to tell us...


[email protected], internet sarcasm wins again... my bad. :thumbup::beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> If no cameras...
> http://www.autozone.com/autozone/ac...alve-tool/_/N-256m?itemIdentifier=487510_0_0_


Looks like a lot of these parking jobs were done by 4-way tools


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


 Park like crap and left the window open?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

bastion72 said:


> Park like crap and left the window open?
> 
> [Ihttp://www.quickmeme.com/img/2a/2a50a6de84db99fb075cacf498ea576791fc3bf5547528dbd444ea3dfe48abc7.jpg[/IMG]


That's the only way he could get out after parking to take the photo. 

It's obviously a joke and all showing that the Accent can fit in a cart return, but regardless it's not parking like crap. No one uses the cart returns at WalMart anyway. They're wasted space


----------



## cberwald (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Parking balloons


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Wouldn't you need to carry a tank of helium around? Lol


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

nemo1ner said:


> Wouldn't you need to carry a tank of helium around? Lol


Anyone claiming to go around putting ballons on cars because of their parking is full of hot air anyway.


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

LG6R said:


> Anyone claiming to go around putting ballons on cars because of their parking is full of hot air anyway.



Or a clown....


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

cgj said:


> Or a clown....


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

My spot at work.











After I came back from lunch.


----------



## chris z06 (Oct 29, 2012)

this woman WAS parked normally, then backed out and realized she needed to enter the store again. what does she do, block the whole front of the store.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Katie's Cars&Coffee.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

locobaz23 said:


> My spot at work.


You'd suck at parking too if you'd been dead 30+ years. :laugh:



McBanagon said:


>


Give him a break -- it obviously broke down while he was trying to park it correctly. :beer:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

locobaz23 said:


> My spot at work.


When you say "my spot at work" is it your assigned spot or just the spot you prefer to park it?


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

All of these were in one parking lot today


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

You asked for it


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

CRacer21 said:


> When you say "my spot at work" is it your assigned spot or just the spot you prefer to park it?


Judging by the painted yellow barriers ahead of the BMW I'd say it looks like two parking spots and J LENNON decided to douche-block both of them.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Taking two spots wasn't douchey enough. He had to pull halfway into the lane as well.


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

Lawn_Mower said:


> All of these were in one parking lot today


You didn't get the email about the douchebag parking contest?


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

The Marty Show said:


> You didn't get the email about the douchebag parking contest?


Apparently. I noticed 2 other cars parked in double spaces too as I was leaving, didn't get a chance to snap a pic though. :beer:


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

Power steering is for the weak... and yes, I parked partially on the sidewalk, everybody does that here, if you don't you would be lucky if they just hit the mirror. 

Sent from my Xposed Nexus 7


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

hawkeye7 said:


>


New meme: 

the Disappointed Shadow


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

CRacer21 said:


> When you say "my spot at work" is it your assigned spot or just the spot you prefer to park it?


It's for my office as I control the camera in the top left there. I've been parking there for 2.5 years without anyone else taking it, but a new dermatologist came in and I assume this is one of their patients. The dentist's patients know better. 

Unfortunately the day after I posted this our new Dr. informed me that he would like to park there. I can't argue with him, so I gave it up. I've tried a few spots out the past couple of days but I haven't found anything I like yet.


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Judging by the painted yellow barriers ahead of the BMW I'd say it looks like two parking spots and J LENNON decided to douche-block both of them.


Not only is it two spots, his car is within about 15% of the lines. It's mostly in the road to exit from the back.


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> [IMGic:[/IMG]
> 
> You asked for it


Is that the stolen race truck?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Black car takes up two spots and leaves their lights on.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Truck looks like it's taking up two spots too. Maybe that confused the black car on the depth of the parking spot.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

locobaz23 said:


> Unfortunately the day after I posted this our new Dr. informed me that he would like to park there. I can't argue with him, so I gave it up.


Simply refer him to the law case of Finders v Keepers


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

iThread said:


> Truck looks like it's taking up two spots too. Maybe that confused the black car on the depth of the parking spot.


Car was already there. Truck is mine. Parked correctly. Spaces are angled offset like in the center row of this diagram. I suspect they parked like that to take maximum advantage of the shade from the trees on the island next to the car. But why they had their lights on in the middle of the day is beyond my imagination.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Ah, cool.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Because Cupertino


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Apparently Bentleys are allowed to park in crosswalks...


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

locobaz23 said:


>


Let it be.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Some lady bought an XC70 and then returned it after two days with some nonsense reason. Drove the sales staff crazy throughout both the buying and returning process. And the icing on the cake? When she came to return the car, she parked it like this. Yes, that Civic was there before her.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

cityjohn said:


> Let it be.


With a parking job like that, he needs some words of wisdom.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

Given the shape of the doors on those things and the requirement to swing them wide to get in, I can forgive the parking position, but it should be parked nose out to ensure the drivers side is accessable.


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

lyonsroar said:


>


I know.... who parks their Hyundai _right in the middle _of the aisle?


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

#


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


>


Clarkson wept!


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

I can appreciate the person keeping an old car clean, but by no means is the Diamante deserving of such a space.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Old Windy said:


>


Well, it _is_ in the parking lot for a store that sells eyeglasses. Finding out that that wasn't just paint was probably pretty surprising. :laugh:


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

redshift said:


> Well, it _is_ in the parking lot for a store that sells eyeglasses. Finding out that that wasn't just paint was probably pretty surprising. :laugh:


Meh, it's a truck. That little stone border is nothing. And, if he parked between the lines the driver of the car to his right couldn't get into this car anymore. So I would have parked like that too. 

Sent from my Xposed Nexus 7


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

Double post. Oops..

Sent from my Xposed Nexus 7


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Old Windy said:


> #


At least the guy in the Pilot can get in.:laugh:


----------



## Thrasher (Jul 18, 2003)

Forgot to snap a picture but saw a Ferrari taking up two spaces and pulled up with it's nose over the curb at the casino. :banghead:
I'm good with 2 spaces on the very back of the lot, but this clown clearly had no respect for the low nose of a Ferrari.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

iThread said:


> Because Cupertino


Seems to be a recurring theme with Sienna drivers...

A friend of mine went into the store a couple of days ago, came back out to this (hers is the Sorento, her son's pic and caption)...



Also, I just noticed that the handicapped parking sign is upside-down. Maybe that confused the Sienna driver lol.


----------



## athensalex (Apr 1, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

spockcat said:


> Parking balloons


okay, I was always a little :-| when it came to the "funny" parking tickets. but this is actually f-ing hilarious to me for some reason.


----------



## s14_sr20_silvia (Feb 26, 2011)

I dunno... I might be the winner:


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

These two cars were fighting over this parking spot. They sat there in a stalemate for about 2 minutes until the one backing in finally drove off.


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

Like the spot wasn't big enough...

Swyped with my Nexus 5.


----------



## koston. (Aug 20, 2003)

ThatsGoodT said:


>




YOU CANT BACK IN!


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## mfredrick (Oct 19, 2012)

Old Windy said:


> #


In his defense the raptor is somthing like 11" wider then your average vehicle. And only .2" skinnier then a H1 hummer. I imagine it doesnt fit well much of anywhere.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

mfredrick said:


> In his defense the raptor is somthing like 11" wider then your average vehicle. And only .2" skinnier then a H1 hummer. I imagine it doesnt fit well much of anywhere.


Agreed. I actually think this driver is DIR!


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

NightTrain EX said:


> Agreed. I actually think this driver is DIR!


I agree. Gave the car on the side plenty of room!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Spotted this lovely job along the banks of the Elbe today. I was up on a bridge so I had a difficult time getting the entire presentation. In addition to attempting to get their back end in the river, this person managed to be over the line on the left AND the right thanks to that jaunty angle. 










The whole lot was full of special little snowflakes who had no regard for the lines and other vehicles. Must be something about that location. Some sort of "Practice Lot"?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

At Best Buy yesterday.


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

I went into the grocery store and came out to this. I was actually laughing how dumb this person was.



Note where the parking spot lines end...


----------



## MillCreekGinster (May 10, 2004)

Jackpot.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

MillCreekGinster said:


> Jackpot.


Where was that taken? The mall in Lynnwood?


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

At my work this morning. 

This woman backs her car in every day and leaves it like this. :facepalm:

I favored it over to the right a bit, just for fun. :laugh:


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

ThatsGoodT said:


> These two cars were fighting over this parking spot. They sat there in a stalemate for about 2 minutes until the one backing in finally drove off.



This grinds my gears. I back into street parking spots.


----------



## MillCreekGinster (May 10, 2004)

CRacer21 said:


> Where was that taken? The mall in Lynnwood?


Yup, north parking lot by Macaroni grill.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

So satisfying.


----------



## JJS119 (Aug 26, 2008)

bastion72 said:


> So satisfying.


That guy is my hero.


----------



## zoglog (Apr 1, 2014)

Lexus L is loooooong


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

JJS119 said:


> That guy is my hero.


Looking at this video (over and over again because it's mesmerizing). I'm not sure the car warranted the punishment it got. It looks like it was as close as it could get to the wall while still allowing reasonable access to the driver's door. (and if he pulled in: passenger's door). I think this is a case of poorly designed spaces rather than a guy parking like an idiot.


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

Smigelski said:


> Looking at this video (over and over again because it's mesmerizing). I'm not sure the car warranted the punishment it got. It looks like it was as close as it could get to the wall while still allowing reasonable access to the driver's door. (and if he pulled in: passenger's door). I think this is a case of poorly designed spaces rather than a guy parking like an idiot.


I'm thinking that the car is not in an actual space. Usually there is empty space around the elevators or doors.


----------



## kingowe (Jun 12, 2007)

ThatsGoodT said:


> These two cars were fighting over this parking spot. They sat there in a stalemate for about 2 minutes until the one backing in finally drove off.


As it has for decades, the nose-in vs. back-in battle rages on!


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Neezy13 said:


> I'm thinking that the car is not in an actual space. Usually there is empty space around the elevators or doors.


It's poorly designed spaces. In the picture you can see the yellow lines outlining the spaces. The white sedan's passenger side is basically on that yellow line, and the truck is trying to get into the space next to it. The truck actually has space to go in, not sure why he felt the need to ram the sedan.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

evosky said:


> It's poorly designed spaces. In the picture you can see the yellow lines outlining the spaces. The white sedan's passenger side is basically on that yellow line, and the truck is trying to get into the space next to it. The truck actually has space to go in, not sure why he felt the need to ram the sedan.


it happened in Brazil, where apparently there isnt a whole lot of space between rows of parked cars. the guy left for vacation, and parked his car like that.


----------



## oviewankenobi (Nov 8, 2009)

Pay a couple grand for a parking spot by destroying someone else car to park their own? Whatev. Sounds like a bad day just getting worse.


----------



## Dageorge (Nov 23, 2006)

From when I lived in Dublin (couldn't find the original so I had to pull it off instagram):



This is from Lisbon, and I admit that this sort of thing is much more common in southern Europe. Not sure that I blame the drivers...gotta do what you gotta do! Oh, and 2CV!


----------



## RatBustard (Jun 15, 2007)

evosky said:


> It's poorly designed spaces. In the picture you can see the yellow lines outlining the spaces. The white sedan's passenger side is basically on that yellow line, and the truck is trying to get into the space next to it. The truck actually has space to go in, not sure why he felt the need to ram the sedan.


also note the time stamp: it took him ~30 minutes to park then ram the car.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

bastion72 said:


> So satisfying.


Flawless


----------



## green tea (Feb 17, 2001)

hushypushy said:


> Some lady bought an XC70 and then returned it after two days with some nonsense reason. Drove the sales staff crazy throughout both the buying and returning process. And the icing on the cake? When she came to return the car, she parked it like this. Yes, that Civic was there before her.


what place lets your return a car you purchased


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Carmax does.


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

I need to walk around the parking lot at work and at my apartments with my camera, I could add a ton to this thread lol


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

green tea said:


> what place lets your return a car you purchased


My dealership (Volvo Palo Alto) does. 3 days/250 miles, no questions asked. I have no idea who decided that was a good idea :screwy:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

This was taken back in 2012. I had a knee injury and couldn't put pressure on my right knee, which made it incredibly difficult to walk. They never gave me a handicap placard so I liked to park as far off from everyone else as I could. That way I could open the Beetle's enormous door so I could get in/out without hurting my knee more. (even though as the pic shows anytime I do that I come back surrounded by cars that weren't there when I parked.) I was at the orthopedic getting it checked out, had to get some fluid drained out of it and some more fun stuff. Then I waddle out and find this douche parked right on the line close enough to where my door wouldn't even open up to the first 'click' so it kept closing back on me as I tried to painfully hop and squeeze my way in. Before or now after the knee injury this wouldn't really bother me, but trying to get into that with a f'ed up knee sucksss.


----------



## DOMIT (Oct 26, 2009)

DG7Projects said:


> Glendale, CA
> 
> 
> 
> :laugh:


Wow, that hanging from the ceiling parking IS impressive I must say! :laugh:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

My seamstress again


----------



## Sarpedon (Jun 9, 2011)

About an hour or so ago, local shopping parking lot. 










Chevy was there before I arrived, the Cadillac pulled up as I was getting out of my car.
Hung around for a while having a smoke, caddy driver was a *big* girl.... :laugh:


----------



## LoudTIGER (Aug 12, 2002)

my jackass neighbor:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

$5 says you wont move his car in front of the dumpster.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Is that sweetridebro? :laugh:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

110% chance that a visit to Newton, MA results in content for this thread. This one came with the added bonus of the hag driving the car seeing me taking pics and getting huffy about it.


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Smigelski said:


> It looks like it was as close as it could get to the wall while still allowing reasonable access to the driver's door. (and if he pulled in: passenger's door).


Then they should have parked somewhere else. Squeezing your giant car into a tight spot so you can be near the door/elevator doesn't make it okay to straddle or park over the line.

At the IKEA in Woodbridge all the spots near the garage entrance are "COMPACT ONLY" but they are always all filled with SUVs, full-sized pick up trucks and large sedans. :facepalm:


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Hostile said:


> all the spots, *anywhere*, marked "COMPACT ONLY" are always all filled with SUVs, full-sized pick up trucks and large sedans. :facepalm:


*FTFY*


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I guess these guys didn't want to get any scratches or door dings on their trucks. They are even taking up 3 spaces.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


> I guess these guys didn't want to get any scratches or door dings on their trucks. They are even taking up 3 spaces.


I don't see anything...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

matches said:


> I don't see anything...


Of course not, they are in camo and you are probably a civilian.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> I guess these guys didn't want to get any scratches or door dings on their trucks. They are even taking up 3 spaces.


Well the M35 is 8ft wide.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Well the M35 is 8ft wide.


Pfft. Standard parking spaces are 9 feet wide. No excuses!


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

Picture a long sweeping corner (complete with street sign showing the 2 streets intersecting) in a quiet neighborhood with little car traffic. A Suburban owner, who I'm guessing is the GC on a remodeling project, continually parks his Contractor-grade Suburban *perpendicular* to the curb on the middle of the corner. All 20+ feet of it, hanging into the street. And we've got oodles of elderly drivers here too -- surprised he's not been driven into yet. In the washed-out picture, his RF tire is just off the curb.

I finally caught him long enough today to ask him to PLEASE park it parallel to the curb, and not perpendicular. He quickly complied. Why should anyone think it was OK to do that??? :screwy:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Smigelski said:


> Pfft. Standard parking spaces are 9 feet wide. No excuses!


Anywhere from 7.5 - 9 ft. Even here in Texas most seem to be 8 - 8.5 ft.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Anywhere from 7.5 - 9 ft. Even here in Texas most seem to be 8 - 8.5 ft.


Way to kill a joke.










:beer:


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

i accidentally stumbled upon this video when browsing on youtube...


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

PuffMaN said:


> i accidentally stumbled upon this video when browsing on youtube...


This has to be fake, or they were all drunk, or something. I refuse to believe that there can be more than one perfectly functioning human being with that level of ineptitude in the same place.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

This dip**** with the grey shirt parked right on a three lane busy road (Queensway in etobicoke for the locals) and went looking at cars. Even though the entrance to the parking lot was just out of frame in front of his car


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> This dip**** with the grey shirt parked right on a three lane busy road (Queensway in etobicoke for the locals) and went looking at cars. Even though the entrance to the parking lot was just out of frame in front of his car


You mean "behind" his car I assume.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

Currently outside my door.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

CRacer21 said:


> You mean "behind" his car I assume.


Where is there another other guy in a grey shirt? :laugh:


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Fortunately no kids were hurt.


----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)

yup nothing to see here....just blocking the way out


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Saw this tool in the parking garage this morning.

(Holy blurry pic. Sorry, was trying to not be so obvious I was taking pics of the car.)


















S-class land yacht is parked into two lanes of traffic to get that front spot next to the elevators that the car can't actually fit into. He's sticking almost 2' out of the back of the space and is about a foot over into the perpendicular lane. :facepalm:


----------



## vdub10golf (Jan 23, 2010)

Spotted this one today...


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

Current


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

While looking for something else I stumbled on a pic that I had forgotten about but thought would be an excellent addition to this thread.

Taken at 1 Memorial in Cambridge back in 2007 (hence the poor quality of the image). This person learned the hard way why that driveway is marked "Do Not Enter". :lol:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

locobaz23 said:


> Currently outside my door.





locobaz23 said:


> Current


I see your location. It all makes sense.

I actually love visiting there, but damn, it all makes sense. The Malibu is up there for the worst parking job ever seen... far beyond the 'look, this ******* didn't want his POS dinged' ones.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

vdub10golf said:


> Spotted this one today...


That's just to leave adequate space for the tow truck driver to do his thing when the suspension blows up. :beer:


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Alright, which one of you guys did this:

http://nymag.com/daily/intelligencer/2014/07/harsh-parking-critic-goes-a-bit-overboard.html












> CBS 2 reports (//newyork.cbslocal.com/2014/07/23/queens-neighbors-furious-at-vandal-calling-out-bad-parking-jobs/) that a vandal in Queens has gone vigilante on what he deems poorly parked vehicles, deploying the rare-epithet shorthand “S Bag” and everything. A second variation says, “Hey scumbag park right.” (A dude in cargo shorts was caught on surveillance footage nearby carrying a can of spray paint.) But the most New York City thing about the whole ordeal, besides the excessive aggression, is that the parkers maintain they did a fine job and another car couldn’t have fit anyway.


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

we need more ppl like :

http://www.autoblog.com/2014/07/24/ny-graffiti-parking-vigilante-video/

maybe in fluorescent pink writing

plasti-dip would be better though

when ppl park inbetween lines taking up 2 spots, i will intentionally put a parking cart adjacent to them (a car might not be able to park there, but a cart can)


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

deagle said:


> we need more ppl like :
> 
> http://www.autoblog.com/2014/07/24/ny-graffiti-parking-vigilante-video/
> 
> ...


Honest question: did you read the post directly above yours before posting this?


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

It's a shame they didn't show how the cars were parked for the public to determine if such vandalism was warranted. I would guess so though, no one would take a chance of spraypainting cars with that message if they did in fact park their cars properly.

Hey, at least spray paint can be removed. If he really wanted to be a dick he could have keyed the cars.

Also I think he'll be caught. A surveillance camera didn't catch him doing it but one caught him walking around with a can in his hand like an idiot. Plus with the media attention given, the police would probably be more determined to catch him.


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

What kind of person thinks it's OK to spray paint a poorly parked car, but refuses to spell out a swear word when doing it? :screwy:


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

NathanDetroit said:


> What kind of person thinks it's OK to spray paint a poorly parked car, but refuses to spell out a swear word when doing it? :screwy:


A kid?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ultimate parking


----------



## ColoradoS13 (May 20, 2009)

:thumbdown:


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

Mike! said:


> I see your location. It all makes sense.
> 
> I actually love visiting there, but damn, it all makes sense. The Malibu is up there for the worst parking job ever seen...


dont travel much but ive visited 3 other countries outside the states and im fairly sure curbs and parking lanes have the same universal meaning


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

CRacer21 said:


> A kid?


Yea but they have spelled out the curses in full in the past it seems:


Autoblog said:


> An unknown parking-enforcement vigilante in the Glendale neighborhood of Queens, New York, has been going around tagging cars with spray paint, leaving indelible messages like "Learn to park S bag" and "Hey S*** bag park right" (expletive deleted).


Unless that was a second person.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Went to a community center for a cookout, and saw this in the parking lot with no one around. 










There were booster seats in the back, so I'm guessing the parent was distracted, and didn't even notice the kid left the door open. 

While the parking was correct, they missed one... little.... detail to finish the task.


----------



## rbtz (Mar 19, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> Went to a community center for a cookout, and saw this in the parking lot with no one around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's proper etiquette in this situation? Close door for them protecting from thieves, but potentially maybe locking them out of their car? Or Leave it open, not touching someone elses property?


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Yes, he was pumping gas from there. He had just walked out of frame to the left when I took this photo.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

rbtz said:


> What's proper etiquette in this situation? Close door for them protecting from thieves, but potentially maybe locking them out of their car? Or Leave it open, not touching someone elses property?


if i came accross that, id just jump in the car and wait. then raise hell for locking myself into the car.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Spotted this morning. CLA-dude thought he was too cool for school. When he was leaving, he also failed to even come close to stopping at a stop sign.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Went to a community center for a cookout, and saw this in the parking lot with no one around.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I hate to admit it, but I have done this very thing before. My daughter's "hands were full" so she didn't close the door. That was her excuse anyway. She was carrying...her phone. lol Luckily, it was a trip to the drug store and we were in and out in about 5 minutes. But I still had to :facepalm: myself over it anyway. :banghead:


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

rbtz said:


> What's proper etiquette in this situation? Close door for them protecting from thieves, but potentially maybe locking them out of their car? Or Leave it open, not touching someone elses property?


I would shut it with my booty, as in not to leave fingerprints.


----------



## Pf3il (Dec 28, 2004)

evosky said:


> Spotted this morning. CLA-dude thought he was too cool for school. When he was leaving, he also failed to even come close to stopping at a stop sign.


did you spot this one on your morning helicopter ride? :laugh:


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

I love my office. They even came and repainted the lines today but apparently the BMW club is exempt.











Then the usual offense. The person will come from the entrance on the right, drive over the sidewalk to pull into the space since it is "convenient". But no attempt to straighten out is made, apparently sidewalks are also considered roads. The facilities office is going to be putting signs on posts along the sidewalk to prevent people from pulling through over the walkway. :laugh:


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Pf3il said:


> did you spot this one on your morning helicopter ride? :laugh:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Pf3il said:


> did you spot this one on your morning helicopter ride? :laugh:





Lawn_Mower said:


>


How did you know? Actually, my office is right next to this lot, so we can observe all the :facepalm: moments that happen


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Neither of those are spaces.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

locobaz23 said:


> I would shut it with my ****, as in not to leave fingerprints.


FIFY


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Yup!


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

What a great tag :laugh:


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

matches said:


> Neither of those are spaces.


MOA?

I can't tell you how many times I have been rolling around looking for a spot then come up on one of these "spots" only to be bummed out that it isn't a spot. :banghead: God I hate that place so much.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Lawn_Mower said:


> What a great tag :laugh:


Dick was already taken.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Lawn_Mower said:


> What a great tag :laugh:





2.0T_Convert said:


> Dick was already taken.


----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

I'm having a hard time being upset with Mr. Wangs parking. I mean the guy got the California DMV to put WANG on a license plate, so I'm willing to give the guy a pass. Carry on Mr. Wang.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

rabbit83 said:


> I'm having a hard time being upset with Mr. Wangs parking. I mean the guy got the California DMV to put WANG on a license plate, so I'm willing to give the guy a pass. Carry on Mr. Wang.


Even more impressive that he got the California DMV to put WANG on an Arizona plate!


----------



## rabbit83 (Apr 11, 2003)

redshift said:


> Even more impressive that he got the California DMV to put WANG on an Arizona plate!


Mr. Wang gets results!


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

In reference to the above post....i rarely see full size trucks that can park within the lines. They are almost ALWAYS parked crooked and over two spots.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

heffe80 said:


> In reference to the above post....i rarely see full size trucks that can park within the lines. They are almost ALWAYS parked crooked and over two spots.


To be fair it was a royal PITA to perfectly park my fathers Tundra when I took it to the local mall. There is barely enough clearance between rows to allow for the wide turning radius to perfectly get into between the lines. Plus those pesky lines are so far below that when you exit and notice are you not perfectly centered you just say f*ck it and move on with life.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

In our garage the dicks with the fullsize pickups always park at the end of the rows on the up/down ramps so you have to come around the blind corners on the wrong side of the road to get around them because their long trucks stick out 3-4ft into the road. :banghead:


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If I need to park in a crowded lot with short spaces and there isn't room to go way out to the end, sometimes I have to take up 2 adjacent spots in the pickup and park angled just to avoid sticking 3 feet out into the traffic lane (truck is just over 21' long plus a bonus 8-10" if I've been towing and the ball mount is attached). I figure better to screw one person out of a spot than to screw everybody that's trying to drive by.

It may look douchey, but sometimes it's the lesser of two evils.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

2.0T_Convert said:


> To be fair it was a royal PITA to perfectly park my fathers Tundra when I took it to the local mall. There is barely enough clearance between rows to allow for the wide turning radius to perfectly get into between the lines. Plus those pesky lines are so far below that when you exit and notice are you not perfectly centered you just say f*ck it and move on with life.


That's why trucks and other long vehicles should be parked in reverse :thumbup:

And it's also why they tend to park in reverse in Japan; the parking lots don't have a lot of space between lanes.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

hushypushy said:


> That's why trucks and other long vehicles should be parked in reverse :thumbup:


Might have well put up a police detour due to the time it would take me to perfectly reverse park a truck


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Doing a bit of shopping with the wife and parked beside this meathead


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

heffe80 said:


> In reference to the above post....i rarely see full size trucks that can park within the lines. They are almost ALWAYS parked crooked and over two spots.


Forgot about this one I got off my dashcam the other day.....



















..... the guy didn't even look for a spot, just parked in the lane in an intersection outside the local beer store.

Not enough :banghead:'s for this ultimate parking douche.


----------



## Little Byron (Nov 10, 2002)

This guy parks like this nearly every day..


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

Viking said:


> MOA?
> 
> I can't tell you how many times I have been rolling around looking for a spot then come up on one of these "spots" only to be bummed out that it isn't a spot. :banghead: God I hate that place so much.


Haha it looks similar, but no. This is in the ramp by my office in downtown MPLS.


----------



## alfafan (Nov 24, 2000)

hushypushy said:


> That's why trucks and other long vehicles should be parked in reverse :thumbup:
> 
> And it's also why they tend to park in reverse in Japan; the parking lots don't have a lot of space between lanes.


I always park in reverse. Makes for quick getaways


----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

It wasn't even a senior citizen, I watched some kid get in it. There were 100 open spots as well.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Might have well put up a police detour due to the time it would take me to perfectly reverse park a truck


Heh. Practice makes perfect.

I park cars all day at work, and parking in reverse is at least as fast as parking forward. Remember that when you leave, you simply drive away 



alfafan said:


> I always park in reverse. Makes for quick getaways


ha, funny you mention that. There's a particular marijuana dispensary in San Jose that has signs in the parking lot saying "NO REVERSE PARKING"...presumably for that reason? :screwy:

Also, some Euro parking I found while googling for that sign:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

hushypushy said:


> ha, funny you mention that. There's a particular marijuana dispensary in San Jose that has signs in the parking lot saying "NO REVERSE PARKING"...presumably for that reason? :screwy:
> 
> Also, some Euro parking I found while googling for that sign:


I was once given a parking ticket in a city owned parking lot in Meriden, CT for backing a motorcycle into a parking space. The space was facing downhill and pulling in forwards would have meant the bike could have tipped over and backing out uphill is difficult on a motorcycle. I don't recall if I paid the ticket and let it go or argued it in court. It was total BS.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

hushypushy said:


> That's why trucks and other long vehicles should be parked in reverse :thumbup:
> 
> And it's also why they tend to park in reverse in Japan; the parking lots don't have a lot of space between lanes.


Most construction companies a reverse park only. Company and personal vehicles for emergencies.


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

matches said:


> Neither of those are spaces.


looks just like my parking garage at NF Memorial lol


----------



## A4Ryan (Jul 8, 2005)

Still in car eating McDonalds.....


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)

Not the worst of the parking offenses, but probably one of the things that pisses me off the most (probably because the BRZ is mine lol)










Then there's this person. Parked in the isle, not in a parallel space turning the road in to a one-way. What makes people think that's ok?


















You can see how far out it is in my mirror.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Bosley said:


>


I can't imagine handling a crew cab 8ft on an everyday basis. That's over 21' of truck. Angling over two spots is probably the norm, though 3 here was careless.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike! said:


> I can't imagine handling a crew cab 8ft on an everyday basis. That's over 21' of truck. Angling over two spots is probably the norm, though 3 here was careless.


Rob Ford on crack? Maybe he is picking up some Jamacian patties to kill his munchies.


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ Ho - lee - shiet


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

izzo said:


>


Spotted the same pic on imgur just now.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

Lots of schools have a "drive a tractor to school day". A local rural school in my area has it at the end of the year.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

NightTrain EX said:


> Spotted the same pic on imgur just now.


That's DIR!


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

hawkeye7 said:


> Nope, this isn't the same picture twice


Deja Vu


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

hawkeye7 said:


> Deja Vu


Those Mini Coopers have huge doors. I would stay well away from it too. 

Funny thing about that space is how wide the one to the right is compared to the one on the left. The people who striped the lot didn't plan that well to have even spaces.


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLC_Punker (Mar 2, 2002)

Spotted by my wife. She said somebody shamed him into moving it:


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

SLC_Punker said:


> Spotted by my wife. She said somebody shamed him into moving it:


Ha a Maserati, it probably depreciated by 10% in the amount of time that it took him to move it......


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy was parked in a handicap space without a handicap permit.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

spockcat said:


> This guy was parked in a handicap space without a handicap permit.


What is that?


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Emergency Civic redesign


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

I hate clicking on this tread b/c of my blood pressure 

If I owned a company, I would make sure the parking spaces at my HQ are a bit wider than average with double lines. But, I would put HUGE signs at the entrance of the lot stating that a wheel so much on the line will get you a boot with a $200 fine. The sign would be in multiple languages and pictures for those who can't read. I would have security patrol the lot and if they see lousy parking, then BAM! A boot. Plus one of those huge PITA stickers on the driver's side window.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

This Odyssey driver had a hard time leaving his space. Five bikes had been inserted between all the cars, including two nearly touching his van. Parking police are seen not giving them tickets (the bikes weren't violating anything apparently); while the driver awaits the help of another guy who wanted his spot to move the bikes over.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cityjohn said:


> This Odyssey driver had a hard time leaving his space. Five bikes had been inserted between all the cars, including two nearly touching his van. Parking police are seen not giving them tickets (the bikes weren't violating anything apparently); while the driver awaits the help of another guy who wanted his spot to move the bikes over.


Too bad they couldn't ticket the bikes. It was a d**k move parking in-between all those cars like that.

Back on topic, here is a double shot (not my pic)


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Another awesome parking job at Tim Hortons.


----------



## retro_rocket (Apr 17, 2002)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

mx5er said:


> I hate clicking on this tread b/c of my blood pressure
> 
> If I owned a company, I would make sure the parking spaces at my HQ are a bit wider than average with double lines. But, I would put HUGE signs at the entrance of the lot stating that a wheel so much on the line will get you a boot with a $200 fine. The sign would be in multiple languages and pictures for those who can't read. I would have security patrol the lot and if they see lousy parking, then BAM! A boot. Plus one of those huge PITA stickers on the driver's side window.


I know your joking. You are so joking.

your joking, right?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

spockcat said:


> This guy was parked in a handicap space without a handicap permit.





dh71704 said:


> What is that?


Found it: http://kitcarmike.com/



> Extra Terrestrial Vehicle Pricing is as follows: call for pricing, with your choice of drivetrain. Some of the cars we have used in the past to create the ETV are " Chevy Cobalt, Chevy Cobalt SS, Chevy Aveo, Toyota Echo, Honda Insight, Toyota MR2, Electric drivetrain, Porsche Boxster. If you have a specific car in question please give us a call and we will research wether or not the body can fit. Yes the ETV is street legal with all DOT glass and lights. Please call with any questions, Mike Vetter at 321-431-8120


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Another awesome parking job at Tim Hortons.



Have you ever tried to park a dually in a standard spot? No? if he was on the outside edge of the parking lot with no one near him, I cut hime some slack. I always parked my dually out in the outer area of the parking lot and had to park it like that because it usually didn't fit inside the standard spot, especially if cars were around it (you can't walk between the dually fenders and whatever car is parked next to it on either side if you try). And with the trailer hitch on it, it was also usually too long to fit inside the length of a standard spot which made it doubly frustrating.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Chris_V said:


> Have you ever tried to park a dually in a standard spot?.


I work construction/pipeline and drive duallies all the time. They're not hard to park properly at all.


----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> I work construction/pipeline and drive duallies all the time. They're not hard to park properly at all.


if I tried to fit mine inside a standard spot with cars around it, no one could get to their doors to get in or out due to the width of the dually fenders. Sorry, but if you did that, you'd be a douchenozzle to the people on either side of you. Park out in the outer areas of lots so you don't inconvenience anyone else with the dually. And then there's the length, If the front of my truck was parked anywhere near the front edge of the spot, the back and hitch would be a few feet beyond the back of the spot into the next spot.. if i'm nosed in, then the back sticks way out into the lane. if i'm backed in, then I'm well into the next spot back, or well over the sidewalk if there is one. These trucks are LONG.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Chris_V said:


> if I tried to fit mine inside a standard spot with cars around it, no one could get to their doors to get in or out due to the width of the dually fenders. Sorry, but if you did that, you'd be a douchenozzle to the people on either side of you. Park out in the outer areas of lots so you don't inconvenience anyone else with the dually. And then there's the length, If the front of my truck was parked anywhere near the front edge of the spot, the back and hitch would be a few feet beyond the back of the spot into the next spot.. if i'm nosed in, then the back sticks way out into the lane. if i'm backed in, then I'm well into the next spot back, or well over the sidewalk if there is one. These trucks are LONG.


Then maybe our parking spots in Canada are a little larger or our duallies smaller :laugh: . I can back a dually into damn bear any spot in any lot and people can still get in and out of their cars no problem. Sure the nose can stick out if it's a crew/long box.

Come on up to Canada and I'll show you how to park your truck properly


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

When everyone parks like crap, then no one is parked like crap.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^ It's like when a substitute teacher walks in and all the desks are turned backwards. :laugh:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

^ Really reaching with that last one bro.


----------



## CRacer21 (Oct 6, 2004)

saron81 said:


> ^ Really reaching with that last one bro.


Beaton by 15 minutes.


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

Could be a double whammy for the DIW thread with that B-E-A-Utiful "soft top" The lady just sat and stared at me while I took the picture. Idk wtf is wrong with people


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> Could be a double whammy for the DIW thread with that B-E-A-Utiful "soft top" The lady just sat and stared at me while I took the picture. Idk wtf is wrong with people
> 
> http://i1334.photobucket.com/albums/w656/SpoolMyGti/20140805_112857_zps48556107.jpg[/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

No she was sitting there when I parked for work and I looked out the window 25 minutes later and she was still there. Im assuming her husband was in the store but still, why the hell park like that.


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> Could be a double whammy for the DIW thread with that B-E-A-Utiful "soft top" The lady just sat and stared at me while I took the picture. Idk wtf is wrong with people


I'm wondering the same thing. It's quite rude to walk up to someone's car while they're sitting in it and start taking pictures of them sitting in their own car, minding their own business.



SpoolMyGTI said:


> No she was sitting there when I parked for work and I looked out the window 25 minutes later and she was still there. Im assuming her husband was in the store but still, why the hell park like that.


Looking at the car's shadow, I would say she was angled like that so the sun wasn't beating down directly on her while she waits in the car. It is a hot sunny summer day in the widwest after all. I would have angled my car the same way if I was going to be sitting in it and there was no other shade.

Quite a number of these last few have really been reaching.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

SpoolMyGTI said:


> No she was sitting there when I parked for work and I looked out the window 25 minutes later and she was still there. Im assuming her husband was in the store but still, why the hell park like that.


Unfortunately you can't cure stupid. But if ignorance was painful the world might be a better place.... :beer:


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

cityjohn said:


> This Odyssey driver had a hard time leaving his space. Five bikes had been inserted between all the cars, including two nearly touching his van. Parking police are seen not giving them tickets (the bikes weren't violating anything apparently); while the driver awaits the help of another guy who wanted his spot to move the bikes over.


in cases like that, scooter boy should return to see his not quite a motorcycle on its side on the sidewalk....


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

boner said:


> in cases like that, scooter boy should return to see his not quite a motorcycle on its side on the sidewalk....


Exactly this. Or parallel to parked cars on the road so they would get towed. Only an idiot would wait for traffic enforcement.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Exactly this. Or parallel to parked cars on the road so they would get towed. Only an idiot would wait for traffic enforcement.


Steering could have been locked making the bike difficult to move.


----------



## TimesNewRoman (Oct 13, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Steering could have been locked making the bike difficult to move.


If I had a buddy with me I'm sure we'd have no problem depositing it into the nearest planter or fountain. :laugh:


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> I know *your* joking. *You are* so joking.
> 
> *your* joking, right?





:facepalm::facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Had to be stealthy with this one, the guy was about 20 feet away checking out cars 

This one just made me sad, though. Clean Focus SVT in a really nice salmon color (potato pics do not do it justice), but...c'mon man. I hate when people park by feel.



He's in the lines but...that poor lip...



You can see on the right side of the photo (left side of the car) that one of the clips holding on the lip popped out...


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Cassetrop said:


>


The driver of the Echo handed out some justice of their own. She's going to be climbing her ass through the passenger side. :laugh:


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

New one today. Imagine my surprise when I realized that is how they actually parked, and there wasn't anyone in the car.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Suburban soccer moms over the course of maybe a month


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

locobaz23 said:


> New one today. Imagine my surprise when I realized that is how they actually parked, and there wasn't anyone in the car.


Didn't you already lose your spot to a doctor?


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

hushypushy said:


> Had to be stealthy with this one, the guy was about 20 feet away checking out cars
> 
> This one just made me sad, though. Clean Focus SVT in a really nice salmon color (potato pics do not do it justice), but...c'mon man. I hate when people park by feel.
> 
> ...



I remember back in the mid 90's I was in a parking lot and some kid came in a little too hot to the parking spot in daddy's new Caddy STS and completely broke the front lip off on the extra high curb. He was actually crying about how his dad was going to be so mad.


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

NightTrain EX said:


> Didn't you already lose your spot to a doctor?


Yes, this is my new "spot".


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

DanG said:


> I remember back in the mid 90's I was in a parking lot and some kid came in a little too hot to the parking spot in daddy's new Caddy STS and completely broke the front lip off on the extra high curb. He was actually crying about how his dad was going to be so mad.




its like my favorite (eh, not really) part of The Fast and the Furious, when he drove the lightning into the curb. I still cringe every time!


----------



## Bladecatcher (Feb 24, 2010)

bastion72 said:


> When everyone parks like crap, then no one is parked like crap.


There has to be a story with this one.

Did Mary complain about Joe not parking in the lines, so Joe got the entire company to troll the **** out of Mary?


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

This douchemaster goes to the same gym I do and parks like this every damn time. Always in the prime spots near the entrance, too.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Wedge like 16-20 Smart cars in there on either side of it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Yo Teach said:


> This douchemaster goes to the same gym I do and parks like this every damn time. Always in the prime spots near the entrance, too.


This also deserves to the in the DIW thread. Blacks out headlights so he puts an LED light bar on top of the windshield. :screwy: A long, long time ago I mounted forward facing lights on a roll bar in the back of a pickup truck I owned. When you turned them on at night they were terrible as they lite up the hood so much it made it more difficult to see forward properly. They were only good for using when going very slow in a field. I imagine the LED light bar does the same.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

spockcat said:


> They were only good for using when going very slow in a field.


Well, aux lighting is generally put on a truck for moving slowly offroad... so... 

(not that Meatstick McBrodozer there has a clue about that)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

robbyb413 said:


> Well, aux lighting is generally put on a truck for moving slowly offroad... so...
> 
> (not that Meatstick McBrodozer there has a clue about that)


That's what I mean. That truck doesn't look like it even has seen a grass field. You can bet he uses that light to do stupid things such as intimidate people stopped at traffic lights in front of him at night.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

No doubt followed by something along these lines...


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

robbyb413 said:


> No doubt followed by something along these lines...


"Did I pop the tire?"
Priceless 

Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## powellt28 (Apr 3, 2003)

This is an area used to access another parking lot. If a few more people parked here, I would have been stuck in the lot I am standing in to take the picture.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

meh' close enough..... :facepalm:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


McDonald's built into a Walmart? 'Murica!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Smigelski said:


> McDonald's built into a Walmart? 'Murica!


A lot of WalMarts have fast food chain stores inside. It is a money maker for them renting the space. Also I've seen a number of Target stores with Starbucks inside. This dates back to when the 5&10 Cent stores had lunch counters.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Smigelski said:


> McDonald's built into a Walmart? 'Murica!


We have a Checkers and an Auntie Anne's pretzel in ours!



spockcat said:


> Also I've seen a number of Target stores with Starbucks inside.


Our Target and Harris Teeter both have a Starbucks inside. The Target is right across from another Starbucks in the same chopping center.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

This thread is why I carry a valve stem core remover with me at all times. :thumbup:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Smigelski said:


> McDonald's built into a Walmart? 'Murica!


oh yeah... I've seen Mc.D's & Subway's.... Also Banks, Optical Stores, Credit Unions, Hair Salons and Cell phone stores like AT&T.... and theres usually Tax-Prep stores like Jackson Hewitt in them for the months leading up to tax season... They build out the front of the stores to have additional retail space inside them....


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

No pic but I did shame a Tesla driver this morning. Dummy parked in one of the super tight spots next to the big pillars and was over the line.


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Today's sighting by a friend, handicap spot as well...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Hostile said:


> No pic but *I did shame a Tesla driver this morning*. Dummy parked in one of the super tight spots next to the big pillars and was over the line.


Details requested.


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Omg what did I just see...

Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

NightTrain EX said:


> Details requested.


Not much really, I had just parked in the back row (after some idiot woman in an SUV came flying around the corner on the wrong side of the aisle and almost hit me head on) I was walking by when they pulled in. I watched to see if he was going to adjust but he cut off the car and he and the passenger both got out. I just said, "Seriously man? You're going to park over the line like that? Spaces in the garage are scarce enough without you parking like that." He said something about not staying there but I kept walking. I made my point and moved on.


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

I popped in to see what's going on in this thread.

This thread makes me angry. That's all.... Carry on :laugh:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Wow, thanks for that one, Debbie Downer.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Hostile said:


> Not much really, I had just parked in the back row (after some idiot woman in an SUV came flying around the corner on the wrong side of the aisle and almost hit me head on) I was walking by when they pulled in. I watched to see if he was going to adjust but he cut off the car and he and the passenger both got out. I just said, "Seriously man? You're going to park over the line like that? Spaces in the garage are scarce enough without you parking like that." He said something about not staying there but I kept walking. I made my point and moved on.


They're always in a hurry.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

ROFL I could never be mad at that, I ****ing love Bean boots.


----------



## mike minnillo (Sep 23, 2007)

Took this as I was leaving Advance Auto yesterday. And to top it off, another douche in a brodozer was parked the same way in the same spot when I got there.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Tool pulled into the lot behind me and parked like this. He must think his car is bigger than it is, smh


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Caught this gem at Meijer this evening. 

Bashed-up car + Florida plates + Meijer = serious fail. Not really shocked by this one.... 




I know, I could have zoomed in a bit. But, was trying to discreetly and quickly take a photo, with my phone, from my car. Sue me!


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

cuppie said:


> Caught this gem at Meijer this evening.
> 
> Bashed-up car + Florida plates + Meijer = serious fail. Not really shocked by this one....
> 
> ...


After 10 seconds with my phone - you're served. :laugh:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Walmart. 
No other explanation.


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

Short walk in the hospital's parking:
"Oh, *between* the lines, I thought you meant ON the lines"
















And the winner of the Douchebag Parking Award of the day is:
*drum roll*









Swyped on my Carbonated Nexus 5


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Preppy said:


> Now, how awesome would gender specific parking be?


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

Today at the local Lowe's. Before I even got the phone out, my wife said, "Boy, that's a lousy parking job."


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

^^ Every handicap parking job I've ever seen has looked like that.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Doug Butabi said:


> ^^ Every handicap parking job I've ever seen has looked like that.


Which one? Both the Jag and the Chevy are over the lines.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Smigelski said:


> Which one? Both the Jag and the Chevy are over the lines.


Lol, and both are in handicap spots. Assuming the signs in front of each spot are handicap signs.


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Weird. They're speaking French, but the film is set in Canada. So confusing. :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

opcorn:


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

Smigelski said:


> Which one? Both the Jag and the Chevy are over the lines.


Haha, didn't even notice the Chevy was over the lines, too busy looking at the crooked Jag. Yes, both handicap spots.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Next up this joke. He had a handicapped placard but made sure to sit practically in the backseat, door wide open, and parked at a ridiculous angle. He was waiting for someone in the store and only closed his door a little when I went to get in my car. Go f yourself.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Saw this yesterday.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Double-V said:


> Weird. They're speaking French, but the film is set in Canada. So confusing. :laugh:


notsureifserious.jpg


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


A shoe-in for the best car/truck on the site.....  :beer:  eace:


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

Double-V said:


> Weird. They're speaking French, but the film is set in Canada. So confusing. :laugh:


Not sure if you're serious but they speak French and English in Canada.


----------



## Grassten (Sep 24, 2011)

Two bad ass mustangs both parked in handicapped. The brown one was parked at a 45 degree angle (/) and was half in the cross walk. Still 'mirin.


----------



## Lawn_Mower (Jul 15, 2008)




----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Double-V said:


> Weird. They're speaking French, but the film is set in Canada. So confusing. :laugh:


There are a lot of areas in Canada where they speak French.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

tyintegra said:


> There are a lot of areas in Canada where they speak French.


You don't say!?!


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Bosley said:


> A shoe-in for the best car/truck on the site.....  :beer:  eace:


Call the toe truck


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

Bosley said:


> A shoe-in for the best car/truck on the site.....  :beer:  eace:





cityjohn said:


> Call the toe truck


Looks to be a foot over the line...opcorn:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cityjohn said:


> Call the toe truck





Bosley said:


> A shoe-in for the best car/truck on the site.....  :beer:  eace:





bizybyker said:


> Looks to be a foot over the line...opcorn:


Yo dog....


----------



## matches (Aug 18, 2005)

McBanagon said:


> Yo dog....


So much sole.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

matches said:


> So much sole.


What a heel.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

Copied from the latest pics thread. 

Girlfriend got new one on left, gave old one on right to her brother. I guess douchebaggery runs in the family. :thumbup:


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

This little old lady also came to a dead stop, on a bridge, to merge into another lane...


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

She should not be driving.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> She should not be driving.


Or parking.


----------



## AZGolf (Jun 6, 2000)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

This guy opened his door into our GTI. Looked at my wife and walked away. She sent me these pictures later. Fvcking mouth breathers. 

Inevitable too - look how far forward they pulled into their spot.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

AZGolf said:


>


Beat me to it :laugh:


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

WASCALLY_09WABBIT said:


> She should not be driving.
> 
> 
> cityjohn said:
> ...


I was scared she would leave before me, as I was parked behind her. Luckily I left first.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


Bahahahaha!


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Curb parking. The rear wheel is entirely up on the curb.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> Curb parking. The rear wheel is entirely up on the curb.


Driver's side too. They would have had to step out right onto the grass and say 'eh, I don't give a ****.'


----------



## 359Bailey1320 (Jan 27, 2004)

I get it. Nice truck. But I feel like you're putting a bullseye on it.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

HoyaZot said:


> This guy opened his door into our GTI. Looked at my wife and walked away. She sent me these pictures later. Fvcking mouth breathers.
> 
> Inevitable too - look how far forward they pulled into their spot.


So what did you guys do about it? Hopefully something I presume ...


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

String me up!


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hostile said:


> String me up!


Nothing wrong with that I purposely search for spaces just like that.


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Nothing wrong with that I purposely search for spaces just like that.


this. to avoid the rest of this thread


----------



## jeremyv821 (Aug 5, 2014)

Sorry about the pic being far away! But this car was parked like this... There was about 5 other people taking photos


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ That's why I never park by the taurus return. Too many of them loose like that, ready to just roll away and ding your car.


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

cityjohn said:


> ^ That's why I never park by the taurus return. Too many of them loose like that, ready to just roll away and ding your car.


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

evosky said:


> So what did you guys do about it? Hopefully something I presume ...


Nothing.


----------



## MkIIfreak (May 22, 2007)

At my local strip mall.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

In the loading bay at a Home Depot in Connecticut.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

:laugh:


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Hostile said:


> In the loading bay at a Home Depot in Connecticut.


I'm surprised no contractor keyed it...oh...wait...:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## jeremyv821 (Aug 5, 2014)

The same car!o.o 5 hrs later


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

You guys are horrible. 

:laugh:


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

I was coming in to post the same pic. :laugh:


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

I'm dumb: what am I missing in that Mini pic?


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

NotFast said:


> I'm dumb: what am I missing in that Mini pic?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7027051-So-my-car-was-vandalized


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Gym parking lot. I don't get why people try to park as close as possible AT THE GYM. Wouldn't walking further be part of physical fitness??



Hybrid S5!!


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Common theme in my garage


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NotFast said:


> Gym parking lot. I don't get why people try to park as close as possible AT THE GYM. Wouldn't walking further be part of physical fitness??
> 
> 
> 
> Hybrid S5!!


Unless I'd be blocking an actual charging station, I'd park there too. Eff hybrid-only spots. Hell, they're more efficient so should have to park as far away so us fossil-burners burn less dead Dinos, no?:thumbup:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

NotFast said:


> Gym parking lot. I don't get why people try to park as close as possible AT THE GYM. Wouldn't walking further be part of physical fitness??


I've never understood that either. My wife and I discussing a nearby gym:

Me - And XYZ Gym is close, you can even walk to it to warm up / cool down. It's only 10 minutes.

Wife - Why would I walk to the gym?


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Mike! said:


> I've never understood that either. My wife and I discussing a nearby gym:
> 
> Me - And XYZ Gym is close, you can even walk to it to warm up / cool down. It's only 10 minutes.
> 
> Wife - Why would I walk to the gym?


In my building we have a little workout room on the 3rd floor. You wouldn't believe how many people take the elevator to get to it. :laugh:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

i guess if you're gonna park where you don't belong, might as well call even more attention to yourself..... (driverhint: young, female, asain)


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Hostile said:


>


If I've learned anything from TCL, they were intending to park correctly but their engines all blew up before they could get all the way into the spot.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

redshift said:


> If I've learned anything from TCL, they were intending to park correctly but their engines all blew up before they could get all the way into the spot.


Bottom one's safe. It's an EJ20.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

In my neighborhood. :facepalm:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

SmithersSP said:


> In my neighborhood. :facepalm:


Terrible. Someone key this chicks (see what i did there) car quickly.


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

McBanagon said:


> Yo dog....


I am too straight-laced to park outside the lines, but if I saw the owner I'd hold my tongue.

(btw, this is a great pshop by McBg).


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

Doing nothing to debunk the stereotype.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Another Walgreens one. Has anyone heard of the "Broken windows theory"? I swear, bad parking follows that theory.



> Consider a building with a few broken windows. If the windows are not repaired, the tendency is for vandals to break a few more windows. Eventually, they may even break into the building, and if it's unoccupied, perhaps become squatters or light fires inside.
> 
> Or consider a pavement. Some litter accumulates. Soon, more litter accumulates. Eventually, people even start leaving bags of refuse from take-out restaurants there or even break into cars.


Or consider ****ty parking...people see one bad job, and assume that those lines don't even matter at all.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> Another Walgreens one. Has anyone heard of the "Broken windows theory"? I swear, bad parking follows that theory.
> 
> 
> 
> Or consider ****ty parking...people see one bad job, and assume that those lines don't even matter at all.


Does it say " dicklip" under that Benz?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Does it say " dicklip" under that Benz?


Web Pickup. Or did you already know that.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Context: Prime parking spot in the main lot area at the local C&C. Other very expensive cars park just fine in between the lines. Not this guy.


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

evosky said:


> Context: Prime parking spot in the main lot area at the local C&C. Other very expensive cars park just fine in between the lines. Not this guy.


Well to be fair the Rolls next to it didn't leave much room.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

ThatGTI said:


> Well to be fair the Rolls next to it didn't leave much room.


Depends on who got there first. If I had the Rolls and got there second, then I'd park way over the lines too.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

These were taken in the hotel I was staying at this weekend.

This is not a parking space:










And this guy said "Screw it; I'll park where other cars need to drive!"


----------



## LunarStrain (Nov 18, 2009)

ThatGTI said:


> Well to be fair the Rolls next to it didn't leave much room.


Are the Rolls and Gt Siamese Twins ? 


There i fixed it :


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

bastion72 said:


> When everyone parks like crap, then no one is parked like crap.





Bladecatcher said:


> There has to be a story with this one.


Look at the arrows on the street and then look at the angle of the spots...


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

evosky said:


> Context: Prime parking spot in the main lot area at the local C&C. Other very expensive cars park just fine in between the lines. Not this guy.



Car shows should cancel out any potential parking infractions, imo....


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

MCTB said:


> Look at the arrows on the street and then look at the angle of the spots...


Which should make it super easy to back your car into the parking spot!



Bosley said:


> Car shows should cancel out any potential parking infractions, imo....


This man speaks the truth.

Anyhow, not sure if this counts:


----------



## The Sage (Jul 30, 2004)

no handicap tag or plate. parked right in front of the building


20140902_111249 by Teh Sage, on Flickr


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

MCTB said:


> Look at the arrows on the street and then look at the angle of the spots...


We have a lot of spots like that around town. They are designed to park with your nose facing out.


----------



## worstusernameever (Nov 15, 2010)

evosky said:


> Context: Prime parking spot in the main lot area at the local C&C. Other very expensive cars park just fine in between the lines. Not this guy.


You've never seen what is involved in getting out of a GT have you?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Pinstripe said:


>


We had to go to Home Depot over the weekend, the parking lot was pretty small but I parked in the back away from everyone. When we came out some ******* d-bag in a beat Monte Carlo special was parked next to me. There were 5 empty spots on each side. :facepalm:

Oh, and I would have parked in the loading zone but it was filled with lumber and plants. :laugh:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

worstusernameever said:


> You've never seen what is involved in getting out of a GT have you?


Funny, Clarkson (54 and 6'5") has no issues getting into one. 

Fast forward to about 2:25





Oh, and plenty of other GTs have come to that same C&C without parking like dickbags.


----------



## ambit (Feb 2, 2004)

Gotta keep that base model V6 Camaro safe








(at least he was out at the end of the lot)


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

MCTB said:


> Look at the arrows on the street and then look at the angle of the spots...


It's called back-in angle parking, and it's actually the safest way to design angled parking. Another example:

https://www.google.com/maps/@38.8909776,-77.0136665,167m/data=!3m1!1e3

If you don't believe the legitimacy of that location, zoom out and see where you are.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

I came across these two idiots over the weekend in the *SAME* parking lot, at the *SAME* time.










The grey Hyundai was pulled out so far into the aisle that no one could drive past it. (The aisles were very narrow) I went inside the store and told the person at the register about it because you couldn't enter their lot, Needless to say, he wasn't happy, so he made an announcement over the PA system... _"Who ever drives the grey Hyundai Elantra, you need to move you car NOW, or it's getting towed, since you obviously don't know how to park. Thank you!"_

I wanted to see who the car belonged to, so I waited outside... HaHa... 20 seconds later, this young blonde girl runs outta the store yelling _"Don't tow my car! Don't tow my car!!!" _ She then stops, looks around and says out loud _"Why would they tow my car?!? That's so stupid!"_ 

Being the *kind* person that I am, I decided to tell her why.

*Me:* Well, do you see how far your car is sticking out into the aisle? No one can get past you, so customers can't enter the parking lot.
*Her:* That's just DUMB, I'm parked fine. People can fit by me.
*Me:* Actually, no, they can't. I drive a Scion xB and I couldn't fit my car by you. 

*At this time, a Honda Civic tries to get past her car and cant... so they have to back up into the street and park somewhere else.

*Her:* Maybe you just need to learn how to drive.
*Me:* _REALLY!?!_ (_I think to myself, time to engage b*tch mode_) Sweetie, did you not just see how that tiny little car couldn't even get by you?! Are you blind or just dumb? Maybe that cheap dye-job fried your brain, but you need to move your car and learn how to park. 
*Her:* You can't speak to me like that!
*Me:* Yes I can, and I just did. Does the truth hurt? Is it hard knowing that you either can't park your little car or just don't have any common courtesy for others? 
*Her:* (She starts to speak, but says nothing.... just stands there looking shocked)
*Me:* OK then, you have a WONDERFUL day! 

She then "huffs," hops into her car and takes off down the wrong way of the aisle, almost hitting another car entering the parking lot. 


Did I take it too far?!? HaHaHa :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

ZombiePunk said:


> Did I take it too far?!? HaHaHa :laugh:


No, too far would have been taking a beater truck and showing her that her car will get smashed in order for someone to fit past.


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Wonderful exchange! I would like the Google Glass video of that....!


----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

awesome^


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

ZombiePunk said:


> Did I take it too far?!? HaHaHa :laugh:


Nope.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

I really like angled parking spots in theory, but there's too many "Re-Res" out there for it to work right... wrong way up and down aisles and terrible parking jobs.


----------



## ZombiePunk (Mar 12, 2002)

NotFast said:


> Wonderful exchange! I would like the Google Glass video of that....!


Didn't even dawn on me to film it until after it happened... HaHa... THAT would have been awesome to show people. :thumbup:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

ThreadBomber said:


> Truck Towing Camper Picture



That gets a pass. There's not much you can do with something like that to take up one- or even two - spots.


----------



## Permaslowedvr6 (Jul 12, 2013)

:thumbup:


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> That gets a pass. There's not much you can do with something like that to take up one- or even two - spots.


x2. At least he's pulled through and is taking up 3, maybe 4 spots. If he had pulled in parallel to the aisle he'd be taking up 8-10.


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

Smigelski said:


> That gets a pass. There's not much you can do with something like that to take up one- or even two - spots.


I don't think it's that as much as it's being parked so far in the aisle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Smigelski said:


> That gets a pass. There's not much you can do with something like that to take up one- or even two - spots.


Except where they are blocking two lanes, with the front of the truck and the back of the trailer. They should have pulled in completely perpendicular.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Lexus driver unable to parallel park on multiple occasions, living up to stereotype


----------



## HENRYH (Sep 5, 2000)

ZombiePunk said:


> Being the *kind* person that I am, I decided to tell her why.
> 
> *Me:* Well, do you see how far your car is sticking out into the aisle? No one can get past you, so customers can't enter the parking lot.
> *Her:* That's just DUMB, I'm parked fine. People can fit by me.
> ...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

ZombiePunk said:


> I came across these two idiots over the weekend in the *SAME* parking lot, at the *SAME* time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bravo:thumbup::beer::beer:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ThreadBomber said:


>


So you'd prefer they park lengthwise and take up 10-12 spots? Durr. :facepalm:


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

They should get their coffee at Walmart


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's a positive parking post to cheer up this thread.

I checked out this banh mi place in San Jose after going to the junkyard. I usually try to find an edge spot...I guess I didn't really need to, the spots were HUGE!


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> So you'd prefer they park lengthwise and take up 10-12 spots? Durr. :facepalm:


As opposed to blocking two lanes of traffic? Yes. :screwy:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ion-Thread&p=86244473&viewfull=1#post86244473


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Hostile said:


> As opposed to blocking two lanes of traffic? Yes. :screwy:


Only if and when someone parks in front or behind them. Which is another durr. :wave:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Not a very smart place to park...


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> Not a very smart place to park...


looks more to me like completely incompetant construction workers at the site next door....


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> looks more to me like completely incompetant construction workers at the site next door....




LOLRussia


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


>


It happens to me when I try to park my car with the nose facing forward.:laugh::facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Not a very smart place to park...


That will grind right out!


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Walmart. No more needs to be said.


----------



## WASCALLY_09WABBIT (Jul 22, 2014)

A WalMart next to a golf course? :laugh:


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


>


I saw this in the "Rims" thread and thought about posting it here.:laugh:


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

The 'Yota was there first. Maybe it's just me, but I think I would park my big money barge in a safer spot...


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^ Looks like a rental/dealer loaner so I doubt the driver cares too much.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

redshift said:


> ^ Looks like a rental/dealer loaner so I doubt the driver cares too much.


That.

Also, was that pick taken at the Einstein Bagel on 434? Looks like a familiar parking lot but I can't place it..


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Saw this walking to my car after work


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

redshift said:


> ^ Looks like a rental/dealer loaner so I doubt the driver cares too much.


Now I'm thinking it could be the local GM. The Rolls/Lambo/Bentley dealer is owned by the same company that owns the BMW store, and one time the GM came in a yellow Aventador when I was having my car serviced. 

This looks like the exact same car for sale at the dealership.

http://www.fieldsmotorcarsorlando.com/new/Rolls-Royce/2014-Rolls-Royce-Phantom+Drophead+Coupe-58c362bb0a0a0002003fe9223aab02b7.htm

But the nurse told me he said he owned a certain well known retail establishment in the area, but after looking it up I found out it's corporate owned. 




heffe80 said:


> That.
> 
> Also, was that pick taken at the Einstein Bagel on 434? Looks like a familiar parking lot but I can't place it..


No, it's my office parking lot in "SoDo".


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Another from my work lot..


----------



## Zman86 (Apr 6, 2010)

Parked in the entrance to the parking lot, with half the lot empty...


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Found this moron in the garage this morning. He is obstructing the lane behind and the lane on the passenger side, right at a corner.





































I was going to leave a note but didn't have anything to write on.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Hostile said:


> I was going to leave a note but didn't have anything to write on.


That is why I keep some of these on me most of the time. I always have some in my vehicles.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Hostile said:


> Found this moron in the garage this morning. He is obstructing the lane behind and the lane on the passenger side, right at a corner.
> 
> 
> I was going to leave a note but didn't have anything to write on.


We'll send the bad parking police after him, but we're also sending the bad picture police after you. Can't even tell what he's blocking because you took the pictures from like 2 feet away.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Chmeeee said:


> We'll send the bad parking police after him, but we're also sending the bad picture police after you. Can't even tell what he's blocking because you took the pictures from like 2 feet away.


I showed how far he was over the lines.  The camera in my iPhone 4 is terrible, farther away and you wouldn't even see the lines...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Parked across the aisle each other:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ You got a twofer in that first pic


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


This is so painful to watch.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

evosky said:


> This is so painful to watch.


Like every problem in her life, it was nothing a little slobber in her mitt and rubbing couldn't resolve


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Love the old guy that comes through and gets all up in the mix. When he appeared I thought he was the owner of the white car, but, nope, just stopping in to be a pain and make the situation even worse than it already is. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

If you're hungry...


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

TaaT said:


> If you're hungry...


What's the problem here? A law enforcement officer parking somewhere close to the door so he can grab food but still be ready to dash if he gets a call? Perhaps you don't really understand this thread.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


> If you're *Hungary*...


FTFY


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

evosky said:


> This is so painful to watch.


I can't even figure out what the hell they're doing during most of it.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


What the hell? :screwy: This thread isn't "post any vehicle parking over any line for any reason." It was a car show...they took over the entire parking lot. And gave each other extra space so their wide-ass vehicles weren't right next to each other. Well, at least your ignorance is amusing...and you shared some of my photos!


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

"My new C7 is too big for one parking spot."


----------



## yurikaze (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm pretty sure the Lexus Camry's mirror is overlapping my car. I had to go in through the hatch.
Also, holy crap, Z's are tiny.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

yurikaze said:


> I'm pretty sure the Lexus Camry's mirror is overlapping my car. I had to go in through the hatch.
> Also, holy crap, Z's are tiny.


You should have stood by the car for the driver to come out. Then make them go in through their trunk.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

yurikaze said:


> I'm pretty sure the Lexus Camry's mirror is overlapping my car. I had to go in through the hatch.
> Also, holy crap, Z's are tiny.


I would have flipped a nugget no joke. That's just ... I don't even ... :banghead:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

mtbscoTT said:


> "My new C7 is too special for one parking spot."


FTFY 

Couple recent encounters.



Saw that at the mall. I imagine the Lexus ES parked poorly due to whatever that is to the left, but what's up with the Camry? Why wouldn't you just park in the next spot over instead of straddling two spots?



No excuse here. I was actually getting a ride home in that crappy Benzo, and when we stopped here, the driver just decided to squeeze into the 3/4 of a spot that was there instead of finding a full-size sopt...thank goodness the person in the very next car over didn't have to leave while we were parked...:facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Only a liiiiiiitttllleeee bit away from the curb... And yes, that green thing is a no parking sign.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

yurikaze said:


> I'm pretty sure the Lexus Camry's mirror is overlapping my car. I had to go in through the hatch.
> Also, holy crap, Z's are tiny.


A 73c valve-stem core remover would've made this almost worth it. Just make sure to really ruin their day and pop two out. :thumbup:


----------



## RattyFox (Nov 23, 2013)




----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

These are all compact spots


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

WTF? Neighbor is having his driveway seal coated. He has 150 feet of emptiness in front of his house. Where does the old bastard park? Right in front of my house. Not even closer to his house, but right smack dab in the middle in front of my house. Every time he has family come over, same thing. No cars in front of his house, none in his driveway, just in front of ours. WTF?


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice neighborhood. :thumbup:


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The Marty Show said:


> WTF? Neighbor is having his driveway seal coated. He has 150 feet of emptiness in front of his house. Where does the old bastard park? Right in front of my house. Not even closer to his house, but right smack dab in the middle in front of my house. Every time he has family come over, same thing. No cars in front of his house, none in his driveway, just in front of ours. WTF?


Just start parking in front of his house.


(white people problems)


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

Park your **** in front of his house.


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/farshzahedi/15114338829" title="image by Farshad Zahedinia, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3898/15114338829_9dc259c2b1_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="image"></a>

<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/farshzahedi/15114551987" title="image by Farshad Zahedinia, on Flickr"><img src="https://farm4.staticflickr.com/3916/15114551987_14671b951a_c.jpg" width="600" height="800" alt="image"></a>


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah, wish I had an old beater to park there permanently. Don't want the sob to do anything to our cars. Really not a huge deal, just f'n weird. I've had people come to our house and ask if we had company. I'd say, no they're our neighbors visitors and then get asked why they aren't parked in front of their house. I just don't know.

BTW, his grass cutters park in front of our house too. I was working outside when they parked. Truely didn't know who they were. Thought they had the wrong address. I approached them and told them they had the wrong house. They said they were for next door. I asked why they didn't park there. Never did get an answer.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

The Marty Show said:


> Yeah, wish I had an old beater to park there permanently. Don't want the sob to do anything to our cars. Really not a huge deal, just f'n weird. I've had people come to our house and ask if we had company. I'd say, no they're our neighbors visitors and then get asked why they aren't parked in front of their house. I just don't know.
> 
> BTW, his grass cutters park in front of our house too. I was working outside when they parked. Truely didn't know who they were. Thought they had the wrong address. I approached them and told them they had the wrong house. They said they were for next door. I asked why they didn't park there. Never did get an answer.


I'll sell you a rusty 2000 Outback Sedan for $1800. It'll look premo out there. Stickers and all.


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

CaleDeRoo said:


> I'll sell you a rusty 2000 Outback Sedan for $1800. It'll look premo out there. Stickers and all.


Is it available as a rental?

Wish I still had my '82 Subaru wagon. Plaid interior, rust and tree sap exterior, middle third headlight. Would just have to park it there for one day. The rust it would leave behind would be a permanent monument.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

The Marty Show said:


> Is it available as a rental?
> 
> Wish I still had my '82 Subaru wagon. Plaid interior, rust and tree sap exterior, middle third headlight. Would just have to park it there for one day. The rust it would leave behind would be a permanent monument.


Which way in the the most common?
It may be that most people come in from the left... so they park on your side of the street so they are aimed the correct direction for traffic.
You could always grab some red/yellow paint and paint the curb....


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

BRealistic said:


> Which way in the the most common?
> It may be that most people come in from the left... so they park on your side of the street so they are aimed the correct direction for traffic.


His house is to the left of mine (facing as in the picture) so he would have to drive past his house (which has at least 150 ft frontage with no one parked there), and continue for another 50-75 feet for his car to be parked where it is. If he pulled his car out of his driveway, he could still just park and be on his side or on the property line. Why drive another 50 - 75 feet?



BRealistic said:


> You could always grab some red/yellow paint and paint the curb....


----------



## athensalex (Apr 1, 2007)

Parking lot at Home Depot today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

At work the other day.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Hostile said:


> At work the other day.


It's apparent that it's a very upper level and he is barely over the line of a spot that has a few feet next to it. What exactly the problem? If this was on level 1-3 of a crowed garage and in a middle spot, I see your point.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

NightTrain EX said:


> It's apparent that it's a very upper level and he is barely over the line of a spot that has a few feet next to it. What exactly the problem? If this was on level 1-3 of a crowed garage and in a middle spot, I see your point.


That's not an end spot, that's a full spot that he's over the line into. I have already said in this thread that there are some spots in this same garage that I park over the line in when there is extra space, I'm not going to knock someone else for it. But he's not doing that.

And the 6th floor isn't always empty, I took that picture after 7pm. The garage starts to empty at 3.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

It always pisses me off more when I see bad drivers or packers with dealer plates.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

clutchrider said:


> It always pisses me off more when I see bad drivers or packers with dealer plates.


That's probably Emmetlodge


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NightTrain EX said:


> It's apparent that it's a very upper level and he is barely over the line of a spot that has a few feet next to it. What exactly the problem? If this was on level 1-3 of a crowed garage and in a middle spot, I see your point.


Even if that guy owned the garage, it's still bad parking. Bad parking is bad parking.


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

Went to visit a friend downstate and saw this. Nice car, bad parking.











Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Haha, nice job Jeep! Funny.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

bbk said:


> Went to visit a friend downstate and saw this. Nice car, bad parking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At/near a hospital?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


> At/near a hospital?


I was wondering that too. If an ER doc was coming into work, or on a rush call, and there was no parking, what should they do?


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

izzo said:


>


IMO, it's only funny if you can make a bad parker look like a complete jackass by parking completely correctly. Parking just as bad as they are (or even worse in this case) is just multiplying the douchebaggery.

Just my opinion. Take/leave/whatever.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

redshift said:


> IMO, it's only funny if you can make a bad parker look like a complete jackass by parking completely correctly. Parking just as bad as they are (or even worse in this case) is just multiplying the douchebaggery.
> 
> Just my opinion. Take/leave/whatever.


I dunno. Bet the Vette driver felt like an idiot when he came out. Probably got in his car as quickly as possible and vamoosed.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mtbscoTT said:


> I dunno. Bet the Vette driver felt like an idiot when he came out. Probably got in his car as quickly as possible and vamoosed.


See for yourself.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dak1n0GZTRg

_Note - I did not imbed because portrait mode. 
_


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

I see nonsense like this every single day in the lot I park in. This was on the same day :screwy::sly:




















This on the other hand is parking done right. That's a real spot and he is well within the lines but he must also be a bit insane to be driving a fully restored and updated Defender 110 as a train station car


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

aar0n. said:


> I see nonsense like this every single day in the lot I park in. This was on the same day :screwy::sly:


My god, that space is tiny.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

aar0n. said:


> I see nonsense like this every single day in the lot I park in. This was on the same day :screwy::sly:


That's a tricky spot right there. Pull that RX straight in the first spot and you gotta crawl out the passenger side. Back in and risk scraping the wall. I wouldn't even mess with it.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

heffe80 said:


> That's a tricky spot right there. Pull that RX straight in the first spot and you gotta crawl out the passenger side. Back in and risk scraping the wall. I wouldn't even mess with it.


That spot is usually empty for that exact reason and the scratches on the wall show the failures of drivers past :laugh:

I also saw a drunk guy pissing in that corner at 6pm one time, that was interesting


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> See for yourself.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dak1n0GZTRg
> 
> _Note - I did not imbed because portrait mode.
> _


Justice was served!


Though I'm really disappointed parking justice Jeep guy took vertical video.


----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

Yes, it was at a hospital. 

With rows of "medical staff parking only" spots open just a few feet away. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

izzo said:


>


NY/NJ represent !


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)

bbk said:


> Went to visit a friend downstate and saw this. Nice car, bad parking.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think thats just a vanity plate if it was a real MD plate, wouldn't the "M" "D" letters be on top of each other ?

looks like another [email protected]$$ trying to be slick


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

izzo said:


>


Perfect! :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

bbk said:


> Yes, it was at a hospital.
> 
> With rows of "medical staff parking only" spots open just a few feet away.
> 
> ...


My wife is a nurse at this hospital. The security is very strict and she said that guy definitely got a parking ticket. Both of our vehicles have parking stickers to park in the "medi-park" deck. We have to call security to let them know if we are going to be visiting someone so we won't get a ticket for parking in the "North" deck.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

The Marty Show said:


> WTF? Neighbor is having his driveway seal coated. He has 150 feet of emptiness in front of his house. Where does the old bastard park? Right in front of my house. Not even closer to his house, but right smack dab in the middle in front of my house. Every time he has family come over, same thing. No cars in front of his house, none in his driveway, just in front of ours. WTF?


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Veedubgti (Mar 5, 2001)

Came across this gem in the local supermarket parking lot yesterday.





















....and the culprit


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Veedubgti said:


> Came across this gem in the local supermarket parking lot yesterday.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

McBanagon said:


>


Truly outrageous again, sir.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

Veedubgti said:


> ....and the culprit


I wonder if she even thought for a second, "Well I probably could have backed in just a smidge more."


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

heffe80 said:


> I wonder if she even thought for a second


:beer:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> See for yourself.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dak1n0GZTRg
> 
> _Note - I did not imbed because portrait mode.
> _


Given the NJ plates on the Jeep I have to say the guy who owned the Corvette is exactly what I pictured. :laugh:


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

Figure it's about time I post some of my neighbor's parking jobs in here. These aren't even all the pictures I've taken, but here's three to start off with.

An older one:









Shortly after bringing the Sprite home:









And finally this morning :banghead:









He basically comes home and drinks in his car before stumbling out and into his apartment. I don't know if he's drunk upon arrival or not but his parking seems to suggest so.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

heffe80 said:


> I wonder if she even thought for a second, "Well I probably could have backed in just a smidge more."


Backed in... hah! You're funny.

Definitely a bad pull-through.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

GahannaKid said:


> He basically comes home and drinks in his car before stumbling out and into his apartment. I don't know if he's drunk upon arrival or not but his parking seems to suggest so.


Drunk all the time? He must own a boat. Make friends. You won't notice his parking anymore.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

Hostile said:


> Given the NJ plates on the Jeep I have to say the guy who owned the Corvette is exactly what I pictured. :laugh:


While we're piling on, note the temporary tags on the Corvette. It's a C6, not even a C7 like the one parked across two spots in my recently added picture to this thread. Poor guy doesn't even know that used Vettes do not rate two spots....:laugh:


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

I spy Merkur!


GahannaKid said:


>









WIN:beer:



izzo said:


>


----------



## yurikaze (Jul 7, 2006)




----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Was about to post that picture.

Seems like only one driver out of four understands the meaning of "compact".


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

J-Tim said:


> Was about to post that picture.
> 
> Seems like only one driver out of four understands the meaning of "compact".


I've posted this before. There are usually cars larger than a 2nd Gen CRV in those spots.


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

clutchrider said:


> I spy Merkur!


That's the DD.









GOOD NEWS, EVERYBODY!

Restoring my faith in humanity (at least a little bit) the neighbor came over and admitted to knocking off the mirror. The new one is already on its way and he offered to pay for the damage :thumbup:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Yesterday at my office. Owner of the Toyota was afraid to get too close to either the S4 or the Model S so he split the difference, I guess?


----------



## Werty44 (Dec 29, 2013)

I saw this the other day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## mfredrick (Oct 19, 2012)

Veedubgti said:


> Came across this gem in the local supermarket parking lot yesterday.


WTF. How do you walk away from this? :facepalm: If only someone had parked behind her. IN the spot.

And I strongly condone this. :thumbup:



izzo said:


>


----------



## badpony (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)




----------



## The Skeptic (May 31, 2000)




----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

izzo said:


> [Jeep gets revenge on 'vette owner pic]


Full story here: http://www.nj.com/passaic-county/in...ton_mans_revenge_goes_viral.html#incart_river . :thumbup:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

izzo said:


>


It's a Jersey thing bro.:facepalm::laugh: Was this picture taken on the Rt. 3?


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

> Jeep/Vette picture


I want to buy the Jeep owner a beer. :thumbup: :thumbup: :beer: :beer:


**edit** 4.0 Litres of beer.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> It's a Jersey thing bro.:facepalm::laugh: Was this picture taken on the Rt. 3?


Bro, do you even park? I guess not.:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)




----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

^ I keep reading Chevrolet Police on that car. :laugh:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

redshift said:


> ^ I keep reading Chevrolet Police on that car. :laugh:


And here are the Ford Police


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

I still see that as well and have lived here for 7 years


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


> RS4


Wrong thread


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Wrong thread


How do you think the wheels got ground out


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> How do you think the wheels got ground out


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ backlit figure in doorway adding dramatic effect.


Meanwhile... Corvette owner strikes again :facepalm:


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

cityjohn said:


> ^ backlit figure in doorway adding dramatic effect.
> 
> 
> Meanwhile... Corvette owner strikes again :facepalm:


Looks like the black Chevelle is hugging the passenger side line.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

I was going through old photos in my phone and found this gem from last winter.


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

It's hard to see, but the whole back wheel is over the line. I was standing there looking at the side of my car. The fat mouth breather walks over and says nothing, I just stared at him.










This one has happened multiple times in the same spit with the same car. The parking job isn't horrible, but the part that really bothers me is that the young kid in it always plays around the car. He even climbed on the hood and roof of their car. Everytime I see him playing around I just give him the death stare. This time after I did that he went and sat in the car.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

This lot wasn't full by any means: 


There isn't a lot of parking in savannah so the parking at our dorms is pretty slim as it is, and then there's people like this


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ The Tundra and Explorer in compact spots definitely deserve to be in here since they're in COMPACT spots, but I have a feeling you're talking about the truck and trailer, which I don't see a problem with.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^ The Tundra and Explorer in compact spots definitely deserve to be in here since they're in COMPACT spots, but I have a feeling you're talking about the truck and trailer, which I don't see a problem with.


No I was actually talking about the tundra and explorer, the compact spots were in the back of the lot, so I don't blame the guy in the trailer, but the parking lot was plenty empty for those other two, and on top of that they had to walk farther because they parked there


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Cassetrop said:


>


If I didn't know any better I'd say this was taken in the parking area of the Meridian Condos on 60th. This is the first year in 8 that we didn't go to H20i. Was Richard [Dick] the parking attendant going full hall monitor on everyone again this year?


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Took her three tries to get it wrong.


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

SmithersSP said:


> If I didn't know any better I'd say this was taken in the parking area of the Meridian Condos on 60th. This is the first year in 8 that we didn't go to H20i. Was Richard [Dick] the parking attendant going full hall monitor on everyone again this year?


Good answer!!

Sunday evening saw that amazing parking job.

I was staying there for the 3rd year in a row.

Residents shut down the water, they were mad when we hooked up to the neighbour water and washed our cars the next day.

The parking attendant wasn't very


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Leaf drivers this week. Sheesh


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

So many drivers are spacey and not spatial.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Huge lot, used by very few cars. A few people cluster tightly near the doors of the buildings, bet the rest of us just park 10 ft further and generally end up parked with an empty spot between each car (see: other side of the bushes in this picture, the cars are parked with a spot between each). Based on this parking job, the system does not work for the owner of this charger.... he HAS to be a the bank of spots near a door where people park close together, but he wants his buffer spot, too! :laugh:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

robbyb413 said:


>


It's times like this where I wish I had a small beater car. I'd park it within two inches over the Charger's door. 

Actually, now I'm contemplating buying a car specifically for this purpose. :laugh:


----------



## Preppy (May 3, 2001)

So... is it that 50% of drivers park based upon proximity to the cars next to them, without regard for the lines?
E.g. - oh this "feels" about right, I'm an average parking space distance from the car next to me?











Oh and:










small penis syndrome


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I love it when members here post their crappy parking jobs. :laugh:


----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

Why, in an empty parking lot, is there ALWAYS an a55hole who insists on parking right next to you?


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Walking down the parking aisle and noticed something odd about how the Avalon parked










WTF, this is not even close


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HoyaZot said:


> Why, in an empty parking lot, is there ALWAYS an a55hole who insists on parking right next to you?


Probably because you failed to close the gate to your personal parking lot.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

bzcat said:


> Walking down the parking aisle and noticed something odd about how the Avalon parked
> 
> 
> 
> WTF, this is not even close


But, but, it's (kinda) lined up with the vehicle next to it! :laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## TurboFan (Mar 27, 2000)

HoyaZot said:


> Why, in an empty parking lot, is there ALWAYS an a55hole who insists on parking right next to you?


I'm with you. :banghead:

My theory - certain individuals in our society are completely unable to park unless they park next to another car as a guide. Unbelievable! I hate when people do that.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

HoyaZot said:


> Why, in an empty parking lot, is there ALWAYS an a55hole who insists on parking right next to you?



It is not like you are that far from other vehicles. There are a few around you. If you really wanted to avoid people parking next to you, you would have parked out in the back. And the vehicle next to you is between the lines in a massive spot. It is not like they are close to you.


----------



## BaconZombie (Apr 28, 2013)

So much parking skill in this thread. I need to remember to take a picture of Hanes Mall here when it snows. All parking rules go out the window. Here's one of my favorites...


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

HoyaZot said:


> Why, in an empty parking lot, is there ALWAYS an a55hole who insists on parking right next to you?


You only left a 1-spot buffer between you and the next car yet you're pissed that someone parked next to you? :facepalm:


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

Spark thinks it's a Smart Car.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

It was at Great Falls Cars & Coffee - the crowd didn't seem to mind. 

At all.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

Hostile said:


> You only left a 1-spot buffer between you and the next car yet you're pissed that someone parked next to you? :facepalm:


so it'd be alright to leave two spaces?


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## HoyaZot (Dec 30, 2010)

Hostile said:


> You only left a 1-spot buffer between you and the next car yet you're pissed that someone parked next to you? :facepalm:


A two spot buffer will eventually force someone to park next to one of the two cars and is wasteful. A one spot buffer allows everyone to park every other stall. 

And, yah, in an empty lot, I think it's a little rude. 

I agree with one of the responses above - I think people are idiots and simply do not know how to park without another vehicle as a guide or reference.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

What I woke up to this morning









For reference the white line that he is incapable of seeing lines up with the split on the sidewalk.


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

GahannaKid said:


> What I woke up to this morning
> 
> For reference the white line that he is incapable of seeing lines up with the split on the sidewalk.


Isn't this guy the drunk you already spoke to?


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Somebody from here? MKVI so special it gets a custom badge _and_ two parking spaces!











Not even sure how to achieve this one:


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^ that Honda......Fit..right in there.


----------



## warren_s (Apr 26, 2009)

That's my neighbour's car.

He was probably all proud of his Audi TT with the 225 engine and the manual transmission..... until he ran it into a wall. :facepalm:

I took these pictures in July.... he still hasn't fixed it.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Chmeeee said:


> MKIV


:screwy:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

This guy backed his truck in, go out, looked back at it and went inside. I was tempted to pull my truck right next to it just because he's an idiot.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

HoyaZot said:


> A two spot buffer will eventually force someone to park next to one of the two cars and is wasteful. A one spot buffer allows everyone to park every other stall.
> 
> And, yah, in an empty lot, I think it's a little rude.
> 
> I agree with one of the responses above - I think people are idiots and simply do not know how to park without another vehicle as a guide or reference.


If you don't want people parking next to you then park farther away. The average Joe doesn't know ore care about your imaginary "1 space buffer rule".


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not horrible, but me parking properly might have made it difficult for them to get in the car.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

so rich!


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> so rich!


It's an empty lot in the middle of the night. Who cares?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Parked right across the driveway :facepalm:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Not horrible, but me parking properly might have made it difficult for them to get in the car.


Those look like some small spots! 6ft, tops?


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

BaconZombie said:


> I need to remember to take a picture of Hanes Mall here when it snows. All parking rules go out the window.


When there is snow on the ground I tend to give people the benefit of the doubt. If the snow covers the lines people can only try their best. Although it does look quite hilarious when the snow melts and you're left with parking chaos.


----------



## dmorrow (Jun 9, 2000)

I am surprised that when I park 1/4 mile away in the empty part of a parking lot (in the lines and nothing wrong with the spot) that it really bothers some, as if they believe I am trying to prove something. Seems like they should be happy I left the closer spots open for them. Sometimes get looks and others parking right next to me.


----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

I forgot I had this one on my phone from a while ago....


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mike! said:


> Those look like some small spots! 6ft, tops?


The van is 6' wide, so the spots are what.. 8'?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> The van is 6' wide, so the spots are what.. 8'?


are you talking about my size again? :laugh:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Lucian1988 said:


> are you talking about my size again? :laugh:


Nope. Just your mother's


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> The van is 6' wide, so the spots are what.. 8'?


Makes sense. For some reason I thought Vanagons were narrower than that.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

cerksies said:


> I forgot I had this one on my phone from a while ago....


should have left it there on your phone


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## cerksies (Jan 26, 2001)

ChiefWilNel said:


> should have left it there on your phone


Not sure if serious....

Thread about people parking like idiots - Check
Post picture with person parking like an idiot - Check
Get ridiculed by troll who seems to ridicule other posts in valid thread - WTF????


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*










Yesterday, down t' the Costco.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

redshift said:


> Yesterday, down t' the Costco.


Did you call the police? That person very obviously needed help. I will give them a pass on the parking considering the circumstances.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

heffe80 said:


> Did you call the police? That person very obviously needed help. I will give them a pass on the parking considering the circumstances.


:laugh: I chuckled to myself as I walked by that, since I always wondered if people ever used those things in a real emergency or just promptly forgot the other side had anything on it and put the cool '80s louvered sunglasses side facing inward.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Some parking justice. Supposedly in Atlanta and 4 boots.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ It looks like it could still drive


----------



## LT2BLT2A6 (Dec 27, 2008)

It looks as though it may be backing out, or pulling in but it was neither.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

bastion72 said:


> Raised Jeep Pic
> 
> Some parking justice. Supposedly in Atlanta and 4 boots.





cityjohn said:


> ^ It looks like it could still drive



Yup, put it 4-wheel low and it would just be like rock climbing on the street..... :laugh:


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Reminds me of the old R/C car THE ANIMAL, it had claws that came out of the wheels, coolest thing ever:


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)




----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

I'm on the right. I had to crawl in through the passenger side. I folded their mirror up and lifted their wipers to show my displeasure.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

bastion72 said:


> I'm on the right. I had to crawl in through the passenger side. I folded their mirror up and lifted their wipers to show my displeasure.


Should have gotten some string and tied it through the front door and sliding door handle then knotted it really tight. :beer:


----------



## GroundRat (Oct 16, 2014)




----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

GroundRat said:


>


Brodozer in a compact space aside, as long as they aren't blocking the sidewalk completely, I'd rather they did this than stick 4 feet into the driving lane.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Beside the compact VW van.....


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)




----------



## Bladecatcher (Feb 24, 2010)

That would have been interesting to witness. Yeesh.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

patrickvr6 said:


>


 How did that happen? Story?


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

bastion72 said:


> I'm on the right. I had to crawl in through the passenger side. I folded their mirror up and lifted their wipers to show my displeasure.


For what? *Barely* parking on the line? They're in their space there, buddy. :screwy:
PS... look at the car to_ their_ left.
I see lots of open spaces in you picture.... none of those were good for you? 
Seems like a dick move. :thumbdown:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

saron81 said:


> For what? *Barely* parking on the line? They're in their space there, buddy. :screwy:
> PS... look at the car to_ their_ left.
> I see lots of open spaces in you picture.... none of those were good for you?
> Seems like a dick move. :thumbdown:


What did you really expect from Audi owner?


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

saron81 said:


> For what? *Barely* parking on the line? They're in their space there, buddy. :screwy:
> PS... look at the car to_ their_ left.
> I see lots of open spaces in you picture.... none of those were good for you?
> Seems like a dick move. :thumbdown:


I think he came out to find the minivan parked next to his car like that which made him crawl through the passenger side to leave.


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> How did that happen? Story?


There was an Avalanche.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

saron81 said:


> For what? *Barely* parking on the line? They're in their space there, buddy. :screwy:
> PS... look at the car to_ their_ left.
> I see lots of open spaces in you picture.... none of those were good for you?
> Seems like a dick move. :thumbdown:


Parking next to someone so closely that they can't get through their driver's door is the dick move. None of the open spaces were good for the minivan, who parked after?


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

This was at work. In the service lot. Therefore, it means that the employees caused this... :facepalm: 

I see this: 

 



Why is this, this way? Because of this: 




Yes, the X1 is roughly 50% over the dividing line....... :screwy:


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

cuppie said:


> Yes, the X1 is roughly 50% over the dividing line....... :screwy:


I've always wondered why some parking arrangements stick with diagonal spaces. There are really popular in the US, but it seems to me, if anything, it's less efficient on space, and easier to screw up parking. The below average parker will park poorly, and the poor parker will park terribly.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

worth_fixing said:


> I've always wondered why some parking arrangements stick with diagonal spaces. There are really popular in the US, but it seems to me, if anything, it's less efficient on space, and easier to screw up parking. The below average parker will park poorly, and the poor parker will park terribly.


It forces drivers to go down an aisle in only one direction. As such, the aisles can be narrower and the number of spaces can be equal to lots with 90 degree spots.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

saron81 said:


> For what? *Barely* parking on the line? They're in their space there, buddy. :screwy:
> PS... look at the car to_ their_ left.
> I see lots of open spaces in you picture.... none of those were good for you?
> Seems like a dick move. :thumbdown:


I parked there with no one next to me then went inside and came out to this. You think I parked like that and bitched about having to get out with the minivan next to me?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

robr2 said:


> *It forces drivers to go down an aisle in only one direction. * As such, the aisles can be narrower and the number of spaces can be equal to lots with 90 degree spots.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

patrickvr6 said:


>





FuelInMyVeins said:


> How did that happen? Story?


My guess is that it crossed lanes and got airborne off that ditch, but the amount of ****ed up of that white pickup and angle with which its sitting on the other cars.... 9.8/10, almost stuck the landing.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Beside the compact VW van.....


Compared to some of the husky vehicles on the road today, the van is relatively compact.* 


















_
*But not compact enough to park in those spaces._


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Compared to some of the husky vehicles on the road today, the van is relatively compact.*
> *But not compact enough to park in those spaces.[/I]


Still at lest 2 inches longer than a vehicle that could be classified as a compact multi purpose vehicle. No mercy. Burn it.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

robbyb413 said:


> Still at lest 2 inches longer than a vehicle that could be classified as a compact multi purpose vehicle. No mercy. Burn it.


That's a really good point. 

I don't consider the Vanagon "compact" by any means. Since you suggested it was 2" longer than what's considered "compact," what is considered "compact" these days? 

If your car will fit into a compact space without sticking out or parking on the lines, is it allowed to park here? 

This image is funny, but there's at least a foot on either side of each car, and they aren't sticking out. 










I found some PDF online from CT that listed the dimensions between the two, and it was 9x18 (regular)vs 5x15 (compact). The Vanagon is 6 x 14.9. 

How big is too big for a compact parking space?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> what is considered "compact" these days?


I was just doing some quick math based on this:

"Current compact car size, as defined by the*United States Environmental Protection Agency*(EPA), for the US and for international models respectively, is approximately 4,100*mm (161*in) and 4,450*mm (175*in) long for*hatchbacks, or 4,400*mm (173*in) and 4,750*mm (187*in) long for*convertibles,*sedans (saloon)*or*station wagons (estate car).*Multi-purpose vehiclesand*sport utility vehicles*based on small family cars (often calledcompact MPVs*and*compact SUVs) have similar sizes, ranging from 4,200*mm (165*in) to 4,500*mm (177*in) in the U.S., and from 4,400*mm (173*in) to 4,700*mm (185*in) in international-based models." - Wikipedia

You also have to go to the sources to get to another table that talks about cargo capacities, etc, for the full definition. 

I was not trying to make it "a thing" though. I was just trying to make a joke. Sorry if I missed. It was pre-coffee


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

robbyb413 said:


> I was just doing some quick math based on this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not a thing, I was post-coffee and it got me thinking.. 

Sounds like a moving target, and an impossible question to accurately answer.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

yes they are touching. It looks like the focus pulled in and scraped into the fusion, and I'm not even sure they know. There is a very similar but much worse mark in the rear quarter panel of the focus making me think that it's not her (just a guess) first time cutting a corner sharp


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Here's the pic of the other side of that car


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Bosley said:


>


Cut him a little slack! I don't think the typical Smurf can see over the wheel. :laugh:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> Cut him a little slack! I don't think the typical Smurf can see over the wheel. :laugh:


Oh Smurf, now I get it (I think).... :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Bosley said:


>


While a little off center, he is in the limits.

And honestly, I do that too (parking closer to the isle than the inside). With the sea of SUVs, minivans, and pickups, compact cars disappear easily, and just makes it easier for someone to see that the spot it taken.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Egz said:


> And honestly, I do that too (parking closer to the isle than the inside). With the sea of SUVs, minivans, and pickups, compact cars disappear easily, and just makes it easier for someone to see that the spot it taken.


Me too.. Especially with motorcycles and smaller vehicles.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

While there are not a lot of cars around the most recent two compact pics, I still prefer them to park this way. The lot could fill up while they are in the store/work and me driving down the lane and saying "Ooooh a spot!" only to see some tiny car pulled all the way up, complete disappointment. So thank you small car people for not pulling way in. :thumbup:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Egz said:


> While a little off center, he is in the limits.
> 
> And honestly, I do that too (parking closer to the isle than the inside). With the sea of SUVs, minivans, and pickups, compact cars disappear easily, and just makes it easier for someone to see that the spot it taken.


Fair enough,.... :beer:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

spockcat said:


>


Holy cow!


----------



## zeroluxxx (Sep 6, 2005)

Spotted this today at a slam-packed Chik-fil-a during lunch. Douche level 11


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

This guy didn't feel like taking 2 spots was douchy enough so he parked with his nose out for good measure.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Egz said:


> While a little off center, he is in the limits.
> 
> And honestly, I do that too (parking closer to the isle than the inside). With the sea of SUVs, minivans, and pickups, compact cars disappear easily, and just makes it easier for someone to see that the spot it taken.


Sometimes you can look at a car, its age/condition, and how it's parked (or driving, if you haven't seen the driver yet) and know that it's driven by a certain demographic of person. In this case, I'm calling that "he" is 60-70 year old woman.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

zeroluxxx said:


> Spotted this today at a slam-packed Chik-fil-a during lunch. Douche level 11


I would have been tempted to stuff two waffle fries in his tailpipe. At the risk of sacrificing two waffle fries though, I probably wouldn't.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

heffe80 said:


> I would have been tempted to stuff two waffle fries in his tailpipe. At the risk of sacrificing two waffle fries though, I probably wouldn't.


I'd just park in the spot in front of his nose. There's enough left. Good luck getting out, *******.


----------



## Seitan (Nov 1, 2002)

redshift said:


> I'd just park in the spot in front of his nose. There's enough left. Good luck getting out, *******.


even better, parallel park so tight next to him that he can't even get in the door.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

As I've posted before, there is a Walgreens between the front of the dealership and our storage lot, so I walk back and forth a lot. I see bad parking constantly--mostly just the "one foot over the line" variety or people parking crooked---so I rarely stop to take pictures. But this time was a double whammy, I just couldn't make an exception.



Four spots open and you had to park over the lines? The front wheels were turned almost all the way to the right, too. And do you see that Mazda in the background on the left?



Halfway into the handicapped spot. Wow.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

What the heck?


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

"OH BABY A TRIPLE!"


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

mGrady159 said:


>


This one gets a pass from me because nobody can park in the space in front of the car on account of the giant tree and concrete barrier.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

Smigelski said:


> This one gets a pass from me because nobody can park in the space in front of the car on account of the giant tree and concrete barrier.


I agree, I just wanted to use that reference though


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

Look closely at the rear bumpers of the parked cars. They have "student driver" stickers on them. :laugh:


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Not giving a pass because Ridgeline.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Lots of a-holes in this parking lot. if you're lost just look at the ends of the middle row.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^
Checkmate!


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

redshift said:


>


:laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Yesterday, I saw a Chevy HHR crookedly parked across 2 handicapped spaces with no handicap pass.

The urge to write "Mental illnesses don't count." on a note was strong.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Chris_V (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Here's a gem from today












Chris_V said:


>


WTF?! He's like "meh..."


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Hell, parking garages are designed that way. Both people in their marked spots and you still have to crawl in and out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Should also be posted in DIW


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)




----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Should also be posted in DIW


This would look slightly less ridiculous if it had two actual mustangs pulling it around. Like a stagecoach.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

aar0n. said:


> Suburban soccer moms over the course of maybe a month


It continues, just started taking pictures of offenders again a couple weeks ago










Yes the car in front of mine is basically sideways in that spot :sly:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

All of them are white vehicles.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

aar0n. said:


> It continues, just started taking pictures of offenders again a couple weeks ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you do a 180 and take a picture because I feel like if everyone mess up those spots there must be something wrong with the pre-parking area


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

mGrady159 said:


> Can you do a 180 and take a picture because I feel like if everyone mess up those spots there must be something wrong with the pre-parking area


The spot behind the white van is where I usually park. The parking lot is as standard and easy to navigate as any other shopping center lot lol


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

aar0n. said:


> The spot behind the white van is where I usually park. The parking lot is as standard and easy to navigate as any other shopping center lot lol


Oh ok so these people just can't park


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Love the terrible Odyssey parking in the street view image too :laugh:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Jerk.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Found this gem today :facepalm:


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

^ Complete with obligatory Camry dent.


----------



## rj_shiver (Apr 9, 2012)




----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Left the car at the airport on Sunday. 










Returned to pick it up on Wednesday. 










And a bonus:


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## SHIPARCH (Nov 27, 2011)

spockcat said:


>


This one takes the cake.

Edit: This has got to be a commercial for the Q3, there's two other VW's on the shot.


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)




----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

What an asshat.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)




----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

I saw this when I parked to go vote. 





Yes, that is a very beat to hell EG Civic, parked across two spaces, in an otherwise completely un-populated lot....


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

Maybe it had no reverse?


----------



## SourKrout (Oct 17, 2008)

This lady pulled up next to me and after realizing the car was filthy thus she couldn't give a rat's ass I decided it wasn't worth the confrontation.


----------



## ThatGTI (Oct 1, 2012)

SourKrout said:


> This lady pulled up next to me and after realizing the car was filthy thus she couldn't give a rat's ass I decided it wasn't worth the confrontation.


Well at least you know she won't give you a door ding now.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

No parking? I don't give a flying [email protected]@k about your no parking sign, I've got a 'Slade yo.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

I'd totally let the towing company know about that one. ^

Let the Mr. Look-at-my-stacks take a bus to the impound.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

worth_fixing said:


> I'd totally let the towing company know about that one. ^
> 
> Let the Mr. Look-at-my-stacks take a cab to the impound.


FTFY


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


LOL the plate tho.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Brown people.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

hrama803 said:


> Brown people.


This bothers me more than a non-handicapped person parking in a handicapped spot


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

hrama803 said:


> Brown people.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Accidental L8 apex said:


>


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Best parking


----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


>


Hard to tell from his potato phone pics but the car is dark brown.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Not sure if this counts but apparently it started over a parking spot.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


OK, it's obvious that they backed over the post. (mark in bumper and indent in asphalt when the post was knocked over) 

My question is, how the hell did the post get back up to 90*? The the driver put it in gear and pull it back up? If so... THAT'S the video I want to see.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> OK, it's obvious that they backed over the post. (mark in bumper and indent in asphalt when the post was knocked over)
> 
> My question is, how the hell did the post get back up to 90*? The the driver put it in gear and pull it back up? If so... THAT'S the video I want to see.


Judging by how deep in the ground the post appears to be, I don't think the post ever came out of the ground, rather, the car went up the post....


----------



## silvermouse5150 (Nov 22, 2003)

SmithersSP said:


> Not sure if this counts but apparently it started over a parking spot.


Wow, this is pretty nuts. If those dudes didn't get out of the way, they get squished.
Two would have been dead over a parking spot. Sometimes you gotta let idiots be idiots and not kill them.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Smigelski said:


>


That looks like a valid spot. The curb isn't yellow, but they other curb behind it is.


----------



## slevin011 (Apr 2, 2011)

This clown was here two days in a row


----------



## CSFiend (Jan 14, 2007)

No, it's okay, you can just park your truck there. 

(The Infiniti is parked properly at the pump)


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hostile said:


> That looks like a valid spot. The curb isn't yellow, but they other curb behind it is.


That is in no way a valid spot it's an aisle in a parking lot.


----------



## Eberger (Jun 7, 2012)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mike02467 said:


> Judging by how deep in the ground the post appears to be, I don't think the post ever came out of the ground, rather, the car went up the post....


Not sure if you were replying to me or not. If you were, you're confusing me.

This is what I'm assuming happened prior the photo being taken:



Car backs into post
Post gives way, leans over to 45* or so.
Car continues backing up on post.
Car comes to a stop with two wheels on ground, post now stuck underneath car.
Car drives off, brings pole back up to 90*
Cars stops again.
Driver turn car off.

I suppose there's a chance that the post had been previously hit (which would explain the lack of serious damage to the rear bumper) but I think the car raised that pole like a circus tent.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

SmithersSP said:


> Not sure if this counts but apparently it started over a parking spot.




That is some real ****


----------



## naiku (Sep 6, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> My question is, how the hell did the post get back up to 90*? The the driver put it in gear and pull it back up? If so... THAT'S the video I want to see.


Yep, that would be funny to see... damn I hit something, better put it in drive and pull forward...

Off topic, were you on 66E around 8:30 this morning? saw a vanagon heading east near mile marker 35 as I was headed to work.


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

Eberger said:


>


"Whoa! I do not want to risk a dent from those concrete poles. I'll just park back here." :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

heffe80 said:


> "Whoa! I do not want to risk a dent from those concrete poles. I'll just park back here." :screwy:



More likely driver is high as a kite and thinks he parked just fine.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

naiku said:


> Yep, that would be funny to see... damn I hit something, better put it in drive and pull forward...
> 
> Off topic, were you on 66E around 8:30 this morning? saw a vanagon heading east near mile marker 35 as I was headed to work.


Nope. Left the van at home today. 

Now, speaking of concrete posts....


----------



## GruuvenNorth (Dec 13, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> OK, it's obvious that they backed over the post. (mark in bumper and indent in asphalt when the post was knocked over)
> 
> My question is, how the hell did the post get back up to 90*? The the driver put it in gear and pull it back up? If so... THAT'S the video I want to see.


I think what happened here is that she/he backed into the pole and pulled it off the ground, laying the pole in a 45 deg angle under the car. Then, after giggling about it, he/she probably juiced the pedal, drove forward and basically jacked themselves up.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

bzcat said:


> No parking? I don't give a flying [email protected]@k about your no parking sign, I've got a 'Slade yo.


This also looks like those situations where a chauffer at a hotel is instructed to "...pull up to where it says no parking and park there."


----------



## Bladecatcher (Feb 24, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> Nope. Left the van at home today.
> 
> Now, speaking of concrete posts....


Were those the Libyans?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Bladecatcher said:


> Were those the Libyans?


Judging by the Twin Pine Mall parking lot I'd say yes


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Smigelski said:


>


Seems like the parking lot is full. You gotta park somewhere.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

hawkeye7 said:


> That is in no way a valid spot it's an aisle in a parking lot.


It's not painted yellow. Other curbs in that lot clearly are painted yellow, denoting no parking.


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

Hostile said:


> It's not painted yellow. Other curbs in that lot clearly are painted yellow, denoting no parking.



It's common sense to not park in the aisle. So it figures that someone would park there since it seems everyone lacks common sense and courtesy these days (the purpose of this whole thread). 



They probably painted the other curb because it's right by the exit to fend off the stupidity of the most extreme of idiots.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Hostile said:


> It's not painted yellow. Other curbs in that lot clearly are painted yellow, denoting no parking.


It's in an aisle. If parking were allowed there, there would be white lines denoting it, like there are along the roads. It just that this lot was incredibly full that day and that guy didn't want to drive to the next lot over to park.

The lost was so full that just by the act of walking through it I had two cars creepily follow me to snag my (non-existent) spot as I left (which I didn't, since I was just walking through).

EDIT:

Here's a pic of the lot. The car in question was parked in the red circle. There were even cars parked in the yellow circle, but I didn't take a picture of it because it was much less obvious to a casual observer that they should not be parking there.


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

King of Prussia Mall (not mine)


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

this thread stresses me out


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> this thread stresses me out


I hear you. I can only take it in small doses.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

*FV-QR*

On the contrary, this is one of my favorite threads in TCL. :thumbup:

The opportunities for content are endless, and arguments seem to peter out and fade away after a few posts. :beer:

Also, having just finished redesigning a parking lot, I can attest that designing parking is like designing software. You have to be able to foresee all the possible ways someone will misuse what you've designed and then try to block them without making the entire thing unusable. You really have to channel the evil in order to guess what people will do. :laugh:


----------



## JCT (Feb 1, 2012)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Smigelski said:


> It's in an aisle. If parking were allowed there, there would be white lines denoting it, like there are along the roads. It just that this lot was incredibly full that day and that guy didn't want to drive to the next lot over to park.
> 
> The lost was so full that just by the act of walking through it I had two cars creepily follow me to snag my (non-existent) spot as I left (which I didn't, since I was just walking through).
> 
> ...


The original picture didn't show that it was directly adjacent to an entrance to the parking lot. It also didn't show that the opposite curbs actually had painted spots there.

Either way that curb should still be painted yellow if they are going to bother painting all the other curbs.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

The Marty Show said:


> King of Prussia Mall (not mine)


:wave: you live down the street from me


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

The Marty Show said:


> King of Prussia Mall (not mine)


LMFAO:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Stolen from DIW thread


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

There is at least one vehicle parked incorrectly. hint frame rust


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## bherman13 (Sep 10, 2010)

fuelinmyveins said:


> there is at least one vehicle parked incorrectly. Hint frame rust



Why are there so many frame rust candidates in this image?!?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

bherman13 said:


> Why are there so many frame rust candidates in this image?!?


I see 7 such vehicles in various stage of frame rust


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

spockcat said:


>


full video?


----------



## Dcups (Sep 27, 2011)

Went for a trail run and came back to this...
had to crawl in from the passenger side with my muddy shoes. I was so pissed. I wait around for 15mins hoping the driver would come back to give him/her a piece of my mind...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

bherman13 said:


> Why are there so many frame rust candidates in this image?!?





bzcat said:


> I see 7 such vehicles in various stage of frame rust


You guys are nutjobs:facepalm::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

These are from yesterday and today:

Two All-Stars:



Eh, there's enough space left in the fire zone, right?



And this guy, who I see everyday in the same spot(s).


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

[/QUOTE]

"I park like this cause 'merica"


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

freedo84gti said:


> :wave: you live down the street from me


:wave: I'll give an actual wave next time I see you again on 113 , from either a black b8 S4 or a red b6 A4.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

2 for 1


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Dcups said:


> Went for a trail run and came back to this...
> had to crawl in from the passenger side with my muddy shoes. I was so pissed. I wait around for 15mins hoping the driver would come back to give him/her a piece of my mind...


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> You guys are nutjobs:facepalm::laugh:


:laugh:

On that note, how many Toyotas overall? I'm up to 24, but there are a couple I'm unsure on...


----------



## 79416 (Dec 23, 2002)

Prob already been posted, but still a classic Larry David moment.


----------



## 4-Dr-W-a-T (May 20, 2006)

Dcups said:


> Went for a trail run and came back to this...
> had to crawl in from the passenger side with my muddy shoes. I was so pissed. I wait around for 15mins hoping the driver would come back to give him/her a piece of my mind...


A million things are running as to what I would do in that situation.....

Thankfully Ive never had to deal with anything like this.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

I went to the same parking lot as before and I got a new one








I went to go out the exit and this guy was parked in the exit with an open spot next to him


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## swirvtheman (Sep 8, 2011)

Sent from my C6603 using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

This thread is getting more serious


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

4-Dr-W-a-T said:


> A million things are running as to what I would do in that situation.....
> 
> Thankfully Ive never had to deal with anything like this.


It's simple really....

One would take the ballpoint pen that was used to write the nasty note and jam it into the valve stem of the driver side tire; damaging nothing but dramatically inconveniencing the a-hole.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Maybe reserved both parking space


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

I take so many photos for this thread but always forget to post them. Here's one from yesterday...


----------



## 16vRocket (Jan 13, 2002)

Jesus Christ, I just had an aneurysm....



Ryukein said:


> I take so many photos for this thread but always forget to post them. Here's one from yesterday...


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ MSRP

* Manufacturers Suggested Retail Parking. Mere guidelines but nothing you need to actually place your car between.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Ryukein said:


> I take so many photos for this thread but always forget to post them. Here's one from yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

That is... so bad...

Swyped on my red Nexus 5


----------



## pwadjo (May 29, 2013)

PuffMaN said:


> That is... so bad...
> 
> Swyped on my red Nexus 5


The lines in that carpark are ridiculous. The way the cars are parked actually makes way more sense.
If you count the cars parked around the edge vs the spaces there is more room around the edge.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## romanl (Apr 2, 2010)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

It is by no means the worst but this is pretty typical for westlake village.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

My latest finds:

I guess you really can't parallel park this one...










I don't even know how you achieve this angle (or think that's in any way a good look):










Brainless.










Meh, close enough.


----------



## wellshii (Dec 3, 2013)

What a bunch of a-holes.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oh no. There's a little snow there. Better park over here.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

wellshii said:


> What a bunch of a-holes.


Nice 'guardians of the galaxy' reference. 

+rep


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Lord... This is the only angle of it I could get, the guy was in the car.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

Chmeeee said:


>


this parking lot is the worst i have ever seen its like people dont even try to park correctly , im honestly not surprised a lot have been from mass the stuff i see on a daily basis in this state makes this thread laughable


----------



## wellshii (Dec 3, 2013)

lyonsroar said:


> Nice 'guardians of the galaxy' reference.
> 
> +rep


Wasn't a reference


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Ah. 

-rep


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ryukein said:


> Lord... This is the only angle of it I could get, the guy was in the car.


That's the best cause if he gets out and goes "why are you taking pictures of my car?" Then just say "oh there's this thread on a forum that everyone posts pictures of people that can't park, thanks for the great post!"


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

mGrady159 said:


> That's the best cause if he gets out and goes "why are you taking pictures of my car?" Then just say "oh there's this thread on a forum that everyone posts pictures of people that can't park, thanks for the great post!"


I don't use the words "forum" or "thread", but I have been confronted before and I just tell people I'm having a competition with friends to see who can get a picture of the ****tiest parking job. :thumbup:

Most people just get all blood-boily and grumble off.



lyonsroar said:


> -rep


Harsh. :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Not sure if this was already posted here


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Beautiful, Clark!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Not sure if this was already posted here


I'm gonna start keeping a piece of chalk in my car from now on


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


And it was kind of like this


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Ryukein said:


> I'm gonna start keeping a piece of chalk in my car from now on


:laugh:


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

Ryukein said:


> I'm gonna start keeping a piece of chalk in my car from now on


Same


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

A bunch of gems from the past few months


































Saving the best two for last:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

this thread makes me wish i had a beater, so i could go around parking next to these a holes and swing my door open into the side of their car and not giving any fcuks about it


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> this thread makes me wish i had a beater, so i could go around parking next to these a holes and swinging my door open into the side of their car and not giving any fcuks about it


when I had my beater MK2 i'd park it wherever, no door swinging, but you get the idea.


----------



## rogM (Mar 7, 2010)

Beater here, door swinging for *******s.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

SmithersSP said:


> Not sure if this counts but apparently it started over a parking spot.


Great video...too bad it wasnt recorded the proper way !!


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

automobiledude said:


> Great video...too bad it wasnt recorded the proper way !!


Google has a camera app they released in April for Android phones that has a vertical video warning/icon.










I just think they should only allow phone to film horizontally


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

automobiledude said:


> Great video...too bad it wasnt recorded the proper way !!


----------



## SpoolMyGTI (Sep 10, 2013)

McBanagon said:


>


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)

Just saw this on my feed.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not sure if illegally parked or not. If so, this is SWEET.


----------



## Xetabur (May 25, 2009)

NadaGTI said:


> Just saw this on my feed.


Is that the BLowes over by the airport?


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

NadaGTI said:


> Just saw this on my feed.


Since they're asking what's wrong with the picture, I'll say this:

1) The orientation cuts off the front and back of the subject.
2) Nobody cares about your B pillar. Why is it in the photo?


However, I am glad to know that the Roanoke PD is fully accredited. :laugh: My local PD only has a few credits left before they can graduate -- skipped P.E. freshman year.


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## pogbond (Aug 4, 2011)

I worked with the guy in the jeep he was a Porsche tech at the dealership I was at and our service manager always made sure any new hire saw this video and said, "yeah you now work with this guy." lol!


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Not sure if this is considered parking, but it was definitely stupid. Rather than pulling up and reversing, guy just left the car like that. There was an SUV that had to reverse and go around because the dummy didn't leave enough space. The hose had to be stretched so the attendant was stuck having to hold it and couldn't tend to the other vehicles. So essentially, he inconvenienced at least 3 people just by doing that.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Not to mention how poorly parked that sticker is


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

^


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

DIY inspection pit?


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

SmithersSP said:


>


Not going to lie, I would do that to work on my car...just saying


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

:thumbup:

That bmw might be dir.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

TaaT said:


>


pretty much sums it all up. :thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

SmithersSP said:


>


If truly parked and not ingeniously working on it, I'd grab a container and give the owner 1/2 an oil change. :wave:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

redshift said:


> Since they're asking what's wrong with the picture, I'll say this:
> 
> 1) The orientation cuts off the front and back of the subject.
> 2) Nobody cares about your B pillar. Why is it in the photo?


And the screenshot, OMG the screenshot. Why do people feel they need to share the time of day, their carrier, battery charge, signal strength, and notifications with everybody?


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Black Friday Spottings:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

nemo1ner said:


> So essentially, he inconvenienced at least 3 people just by doing that.


If New Jersey didn't have silly laws keeping people from pumping their own gas then nobody would have been inconvenienced.


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

nemo1ner said:


>


I'll raise you an extended cab pickup. When the guy finished pumping his gas he put away the pump, left the truck there, and proceeded to walk inside!


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

FINALLY. I found a way to release my passive aggression. Perfect thread.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> And the screenshot, OMG the screenshot. Why do people feel they need to share the time of day, their carrier, battery charge, signal strength, and notifications with everybody?


:laugh: yeah. It's amazing how some people spend HOURS per day on Facebook and yet, it seems no one realizes that if you tap the photo and then "...", it allows you to save the actual image 



kern417 said:


> FINALLY. I found a way to release my passive aggression. Perfect thread.


It also makes me feel pretty good when they see me taking the picture 

Couple new ones from the usual spot:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

GahannaKid said:


> I'll raise you an extended cab pickup. When the guy finished pumping his gas he put away the pump, left the truck there, and proceeded to walk inside!


You win. 



robbyb413 said:


> If New Jersey didn't have silly laws keeping people from pumping their own gas then nobody would have been inconvenienced.


People asked for jobs, so NJ made more with that law. Also, there are stupid people who can't even turn on their headlights at night. So fueling up is asking a little much from them. :sly:


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Another from my now-usual spot










That photo doesn't accurately show how far away from the curb they were parked.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

nemo1ner said:


> People asked for jobs, so NJ made more with that law. Also, there are stupid people who can't even turn on their headlights at night. So fueling up is asking a little much from them. :sly:


LOL, so it looks to me like all of these problems could really work themselves out if you just left people to their own devices. If a population is too stupid to function on their own just give them some time to self-eliminate. You'll free up some spots for employment and be left with a state that can handle light switches and gas pumps. Everybody wins. :laugh:

But seriously, your statement on intelligence is irrelevant as it doesn't disprove my statement. If NJ let people pump their own gas like a normal state, then nobody would have been inconvenienced. Blame NJ not that driver.


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

hushypushy said:


> It also makes me feel pretty good when they see me taking the picture


a few weeks ago i went off on a guy. he was a commercial driver of a freaking ford transit and parked so close to my door that i wouldn't have been able to open it. as i walked up to it i froze in the middle of the lot and just stared, and it so happened that he was walking out of the store behind me. can you believe the dickhead froze behind me as well? like maybe i wouldn't notice?

i turned around and he had this surprised look on his face. "oh, is that your car? let me move out of the way for you."

i saw red for a while...things got hazy...


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## Miked617 (Oct 19, 2013)

Because Saab


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

Miked617 said:


> Because Saab


Love the plate, I guess he really did win.


----------



## NadaGTI (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Miked617 said:


> Because Saab





Iroczgirl said:


> Love the plate, I guess he really did win.


Aaaand now I have Trilambs in my head... "Get in my Saab and just cruise, baby I win, you lose..."


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

^maybe they need wide door room if someone parks next to them


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VWmk3GTI said:


> ^maybe they need wide door room if someone parks next to them


Yeah, if the driver pulls the wheelchair out of the back seat and slides into it, they can avoid inflicting door dings..


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

VWmk3GTI said:


> ^maybe they need wide door room if someone parks next to them





McBanagon said:


> Yeah, if the driver pulls the wheelchair out of the back seat and slides into it, they can avoid inflicting door dings..


Except the driver manages to park normally every other day.


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

Edit: pic with typo replaced.

Swyped on my red Nexus 5


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

PuffMaN said:


> Swyped on my red Nexus 5


"Esaladed"? Kids these days... can't even meme, bro. :facepalm:


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

robbyb413 said:


> "Esaladed"? Kids these days... can't even meme, bro. :facepalm:


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

robbyb413 said:


> "Esaladed"? Kids these days... can't even meme, bro. :facepalm:


Yea, I noticed that. Ripped the meme from g+
Too bad it's spelled wrong 
Still pretty cool 

Swyped on my red Nexus 5


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

I guess I'm happy he didn't come close in my side


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

PuffMaN said:


> Yea, I noticed that. Ripped the meme from g+
> Too bad it's spelled wrong
> Still pretty cool
> 
> Swyped on my red Nexus 5


I assumed you didn't make it so that wasn't directed at you. Maybe I should have lead with that statement. 

Agreed, it is still funny.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

robbyb413 said:


> "Esaladed"? Kids these days... can't even meme, bro. :facepalm:





kern417 said:


>


LOL, I had an E salad for lunch. 

Love it when a meme creator is so excited about his creation that he fails to see simple spelling mistakes.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

PuffMaN said:


> Swyped on my red Nexus 5


an acurate assessment


----------



## BrokeVWOwner (May 27, 2014)

Welcome to walmart! 




















Not even a spot. Now that I think of It he dident even have a handicap tag. This "person" needs an award.


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

robbyb413 said:


> "Esaladed"? Kids these days... can't even meme, bro. :facepalm:





PuffMaN said:


> Yea, I noticed that. Ripped the meme from g+
> Too bad it's spelled wrong
> Still pretty cool
> 
> Swyped on my red Nexus 5





spockcat said:


> LOL, I had an E salad for lunch.
> 
> Love it when a meme creator is so excited about his creation that he fails to see simple spelling mistakes.


i just need to make sure i'm not taking crazy pills here. we do all realize it's spelled like that because it's an escalade, right.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

kern417 said:


> i just need to make sure i'm not taking crazy pills here. we do all realize it's spelled like that because it's an escalade, right.


He missed the c, which ruined the whole thing


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

TheTynosaur said:


> He missed the c, which ruined the whole thing





kern417 said:


> i just need to make sure i'm not taking crazy pills here. we do all realize it's spelled like that because it's an escalade, right.


Don't worry, I found an other one, and replaced the original pic. Will post it again.









And to be clear: I did not make either of those memes.

Swyped on my red Nexus 5


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

ok i feel better


----------



## BHump (May 19, 2012)

Handyquack parking


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I think I saw this in it's own thread earlier today. figured it could go here, too. 

42 point turn.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> I think I saw this in it's own thread earlier today. figured it could go here, too.
> 
> 42 point turn.


I have no words... Wow.


----------



## dash cunning (Feb 8, 2004)

kern417 said:


> a few weeks ago


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

:laugh:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> I think I saw this in it's own thread earlier today. figured it could go here, too.
> 
> 42 point turn.


That truly is impressive.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> I think I saw this in it's own thread earlier today. figured it could go here, too.
> 
> 42 point turn.





robbyb413 said:


> I have no words... Wow.


This kills me hahahaaa. The ending is priceless.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Wow, the Force is strong with this one. How this person managed to park it in the first place will baffle scholars for ages.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

She got a ticket for that being on video

http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/archives/sunnews/canada/2014/12/20141208-224852.html


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

VWVan said:


> She got a ticket for that being on video
> 
> http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/archives/sunnews/canada/2014/12/20141208-224852.html


She got ticket for after bad parking


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Nailed it.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Notice how the Mercedes bends.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

VWVan said:


> She got a ticket for that being on video
> 
> http://www.sunnewsnetwork.ca/archives/sunnews/canada/2014/12/20141208-224852.html





article interviewing Inspector Ken Thrower said:


> Police officers used their own discretion in not laying a hit-and-run charge, said Thrower, who speculated on the driver's mindset.
> 
> "She might have been having a bad day...I think she probably panicked, people were in windows looking at her," he said.


Poor decision, IMO. The University of Florida does a bunch of work studying crime, which I am exposed to frequently so I happen to absorb. One big constant from those studies is this: A certain small percentage of people will conduct themselves within the bounds of the law no matter what the circumstances (so, never break laws), a certain small percentage of people will act as they feel regardless of the laws no matter what the circumstances (so, habitual/chronic offenders), but the bulk of people live in a gray area where they make decisions on the fly based on a few factors - one of which is how they see others acting in their community via the news and real life social interactions (so, people who benefit from proper enforcement). Effective police work is in part working with those people who can/will be influenced in order to achieve voluntary compliance with the law. The video clearly shows that this person is a danger to themselves and public/private property, and was very much in the public eye. It a good time to send a clear message that conducting yourself in such a manner is unacceptable by hitting her with penalties sufficient to impart the importance of complying voluntarily with the laws, and in that way influence the most people possible to comply with the law. Instead they sent a message that it's OK to be a jerk because maybe you had a bad day so you'll get a pass. 

$115 for unsafe backing up. Nothing else. She was laughing all the way to her check book (sorry, she lives in Not America, wouldn't that be a _cheque_ book? ) and then probably celebrated by going out for dinner and drinks that cost more than that.


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)

I hope he paid for two spots


----------



## mfredrick (Oct 19, 2012)

cityjohn said:


> Notice how the Mercedes bends.


:laugh: excellent


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

... If there was lines on the asphalt they would be where the van's exhaust pipe is.














This ultimate douche parks in the driving lane beside the gas pumps at a gas station. 

The interlocking bricks are where the cars pull up for gas. This jerk calmly pulls up, turns the car off, pulls his 2 kids out of the back and walks into store when people are waiting to get around him and there are several available spots only 50 ft away. :banghead:

I was ready to give a piece of my mind but his kids saved him. Otherwise it could've been ugly....















Pretty self exlanatory.


----------



## SLC_Punker (Mar 2, 2002)

robbyb413 said:


> $115 for unsafe backing up. Nothing else. She was laughing all the way to her check book (sorry, she lives in Not America, wouldn't that be a _cheque_ book? ) and then probably celebrated by going out for dinner and drinks that cost more than that.


If she did go out for dinner, i hope she took advantage of valet parking.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

This woman park next to me at work... she must have depth perception issues or a moron. Can't decide which.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Bosley said:


> Pretty self exlanatory.


Pick Smart up, place on road?


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

Egz said:


> Pick Smart up, place on road?


It's possible. We've done it before. 4 men pick it up easy. Engine and park brake are in the rear, so you don't need to pick up the front end, it will help you by carrying a portion of the car's weight.

But never fart in a smart car, this will happen:









Swyped on my red Nexus 5


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Coulda kept going in this lot. Sooooo much fail... :banghead:


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Coulda kept going in this lot. Sooooo much fail... :banghead:


Walmart?


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Spotted this in Glendale today. :facepalm:


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

^ maybe he doesn't want the meter to be read. :laugh:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

VWmk3GTI said:


> Walmart?


Nah, Krogers... I try to stay away from our local Walmart as much as possible. But it's also chock full o' fail...


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

^ Yup, Should be renamed Fail-Mart....


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

mikegilbert said:


> Spotted this in Glendale today. :facepalm:


Certified Mall-Rated!


----------



## izzo (Mar 19, 2004)

McBanagon said:


> Nailed it.


Another angle, with a twist


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Not the worst









Much worse


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

What an ***hole :laugh:


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

evosky said:


> What an ***hole :laugh:


I know this is how the car is, but is it just me or does it look like the rear tail lights were smashed out? Looks a bit off, maybe its just the lighting... :sly:

edit:

not to go off topic (though you could argue this guy is parked in the middle of an airfield, thus being a dick parker), but I guess the lights are just around the border and what I'm seeing is just some mesh that peeks into the engine bay... not a fan of how that looks.  Even worse than the gages on the new ATS


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

evosky said:


> What an ***hole :laugh:


Parked in front of a check cashing/money transfer store. Someone must be sending jihad money back home.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Parked in front of a check cashing/money transfer store. Someone must be sending jihad money back home.


Parked in front of a payday loan place next to 'Nandos. Must be Jenson Button's car.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Parked in front of a check cashing/money transfer store. Someone must be sending jihad money back home.


BC, so either the money is going to a non-Jihadist country in Asia, or they're dining at Nando's and taunting the poor payday loan customers


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

will the wheels fit a mk4?


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Parked in front of a check cashing/money transfer store. Someone must be sending jihad money back home.


The lease payments must've come up & he needed a quick loan (& a cheap lunch) to cover until pay-day......


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

Sorry for the ****ty quality it was really cold out and I was in a t-shirt shivering


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Just couldn't wait to hit those sales I guess..


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

mike02467 said:


> I know this is how the car is, but is it just me or does it look like the rear tail lights were smashed out? Looks a bit off, maybe its just the lighting... :sly:
> 
> edit:
> 
> not to go off topic (though you could argue this guy is parked in the middle of an airfield, thus being a dick parker), but I guess the lights are just around the border and what I'm seeing is just some mesh that peeks into the engine bay... not a fan of how that looks.  Even worse than the gages on the new ATS


It took you this long to get a look at the McLaren P1's taillights? I hope the wasted time was spent taking cinematography courses and eating poop...


----------



## Kevin Newberry (Jun 3, 2014)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Nah, Krogers... I try to stay away from our local Walmart as much as possible. But it's also chock full o' fail...


EVERY walmart in cinci is terribly mortifying. I went to one one time and could smell another customer 3 aisles over :/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not terrible, but still worthy of sharing.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Went to Barnes & Noble on Saturday and there was only one open parking spot, next to a parking job worthy of this thread

Here it is:










Then this is the spot when I returned to the parking lot:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ That's amazing.


----------



## Miked617 (Oct 19, 2013)

Massachusetts strikes again.....smh 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Parked in front of a check cashing/money transfer store. Someone must be sending jihad money back home.





redshift said:


> Parked in front of a payday loan place next to 'Nandos. Must be Jenson Button's car.





Mike! said:


> BC, so either the money is going to a non-Jihadist country in Asia, or they're dining at Nando's and taunting the poor payday loan customers





Bosley said:


> The lease payments must've come up & he needed a quick loan (& a cheap lunch) to cover until pay-day......


Can't believe how far off you all are. It's obviously the scum of the earth owner of the payday loan place.


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

When I parked (white Avant) there was a semi in the isle behind me. It wasn't easy, as the isle is very narrow, but I did it. A couple minutes later, the semi pulled away, the car next to me left, and as I started to open the car door, I almost got taken out by the Subaru. The lady sheepishly waved at me once I was out of the car...then she parked like that...WHILE I WATCHED.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

bzcat said:


> This woman park next to me at work... she must have depth perception issues or a moron. Can't decide which.





















Different cars, same incompetent moron driver


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

rabbitmoon said:


> When I parked (white Avant) there was a semi in the isle behind me. It wasn't easy, as the isle is very narrow, but I did it. A couple minutes later, the semi pulled away, the car next to me left, and as I started to open the car door, I almost got taken out by the Subaru. The lady sheepishly waved at me once I was out of the car...then she parked like that...WHILE I WATCHED.


Those are the narrowest ****ing parking spaces I've ever seen.


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Yo Teach said:


> Those are the narrowest ****ing parking spaces I've ever seen.


Parking there is always an adventure.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

rabbitmoon said:


> Parking there is always an adventure.


Don't want to sound like an a$$hole, but your suspension is broken.


----------



## slevin011 (Apr 2, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Don't want to sound like an a$$hole


You know, I'm pretty sure that's _exactly_ what you wanted to do.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

rabbitmoon said:


> When I parked (white Avant) there was a semi in the isle behind me. It wasn't easy, as the isle is very narrow, but I did it. A couple minutes later, the semi pulled away, the car next to me left, and as I started to open the car door, I almost got taken out by the Subaru. The lady sheepishly waved at me once I was out of the car...then she parked like that...WHILE I WATCHED.


Please tell me you asked her how the **** you were supposed to get back in your car if you were done before she was?


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Don't want to sound like an a$$hole, but your suspension is broken.


I was hard parked. 


Mike! said:


> Please tell me you asked her how the **** you were supposed to get back in your car if you were done before she was?


I was going to be there for a couple hours and she went to Baja Fresh, so I knew she'd be leaving before me.
I did, however, go get a friend and show her the excellent parking job, and was joined by a random person while we took pictures, all in view of the lady who parked like that.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

rabbitmoon said:


> I was hard parked.
> 
> I was going to be there for a couple hours and she went to Baja Fresh, so I knew she'd be leaving before me.
> I did, however, go get a friend and show her the excellent parking job, and was joined by a random person while we took pictures, all in view of the lady who parked like that.


So what happened? I would totally flip my biscuits if I saw that happen. I don't understand how people have NO spatial cognition when it comes to parking. Thus this thread. Ugh.


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

evosky said:


> So what happened? I would totally flip my biscuits if I saw that happen. I don't understand how people have NO spatial cognition when it comes to parking. Thus this thread. Ugh.


She was gone by the time I got back. 
I figured if I told her to park correctly she would've gotten flustered, raising the chances of her hitting my car rather than just parking stupid next to it.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

rabbitmoon said:


> She was gone by the time I got back.
> I figured if I told her to park correctly she would've gotten flustered, raising the chances of her hitting my car rather than just parking stupid next to it.


weird. if i saw someone parking like that next to my car while i was still there id confront them.


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> weird. if i saw someone parking like that next to my car while i was still there id confront them.


It just didn't feel right. She parked like an idiot, but she would be leaving before me. Had this been somewhere else, like the grocery store, etc. her car wouldn't have stayed like that long enough for me to take a picture.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Smigelski said:


>


Perfect symmetry! Very impressive.

I'm going back to B&N in a few minutes. Hopefully I'll spot another good one.


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

Ryukein said:


> Perfect symmetry! Very impressive.


:laugh:

Maybe the driver thinks that parking lines are supposed to work that way. Like people who clap on 1 and 3 instead of 2 and 4.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

redshift said:


> :laugh:
> 
> Maybe the driver thinks that parking lines are supposed to work that way. Like people who clap on 1 and 3 instead of 2 and 4.


If they owned an Eclipse do you think they would line up the parking lines with the hood bump? :laugh:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Nailed it.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

^ Someone's been drinking the cargo...


----------



## badpony (Dec 26, 2013)

Does poorly pulling out of a parking spot count? I don't understand how she was unable to see my bright car parked behind her, especially considering she had to walk past it to get to her car. I think she was drunk.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

bzcat said:


> Different cars, same incompetent moron driver


leave a note? it works. i do all the time at my apartment complex. i print it out in huge bold letters so that everyone walking by see's it too.


----------



## Death-Incarnate (Nov 17, 2003)

Ryukein said:


> Went to Barnes & Noble on Saturday and there was only one open parking spot, next to a parking job worthy of this thread
> 
> 
> Then this is the spot when I returned to the parking lot:



Greenie, says it all.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

absoluteczech said:


> leave a note? it works. i do all the time at my apartment complex. i print it out in huge bold letters so that everyone walking buy see's it too.


I just use a grease pencil on the window for horrible parkers.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I just use a grease pencil on the window for horrible parkers.


:laugh: i should get one of those


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I just use a grease pencil on the window for horrible parkers.


Highly recommend going to craft store and just getting an etching cream pen. Works much better and is a lasting reminder not to park like an A hat.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

absoluteczech said:


> leave a note? it works. i do all the time at my apartment complex. i print it out in huge bold letters so that everyone walking by see's it too.


It's more fun to bitch about it on internet forum


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

bzcat said:


> It's more fun to bitch about it on internet forum


you can still do both


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

rabbitmoon said:


> When I parked (white Avant) there was a semi in the isle behind me. It wasn't easy, as the isle is very narrow, but I did it. A couple minutes later, the semi pulled away, the car next to me left, and as I started to open the car door, I almost got taken out by the Subaru. The lady sheepishly waved at me once I was out of the car...then she parked like that...WHILE I WATCHED.


And the guy from Alabama is like **** these guys.

More information requested about Audi suspension. And did you have to get out the passenger side?


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

phil123 said:


> And the guy from Alabama is like **** these guys.
> 
> More information requested about Audi suspension. And did you have to get out the passenger side?


Hahaha. 
I was out of the car when she "finished" parking. 
It's Accuair E-level management and Airlift bags. I love it. E-level is very nice to have when you use your car to haul stuff or go camping, etc. Plus being able to go over speed mountains is nice. It handles and rides the same as it did when it was static.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Apologies for the blurry pic, but this is some of the worst parking I've ever seen. Guy left it at like a 30 degree angle. Instant justice can be seen if you look at what's right in front of the car though...


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Nice


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

I saw this bro last night. 4 spots.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

rabbitmoon said:


> Hahaha.
> I was out of the car when she "finished" parking.
> It's Accuair E-level management and Airlift bags. I love it. E-level is very nice to have when you use your car to haul stuff or go camping, etc. Plus being able to go over speed mountains is nice. It handles and rides the same as it did when it was static.


And you allowed her to just leave it like that?


The big print giveth and the small print taketh away.


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

patrikman said:


> And you allowed her to just leave it like that?
> 
> 
> The big print giveth and the small print taketh away.


Yes. I explained why already. 
If it makes everyone feel better I did go to a neighbor's house and yell at an electrician who was partially blocking my driveway on Thursday...


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

patrikman said:


> I saw this bro last night. 4 spots.


You look like a Frangelico bottle


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cityjohn said:


> You look like a Frangelico bottle


I see more Mrs Buttersworth.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

patrikman said:


> I saw this bro last night. 4 spots.


Is it legal in Wisconsin to have the front plate blocked like that? In MA they can get you for an obstructed plate just for a frame.


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

Meh, close enough right? It's sticking out by a huge amount, and it's crooked as a bonus. Not like there isn't enough parking just a row away where they could have parked and not caused chaos.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Hostile said:


>


:laugh::laugh::thumbup:


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

This was a couple of years ago, but came out of Home Depot and found this guy and his trailer parked next to my FJ Cruiser. I couldn't open my door. I went in, had the licence plate paged and made him move his truck.


----------



## J2G (Aug 9, 2012)

^ How did the driver react? Apologetic? Pissed?


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

J2G said:


> ^ How did the driver react? Apologetic? Pissed?


Canadian plates. So most likely both apologized for inconveniencing each other.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

bastion72 said:


> Canadian plates. So most likely both apologized for inconveniencing each other.


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

20thAna3282 said:


> Is it legal in Wisconsin to have the front plate blocked like that? In MA they can get you for an obstructed plate just for a frame.


Either no front plate is required, or they are extremely lenient with enforcing it (from personal experience)


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

I actually had to talk to someone about their parking today. I wrote a note, but when I came back, he was actually in his car. I've posted this stupid F30 before...this guy cannot effin' park. Well, I don't really care if he does his crappy parking in public, but when it comes to my private lot, I am a little protective. Unfortunately, since I was mostly concerned about him never parking in my lot again, I neglected to mention that I always see his car parked terribly.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

hushypushy said:


> I've posted this stupid F30 before...this guy cannot effin' park


The Vemma sticker explains it all.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

cityjohn said:


> You look like a Frangelico bottle


True holiday story: My parents had a Frangelico decanter, one year my cousins and I realized there was booze inside. So we'll just have a few sips, right? Keep in mind, there was still a tax stamp sticker over the lid...if you are old you know this was an old bottle of booze. Somehow we all choked down a tiny sip, but of course somebody told their parents because they had a stomach ache. We were probably all 9-12 at the time, the decanter was likely older than us. 

Oddly enough as an adult I quite like the taste.



McBanagon said:


> I see more Mrs Buttersworth.


Das racist.



Hostile said:


>


Awesome, I'm going to steal some of my sons sidewalk chalk for that. :laugh:



20thAna3282 said:


> Is it legal in Wisconsin to have the front plate blocked like that? In MA they can get you for an obstructed plate just for a frame.


Not sure, it has to be displayed....that's all I know. I've been stopped once for not having it and that was in my hometown. On the border of Michigan. Where they don't need front plates. So I display a plate on my Forester because that is what I was stopped in. And yes, they asked to search my car. I told them to get a warrant, I'll do homework while I wait. They let me go.




88c900t said:


> Either no front plate is required, or they are extremely lenient with enforcing it (from personal experience)



Front plate is definitely required in this state, but rarely enforced unless you get some pudgy buzzcut Oakley wearing greenhorne working off a schoolboy grudge.




CaleDeRoo said:


> http://i.imgur.com/HCUUIbF.jpg?1[/image][/QUOTE]
> 
> Well played. 🍻


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

I live a couple miles from University of Rochester and Rochester Institute of Technology so I blend in with all the out of state students without a front plate. :thumbup:


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Had to take a picture when I saw this.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

CoreyB said:


> Had to take a picture when I saw this.


It's for your safety.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Does my parking job yesterday count?










Damn idiots taking up two spots!


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

sheesh


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

WRXGuy said:


> Meh, close enough right? It's sticking out by a huge amount, and it's crooked as a bonus. Not like there isn't enough parking just a row away where they could have parked and not caused chaos.


Every day in my parking garage at work there are trucks like this. They don't pull all the way in and are sticking out in the narrow lanes and they are almost always right at the blind corners. You come around the corner, on the correct side of the lane, and almost plow into them. Then you have to move to the wrong side of the lane to go around them. :banghead:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

bastion72 said:


> Canadian plates. So most likely both apologized for inconveniencing each other.


My wife and I were at Lowe's a few weekends ago and I had parked my car at the ass-end of the lot against a grassy island. We come out to find a guy in a big F-350 pulling a 30' boat on a trailer had pulled in right next to my car and the boat trailer was angled around my car. He could have parked in any other row where where were no cars but he pulled in right next to the only car within about 50 yards. :banghead:

He was just leaving the truck as we got close and he kept walking towards the store. It was pretty obvious that we were walking to the car that he parked next to. I asked if it was his truck and he said yea and said that I had plenty of room to get out of the spot. I walked around the car and there was about 6" of clearance for me to back out of the spot. He yelled back asking if I had room and, begrudgingly, I said "yea".

I really, really, really wanted to make him move just to be a reciprocatory dick but he looked like the kind of guy who would have walked over to judge for himself and then argued that I had enough room.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Jesus page 58 is out of control :laugh: That FR-S one is amazing

One from my usual spot, and then a mindboggling one from the mall


----------



## genericVWdriver (Apr 15, 2007)

I need to practice my parking skills  

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

May I present... my dad:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

20thAna3282 said:


> Is it legal in Wisconsin to have the front plate blocked like that? In MA they can get you for an obstructed plate just for a frame.


They don't really enforce plate laws here.


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

Hostile said:


> I really, really, really wanted to make him move just to be a reciprocatory dick but he looked like the kind of guy who would have walked over to judge for himself and then argued that I had enough room.


your screen name is a lie.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

kern417 said:


> your screen name is a lie.


He's just an e-thug!


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

Here's an interesting (to me) one.

Xmas Eve. Parking lot full. Walked out and saw this in a handicapped spot. No placard or plate indicating the person was hc'd.

What was interesting to me is that I passed by a security guard and mentioned it. He said he couldn't do anything about it. 

Lot was full and this yahoo driver took a space that I'm sure a handicapped person needed. 

I guess that means you can get away with being a dock at the NL Fred Meyer in Anchorage.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)




----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


>


Haha. Love (hate) it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

I'm going to guess that's a valet.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

Wish I woulda grabbed some 'tater phone pics at my local C&C this morning. It was the biggest turnout I've ever seen. Lamborghinis
s, GT3s, etc were all parked in single spaces. There wear about 10 C6 Corvettes that decided to double park. 

It was funny because the Porsche guys on the other side of the curb were using the wing on of the 911s as a table for their coffee.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nutdotnet said:


> Here's an interesting (to me) one.
> 
> Xmas Eve. Parking lot full. Walked out and saw this in a handicapped spot. No placard or plate indicating the person was hc'd.
> 
> ...


Probably the security guard didn't have authority to give parking tickets. Only the police could do that.


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Probably the security guard didn't have authority to give parking tickets. Only the police could do that.


Nah, I get that, but he wasn't (and likely) going to do anything. I would have assumed he would have had someone get on the store's intercom to tell the jackass to move his/her vehicle.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

A real gem from the other night... Takes up just shy of 8 spots... Directly in front of the store. :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> A real gem from the other night... Takes up just shy of 8 spots... Directly in front of the store. :facepalm:


And there was some dummy repairing his car in the only remaining parking spot!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

spockcat said:


> And there was some dummy repairing his car in the only remaining parking spot!


Just replacing headlight bulbs on my roommates car... I wouldn't be caught dead owning a mk3... :laugh:


Plus theres a huge lot along the side and around back of the store as well. So he had no excuse, besides laziness.


----------



## badpony (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

badpony said:


>


Parking job looks as good as the line painting job. Give the operator of the vehicle a pass. :thumbup:


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

So this one shows up on a MINI Facebook page. MINI driver saying how lucky he was that he had hugged the cart corral when he came back and found the minivan encroaching on his spot.
I pointed out that he parked crooked and on the yellow lines, and then the van did the same. Pot meet kettle. OP never responded when the thread kind of turned against him.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

This one was interesting. "Clean Air Vehicle" parking? Why do they have those out in the central valley? (this pic was taken in Los Banos) Plus the F150 of course :laugh:












mtbscoTT said:


> So this one shows up on a MINI Facebook page. MINI driver saying how lucky he was that he had hugged the cart corral when he came back and found the minivan encroaching on his spot.
> I pointed out that he parked crooked and on the yellow lines, and then the van did the same. Pot meet kettle. OP never responded when the thread kind of turned against him.


Who cares if the Mini parked on the yellow line? There was no one on his left. I would have parked in that same spot with my tires on the line, too---but in reverse, so I would have plenty of space to open my door and get out


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

hushypushy said:


> Who cares if the Mini parked on the yellow line?


I believe that parking your car with even a glimmer of douchery invites others to do the same. That van may well have expressly parked like that to mock the MINI driver. 
I park as far away from the crowd as I can but always between the lines. Wouldn't consider hugging a cart corral to be very smart either.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

mtbscoTT said:


> That van may well have expressly parked like that to mock the MINI driver.


Not a justification. The Mini driver isn't inconveniencing anyone (if anything, he's making more room for the Rendez-Vous), but the R-V driver is impeding on the Mini's space. R-V's driver is the douche, not the Mini's.

Besides, the R-V driver might want to make a statement, but when the Mini leaves, he's left with his crooked pos, making it a pain for the next person who only parks within his lines.

I wouldn't park near the general public either. You can find my clean econobox alone at the outskirts of the parking lot. 

Edit: Replaced van with Rendez-Vous, R-V and pos.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Handicapped spots, no handicapped plaque.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

ITT car guys thing a Buick Rendezvous is a van.

And I would have done the same thing the Mini driver did and in reverse.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

mtbscoTT said:


> So this one shows up on a MINI Facebook page. MINI driver saying how lucky he was that he had hugged the cart corral when he came back and found the minivan encroaching on his spot.
> I pointed out that he parked crooked and on the yellow lines, and then the van did the same. Pot meet kettle. OP never responded when the thread kind of turned against him.


agree with mini: I always park AWAY from other spots if possible. how does my parking to the far end of my space somehow force or encourage the van to park any other way but in their spot. typical soccermom parking with 9 kids and on her cell phone.


----------



## mtbscoTT (Jan 14, 2003)

I guess we'll have to agree to disagree, truce guys okay?

I still think both of them parked like douches.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> ITT car guys thing a Buick Rendezvous is a van.


ITT car guys giving no damns what the Rendezvous is.




> And I would have done the same thing the Mini driver did and in reverse.


:laugh:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> ITT car guys giving no damns what the Rendezvous is.


Awesome.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

"I've got a new truck, so I can do what I please"










"I'm just clueless."


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> agree with mini: I always park AWAY from other spots if possible. how does my parking to the far end of my space somehow force or encourage the van to park any other way but in their spot. typical soccermom parking with 9 kids and on her cell phone.


Not apologizing for the soccermomvan parking, but as an observation, such harried people tend to drive&park on autopilot, and people who park on autopilot just pull in at what they think is a 'normal' distance from the next car and otherwise ignore lines and how they've left their wheels turned. They seem to have left a roughly equal distance between them and the Mini, and them and the PT.

It's careless parking on the Rendezvous' part, but a far cry from the 'I can't open my door' situations we've seen in this thread.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GolfTango said:


> "I've got a new truck, so I can do what I please"


That Lowes is closed anyway. And he is 2 rows out from OSJL.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Ryukein said:


> Handicapped spots, no handicapped plaque.


my give a damn for people who do this is far below zero. if i catch it and im in the right mood i just park right behind them and go about my business. last time i did this lady was coming out and saw me. when she started yelling at me for blocking her in i looked back at my car and hers before turning back to her and saying "well i just figured this was park however the **** i want day." with a big stupid grin plastered on my face. as i went back to move my car i told her next time i caught her parking like that id just call the cops and have it towed with a tone that fully carried my lack of ****s to give for her and her over priced Chevy. (she drove an Escalade like this one. go figure.)


----------



## vwtoys (Mar 31, 1999)

Saw this








It goes down pretty much the full length of the car.

Probably because of this


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

GolfTango said:


> "I've got a new truck, so I can do what I please"


Lowe's in Meriden I presume.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

it aint ever a swagger wagon.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

This guy is a parking All-Star...I could almost start a thread just for this moron :laugh:



(btw, in case any stereotype lovers are reading, the driver of that car is a young white male )


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

GolfTango said:


> "I've got a new truck, so I can do what I please"


Good thing he folded in his mirrors, just in case :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


> it aint ever a swagger wagon.


Chance they were first into a snowy lot yesterday morning and didn't see the lines?


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Good thing he folded in his mirrors, just in case :laugh:


A lot of newer vehicles seem to do that automatically when the car is shut off. I have no idea if this is one of them.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

I just moved to a small town in Kentucky. Looks like they can't park here either.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Chance they were first into a snowy lot yesterday morning and didn't see the lines?


considering theres snow on the car, it probably parked before the snow started.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

GoForBroke said:


> my give a damn for people who do this is far below zero. if i catch it and im in the right mood i just park right behind them and go about my business. last time i did this lady was coming out and saw me. when she started yelling at me for blocking her in i looked back at my car and hers before turning back to her and saying "well i just figured this was park however the **** i want day." with a big stupid grin plastered on my face. as i went back to move my car i told her next time i caught her parking like that id just call the cops and have it towed with a tone that fully carried my lack of ****s to give for her and her over priced Chevy. (she drove an Escalade like this one. go figure.)


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

mtbscoTT said:


> I believe that parking your car with even a glimmer of douchery invites others to do the same. That van may well have expressly parked like that to mock the MINI driver.
> I park as far away from the crowd as I can but always between the lines. Wouldn't consider hugging a cart corral to be very smart either.


To that first point, plenty of regular non-car people would think that parking that far away from everyone else is a glimmer of douchery and purposely park right next to you


----------



## redshift (May 22, 2002)

bastion72 said:


> I just moved to a small town in Kentucky. Looks like they can't park here either.


Obviously he had a stroke and is only handicapped on the right side.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


> considering theres snow on the car, it probably parked before the snow started.


I just checked, and it wasn't there in August, so we'll never know.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

aar0n. said:


> To that first point, plenty of regular non-car people would think that parking that far away from everyone else is a glimmer of douchery and purposely park right next to you


They do that anyways


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Went to the gym this morning, came out to this


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

hushypushy said:


>


It's like he _wants_ me to take his picture :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

hushypushy said:


> It's like he _wants_ me to take his picture :laugh:


Two things:

1. I just learned what the Vemma nutritional opportunity pyramid was. 
2. I know the feeling when they run out of "S" at the DMV


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

hushypushy said:


> It's like he _wants_ me to take his picture :laugh:


It's almost as if he's afraid he can't open his door without hitting that concrete post.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

hushypushy said:


> It's like he _wants_ me to take his picture :laugh:


What's all that nonsense badging on the left side of his trunk?


----------



## 69CougarConvert (Nov 12, 2012)

evosky said:


> What's all that nonsense badging on the left side of his trunk?


It says Vemma platinum club. When I googled it, it said that if you own a small business and do team building you can earn a bmw... :screwy: sounds like your typical scam


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

This guy parking stupidly didn't prevent me from parking my truck properly.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


We had to do that at an autocross before we could set up the course. Some people parked in the middle of the lot over night.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

Please excuse my friend for getting in this picture but the truck was parked horribly and so many autozone specials I had to take a picture


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mGrady159 said:


> Please excuse my friend for getting in this picture but the truck was parked horribly and so many autozone specials I had to take a picture


Autozone trim aside, that parking job is far from horrible. Especially since the lot is pretty much empty.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Autozone trim aside, that parking job is far from horrible. Especially since the lot is pretty much empty.


It's not the worst in this thread but not great. Looks like he has another 3ft to pull in at least, which is room to straighten the truck and make the ass not be in the aisle.

Empty parking lot, of course, but that's an 'if a tree falls in a forest...' scenario in this thread. Can the parking itself not be bad regardless of it not mattering?


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Autozone trim aside, that parking job is far from horrible. Especially since the lot is pretty much empty.


The parking lot was actually really full he was at the end of it though and there's not many stores behind him and the bed of the truck was way out of the spot


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

evosky said:


> What's all that nonsense badging on the left side of his trunk?


It's a pyramid scheme for younger kids. They give you a leased 3-series when you sign up enough people.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Found this on another forum I frequent..


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

psykokid said:


> Found this on another forum I frequent..


To be clear, your gripe is with the Corolla alone, right? Smart money says the D90's parking job is not him being sloppy, rather it's a ZFG power move in response to the Corolla parking like a dolt. :laugh:

Maybe it's the camera angle, but it looks like you've got bonus content in the next row... do my eyes deceive me or are Crosstour and the red minivan (Toyota? Hard to tell on my monitor at work, sorry.) both crooked, too?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

robbyb413 said:


> To be clear, your gripe is with the Corolla alone, right? Smart money says the D90's parking job is not him being sloppy, rather it's a ZFG power move in response to the Corolla parking like a dolt. :laugh:
> 
> Maybe it's the camera angle, but it looks like you've got bonus content in the next row... do my eyes deceive me or are Crosstour and the red minivan (Toyota? Hard to tell on my monitor at work, sorry.) both crooked, too?


Yup, just the Corolla. I'd have done the same thing in my Rover just for giggles because i can  Not sure about the other cars, as I didnt take the pic, the D90 owner did.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

psykokid said:


> Yup, just the Corolla. I'd have done the same thing in my Rover just for giggles because i can  Not sure about the other cars, as I didnt take the pic, the D90 owner did.


Ok, that's a relief. Glad this thread isn't going to a dark place. :laugh:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

69CougarConvert said:


> It says Vemma platinum club. When I googled it, it said that if you own a small business and do team building you can earn a bmw... :screwy: sounds like your typical scam


Well, depends on how you define "scam". But it is definitely really stupid :facepalm:

Just as stupid as how we all know this guy intentionally parks like this....every single day.



Or maybe there's something about that spot? This lady was just sitting there using her iPad for a while...


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

hushypushy said:


> Just as stupid as how we all know this guy intentionally parks like this....every single day.


leave a note?


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

just park next to them itll make them mad for sure.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> leave a note?


http://www.youparklikean*******.com/

I actually used this the other day. Felt so satisfying. Passive aggressive.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

evosky said:


> http://www.youparklikean*******.com/
> 
> I actually used this the other day. Felt so satisfying. Passive aggressive.


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> leave a note?


I would, but I'm not sure exactly what to say. Needs to be snarky and straight-to-the-point...I have trouble with the latter


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

hushypushy said:


> I would, but I'm not sure exactly what to say. Needs to be snarky and straight-to-the-point...I have trouble with the latter


Kids sidewalk chalk, 2 lines and some text, a parking spot for "special people"


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

DanG said:


> Kids sidewalk chalk, 2 lines and some text, a parking spot for "special people"


perfect idea :thumbup:


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

Got 3 in this one ^


----------



## hardcore4life (May 8, 2010)

derangedsheep said:


> Got 3 in this one ^


I any of the pics by Robinson town centre?


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

hardcore4life said:


> I any of the pics by Robinson town centre?


The third one is the long-term parking at the airport. That's the closest one to Robinson. The others are the Pleasant Hills Pep Boys, a Hess station by the Lancaster-Lebanon turnpike entrance, and the South Hills Village Market District.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

derangedsheep said:


>


What am I missing here?


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> What am I missing here?


The shadow makes it a bit confusing, but I believe the front, passenger-side tire is on the edge of the sidewalk.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> What am I missing here?





NightTrain EX said:


> The shadow makes it a bit confusing, but I believe the front, passenger-side tire is on the edge of the sidewalk.


Sorry, I didn't realize that the shadow kind of masked the poor parking. NightTrain EX is correct. The outer maybe 1/2 inch of the front, passenger tire was up on the curb.

I cropped and brightened it a bit.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

20thAna3282 said:


> Picture


There's a lot of visible aggregate in that parking lot. They should probably repave-- oh wait, there's a bad parking job way up at the top!


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

I get its a big truck, but it will still fit in a singular spot. No need to use 2.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

You shop at Khols?:laugh::wave:


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Was at the movies :laugh: knew I shoulda mentioned it. That's the last spot in there huge parking lot, which happens to be very close to kohls :wave:


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> This guy parking stupidly didn't prevent me from parking my truck properly.


We get some *truly* horrible parkers here at work (there's a Bikram Yoga joint here). I love when it's "Drive the beater to work" day. I will find the twunt parked a foot over the line and park exactly in the middle of the spot next to her driver's door...OK, maybe *slightly* off-center toward her car :laugh:.

Oh, you mean you can't squeeze into that four-inch gap I've left you?


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> We get some *truly* horrible parkers here at work (there's a Bikram Yoga joint here). I love when it's "Drive the beater to work" day. I will find the twunt parked a foot over the line and park exactly in the middle of the spot next to her driver's door...OK, maybe *slightly* off-center toward her car :laugh:.
> 
> Oh, you mean you can't squeeze into that four-inch gap I've left you?


If I had a beater I would do the same thing all the time.


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

I just remembered an old coworker I had. I always would park in the corner spot and somehow she always managed to park at a 45* angle next to me. Not sure how. Luckily the new job doesn't have anyone like her, or at least that consistent.









And here she is one day where I let her terrorize someone else


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

I guess this is technically "parking", even though he wasn't there long.

I was shooting a car out in front of the dealership, when I looked up and saw this Jeep stopped in the driveway. The dude was fiddling with something inside, then he got out, opened the passenger door and got something, then fiddled around in the trunk for a while, then back to the passenger door, then he got in the driver's side...and drove away  The whole process took about five minutes and I have no idea why he didn't either pull into our parking lot, or drive ahead one block where he could have pulled on to the shoulder or into a side street.


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

kern417 said:


> I just remembered an old coworker I had. I always would park in the corner spot and somehow she always managed to park at a 45* angle next to me. Not sure how. Luckily the new job doesn't have anyone like her, or at least that consistent.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


At least she is consistent. I would be annoyed but this is kind of humorous.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

this guy is folding his mirrors just in case


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

Next time grab a few shopping carts and put them around his car.


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

derangedsheep said:


> Sorry, I didn't realize that the shadow kind of masked the poor parking. NightTrain EX is correct. The outer maybe 1/2 inch of the front, passenger tire was up on the curb.
> 
> I cropped and brightened it a bit.


To be fair, it looks like the Camry on the other side is over the line. I'd much rather park like that rather than pull close to the curb and risk curb rash. Plus that's the most offloading that Highlander will ever do. :laugh:


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

In a handicapped spot and in the no parking zone, typical Audi.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

mittencuh said:


> In a handicapped spot and in the no parking zone, typical Audi.


That looks like the VWoA parking garage. They must have been rearranging the showroom :laugh:

But yeah, should be booted.


----------



## AlexsVR6 (Jul 24, 2007)

mittencuh said:


> In a handicapped spot and in the no parking zone, typical Audi.


Nice to see they placed the "parking" brake in the front.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

evosky said:


> That looks like the VWoA parking garage. They must have been rearranging the showroom :laugh:
> 
> But yeah, should be booted.


That car's been there for a while - if that's a current picture. I think it's engine-less.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Did the Acura guy notice you taking the photo, or was he too preoccupied with his excellent parking job?


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Oh he noticed :laugh:


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Well done :beer:


----------



## badpony (Dec 26, 2013)




----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

badpony said:


>


Didn't that parking spot used to be a loading zone for AI sushi??


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Can't get enough of this guy


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> Can't get enough of this guy


Leave them a note letting them know their crap parking has made them somewhat internet famous. :thumbup:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Lucian1988 said:


> this guy is folding his mirrors just in case


Probably automatic when he puts it into park.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Probably automatic when he puts it into park.


Nope, that's a deliberate move and makes no sense why they would do it. Seems to have taken up plenty of buffer-space. :screwy:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

hushypushy said:


> Can't get enough of this guy


Seriously, has no one ever called him out on it? Can someone put a slip on his windshield with a fake ticket in it? Or sidewalk-chalk his parking job?


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Nope, that's a deliberate move and makes no sense why they would do it. Seems to have taken up plenty of buffer-space. :screwy:


As someone that's driven that exact car, mirrors fold automatically when you lock it.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ADargetnI said:


> As someone that's driven that exact car, mirrors fold automatically when you lock it.


Hmm, I thought previous gens. needed to be setup to do that through a menu. Either way, why?


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Hmm, I thought previous gens. needed to be setup to do that through a menu. Either way, why?


The real question is "why not?" In Europe it's a lot more common to park on the street. Folding in your mirrors may save one of them from getting hit. Besides, with motorized folding mirrors, adding additional software to fold/unfold them is trivial. And it makes the car seem a bit 'fancier' since it's a feature cheaper cars don't have.

I test drove an M-Sport 228i that had the automatic folding mirrors. It was wholly unnecessary, but I can see why it might be useful in certain situations. 

Heck, my JSW tilted the right side mirror down every time I put the car in reverse for easier parallel parking.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Glopaticki (Sep 21, 2007)

hushypushy said:


> Can't get enough of this guy


Print all the photos you have of him parking like a douche and stick em on his car


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> You shop at Khols?:laugh::wave:


I love shopping at Kohls. I always save more than I spend according to the receipt.


----------



## Trev_C (Jan 3, 2015)

Saw this guy a couple of weeks ago in the garage at work... (It was a Sunday and not many in the garage, but still....)


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

ADargetnI said:


> As someone that's driven that exact car, mirrors fold automatically when you lock it.


you should learn how to park your car better then.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Glopaticki said:


> Print all the photos you have of him parking like a douche and stick em on his car


Oh god yes.



Trev_C said:


> Saw this guy a couple of weeks ago in the garage at work... (It was a Sunday and not many in the garage, but still....)


That plate :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> You shop at Khols?:laugh::wave:


You actually care where people shop? I remember being 19. :wave:


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

This car's been parked like this all week.


----------



## rsj0714 (Dec 3, 2006)

gti24guy said:


> This car's been parked like this all week.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

gti24guy said:


> This car's been parked like this all week.


id call a tow company


----------



## gti24guy (Mar 21, 2004)

absoluteczech said:


> id call a tow company


Funny thing is, 100 yards east (the direction the picture was taken) is an International Airport so the business complex has security guards driving around 24/7...guess they missed this.:facepalm:


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

not a car, but it is all too common where i live








:banghead:


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

beefjerky said:


> not a car, but it is all too common where i live
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Far too freakin' often, it looks like this:


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

lol that is nothing. I need to snap a pic of my walmart, no lie there are 2 to 3 carts in front of each parking space.


----------



## badpony (Dec 26, 2013)

mittencuh said:


> Didn't that parking spot used to be a loading zone for AI sushi??


Not sure, I usually see trucks further back or in the alley behind the restaurant.


----------



## 10altimasr (May 12, 2011)

And there is this Jerk, who does he think he is? (It's ok, Im in the Coast Guard)


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

So it has come to this


----------



## 10altimasr (May 12, 2011)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> 
> So it has come to this


Sorry not sorry, not much going on at work at 4am.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

10altimasr said:


> And there is this Jerk, who does he think he is? (It's ok, Im in the Coast Guard)


Surround it with shopping carts?


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

I understand that a crazy storm is coming, but the parking lot was not even close to full and it had just barely started to snow :facepalm:


















I also saw a man in a DTS park _awfully_ in a handicapped spot and then not even put the placard up


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

2 cars, 1 handicap spot. Neither one had a permit displayed.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

just happened to look out my office window to witness this little bit of sweet-sweet justice..... :laugh:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

You'd think someone with a new car would actually give a damn 











This one is borderline... CA Vehicle code actually says you can't park within 9 feet of a intersection but it's rarely enforced. Also ******* Smart Car owners think they can park anywhere they want... Nice A-Team van homage though


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Ryukein said:


> I understand that a crazy storm is coming, but the parking lot was not even close to full and it had just barely started to snow :facepalm:


Pretty sure you crossed the line with your wagon.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Pretty sure you crossed the line with your wagon.


I was within the line by at least a few inches 

From today:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

^ what am i missing? you cant see the lines if theres snow?...


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

absoluteczech said:


> ^ what am i missing? you cant see the lines if theres snow?...


It's easy to not be a dick and leave space for other people


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Went to the auto show. Parked on an end spot. Came out to this!


----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

Ryukein said:


> I was within the line by at least a few inches
> 
> From today:


Is that the back lot off the alley at CCS? I always tried to avoid parking there. It used to be a pot-holed mess back in the day.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

NathanDetroit said:


> Is that the back lot off the alley at CCS? I always tried to avoid parking there. It used to be a pot-holed mess back in the day.


Nah it's a lot in Massachusetts. But I think I know what lot you're talking about, and it is still a pot-holed mess :laugh:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

finklejag said:


> Went to the auto show. Parked on an end spot. Came out to this!


I'd be  too. Also, would call the towing company and have them come haul it away.


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Pet peeve of mine.
There is a significant portion of the driving public that thinks pulling up to the main door of a business and parking is perfectly acceptable regardless of what those painted lines say.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

evosky said:


> I'd be  too. Also, would call the towing company and have them come haul it away.


i should start taking pics cause i'm a magnet for these drivers. it pays to have a friend with a tow truck. :laugh: we usually just move it to the other end of the lot. will post pics/videos next time it happens.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

I didn't take pictures but I made a general scene about one this AM.

Ford F350 Crew Cab Super Duty dually with a plow was parked diagonally across two HP spaces and the ramp area between and the driver was inside a coffee shop. As I walked past the open driver's window, I remarked to his crew in the truck "thanks for blocking the handicap spots." They must have texted him because when I came out of the bank, he had just finished parking it in the yellow cross hatch area between the handicap spots and was walking back to the coffee shot. I yelled out "that's still not a legal spot." He turned and gave me the finger.

I left the lot and saw a cop parked in the lot across the street. My town police have a vendetta against illegal use of HP spots. I told him to check it out and he went racing off. I didn't see the outcome.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

GoForBroke said:


> i should start taking pics cause i'm a magnet for these drivers. it pays to have a friend with a tow truck. :laugh: we usually just move it to the other end of the lot. will post pics/videos next time it happens.


A video of that would probably end up going viral just saying.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Park different.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

iThread said:


> Park different.


If I was a fellow EV driver I would be pissed the **** off


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Ryukein said:


> If I was a fellow EV driver I would be pissed the **** off


The internal mailing list lit up like a Christmas tree. Folks were calling for the drivers EV charging privileges to be revoked. Work pays for the charging and as you may expect, there are more EVs than there are chargers.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

iThread said:


> The internal mailing list lit up like a Christmas tree. Folks were calling for the drivers EV charging privileges to be revoked. Work pays for the charging and as you may expect, there are more EVs than there are chargers.


Good!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

iThread said:


> The internal mailing list lit up like a Christmas tree. Folks were calling for the drivers EV charging privileges to be revoked. Work pays for the charging and as you may expect, there are more EVs than there are chargers.


I'm glad that happened!


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

iThread said:


> The internal mailing list lit up like a Christmas tree. Folks were calling for the drivers EV charging privileges to be revoked. Work pays for the charging and as you may expect, there are more EVs than there are chargers.


They should have just waited for the driver to come back... then drown them in Patchouli oil.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

Ryukein said:


> I was within the line by at least a few inches


Not good to lie.


----------



## JCT (Feb 1, 2012)

was parked like that for the past 6 hrs


----------



## badpony (Dec 26, 2013)

Watched this lady terribly park her truck.









She came back out a few minutes later to re-park, and still failed.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Untitled by freedo70, on Flickr


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

In the garage at work this morning.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

The way some people park in winter is beyond me.:screwy:


----------



## laynehip1 (May 7, 2008)

robr2 said:


> I didn't take pictures but I made a general scene about one this AM.
> 
> Ford F350 Crew Cab Super Duty dually with a plow was parked diagonally across two HP spaces and the ramp area between and the driver was inside a coffee shop. As I walked past the open driver's window, I remarked to his crew in the truck "thanks for blocking the handicap spots." They must have texted him because when I came out of the bank, he had just finished parking it in the yellow cross hatch area between the handicap spots and was walking back to the coffee shot. I yelled out "that's still not a legal spot." He turned and gave me the finger.
> 
> I left the lot and saw a cop parked in the lot across the street. My town police have a vendetta against illegal use of HP spots. I told him to check it out and he went racing off. I didn't see the outcome.


You being a giant baby is surely 10X worse than the illegal parker.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

laynehip1 said:


> You being a giant baby is surely 10X worse than the illegal parker.


:sly:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

robr2 said:


> I didn't take pictures but I made a general scene about one this AM.
> 
> Ford F350 Crew Cab Super Duty dually with a plow was parked diagonally across two HP spaces and the ramp area between and the driver was inside a coffee shop. As I walked past the open driver's window, I remarked to his crew in the truck "thanks for blocking the handicap spots." They must have texted him because when I came out of the bank, he had just finished parking it in the yellow cross hatch area between the handicap spots and was walking back to the coffee shot. I yelled out "that's still not a legal spot." He turned and gave me the finger.
> 
> I left the lot and saw a cop parked in the lot across the street. My town police have a vendetta against illegal use of HP spots. I told him to check it out and he went racing off. I didn't see the outcome.


Get a job and stop harassing people. :screwy:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by freedo70, on Flickr


i see nothing wrong with this

its not a parking spot or a handicap spot. or any pedestrian crossing.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

absoluteczech said:


> i see nothing wrong with this
> 
> its not a parking spot or a handicap spot. or any pedestrian crossing.


Depending on the parking lot design that area could be easement for large trucks/truck and trailer to make the turn or emergency vehicles. 
There is usually a reason they don't want vehicles to park in the striped zones.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Depending on the parking lot design that area could be easement for large trucks/truck and trailer to make the turn or emergency vehicles.
> There is *usually a reason they don't want vehicles to park in the striped zones*.


thats true :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

absoluteczech said:


> i see nothing wrong with this
> 
> its not a parking spot or a handicap spot. or any pedestrian crossing.


Is there really any reason why in an angled space like that, where you are very unlikely to get your car dented by someone else's door, he couldn't park within the lines or perhaps just on the left line? Given that we don't see the entire lot and thus the reason why the corner is striped off as no parking, he may very well be in an area used for large vehicles to turn or maneuver.

edit: beaten to it by NeverEnoughCars


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Get a job and stop harassing people. :screwy:


Instead we should passive aggressively take pictures and post them on the internet.


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


Middle east parking


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Get a job and stop harassing people. :screwy:


What are you doing in this thread?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


That's my friend's magic carpet, please blur the tassled edges.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

Smigelski said:


> Instead we should passive aggressively take pictures and post them on the internet.


I don't think I would start trouble with anyone unless they were blocking my way or were obviously causing someone else distress, Like an actually handicapped person.

This whole thread is pretty stupid honestly.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Depending on the parking lot design that area could be easement for large trucks/truck and trailer to make the turn or emergency vehicles.
> There is usually a reason they don't want vehicles to park in the striped zones.


It's usually actually for sight lines. If you have cars parked right up to the edge of the cross-aisle, you can't see crap when you are trying to turn out of the parking aisle.


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

BRealistic said:


> Pet peeve of mine.
> There is a significant portion of the driving public that thinks pulling up to the main door of a business and parking is perfectly acceptable regardless of what those painted lines say.


I think this achieves better than pet peeve status; if I were the business owner I'd be pissed. They are actively blocking the drive-through lane, potentially costing him money, all so some fat ass didn't have to walk twenty feet.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

JCT said:


> was parked like that for the past 6 hrs


this reminds me... i totaled my first car the day before i got my license in a situation vaguely similar to this... guy parked his trailer in the driveway but the entire hitch part was sticking out in the road, speared diagonally through the headlight of my folks buick century and into some important bits under the hood. his trailer was full of replacement windows for a house, many were destroyed. I took plenty of pictures, and his insurance paid out. this was before smartphone cameras, so they were on one of those disposable cameras, so none to share :-(

imagine this trailer with the hitch part sticking out into the road:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Hostile said:


> That's my friend's magic carpet, please blur the tassled edges.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Parking: Night edition.










That's the driver walking away.










...and then I get home. Funny enough, they actually warned me when I moved in that this might be an issue. In a private parking lot that was mostly empty, somebody chose to park in MY spot. One of the worst spots in the entire lot because a speed bump runs through it. Out of all the damn spots in the entire place, I guess mine was the most convenient for where they wanted to go.










Was it not close enough to this sign?  I wrote them a note saying this is not public parking, they could be towed, and to try the street. Maybe I should have added a smiley.

Not really a big deal though. To make a short story long, I talked to my property manager and she said that the SJPD hasn't approved something or other so they can't actually tow cars right now. But she told me to write a note anyway. So I did, and after all that, I was kinda frustrated so I went inside, cracked open a beer, and put on some music. When I walked over to the window a few minutes later (I can see my spot from my room), I noticed they had left. So whatever.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Oh Naboo you've taken up two spaces, you goon.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Obviously Alladin was in a rush to get his lamp polished :laugh:

You know, for his 3 wishes...


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Outside my office just now. So many activities!

- 2 officers who pulled people over (left side of image)
- White Veloster is parked in both a regular spot and a handicapped spot
- Car on the end in front of the DD is sideways-ish parked in the handicapped spot


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

^ :laugh:

There is also the Frontier and Q5 that should have pulled up further


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

My GF sent me this wonderful gem. She went shopping and came back to a Nissan parked into her Golf. So not only did they park over the line, they felt they weren't far up enough until they heard a noise. :facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

That's why you always park at the end of the lot. Problem solved:thumbup:


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Hard to do in certain places, where the end of the lot is simply the beginning of another lot for another plaza.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

nemo1ner said:


> My GF sent me this wonderful gem. She went shopping and came back to a Nissan parked into her Golf. So not only did they park over the line, they felt they weren't far up enough until they heard a noise. :facepalm:


Looks like the front plates are overlapping. 
I would be tempted to just take their plate when I backed out...:laugh:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

http://jalopnik.com/lamborghini-asshat-blocks-handicapped-spots-gets-boxed-1686113795


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)




----------



## Skidmark (Sep 26, 2000)

stolen from reddit...


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## Form Ocean (Feb 6, 2000)

Lucian1988 said:


>


Nothing wrong with this. There is no other way to park this rig within lines and not hang out into the lanes. Person was considerate of other patrons and didn't block anyone in. Lot doesn't look too busy anyway and they were probably in and out of there in 5 minutes after picking up some tool they needed. Give him a break.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Big Caddy...doing it right.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Lucian1988 said:


>


Back of the lot and not blocking any lanes. I don't see anything wrong with this.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

With that car pulling that truck, he will be DIR no matter what.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Lucian1988 said:


>


Should have parked in the contractor lane [runs and hides].


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i know... i just wanted to post that picture somewhere. its just awesome.


----------



## Body Hauler (Sep 4, 2002)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/tight-squeeze-mum-stuck-car-5181932#rlabs=3 
I assume that had she been brave enough to try and back out after climbing through the passenger side the Audi's side mirror getting caught on her own mirror would've caused some damage. How long would you wait for the owner or lot manager before maybe grabbing your jack out of your car lifting the rear and giving a good push to right then moving to the front to rinse and repeat so you could get out of there?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Ryukein said:


> With that car pulling that truck, he will be DIR no matter what.


Tongue weight looks a little high 

Definitely a very unique photo/car/situation.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Lucian1988 said:


> i know... i just wanted to post that picture somewhere. its just awesome.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Lucian1988 said:


> i know... i just wanted to post that picture somewhere. its just awesome.


Hey, this thread is for all types of parking.

Where the hell are you supposed to park a crazy rig like that? I think the driver did well :thumbup:


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Found this at the local BJ's. Was very tempted to use the spot next to him so they would have to get in on snowy passenger side. But it's lent and I gave up aggressive driving/behavior with cars.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Parked directly on top of the line


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

I was walking to the smog station to pick up a car (Lotus Exige if you must know), and saw this. Hey, the curb isn't red, sooooooo 










And when I was picking up someone at Apple, this was the state of the "EV Charging Station".


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

hushypushy said:


> And when I was picking up someone at Apple, this was the state of the "EV Charging Station".


In their defense it looks like the chargers are all covered and perhaps not in use yet.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

clutchrider said:


> Found this at the local BJ's. Was very tempted to use the spot next to him so they would have to get in on snowy passenger side. But it's lent and I gave up aggressive driving/behavior with cars.


That does sound like it would have been pretty aggressive. Did you even know if they had kids or not?

Looks like they tried to fit their small car into the snow-shrunk spot, and came pretty close, rather than taking the whole spot.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

cityjohn said:


> Thought this was going to be about places that had really great parking:





nm+ said:


> This wellsfargo bank also has a limited number of similarly glorious spaces
> https://maps.google.com/maps?q=sacr...t&hnear=Sacramento,+California&gl=us&t=h&z=21


Everybody thinks California is just beautiful girls, sunshine and great parking...uhh...oh, it actually is.!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Mike! said:


> That does sound like it would have been pretty aggressive. Did you even know if they had kids or not?
> 
> Looks like they tried to fit their small car into the snow-shrunk spot, and came pretty close, rather than taking the whole spot.


No car seats or boosters present. I took a different route yesterday when I was at Big Y and saw a Toyota Sienna boat parked diagonal across two spaces. I put a little note in the door handle stating that due to their parking skills they should head to the nearest DMV and turn in their license.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

clutchrider said:


> No car seats or boosters present. I took a different route yesterday when I was at Big Y and saw a Toyota Sienna boat parked diagonal across two spaces. I put a little note in the door handle stating that due to their parking skills they should head to the nearest DMV and turn in their license.


You really got them good


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

clutchrider said:


> No car seats or boosters present. I took a different route yesterday when I was at Big Y and saw a Toyota Sienna boat parked diagonal across two spaces. I put a little note in the door handle stating that due to their parking skills they should head to the nearest DMV and turn in their license.





wolfcastle said:


> You really got them good


http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=LYzn2EJGQdI


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

My parking garage delivers again


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

At Costco just now.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

well fwiw their tires are between the lines :laugh:


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

...true...


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Shmi said:


> At Costco just now.


With a Camry dent this would have been perfect TCL moment


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Parking your car lounge in a westbound lane of moving traffic :thumbdown:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

:laugh:


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Saw this last night. The white thing on the window is his racing number ('69'). How can you hold a racing line when 2 MPH bests your ability?


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

I want that Tercel.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

i have one... YAY! 










dont let the lights fool you, there was nobody in the car.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> My parking garage delivers again


Compact Karma.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

Lucian1988 said:


> i have one... YAY!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


park right next to it. your driver door on the outside.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

tyintegra said:


> Saw this last night. The white thing on the window is his racing number ('69'). How can you hold a racing line when 2 MPH bests your ability?


Fresh from the track and he's just used to clipping the apex :laugh: race cars do it all the time


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Ryukein said:


>


They're back... The note on the windshield said "That's not how you park"


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Nailed it...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## khuygie88 (Jan 21, 2005)

Saw this gem this weekend. This lot is super tight as is- I actually went back and moved my car to street parking when I saw a few spaces


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Spotted this today - Mercedes taking up 2 spots on top of a packed parking garage. Could have taken the spot on the right and kept their car just fine as the mound of snow was in the end spot. Very small parking structure. Much anger was had by people looking for spaces.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

^ that reminds me of a guy a few doors down with a BMW 745 with a badly placed M badge. He parks just like that on top of the line taking two spots. I keep meaning to snap a pic of it.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

a couple more winners from this weekend...


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

Caught this today -


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

It's a chameleon car!


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Betting he owns both spaces.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

nickthaskater said:


> Caught this today -


BC plates... 
So is it safe to say this belongs to a 18-19 year old kid from Hong Kong here for University?


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

hopefully nobody in a wheel chair needs to cross the round about...


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

^^^ That's a $100 parking ticket here.


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

20thAna3282 said:


> Betting he owns both spaces.


It's a public parkade, not private spaces. 



G60 Carat said:


> BC plates...
> So is it safe to say this belongs to a 18-19 year old kid from Hong Kong here for University?


I've seen a young Asian girl driving it a number of times. I think it had a new driver "N" on the back of it at one time.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

It aint even that bad today......by the way, I'm standing right next to the cart return.


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Was out to grab a latenight bite to eat and came across this gem. Place was packed, but she felt the need to protect her leased Benz. 










Bought a pack of these the next day for the next time I see something like that. :laugh:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

My dealership leases a lot behind Walgreens for storing cars. Of course, the exact space we cleared to move new Volvos gets filled by this giant U-Haul truck...










At first I'm like, okay. I ain't even mad, that was a pretty good parallel parking job.

A few hours later, I wrote them a note saying it wasn't public parking and they'd be towed. But when I went home, it was still there.

I need to park cars there tomorrow because we have an event on Friday. So I started thinking what if they even wanted to tow it. Would they even be able to get out of the lot? I wonder how many cars I'd have to move out of the way in order to allow a giant tow truck to get this giant truck out of there.

Did I get trolled? 

Should I just box it in with Volvos?  :banghead:


----------



## xo_vw (Sep 30, 2009)

hushypushy said:


> Should I just box it in with Volvos?  :banghead:


I'd call a tow truck. You'd have to move the same amount of cars I'd think if you boxed him in and he came back. Or have someone put a boot on it. Issue a citation. Anything!


----------



## WinkleDinkle (Apr 7, 2011)

vwbrvr6 said:


> It aint even that bad today......by the way, I'm standing right next to the cart return.


I couldn't believe how many people did this when I lived in FL. It seems somewhat unique to the state.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

WinkleDinkle said:


> I couldn't believe how many people did this when I lived in FL. It seems somewhat unique to the state.


I find WalMarts are a magnet to those people, regardless of state or even country!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

.


emmettlodge said:


> Then I look closer and.... "Mother of God, is that my old Tacoma?"


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ that's clearly a red zone


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

These are all from one parking lot. I missed out on a good four or five more, too...


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Ryukein said:


> These are all from one parking lot. I missed out on a good four or five more, too...


Man, you spend alot of time at Best Buy!!


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

Right next to the grocery store entrance.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Did it snow earlier in the day? Maybe they parked there when the lines were all covered then when the sun came out it all melted?(not saying it excuses it just maybe why it happened)


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

20thAna3282 said:


> Did it snow earlier in the day? Maybe they parked there when the lines were all covered then when the sun came out it all melted?(not saying it excuses it just maybe why it happened)


It snowed the day before but melted quickly on Saturday as we hit nearly 60 degrees. This was taken late afternoon on Saturday and the vette looked freshly washed so I highly doubt the owner had it out playing in the snow and salt. I'm glad the minivan next to him felt the need to have a poor park job as well! :thumbup:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

This morning on the garage roof at work.










Technically both cars are in the lines but the Civic SI driver showed a pretty ****ty lack of judgement. There are over 100 open spots on this roof. He could have parked 10' closer to the stairs/elevator and not parked next to anyone. Maybe he knows the Mazda driver and is screwing with him.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

mikegilbert said:


> Was out to grab a latenight bite to eat and came across this gem. Place was packed, but she felt the need to protect her leased Benz.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Late night noms at Lucky Boy - good choice! I always see asshat parking jobs there, regardless of time of day or night.. That reminds me I need to go by and grab a breakfast burrito soon..


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Hostile said:


> Technically both cars are in the lines but the Civic SI driver showed a pretty ****ty lack of judgement. There are over 100 open spots on this roof. He could have parked 10' closer to the stairs/elevator and not parked next to anyone. Maybe he knows the Mazda driver and is screwing with him.


Hard call here. No one wants the 'trap yourself' space at the edge of the roof. Even reversing into it, you may have to carefully avoid bashing your door into the concrete. Mazda likely figured if he parked there, he'd have all 3 spots to himself. 

Si could either be a buddy ****ing with him or a 'Think you can claim all three? Ha! I'll show you' type. 2 jerks, or jerk and oblivious, but probably not both oblivious. Si guy understandably has to have room to open his door, but I'm pretty sure he knew what he was doing.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Here's a twofer


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

are you using a selfie stick



>


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Mike! said:


> Hard call here. No one wants the 'trap yourself' space at the edge of the roof. Even reversing into it, you may have to carefully avoid bashing your door into the concrete. Mazda likely figured if he parked there, he'd have all 3 spots to himself.
> 
> Si could either be a buddy ****ing with him or a 'Think you can claim all three? Ha! I'll show you' type. 2 jerks, or jerk and oblivious, but probably not both oblivious. Si guy understandably has to have room to open his door, but I'm pretty sure he knew what he was doing.


I think the Si just wanted an end spot and kept himself far enough from the wall to get out of the car.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Hostile said:


> This morning on the garage roof at work.





Mike! said:


> Hard call here. No one wants the 'trap yourself' space at the edge of the roof. Even reversing into it, you may have to carefully avoid bashing your door into the concrete. Mazda likely figured if he parked there, he'd have all 3 spots to himself.
> 
> Si could either be a buddy ****ing with him or a 'Think you can claim all three? Ha! I'll show you' type. 2 jerks, or jerk and oblivious, but probably not both oblivious. Si guy understandably has to have room to open his door, but I'm pretty sure he knew what he was doing.





NightTrain EX said:


> I think the Si just wanted an end spot and kept himself far enough from the wall to get out of the car.


Now I'm thinking the guy in the Si is just a prick. He was like this yesterday when I left work.









And too illustrate how much of a dick he was with the Mazda, all the empty spots on the right were empty the other day when he parked next to the Mazda.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Bonus with this one :laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^

I sea what you did there.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

aar0n. said:


> Bonus with this one :laugh:


meh thats mild for this thread


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

aar0n. said:


> Bonus with this one :laugh:


Whoa. Sweet plate??

Had a funny moment at the grocery store last night. I just needed to run in and grab some cat food; I parked real fast, and briefly considered when I got out that I may have parked over too far. Well, this is exactly why I park way over the line...because people are complete idiots and have no regard for parking at all. Bonus points for the "left my wheels completely turned" too :facepalm:



(I also get a kick out of people who buy used VW's at Toyota dealerships...you know, there's probably a good reason why someone traded their old VW into Toyota )


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

hushypushy said:


>


You've got guts parking next to a cart return like that!  I don't know if I'd ever do that in my wildest dreams.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Saw this at the gym the other day...chick parks, looks at her car, gives it the approval and walks away

SMH


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

God Bless America - parking scene:
http://youtu.be/UizY_QLIbCA


----------



## Nate21 (Jan 23, 2015)

volgosang2 said:


> At the local DriveTest Licence Centre :screwy:


hahahahah, this is off lancaster in kitchener no?, the entire back half of the lot parks like that for some reason. I can only assume it has something to do with the drive testing since there is a grocery store and everything there too


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Hostile said:


> Now I'm thinking the guy in the Si is just a prick. He was like this yesterday when I left work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tall shadow thread, commence!


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

From a local high school. The double yellow line indicates the end of the parking row. And that's not a student driven Expedition. It was one of the parents that arrived to pick up there kid. Two minutes later another car parked the same way behind it, two more in front of it at the next row and two directly next to me at my row. And there were dozens of open parking spots available in the actual lot, as you can see by the picture.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Your tax dollars at work:


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

She represents Washington D.C. Fitting.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

When you're so bad at parking, you should have a driver, but aren't even important enough to get a vote in the House despite being paid to sit there.


----------



## Pinja (Jul 15, 2013)

Figures she drives one of those crappy C-MAX's as well

DC area is littered with hybrids a la C-MAX's and Priuses (Prii?), leased German cars (usually driven by fake rich or foreigners with money), American SUV's, and your generic hoopty's

Thank God I don't have to drive in DC and instead take Metro during off-peak hours for work


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

opcorn:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

bastion72 said:


> Your tax dollars at work:


YES. This is what this thread needs...not some of these pansy ass excuses for parking wrong.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## xtrac1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Pic I took a few years ago while visiting a friend in Orange County. I hate Orange County :laugh:


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

xtrac1 said:


> Pic I took a few years ago while visiting a friend in Orange County. I hate Orange County :laugh:


Ferrari and chrome wheels do not mix.


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

derekjl said:


> Ferrari and chrome wheels do not mix.


Ferrari and chrome wheels and chrome license plate frames with douche bag sayings on them don't mix. :facepalm:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

The guy in the grey Prius was like that when I got there, so I parked "my" Prius right in the middle of the middle spot. I was walking away to take a pic, when some dude walked up and put his groceries in that car! I took this pic when he was trying to squeeze in :laugh:










Oh, and the beastly 'mo is still at it :laugh:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ you should put cones right on the white line before you leave work to see what he does the next morning.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

hushypushy said:


> The guy in the grey Prius was like that when I got there, so I parked "my" Prius right in the middle of the middle spot. I was walking away to take a pic, when some dude walked up and put his groceries in that car! I took this pic when he was trying to squeeze in :laugh:


I had a similar thing happen except there were only two open spots in a very crowded lot, and a 7-Series parked over the line. So I drove in a few inches from the car.

The owner ran back from the store when he saw me and said something like "Oh I guess I better move." He totally tried to make sit seem like he didn't know how his car got parked like that.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## jettagli1991 (Sep 5, 2002)

cityjohn said:


> I had a similar thing happen except there were only two open spots in a very crowded lot, and a 7-Series parked over the line. So I drove in a few inches from the car.
> 
> The owner ran back from the store when he saw me and said something like "Oh I guess I better move." He totally tried to make sit seem like he didn't know how his car got parked like that.


Same thing happened to me today at a convenience store. He happened to walk out to his car right as I pulled in, so I sat there watching him try to squeeze into his car without swinging his door into mine. He had an extra wide end spot and still had to park over the lines.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

at that angle im surprised the car didnt slide to right even more


----------



## Nutdotnet (Mar 15, 2001)

Here's a genius today. Not a great photo because I wanted to show the parking lines.

He's parked in the lane and completely blocked it. Can't really see the lines but you're supposed to be able to drive through there.

There were two cars behind him...but only because he was parked there first.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

absoluteczech said:


> at that angle im surprised the car didnt slide to right even more


:laugh:

I was walking with a bag of food.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Bonus! Right into the curb


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

not my picture but still


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Rav_VW (Apr 2, 2005)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ "Hey guys, I got this great spot for a photoshoot"


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

The Buick and the Lexus were good. Should of gotten a picture of how the tdi next to my car was parked. It was on a snowbank but still better than those two morons.



People with pick ups love to double park. Like there Silverado is really that special.


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

In a Handicapped space with the tag up at least... Parked at a crazy angle and hanging the rear out into the lane. Bonus points awarded for having the lights on, and running. Owner showed up just now... Not elderly and given his build, not very Handicapped either. 

The sense of entitlement is strong with that one.


----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

WRXGuy said:


> In a Handicapped space with the tag up at least... Parked at a crazy angle and hanging the rear out into the lane. Bonus points awarded for having the lights on, and running. Owner showed up just now... Not elderly and given his build, not very Handicapped either.
> 
> The sense of entitlement is strong with that one.


Seems typical for alamo heights and heb none the less.


----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

The suburban wasn't even in good shape either. Some how the dude feels the need to take 3 spots.


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

hushypushy said:


> The guy in the grey Prius was like that when I got there, so I parked "my" Prius right in the middle of the middle spot. I was walking away to take a pic, when some dude walked up and put his groceries in that car! I took this pic when he was trying to squeeze in :laugh:


I know it's a Prius, but I wouldnt park beside this idiot and risk having a dent.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

WRXGuy said:


> In a Handicapped space with the tag up at least... Parked at a crazy angle and hanging the rear out into the lane. Bonus points awarded for having the lights on, and running. Owner showed up just now...* Not elderly and given his build, not very Handicapped either*.
> 
> The sense of entitlement is strong with that one.


What, exactly, is a handicapped person "built" like?


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

Most aren't pro-level bodybuilder size


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

WRXGuy said:


> Most aren't pro-level bodybuilder size


Mentally handicapped?

Ok that was mean


----------



## The Marty Show (Jul 28, 2011)

At a very crowded Jefferson Hospital parking garage. Way to waste an end spot, douchebag.


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

WRXGuy said:


> Most aren't pro-level bodybuilder size


Most? Sure. But not all. Disability isn't exactly always something where you can judge a book by it's cover. Just sayin...


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

WRXGuy said:


> Most aren't pro-level bodybuilder size


There's always something though. For example, the guy on the left here










probably qualifies for a handicap placard


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

one of my friends had a surgery that went bad and scarred her legs. with jeans on you'd never tell and after maybe a year of PT she was walking fine, but as a part of the settlement they gave her a tag for 10 years. he may have gotten it for a good reason but doesn't mean he still needs it.


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Viking said:


> Most? Sure. But not all. Disability isn't exactly always something where you can judge a book by it's cover. Just sayin...



The only thing worse than a someone who abuses a handicap permit is someone who makes an assessment of a persons handicap from across a parking lot.


----------



## GoHomeBroke (Nov 15, 2014)

cgj said:


> The only thing worse than a someone who abuses a handicap permit is someone who makes an assessment of a persons handicap from across a parking lot.


bingo.

only time it's acceptable to call someone out on using the handicapped spot is if there's no visible sign on their car. license plate and rear view mirror are the only places the law allows them IIRC.


----------



## Paperboy95 (Apr 3, 2015)

http://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-ne...ersary-nissan-370z-ar89798/picture361298.html


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

speechless


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

This guy seen at the Junkyard. Not sure to post here or DIW. Was in my opinion not an SRT4 but I didn't get close enough to inspect. 
didn't set p-brake or leave in gear and it rolled into the truck.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Paperboy95 said:


> http://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-ne...ersary-nissan-370z-ar89798/picture361298.html


What the actual ****. How are people THAT daft???? :banghead:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

evosky said:


> What the actual ****. How are people THAT daft???? :banghead:


Thankfully he had breakaway mirrors and didn't knock off the Z's!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Paperboy95 said:


> http://www.topspeed.com/cars/car-ne...ersary-nissan-370z-ar89798/picture361298.html


Why does it look like the Accord driver is taking the pic? "Hey, look how stupid I am erbody. :wave: " .


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Why does it look like the Accord driver is taking the pic? "Hey, look how stupid I am erbody. :wave: " .


The shadow behind the steering wheel looks like the Accord driver getting out of the car. I'm guessing witness pic. Needed better lighting for more shaming.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

I really hope someone made right of that injustice.


----------



## gozu (May 29, 2007)

They were getting sandwiches at the Wawa. Parked halfway in the other handicapped spot.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

gozu said:


> They were getting sandwiches at the Wawa. Parked halfway in the other handicapped spot.


Ha.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Mike! said:


> The shadow behind the steering wheel looks like the Accord driver getting out of the car. I'm guessing witness pic. Needed better lighting for more shaming.


Ahh, I see that now. :thumbup:


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

So in this pic the person in the BMW parked kind of bad but the red honda next to it parked wayyy over into the next spot:










Funniest bit was that someone had put a note on the honda's windshield that said "thanks for parking like a f**ktard"  I got a laugh out of that.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

2 GTR's, both parked like buttholes.


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

^^^^ red honda civic

that mall's primary target audience is predominantly asian. there's much worse offenders every time i go there. i would think the doing it wrong is that the white bmw didnt park closer to the pole to protect themselves better.

santa anita mall, arcadia, CA.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

SpecificationR said:


> ^^^^ red honda civic
> 
> that mall's primary target audience is predominantly asian. there's much worse offenders every time i go there. i would think the doing it wrong is that the white bmw didnt park closer to the pole to protect themselves better.
> 
> santa anita mall, arcadia, CA.


Yup - know the area quite well, that's my wife's little blue toaster next to the offending honda fwiw.. They were both doing it wrong, but the red honda is doing it worse since she left her garbage from her kid on the ground next to the car..


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

2 for 1:


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

opcorn::laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

C'mon, car shows, empty parking lots?:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NightTrain EX said:


> opcorn::laugh:















http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...h-EJOL-Evil-Jack-o-lantern-Build-thread/page7


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

firstorbit84 said:


> 2 for 1:





NightTrain EX said:


> opcorn::laugh:





VWVan said:


> C'mon, car shows, empty parking lots?:laugh:


Exactly. That's not how this works, that's not how any of this works. :facepalm:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Human5 said:


> The suburban wasn't even in good shape either. Some how the dude feels the need to take 3 spots.


It's pretty obvious it was dropped off a flat bed. Come on man.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

VWVan said:


> C'mon, car shows, empty parking lots?:laugh:


Two of the pictures were on public roads (from what it looked like)



Accidental L8 apex said:


> Exactly. That's not how this works, that's not how any of this works. :facepalm:


Is that facepalm directed at me for posting bad parking in the bad parking thread?


It was more in jest as I know there were cars as part of the club ride. I will congratulate Slow Hatch though as he was parked perfectly in every picture!


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Didn't even try


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

evosky said:


> Didn't even try


I've always liked the looks of Land Rovers but man that thing is ugly.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Lucian1988 said:


> hopefully nobody in a wheel chair needs to cross the round about...


so yesterday, this genius parked like this again. when I passed the car a few weeks ago, he had a ticket on the windshield. guess they didnt learn their lesson :screwy:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:laugh:


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Ah student workers. She even got out of the car, looked, and said yikes before continuing inside.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Lucian1988 said:


> so yesterday, this genius parked like this again. when I passed the car a few weeks ago, he had a ticket on the windshield. guess they didnt learn their lesson :screwy:


Put a note on the window: "please do not block this handicap ramp. I was difficult having to push my child in his wheelchair over the curb."

Yeah it's not true but hopefully it makes them feel crappy.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

There is a particular spot at my apartment complex that I think might be a black hole or bermuda triangle :laugh:

This Corolla was sitting there for a while; I watched that dude leave, then come back...then I realized I should probably grab a photo.



Same exact spot. That particular spot actually belongs to someone who has two spots, but only one car (therefore it's always empty). This is the Highlander that normally parks one spot ahead (see previous photo).


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

All photos are taken within walking distance of each other. It is unbearably absurd how people park like blind quadriplegics here.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Literally just witnessed this. Lady with the kids and dog decided to double park in the middle of the drive lane.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

evosky said:


> Literally just witnessed this. Lady with the kids and dog decided to double park in the middle of the drive lane.


cop at dunkin donuts... still makes me giggle haha


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Lucian1988 said:


> cop at dunkin donuts... still makes me giggle haha


Oh yeah, they congregate here every day. Local fire dept does sometimes as well. So cliche, but it's real life :laugh:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

hushypushy said:


> There is a particular spot at my apartment complex that I think might be a black hole or bermuda triangle :laugh:


people can barely parallel park on the right side, let alone the left side


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

evosky said:


> :laugh:


911 or no 911, there had better have been items placed thru the open sunroof!


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> [Curb Your Enthusiasm show clip]


Side note- Notice the director had the extras just keep reading and sipping while the altercation brewed. These days a dozen smartphones would have sprung up to catch the action


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

worth_fixing said:


> All photos are taken within walking distance of each other. It is unbearably absurd how people park like blind quadriplegics here.


Refreshing to know Quebecers park as badly as they drive on the 401!


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike! said:


> Refreshing to know Quebecers park as badly as they drive on the 401!


Amen...lets get this seperation over with


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

Tesla life.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ How'd they get away with that in a pay-per-spot public lot?


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

cityjohn said:


> ^ How'd they get away with that in a pay-per-spot public lot?


Maybe he paid for both spots. In which case, he is doing it right!


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

wolfcastle said:


> Maybe he paid for both spots. In which case, he is doing it right!


I was just about to post that!


----------



## Body Hauler (Sep 4, 2002)

Jim Breuer has taken up this cause on his FB lately.


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

cityjohn said:


> ^ How'd they get away with that in a pay-per-spot public lot?


I think he owns the place or something.


----------



## Oval Baja (Feb 21, 2007)




----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Oval Baja said:


>


Lol. The driver needs the "deal with it" sunglasses when he pops his head out at 0:24


----------



## DzlDub (Aug 16, 2007)

NightTrain EX said:


> opcorn::laugh:


Yup, looks like a Viper owner.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

DzlDub said:


> Yup, looks like a Viper owner.


Wouldn't thetopdog surprise you then. :wave:


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Not sure if really dumb, or trying to keep people away.




*bonus points for the Genesis coupe.


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

Joosh said:


> 2 GTR's, both parked like buttholes.



White GTR is a butthole. Grey GTR is a dumbass butthole. If 2 others decided to park in the open spots left and right he'd be stuck.


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

She took 2 tries to park it like this. There's a good 4-5' of truck hanging out into a busy isle. I sort of want someone to run into it.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Typical Jeep Bro


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I also found some bad parking at Katie's yesterday. 










I stopped for a second, and thought about pulling the Mini in there.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

spockcat said:


>


All them Camry's


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## cstraw (Jan 9, 2002)

I wonder how well received my oil leaking work car would be received.










Chris


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


That would be good for a car dealer


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Good job. Good effort.


----------



## Kstyle (Sep 12, 2007)

WRXGuy said:


> She took 2 tries to park it like this. There's a good 4-5' of truck hanging out into a busy isle. I sort of want someone to run into it.


Haha I've done this :facepalm: Been driving hatchbacks my whole life, now I DD that same model F150. Thing is so huge that I always mess up getting it straightly lined up or not pulling up close enough. 

I've learned to just back into every spot, easy to see the lines and the rear view camera and sensors help you get close enough. Plus exiting is much easier.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

VR6OOM said:


> Good job. Good effort.


Hmmm, Edge's Dilemma: Park between the lines? Or between the cars?


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

cityjohn said:


> Hmmm, Edge's Dilemma: Park between the lines? Or between the cars?


I'd just park elsewhere. Now way I'm gonna park like crap between two people who parked like crap. Both crap parkers pull away and now you're the crap parker.


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

worth_fixing said:


> I'd just park elsewhere. Now way I'm gonna park like crap between two people who parked like crap. Both crap parkers pull away and now you're the crap parker.


Not only that, but if they're terrible at parking, they're probably terrible at driving too.


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

Derp


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

I'm fully in my lines... Thankfully everyone else feels the need to not stay in theirs... :banghead:


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

NightTrain EX said:


> opcorn::laugh:





Do Viper owners come in BMI of less than 40 ?


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

clutchrider said:


> She even got out of the car, *looked, and said yikes before continuing inside.*


I'm laughing my ass off because I do that all the time.

Sorry.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

A stupidity backlog on from my phone from the last several days,....



Guy goes in for a coffee at Starbucks and gives me a dirty look as I snap this pic, cause he's only gonna be there for minute makes it ok...













At Tim Horton's, another one that's thinks it's ok only for a minute....












I think she just has no idea she's done anything wrong, or just doesn't care (she's standing on the line)......












Must be drunk already,....












Do what I tell you, and not what I'm doing,....


----------



## charlie_murphy! (Apr 6, 2009)

The parking spaces in my town are big enough to land an aircraft carrier in but yet people still do this.....regularly.




It's like they don't make people learn to parallel park anymore to get their licenses....

Oh wait, they don't! :screwy:


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## whiteboy1 (Nov 15, 2001)

http://miketysonlive.com/boxing-today/boxing-today-boxing-today/floyd-mayweather-arrives-with-50-cent-to-train-april-22/


----------



## cardoza (Jul 31, 2009)

Must protect the CTS-Vborghini.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Downstairs neighbor. She parks like this more than half the time. Always the same angle and always a certain amount into the next space to the right.


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Why.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Cause they're Smart, SMRT,.... :what:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Blacked out C7 dude even check the lined after he backed in. Stereotypical Ed Hardy bro


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## EZ (Jun 22, 1999)

Don't want to scrape the front of your Mustang!


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

^-- I always want to nudge those, see what happens :laugh:


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

re: silver highlander above = :what: :facepalm: :sly:


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

hrama803 said:


>


I am assuming that this is outside of your work since this same spot is shown a few times here?



Lucian1988 said:


> ^-- I always want to nudge those, see what happens :laugh:


When I was looking at the picture, I was thinking the same thing, then I scroll down and see your comment. If you get the chance to push them off the curb, will you and then report back?


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)




----------



## zSundown (Jun 8, 2014)

Captured this just a moment ago.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Lucian1988 said:


> ^-- I always want to nudge those, see what happens :laugh:





VR6OOM said:


> re: silver highlander above = :what: :facepalm: :sly:


she does something similar everyday.



tyintegra said:


> I am assuming that this is outside of your work since this same spot is shown a few times here?
> 
> 
> 
> When I was looking at the picture, I was thinking the same thing, then I scroll down and see your comment. If you get the chance to push them off the curb, will you and then report back?


It is my place of business. She is my seamstress. 2-3 times a week she parks like a madman. Russian Lady.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

This genius. 2 feet from the curb on a narrow downtown street.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

hrama803 said:


> she does something similar everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> It is my place of business. She is my seamstress. 2-3 times a week she parks like a madman. Russian Lady.


have you asked her?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

absoluteczech said:


> have you asked her?


Seems weird to allow staff to take the prime parking also


----------



## GroovOn-SLC (Jul 26, 2003)

DubyaV said:


> Why.


My guess is to avoid that drain from swallowing that car the moment it decides to open up. I think I would either park on an angle or further back in that longer spot to avoid "forgetting" that sinkhole is waiting to eat my microcar.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

ThreadBomber said:


> Seems weird to allow staff to take the prime parking also


This is the biggest issue I see with her parking jobs. She is taking a prime spot and most likely harming the business.


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Both of the clowns next to me did some solid work haha


----------



## zoglog (Apr 1, 2014)

From work this morning. Lady tried to park in 2 compact spaces. Decided that wasn't enough room so decided to take 2 full spaces


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

^^ That's funny

Yes, I'm parked in the middle of the road. Sideways. In a crosswalk.


----------



## Old Windy (Apr 1, 2009)

Meanwhile in Chicago...


#


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> [Cpt. Reversalot parking video]


 Up until 1:55, I was starting to wonder if the car had some weird steering issue, where it couldn't be turned right-of-center.... :laugh:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

cuppie said:


> Up until 1:55, I was starting to wonder if the car had some weird steering issue, where it couldn't be turned right-of-center.... :laugh:


"Hmmm, no matter how many times I do the same thing, that black car won't change position and get out of my way..."


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

aar0n. said:


> Both of the clowns next to me did some solid work haha


Clean .:R


----------



## rx7cblink (Jul 22, 2011)

*Junyard cars please get in touch with me*

Hey how are you member (ThatsgoodT) I have tried to pm you I cant seem to, I know its been approx. a year but are these cars still for sale. Please let me know as I am interested in some. Mike my email ([email protected]) Please email me when you get this. Thank you.



http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ar-auction-in-Idaho-cheap-old-and-interesting.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

^










Why are you replying in this thread? So confused,.... :what:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Cross post from doing it wrong


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

There was 2 spots and I needed room to get to the trunk so I pulled up to the curb in front of me. Thanks jerk.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

you guys both look like youre more than 2ft away from the curb too :laugh:


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> you guys both look like youre more than 2ft away from the curb too :laugh:


I'm embarrassed to admit that I hit the curb two or three times parking, but in my defense the parking spot had a curb in front and I hit that once or twice and it threw my parallel parking mojo off. 










Here's the parking spot. I was in the front.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

should have just parked with 1 wheel on the curb like a few others have posted here


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> This is the biggest issue I see with her parking jobs. She is taking a prime spot and most likely harming the business.


It's a five minute parking spot she is usually in the store for less then 3. 

Oh and this lady came in to have some alterations done. She was parked for about 10 minutes like that. 










My business partner. I give him hell about taking 2 spots. Not one fork is given with him.


----------



## Death-Incarnate (Nov 17, 2003)

The very back of a Super Walmart parking lot in Virginia and they still couldn't keep it in the lines.....


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

What do we think? Unacceptable? Barely okay?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Hawk said:


> What do we think? Unacceptable? Barely okay?


Yes completely unacceptable to have a front license plate on a Porsche with a dealer frame.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> Completely unacceptable to have a front license plate on a Porsche with a dealer frame.


...but that's another thread.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Jammed parking lot of a very popular breakfast place in Studio City - which of course means this wasn't even close to being the most valuable car in the lot, just the one owned by the biggest douche.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)

Not necessarily bad parking, but I definitely would not leave my 458 on the street like that. Although I'm sure if the owner can afford a Ferrari then he can also afford to repair the dings from parking it on the street.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

firstorbit84 said:


> Not necessarily bad parking, but I definitely would not leave my 458 on the street like that. Although I'm sure if the owner can afford a Ferrari then he can also afford to repair the dings from parking it on the street.


i feel like this can be excused because Ferrari's are wider than your average car and i wouldn't want to curb my wheels if i was him


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

cmon now


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

mGrady159 said:


> i feel like this can be excused because Ferrari's are wider than your average car and i wouldn't want to curb my wheels if i was him


I don't think the owner has parked his Ferrari any closer or further than the other cars. It's just the car is too damn wide! 

On the other hand, that looks like France and if that's the case, it is completely legal to bump other cars to get in and out.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Just now at my local Wawa. There were dozens of open spots


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Chockomon said:


> Just now at my local Wawa. There were dozens of open spots


Probably a station attendant who parked his car that way so it doesn't take up customers' spaces.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

MylesPH1 said:


> the one owned by the biggest douche.


Well...Crossfit.


----------



## PRND[S] (Mar 18, 2015)

Death-Incarnate said:


> The very back of a Super Walmart parking lot in Virginia and they still couldn't keep it in the lines.....


So much want. Looks like someone is driving an expedition vehicle across the country.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Raek said:


> Well...Typical BMW owner.


----------



## lastbatter (Jun 11, 2006)

Chockomon said:


> Just now at my local Wawa. There were dozens of open spots


There is at least one car like this (often times it is still running) EVERY SINGLE time I go to the Wawa near my office. Handicapped spots are apparently free game as well.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

[video]http://i.imgur.com/2dinngN.gifv[/video]


----------



## dunkadunkle (Jan 15, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> [video]http://i.imgur.com/2dinngN.gifv[/video]


quite amazing :banghead:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

dunkadunkle said:


> quite amazing :banghead:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Rozap from only 1 page back


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

outside my office window... :what:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :laugh::laugh:


She's pulling into a parent with infant spot. Perhaps she is a bit scatter brained from lack of sleep.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Why is my blood starting to boil


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

robr2 said:


> She's pulling into a parent with infant spot. Perhaps she is a bit scatter brained from lack of sleep.


She shouldn't be out driving then!

I have 2 kids neither of us have been so tired to drive like that.:laugh:


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

Saw this guy in a sweet Lincoln attempting to protect his baby from ****ty parkers.


----------



## aging_fleet (Jun 22, 2004)

I got to the office late today so my garage was packed and options were limited. The potato phone picture is terrible, but, despite the X3 and Caddy parking over their lines, there was plenty of room for the Land Cruiser.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Nowhere near the line. The rear is out in the lane


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

J-Tim said:


> Probably a station attendant who parked his car that way so it doesn't take up customers' spaces.


Sadly, no. I saw him leave shortly after that.



lastbatter said:


> There is at least one car like this (often times it is still running) EVERY SINGLE time I go to the Wawa near my office. Handicapped spots are apparently free game as well.


I never understood this since there's like 120938123 spots at every Wawa I've been to...:screwy:


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

This lady was a gem, she pulled in through the exit and then parked like this. Yup close enough


----------



## goldtm (Nov 12, 2010)

peoples reaction when using two parking spots on a mall
http://www.theclinic.cl/2015/05/04/...tor-de-auto-de-lujo-mal-estacionado-es-viral/


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

goldtm said:


> peoples reaction when using two parking spots on a mall
> http://www.theclinic.cl/2015/05/04/...tor-de-auto-de-lujo-mal-estacionado-es-viral/


English?:sly: Amigo


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> English?:sly: Amigo


dont need to read spanish to get what happened in the pic


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> outside my office window... :what:


Lol. One tire inside the box. Close enough.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

It's a Jeep thing.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

No. That's fine. Totally not blocking traffic. 

Because Walmart.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> :laugh::laugh:


Good God, it's like her car is unable to turn right! opcorn::facepalm::banghead::what:


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

Was at the library writing a paper when this happened


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

^^^ Somebody parked in a space?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

My neighbor's au pair had to parallel park the other day.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

mGrady159 said:


> Was at the library writing a paper when this happened


I'd be fine with that. While very crooked, it's not impeding on anyone's space.

This is sh!tty parking: (I swear it's a goldmine here...)


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Posting this because I actually watched Camry lady park, think about it, then back out and re-park! Strangely enough, her second parking job was even closer to the 918 :screwy:



And yes, 918 owners park up and recharge just like anyone else with an electric car :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Those recesses in the 918 rear bumper are to help make it impervious to Camry dents


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Mr. Clarkson said:


> Those recesses in the 918 rear bumper are to help make it impervious to Camry dents


Yeah, those are Porsche's OEM "Camry Dent Blockers". Pretty popular in the city.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

hushypushy said:


> Posting this because I actually watched Camry lady park, think about it, then back out and re-park! Strangely enough, her second parking job was even closer to the 918 :screwy:


did she see you watching her?


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

And not only is that the $84k+ Weissach pack, it's got the $63k liquid metal paint option. That would be a very expensive Camry Dent.


----------



## ccalvw (Jan 31, 2014)




----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

ccalvw said:


> Blue Mustang pic


textbook pull-through


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

This pisses me off every day on my bike commute. Apparently these special snowflakes are important enough that they can park their cars blocking the bike lane and 1/3 of the travel lane.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

How do the cars on the curb get out? That's crazy :what:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Chmeeee said:


> This pisses me off every day on my bike commute. Apparently these special snowflakes are important enough that they can park their cars blocking the bike lane and 1/3 of the travel lane.


You haven't called the police or parking enforcement yet?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Chmeeee said:


> This pisses me off every day on my bike commute. Apparently these special snowflakes are important enough that they can park their cars blocking the bike lane and 1/3 of the travel lane.


Atlantic Ave. in the North End? I venture a guess that they are double parked for activities at the park or rink.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You haven't called the police or parking enforcement yet?


Filed a complaint through the Citizen App today. Will see where that goes.



robr2 said:


> Atlantic Ave. in the North End? I venture a guess that they are double parked for activities at the park or rink.


So close! Commercial Street, and they're definitely at the baseball fields on the right side of the picture.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Posted on FB accompanied by the word 'squad'

Need I say more?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Chmeeee said:


> So close! Commercial Street, and they're definitely at the baseball fields on the right side of the picture.


I never know when Atlantic Ave. becomes Commercial St.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

robr2 said:


> I never know when Atlantic Ave. becomes Commercial St.


I think that's after you draw a Chance card.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Mike! said:


> I think that's after you draw a Chance card.


I see what you did there.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You haven't called the police or parking enforcement yet?


Some of you guys are pretty serious about obeying the law. :sly:


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

At the office building where I work, there is a chronic bad parker (diagonal in the space, front wheels turned to full lock indicating she didn't bother to try and park correctly and usually over a line). This morning, I decided to leave this note under her wiper:

Parking is usually at a premium back here, as there are quite a large number of employees and patrons of the various businesses in the [name of the office building where I work] and the Mercedes Benz service center all trying to share the lot. As such, if you could try to park centered in the space (or at the very least not over the lines marking the spaces) that would go a long way to all of us who need to park here being able to equitably use the lot.

I’m sure you understand.

Thank you.

​I thought it was polite and to the point. Apparently I hit a nerve, though. A bit later in the morning, a woman (who had obviously been so incensed that she went to the property manager's office to have them pull surveillance tapes to see that it was me who had left the note) came into my office holding my letter, looked directly at me and asked, "Is there somewhere we could talk in private?" I ushered her into one of the presently unused doctor's offices, and she proceeded to berate me for touching her "one hundred thousand dollar car" and she doesn't want anyone "touching [her] hundred thousand dollar car" and if I had a problem with her "one hundred thousand dollar car" I should have come and found her and "one hundred thousand dollar car" and "one hundred thousand dollar car". I politely informed her that I was a car enthusiast who also owns and drives expensive cars, and besides I don't see how lifting a wiper arm an inch could possibly cause any damage, but that if she was really that concerned about her "one hundred thousand dollar car" she would park it in manner that would subject it to door dings, and would close the sunroof when it rains (that was a few weeks back, where I actually did go to a few of the other offices and try to find the owner).


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> At the office building where I work, there is a chronic bad parker (diagonal in the space, front wheels turned to full lock indicating she didn't bother to try and park correctly and usually over a line). This morning, I decided to leave this note under her wiper:
> 
> Parking is usually at a premium back here, as there are quite a large number of employees and patrons of the various businesses in the [name of the office building where I work] and the Mercedes Benz service center all trying to share the lot. As such, if you could try to park centered in the space (or at the very least not over the lines marking the spaces) that would go a long way to all of us who need to park here being able to equitably use the lot.
> 
> ...



The irony of someone who can't be bothered to park correctly being offended that you touched their car.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ Too bad you couldn't have held one of these up -- Mentos-style -- and given her a hundred thousand dollar _bar _to go with her hundred thousand dollar _car_.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> At the office building where I work, there is a chronic bad parker (diagonal in the space, front wheels turned to full lock indicating she didn't bother to try and park correctly and usually over a line). This morning, I decided to leave this note under her wiper:
> 
> Parking is usually at a premium back here, as there are quite a large number of employees and patrons of the various businesses in the [name of the office building where I work] and the Mercedes Benz service center all trying to share the lot. As such, if you could try to park centered in the space (or at the very least not over the lines marking the spaces) that would go a long way to all of us who need to park here being able to equitably use the lot.
> 
> ...


Next time use a grease pencil to write the note on her window.:wave:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Next time use a grease pencil to write the note on her window.:wave:


THIS. or just wedge the passenger side of you oldest beat up car/truck the the poorly parked side (staying within YOUR lines)....and leave her a note that your cheap $100 vehicle likes to be close to her $1000K vehicle.

makes it feel "special".


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

cgj said:


> The irony of someone who can't be bothered to park correctly being offended that you touched their car.


One thing that just kills me is when you call someone out, and they know they are in the wrong, but they get all offended. Just man up, realize you're wrong, and move on :screwy:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> did she see you watching her?


Nope, I was in the showroom behind glass. As opposed to every other situation where I see bad parkers, at work I try to keep it stealthy. Don't want to lose someone's business by pointing out they have no business being in a car in the first place... :laugh:

Like this stellar job, which I had to capture stealthily. Yet another case where this is actually the corrected parking job :what:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> At the office building where I work, there is a chronic bad parker (diagonal in the space, front wheels turned to full lock indicating she didn't bother to try and park correctly and usually over a line). This morning, I decided to leave this note under her wiper:
> 
> Parking is usually at a premium back here, as there are quite a large number of employees and patrons of the various businesses in the [name of the office building where I work] and the Mercedes Benz service center all trying to share the lot. As such, if you could try to park centered in the space (or at the very least not over the lines marking the spaces) that would go a long way to all of us who need to park here being able to equitably use the lot.
> 
> ...




Bravo​


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

:what:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

cgj said:


> The irony of someone who can't be bothered to park correctly being offended that you touched their car.


What was "hundred thousand car" lady actually driving?



ohiodub_99.5 said:


> :what:


That's really bad.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Mike! said:


> What was "hundred thousand car" lady actually driving?


XJR



> That's really bad.


I don't really think you should be much closer to the curb while in motion.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

At my local grocery store


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> I don't really think you should be much closer to the curb while in motion.


Nope. Definitely parked... Was there 2 hours later. If it's there when I get home I'll take another shot of it. Those neighbors could have their own terrible parking thread... I'll start documenting them better, rather than just pointing and laughing.


----------



## Ef1Fitty (Jun 20, 2012)

I guess technically they are not in the handicapped spot so it's all good


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Nope. Definitely parked... Was there 2 hours later. If it's there when I get home I'll take another shot of it. Those neighbors could have their own terrible parking thread... I'll start documenting them better, rather than just pointing and laughing.












I say, I say, that's the joke son.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> I say, I say, that's the joke son.


Oh, I got it... But those neighbors have the worst parking I've ever seen... (Hint hint... Foreign, and not Asain.) I'll have to document them more... Some will make you wonder how/if they even have a liscense.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Oh, I got it... But those neighbors have the worst parking I've ever seen... (Hint hint... Foreign, and not Asain.) I'll have to document them more... Some will make you wonder how/if they even have a liscense.


Damn Canadians...


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

I can't go around taking pictures of every bad parking job or else I'd be out there all day, but this one was especially bad.

Taking both the normal spot and a handicapped spot? Yep.
Half in the parking spots and half in the entrance lane? Yep.
Leave your little school bus running with a kid in the car while you go get a Big Mac? Yep.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

LG6R said:


> I can't go around taking pictures of every bad parking job or else I'd be out there all day, but this one was especially bad.
> 
> Taking both the normal spot and a handicapped spot? Yep.
> Half in the parking spots and half in the entrance lane? Yep.
> Leave your little school bus running with a kid in the car while you go get a Big Mac? Yep.


should send that pic to the school district


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

LG6R said:


> I can't go around taking pictures of every bad parking job or else I'd be out there all day, but this one was especially bad.
> 
> Taking both the normal spot and a handicapped spot? Yep.
> Half in the parking spots and half in the entrance lane? Yep.
> Leave your little school bus running with a kid in the car while you go get a Big Mac? Yep.


Send these to the AP (Associated Press) and see if it doesnt go viral. A brief synopsis and watch it spread. :laugh:

Completely serious. :thumbup:


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

Why am I always tempted to throw them in gear and walk away when someone leaves it running but has clearly left for a while... :vampire::vampire::vampire:


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> should send that pic to the school district


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Chmeeee said:


> This pisses me off every day on my bike commute. Apparently these special snowflakes are important enough that they can park their cars blocking the bike lane and 1/3 of the travel lane.


Bike lane _is_ a travel lane. These ass holes are blocking 1.33 lanes.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

I was in Colorado at Pikes Peak International Raceway shooting ChampTruck last weekend...saw this at my hotel :laugh:



(btw, this was another case where I saw them park. I snapped this pic on my way back)


----------



## xtrac1 (Feb 11, 2015)

Pic I took back in 2013 in Rome. If it fits, it fits.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

^^^
I thought that was the whole point of these mini city cars.


----------



## LandKruiser (Mar 20, 2015)

If you want to see some bad parking, visit the parking garage at the local hospital. Holy balls I swear every 5th car was parked ****ed up enough to not let anyone park on either side. :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Clearing the stupidity backlog from the phone,....










^ The left side mirror is missing and the left rear is almost flat, which is maybe why he's so far too the left? 

























The BMW was there first and is the idiot/bad parker. It was like that 3 days in a row. Wouldn't move 1 spot over when parking like a douche. The Honda had no choice....

:facepalm:


----------



## Doug Butabi (Oct 15, 2009)

xtrac1 said:


> Pic I took back in 2013 in Rome. If it fits, it fits.


That's actually awesome. I'm jeally.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

WTF man, I had to pop it in N and push it out to get in.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Some old bone head at the motel I'm at for work thought he need 2 spots




























And yes he made it out no problem without hitting my lump


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Leaving a restaurant tonight. The pick me up want the whole lot


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

I had this one happen today right in front of me. I was eating some lunch right in front of the window to the left of subway entrance doors when this biznatch just pulls up cracks the windows and got out like its a parking spot. I was almost in shock that this person uses the same reason while out of the road driving:banghead: Its hard to tell from my picture but she was basically blocking the exit and entrance to the parking lot.















https://www.google.com/maps/@40.269...!1e1!3m2!1s-6SHvMda7eC0uZENU72t3A!2e0!6m1!1e1


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

One from my trip to the hardware store this morning, the spot to the left is handicapped. 


and another stellar park job from the neighbors....


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Saw this at the hardware store yesterday hopefully it's clear how they both parked badly, over the lines to the side and sticking out of the stall. The Chevy also does the diagonal parking stall wrong.




























And the Chevy driver got back to her car as I was taking these pictures. She rolled her eyes at me ￼ 










Oh and the how am I driving sticker was a nice touch.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
Nice ass:thumbup:


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> Nice ass:thumbup:


Your standards need to be raised.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> Nice ass:thumbup:















Pinstripe said:


> Your standards need to be raised.


a lot


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Well the van did have a phone number on it


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> Nice ass:thumbup:


I'd stare at it.


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

douche.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

kern417 said:


> douche.


Where do you expect him to park?


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

kern417 said:


> douche.


/s ?


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

I need to remember to post these as I see them, rather than all at once.































ohiodub_99.5 said:


> and another stellar park job from the neighbors....


For parking jobs like this, my grandpa used to say "You could take a taxi to the curb."


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

derangedsheep said:


> For parking jobs like this, my grandpa used to say "You could take a taxi to the curb."


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Good parking or bad parking?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

clever, but i would never park there


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Two-fer.... Not even my girlfriend is safe from this thread (Gti).:laugh:.. But in her defense its more of a preventive measure... But still funny.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Two-fer.... Not even my girlfriend is safe from this thread (Gti).:laugh:.. But in her defense its more of a preventive measure... But still funny.


Nothing wrong with the GTI parking. Not like she was blocking another space. Even the SUV on the other side is OK in that regards.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Ahh Kroger. Reminds me of home.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Should have taken a pic, but some ding dong parked wayyy too close to me and over the line in our work parking garage. Had to break out the "youparklikean***hole.com" slip.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Yesterday at the local BJ's


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

clutchrider said:


> Yesterday at the local BJ's


I originally was going to say this one gets a pass since the left-hand spot is essentially "dead" from the carriage corral being so close as to prevent exiting the car on the drover's side, but it actually appears that spot is wider than the other spots to accommodate this, so I'd have to agree. No bueno.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Saw this one in the parking garage at work today:










You can't really tell from the angle, but I had to back in there at an angle to get behind the pillar so I could park next to her but not too close because there were dings and scratches on every part of that car. You also can't really tell from the angle but the left side of her rear bumper is completely torn off and cracked. Needless to say, I felt obligated to head straight to the company printer and leave her a message :sly:










Sorry for the s***ty potato picture.


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)




----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

God I love George Costan.....errrrm Larry David!


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

jaweber said:


> Needless to say, I felt obligated to head straight to the company printer and leave her a message :sly:




I like using this pic and site (Keep some in the glovebox for those special occasions).... 










http://www.youparklikean*******.com/


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Trike is perfectly centered in-between two spots.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

So this was sent out to a broad distribution at work. Apparently someone got a ticket for their tires being on the white line.

I should say these tickets aren't tickets where you get a fine, but if you accumulate enough, then you will get disciplinary action.

Good luck trying to get people to park better. :facepalm:










But I guess if you hang one end of the car half way out into the drive lane, then you are good to go. :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

klaxed said:


> So this [diagram] was sent out to a broad distribution at work. Apparently someone got a ticket for their tires being on the white line.


I did the same thing for a CanAm Spyder that was parking poorly last year.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

jaweber said:


> Saw this one in the parking garage at work today:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


honestly, if I saw that car, I would park as far away from it as I could. I wouldn't even chance it.


----------



## ThatsGoodT (Jun 29, 2002)

Nailed it.


----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

.LSinLV. said:


> honestly, if I saw that car, I would park as far away from it as I could. I wouldn't even chance it.


x2. I highly doubt they would notice and/or care if they happened to bounce their door off of your car.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

ThatsGoodT said:


> Nailed it.


Angled spots always seem to **** people up. That one's weird though, usually angled spots are used in directional aisles, designed to be pulled in / backed out of. Weird in the US (license plates) to see a row backed in (and apparently designed for it).


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Mike! said:


> Angled spots always seem to **** people up. That one's weird though, usually angled spots are used in directional aisles, designed to be pulled in / backed out of. Weird in the US (license plates) to see a row backed in (and apparently designed for it).


We have theses in Austin.









It makes it much easier to pull out into traffic.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

.LSinLV. said:


> honestly, if I saw that car, I would park as far away from it as I could. I wouldn't even chance it.


Parking in the garage at work is pretty competitive on days where they have New Student Orientation going on, so that was pretty much my option. Luckily she didn't hit me  and she didn't leave the note on the ground or in the trashcan by her spot(s) so maybe she took it to heart!


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

jaweber said:


> Parking in the garage at work is pretty competitive on days where they have New Student Orientation going on, so that was pretty much my option. Luckily she didn't hit me  and she didn't leave the note on the ground or in the trashcan by her spot(s) so maybe she took it to heart!


She didn't even know it was there until later that night when her roommate was all, "What's that on your car?" And she was like, "What are you talking about?" And then her roommate was, "That piece of paper on your windshield." And she was all, "What are you talking about? I drove all the way home. There was nothing on my window." And then they went and looked and she was like, "Ugh. What is that person even *talking* about. I parked like, great and stuff."


----------



## Pinja (Jul 15, 2013)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> She didn't even know it was there until later that night when her roommate was all, "What's that on your car?" And she was like, "What are you talking about?" And then her roommate was, "That piece of paper on your windshield." And she was all, "What are you talking about? I drove all the way home. There was nothing on my window." And then they went and looked and she was like, "Ugh. What is that person even *talking* about. I parked like, great and stuff."


Things like this make the autonomous cars push justified.

And further my hatred towards millenials.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Pinja said:


> Things like this make the autonomous cars push justified.
> 
> And further my hatred towards millenials.


For every one millenial-owned, poorly parked car I've seen, I've seen twenty that belong to people over the age of fifty.


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)

rabbitgtibbar said:


> She didn't even know it was there until later that night when her roommate was all, "What's that on your car?" And she was like, "What are you talking about?" And then her roommate was, "That piece of paper on your windshield." And she was all, "What are you talking about? I drove all the way home. There was nothing on my window." And then they went and looked and she was like, "Ugh. What is that person even *talking* about. I parked like, great and stuff."


:laugh:

I see too many people driving around with parking tickets or a number tag from a valet under their wiper.

And by too many I mean >0 because there's no excuse for that.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> We have theses in Austin.
> 
> It makes it much easier to pull out into traffic.


That's pretty awesome. Austin TX?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Mike! said:


> That's pretty awesome. Austin TX?


Yeah.


----------



## klaxed (Oct 16, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> I did the same thing for a CanAm Spyder that was parking poorly last year.


Yeah, but some people will never learn as evidenced by this 100+ page thread of bad park jobs. :laugh:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> For every one millenial-owned, poorly parked car I've seen, I've seen twenty that belong to people over the age of fifty.


Just wait until you're 50 - then some young buck will be pointing at you and face palming your parking job.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

klaxed said:


> Yeah, but some people will never learn as evidenced by this 100+ page thread of bad park jobs. :laugh:


Maybe.. If he is still parking bad, he's doing it somewhere else. 

We never saw him again.


----------



## julz88 (Apr 23, 2011)

Yup that's parked.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> We have theses in Austin.
> http://1.bp.blogspot.com/-eUxBio07oX8/TmZym6Q5LoI/AAAAAAAAF8Y/cfXlR3UEJ3k/s1600/20110904BackInParking.jpg[/IM]
> 
> It makes it much easier to pull out into traffic.[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

What as ***hole.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

/\ awesome


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> What as ***hole.


Now that's good humor.


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

Went to park my car at the commuter lot... 

Saw this... Semi is blocked in on all 4 sides. Looks like it was parked people said screw it and parked around him, there is no possible way he's getting out. As the bus was leaving 3 cops surrounded the Semi.

Who was the ultimate parker?! The truck driver or the cars that surrounded the semi?!


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ Semi is the winner here. Blocking the traffic flow lane is a no-no.


----------



## 2.0smurf (Sep 7, 2006)

Hah thought so. Looked like the truck was over night, would have been funny if the driver parked the truck and jumped on a bus to NYC and said screw it.

Wondering if the truck will still be there when I get back to town.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

^ Or even better if the driver was asleep in the sleeper and was awoken by cops knocking on the door with a lot full of cars surrounding him.... :laugh:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

At the Dunkin down the street from me this morning. Just wow :facepalm:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

During C&C ... :facepalm:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

This evening's edition of the neighbor chronicles....


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Eh that's a bit of a stretch wouldn't ya say? 
His yard, who cares? 

It does look like a spot to park in the driveway behind the corolla, but maybe that car wasn't staying long.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

They have no lights on the porch, so the headlights are providing some illumination....


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

KeiCar said:


> Eh that's a bit of a stretch wouldn't ya say?
> His yard, who cares?
> 
> It does look like a spot to park in the driveway behind the corolla, but maybe that car wasn't staying long.


In our neighborhood we are not allowed to block the sidewalk with vehicles.
People still do it but it is looked down upon by most.


----------



## dannyc (Apr 2, 2004)

Nobody knows how to park in the angled spots at my apartment complex :banghead:


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

hrama803 said:


>


Related to your employee by chance? :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## tacticalbeaver (Apr 27, 2006)

Busy movie theater


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

That is the reason I always carry around a copy of _Psychology Today_ to leave under the wipers of lifted trucks.


----------



## unliscencedbeastieboy (Jun 14, 2015)

Spotted this beauty in California. You know it's time to stop when you run into the gigantic tree.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

seftonm said:


> Busy movie theater
> 
> (Bro-truck)


Should have put down his passenger side tow mirror. Would have noticed half way down the road and been furious.


----------



## The Skeptic (May 31, 2000)

WalMart, Levittown, PA:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Where is that ferris wheel? St. Michael's parking lot?


----------



## blimey (Nov 12, 2000)

seftonm said:


> Busy movie theater


Why do I have the urge to stuff a watermelon down that exhaust pipe?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

blimey said:


> Why do I have the urge to stuff a watermelon down that exhaust pipe?


Because you're an *******?




FWIW, I'd be happy to supply you with all the watermelons you need. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

seftonm said:


>






blimey said:


> Why do I have the urge to stuff a watermelon down that exhaust pipe?






PhillyGTIs said:


> Because you're an *******?
> 
> 
> FWIW, I'd be happy to supply you with all the watermelons you need. :laugh::laugh:




Axle Foley would be so proud,.... :thumbup:


----------



## The Skeptic (May 31, 2000)

Yes


----------



## DomVeeDub (Oct 5, 2012)

Just came across this thread, I took this picture at school earlier this year during winter. The lot does fill up quickly unless you have an early class, but that doesn't mean you should park like this.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

DomVeeDub said:


> Just came across this thread, I took this picture at school earlier this year during winter. The lot does fill up quickly unless you have an early class, but that doesn't mean you should park like this.


Why not?


----------



## DomVeeDub (Oct 5, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Why not?


Idk, maybe I was just mad that I had to circle the parking lot like an idiot for 5 minutes waiting for a spot to open up.


----------



## Kenzie16V (Feb 7, 2015)

DomVeeDub said:


> Idk, maybe I was just mad that I had to circle the parking lot like an idiot for 5 minutes waiting for a spot to open up.


It's a jeep thing


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

DomVeeDub said:


> Idk, maybe I was just mad that I had to circle the parking lot like an idiot for 5 minutes waiting for a spot to open up.


Could you not have just parallel parked behind the Subaru?


----------



## Kenzie16V (Feb 7, 2015)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Could you not have just parallel parked behind the Subaru?


No really, it's a jeep thing


----------



## DomVeeDub (Oct 5, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Could you not have just parallel parked behind the Subaru?


Probably would have gotten a ticket from the campus police, that's right where cars are supposed to be driving.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Kenzie16V (Feb 7, 2015)




----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

TaaT said:


>


Lol, is the ticket for reals?


----------



## nobbyv (May 18, 2001)

DomVeeDub said:


> Just came across this thread, I took this picture at school earlier this year during winter. The lot does fill up quickly unless you have an early class, but that doesn't mean you should park like this.





NeverEnoughCars said:


> Why not?



Gotta agree. If anything, he's helping you out by not taking a "regular" spot.


----------



## DomVeeDub (Oct 5, 2012)

Here's a better one from today.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

clutchrider said:


> Yesterday at the local BJ's


BJs in Wallingford? If so, that's mine too.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

bzcat said:


> Lol, is the ticket for reals?


Or trolling


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

^^^ :what: ... they should have their liscense revoked... :facepalm: ^^^


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Or their car stepped on,....


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


What the hell is that thing?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Looks like my dog having a morning stretch












TaaT said:


>


Damn idiot Americans can't park.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> What the hell is that thing?


A bad parking job... :facepalm:








 eace:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

KeiCar said:


> What the hell is that thing?


Fiat Seicento Sporting :thumbup:


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

http://jalopnik.com/ultimate-level-bmw-douche-double-parks-takes-bat-to-pi-1713911021


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

SmithersSP said:


> http://jalopnik.com/ultimate-level-bmw-douche-double-parks-takes-bat-to-pi-1713911021


The self-righteousness of the BMW driver in the Bimmerforums thread is just mind boggling. I hope he continues to park in 2 spots as he seems to feel is his God-given right because it will lead to many more interesting scenarios. I'm never one to wish harm on someone's vehicle but I truly would not be upset to read about his car getting keyed, kicked, dented, lit on fire, etc. after reading his posts about why he is right and can/will continue to park in such a way :facepalm: :laugh:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

aar0n. said:


> The self-righteousness of the BMW driver in the Bimmerforums thread is just mind boggling. I hope he continues to park in 2 spots as he seems to feel is his God-given right because it will lead to many more interesting scenarios. I'm never one to wish harm on someone's vehicle but I truly would not be upset to read about his car getting keyed, kicked, dented, lit on fire, etc. after reading his posts about why he is right and can/will continue to park in such a way :facepalm: :laugh:


Bimmerforums thread link
http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?2193057-Parking-lot-mayhem 

I'm just starting to read through. This is going to be good opcorn:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Mike! said:


> Bimmerforums thread link
> http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?2193057-Parking-lot-mayhem
> 
> I'm just starting to read through. This is going to be good opcorn:


Wow, that is gold right there! :screwy:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike! said:


> Bimmerforums thread link
> http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?2193057-Parking-lot-mayhem
> 
> I'm just starting to read through. This is going to be good opcorn:


apparently that bimmerforum guy is in Ottawa, Canada.....awesome


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> apparently that bimmerforum guy is in Ottawa, Canada.....awesome


You gotta go to that gym, take pics, and report back


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Mike! said:


> Looks like my dog having a morning stretch


Enzodog


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

evosky said:


> You gotta go to that gym, take pics, and report back


I'm not 100% sure what gym that is, looks like he's parked next to the airport


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

That BMW story made my day


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mike! said:


> Bimmerforums thread link
> http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?2193057-Parking-lot-mayhem
> I'm just starting to read through. This is going to be good opcorn:


The Bimmerforum thread is closed. Here's a summary I saw earlier. 
http://jalopnik.com/ultimate-level-bmw-douche-double-parks-takes-bat-to-pi-1713911021


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> I'm not 100% sure what gym that is, looks like he's parked next to the airport


That was my guess based on scenery too. A gym on Hunt Club or maybe a military one on the DND grounds near the airport? I can't seem to find it.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Jethro1013 (Jan 26, 2007)

I know that Subway. Reading / Green Hills pa area




97audia4 said:


> I had this one happen today right in front of me. I was eating some lunch right in front of the window to the left of subway entrance doors when this biznatch just pulls up cracks the windows and got out like its a parking spot. I was almost in shock that this person uses the same reason while out of the road driving:banghead: Its hard to tell from my picture but she was basically blocking the exit and entrance to the parking lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Mike! said:


> Bimmerforums thread link
> http://www.bimmerforums.com/forum/showthread.php?2193057-Parking-lot-mayhem
> 
> I'm just starting to read through. This is going to be good opcorn:


"After all, you're Canadian, you should have called the number on the truck
and apologised for being inconsiderate."

:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> The Bimmerforum thread is closed. Here's a summary I saw earlier.
> http://jalopnik.com/ultimate-level-bmw-douche-double-parks-takes-bat-to-pi-1713911021


Great read. More awesome jalopnik reporting... I mean reposting for clicks.


Why didn't the BMW driver park in 2 spots on the end? Why give anyone the chance to park in the first spot? Truck would not have even tried to park close I bet. If he tried, he would have had his driver's door to the passenger side of the BMW making it hard for him to get out and easy for the BMW driver. He could have backed in but I would bet he couldn't get as close without risking touching.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Power5 said:


> Great read. More awesome jalopnik reporting... I mean reposting for clicks.
> 
> 
> Why didn't the BMW driver park in 2 spots on the end? Why give anyone the chance to park in the first spot? Truck would not have even tried to park close I bet. If he tried, he would have had his driver's door to the passenger side of the BMW making it hard for him to get out and easy for the BMW driver. He could have backed in but I would bet he couldn't get as close without risking touching.



BMW drivers can't think that logically.....


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)




----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

BMW guy is screwed. He's going to get nailed with mischief and vandalism. It will go on his record. Good luck trying to cross a border... ever

I'm also guessing it's going to be more like $600 to get the mirror fixed, not the $100. The guy in the truck should just report it to his insurance company and give them a copy of his posts.

Grade A moran.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Mike! said:


> That was my guess based on scenery too. A gym on Hunt Club or maybe a military one on the DND grounds near the airport? I can't seem to find it.


me either lol, im also guessing he's trolling, no human can really be that bereft of logic can they?


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

What happens when you park too far from the curb.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

^ Montgomery St in Jersey City? I have a client in the building you're outside of.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^ Montgomery St in Jersey City? I have a client in the building you're outside of.


Yep that's right by the light rail crossing

I like seeing my town on the internet


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Chockomon said:


> Yep that's right by the light rail crossing
> 
> I like seeing my town on the internet


:thumbup: I went to the Iron Monkey every day for a week while I was up there in April. Need to expand my Jersey City horizons a bit more.


----------



## YJGUY (Dec 18, 2001)

Mike! said:


> That was my guess based on scenery too. A gym on Hunt Club or maybe a military one on the DND grounds near the airport? I can't seem to find it.


That's what I thought too. The treeline in the background looks like Hunt Club by the golf course. There are a bunch of old military buildings by the (of course) Tim Hortons, used to play ball hockey in there during the summer. There might be a gym in there somewhere.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Jethro1013 said:


> I know that Subway. Reading / Green Hills pa area


yup thats it, i was going to say something to her but its just funnier knowing how stupid the lady really was.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

2.0T_Convert said:


> What happens when you park too far from the curb.


Didn't want to crub those tite rims, bro.


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Four parking spots... 









Sent from a thing via another thing


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Didn't want to pay the $10 to park in the car show so he parked in the spectator lot..diagonally across two handicapped spots.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

You sure he wasn't selling to the guy next to him?


----------



## _nokturnal_ (Feb 4, 2015)

I mean...


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

_nokturnal_ said:


> I mean...


front clip is clearly protruding into the next spot, typical BMW douche.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^ Montgomery St in Jersey City? I have a client in the building you're outside of.


Yup! Exchange Place. 



PhillyGTIs said:


> :thumbup: I went to the Iron Monkey every day for a week while I was up there in April. Need to expand my Jersey City horizons a bit more.


Iron Monkey isn't bad. If you like beer you should venture a bit deeper into JC and try Pint.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

ThreadBomber said:


> front clip is clearly protruding into the next spot, typical BMW douche.


:laugh:


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

ThreadBomber said:


> front clip is clearly protruding into the next spot, typical BMW douche.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## _nokturnal_ (Feb 4, 2015)

ThreadBomber said:


> front clip is clearly protruding into the next spot, typical BMW douche.


Haha yes indeed.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Definitely handicapped...


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Bunch of tourists at Starbucks. They were sitting at a table looking at it. Well, at least there were plenty of spaces I guess 



Anyway, how about a great parking job? Okay, imagine you have a W126 and you live in San Francisco, so you can park in your driveway as long as you're not in the sidewalk...





Yes, it was touching the wall with the front.



Juuust enough space to get the trash out..? :what:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Captain BMW strikes again today


----------



## Raek (Aug 1, 2003)

Crap like this makes me ultra cautious when I take mine out.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

PhillyGTIs said:


> ^ Montgomery St in Jersey City? I have a client in the building you're outside of.


Wow, they sure have cleaned it up quite a bit!!!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

My parking job in Tesco


----------



## feldkamp96 (Feb 15, 2015)

TaaT said:


> My parking job in Tesco


-1 for not being directly center.










Mazda drivers can never park straight, ughh.

Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

feldkamp96 said:


> -1 for not being directly center.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wait until Vicelord sees a Miata parked outside a place called Glamour Shots


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

feldkamp96 said:


> -1 for not being directly center.


I think it was center enough, diy family parking lot. :thumbup:


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

feldkamp96 said:


> Mazda drivers are never straight, ughh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900V using Tapatalk


FTFY


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Before she fixed it 


















Nailed it!


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

^ Bonus points for the Crosstour spot


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Ryukein said:


> ^ Bonus points for the Crosstour spot


DAMN! Beat me to it.:laugh:


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

****ing brodozers


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

This is the city's PR Director who parked like this for over 30 minutes while he went and presented at an event. He was called out on social media about it.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

I hope the moron who took that picture was called out on social media for being a dumbass and taking a screenshot of the picture on their phone.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Hostile said:


> I hope the moron who took that picture was called out on social media for being a dumbass and taking a screenshot of the picture on their phone.


Didn't your post originally say "waiting on McBanagon"? I liked that better.


----------



## ChiefWilNel (Aug 20, 2009)

Hostile said:


> I hope the moron who took that picture was called out on social media for being a dumbass and taking a screenshot of the picture on their phone.


no, he is the type of tard that opens his camera app, focuses in on the subject then screenshots the camera display..brilliant...but what do you expect from parking lot monitor nazis


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Didn't your post originally say "waiting on McBanagon"? I liked that better.


LOL, that's in this thread.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

ChiefWilNel said:


> no, he is the type of tard that opens his camera app, focuses in on the subject then screenshots the camera display..brilliant...but what do you expect from parking lot monitor nazis


Sounds like someone got called out for a sh!tty parking job.


----------



## Purple8v (Aug 3, 2010)

You guys think these parking jobs are bad... When I get home Ill look for my pictures from my trip to Rome. My god, those people parked where every they wanted.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

All kinds of stupid this morning


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

tysons corner, VA today


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

did you post that?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Did you really just google bad parking jobs and post everything you got back here?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Hostile said:


> Did you really just google bad parking jobs and post everything you got back here?


Someone did. It's a single image.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Hostile said:


> Did you really just google bad parking jobs and post everything you got back here?





McBanagon said:


> Someone did. It's a single image.


My bad... Didn't know it was a single giant picture. Carry on folks:thumbup:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

All she has to do is swing out wider. I tell her everyday. 

Russians.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

First row at target.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Both this morning.

Was already parked in the way back of an empty lot at 10AM. Taking up 2 spaces was hardly necessary.









And I don't know what it is about this specific parking spot in the garage at work but no one that has ever parked in it has parked properly.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Hostile said:


>


if theres no parking spot to the right, i see nothing wrong with this


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

absoluteczech said:


> if theres no parking spot to the right, i see nothing wrong with this


Not to mention - the BMW is still inside the edge of the wall. I don't really see an issue here either.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

hrama803 said:


> All she has to do is swing out wider. I tell her everyday.
> 
> Russians.


:laugh: This woman is amazing


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

ThreadBomber said:


> :laugh: This woman is ****ing stupid


ftfy.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> if theres no parking spot to the right, i see nothing wrong with this





NightTrain EX said:


> Not to mention - the BMW is still inside the edge of the wall. I don't really see an issue here either.


It's a parking garage. Likely the lanes are already narrow and hard to navigate. By being a foot/foot and half father right than they should be, they've made making that turn more difficult.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

absoluteczech said:


> if theres no parking spot to the right, i see nothing wrong with this


no kidding, by his logic i guess this makes me terrible at parking then too ... 


oh, wait... its exactly why i parked that way... knew i would come out to something large parked up next to me like this...


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll just park right here, on the most obvious no-parking zone ever, right in front of some stairs.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Hostile said:


>





ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


I am OK with this. Because I do it too for the exact same reason.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

absoluteczech said:


> if theres no parking spot to the right, i see nothing wrong with this





NightTrain EX said:


> Not to mention - the BMW is still inside the edge of the wall. I don't really see an issue here either.


It's protruding into the driving lane.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> no kidding, by his logic i guess this makes me terrible at parking then too ...
> 
> 
> oh, wait... its exactly why i parked that way... knew i would come out to something large parked up next to me like this...





evosky said:


> I am OK with this. Because I do it too for the exact same reason.


Parking in lined-off "dead space" is not the same as actually parking over the line into the driving lane.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Hostile said:


> It's protruding into the driving lane.


From the picture it looks like there is a good 6 inches of space between the mirror and the end of the square steel pipe protector.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

I do that too in parking garages but I generally try to stay a little closer to the line. Another fear is turning radius on those big trucks...someone not paying attention could clip the front of your car if youre parked too far over


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

GTIanz said:


> Leaving Target I noticed this Ford Explorer parked in the entrance/exit lane with the windows down and two rats (young children) in the back.
> 
> I stood around for 5 minutes waiting for the owner to come out.
> 
> I confronted her (didn't even think of recording video). Based upon her struggle to form a coherent sentence it would be safe to assume that she wasn't blessed with much intelligence. We should sterilize people like this.


Happened again. Terrible photos this time and I didn't have time to wait to share the driver with all of you fine folks here. 

Car was parked there when I pulled into the lot to go to Home Depot and it was still there when I left. Causing traffic issues and pedestrian safety hazards for everyone. Self entitled a-hole!



















Sorry for the potato pics.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

^that's just crazy


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

god i hate that. i live in an area where its nothing but entitled pricks and they constantly do this at the grocery store. drives me nuts. i saw a guy once get out of his car, walked in to get a starbucks while he left his son on the red curb with his car running. this was also early int he morning where there were plenty of open spaces to be had :screwy::banghead:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

absoluteczech said:


> god i hate that. i live in an area where its nothing but entitled pricks and they constantly do this at the grocery store. drives me nuts. i saw a guy once get out of his car, walked in to get a starbucks while he left his son on the red curb with his car running. this was also early int he morning where there were plenty of open spaces to be had :screwy::banghead:


As a teen some 2.5 decades ago, I hopped in a running car and moved it from in front of the local grocery store, then went inside and gave the keys to the owner. He was only mildly amused, but everyone knew everyone in this Podunk town and he was known for that and I was known for pulling such stunts. The manager of the grocery gave me a 3 Musketeers bar for said bravado. And yes, I knew him too. Very small town. 

I'm sooo tempted to continue with my old ways, but I've only gotten older, not bigger nor faster.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

hrama803 said:


>


Wow! I haven't seen a Mazda 929 in years! I guess I'd want to be close to it too...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> As a teen some 2.5 decades ago, I hopped in a running car and moved it from in front of the local grocery store, then went inside and gave the keys to the owner.


I would have been tempted to leave the car where it was, turn it off and lock the keys in it.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

absoluteczech said:


> god i hate that. i live in an area where its nothing but entitled pricks and they constantly do this at the grocery store. drives me nuts. i saw a guy once get out of his car, walked in to get a starbucks while he left his son on the red curb with his car running. this was also early int he morning where there were plenty of open spaces to be had :screwy::banghead:



This kind of entitlement seems to be in everyone's mind, regardless of where you live. They seem to think that its ok cause its only for a short time or something. Maybe some just don't even give a F_ck....











What is it with BMW drivers and belief in self-entitlement?













This one was the worst, couldn't even drive 10 more feet ahead to not park in the walkway. Oh no, the rain we can't get wet from the rain,... Oh the humanity!!


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

jaweber said:


> Wow! I haven't seen a Mazda 929 in years! I guess I'd want to be close to it too...


I haven't seen a j30 in years.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> As a teen some 2.5 decades ago, I hopped in a running car and moved it from in front of the local grocery store, then went inside and gave the keys to the owner. He was only mildly amused, but everyone knew everyone in this Podunk town and he was known for that and I was known for pulling such stunts. The manager of the grocery gave me a 3 Musketeers bar for said bravado. And yes, I knew him too. Very small town.
> 
> I'm sooo tempted to continue with my old ways, but I've only gotten older, not bigger nor faster.


clap.gif



Bosley said:


> This kind of entitlement seems to be in everyone's mind, regardless of where you live. They seem to think that its ok cause its only for a short time or something. Maybe some just don't even give a F_ck....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh its ok we'll just leave the hazards on :laugh::banghead:



TaaT said:


>


fwiw some places require parking on the curb. my dad was recently in poland and i cant recall what city it was, but required the cars park either fully on the curb or half way.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

I'm going to just leave this right here.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

^ I think that's what the dude in the Caddy must've said when he parked,.... :laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> As a teen some 2.5 decades ago, I hopped in a running car and moved it from in front of the local grocery store, then went inside and gave the keys to the owner. He was only mildly amused, but everyone knew everyone in this Podunk town and he was known for that and I was known for pulling such stunts. The manager of the grocery gave me a 3 Musketeers bar for said bravado. And yes, I knew him too. Very small town.
> 
> I'm sooo tempted to continue with my old ways, but I've only gotten older, not bigger nor faster.


In my hometown, there is a four-way intersection about a half-mile away from the high school. At the four corners of the intersection are a Dunkin Donuts, a Starbucks, and then two gas stations with convenience stores attached. My parents have told me stories about how, because it's a relatively small town that is very safe, when people would stop for their morning coffee and stuff, they would leave their cars running. The high school kids that would be walking to school would see the cars, get in them, drive them to school, and then leave them in the parking lot.

The police didn't do anything about it because why the hell would they. So, eventually, people in town finally got smart enough and stopped leaving their cars running :laugh:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Outside an electrical supplier near my house. The Ford F-150 is parked correctly, you can see the faded line beside his left-front tire. 


The cargo van is either a douche bag or a dumb-ass (or possibly both). Parking sideways into 2 or 3 spots so he can get in the shade (it was 30-35C with humidity).


The best part is the slogan for company on the side of the van. "No Job Is Too Small". But parking spots and brain size are a totally different matter. 

He obviously can't drive because you can also see a faded yellow arrow pointing out that he's going the wrong way in the parking lot as there is an entrance driveway and an exit, which he clearly entered through.... :facepalm: :banghead:


----------



## najel (Apr 10, 2008)

Bosley said:


> Outside an electrical supplier near my house. The Ford F-150 is parked correctly, you can see the faded line beside his left-front tire.
> 
> 
> The cargo van is either a douche bag or a dumb-ass (or possibly both). Parking sideways into 2 or 3 spots so he can get in the shade (it was 30-35C with humidity).
> ...


Looks like the perfect opportunity to park correctly in the stall next to the pickup, and block his driver's door nicely.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

najel said:


> Looks like the perfect opportunity to park correctly in the stall next to the pickup, and block his driver's door nicely.


Watch out. In Canada, someone will take a baseball bat to your mirror for doing that.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Mike! said:


> Watch out. In Canada, someone will take a baseball bat to your mirror for doing that.


I was expecting a lot of finger waving and a stern talking-to.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> I was expecting a lot of finger waving and a stern talking-to.


And "sorey" and "guy" and "eh".


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah it's just a fire lane.


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

That blue BMW is awfully close to that fire hydrant :laugh:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

wolfcastle said:


> That blue BMW is awfully close to that fire hydrant :laugh:


What are you saying? :laugh:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

As usual, I saw this guy parking:



Yup, that's a red curb.



Not only that, it's in a turn lane. :facepalm:


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

I've caught this guy parked like this more than once. I park in an end spot myself, but I wouldn't ever take up two. It's just asking for the wrong type of attention.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

At least she took your advise and went wide


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Yeah she said see I park good. 

Yes. Yes you did.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

She only parks for 5 mins right?


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Speaking of only parking for 5 mins or less,....












.... guy gets out to run into the liquor store and leaves car running and wife/gf in the car which makes it ok?

:banghead: :facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

evosky said:


> She only parks for 5 mins right?


Better call the towing company!!:laugh::vampire:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Better call the towing company!!:laugh::vampire:





evosky said:


> She only parks for 5 mins right?


Usually only takes about 5 min to explain the alterations that are a bit confusing/extra work. 

The people that abuse the spot are the rich ladies that park there and walk into the nail salon.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

hrama803 said:


> Yeah she said see I park good.
> 
> Yes. Yes you did.


She definitely made an improvement! Looks like TCL has made a difference with this thread :laugh:

I had a guy today parked across 3 spots at the gas station vacuuming his car. I pulled into a spot in the same vicinity, though partially blocking his retreat. He asked me if I was ok. I replied that I was just fine and I was actually in a parking space and I would be a few minutes. He continued on blocking everyone even as I left. At that point a brodozer gentleman started to give the bad Parker a piece of his mind.


----------



## SmithersSP (May 24, 2006)

Pro-tip: No one here should ever visit the UAE.
http://jalopnik.com/woman-takes-picture-of-*******-parking-job-ends-up-in-1718072111


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

SmithersSP said:


> Pro-tip: No one here should ever visit the UAE.
> http://jalopnik.com/woman-takes-picture-of-*******-parking-job-ends-up-in-1718072111


or just dont leave notes on peoples cars


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

hrama803 said:


>


This lady just kills me :laugh::laugh:

Oh and your store is OPE


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

I couldn't resist capturing this three-fer.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

i don't think you are quite close enough...


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

She's a regular at this store... Repeated offender. Today the handicapped spot at this Isle was full, so she made her own. There were plenty of other handicapped spaces available equidistant to the entrance. 

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

What does the license plate say? Hawk?


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> What does the license plate say? Hawk?


It looks like HAWK, but it's not -- 9HNNC is what it is.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

I am seeing WANC :laugh:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Today. I said Larissa you're famous. I explained the forum. Explained parking fails. Even showed her the a page or two of bad parking. 


She seemed upset. Defiantly a language barrier. She doesn't understand the fun of it. She's Russian.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

ThreadBomber said:


> This lady just kills me :laugh::laugh:
> 
> Oh and your store is OPE


Sign flashes o p e n. U seen ope


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

hrama803 said:


> She's Russian.


That explains it

Next time get a pic of her too :laugh:


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

In Toronto recently right on a separated bike path. Not just a painted bike path on the road. Unreal.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Odd looking Bentley :banghead::laugh:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

> When pedestrians approached him to educate him about his wrongdoing, he called them a piece of **** and flipped them the bird.


That's boss as ****.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Doing it right:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Hawk said:


> In Toronto recently right on a separated bike path. Not just a painted bike path on the road. Unreal.


Looks like a really nice, soon-to-be trash bin to me. :thumbup:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Hawk said:


> In Toronto recently right on a separated bike path. Not just a painted bike path on the road. Unreal.



We need someone in a position of authority to have the balls to do this to guys like that:







 :thumbup:


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

Join this FB page.. Guaranteed to laugh your ass off.

It's for Richmond, BC, Canada.

https://www.facebook.com/RichmondLearnstoPark?fref=nf


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

GriffinMoss said:


> Join this FB page.. Guaranteed to laugh your ass off.
> 
> It's for Richmond, BC, Canada.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RichmondLearnstoPark?fref=nf


I started to get palpitations... :banghead:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Pinstripe said:


> I started to get palpitations... :banghead:


The place is flat out amazing. Honda surcharges white people there.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Prius drivers are the worst at everything. At least I'm reasonably sure he or she didn't ding my door (my car on the left).


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Little humor on Friday:vampire:


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Happened today as I watched. You can see the proud owner walking away.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Little humor on Friday:vampire:


the point of this thread it to post pictures you find yourself, not just old ones from google :thumbup:


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

absoluteczech said:


> the point of this thread it to *complain about things that don't need to be complained about, because were old and grumpy*:thumbup:


FTFY


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Crimping Is Easy said:


> Happened today as I watched. You can see the proud owner walking away.


So grow a pair and politely go up to her and ask, "Maam, you do know you just parked halfway into the drive lane, right?". I did basically the same thing at the local Meijer. Woman pulled up and dropped her teens off to run inside for something and she was parked w/in 3' of the concrete post with the stop sign stuck in it for the pedestrian lanes. She just kept facebooking on her phone everytime someone would honk since she took an entire lane out of service and was forcing people to go into the opposite lane of travel. She honestly had no clue why people were honking and she wouldn't turn her head enough to see that between her and the post, there was no room for anyone to go around. So on my way in, I popped an earbud out and politely let her know nobody could get past her due to said parking job. She went and found an actual spot in the lot and nobody died. :thumbup:

I guess I could've been passive-aggressive about it and just taken a pic, but that would've solved nothing. :wave:


----------



## someguy123 (Sep 30, 2005)

robr2 said:


> Doing it right:


At least he's protected from door dings.👍


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

wolfcastle said:


> FTFY


nah just dont need this thread to be full of Google image results of "bad parking" that we've all seen 1000x :thumbup:


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Just now in my gym's parking lot










At least my car will be protected


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

At C&C, technically within the lines, but really ... close


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Chockomon said:


> Just now in my gym's parking lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't know. Looks like the perfect spot for a Softail.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

evosky said:


> At C&C, technically within the lines, but really ... close


My dad and I do this when we meet somewhere. Leaves tons of space between us and others and we're both car freaks (read: paranoid). :thumbup:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> My dad and I do this when we meet somewhere. Leaves tons of space between us and others and we're both car freaks (read: paranoid). :thumbup:


And you can both get in and drive away. I like it. :thumbup:


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

But what about the side the driver enters from? OK, your chances of getting a door ding reduces by 50%. But the larger space left open just begs for some douche to encroach it.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Chockomon said:


> Just now in my gym's parking lot
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Obviously it's not leg day.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

mx5er said:


> But what about the side the driver enters from? OK, your chances of getting a door ding reduces by 50%. But the larger space left open just begs for some douche to encroach it.


Encroachers gonna encroach, but more space is always better. :thumbup:


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

From today.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

From tonight. Yes he/she has the handicap decal but c'mon.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

GriffinMoss said:


> Join this FB page.. Guaranteed to laugh your ass off.
> 
> It's for Richmond, BC, Canada.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/RichmondLearnstoPark?fref=nf


I can't even comprehend this. People park in the lane in a parking lot and actually block other people in? And this seems common? Too much, brain killing itself...










Based on the comments a Jackie Chan meme is even more appropriate. :laugh:


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

GriffinMoss said:


> From today.


Eh I can *almost *forgive him for this because it's not obvious that it is a loading zone

Maybe the city should paint some yellow lines on the ground


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

You mean besides the two signs on each side of the post that specifically say it's a loading zone? :sly:


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

meh, where i live, a loading zone, and handicap zone needs to be marked by a sign, and ground markings (except in certain municipalities and street parking)


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

Chockomon said:


> Eh I can *almost *forgive him for this because it's not obvious that it is a loading zone
> 
> Maybe the city should paint some yellow lines on the ground


What more do you need? A flashing neon sign and a guy waving a flag for you to see that it's a loading zone? Maybe some construction cones surrounding the spot? Sorry that couldn't have been made any clearer other than those two signs. There's no way that a sober person with a valid driver's license should not have seen that.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)




----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Hostile said:


> You mean besides the two signs on each side of the post that specifically say it's a loading zone? :sly:





LG6R said:


> What more do you need? A flashing neon sign and a guy waving a flag for you to see that it's a loading zone? Maybe some construction cones surrounding the spot? Sorry that couldn't have been made any clearer other than those two signs. There's no way that a sober person with a valid driver's license should not have seen that.


So you know that word that I used, almost? It means "not quite" or "very nearly."



MN Mongo said:


> meh, where i live, a loading zone, and handicap zone needs to be marked by a sign, and ground markings (except in certain municipalities and street parking)


Loading zones near me are also marked on the ground/curb/etc. Hence why it's not so obvious. But keep on armchair judging away


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

GriffinMoss said:


> From today.



Because Richmond. 40% chance that person can't read English.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

ThreadBomber said:


> *Because Richmond.* 40% chance that person can't read English.


Red and white is good luck, that's probably why they picked that spot :laugh:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Yes ladies and gentlemen this truck is parked....











(from a company called Sunrise doing roadwork all over my neighbourhood) :thumbdown: 





And it gets better. Parked in front of a city of Toronto truck that's also double parked on the wrong side of the road....











.... where you can clearly see the meat-head construction workers fifty yards away (I can call them meat-heads cause I'm a construction worker too)

:banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead::banghead:


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

*Not parking per say....*

http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2015/07/car-flipped-robson-seymour-photos/


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Mine from today. Half in a driveway. 
Parked. No one in sight.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

ThreadBomber said:


> Because Richmond. 40% chance that person can't read English.


The car (and driver, presumably) is Canadian.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Smigelski said:


> The car (and driver, presumably) is Canadian.


Chinese.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Smigelski said:


> The car (and driver, presumably) is Canadian.


which means nothing in terms of their ability to read english


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

GriffinMoss said:


> http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2015/07/car-flipped-robson-seymour-photos/


Looks well inside the lines. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> The car (and driver, presumably) is Canadian.





Pinstripe said:


> Chinese.


:thumbup: They're parked outside of a shop with a sign in Chinese.










"Richmond has an immigrant population of 60%, the highest in Canada.[2] Richmond has 50% of residents identifying as Chinese, the city in North America with the largest proportion of Asians.[8] More than half of its population is of Asian descent, many of whom immigrated in the late 1980s, mostly from Hong Kong, Taiwan, and Mainland China. Other Asian Canadians in Richmond include Indo-Canadians, Filipino Canadians and Japanese Canadians.[9]"


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Smigelski said:


> The car (and driver, presumably) is Canadian.


You don't say? Seeing how I have that same plate bolted to my car :laugh:


There's more than one Richmond in the world, you know :sly:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Gas pump parking fail.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Looked very clean and well-kept. Parked like crap. 











Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

2.0T_Convert said:


>


Nailed it


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

ThreadBomber said:


> Nailed it


Saturnlady got herself a new GM,


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Hawk said:


> Gas pump parking fail.


Ain't nobody got time for that.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

From OT.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

:laugh:

"Who cares? I don't see any helicopters around. I'm only going to be in there 5 minutes."


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Well parked.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

Oh this was all today. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)




----------



## GTIXpress (Sep 21, 2000)

Just saw this gem at a dentist office. Older lady driving and didn't appear to care that she wasn't even on the pavement.


Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Hamster (Jul 31, 2000)

ThreadBomber said:


> You don't say? Seeing how I have that same plate bolted to my car :laugh:
> 
> 
> There's more than one Richmond in the world, you know :sly:


:laugh:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

ThreadBomber said:


> You don't say? Seeing how I have that same plate bolted to my car :laugh:
> 
> 
> *There's more than one Richmond in the world, you know* :sly:


This honestly never occurred to me. :laugh:


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

Richmond, BC is so unique that it cannot be duplicated.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


I'm surprised there are no huge scratches and dents on the side of that car. Its not like those paving machines are surgically accurate:laugh:


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

GriffinMoss said:


> Richmond, BC is so unique that it cannot be duplicated.


Just like the smell of Richmond, VA.


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

Is your Richmond considered the Hong Kong of Canada?


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> I'm surprised there are no huge scratches and dents on the side of that car. Its not like those paving machines are surgically accurate:laugh:


Actually they are pretty accurate


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

one way to handle bad parkers


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

This is how I always position my pristine condition BMW when I park in hi-traffic parking lots. And I've noticed that the only people that complain are the ones with ****ty cars or people on thier way to spend ther food stamps in grocery stores. And I DGAF what they think.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

^


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

:laugh:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

1.8TTony said:


> This is how I always position my pristine condition BMW when I park in hi-traffic parking lots. And I've noticed that the only people that complain are the ones with ****ty cars or people on thier way to spend ther food stamps in grocery stores. And I DGAF what they think.


Ladies and Gentlemen of TCL,
I present to you Emmettlodge Jr. :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Bagel or it didn't happen...opcorn: :laugh:


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

I bet he took the badge off the car because it's only a 525


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

vwbrvr6 said:


> I bet he took the badge off the car because it's only a 525


LED tail lights don't come on a 525, Dummy.


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

1.8TTony said:


> LED tail lights don't come on a 525, Dummy.



Question is, does it come with carbon fiber bumpers? I think they are waiting on answers in your wrecked Ferrari thread.
:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

1.8TTony said:


> This is how I always position my pristine condition BMW when I park in hi-traffic parking lots. And I've noticed that the only people that complain are the ones with ****ty cars or people on thier way to spend ther food stamps in grocery stores. And I DGAF what they think.


Not sure if you're serious, but I would take my company car and back that ****er in so close to people who parked like that, so it was very likely they'd side swipe it backing out just piss them off. I had some damage happen here and there, but more than anything they got the point. I never gave a **** what happened to the co. cars anyway :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

1.8TTony said:


> LED tail lights don't come on a 525, Dummy.


Because no one has ever swapped tail lights before...


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

blimey said:


> Why do I have the urge to stuff a watermelon down that exhaust pipe?


I have a couple golf balls in my car that I'd likely be tempted to toss in their


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Because no one has ever swapped tail lights before...


Is it possible to swap led tails onto a 525 and have them work properly? Simple answer is 'no'. The BMW light control module will continuously flashes the LED lights as it does its bulb check and run the battery dead, so what idiot would swap LED tails from a newer 530 or 540 onto an older 525, you should think before you open your mouth. Or atleast get familiar with BMW's. Maybe trade in your Ford, Toyota and Dodge for a BMW.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

1.8TTony said:


> Is it possible to swap led tails onto a 525 and have them work properly? Simple answer is 'no'. The BMW light control module will continuously flashes the LED lights as it does its bulb check and run the battery dead, so what idiot would swap LED tails from a newer 530 or 540 onto an older 525, you should think before you open your mouth. Or atleast get familiar with BMW's. Maybe trade in your Ford, Toyota and Dodge for a BMW.


Hahahahaha
Silly troll. You might want to check back in on your "fathers" Ferrari thread.:wave:


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

1.8TTony said:


> This is how I always position my pristine condition BMW when I park in hi-traffic parking lots. And I've noticed that the only people that complain are the ones with ****ty cars or people on thier way to spend ther food stamps in grocery stores. And I DGAF what they think.


I'm hoping that you're kidding and that's not actually your car! (I did notice that your profile says you drive a Passat)

But, then again, only a BMW driver would park so badly, take pictures as if it's something to be proud of, and flaunt it on the internet. :laugh:


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Hahahahaha
> Silly troll. You might want to check back in on your "fathers" Ferrari thread.


Silly Troll sucker,
Not interested in it....its 22 miles away.


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

im no hero x said:


> I'm hoping that you're kidding and that's not actually your car! (I did notice that your profile says you drive a Passat)
> 
> But, then again, only a BMW driver would park so badly, take pictures as if it's something to be proud of, and flaunt it on the internet. :laugh:


Yeah, I park like that sometimes. But only when in congested parking lots or............when and where I know other drivers are less concerned about damaging other peoples cars, such as in a shopping center parking lot at the beginning of the month. I've already had the BMW painted once due to some douche bag woman who couldn't keep wild kids under control and one of her little welfare babies pushed the shopping cart into my car.

I don't have any Passats any more. I got rid of them. Sold one for $4,000 and the other one for $2,300 ( kinda ironic though because the less expensive one had less mileage than the more expensive. 

Here's a glimpse of what I got going on right now.....Hotchkis, Wilwood,Viking Performance, Billet Specialties, Borla, The OPG tank was my latest installation. It's a nice car, but I dont trust it to go long distance just yet.


----------



## DerSpiegel (Jun 20, 2008)

1.8TTony said:


> Yeah, I park like that sometimes. But only when in congested parking lots or............when and where I know other drivers are less concerned about damaging other peoples cars, such as in a shopping center parking lot at the beginning of the month. I've already had the BMW painted once due to some douche bag woman who couldn't keep wild kids under control and one of her little welfare babies pushed the shopping cart into my car.
> 
> I don't have any Passats any more. I got rid of them. Sold one for $4,000 and the other one for $2,300 ( kinda ironic though because the less expensive one had less mileage than the more expensive.
> 
> Here's a glimpse of what I got going on right now.....Hotchkis, Wilwood,Viking Performance, Billet Specialties, Borla, The OPG tank was my latest installation. It's a nice car, but I dont trust it to go long distance just yet.


Joe Dono thinks all your cars are awesome


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

DerSpiegel said:


> Joe Dono thinks all your cars are awesome


:laugh:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

So a troll walks into the parking thread... 

opcorn:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

Mike! said:


> So a troll walks into the parking thread...
> 
> opcorn:


I think he forgot the whole "humble" part of "humble brag".


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

1.8TTony said:


> Is it possible to swap led tails onto a 525 and have them work properly?


Yes.



> Simple answer is 'no'. The BMW light control module will continuously flashes the LED lights as it does its bulb check and run the battery dead, so what idiot would swap LED tails from a newer 530 or 540 onto an older 525, you should think before you open your mouth. Or atleast get familiar with BMW's. Maybe trade in your Ford, Toyota and Dodge for a BMW.


Oh, wait, you've never heard of a "resistor". Or LCM coding.


----------



## freedomgli (Mar 26, 2002)

A friend on FB snapped this pic at his apartment complex.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Mike! said:


> So a troll walks into the parking thread...
> 
> opcorn:


Bwahaha.....


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

1.8TTony said:


> This is how I always position my pristine condition BMW when I park in hi-traffic parking lots. And I've noticed that the only people that complain are the ones with ****ty cars or people on thier way to spend ther food stamps in grocery stores. And I DGAF what they think.





1.8TTony said:


> Is it possible to swap led tails onto a 525 and have them work properly? Simple answer is 'no'. The BMW light control module will continuously flashes the LED lights as it does its bulb check and run the battery dead, so what idiot would swap LED tails from a newer 530 or 540 onto an older 525, you should think before you open your mouth. Or atleast get familiar with BMW's. Maybe trade in your Ford, Toyota and Dodge for a BMW.





1.8TTony said:


> Yeah, I park like that sometimes. But only when in congested parking lots or............when and where I know other drivers are less concerned about damaging other peoples cars, such as in a shopping center parking lot at the beginning of the month. I've already had the BMW painted once due to some douche bag woman who couldn't keep wild kids under control and one of her little welfare babies pushed the shopping cart into my car.























 :screwy: :thumbdown: :facepalm:


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

1.8TTony said:


> Here's a glimpse of what I got going on right now.....Hotchkis, Wilwood,Viking Performance, Billet Specialties, Borla, The OPG tank was my latest installation. It's a nice car, but I dont trust it to go long distance just yet.


Still spending your daddy's money I see. Hey troll, why don't you follow the thread subject or GTFO - no one cares about the next you are going to wreck!


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

He's living up to the BMW driver stereotype. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

rabbitgtibbar said:


>





Dravenport said:


>


Separated at birth


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

1.8TTony said:


> Here's a glimpse of what I got going on right now.....Hotchkis, Wilwood,Viking Performance, Billet Specialties, Borla, The OPG tank was my latest installation. It's a nice car, but I dont trust it to go long distance just yet.


I knew that 348 was a kit.


----------



## rabbitgtibbar (Apr 29, 2002)

1.8TTony said:


>


Psychiatric effects of steroids include excitation and depression. Aggression is common. Manic episodes of aggressive behavior are known as "roid rage," and violence may be the outcome. Depression and suicide may also occur.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

freedomgli said:


> A friend on FB snapped this pic at his apartment complex.


bravo who ever did that


----------



## boner (May 19, 2002)

1.8TTony said:


> This is how I always position my pristine condition BMW when I park in hi-traffic parking lots. And I've noticed that the only people that complain are the ones with ****ty cars or people on thier way to spend ther food stamps in grocery stores. And I DGAF what they think.


yo, asshat. if you are afraid of your car getting damaged in the real world, perhaps you should just keep it at home and walk. you're not special (well, maybe you're "special") and neither is your car.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Wow, those spots are either really long or that Batmobile is not to scale.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

"Dude, you park like an *******!" 


"But.....I'm Batman."


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Hostile said:


> Wow, those spots are either really long or that Batmobile is not to scale.


yes, very long


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Damn!


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

evosky said:


> At C&C, technically within the lines, but really ... close





Accidental L8 apex said:


> My dad and I do this when we meet somewhere. Leaves tons of space between us and others and we're both car freaks (read: paranoid). :thumbup:





Smigelski said:


> And you can both get in and drive away. I like it. :thumbup:



i do this at the transit center parking lot. most people dont think of doing this but it makes a lot of sense since doing this really does give a lot of space on the drivers side.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


:sly: the back wheel has the reverse issue of a lowered MKIV VW......maybe they need contraction plates?


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Just strolling through the city yesterday when I saw this :laugh:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Was an m4 but still. Typical bmw driver of course.

If you ask me he has more of a chance of dings parking between 2 handicap spots. Most handicap spots in my area are used by morbidly obese people in junkers.


----------



## Neezy13 (Jun 1, 2011)

This guy managed to take up two normal spots and part of a handicapped space  

Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Neezy13 said:


> p:https://images.tapatalk-cdn.com/15/07/30/34bddada82d10b68a042d54ccd388dfb.jpg[/IMG]
> 
> This guy managed to take up two normal spots and part of a handicapped space
> 
> Sent from my LG-D850 using Tapatalk


No words. Wow.


----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

Spotted this TCL fan.........the license plate legitimizes the action.........parks like an a$$hole......still thinks he's right.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Two wins! One car takes up a handicapped spot despite not having a sticker or placard or tags, the other pulls too far into the spot so I have to pull in 2/3rds of the way


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Neezy13 said:


> This guy managed to take up two normal spots and part of a handicapped space


This guy needs to have his Schrader valves removed.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

TaaT said:


>


truck bed liner?


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

TaaT said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


This thing needs a story.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

shawshank redemption said:


> truck bed liner?


Almost looks like the car from the wacky traffic accident thread that was completely cover in road tar when the tanker truck flipped. :laugh:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Power5 said:


> Was an m4 but still. Typical bmw driver of course.
> 
> If you ask me he has more of a chance of dings parking between 2 handicap spots. Most handicap spots in my area are used by morbidly obese people in junkers.


I've left notes on cars like this "thanking" them for parking in such a way that blocked a wheelchair ramp from a van. Hopefully it wakes them up.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

robr2 said:


> I've left notes on cars like this "thanking" them for parking in such a way that blocked a wheelchair ramp from a van. Hopefully it wakes them up.


It's a bmw driver. Nothing will make them live within the rules of us peasants.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*










:laugh:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Bravo


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

This guy and his teenage kid thought they were pretty special today at IKEA taking up two spots and all of the shade. He even gave it a nod of approval. I'll agree, they're pretty "special." :screwy:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

shawshank redemption said:


> truck bed liner?





Smigelski said:


> This thing needs a story.





ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Almost looks like the car from the wacky traffic accident thread that was completely cover in road tar when the tanker truck flipped. :laugh:


Ding! Ding! Ding!

https://www.reddit.com/r/pics/comments/3as44c/asphalt_tar_truck_tipped_over_near_my_bodyshop/


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Two at the Dulles C&C this morning.

This guy is a member of the MOPAR club a buddy of mine is in and my buddy tells me this guy always does this, "he's that guy...". Shortly after I took this all the spots around were filled in. He did the same thing at the Chic-Fil-A meet last week, two spots right in the middle of the show. The poor Hellcat only has like 500 miles on it, he only drives it when the weather is perfect. Otherwise it sits in his garage.









There were plenty of places to park but this douche parked in a fire lane and kept the car running, which is quite loud.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

No placard was displayed. Also a handicapped person _needed_ the space. And the blocked ramp to the curb. Douche.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


That's legit


----------



## 1finn (Sep 6, 2008)

Hostile said:


> Two at the Dulles C&C this morning.
> 
> This guy is a member of the MOPAR club a buddy of mine is in and my buddy tells me this guy always does this, "he's that guy...". Shortly after I took this all the spots around were filled in. He did the same thing at the Chic-Fil-A meet last week, two spots right in the middle of the show. The poor Hellcat only has like 500 miles on it, he only drives it when the weather is perfect. Otherwise it sits in his garage.
> 
> ...


The Hellcat owner used to show up a Kohls and park it in the driving lane, just have to laugh at people like that, with other cars around worth 3-4 times as much, using only 1 space.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Yea, he did.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


If this wasn't a joke that wasn't moved after about 2 minutes, I'd just physically move it. :thumbup:


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

Hard parking.


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Two spots? Feh. Four spots or go home.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

He had plenty of room in the back at least 3 feet









Yeah let me park my Altima in the middle of the driving lane.:facepalm::facepalm:










This one is my favorite:laugh:

Lifted Brodozer check:thumbup:
5ft. tall bro do you even lift check :thumbup:
Blacked out taillights and headlights plus limo tint all around check :thumbup:

His left rear wheel was on the grass:vampire:


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

Is it weird that those two trucks don't bother me? I'd actually prefer them pulled in too much then halfway sticking out into the driving lane.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Yea, the two trucks don't bother me. So they went a little too far into the spots and are in the grass. They aren't impeding any walkways, sticking out into the travel lanes or intruding into other spots.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

AnchorsAweigh said:


> Is it weird that those two trucks don't bother me? I'd actually prefer them pulled in too much then halfway sticking out into the driving lane.


This:thumbup: If I ever park in a corner spot, which I try to do when I can, I'll wedge my car as far back into it as possible. The truck owners are DIR in my book, their vehicles are large enough to begin with, the more the truck is further from other cars / right of way the better.




patrickvr6 said:


> Hard parking.


Can someone explain what the radiators on the back are used for? I've seen this before on these baja trucks and the like. My only guess is since they jump a lot maybe there is a cooling system involved for the suspension and it runs constantly to keep the fluid and componentry cool.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)




----------



## 1.8TTony (Oct 31, 2014)

KeiCar said:


> This:thumbup: If I ever park in a corner spot, which I try to do when I can, I'll wedge my car as far back into it as possible. The truck owners are DIR in my book, their vehicles are large enough to begin with, the more the truck is further from other cars / right of way the better.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are radiators for the engine coolant. The reason they are mounted in the back is because these trucks speed across the dirt at 150mph and when they come up on another vehicle, that other vehicle might be kicking up rocks which could damage a radiator mounted in the 'regular' location.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Smigelski said:


> No placard was displayed. Also a handicapped person _needed_ the space. And the blocked ramp to the curb. Douche.


I would have parked behind them and blocked them in and called parking enforcement, doucebags need to learn lessons


----------



## im no hero x (Feb 26, 2007)

You'reDrunk said:


> I would have parked behind them and blocked them in and called parking enforcement, doucebags need to learn lessons


Yea, I probably would've done the same lol


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Soccer mom decided she needed three spots on a weekend.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

What the heck happened to this thread? All we're missing is a truck-boat-truck. :laugh:

Let us keep the thread on track:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Ryukein said:


> Wow, he _really_ needs a xanax.


He has been having problems on the forum for a bit now.


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> He has been having problems on the forum for a bit now.


Oh, I know :laugh:

Here's something for the thread. Pulled into the BP station to fill up, this ******* was blocking the only diesel pump. There's a Subway inside the convenience store, so he must have been there. I went inside and asked the gas station guys if they could get him to move, and they wouldn't, so I had to wait. He comes out a good almost 5 minutes later, and then_ proceeds to fill up his car_ while looking at me knowing I was waiting to fill up. So damn annoying.


----------



## a1veedubber (Oct 15, 2004)

What about that soft ban where only they and mods can see their own posts? Was mentioned in a thread awhile back? Perfect use for it here.


Also, 50K Chevelles are not painted in under a plastic tarp in a backyard. Apparently I have a 20K Citation.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

a1veedubber said:


> What about that soft ban where only they and mods can see their own posts? Was mentioned in a thread awhile back? Perfect use for it here.
> 
> 
> Also, 50K Chevelles are not painted in under a plastic tarp in a backyard. Apparently I have a 20K Citation.


Don't bother with soft. Just perma-ban.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

a1veedubber said:


> What about that soft ban where only they and mods can see their own posts? Was mentioned in a thread awhile back? Perfect use for it here.


Global ignore. I would be okay with that. :laugh:


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

88c900t said:


> Somebody, please quote this:laugh:






Ryukein said:


> Oh, I know :laugh:
> 
> Here's something for the thread. Pulled into the BP station to fill up, this ******* was blocking the only diesel pump. There's a Subway inside the convenience store, so he must have been there. I went inside and asked the gas station guys if they could get him to move, and they wouldn't, so I had to wait. He comes out a good almost 5 minutes later, and then_ proceeds to fill up his car_ while looking at me knowing I was waiting to fill up. So damn annoying.


Weirdest looking BMW ever!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## [email protected] (Apr 2, 1999)

I spotted this one today and loved the juxtaposition between the car, the plate and the parking. Enjoy.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

DasCC said:


> Don't bother with soft. Just perma-ban.





PhillyGTIs said:


> Global ignore. I would be okay with that. :laugh:


The admins heard our prayer and 1.8TTony is now banned. 


On Topic:

What is going on here?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> The admins heard our prayer and 1.8TTony is now banned.
> 
> 
> On Topic:
> ...


One way aisles and space-efficient angled parking, but interestingly the aisles seem to be alternating back-in and pull-in.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

The old safeways (now usually value village's) have parking like that. My car prefers that to so I don't have to swing wide with this car:laugh:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

The lot at work is so big and has so few cars that you can park almost anywhere and have a buffer spot on either side. There are Ferrraris, Porsches, and the lot is lousy with kraut, but this guy thinks he's got to worry about his Dodge:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Rogerthat said:


>


I refuse to do this, just for this reason. if I can't park correctly in a spot, I'll find a different spot.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

You'reDrunk said:


> I refuse to do this, just for this reason. if I can't park correctly in a spot, I'll find a different spot.


Same. #hifive #dontdoit


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


That escalated quickly


----------



## Howboutcha C'mon (Oct 11, 2009)

TaaT said:


>




I know where this is... and although a harsh approach, I do like knowing that someone is carrying out the vigilance in the area.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

ThreadBomber said:


> That escalated quickly


That escalated just fine. Sure maybe two of the worst curse words are a bit....much, but the happy face helps tone down the message some.


Unless it was a "And you have yourself a nice day" condescending happy face, in that case then yea, escalation point reached abruptly.


I would have just used the C word myself, I love that word, its so versatile and would have had enough punch on its own to do the job solo.


#overanalyzethings


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Iroczgirl said:


> What the heck happened to this thread? All we're missing is a truck-boat-truck. :laugh:


Squidbillies reference = :beer::beer::beer:


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

This guy parked his three row SUV in a compact spot, blocking me in...


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)




----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Good job...good effort....douchebag.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Look out for the hitch ball!

They pulled up just as I was leaving. The Matrix was parked perfectly fine.


----------



## 01000110 01010101 (Aug 6, 2015)

GahannaKid said:


> This guy parked his three row SUV in a compact spot, blocking me in...


he's from texas, that thing is considered compact where he's from :laugh:


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

VR6OOM said:


> Good job...good effort....douchebag.


I don't know whats worse, this guys parking or those ****ing Arlington Toyota commercials....


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

^^^^needs a camry dent


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Here's an F Body DB in the crowded Chilis parking lot. Granted it's a WS6.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

GolfTango said:


> Here's an F Body DB in the crowded Chilis parking lot. Granted it's a WS6.


The blue wheels on those things are terrible


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Lady snuck up on me. In shock I said nice car.


----------



## CoreyB (Nov 26, 2009)

Your Hyundai isn't special and this parking lot is 1/3rd full. I don't get the logic here.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

It's ok... We don't need Access to all of our driveway... :facepalm:


----------



## HalvieCuw (Mar 20, 2003)

GahannaKid said:


> This guy parked his three row SUV in a compact spot, blocking me in...


I can't stand people that do this. ~35% of my "assigned" parking structure is this exact picture or a lot worse. Jee, can't understand why people don't park in their assigned lots.


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

This ******* parked his car in a tree.


----------



## polov8 (Apr 14, 2004)

^^ Highlights the dangers of long term parking over saplings. You have been warned people!


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

HalvieCuw said:


> I can't stand people that do this. ~35% of my "assigned" parking structure is this exact picture or a lot worse. Jee, can't understand why people don't park in their assigned lots.


I never understood why they have compact car spots. they don't seem any smaller and my cars have always fit in them just fine and don't stick out at all.


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

pdqgp said:


> I never understood why they have compact car spots. they don't seem any smaller and my cars have always fit in them just fine and don't stick out at all.


General safety and courtesy are the two most likely reasons. Those large vehicles can be a bitch to see around in a parking garage causing a lot of havoc.


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

Not parking, but driving...

http://globalnews.ca/news/2157624/w...fter-semi-driving-wrong-way-on-delta-highway/


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

GriffinMoss said:


> Not parking, but driving...
> 
> http://globalnews.ca/news/2157624/w...fter-semi-driving-wrong-way-on-delta-highway/


I grew up 400 yards from there. I'm sure the truck wanted to take the next turn about 40 yards further down the road which does lead to the correct way onto the bridge. Of course that means he ignored two "do not enter" signs :facepalm:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

ThreadBomber said:


> I grew up 400 yards from there. I'm sure the truck wanted to take the next turn about 40 yards further down the road which does lead to the correct way onto the bridge. Of course that means he ignored two "do not enter" signs :facepalm:


extending the K rail would end this issue.....:screwy:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

I raced her out of the door for this picture...

:laugh:


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Front of office. These two cars do this every single day. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Dianick (Mar 8, 2005)

You've got a crappy little excuse for a car AND you need 2 spots.
Sounds legit. :facepalm:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

pdqgp said:


> I never understood why they have compact car spots. they don't seem any smaller and my cars have always fit in them just fine and don't stick out at all.


maybe not local to you but in WA i can guarantee the compact spots i have to contend with are smaller.

to the point that the compact spots in my transit center parking garage are almost worthless to park my Saab in, unless i can find a spot to back into so that i am ON a wall and next to another cars drivers door.
i typically just avoid trying and cherry pick park in one of the few 'normal' sized spots.


----------



## 01000110 01010101 (Aug 6, 2015)

AHTOXA said:


> Front of office. These two cars do this every single day.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


you should find out who they are and tell them not to park like pricks.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

01000110 01010101 said:


> you should find out who they are and tell them not to park like pricks.


Or get there earlier with a co-worker and park in those spaces for a few days to piss them off passive aggressively.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

robr2 said:


> Or get there earlier with a co-worker and park in those spaces for a few days to piss them off passive aggressively.


:thumbup:


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

If they keep doing it, I may just do that, even though they get there around 5am

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr. Starkowski (Jan 25, 2015)

Found these two in a dealer lot. Not often you see them in their natural domain

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Mr. Starkowski said:


> Found these two in a dealer lot. Not often you see them in their natural domain


Not too often you see a running Audi 5000 on the road, either! :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Starkowski (Jan 25, 2015)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> Not too often you see a running Audi 5000 on the road, either!


Its a 200, and its mine haha. 350k miles at least

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Mr. Starkowski said:


> Its a 200, and its mine haha. 350k miles at least
> 
> Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


Neat! :thumbup:


----------



## Mr. Starkowski (Jan 25, 2015)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> Neat!


Takes forever to build fuel pressure on start up, rattles, groans, and generally is pretty rough. But it always starts, and it doesn't get stuck. Ever.

Sent from my Z936L using Tapatalk


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Neighbor that parks like this in unassigned covered spots. 

You know, because your beat to crap YJ with garbage wheels, bald tires, missing exhaust and cracked exhaust manifold is that special. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## White Wagen (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

hrama803 said:


> I raced her out of the door for this picture...
> 
> :laugh:



Running out the door to only to snap a pic of a barely DIW parking job is in itself DIW:wave:


----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

At my work:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Look at all these guys


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

88c900t said:


> Look at all these guys


the yellow one got it right :laugh:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

88c900t said:


> Look at all these guys


Typical Porsche drivers


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

The wife just sent me this gem. 










Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

10001110101 said:


> The wife just sent me this gem.
> 
> Minnesotaparking.jpg


What is that even supposed to be? A pedestrian walkway into the store? Only thing I can think of but I've never seen it before.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

PhillyGTIs said:


> What is that even supposed to be? A pedestrian walkway into the store? Only thing I can think of but I've never seen it before.


NO clue, but I'll tell you what it isn't. A parking spot.

:laugh:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


did you get that?


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

Passing through a Walmart in Elizabeth City, NC recently:


----------



## 10001110101 (Aug 7, 2007)

PhillyGTIs said:


> What is that even supposed to be? A pedestrian walkway into the store? Only thing I can think of but I've never seen it before.


Yup. Intended to get pedestrians out of the parking lanes.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

PhillyGTIs said:


> What is that even supposed to be? A pedestrian walkway into the store? Only thing I can think of but I've never seen it before.


I see these a lot. Mainly for the handicap spots to have a rollway that is not in traffic. Notice all the handicapped spots in front of it.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Spotted just after leaving work today: 

 

:facepalm:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


This drives me crazy. I'd love for a handicap van with a ramp to park right next to him and lower the ramp five or six times into the door.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


>


I'm printing these up as we speak and putting them in my car.

Gosh I love being passive aggressive.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

robr2 said:


> I'm printing these up as we speak and putting them in my car.
> 
> Gosh I love being passive aggressive.


i wanna print them on those stickers that when you peel they just tear and it takes forever to get off :laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

absoluteczech said:


> i wanna print them on those stickers that when you peel they just tear and it takes forever to get off :laugh:


Ask Value Village where they get theirs from. You need to soak stuff in goo gone to get them off. :laugh:

I can't blame them though otherwise a $50 pair of speakers suddenly becomes $1.99:laugh:


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

absoluteczech said:


> i wanna print them on those stickers that when you peel they just tear and it takes forever to get off :laugh:


HA... this is exactly what I do. :thumbup:

Any time someone *REALLY* parks like an a**hole, I slap this on their windshield... by the way, I print this out on 8.5" x 11" stick sheets & keep them in my glove box. (2 images per sheet). :laugh:











.
.
.
.
*I edited the pic so I don't get in trouble for showing curse words on the Vortex. HaHa


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## andyg79 (Sep 18, 2009)

Parking lot was pretty much empty. 
Should tweet this to Trump


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Not totally horrible this morning but bad parking at the office continues.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

AHTOXA said:


> Not totally horrible this morning but bad parking at the office continues.


The office? If I was the president of a company I would have security start booting cars that park like that on my lot.  

My parking lot would be double lined and wider than average so there's no excuse to park like a jack-hole. But if you can't even do a simple task of parking your car properly, security would gladly place a boot on your wheel and charge you $200 to have it removed.

Heck, I would put out a memo about the parking lot and the boot policy and make every employee sign it. I would specify the wider than average spaces and if there's so much as a tire on a painted line, the BAM, a boot for yu0!!!! There also would be a big-a** sign hanging up all over the lot about the boot policy, including a picture for visitors and people who do not know how to read.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

AHTOXA said:


> Not totally horrible this morning but bad parking at the office continues.


whos get there first? does the honda part like that cause of the ford ?


----------



## FTL_Wagen (Aug 12, 2015)

Perpendicular to the handicapped stall lines and he didn't have a handicap tag on his rear view. Haha


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Here is the kicker. The white Ford IS security. They get there first and begin the 'chain reaction'.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

FTL_Wagen said:


> Perpendicular to the handicapped stall lines and he didn't have a handicap tag on his rear view. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very cavalier attitude


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

FTL_Wagen said:


> Perpendicular to the handicapped stall lines and he didn't have a handicap tag on his rear view. Haha
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do phone cameras come with a "beer goggle" setting now?


----------



## FTL_Wagen (Aug 12, 2015)

Haha they should have a camera setting for that.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Mike! said:


> Do phone cameras come with a "beer goggle" setting now?


Probably the result of a discreet "walk and snap" photo.


----------



## FTL_Wagen (Aug 12, 2015)

The guy was my neighbor in college so I was trying to be as discrete as possible. The car owner is the guy in the picture walking to the passenger door to put his groceries in.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Day 3. Office parking situation remains unchanged. People just park like crap. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

whos the new douche to the party? looks like the accord got i right this time


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

AHTOXA said:


> Day 3. Office parking situation remains unchanged. People just park like crap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk



I would pull in backwards like the Chevy as well. The difference is that I would fold my passengers side mirror and pull about 3 inches from the Explorer (while still being in my spot) to passively aggressively tell him he's being a douche. 








:wave:


----------



## White Wagen (Jun 2, 2011)

Just report him to the state DMV for failure to register his vehicle. Looks like out of state plates.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AHTOXA said:


> Day 3. Office parking situation remains unchanged. People just park like crap.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


You said the white SUV is security. How about sending an anonymous email (with the daily photos) to the building owner, building management and tenants suggesting that they buy the security guy a smaller vehicle so he can actually park it in a single space. Otherwise, they will need to build a parking structure because everyone else in the lot will start taking up two spaces and there may not be enough parking for all employees and visitors.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

spockcat said:


> You said the white SUV is security. How about sending an anonymous email (with the daily photos) to the building owner, building management and tenants suggesting that they buy the security guy a smaller vehicle so he can actually park it in a single space. Otherwise, they will need to build a parking structure because everyone else in the lot will start taking up two spaces and there may not be enough parking for all employees and visitors.


except in that particular picture the chevy looks like more of a douche than the ford


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

spockcat said:


> You said the white SUV is security. How about sending an anonymous email (with the daily photos) to the building owner, building management and tenants suggesting that they buy the security guy a smaller vehicle so he can actually park it in a single space. Otherwise, they will need to build a parking structure because everyone else in the lot will start taking up two spaces and there may not be enough parking for all employees and visitors.


As much as it annoys me, it doesn't annoy me enough to waste my time on something like that. I'm mostly posting it for the entertainment value.

EDIT: When I ride the motorcycle into work on Fridays, might park it in the half-space that's left.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

spockcat said:


> You said the white SUV is security. How about sending an anonymous email (with the daily photos) to the building owner, building management and tenants suggesting that they buy the security guy a smaller vehicle so he can actually park it in a single space. Otherwise, they will need to build a parking structure because everyone else in the lot will start taking up two spaces and there may not be enough parking for all employees and visitors.


An anonymous email would work but seems a little chickensh*t, imho. I'd tactfully confront the guy first.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

jmaddocks said:


> An anonymous email would work but seems a little chickensh*t, imho. I'd tactfully confront the guy first.


Agreed. He'll probably say he parks like that so he doesn't have to step out of the trunk into the garden.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Smigelski said:


> Agreed. He'll probably say he parks like that so he doesn't have to step out of the trunk into the garden.


Probably an overweight security guard and they should buy him a Smart car for security duty.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Probably an overweight security guard and they should buy him a Smart car for security duty.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

It's worse. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

So much fail. The striped area is a ped walkway to the store. 
Edit. That's not my cart with trash either.


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Yay lets just park where ever we want and block 4 spots!


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

8/19/15


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Stopped at some offices in CT, and in a lot full of "blockheads", this was the only person who parked like one...










Excellent color choice, though.


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

robbyb413 said:


> Stopped at some offices in CT, and in a lot full of "blockheads", this was the only person who parked like one...


If the parking lot is as empty as it appears to be in the pic (and isn't expected to fill up), I don't have a huge problem with this. Should've parked in the outside row, though.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

jmaddocks said:


> If the parking lot is as empty as it appears to be in the pic (and isn't expected to fill up), I don't have a huge problem with this. Should've parked in the outside row, though.


still douchey. if i pull up to an empty lot and im that worried, then i'll park on the corner spot further away. all he's doing is bringing more attention to himself.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

absoluteczech said:


> still douchey. if i pull up to an empty lot and im that worried, then i'll park on the corner spot further away. all he's doing is bringing more attention to himself.


I agree with you. The trick is to park out-of-the-way without sticking out.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

jmaddocks said:


> If the parking lot is as empty as it appears to be in the pic (and isn't expected to fill up), I don't have a huge problem with this. Should've parked in the outside row, though.


No, parking like that is never acceptable. Lots can, will, and do fill up. 

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## jmaddocks (Jan 31, 2004)

That's why I added the caveat... Point taken, though.


----------



## gefunden (Jan 18, 2009)

*idiot parker*


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

McBanagon said:


>


Lol, a link to that thread would help


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

bzcat said:


> Lol, a link to that thread would help


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7234795-An-HOA-vs-an-F150


----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)




----------



## K2.0 (Aug 4, 2001)

Spotted at a walmart.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Forgot to post this from last night and the note I left. All I had to write on was an in n out lap mat. Always in the trader joe's lot too.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Came out to go to lunch to find this: :banghead:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

wow hopefully they didnt have a passenger try and get out


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

saron81 said:


> Came out to go to lunch to find this: :banghead:


That results in 2 pulled valve stem cores where I'm from (my house  ). I'd go with just one, but simply changing onto a spare isn't enough. The lesson needs to be learned through tougher measures. :thumbup:


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

So the Edge was still there when I left this afternoon..... and leitmotif inspired me:


(And yes... someone else squeezed in that spot in a much larger car than my Fiesta. LOL)


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Ryukein said:


>


7-seater, meet 7-seater


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

saron81 said:


> Came out to go to lunch to find this: :banghead:


The appropriate reaction would be to throw or smear feces.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

ugh. 
'Service's'.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

saron81 said:


> So the Edge was still there when I left this afternoon..... and leitmotif inspired me:
> 
> 
> (And yes... someone else squeezed in that spot in a much larger car than my Fiesta. LOL)


:thumbup: good.gif

i love how they covered the steering wheel with a towel yet left everything else exposed :laugh:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

absoluteczech said:


> :thumbup: good.gif
> 
> i love how they covered the steering wheel with a towel yet left everything else exposed :laugh:



They probably just didn't want the steering wheel to get really hot. The rest of the interior is usually not in prolonged contact with bare skin.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

vortexblue said:


> ugh.
> 'Service's'.


What's worse is I think they meant "Victory's" and not "Victorys". Double fail. 


Bothers me, too.


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> That results in 2 pulled valve stem cores where I'm from (my house  ). I'd go with just one, but simply changing onto a spare isn't enough. The lesson needs to be learned through tougher measures. :thumbup:


Since TMPS are mandatory and you pull a valve stem core, chances are, the moron would just have the entire TPMS sensor replaced :laugh: . So that means $50 at least, POOF! Plus extra charges to dismount, mount and balancing. :laugh:


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

saron81 said:


> So the Edge was still there when I left this afternoon..... and leitmotif inspired me:
> 
> 
> (And yes... someone else squeezed in that spot in a much larger car than my Fiesta. LOL)


YES!!! I wish I could have seen the reaction when they saw my note the other night.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Busy parking lot at my bank yesterday.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

2112 said:


> Busy parking lot at my bank yesterday.


They did that for your protection. So all the kids piling out wouldn't ding up the cars next to them.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

I can't even...:banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm:


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

Two door small box and he still can't park it in between the lines


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

VR6OOM said:


> I can't even...:banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm:


Maw momma says stupid is........... as stupid does


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

At Home Depot yesterday. 
Eh, close enough.....


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Watched this guy pull up, get out and look how he parked, shrugged his shoulders and then walked away...










:banghead:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

VR6OOM said:


> I can't even...:banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm: :banghead: :screwy: :sly:  :facepalm:


Florida...


----------



## jbarth09 (Mar 8, 2013)

Ran into this gem today. Didn't even try.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

m_stabs said:


> Two door small box and he still can't park it in between the lines


Nice dent on the rim of that CRX(?).


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

No, it's a Toyota mark 2 (RHD). It's my buddy's, he went off the track at a drift event.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Parked next to this dochenozzle a few moments ago Marlows tavern


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

This guy parked beside me last night. My car must have cooties


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

hrama803 said:


> Parked next to this dochenozzle a few moments ago Marlows tavern


is that technically a parking spot on the left of his car? if so then yea douche. if not, i see nothing wrong with it


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

absoluteczech said:


> is that technically a parking spot on the left of his car? if so then yea douche. if not, i see nothing wrong with it


Of course it is. Emmett could fit his truck in there.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Given how wide the other spots are and where the mulch angles in it doesn't look like another parking spot. /shrug


----------



## wolfcastle (Jul 28, 2006)

So not parking in a spot is ok with the TCL parking nannies now? :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

m_stabs said:


>


My grandpa called and wants his 1998 flip-phone back. :what:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

wolfcastle said:


> So not parking in a spot is ok with the TCL parking nannies now? :laugh:


I think extra, unusable space always has been ok.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Hostile said:


> I think extra, unusable space always has been ok.


This was the argument given for parking over diagonal yellows in parking structures earlier in this thread.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Dravenport said:


> This was the argument given for parking over diagonal yellows in parking structures earlier in this thread.


which i personally find ok if its something like this picture (spot #11 or 12)


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Hostile said:


> I think extra, unusable space always has been ok.



its like one of the farthest spots away from the entrance to the restaurant.... although it does have a parking block against the wall... so meh... I'd park there that way too without thinking twice about it...


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Hostile said:


> I think extra, unusable space always has been ok.


Looks like a full spot to me. I think the mulch is making it look smaller than it is. :thumbup:


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)




----------



## Joosh (Aug 4, 2014)

TaaT said:


>












That makes me absolutely livid.


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> My grandpa called and wants his 1998 flip-phone back. :what:


Ya, iPhone 5s suck.


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Looks like a full spot to me. I think the mulch is making it look smaller than it is. :thumbup:



It was a spot 

When i left a guy in a CLS550 parked there. We both had a word about mr. cantpark

another cls550. not the one from the same parking lot on the same page


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

hrama803 said:


>


what a criminal.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

m_stabs said:


> Ya, iPhone 5s suck.


Then why the 8-bit photo? :sly:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Then why the 8-bit photo? :sly:


Looks like really low light conditions.


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Looks like really low light conditions.


Correct. Parking lot with not very good lights. Plus the phone doesn't work very well in the dark


Sent from my


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

MaX PL said:


> what a criminal.


Yea, that Mercedes is hardly doing it wrong. Besides the Jeep next to him is cutting it close.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Oh yeah, forgot to post this. Seen during Car Week. I'm a roll...I saw this guy park too. Went to dinner, came back, and it was still there :what:

Not only is it a red zone, but sticking out into the road substantially as well. Hey at least they're not in the crosswalk!


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Connecticut radio personality was caught badly parking her SUV by a coworker. Naturally she had to post her experience and justification on FB:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

:facepalm:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Connecticut radio personality was caught badly parking her SUV by a coworker. Naturally she had to post her experience and justification on FB


Looking at the google maps aerial photo, you can see a poorly parked black SUV in the lot. I'm guessing she's a habitual offender. :laugh:

Silver SUV can't park either, apparently. :laugh:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Almost...


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Drove Highway 1 up to Laguna Seca a couple weeks ago. While stopped at an overlook, these two pulled in:








:facepalm:


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

3-4 feet from the curb. Close enough. 










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

At my place this morning.

The lines are mostly erased but still..


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Question is: Did you park pre or post those other two?


----------



## atomicalex (Feb 2, 2001)

At PT last week....


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

atomicalex said:


> At PT last week....


Of course the driver didn't pull forward. It says SPACE in front of the car. So they left the space as instructed.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

atomicalex said:


> At PT last week....


buick didnt do much better


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

evosky said:


> Question is: Did you park pre or post those other two?


Pre!


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Blocking the walkway to the entrance of the store.


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

Snapped in Pennsylvania 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

White SUV .... Parked pretty well in the no parking zone


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

evosky said:


> White SUV .... Parked pretty well in the no parking zone



mmmmmm..... donuts!


----------



## heffe80 (Mar 10, 2007)

AHTOXA said:


> 3-4 feet from the curb. Close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You don't want to risk curbing those steelies.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Plus the truck parked the wrong way.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

VWVan said:


> Plus the truck parked the wrong way.


This is actually allowed here in Texas. You can park against traffic like that and it is commonly done. 

Tripped me up when I first moved here.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I did not know that!:beer:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Ahole


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Metallituby?



AHTOXA said:


> 3-4 feet from the curb. Close enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## kern417 (Jul 31, 2011)

going to lunch and i saw this guy parked like this next to me. i took the picture with him in the background. so of course he comes running up asking what's wrong and i told him i just took a picture of how our cars are parked. when i got back and saw that all he did was turn his wheel, i couldn't stop laughing.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

kern417 said:


> going to lunch and i saw this guy parked like this next to me. i took the picture with him in the background. so of course he comes running up asking what's wrong and i told him i just took a picture of how our cars are parked. when i got back and saw that all he did was turn his wheel, i couldn't stop laughing.


Well, you do have to admit that is nitpicking a bit. I bet even the guy would agree that it is a "poor" parking job. But, he is inside the lines and there looks to be plenty of room between the cars.

edit:
then again after looking at his front door it looks like it's at the perfect door ding distance. And, someone who says "meh, close enough" probably wouldn't give 2 f's about dinging up someone else's car.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*










The woman parked, shut it down, got out and walked into the nail salon.

What you can't see is that she had a handicapped hanger on the rear view mirror and there were two completely free handicapped spots right in front of the salon she went into. :facepalm:

She was gone a few minutes later.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Let's park and block the wheeled handicap ramp


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Busy grocery store parking lot on Labor Day afternoon.

Now, I know this thing likely can't fit in one spot, but there were ample open spaces at the end of the parking lot.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Bought a truck but can't park it worth a crap. 










Plenty of space upfront.


----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## deagle (Feb 22, 2011)




----------



## ILLinoizDubberVR6 (Aug 17, 2011)

GolfTango said:


> Ahole


C5 Vette owners are the worst


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

deagle said:


>


good


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

deagle said:


>


As a fellow Benz owner, good. :thumbup:


----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

deagle said:


>


That should be a universal picture posted at all parking lots. Park like an a$$ and you may face the consequences, be warned.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

AHTOXA said:


> Bought a truck but can't park it worth a crap.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Uh, no, there isn't. His bumper is parked right to the curb. You aren't supposed to have your bumper over the curb. I bet those first 2 cars are scraping.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

mike02467 said:


> Uh, no, there isn't. His bumper is parked right to the curb. You aren't supposed to have your bumper over the curb. I bet those first 2 cars are scraping.


They are called "concrete *wheel* bumpers" for a reason.

And based on the rest of the parking spots the red line denotes the end of the space. The truck is 4' past it and in the lane.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Hostile said:


> They are called "concrete *wheel* bumpers" for a reason.
> 
> And based on the rest of the parking spots the red line denotes the end of the space. The truck is 4' past it and in the lane.


We have those things around here too and my stock 2013 Civic Hybrid would scrape on them... Maybe it's different by the region, IDK.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

mike02467 said:


> We have those things around here too and my stock 2013 Civic Hybrid would scrape on them... Maybe it's different by the region, IDK.




But a civic isn't long enough so it's fine. A truck HAS the clearance to go over it and should since it's longer


----------



## Nate21 (Jan 23, 2015)

I have to be honest, both you guys are right. Technically he's parked fine, logically, he's parked like a sped 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Nate21 said:


> I have to be honest, both you guys are right. Technically he's parked fine, logically, he's parked like a sped
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Techically, he's sticking out 4', so I would not call it fine. This is in a tight parking lot at a place that gets very busy during lunch. The car that was parked behind him and opposite had a tough time getting out if it was full size or larger.

Edit. The red line he's parked on is the fire lane. You can't be parked or have your vehicle overhang between the two red lines indicating a fire lane through the parking lot. It's not enforced in a case like this, but can be, legally.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

AHTOXA said:


> Edit. The red line he's parked on is the fire lane. You can't be parked or have your vehicle overhang between the two red lines indicating a fire lane through the parking lot. It's not enforced in a case like this, but can be, legally.


I have watched a cop issue a ticket to someone who pulled up in the fire lane at HEB to use the redbox thing. :laugh:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

absoluteczech said:


> But a civic isn't long enough so it's fine. A truck HAS the clearance to go over it and should since it's longer


Do trucks these days have enough clearance? A lot of them have really low front end clearance due to air dams the manufacturers put on to increase gas mileage.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

There are ten metered motorcycle spots, and this Fusion is taking up about five of them. 










The two guys that showed up after me make sure he was only taking three.










Usually, it's the trike that can't figure it out, but he did pretty good today.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Where are the pics of the confrontation?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Where are the pics of the confrontation?


They will be on someone else's camera. I had to get to work.

--Edit--

I can see the spots from my office window, and another bike has parked in front of the Fusion.


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

Smigelski said:


> Do trucks these days have enough clearance? A lot of them have really low front end clearance due to air dams the manufacturers put on to increase gas mileage.


The airdams aren't *that* low, though. Parking bumpers are something like five inches tall.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> They will be on someone else's camera. I had to get to work.
> 
> --Edit--
> 
> I can see the spots from my office window, and another bike has parked in front of the Fusion.


good

did they box him enough that he wouldnt be able to back out?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Hostile said:


> They are called "concrete *wheel* bumpers" for a reason.
> 
> And based on the rest of the parking spots the *red line denotes the end of the space*. The truck is 4' past it and in the lane.


it actually denotes the "FIRE LANE"....fire trucks need space to maneuver....they WILL destroy any vehicle that impedes their ability to properly deal with a fire.

if there was a fire, this would NOT end well for that truck. also, I believe it's a ticket-able offense, as it's blocking the fire lane.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

absoluteczech said:


> good
> 
> did they box him enough that he wouldnt be able to back out?


Yeah, I got the last "safe" space (photo 1), and another bike squeezed in between me and his rear bumper, making it impossible for him to back out, and the guy at the front bumper is just as close. 

I just looked out the window, and a second motorcycle has parked in front of the car, so now they will require at least two sets of keys to get out.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

McBanagon said:


> Yeah, the guy who squeezed in between me and his rear bumper made it impossible for him to back out, and the guy at the front bumper is just as close.
> 
> I just looked out the window, and a second motorcycle has parked in front of the car, so now they will require at least two sets of keys to get out.


:laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

McBanagon said:


> There are ten metered motorcycle spots, and this Fusion is taking up about five of them.


But did he pay all those meters?:laugh:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> Yeah, I got the last "safe" space (photo 1), and another bike squeezed in between me and his rear bumper, making it impossible for him to back out, and the guy at the front bumper is just as close.
> 
> I just looked out the window, and a second motorcycle has parked in front of the car, so now they will require at least two sets of keys to get out.


please take pictures of the confrontation :laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

It is a Fusion, so it's probably some 85 year old

At least when I see other Fusion drivers around here it makes me feel young again.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

When I left an hour ago, there were seven bikes parked in front of the fusion.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

not the best pic. Im sitting in a 50 ton volvo rock truck. Benz had a tough time.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

Well, they sure didn't look down to see the box to park in.


----------



## rabbitnothopper (Oct 19, 2009)

AHTOXA said:


> This is actually allowed here in Texas. You can park against traffic like that and it is commonly done.
> 
> Tripped me up when I first moved here.


haha actually no

the city determines to enforce the "right wheel to curb" law


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Not exactly parking but...


----------



## Nate21 (Jan 23, 2015)

AHTOXA said:


> Techically, he's sticking out 4', so I would not call it fine. This is in a tight parking lot at a place that gets very busy during lunch. The car that was parked behind him and opposite had a tough time getting out if it was full size or larger.
> 
> Edit. The red line he's parked on is the fire lane. You can't be parked or have your vehicle overhang between the two red lines indicating a fire lane through the parking lot. It's not enforced in a case like this, but can be, legally.


I didn't even see that lol if that is what it is then ha for sure he's in the wrong 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> When I left an hour ago, there were seven bikes parked in front of the fusion.


15 minutes ago.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

Guy in the orange shirt was the driver. It's a road side vegetable stand.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> 15 minutes ago.


Still parked there from last week or did it again because DGAF?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Still parked there from last week or did it again because DGAF?


I'm assuming it's still there from Thurs night. I can't imagine why they would park in the exact same spot again.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> I'm assuming it's still there from Thurs night. I can't imagine why they would park in the exact same spot again.


Chalk the tire to be sure?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> Slash the tire to be sure?


BRB


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> BRB


:laugh:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Is that a Federal tag? Maybe it really is because DGAF. Or had to quickly drop it and run for some reason?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Is that a Federal tag? Maybe it really is because DGAF. Or had to quickly drop it and run for some reason?


Yeah, someone IDd that plate to belong to HUD, so I've been tweeting GSA, HUD, and the HUD OIG accounts all morning.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

I wonder if the driver was murdered???? those HUD folks liver dangerously, cutting benefits and evicting the poor and such.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Saw this asshat on Saturday at the Mall.. Had tons of room on the left..


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Yeah, someone IDd that plate to belong to HUD, so I've been tweeting GSA, HUD, and the HUD OIG accounts all morning.


It's a cover. Planted getaway car for CIA op in trouble.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

psykokid said:


> Saw this asshat on Saturday at the Mall.. Had tons of room on the left..


This makes me so mad.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Yeah, someone IDd that plate to belong to HUD, so I've been tweeting GSA, HUD, and the HUD OIG accounts all morning.












Fusion = gone


----------



## shawshank redemption (Jan 29, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> Fusion = gone


that was fast


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> Fusion = gone


Is this a new level of photoshop skill for you or is it really gone? :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

shawshank redemption said:


> that was fast


Fast? It had been there since early Friday morning. 


PhillyGTIs said:


> Is this a new level of photoshop skill for you or is it really gone? :laugh:


It was gone by lunch time.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

At the Home Depot near my house (different truck as last week but same I dont give a F_ck spot)....













.... and I do a 180 degree turn and snap this even stoopider loser.











Not enough emoticons for the level ignorance. :facepalm:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

I took the corner spot cause there was an F150 where the Escalade was and I didnt want to push it. Well, when I came back out at the end of the say I see this retarded Hyundai. The CRV seemed to handle it ok, but the Hyundai didn't have a clue or give F_ck either.....


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

Bosley said:


> I took the corner spot cause there was an F150 where the Escalade was and I didnt want to push it. Well, when I came back out at the end of the say I see this retarded Hyundai. The CRV seemed to handle it ok, but the Hyundai didn't have a clue or give F_ck either.....


Eh, Hyundai split the difference space-wise, and looks like they left plenty of door clearance on both sides. In the lines? No. Acceptable positioning? Yes.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

This jerk parked in a regular stall of a jam packed garage in a hotel on the beach during Labor Day weekend.










Meanwhile this is happening 20 feet to the right.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Rock out with your rocks out


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

bastion72 said:


> This jerk parked in a regular stall of a jam packed garage in a hotel on the beach during Labor Day weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe he was done charging and didn't want to hog the spot like the Tesla owners at the local mall....


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

A twofer!


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Idiot in the Saturn was probably waiting for someone inside.

He didn't even have the decency to move once he saw the people in the disabled space showed up to get out.


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

psykokid said:


> Saw this asshat on Saturday at the Mall.. Had tons of room on the left..


Santa Anita? If so, I'm not surprised. :laugh: The Glendale Galleria is pretty bad too on the Bloomingdales side.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

12 pumps, 2 diesel pumps. 1 car inside buying stuff and another filling up a gas can with regular fuel with 6 gas pumps down the line sit vacant.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Harv said:


> 12 pumps, 2 diesel pumps. 1 car inside buying stuff and another filling up a gas can with regular fuel with 6 gas pumps down the line sit vacant.


Maybe not so much in their defense, but more of an explanation. 

The folks that don't use diesel, hardly know that a regular gas station only has one or two diesel pumps. It's ignorance, but not malicious or obvious, like some of the blatantly d!ick-faced parking jobs. They just don't realize it, is all. 

I know, because I used to be one of them. To me, all pumps were created equal back then.

Edit. Leaving the car at the pump and going inside is bad form regardless. Fully agree with that. People do that at a local gas station right by my house. Problem is, there are just 4 pumps, so there is always a line there during peak hours because 1 car is pumping gas, another is inside buying lottery tickets (and scratching then off on the counter), third is looking for beer and fourth is taking a dump.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Fusion = gone


Ooops, I was wrong, I didn't look up the street. It's not parked wrong anymore, but it's still on the street 










Whoever moved it didn't bring quarters with them.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Harv said:


> 12 pumps, 2 diesel pumps. 1 car inside buying stuff and another filling up a gas can with regular fuel with 6 gas pumps down the line sit vacant.


Is that a CRD Jeep? If so, he should mosdefinately know better. You could do him a favor and put some gas into his tank.  

At the cash only place, I pull out of the diesel lane for the 15 seconds I'm going inside to get change.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Lifelong Obsession said:


> A twofer!


Glitch in the Matrix, clearly,


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Harv said:


> 12 pumps, 2 diesel pumps. 1 car inside buying stuff and another filling up a gas can with regular fuel with 6 gas pumps down the line sit vacant.


Ya know....jeep does make diesels, Mr. Mercedes.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Ya know....jeep does make diesels, Mr. Mercedes.


Note the lack of a warm body next to the vehicle.

If this was a Diesel Jeep, the owner is an even BIGGER douche-bag for leaving his vehicle at the only diesel island, because he should know better.


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Ya know....jeep does make diesels, Mr. Mercedes.



You know, the Jeep Compass diesel wasn't sold in America.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Potato shot from McDonalds a few hours ago. 









They're building a new Kroger about a quarter mile away, so that should lead to more bad parking (I really don't care if you park badly - just taking photos for this thread )


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Technically its parked


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*










And he was in my spot this morning.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Ooops, I was wrong, I didn't look up the street. It's not parked wrong anymore, but it's still on the street
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Still there. I'm beginning to think it might be broken or something.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Weird story with this, I was sitting eating lunch on the second floor of the grocery store this parking lot belongs to. These three spaces in the middle were wide open, some old guy drove around the parking lot three times, then took 50 turns of the wheel to reverse back into the place where he's sat in that pic, watching me take his picture. So he's sitting there, parked directly on a line with two huge handicap spots on either side, so two people pull up, shrug, and park on either side of him. I don't think any of the three had a handicap placard, although I think the Hyundai might be fine since the sign is gone and there's nothing on the pavement.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Still there. I'm beginning to think it might be broken or something.


(sigh) I was too late. #RIPBUDDY


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Technically its parked


Mine is kept in a similar setup over the winter:










(it's back in one piece until the winter unless it sells)


----------



## syncro87 (Apr 24, 2000)

Apparently this guy is afraid someone might door ding his priceless 175k mile 15 year old F-150. Saw this in my work garage.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Just saw this idiot in a super busy parking lot.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


Bravo! :thumbup::thumbup::laugh::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Interlock with 8" of asphalt on top?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Clearly not in a parking spot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

AHTOXA said:


> Clearly not in a parking spot.


Looks like the 2 white vehicles might not be in spaces either. No line in front of them defining the spaces. Or they are just so far forward they are obscuring the line.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

The two vehicles behind it are far too forward. You can kinda see the white line right behind the front tire of the Fusion.


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

opcorn:


----------



## brento (Aug 15, 2007)

VWVan said:


> Just saw this idiot in a super busy parking lot.


It's okay...they're a "new" driver... :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

R3Drew said:


> opcorn:


Youtube forced the person who posted that video to remove the crazy lady's name from the video. Meanwhile users have reposted her name and her profile from University of Denver where she works. Be stupid in public and it has consequences, just like when cops get filmed doing stupid stuff. https://distractandconquer.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/sb.png


----------



## gozu (May 29, 2007)

McBanagon said:


> (sigh) I was too late. #RIPBUDDY


Did you buy it a "get well soon" balloon?


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Youtube forced the person who posted that video to remove the crazy lady's name from the video. Meanwhile users have reposted her name and her profile from University of Denver where she works. Be stupid in public and it has consequences, just like when cops get filmed doing stupid stuff. https://distractandconquer.files.wordpress.com/2015/09/sb.png


Who decided that you could save a spot for a car when you were on foot? I had this happen over the summer and I wanted to beat their *****s for this crap.

And she's in Communications and Marketing? Liberal arts loser.


----------



## H.E. Pennypacker (May 4, 2010)

NotFast said:


> Who decided that you could save a spot for a car when you were on foot? I had this happen over the summer and I wanted to beat their *****s for this crap.
> 
> And she's in Communications and Marketing? Liberal arts loser.


Yeah, probably would have been a good candidate for its own thread, but I figured I'd be nice and add it here. Wouldn't want to detract from the 283 new threads about diesels 

I've never ran into this situation myself, but as pissed off as it would make me, I'd ultimately give up as someone who is that dramatic would end up keying it, popping tires, breaking windows, etc. after you left.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

I want to out this asshat. 

Every weekend the wife and I enjoy breakfast at our spot and this douche parks his BMW or his SUV in the fire lane. Every time, every weekend. No one from the restaurant seems to care, maybe because they're dedicated patrons. But makes my blood boil because he thinks he's above everyone else. Eff him.

*The motorcycle was there two mins picking up a to go order.


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Park there first then or call the cops.


----------



## Nate21 (Jan 23, 2015)

This is just blatant toolishness 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> I want to out this asshat.
> 
> Every weekend the wife and I enjoy breakfast at our spot and this douche parks his BMW or his SUV in the fire lane. Every time, every weekend. No one from the restaurant seems to care, maybe because they're dedicated patrons. But makes my blood boil because he thinks he's above everyone else. Eff him.


Next time drive there separately, box him in, and enjoy a nice, long breakfast.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

No f*cks given.


----------



## Mark O. (Aug 25, 2014)

NotFast said:


> Who decided that you could save a spot for a car when you were on foot? I had this happen over the summer and I wanted to beat their *****s for this crap.
> 
> And she's in Communications and Marketing? Liberal arts loser.


 You sure that's her? Pretty common name. I can't tell from her backside.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

Mark O. said:


> You sure that's her? Pretty common name. I can't tell from her backside.


Internet detectives have been all over this and have shown it to be her.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Hostile said:


>


they dont want to hit that imaginary wall where the line is


----------



## A4Ryan (Jul 8, 2005)

GolfTango said:


>


You sure thats not the owners car? My local breakfast spot owner parks her new Targa in a similar spot everyday. 

Also, I feel a handful of birdseed on some of these offenders cars might make for some entertaining payback.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cpermd (Oct 25, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Page winner


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Third shift doing whatever the heck they want. 










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

GolfTango said:


> I want to out this asshat.
> 
> Every weekend the wife and I enjoy breakfast at our spot and this douche parks his BMW or his SUV in the fire lane. Every time, every weekend. No one from the restaurant seems to care, maybe because they're dedicated patrons. But makes my blood boil because he thinks he's above everyone else. Eff him.
> 
> *The motorcycle was there two mins picking up a to go order.


 it's yellow, which is for loading/unloading. RED is a fire lane.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

Saw this in a parking lot last night. Apparently this guy parks like an a**hole? I don't see it... 



















Sent from my


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

m_stabs said:


> Saw this in a parking lot last night. Apparently this guy parks like an a**hole? I don't see it...


It is angled a little but doesn't look too bad from pics. Maybe person formerly next to them was over the line and so parking within the lines was close to them? Maybe the Sonata stuck the note on someone else, and when they returned to their car, they stuck it under someone else's wiper?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Such anger in Ontario:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

m_stabs said:


> Saw this in a parking lot last night. Apparently this guy parks like an a**hole? I don't see it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I bet they jammed up a car that was parked normally on the passenger side of the offending vehicle.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

You'reDrunk said:


> it's yellow, which is for loading/unloading. RED is a fire lane.


So are they unloading / loading or just being a dbag? I'll take the later.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

GolfTango said:


> So are they unloading / loading or just being a dbag? I'll take the later.


:thumbup: comes standard on EVERY BMW.


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

Went to leave for work the other day to find the Mercedes parked next to me like this:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

PhillyGTIs said:


> :boat on street:


you know... he's just getting ready for the hurricane.... you can never be too, prepared....


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

PhillyGTIs said:


>


Problem?


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

PhillyGTIs said:


>


Philly.....why am I NOT surprised??? :facepalm:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> you know... he's just getting ready for the hurricane.... you can never be too, prepared....


Exactly the caption I used when I sent that picture to literally everyone I know. Coworker of mine drove by it this morning and also took a picture of it.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

You'reDrunk said:


> Philly.....why am I NOT surprised??? :facepalm:


:laugh::laugh:


----------



## GriffinMoss (Oct 25, 2002)

http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2015/10/suv-flipped-south-granville/


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

GTIanz said:


> I bet they jammed up a car that was parked normally on the passenger side of the offending vehicle.


That's a good possibility. The cars 100% in the lines, no tire touching or anything. So the note seemed a bit much regardless of if he's a bit close to one side


Sent from my


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GriffinMoss said:


> http://www.vancitybuzz.com/2015/10/suv-flipped-south-granville/


While an impressive Journey, I think this belongs in the accident thread.


----------



## racerCC47 (Jul 16, 2015)

Hostile said:


> :laugh:


IM SPEECHLESS !! WOW... And I don't even care how its parked !


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Had an interesting run-in at the post office the other day. 

The lot was packed with two empty spaces. As I was getting ready to leave, this woman comes tearing in and decides she needs both remaining spots. There was a line of cars waiting to park, but she was more important, apparently. 

As she got out, I snapped a photo. That's when it all went downhill. Dude waiting to park yelled at her, then I did. She said she was calling the cops for taping her. :laugh:















I like the suggested title better. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

umpkin:
lol

When Parking Goes Postal

"You don't know me! You can't tape me! I'm from Covina Valley, I have a Kia. It's a NEW Kia!"


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

You'reDrunk said:


> Philly.....why am I NOT surprised??? :facepalm:


I think I need to start a new picture game: "Philly or Baltimore?"


----------



## Body Hauler (Sep 4, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> I think I need to start a new picture game: "Philly or Baltimore?"


Pretty sure Baltimore has an extra bit of decay that makes it more recognizable.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

My favourite thing about the photo of the boat is that it's parked better than pretty much anything else in this thread.

My contribution:


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Not sure if this counts but this thoughtful person got love tapped by the Audi and they both decide to park in the middle of a major avenue to report the accident.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ I've seen this. Otherwise reasonable people who would have moved the car think for some reason it's illegal to disturb the "crime scene" and so they just sit there. Others think it's their day in the sun and insist on taking full advantage of the chance to block everything.

We even have PSAs on our traffic boards constantly reminding drivers IN A MINOR CRASH? PULL OVER TO SHOULDER


----------



## TimesNewRoman (Oct 13, 2007)

cityjohn said:


> ^ I've seen this. Otherwise reasonable people who would have moved the car think for some reason it's illegal to disturb the "crime scene" and so they just sit there. Others think it's their day in the sun and insist on taking full advantage of the chance to block everything.
> 
> We even have PSAs on our traffic boards constantly reminding drivers IN A MINOR CRASH? PULL OVER TO SHOULDER


Yep (I'm in LA too, btw). People think the authorities are going to send out the C.S.I. Forensics Team to investigate their fender bender. Pull off, exchange info and get on with your life, people, FFS. :facepalm:


----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

Here's a few I saw this weekend at my apartment. 


Only saw this guy parking like this this weekend, but I see 2 other cars from my building parking like this, even when it's a regular spot next to them. Plus most of them can't seem to straighten a car out. 


This one, the car was parked with all 4 doors open for a few hours.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Human5 said:


> This one, the car was parked with all 4 doors open for a few hours.


Must have been one of those roast beef covered with ass gravy farts.


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

Out here in Pittsford, NY, we see plenty of folks who can't stay inside the lines, but this one was a bit of a head-scratcher. And for the record, the driver was still in the car and there was nothing in front of it when I walked by.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

On the flip-side, small cars like Minis that park all the way into the spot stink because you drive up thinking the spot is empty then see it at the last minute.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Hostile said:


> On the flip-side, small cars like Minis that park all the way into the spot stink because you drive up thinking the spot is empty then see it at the last minute.


i hate that :laugh::banghead:


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

*Nailed it!* :banghead:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

improvius said:


> Out here in Pittsford, NY, we see plenty of folks who can't stay inside the lines, but this one was a bit of a head-scratcher. And for the record, the driver was still in the car and there was nothing in front of it when I walked by.


I never pull all the way in (although I make sure all the car is *in* the spot), so people know there's a car in the spot. 

Also, because it prevents other drivers from early apexing their entry, and as a reslut, they end up parking straighter, and more centered than the derp would otherwise.

So, in short... you're welcome. :wave:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

View from the break room at work I need to get some videos of people trying to parallel park down there. It's usually pretty entertaining last week a car ended up half in the grass. 

She realized her mistake.










Not perfect but much improved. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

You'reDrunk said:


> it's yellow, which is for loading/unloading. RED is a fire lane.


don't start up with that yellow zone **** again bill


----------



## roccc (Feb 6, 2013)

this dick


----------



## improvius (Mar 6, 2001)

Dravenport said:


> don't start up with that yellow zone **** again bill


:laugh:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

That deserves feces in the wheel wells and in the exhaust.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Today's sighting at Target...










I saw the guy walking away from the BMW after he parked like that. I came back out 15mins later and Subaru & Range Rover had pulled in.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Dravenport said:


> don't start up with that yellow zone **** again bill


what you did there......









I see it.


----------



## Square1 (Feb 17, 2007)

Sorry for the grainy pic.

Some dick took not 1 but 2 green vehicle spots at home depot. 

Okay it was me.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

This morning.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

I think it all started with that SUV.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

2.0T_Convert said:


> I think it all started with that SUV.


Parking over the lines of a handicap spot earns you a $300 ticket here and the cops LOVE giving them out.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Southern Jetta said:


> Parking over the lines of a handicap spot earns you a $300 ticket here and the cops LOVE giving them out.


In Austin we do not even need a cop to issue citations. We have a Citizen Disabled Parking Enforcement Program which has been in service since '95.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

2.0T_Convert said:


> I think it all started with that SUV.


Probably, but it was in the lines. There are plenty of open spots that the jerk in the BMW could have parked in. And people do use that handicapped spot.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

A little bit offtopic...


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Can you spot the woman Asian driver?


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Can you spot the woman Asian driver?


That's a trick question. :laugh:


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

So this is still happening at my office...



















I missed a golden opportunity to record her getting out of the car, sizing up her parking, nodding like it was perfect, and strutting away like a boss a few days back because my phone was buried somewhere in my laptop bag. #regrets


----------



## DoubleReflex (Jan 24, 2006)

Must not have wanted to be out in the driving lane, park in the walking lane instead.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

I love L.A....


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

At the Halal place local to me. Parking lot was empty and this doofus still couldn't properly navigate the lines. 



















My girlfriend pulled into her driveway, which easily accommodates 3+ cars if arranged properly, only to find her roommates parked like this for no real reason. They aren't wholly inconsiderate, they're just airheads who do not know how to park. Sorry, no pics of said chicks. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Can you spot the woman Asian driver?


I see a handful going against the grain. So there is more than 1 Asian woman driver in that photo. :laugh:


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

dont know why i keep looking at these pictures. they drive me nuts. it likes itching a mosquito bite :laugh::banghead:


----------



## 03GTI4Me (Feb 25, 2003)

In an area where it can be impossible to find a parking apot during the lunch rush, this locksmith decided he needed some extra space...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

03GTI4Me said:


> In an area where it can be impossible to find a parking apot during the lunch rush, this locksmith decided he needed some extra space...


Looks like the MB on the right is also over the line. Maybe the MB was there first and the locksmith decided he might as well use both spaces since the other will end up being useless. Of course, both drivers are wrong as the MB driver might have left moments later and the locksmith would still be in two spaces.


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

Ya f*ckin dingus, that's not a parking spot!

This was on route 17 south in Paramus...on a Saturday morning. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)




----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

DasCC said:


>


That's incredible. 

...maybe they were the first ones there? But even then, why park so far up? So stupid... How do you walk away from that and think , "yeah, that's good enough"???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

Medford or somerville MA near davis square. Dude came out as I was takin the photos and just seemed like a dick, so I told him he had the same car and color as my girl does. This was a lie. Guy made no attempt to put it between the lines. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2500LSS (Nov 16, 2010)

:laugh:




PhillyGTIs said:


>


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

sicksappeal said:


> Medford or somerville MA near davis square. Dude came out as I was takin the photos and just seemed like a dick, so I told him he had the same car and color as my girl does. This was a lie. Guy made no attempt to put it between the lines.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


that would be sommerville


----------



## tacticalbeaver (Apr 27, 2006)

Mr. Coal Roller (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-Thread&p=87878817&viewfull=1#post87878817) is back. Maybe he painted his stack to throw us off.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

seftonm said:


> Mr. Coal Roller (http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-Thread&p=87878817&viewfull=1#post87878817) is back. Maybe he painted his stack to throw us off.


plate matches


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> that would be sommerville


Actually it's Charlestown about 1/4 mile from the Somerville line. I used to work in the area.

In any case, it's a Townie driver. Lines are but a mere suggestion.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

sicksappeal said:


>


Grown man wearing untied high-tops? Checks out. :thumbup:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

sicksappeal said:


> Ya f*ckin dingus, that's not a parking spot!
> 
> This was on route 17 south in Paramus...on a Saturday morning.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No idea how busy the lot gets, but I have to do something similar in lunch spots near my work. The chipotle, jimmy johns, J Gumbos, etc are too plentiful for the amount of parking. Yet there are a few areas where they decided to not put any more spots. Even though there is really no reason, unlike in this image where it's an entry way, so I make my own spot at the end of the row no blocking any ingress/egress in any possible way.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> dont know why i keep looking at these pictures. they drive me nuts. it likes itching a mosquito bite :laugh::banghead:


:laugh: X2


----------



## hrama803 (Sep 26, 2004)

Greetings from Alpharetta, Georgia


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

A lil' two-fer...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

hrama803 said:


> Greetings from Alpharetta, Georgia


Rip sunfire


----------



## Nate21 (Jan 23, 2015)

Combo 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

TaaT said:


>


What in the Del Fuegos is that? And how did they get that way and/or ever move again and can one PDR a tank? Soooo many questions.


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

Ingress/egress from the top of the vehicle is the explanation here. You could do the same with regular passenger cars, if they all had sunroofs large enough for a driver to get out. However, closing that sunroom afterwards might prove to be a problem. 


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'm really struggling to understand how so many people can mess up being in the first parallel parking spot.












Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 03GTI4Me (Feb 25, 2003)

vwluger22 said:


> I'm really struggling to understand how so many people can mess up being in the first parallel parking spot.


As are most of us. Keep 'em coming.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

03GTI4Me said:


> As are most of us. Keep 'em coming.


My work parking lots are something else. The spots are barely big enough for me to get my rabbit in. The full size trucks and SUV take the whole thing up. It only takes one to be slightly off for the whole thing to go haywire. The 5 parallel spots are just comical. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Luckily she had a wide space to use.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

^ The curvature of the rock fits the bumper nicely


----------



## NotFast (Mar 20, 2002)

Looks like the car will end up in the Camry Dent when it backs out!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Making their own spots again. Probably to lazy to park in the lot on the other side of the building. 












Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

"Tammy" 


















Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

vwluger22 said:


> I'm really struggling to understand how so many people can mess up being in the first parallel parking spot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i love watching people back into spots like that where they could very very easily pull in nose first then back up i see it daily on moody street it drives me nuts


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is a great parking job that took place in front of my office. Handicap unloading zones and blocking the entrance to our office.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrickvr6 (Dec 30, 2001)

TCL is slipping...


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Today while at the eye dr.


----------



## windycityvdub (Jan 21, 2008)

Hostile said:


> Today while at the eye dr.


Hey, that's where I live!

I'm actually surprised....there aren't that many BroDozers here.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

:what:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> :what:


So that's how those dents happen...


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

windycityvdub said:


> Hey, that's where I live!
> 
> I'm actually surprised....there aren't that many BroDozers here.


A restaurant is being renovated in that plaza on the corner, there are a bunch of work trucks/vans that you can't see.


----------



## firstorbit84 (Feb 25, 2006)




----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)




----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Hawk said:


>


Was he blocking the sidewalk? I've heard you're only allowed to take umbrage if he's blocking the sidewalk.

:laugh:


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

^^I'm fairly certain he's doing that so the back end doesn't stick into the driving aisle. So :thumbup: to him


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

Yeh I'd do the same thing. Congrats to anyone who can actually park those in those small spots.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

beefjerky said:


> ^^I'm fairly certain he's doing that so the back end doesn't stick into the driving aisle. So :thumbup: to him


Nope, you park at the very back of the lot when you own and drive something that big. He's basically taking up 3 spots since anyone parking on his passenger side will either block him in and/or be within inches of his bumper inflicting major sheetmetal damage should he get pissy and leave. Just another case of brodoucheritis. Hard to cure as the only treatment is reading novels not centered around guns nor ammo. Sad really.


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Nope, you park at the very back of the lot when you own and drive something that big. He's basically taking up 3 spots since anyone parking on his passenger side will either block him in and/or be within inches of his bumper inflicting major sheetmetal damage should he get pissy and leave. Just another case of brodoucheritis. Hard to cure as the only treatment is reading novels not centered around guns nor ammo. Sad really.


Or maybe since the truck is long enough that it actually _needs_ two spaces, he couldn't find any other spots to park, and did the best he could not to be an obstruction.

I can't wait to be older and more cynical about everything :thumbup:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

beefjerky said:


> I can't wait to be older and more cynical about everything :thumbup:


It's not all it's made out to be, but I do remember being young and naive, soooo, brohug it out? :wave:

And do you really believe he found 3 empty spots up front but none where he wasnt needing to be a douche about it? C'mon. :thumbup:


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> It's not all it's made out to be, but I do remember being young and naive, soooo, brohug it out? :wave:
> 
> And do you really believe he found 3 empty spots up front but none where he wasnt needing to be a douche about it? C'mon. :thumbup:


Not a bro. And there is a definite possibility you are correct, but so many people here love to assume everyone is a douche because of little things like this. While there may have been a better place to park, the picture shows a pretty crowded parking lot and this guy obviously didn't want to block the aisles. So :thumbup: to him. And it would be entirely possible for him to get out with someone next to him, although he would have to hop the curb to straighten out.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> It's not all it's made out to be, but I do remember being young and naive, soooo, brohug it out? :wave:
> 
> And do you really believe he found 3 empty spots up front but none where he wasnt needing to be a douche about it? C'mon. :thumbup:


Is this even a front spot?

I see a couple stores in the background but have no clue whats in front of the truck. For all we know Hawk walked around the parking lot to get a better angle on this guy.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

beefjerky said:


> Not a bro. And there is a definite possibility you are correct, but so many people here love to assume everyone is a douche because of little things like this. While there may have been a better place to park, the picture shows a pretty crowded parking lot and this guy obviously didn't want to block the aisles. So :thumbup: to him. And it would be entirely possible for him to get out with someone next to him, although he would have to hop the curb to straighten out.


No bro here either, just joking since it's a big ole' truck we're talking about. :thumbup:



2.0T_Convert said:


> Is this even a front spot?
> 
> I see a couple stores in the background but have no clue whats in front of the truck. For all we know Hawk walked around the parking lot to get a better angle on this guy.


The big planter in front of the truck is usually right in front of the plaza. Who knows, still, 3 spots is douchey to me. When I borrow Dad's E350 church bus-length van for towing, I park in BFE and walk it. Why? Because it's hard to park, hard for others to see around and can also easily take up anywhere from 1-6 spots, depending upon driver.


----------



## Hawk (May 7, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Nope, you park at the very back of the lot when you own and drive something that big.Just another case of brodoucheritis. Hard to cure as the only treatment is reading novels not centered around guns nor ammo.


Two bros actually returned to their truck seconds after I took the pic. They may have even seen me taking it. I agree about parking further away if you're going to take up more than one spot. These bros were parked right up by the entrance. Probably upset that Canadian Tire doesn't sell guns or ammo.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

beefjerky said:


> Or maybe since the truck is long enough that it actually _needs_ two spaces, he couldn't find any other spots to park, and did the best he could not to be an obstruction.
> 
> I can't wait to be older and more cynical about everything :thumbup:



And maybe he/she should've picked a vehicle that could be parked in a normal sized car spot and leave the truck parked together with semis. :screwy:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Hawk said:


>





Hawk said:


> These bros were parked right up by the entrance.


Imagine that? Wait, I did. :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Boyfriend and girlfriend guess which on drives what. 










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

^^
Chevy is hers and Ford his. Next question for $500


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Hawk said:


>


This might be doing it right.....those spots look really short, and the travel lane looks narrow. Had he pulled in straight, the tail end would be halfway into the travel lane.


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

vwbrvr6 said:


> This might be doing it right.....those spots look really short, and the travel lane looks narrow. Had he pulled in straight, the tail end would be halfway into the travel lane.


Empty spots just to his/her rear look sufficient enough, but to your point; 
0.1% doing it right 
99.9% doing it wrong.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Nailed it


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

absoluteczech said:


> Nailed it


Left the window open. I doubt the owner is very far from the vehicle.


----------



## vwpiloto (Nov 27, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Left the window open. I doubt the owner is very far from the vehicle.


Seriously. I was just running into the store for a second and this guy with an unregistered car takes a photo.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

vwpiloto said:


> Seriously. I was just running into the store for a second and this guy with an unregistered car takes a photo.


No he's not. He's sitting having breakfast somewhere next to me.

Sorry on phone. Meant to quote spock


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> ^^
> Chevy is hers and Ford his. Next question for $500


Chevy his, kia hers.

He parks like that because he doesn't know how to get the car out if properly parked. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## nemo1ner (May 5, 2004)

Missed it by *this* much.


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

They don't want to hurt the suburban?


----------



## Galrot (Mar 23, 2009)

Parking in Oslo today. :screwy:


Parking ... par Fredrik, on ipernity


Parking ... par Fredrik, on ipernity


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Galrot said:


> Parking in Oslo today. :screwy:


Was there an Aygo behind him and a Smart in front of him when he parked?


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

absoluteczech said:


> Nailed it


I hope two Minis or ForTwos park on either side of him.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

vwluger22 said:


> Chevy his, kia hers.
> 
> He parks like that because he doesn't know how to get the car out if properly parked.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


That was a KIA?:what: I swear both KIA and Focus (sedan) look identical.


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

So close to fitting in that spot with no one around


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Go to the liquor store in the hood.. All bets are off, I was head in to the building, he was in what is supposed to be the aisle....


----------



## DG7Projects (Jul 12, 2011)

At the stealership. Porter hella boxed me in. Thanks guy! :laugh:


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

A pile of ugly and one can't park. Though this parking lot is so poorly designed it's nearly impossible to park in the spots correctly. Though the Juke should have fit fine. They are too narrow and short for anything large.


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)




----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

When parking is at a all-time premium at work today they pull this crap. 










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


Not going to lie, that's impressive


----------



## Yo Teach (Aug 24, 2010)

evosky said:


> Not going to lie, that's impressive


It's Europe, he just used the surrounding cars to park by feel.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Cassetrop said:


>



I was just about to excuse him, as it looks to be a standard inner city parking situation, probably a ritzy area where the owner went to a nice restaurant and parking is a huge PITA and he's not really blocking or affecting the flow of traffic (at least at night).... Then I saw the Hydrant. What a dick.


----------



## cgj (Jul 30, 1999)

KeiCar said:


> I was just about to excuse him, as it looks to be a standard inner city parking situation, probably a ritzy area where the owner went to a nice restaurant and parking is a huge PITA and he's not really blocking or affecting the flow of traffic (at least at night).... Then I saw the Hydrant. What a dick.


Did you realize that he is parked in a crosswalk?


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

She pulled OVER the parking curb!


DoubleReflex said:


> Must not have wanted to be out in the driving lane, park in the walking lane instead.


----------



## NathanTDI (Jan 17, 2007)

At the post office this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

At least not in front row but at 6 on a Thursday at the back of the lot wouldn't just parking in spot have been fine?


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Southern Jetta said:


>


It's a tortoise.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

McBanagon said:


>


"We finally got an IHOP, then as soon as it opens this happens."
_- Jason Hartwig of Meridian, Mississippi_


Putting pancakes in perspective.


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

This lady was actually getting out of her truck when we were coming out of the store so I made it a point to tell and be a **** about her parking job while we loaded the Jeep.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

clutchrider said:


> This lady was actually getting out of her truck when we were coming out of the store so I made it a point to tell and be a **** about her parking job while we loaded the Jeep.


Your passive-aggressiveness was impressive, no doubt. :facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Your passive-aggressiveness was impressive, no doubt. :facepalm:


He confronted her, where is the passiveness?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> He confronted her, where is the passiveness?


I took "tell" as a mis-spelling of yell, which meant he simply pissed and moaned while she was within earshot. I did not take it that he mis-typed "tell" instead of "yell" and then also forgot "her", as to who he was yelling at, but I could be wrong. It's happened already today.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

What is it with Chevy Avalanches and poor parking habits? :laugh:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

No photos but a couple of women came back from a test drive at the local Honda store and parked the car in the main aisle in such a way as to block all traffic as the service pickup area was across the way. I was in my car right in front of them with no where to go. When they walked by I asked if they could move it 10' so people could get by. They replied "it's not our car" and walked into the dealership. The valet chased them down and moved the car.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://globalnews.ca/news/2335347/c.../?hootPostID=ede1e9125c265cccd0385884a69e4440


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

I have some quality stuff on my phone, but I'm too lazy to plug in my phone to the computer and then upload all the pictures to photobucket or flickr.


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

This moron in the Mustang was parked in the driveway when I went in to get a coffee and was still there 10 mins later when I came out....



























Didn't have a clue she did anything wrong. When I honked at her as I drove through the spot she shook her head at me....


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I have some quality stuff on my phone, but I'm too lazy to plug in my phone to the computer and then upload all the pictures to photobucket or flickr.


Did you know: If you have Tapatalk on your mobile device, it takes almost no effort to attach images and display them in the post? the app takes care of all of the work. It took you longer to type that than it would have to just post the pics.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> I have some quality stuff on my phone, but I'm too lazy to plug in my phone to the computer and then upload all the pictures to photobucket or flickr.


Then download the imgur app and upload them directly to imgur from your phone...


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

Not my picture but a fairly infamous vehicle around Houston


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ spoiler alert


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cityjohn said:


> ^ spoiler alert


I just read the spoiler. Is that saying still clever?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> I just read the spoiler. Is that saying still clever?


More so than the plate frame's saying, I guess?


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Disrespectful anti stancers lay off


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> I was just about to excuse him, as it looks to be a standard inner city parking situation, probably a ritzy area where the owner went to a nice restaurant and parking is a huge PITA and he's not really blocking or affecting the flow of traffic (at least at night).... Then I saw the Hydrant. What a dick.


There's loads of parking about 200 meters from there. 

And yes, the Hydrant mostly is the worst part of it. And this video shows what firefighter in that exact area usually do.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2bqkDjVyu80


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## soundmike (Dec 10, 2009)

This is the oddest thing i've encountered in a parking lot to date. I was parked and waiting for a friend to come out when this happened.

Hope the illustration and description suffices.

Middle-aged lady is driving the green car in (a). She spent probably a good minute or two stuck in that position, i guess trying to decide if she should enter the parking lot. All the while cars are lining up and honking behind her.

She proceeds to (b) at a snails pace, but decided half-way through that it wasn't her spot.

Went to (c) and stayed there about 30 seconds or so then tried parking in (d). 

Alas, that didn't work out so, again, at a snail's pace slithered her way to (e), cut short to the spot on (f) and almost with surgical precision parked her car(mry) within inches of my passenger side door (g...). As if that wasn't enough, she kept going where her front wheels were now just behind my rear bumper, angled in such a way.

I immediately came out of my car and waived the lady with a Jackie Chan WTF look (sorry, no pic, lol). She just smiled, tinkered with how to get her car out of park and a few minutes later finally managed to moved away. And yes, she ended up in the same type of parking position right next to that other car in the next aisle.

Between (a) to (g...) i'd say it took her a good 10 minutes. Funny thing is, all the while i was thinking "what are my chances she'll end up parking next to me?" then *bam*. :laugh:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

soundmike said:


>


Dude ... this happens to me every now and again too. I'll park in a relatively open lot and pick a spot that's relatively inconvenient to get to or further away from whatever entrance there is to a store/building/etc. And inevitably, someone will decide they NEED to park right next to me. On my passenger side. So that they inconvenience themselves in the hardest way possible. Seriously omgwtfbbq :vampire:


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

That story + illustration made my morning :beer:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

soundmike said:


> This is the oddest thing i've encountered in a parking lot to date. I was parked and waiting for a friend to come out when this happened.
> 
> Hope the illustration and description suffices.
> 
> ...


Great picture, would look at again. :thumbup:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

Outside my office just now.


----------



## Brocken (Dec 29, 2004)

Yes, crappy cell phone pic.
Hard to tell from the picture but this home on wheels is full on Christmas Vacation quality.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Hostile said:


> Outside my office just now.


Reston Town center eh?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Got a 3-fer at a grocery store the other day.


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)

robbyb413 said:


> Got a 3-fer at a grocery store the other day.
> 
> View attachment 3194


What is this, a grocery store for ants?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

robbyb413 said:


> Got a 3-fer at a grocery store the other day.


I see one car parked on the line and one parked _close_ to the line. What am I missing?


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Lucian1988 said:


> Reston Town center eh?


yup


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

Hostile said:


> yup


10th floor, North side of the building.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

GahannaKid said:


> 10th floor, North side of the building.


office 1035, SSN XXX-XX-XXXX


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

some of you guys are getting a little nitpicky here


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> I see one car parked on the line and one parked _close_ to the line. What am I missing?


Open your eyes for a second. The grey Toyota is hanging its nose into the spot in front of it, the white Toyota is parked exactly like you'd expect the owner of one of those to park, and the Dodge has managed to hang it's nose into the spot in front of it and swing it's rear (just barely) into the spot next to it.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

GahannaKid said:


> Not my picture but a fairly infamous vehicle around Houston


Wait, is something that people have been doing for years suddenly "A Thing"?


----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

Big truck parks with no problem, small Benz can't









and my neighbor felt this was acceptable, a cop had to tell her to park in her own driveway









(Sorry for the language but I've seen worse posted on an image by moderators so...)


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Kar98 said:


> Wait, is something that people have been doing for years suddenly "A Thing"?


I believe said quotee was speaking of the " Netflix and chill" on the wing itself. Between that and the "be patient, I'm lowered" plate frame, I'd venture to say this guy's fascinating to talk to. opcorn:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

beefjerky said:


> Big truck parks with no problem, small Benz can't


Didn't work so well for the F-150 in the background though...


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm going to cross post this in a couple of threads! I saw this at a grocery store over the weekend. I've seen this car here before a few times.

And,no, there was not a handicapped placard hanging from the rear view mirror either. :facepalm:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

beefjerky said:


> Big truck parks with no problem, small Benz can't


Looks like the rear tires are right at the line. That puts the rear bumper a ways into the space behind


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Smigelski said:


> I'm going to cross post this in a couple of threads! I saw this at a grocery store over the weekend. I've seen this car here before a few times.
> 
> *And,no, there was not a handicapped placard hanging from the rear view mirror either*. :facepalm:


should send the picture to the local police.


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Brocken said:


> Yes, crappy cell phone pic.
> Hard to tell from the picture but this home on wheels is full on Christmas Vacation quality.


That there's an RV, Clark.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

This you hawk? Squeezed my car in the pic too


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Smigelski said:


> I'm going to cross post this in a couple of threads! I saw this at a grocery store over the weekend. I've seen this car here before a few times.
> 
> And,no, there was not a handicapped placard hanging from the rear view mirror either. :facepalm:


Valve stem core removers are a dollar a pair. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Valve stem core removers are a dollar a pair. :thumbup:


Our city has an app that allows us to take pictures of a parking violation and submit them so the city can collect fines.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Our city has an app that allows us to take pictures of a parking violation and submit them so the city can collect fines.


So they'd be able to track me if I removed their cores and then reported them? Choices.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> So they'd be able to track me if I removed their cores and then reported them? Choices.


No, you remove the cores and then in the report state the vehicle is sitting on 4 flat tires and seems inoperable.:laugh:


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> No, you remove the cores and then in the report state the vehicle is sitting on 4 flat tires and seems inoperable.:laugh:


Winning


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

ThreadBomber said:


> Winning


x2 :laugh:


----------



## LaFerrari (Apr 18, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> there was not a handicapped placard hanging from the rear view mirror either. :facepalm:


Anyone that would drive said vehicle is _obviously_ handicapped...no need to confirm it with a hanging placard.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> No, you remove the cores and then in the report state the vehicle is sitting on 4 flat tires and seems inoperable.:laugh:


Your jibe, I like its cut.


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> No, you remove the cores and then in the report state the vehicle is sitting on 4 flat tires and seems inoperable.





Accidental L8 apex said:


> Valve stem core removers are a dollar a pair.





absoluteczech said:


> should send the picture to the local police.



I wouldn't do it. License plate says Pinky


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Caruser4 said:


> I wouldn't do it. License plate says Pinky


say something again, cmon SAY SOMETHING AGAIN


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


>


Are we talking pictures of old ladies now?


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

^ When her left foot is standing on the line as she's loading her stuff in the trunk? 

Absolutely,.... :beer:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Bosley said:


> ^ When her left foot is standing on the line as she's loading her stuff in the trunk?
> 
> Absolutely,.... :beer:


As she's saggin' low and showing off the cornflower-blue undies?

Absolutely


----------



## jszucs (Sep 21, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Valve stem core removers are a dollar a pair. :thumbup:


Yanking them out with pliers / lopping off with side cutters is WAY quicker.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

cityjohn said:


> As she's saggin' low and showing off the cornflower-blue undies?
> 
> Absolutely


that's her shirt bro


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jszucs said:


> Yanking them out with pliers / lopping off with side cutters is WAY quicker.


It is also louder.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

If a Denali is compact then my rabbit must be a micro car.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Twofer


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


>


If it was a busy parking lot and I was in the Jeep I would do that, and no effs would be given


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

ThreadBomber said:


> If it was a busy parking lot and I was in the Jeep I would do that, and no effs would be given


There is a paved meridian like that at my local YMCA really close to the door. There is 99% chance on the daily that somebody in a Jeep, truck or motorcycle (sumo) is parked up on it. In all fairness, it does nothing but takes up what could be another parking spot...


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

ThreadBomber said:


> If it was a busy parking lot and I was in the Jeep I would do that, and no effs would be given


X2 DIR :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

One from Wed.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

Seen today :facepalm::banghead::laugh:


----------



## VW_MK3_270 (Feb 2, 2012)

JCT said:


>


Im adding this to my list of reasons to buy a plasma torch.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

ThreadBomber said:


> If it was a busy parking lot and I was in the Jeep I would do that, and no effs would be given


Busy but still space. Just required additional 5 minutes walking by the dork.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Fits perfectly in the yellow box.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

We have a winner!


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Wait, a challenger has appeared.


----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Pic doesn't do it justice. Bro was like 8 feet from the pump....


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

VR6OOM said:


> Pic doesn't do it justice. Bro was like 8 feet from the pump....


A woman at the gas station drove away from the pump with the pump still in her poverty spec 3 series the other day. She ended up a good distance away from the pump, but was blocking the entrance and she refused to move. I wish I woulda took an obvious pic - both of the car, and her.

The thing was, had she not been so dramatic about it, she could have moved her car back or pulled into a parking space to let the clerk know. It could have saved her the embarrassment , although she didn't seem to mind causing a scene.


----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

PT Cruiser by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

1985Jetta said:


> PT Cruiser by FordTorino73, on Flickr


Since there is a cart corral next to this space, parking on the line that separates the space from the corral's space is acceptable, even good as it gives the next space extra door swing room.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

1985Jetta said:


> PT Cruiser by FordTorino73, on Flickr


Yea, I'm ok with that.


----------



## nmcrar (Jul 2, 2008)

The rest of the parking lot was full. 

Sent from my SCH-I605 using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Hostile said:


> Yea, I'm ok with that.


Yep... completely.

It's _still_ a bad parking job though. I mean... who is going to park _closer_ to the cart corral if their goal is to reduce their chance of getting a ding? :what:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Surf Green said:


> Yep... completely.
> 
> It's _still_ a bad parking job though. I mean... who is going to park _closer_ to the cart corral if their goal is to reduce their chance of getting a ding? :what:


It's a PT Loser... I doubt they're concerned


----------



## 03GTI4Me (Feb 25, 2003)

Not my pic, but worth a mention in this thread.

Somewhere near Bedford, NH.

A lot of fail here.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

85D at the Home Despot yesterday. The logic in doucheparking directly downhill from the cart corral is epic.


----------



## JAVink (Jan 1, 2009)

This guy at the BMV not only missed the line, but ended up on the grass.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Convertible M3:facepalm::facepalm: WTF were you thinking BMW:banghead::screwy: One of the most ugliest convertible cars ever made.. I give this car 2nd place right under Murano vert.


----------



## MNSnowman (Dec 11, 2011)

nmcrar said:


> The rest of the parking lot was full.


I printed and put on vehicles a fake parking ticket that reads "If you can't park it correctly, you shouldn't drive it."

If nothing else, I feel better!

(As an aside, given this lot's location, I suspect the driver is either from North Oaks or is a wannabe)


* Go Gophers! *
Pledge to Change the Conversation: www.r-word.org
Don't engage in ad hominem attacks: Criticize the content and not the author​


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Greetings from Ft Wayne, IN


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Now I think I need a jeep :laugh:


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Now I think I need a jeep :laugh:


Not sure if real, but why didn't the Jeep just park in the open spot right behind him (next to white car?)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

needs more stickers



spockcat said:


>


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

GolfTango said:


> Not sure if real, but why didn't the Jeep just park in the open spot right behind him (next to white car?)


No doubt. it's probably fake. A drone just happened to be recording righ there :laugh:

The people coming out of the mall didn't know it was staged thats for sure


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

GolfTango said:


> Not sure if real, but why didn't the Jeep just park in the open spot right behind him (next to white car?)


It's a Jeep thing. You wouldn't understand.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

spockcat said:


>


I don't get it. Why does that Fiat think it's a Russian tank?












Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> No doubt. it's probably fake. A drone just happened to be recording righ there


That recording location looks to be across from a busy entrance, and looking at the next light pole over the light posts seem to be quite tall. Based on that, I'd guess that's not a drone. More likely that's a shot from a PTZ the store uses to watch that section of their lot, and this is one example of the reasons they have them. :laugh: :thumbup:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This guy should valet. 









Yes, cross posted in the accident thread too.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Classic bad parker:


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

That fat dude has enormous man-boobs!


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Classic bad parker:


And the internet busy bodies are hard at work already...










http://www.yelp.com/biz/lawlors-bar-chicago


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

robbyb413 said:


> And the internet busy bodies are hard at work already...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Odd that she was in CA, driving a vehicle with a TN license plate, wearing a black "SECURITY" t-shirt from a Chicago bar. She was a crazy woman and she shouldn't be allowed on school property given her actions.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

******* parked next to me...


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

I feel super bad for her daughter, imagine having that for a mother


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

Dravenport said:


> I feel super bad for her daughter, imagine having that for a mother


Wanna feel worse for the daughter? Imagine knowing that when you're older you'll look like her.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

EDM_R32 said:


> As one guy I know describes Yelp "Revenge for Morons"
> 
> I try to use Yelp responsibly and help others out there looking for good businesses but I realize that's not everyone's MO


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Odd that she was in CA, driving a vehicle with a TN license plate, wearing a black "SECURITY" t-shirt from a Chicago bar. She was a crazy woman and she shouldn't be allowed on school property given her actions.


She looks like a man smh.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*










Earlier in the week at work. For the past couple weeks the garage has been so full even the top desk is about half full. Dick parked in the front row like that.


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

Out in the aisle and blocking the cart return.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

The Mercedes parked like an idiot as well


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hard to see from the fog and darkness. But the truck took up two parallel spots for no reason. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## yellowbird (Feb 4, 2001)

thoughts?


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

I like those Trailblazers.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Dravenport said:


> I feel super bad for her daughter, imagine having that for a mother


I am fairly sure that's her dad.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Who is she? How can she ask that question and not give us an answer?


----------



## nickthaskater (Apr 17, 2007)

My parking stall neighbour recently backed into her own Ducati...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

At Batteries Plus a few days ago...

Customer:









Employee, who was getting out of the car as I parked and wasn't concerned in the least with her lousy parking job:








:facepalm::screwy:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

kamzcab86 said:


> Employee, who was getting out of the car as I parked and wasn't concerned in the least with her lousy parking job:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She has plans for that space. :thumbup:


----------



## compy222 (Apr 8, 2005)

People parking in EV spots that don't have EVs.


----------



## Kstyle (Sep 12, 2007)

That was after two attempts to straighten up


----------



## Check Out My Mixtape (Dec 11, 2015)

Surf Green said:


> 85D at the Home Despot yesterday. The logic in doucheparking directly downhill from the cart corral is epic.


 what a jagoff. makes me want to park my VR6 in front of the Tesla charging station at the mall. :laugh:


----------



## ILLinoizDubberVR6 (Aug 17, 2011)

Check Out My Mixtape said:


> what a jagoff. makes me want to park my VR6 in front of the Tesla charging station at the mall. :laugh:


do ettttt :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Check Out My Mixtape said:


> what a *jagoff*. makes me want to park my VR6 in front of the Tesla charging station at the mall. :laugh:



Are you from Western PA?


----------



## Check Out My Mixtape (Dec 11, 2015)

Smigelski said:


> Are you from Western PA?


no but Go Pens, Go Steelers :laugh:


----------



## Check Out My Mixtape (Dec 11, 2015)

ILLinoizDubberVR6 said:


> do ettttt :laugh::laugh:


You got it, I'll take pics for clicks. :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Smigelski said:


> Are you from Western PA?


Why yins care where ees from? Are yins nebby or somethin'?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks a lot, Ma$$hole.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

omoderncultureo said:


> Out in the aisle and blocking the cart return.


That's a special kind of stupid.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

omoderncultureo said:


> Out in the aisle and blocking the cart return.




This is just asking for someone to smash it with a cart. I probably would have put one on the roof.


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

Sitting in some sandwich chain just now, these two geniuses pulled up and parked like this about 20 minutes apart. The stupidity and ineptitude depicted in this thread is honestly incredible. 










Sent from my podado phon


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

If I saw those blocks on the ground, I would not give a **** either.


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

sicksappeal said:


> Sitting in some sandwich chain just now, these two geniuses pulled up and parked like this about 20 minutes apart. The stupidity and ineptitude depicted in this thread is honestly incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leaving your car running unattended around here will get your car stolen...even in broad daylight.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Southern Jetta said:


> Leaving your car running unattended around here will get your car stolen...even in broad daylight.


Maybe it's just parking lights?


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Maybe it's just parking lights?


and parking wipers too?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Southern Jetta said:


> and parking wipers too?


Who gives a shat? Are you the internet-pic police? :facepalm:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Who gives a shat? Are you the internet-pic police? :facepalm:


Lighten up Francis


----------



## Kumamon (Jun 13, 2012)

Couple from today.



















Also, not bad parking, but it made me extremely excited:










Fixed because crybabies.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Kumamon said:


>


 Lessee here..... 
Double parked. 
Out at the outskirts of the lot. 
With a handicapped tag hanging from the mirror. 
:screwy: 
#ohio


----------



## bastion72 (Jan 5, 2002)

I can't see those pics. All I get is what looks like a do not enter symbol in grey and white. Nothing I use allows me to see it. Also the link is pretty long. 

lh3.googleusercontent.com/6Vf2pNpHbFeZj9J_tyTmKW67Qk63y5ibuAcvM1iuWhpQO7gM3dG7qm9AaNHbAnfpx_amccR1SqirvuvDTy-nG1EOfXIp-OKAsJfHQ4NECn7ZhZTPR15OpvZYgjLiKWC3svRQB5KnzjO7hnDAep8kdEZ5XXqBfz2hu_h_6IWtAIdyXTBRafO1QnrOhjlNzApijTPvMn9YIC2WJ874Zeit6w-dX4juzsOxLBbtuAzPQShNYAFfcyFVIK2CNt16hVaV1Okz8AdP3-9NLLM31NGAD1cjVtXHMTDZ1d-DrbkaQUH-BJVk9gx2BMgoxK_cqyaffPqSfhdyR5n6nT8pb_VmypUBUF62NMFemgXlQbgrCj0F5rANkVVoAIpOGkGUw6ygJq-lFcdhsFeCuSrfkcCsikESO69UGMRa2PVbGunEY-aeH70yLbtWwrsjKYXEGHPWzt1a26h7CqCITti0gL5eqov6DMakeeerxCB6JOQnvg3DTJ49ihqU4sXA7jiB0yCtXeZJjp3e3j7TQcC88y6Lx_H2HRZ8QGQW1Bor524_JbNSp6o25c6AV9
U70s0Z4y-F4LCn=w1311-h738-no

I just removed the https part of that one link.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

bastion72 said:


> I can't see those pics. All I get is what looks like a do not enter symbol in grey and white. Nothing I use allows me to see it. Also the link is pretty long.
> 
> lh3.googleusercontent.com/6Vf2pNpHbFeZj9J_tyTmKW67Qk63y5ibuAcvM1iuWhpQO7gM3dG7qm9AaNHbAnfpx_amccR1SqirvuvDTy-nG1EOfXIp-OKAsJfHQ4NECn7ZhZTPR15OpvZYgjLiKWC3svRQB5KnzjO7hnDAep8kdEZ5XXqBfz2hu_h_6IWtAIdyXTBRafO1QnrOhjlNzApijTPvMn9YIC2WJ874Zeit6w-dX4juzsOxLBbtuAzPQShNYAFfcyFVIK2CNt16hVaV1Okz8AdP3-9NLLM31NGAD1cjVtXHMTDZ1d-DrbkaQUH-BJVk9gx2BMgoxK_cqyaffPqSfhdyR5n6nT8pb_VmypUBUF62NMFemgXlQbgrCj0F5rANkVVoAIpOGkGUw6ygJq-lFcdhsFeCuSrfkcCsikESO69UGMRa2PVbGunEY-aeH70yLbtWwrsjKYXEGHPWzt1a26h7CqCITti0gL5eqov6DMakeeerxCB6JOQnvg3DTJ49ihqU4sXA7jiB0yCtXeZJjp3e3j7TQcC88y6Lx_H2HRZ8QGQW1Bor524_JbNSp6o25c6AV9
> U70s0Z4y-F4LCn=w1311-h738-no
> ...


x2


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

fastinradford said:


> x2


Ditto./PatrickSwayze


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Forgot about this one from a few days ago.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

vwluger22 said:


> Forgot about this one from a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Envoy saw Outback parked over line and wanted to make him crawl through passenger side?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

close enough i guess... just her... no passengers... this is after 3 attempts... i just stood and watched like :what:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Mike! said:


> Envoy saw Outback parked over line and wanted to make him crawl through passenger side?


Yup!  is it even better that their boss is the one that did it to them? 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Kumamon said:


> Couple from today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Really wish I had a car I didn't care about. 










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pickleheadguy (Nov 10, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Really wish I had a car I didn't care about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Same car, different day?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

vwluger22 said:


> Really wish I had a car I didn't care about.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Leave a note on it that says "Lines... They're complicated."


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Pickleheadguy said:


> Same car, different day?


Yup


Jimmy Russells said:


> Leave a note on it that says "Lines... They're complicated."


I wanted too leave something but didn't have any paper. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

Flat brims and girl jeans lead to parking badly. 










:beer:
G


Sent via telekenisis


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

vwluger22 said:


> Forgot about this one from a few days ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"the way you pulled in makes me wish your dad would have pulled out"


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

fastinradford said:


> "the way you pulled in makes me wish your dad would have pulled out"


 I have a feeling a person that parks in such away would not understand. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

Saw this one at a local mall


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Home made trailer FTW


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Home made trailer FTW


For those day after Christmas sales.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

At my inlaws for dinner and see this. Yes street parking is legal as I am also parked on the street


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> At my inlaws for dinner and see this. Yes street parking is legal as I am also parked on the street


The only reasonable explanation I see is not wanting to park on the street for whatever reason and the host allowed it.


Edit. I thought they were actually on the grass but I now see they are in the driveway.

Hey, at least they aren't blocking the sidewalk like most would. I see that all the time walking my dog. 

Maybe they live where street parking isn't allowed (HOA thread comes to mind) and they just did it out of habit.


----------



## scott_0 (Dec 22, 2010)

97audia4 said:


> Saw this one at a local mall


lol wth would make one think it's ok to park like that? smh 



Sent from my S6 using tapatalk


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> At my inlaws for dinner and see this.


That verge is insanely wide... it seems wasteful. Are they all like that around you??


----------



## Pickleheadguy (Nov 10, 2013)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> At my inlaws for dinner and see this.


That's interesting. It took me a while to realize the driveway didn't end at the sidewalk and turn into grass. Realistically, being between the sidewalk and the road is the best option, but I feel like they should have just pulled up behind the Escape.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Living for Jesus, parking JUST FOR ME


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

That beat to hell 90s Buick seems to have committed a worse offense.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

The black Nissan truck on the right didn't do much better :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> The black Nissan truck on the right didn't do much better :laugh:


Whatever is farther to the right is even worse.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Sorry, had to do it! 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...e-GTI-died-I-bought-a-new-one-It-came-in-this


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

was at the bar last night and spotted this gem... 

as I'm standing there the owner of the black car comes out to leave... obviously can't get into his car, goes back into the bar and goes table to table to figure out who the owner is to make them move.... owner of a convertible sebring.... old grey haired guy...


----------



## novwsforme (Dec 9, 2014)

From Couch family affluenza thread :laugh:


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Came out to my car only to see this Hyundai next to me... :banghead:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HorrorPunk said:


> Came out to my car only to see this Hyundai next to me... :banghead:



Looks like the car to the left of the Hyundai was poorly parked too. Didn't leave him much space but just enough. As did you by parking so close to the wall on the right.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Looks like the car to the left of the Hyundai was poorly parked too. Didn't leave him much space but just enough. As did you by parking so close to the wall on the right.


The car to the left of the Hyundai parked as I was walking up.

As for my parking up against the wall... I'm on crutches at the moment, so I was trying to get as much space as possible to get in & out of my car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

HorrorPunk said:


> The car to the left of the Hyundai parked as I was walking up.
> 
> As for my parking up against the wall... I'm on crutches at the moment, so I was trying to get as much space as possible to get in & out of my car.


I understand parking close to the wall if you don't have a passenger but in doing so you left the Hyundai room to move into your space. Yes, he is a bad parker.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> but in doing so you left the Hyundai room to move into your space.


OMG, the apologism.... :laugh: 


I'm sure someone will say this is okay because they *almost* got all 4 wheels inside the lines. opcorn:
I f**king hate diplomats.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Yup, nailed it


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

evosky said:


> Yup, nailed it


Sorry, but that's good parking. :thumbup:


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

97audia4 said:


> Saw this one at a local mall


Wow just had to get a spot up front didnt they.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


>


Is the red mk7 yours, being consistent with your Vortex name from mk4 days or just a coincidence?


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


>


Is the red mk7 yours, being consistent with your Vortex name from mk4 days or just a coincidence?


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

homerdash said:


> Is the red mk7 yours, being consistent with your Vortex name from mk4 days or just a coincidence?


Been around since 2001 when I did have a mk4 and yes the mk7 is mine.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## TDIBUGMAN (May 15, 2001)

Perfectly legal, too:


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

The pickup driver didn't even try 


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


>


thats pretty damn mild of this thread


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

absoluteczech said:


> thats pretty damn mild of this thread


I was thinking the same, but mild or not, I guess it belongs


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Meriden Square Mall


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

After Christmas? Those are probably the only 2 cars in the parking lot of that Westfield hell hole.



GRN6IX said:


> Meriden Square Mall


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

You just know White Rental Camry guy does the same at public urinals... :sly:


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

How do you know who got there first? Even if he did what you say, most people don't think twice about it. They just want the closest available spot, mostly out of convenience.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

AHTOXA said:


> How do you know who got there first? Even if he did what you say, most people don't think twice about it. They just want the closest available spot, mostly out of convenience.


Because I parked the Yaris there first, then the Scion tC came in next. And there's spots closer to the entrance, on the other side of the cripple spots.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Kar98 said:


> Because I parked the Yaris there first, then the Scion tC came in next. And there's spots closer to the entrance, on the other side of the *cripple spots*.


:thumbup: no PC here.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Kar98 said:


> Because I parked the Yaris there first, then the Scion tC came in next. And there's spots closer to the entrance, on the other side of the cripple spots.


A lot of people are insecure about parking legally. Maybe Camry driver was just thinking "ok these guys are here, must be the place to park," and didn't think much of it.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

or maybe he wanted to park next to other toytoa's


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

From lunch today


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Hypn0t1q79 said:


> From lunch today


Do you guys never wash your cars?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

rabbitmoon said:


> Do you guys never wash your cars?


Not ever really worth it once they start to put salt down on the roads. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Good 'ol rest belt.


----------



## phil123 (Aug 13, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> Not ever really worth it once they start to put salt down on the roads.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Sure it is, 100% chance of rain today and i still washed my car on sunday :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

phil123 said:


> Sure it is, 100% chance of rain today and i still washed my car on sunday :thumbup::thumbup:


Such a Californian thing to say :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

rabbitmoon said:


> Do you guys never wash your cars?


Careful, for a lot of TCL, the answer is yes.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Careful, for a lot of TCL, the answer is yes.


same with showers and living in moms basement


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

vwluger22 said:


> Not ever really worth it once they start to put salt down on the roads.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Pretty sure washing the salt off is a big step towards stopping corrosion.


----------



## johnny_p (Dec 7, 2007)

Parked with 2 wheels on top of the median. NFG.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

johnny_p said:


> Parked with 2 wheels on top of the median. NFG.


Time is money, yo.


----------



## johnny_p (Dec 7, 2007)

I gotta post more Philly parking lunacy. You guys will lose your ****. Everything in this thread is so mild.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

johnny_p said:


> I gotta post more Philly parking lunacy. You guys will lose your ****. Everything in this thread is so mild.


i was just gonna ask if that was philly. i remember seeing that A LOT when i was there


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

johnny_p said:


> I gotta post more Philly parking lunacy. You guys will lose your ****. Everything in this thread is so mild.


Having gone to college in Philly, to this I can attest. :thumbup:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

johnny_p said:


> Parked with 2 wheels on top of the median. NFG.


I see nothing wrong with this.


----------



## gozu (May 29, 2007)

PhillyGTIs said:


> I see nothing wrong with this.


South Broad St. would make his head explode.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

gozu said:


> South Broad St. would make his head explode.


All of South Philly would. :laugh:

Here's more Philadelphia parking at its finest:










(Blocking the driveway for two houses, neither of which is theirs.)


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

gozu said:


> South Broad St. would make his head explode.


my dad grew up off of S Broad st....


----------



## johnny_p (Dec 7, 2007)

gozu said:


> South Broad St. would make his head explode.


Yeah that's what I'm talking about. Parking in the medians, parking on the sidewalk, the wrong way on a one-way street. Double parking on South Broad during rush hour when there's a 10' long spot right next to you. It's all normal down here.


----------



## gozu (May 29, 2007)

You'reDrunk said:


> my dad grew up off of S Broad st....


Me too, born at Broad and Passyunk


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

gozu said:


> Me too, born at Broad and Passyunk


:thumbup: I grew up rich and was lucky enough to enjoy my early years in Elkins Park.


----------



## gozu (May 29, 2007)

You'reDrunk said:


> :thumbup: I grew up rich and was lucky enough to enjoy my early years in Elkins Park.


Elkins Park is practically the suburbs


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Careful, for a lot of TCL, the answer is yes.


I was teasing Hypn0t1q79. 😉


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Kar98 said:


> Pretty sure washing the salt off is a big step towards stopping corrosion.


As long as it stays below freezing or dry, it's fine. When the salt mixes with water above freezing is when corrosion can occur. My car is sitting outside in 25 degree sunshine covered in a layer of salt. I'm not washing it off until it warms up this weekend.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

PhillyGTIs said:


> All of South Philly would. :laugh:
> 
> Here's more Philadelphia parking at its finest:
> 
> ...


It took me a while to figure out that was dormant grass and stop wondering why people had sand for front yards in Philly.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Here's more Philadelphia parking at its finest:



I had that happen to me in Pittsburgh. 
I called traffic enforcement, who came and promptly put a boot on the car due to unpaid tickets. :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> I had that happen to me in Pittsburgh.
> I called traffic enforcement, who came and promptly put a boot on the car due to unpaid tickets. :facepalm:


LOL, they permanently blocked you in then?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Surf Green said:


> I had that happen to me in Pittsburgh.
> I called traffic enforcement, who came and promptly put a boot on the car due to unpaid tickets. :facepalm:


Well my bigger issue was, as can be seen in the picture, both sides of the street were wide open minus the CC. Why block a driveway? Ignorance at its finest.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

rabbitmoon said:


> Do you guys never wash your cars?





phil123 said:


> Sure it is, 100% chance of rain today and i still washed my car on sunday :thumbup::thumbup:





Kar98 said:


> Pretty sure washing the salt off is a big step towards stopping corrosion.


Have you folks ever been to the snow belt in the winter? Those cars could have been washed 24 hours before that picture was taken. That could easily be the result of about 60 miles of highway driving on a day when there's a lot of salt on the highway.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Chmeeee said:


> Have you folks ever been to the snow belt in the winter? Those cars could have been washed 24 hours before that picture was taken. That could easily be the result of about 60 miles of highway driving on a day when there's a lot of salt on the highway.


Not even 60 miles, man. So long as you get over 40 or so mph on your commute when there's a lot of salt on the ground (dissolved in the melt), your car would look like this by the time you get to work. 

Glad I don't live in Chicago any more.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> LOL, they permanently blocked you in then?


Yeah. 

https://www.google.com/maps/@40.433...4!1sNzjLuE5NTqJEUCvGI2gSqA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656

My place was where the Red Cherokee is. Because of street sweeping on the other side, that entire side of the street was blocked in.
My Mk2 was small enough that I was able to drive down the sidewalk to Thora Way, and get out that way.

Some municipal stupidity happened while I was at work between the tow guys and the boot guys and the parking enforcement guys, who apparently don't communicate, and after about 7 hours, they called and let me know that the car was finally gone.


----------



## DrPfeffer (Oct 18, 2015)

A co-worker's BMW and my GTI. To the tight is the office trash dumpster, shich is picked up on Fridays. We usually park this way every day but Friday.


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Chmeeee said:


> Have you folks ever been to the snow belt in the winter? Those cars could have been washed 24 hours before that picture was taken. That could easily be the result of about 60 miles of highway driving on a day when there's a lot of salt on the highway.


Dude, see below... 


rabbitmoon said:


> I was teasing Hypn0t1q79. 😉


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

rabbitmoon said:


> Dude, see below...


Meh, reading is a lot of work.


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Chmeeee said:


> Meh, reading is a lot of work.


😆


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Careful, for a lot of TCL, the answer is yes.


Meeting gf's parents at their house--
Dad: "...and then on Saturday I gave my truck its first wash"
Me: "Oh congratulations on your new truck"
GF: "He's had it for three years"


----------



## brento (Aug 15, 2007)

Sent from my rotary phone


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cityjohn said:


> Meeting gf's parents at their house--
> Dad: "...and then on Saturday I gave my truck its first wash"
> Me: "Oh congratulations on your new truck"
> GF: "He's had it for three years"


Been a long drought out there I guess.




brento said:


> Sent from my rotary phone


Awesome find.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

brento said:


> Sent from my rotary phone


I can't see shat./RayCharles


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome thread... went to Portugal a few years ago and people park all over the place. Basically, wherever and however you can. Here’s one of mine at the beach


----------



## p0ssuid0 (Nov 1, 2009)

I see you went to Algarve, by the color of the dirt, lol. And, going to Algarve in the Summer, is like that! Everyone wants to go to the beach, and park their car as near as possible (if they could park the car in the sand, they would!) so, that a common image around here :laugh: I hope you enjoyed Portugal


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

The venerable park anywhere VW Sharan van.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> My place was where the Red Cherokee is.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

p0ssuid0 said:


> I see you went to Algarve, by the color of the dirt, lol. And, going to Algarve in the Summer, is like that! Everyone wants to go to the beach, and park their car as near as possible (if they could park the car in the sand, they would!) so, that a common image around here :laugh: I hope you enjoyed Portugal


Portugal was awesome! We were staying in Albufeira and searched out quite a few cliff-side beaches... don’t remember for sure which one that was but I’m guessing you’d know.

I have to say though... people weren’t just parked like that at the beach  One thing I did notice was that although most people drove fast and didn’t necessarily follow all the driving rules, they also pay attention and I didn’t see any accidents while I was there. I see them almost every day in my city.


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

This morning...


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

The last one is a bad pic, but I had to be quick because I was holding up parking lot traffic. Basically, this older lady was driving her nissan which was covered in bumper stickers. It's hard to tell, but she parked in handicapped cross hatches, not a space. She loaded groceries in her car, and left the shopping cart resting against her back bumper. I wasn't going to walk behind her car to move the cart for her. She backed into cart, causing if to hit a guy parked beside her. The whole time i was asking myself if this was some sort of hidden camera show. She had no business behind the wheel of that car.


EDIT:

I just noticed the 2nd and 3rd pics look like the same car :laugh:.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Last night, stopping at the Kilt for drinks w/ friends. A two-fer! 
 

 

How you ufck up parking that bad, when you (appear to have) pulled forward into the space..... :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cuppie said:


> Last night, stopping at the Kilt for drinks w/ friends. A two-fer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Maybe if the lot had actual lines.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

cuppie said:


> ...How you ufck up parking that bad, when you (appear to have) pulled forward into the space..... :facepalm:


Some peeps just can’t wait to get there to start :beer::facepalm:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cuppie said:


> Last night, stopping at the Kilt for drinks w/ friends. A two-fer!
> 
> 
> 
> How you ufck up parking that bad, when you (appear to have) pulled forward into the space..... :facepalm:


I ran into a similar scene earlier today.


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

This thread should be renamed "mildly annoying parking jobs".


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

above8k said:


>


its always the douche in the poverty spec bmw


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

above8k said:


>


Chevy pickup is encroaching on the space of the red BMW. Probably why he parked in between two spaces.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Chevy pickup is encroaching on the space of the red BMW. Probably why he parked in between two spaces.


so he should have taken spot 107 and not look like a d bag


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Chevy pickup is encroaching on the space of the red BMW. Probably why he parked in between two spaces.


you think so?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

My wife's grandmother's apartment building has numbered, assigned spots like that, and they're barely 7ft wide, even after a recent repaint. It's plenty enough to park... if you never had to actually get out of the car. In practice, half the spaces are unassigned, as half of the building is either seniors with no cars or students with no cars, so people parking between two spots is just how it's set up.

Always makes me :screwy: when I'm there. And the visitor spots are just as bad. It's probably just some rule that they have to have X number of spots for Y number of apartments, even though car ownership % is low.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

absoluteczech said:


> so he should have taken spot 107 and not look like a d bag


Yes, he could have but maybe 107 is also his along with 106. So parking in both is OK for him. I assume the spaces numbered and signed because they are reserved. 



above8k said:


> you think so?


Yes, the Chevy pickup is clearly over the line taking up some room in the next space. And to make matters worse, it is the driver's side of the pickup. So if you park in 106, you will surely get your car dented from the pickup. And the black BMW in 104 might have actually started it by not being in the center of his space. Frankly, all 3 are parked poorly.


----------



## above8k (Aug 15, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Yes, he could have but maybe 107 is also his along with 106. So parking in both is OK for him. I assume the spaces numbered and signed because they are reserved. .


Nope, no spaces are reserved.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

above8k said:


> Nope, no spaces are reserved.


With the signs in front of each space they must be reserved for something or some specific business. The guy in the red BMW should have just parked centered in space 99. Plenty of room there.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

yeah, that's my truck....deal with it:laugh:


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

Some folks at my office:









How I am forced to park as a result:









Another instance of bad parking... The Liberty is my girlfriend's. The cars on either side are as they were when we pulled up










Sent from my podado phon


----------



## palakaman (Oct 8, 2006)

Based on the snow in the first few pictures I'd say the lines were covered when they got there. Did their best. I give these instances a pass as a result.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

sicksappeal said:


> How I am forced to park as a result:


Look at that Jeep flex


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

Jimmy Russells said:


> Look at that Jeep flex


Wheelin', bro 🏻

In all honesty though, these three cars are in this section of the lot on an almost daily basis. And the lot had been heavily salted and plowed before anyone showed up. 

My guess would be that people who park like this assume that people like you will think what you have just said... 'There's snow on the ground, people will understand/not care if I park with no regard for others'. If I could see the lines, they should've too. Who knows?


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Well, she's between the lines! There's hope yet!


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Kar98 said:


> Well, she's between the lines! There's hope yet!


Haha - so awesome... there's room for her friends to park too


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

VWVan said:


>


That first one must be in Richmond :laugh:


----------



## Rogerthat (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## VTECeateR (Oct 27, 2000)

Rogerthat said:


>


To be fair, I would never leave my car like that. Just for the photo op. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

All_Euro said:


> Haha - so awesome... there's room for her friends to park too


Fire lane


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

This car belongs to a Connecticut State Representative. 

Poster reported no handicap hang tag.

Leading by example


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

2.0T_Convert said:


> This car belongs to a Connecticut State Representative.
> 
> Poster reported no handicap hang tag.
> 
> Leading by example


someone needs to tweet this photo to them


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

absoluteczech said:


> someone needs to tweet this photo to them


http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/State-Rep-Apologizes-for-Parking-in-Handicapped-Space-289065341.html



> The lawmaker said he left his car idling at the Dunkin Donuts on Capitol Avenue while he stopped in for a cup of coffee.
> 
> "This past Friday, I ran into Dunkin Donuts. I left the car running. I parked in a handicapped parking space – extremely wrong. I was wrong," McGee said. "I had just left a tour with some of my kids at the State Capitol, and I'm running over to another meeting with the full-time job [at CREC]. But that's all not important, and the reality is, I should not have parked in that space."
> 
> ...


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

McBanagon said:


>




The Lexus is just scared and doesn't want to catch anything....


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

In a Wawa parking lot...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

2.0T_Convert said:


> http://www.nbcconnecticut.com/news/local/State-Rep-Apologizes-for-Parking-in-Handicapped-Space-289065341.html


Not that the subject is all that important, but damn, it's nice to see an actual apology every now and then, not some weasel crap "I'm sorry I got caught" nonsense.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Jimmy Russells said:


> That first one must be in Richmond :laugh:


I think they both were according to the lady on twitter who posted them:laugh:


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Hyundai Elantra was already parked there... I watched the Honda Accord pull in, park and the lady walked away. I yelled at her, _"Nice job parking in between the lines!"_ and she looked at me, looked at her car and kept walking. HaHa..... nailed it! :thumbup:










(The Ford Explorer pulled in shortly after that.)


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

HorrorPunk said:


> Hyundai Elantra was already parked there... I watched the Honda Accord pull in, park and the lady walked away. I yelled at her, _"Nice job parking in between the lines!"_ and she looked at me, looked at her car and kept walking. HaHa..... nailed it! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Someone's gonna _key, key, key... key, key her car._


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


I mean, how else would he park it...


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Parking lot at Safeway was pretty full but I did find a spot... by this guy...


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

A Starbucks in Enfield:


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

I've been slacking. I need to get not pics for y'all. I've been too lazy to take them.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Chockomon said:


> I mean, how else would he park it...


I am sure there is a separate area somewhere in town, where all the semi trucks park ?


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Was sitting outside of a restaurant and saw the BMW pull up... a few minutes later the truck parks behind him, preventing people from passing behind him. :banghead:

(I know it may look like there was room, but there wasn't.)


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

All_Euro said:


> Parking lot at Safeway was pretty full but I did find a spot... by this guy...


Is that a stock ride height on your GLI? Looks sharp


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Is that a stock ride height on your GLI? Looks sharp


Definitely not. It's a 10mm drop, at least.


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

This guy feels he's special. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

I had to park my Shelby next to this guy. Who wouldn't? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Did you remember your reusable bags?


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

GoHomePossum said:


> Did you remember your reusable bags?


Hahaha. All plastic bags for me. Make good trash can liners in the bathroom. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

I like the V6 b*%$h basket in the back like "I wanna play too!!":laugh:


----------



## bizybyker (May 25, 2005)

TaaT said:


>


You have spotted a unicorn, and managed to get it on film err SD card.. :thumbup: I bet she is a 7.3 IDI too :heart:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Did the best they could.



bizybyker said:


> You have spotted a unicorn, and managed to get it on film err SD card.. :thumbup: I bet she is a 7.3 IDI too :heart:



You don't mean to say that is from the manufacturer that way? Or a 3rd party outfitter? 











Lines? Where we're going we don't need no stinkin' lines!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> Hahaha. All plastic bags for me. Make good trash can liners in the bathroom.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You still get free plastic bags from HEB?
Lucky.
I need to go out of town to get plastic bags to use in trash cans/for litter.


----------



## ILLinoizDubberVR6 (Aug 17, 2011)

all_euro said:


> parking lot at safeway was pretty full but i did find a spot... By this guy...


nice gli!


----------



## v-1 (Aug 11, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

HorrorPunk said:


> Was sitting outside of a restaurant and saw the BMW pull up... a few minutes later the truck parks behind him, preventing people from passing behind him. :banghead:
> 
> (I know it may look like there was room, but there wasn't.)


What's up with the short-ass lines? 

Truck aside, it looks like the BMW parked with its nose just within the end of the lines, and its ass was still hanging into the space behind it. It's only a 4-series!


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Is that a stock ride height on your GLI? Looks sharp


Thanks - this model came a little lower than standard OEM but I've taken it down another 1.5-2.0"... it's 65 cm from the ground to the centre of the outter fender.

It's still fine to head out to the mountains snowboarding and I don't have to be scared of speed bumps, etc. but I will need to correct the suspension geometry a little one if these days.


edit: corrected fender height


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## AufMitDemSpiel (Nov 15, 2012)

lyonsroar said:


>


Ha!!


Sent from modern human failure


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

leitmotif said:


>


Carma?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

All_Euro said:


> Parking lot at Safeway was pretty full but I did find a spot... by this guy...


Safeway is still in business? :laugh:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

VWVan said:


> Safeway is still in business? :laugh:



Both sides of the border... I know Wallmart sells food too but I only like to go there on _special_ occasions


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Pinstripe said:


> :laugh:


One of Bill Murray's brothers in a Bobcat Goldthwait movie? Yes, please. opcorn: followed by,  and :laugh: :laugh: . Sorry, I went all 82turbo930 or whatever with the emoticons.


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Hypn0t1q79 said:


>


It's a toyota camry...it's only parked that way so that it can acquire the ultimate Camry status symbol...the rear bumper dent


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

bizybyker said:


> I like the V6 b*%$h basket in the back like "I wanna play too!!":laugh:


Hahahaha. You guys are cracking me up with the "extras" in the photo. Never noticed the V6 convertible trying to hang out with the cool kids before.


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ It's an outie not an innie


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Bad RV parking. Should be about 5 spaces further back where the lot was empty and it wouldn't hang into the lane.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

He has a valid handicap permit
http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=814023&binId=1.1832252&playlistPageNum=1


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

McBanagon said:


> He has a valid handicap permit
> http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=814023&binId=1.1832252&playlistPageNum=1



Watched the video. He is still an ***hole for double parking in 2 handicap spaces considering that there are a limited number of handicap spaces in a lot and he may be taking up a second space that someone else with a valid permit may need. :thumbdown:


----------



## Southern Jetta (Jun 3, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> He has a valid handicap permit
> http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=814023&binId=1.1832252&playlistPageNum=1


Mental handicap?


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> He has a valid handicap permit
> http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=814023&binId=1.1832252&playlistPageNum=1


Permit or not - looks like the towns’folk are getting ready to run that cowboy outta’ town... don’t blame them.

ps - extra points for the vid though :thumbup:


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

McBanagon said:


> He has a valid handicap permit
> http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=814023&binId=1.1832252&playlistPageNum=1


What a dbag. Funny he keeps getting caught at fast food restaurants :laugh:.


----------



## ADargetnI (Aug 25, 2009)

McBanagon said:


> He has a valid handicap permit
> http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=814023&binId=1.1832252&playlistPageNum=1


holy hell that truck is ugly


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

http://shanghaiist.com/2016/02/23/parked_on_roof.php


> People from across China have praised the action's of the heroic garage owner and said that this should serve as a (hilarious) warning to all bad parkers.
> 
> Of course, bad parkers have often felt the wrath of angry motorists and pedestrians and it hasn't stopped them yet, but this definitely ranks up there with the most ingenious methods of dealing with the problem we have yet seen.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> http://shanghaiist.com/2016/02/23/parked_on_roof.php


Some of your worst photoshops.


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

Not the greatest of pictures but this guy parked this truck in a compact vehicle only spot. To make matters worse they're sticking a good foot+ from the wall behind them :banghead:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Kar98 said:


> Pretty sure washing the salt off is a big step towards stopping corrosion.


I wash my car twice as often in the winter because of this ^^^^^^


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

McBanagon said:


> http://shanghaiist.com/2016/02/23/parked_on_roof.php


Is that not an acceptable place to park


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

GahannaKid said:


> Not the greatest of pictures but this guy parked this truck in a compact vehicle only spot. To make matters worse they're sticking a good foot+ from the wall behind them :banghead:


If he had a foot behind him and he's just inside the line, and there's so much space next to him, that shouldn't be a compact spot!


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

GahannaKid said:


> Not the greatest of pictures but this guy parked this truck in a compact vehicle only spot. To make matters worse they're sticking a good foot+ from the wall behind them :banghead:


It's an angled spot. You know there is much less room behind the other corner of the truck that you can't see, right?

And it can't be too compact if the entire truck fits in it...


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

GahannaKid said:


> Not the greatest of pictures but this guy parked this truck in a compact vehicle only spot. To make matters worse they're sticking a good foot+ from the wall behind them :banghead:





VDub2625 said:


> If he had a foot behind him and he's just inside the line, and there's so much space next to him, that shouldn't be a compact spot!


Yeah that looks acceptable to my eyes.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

VDub2625 said:


> If he had a foot behind him and he's just inside the line, and there's so much space next to him, that shouldn't be a compact spot!





Hostile said:


> It's an angled spot. You know there is much less room behind the other corner of the truck that you can't see, right?
> 
> And it can't be too compact if the entire truck fits in it...


Looks like a compact spot here in Texas. 
That is also a compact truck in Texas. Look at it, it only has two real doors. What good is that?:laugh:


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Looks like a compact spot here in Texas.
> That is also a compact truck in Texas. Look at it, it only has two real doors. What good is that?:laugh:


Touché. :laugh:


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> He has a valid handicap permit
> http://kitchener.ctvnews.ca/video?clipId=814023&binId=1.1832252&playlistPageNum=1


He may not fit the stereotype of a handicapped person, but he does fit the stereotype of a brodozer driving douchebag. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Here is that same Ram. Can anone tell if that's a Cummins or Hemi badge? It would be hilarious to have huge stacks and a gas engine :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Here is that same Ram. Can anone tell if that's a Cummins or Hemi badge? It would be hilarious to have huge stacks and a gas engine :laugh:


Dude is actually wearing Under Armour SLIPPERS. Wow. A-1 D-bag.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Bwhaha I like the step stool for the disabled person to get in his truck. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Here is that same Ram. Can anone tell if that's a Cummins or Hemi badge? It would be hilarious to have huge stacks and a gas engine :laugh:


Looks like it says 1500 on the door. Did they put the Cummins in the 1500? The stacks aren't back at all inside. I suspect it is a gas model.

EDIT: Not a Cummins. Pretty sure it is only in the 2500 and up. The logo for that and 2500 is like this:










Ecodiesel logo is this:


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

Hostile said:


> It's an angled spot. You know there is much less room behind the other corner of the truck that you can't see, right?
> 
> And it can't be too compact if the entire truck fits in it...


As I said, it's a deceptive image as the front actually does stick out and I assure you, the corner you can't see is quite far from the wall. Had there not been so much space behind them I wouldn't have bothered with the picture.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

There are no Cummins 1500's. The diesel 1500's are the 3.0 VM Motori's, which that truck is not either. Guy is a grade A moran.


----------



## Bibs (Sep 17, 2001)

I have seen that guy around town...in Ontario ******* country, even he stands out as class-leading.

Apparently, there is not much the cops will do about it, but why can't he be cited for however many infractions that truck has? questionable lift, mudder tires sticking WAYYY out, the "tow" hooks, etc.
I will guess he has a crappy HID kit, too.

I've seen beaters ticketed and taken off the road, with an order to pass provincial safety checks. It's rare, but they have the power to do it.


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Bibs said:


> I have seen that guy around town...in Ontario ******* country, even he stands out as class-leading.
> 
> Apparently, there is not much the cops will do about it, but why can't he be cited for however many infractions that truck has? questionable lift, mudder tires sticking WAYYY out, the "tow" hooks, etc.
> I will guess he has a crappy HID kit, too.
> ...


They're probably afraid to.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

Nothing says high class like socks with sandals.

Part of me wants to question the doc who signed off on his permit. If he's had so many surgeries, it's likely resulted in mobility issues. I don't see any side steps on his truck, so he must be able to get into it, which means he probably doesn't have any mobility issues.


----------



## D_B_Jetta (Apr 27, 2006)

I am all for people with a Handicap permit to drive whatever they want and are able to. 
I have a friend that is missing a leg that used to daily a Cayman S and also drove an Acura racecar in the Targa Newfoundland. 
I'm also not one to say that anyone does not deserve a permit for whatever reason.

However, there is no excuse for parking like a D-Bag across two accessible spots though. 

my $0.02

:beer:
G


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

He has one pass for one spot. Not two. The problem is that it's only a $15 fine for him doing what he's doing. In some states, the penalty is much more severe. Like NJ, where the fine would be $250 + 90 days community service. You'd bet he would never park like that again.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Some of your worst photoshops.


The hardest part was finding a low angle shot of that of the Chevy Transport the same color as the one on the fork lift.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

D_B_Jetta said:


> I am all for people with a Handicap permit to drive whatever they want and are able to.
> I have a friend that is missing a leg that used to daily a Cayman S and also drove an Acura racecar in the Targa Newfoundland.
> I'm also not one to say that anyone does not deserve a permit for whatever reason.
> 
> ...


Pretty much.

Guy has mobility issues, but doesn't respect other people that have the mobility issues!? That tells me he's either the most selfish prick on the planet, or doesn't really have mobility issues.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

McBanagon said:


> The hardest part was finding a low angle shot of that of the Chevy Transport the same color as the one on the fork lift.


Better luck next time?


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

DanG said:


> Nothing says high class like socks with sandals.
> 
> Part of me wants to question the doc who signed off on his permit. If he's had so many surgeries, it's likely resulted in mobility issues. I don't see any side steps on his truck, so he must be able to get into it, which means he probably doesn't have any mobility issues.


Step stool in lower left of picture -


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

NightTrain EX said:


> Step stool in lower left of picture -



That's fine, but if that's the case, then he's not the one driving and it's someone else who sucks at parking


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

DanG said:


> That's fine, but if that's the case, then he's not the one driving and it's someone else who sucks at parking


Or someone asked him about the permit and he used the step ladder to get into the glove box.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Regardless if we think he "deserves" the spot for whatever reason, someone did. What's important is this:



LG6R said:


> He has one pass for one spot. Not two.


I don't care if you're allowed to park in the handicap area, good for you, there's likely a reason. But there's no excuse for parking like that, even in that thing, since handicap spaces are intentionally larger to fit big vehicles.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Nobody else is upset he appears to be a Valentino Rossi fan? Park where and how you want, but take that GDed hat off! :laugh:


----------



## GahannaKid (May 24, 2004)

As my single picture failed to accurately portray how far out the truck was - these are from this morning.

This shows how far out he is:









And because you all like it from behind:









Other trucks have parked there before and posed no issue, they just park correctly. If I'm still wrong for thinking this person can't park though, then roast away :banghead:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

What a criminal


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

DanG said:


> Nothing says high class like socks with sandals.
> 
> Part of me wants to question the doc who signed off on his permit. If he's had so many surgeries, it's likely resulted in mobility issues. I don't see any side steps on his truck, so he must be able to get into it, which means he probably doesn't have any mobility issues.


I didn't watch any videos or read any articles about this guy, but handicap permits can also be given to people who can walk _fine_, just not _far_ - like if said person was missing most of his lungs. 

In any case, he's still a grade-A idiot for parking over two spots.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Smigelski said:


> I didn't watch any videos or read any articles about this guy, but handicap permits can also be given to people who can walk _fine_, just not _far_ - like if said person was missing most of his lungs.
> 
> In any case, he's still a grade-A idiot for parking over two spots.


He claims he went through 12 surgeries due to a car accident. Must be real tough for him to climb into that monster then. :screwy: And obviously impossible for him to see the parking lines when you are 10 feet off the ground too.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> I had to park my Shelby next to this guy. Who wouldn't?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Jeez look how bloated that thing has become.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

GahannaKid said:


> As my single picture failed to accurately portray how far out the truck was - these are from this morning.
> 
> This shows how far out he is:
> 
> ...


Definitely nothing to write home about. It looks like he doesn't have any parking assists. I would be cautious with that big thing too.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Curious how he picks up the stepladder after he gets into the truck........

:bs:


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

GTIanz said:


> Curious how he picks up the stepladder after he gets into the truck........
> 
> :bs:


So unless someone has a cane they don't qualify as disabled in your eyes? :screwy: The stepladder is on the passenger side so maybe the driver picks it up.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


Surprised that he is pointing to this with his index finger. I would have figured he would have been using a different finger for all his fans.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

GahannaKid said:


> And because you all like it from behind:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like he has temp tags, he's probably just not used to his new truck


----------



## 08VWDUB (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

08VWDUB said:


>


Not sure if showing off somehow or just dumb..

My submissions:



























Sent from my podado phon


----------



## Yavuz (Sep 28, 2008)

From this afternoon - guy just left his car in the middle of the parking lot and went inside to get a sandwich.


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

DasCC said:


> So unless someone has a cane they don't qualify as disabled in your eyes? :screwy: The stepladder is on the passenger side so maybe the driver picks it up.


I guess I have to spell it out.

The cane is suggesting a way for him to pick up the stepladder after getting in the truck.

And the :bs: is suggesting that the stepladder was placed there to support his handicapped status and nothing more.

Perhaps the stepladder was for his vertically challenged photo taking buddy/child? No way this guy has a woman. No woman would be caught dead in that truck.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> He may not fit the stereotype of a handicapped person, but he does fit the stereotype of a brodozer driving douchebag.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


He needs tow mirrors!


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Definitely need 3 sets of lines


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Alingarhs said:


>


I'm half-way okay with this. The space next to him isn't a parking spot, but it could be marked off for trucks making wide turns or something. 

If it we me, I'd ride that yellow line as close as I could to maximize the space on the other side of me without actually getting into the marked off lines.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

The guy in the Silverado parks like this every day.... :banghead:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

F**k it, close enough










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

I need ALL the spaces










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

At least I had the wide spot so I could be waaaaayy away from any idiots. It paid off this time!


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Yup, it was parked there for at least the hour I was in Lowes. Engine off, no one near it. Go Walmart-ians!










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Alingarhs said:


> Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


It's a little far over but really, who on here doesn't park way over when they're on the end of the row. And it not like it's blocking anything...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

Smigelski said:


> I'm half-way okay with this. The space next to him isn't a parking spot, but it could be marked off for trucks making wide turns or something.
> 
> If it we me, I'd ride that yellow line as close as I could to maximize the space on the other side of me without actually getting into the marked off lines.


That's what I would do too. That way he would have more than enough room that even if a car parked next to him it could have its doors wide open and still not touch. This is just way overdoing it.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## Ryukein (Dec 10, 2006)

Driven by exactly the kind of person you would expect


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Here is that same Ram. Can anone tell if that's a Cummins or Hemi badge? It would be hilarious to have huge stacks and a gas engine :laugh:


just watched the news video. can confirm its a hemi badge :laugh: i had a feeling the stacks were fake. they were way to clean on the inside


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

omoderncultureo said:


>


This is not the greatest parking job in the world, this is just a ...........


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## beefjerky (Dec 18, 2014)

"I'm less than 6 inches from the curb"









"nailed it"









But seriously, not only was this guy/girl/whatever not in line with the stall, their back end was out a solid 2 feet :facepalm:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hard to see but they split the line.










*taken with phone 100yrd away threw tinted window. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

vwluger22 said:


> Hard to see but they split the line.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see it straddling the line pretty clearly. But damn! I can't for the life of me figure out what kind of suv that is lol. Back end screams envoy to me... The one with the odd rear sliding panel feature. But the front looks like some kind of Nissan maybe? Dunno


Sent from my podado phon


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I think it was a Nissan. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

Blocking access to the disabled spot, too. He didn't look too bright in general. 













The neighbor below me still sucks at parking. She does this quite often.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Wasn't if this belonged here or in the DIW thread :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Nailed it!


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Wasn't if this belonged here or in the DIW thread :laugh:


This has ruined my morning.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


>


Female dog.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Smigelski said:


> This has ruined my morning.


Well why would she want to risk denting her "Benz" by parking too close to the pump? Gosh.


----------



## Spiller337 (Nov 27, 2009)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Wasn't if this belonged here or in the DIW thread :laugh:


I go to this gas station regularly. Definitely would have said something to her and it wouldn't have been very nice. Shes blocking the pump I use 90% of the time


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Well it IS a motorized wheelchair...


----------



## Steve Jobs (Nov 9, 2006)

Park Different. The leaf came in after the accord and yes, they're touching.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^ When you have to charge


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Steve Jobs said:


> Park Different. The leaf came in after the accord and yes, they're touching.


Unless the Accord was ICEing a marked spot, dick move.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

> At least a dozen gravestones at East Lawn cemetery in Bloomington were damaged by cars which had been parked for the Donald Trump rally.


http://www.wjbc.com/2016/03/14/fire...air-damaged-gravesites-following-trump-rally/


----------



## Mr. Clarkson (Jul 24, 2008)

Really damaging Trump's fairly solid support from the Zombie / Undead / Lifeless-American / Living-Fluid community.


----------



## Steve Jobs (Nov 9, 2006)

Mike! said:


> Unless the Accord was ICEing a marked spot, dick move.


Accord was parked in a normal spot. The Leaf was also parked in a normal spot but rather than park in a EV spot decided to park in a normal spot and pull the charging cable over so that when they were done charging they didn't have to move their car out of the EV charging space.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Kar98 said:


> http://www.wjbc.com/2016/03/14/fire...air-damaged-gravesites-following-trump-rally/


I can't wait until this asshat(what an improvement that would be) and his minions disappear back into their lily-white bunkers. /"normal"Republican


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I can't wait until this asshat(what an improvement that would be) and his minions disappear back into their lily-white bunkers. /"normal"Republican


You mean after he splits the Republican party in two and Hillary wins? :banghead:


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

Kar98 said:


> http://www.wjbc.com/2016/03/14/fire...air-damaged-gravesites-following-trump-rally/


Me, me, me, me, me, me. Him and all of his followers.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> You mean after he splits the Republican party in two and Hillary wins? :banghead:


Pretty much.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Carrrreeeeeeeful, lets not get too far into the political weeds.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

iThread said:


> Carrrreeeeeeeful, lets not get too far into the political weeds.


Even if 100% of forum members agree?


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Even if 100% of forum members agree?


That never happens.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

iThread said:


> That never happens.


YES IT DOES!!!!















:wave::laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

iThread said:


> That never happens.


Pfft, Trump's already brought this thread together. :laugh:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Regardless of who you're voting for president, let's all agree to vote for awesome automated parking facilities.

Here we see a nice CG A5 whisked off to a shelf high above Santa Monica Boulevard. Enjoy the harmonica track:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Not just a bad parker, but also ruining the single best parking spot in the entire lot.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

cityjohn said:


> Regardless of who you're voting for president, let's all agree to vote for awesome automated parking facilities.
> 
> Here we see a nice CG A5 whisked off to a shelf high above Santa Monica Boulevard. Enjoy the harmonica track:


Uhm... google, bing, askjeeves, altavista "Denver International Airport Baggage Handling System". :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Kar98 said:


> Uhm... google, bing, askjeeves, altavista "Denver International Airport Baggage Handling System". :laugh:


Well the baggage handling system may be a failure but there is no shortage of conspiracy theories about the airport. Lots on youtube. :screwy:


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

spockcat said:


> Well the baggage handling system may be a failure but there is no shortage of conspiracy theories about the airport. Lots on youtube. :screwy:


That horse and its balls...


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

rabbitmoon said:


> That horse and its balls...


The murals of dead children...


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Kar98 said:


> The murals of dead children...


Just so much to look at!


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

How... :what::sly:










.
.
.
.
.
.
.

Oh.










You smug bastard. :wave:


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

Kar98 said:


> How... :what::sly:
> 
> You smug bastard. :wave:


There's lots of cool ones out there. 

This one is one of my favorites:


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

cityjohn said:


> Regardless of who you're voting for president, let's all agree to vote for awesome automated parking facilities.
> 
> Here we see a nice CG A5 whisked off to a shelf high above Santa Monica Boulevard. Enjoy the harmonica track:


So you drop off an A5, and it gives you a Civic back? What the hell, man...

:laugh:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

2112 said:


> So you drop off an A5, and it gives you a Civic back? What the hell, man...
> 
> :laugh:


A Civic HYBRID at that.... :facepalm:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

2112 said:


> So you drop off an A5, and it gives you a Civic back? What the hell, man...
> 
> :laugh:


Meanwhile the Civic owner looks both ways and smiles, whistles innocently and hops in his new Audi.


----------



## perkinscl (Jul 15, 2004)

This is what the family came out to (we are the minivan) at an ice cream festival. Somehow, this t-burglar parked on top of us without touching. I restrained myself from harming the offender and wrote a nice note in crayon (lots of coloring books and crayons in the van) and left it on the windshield. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Well the baggage handling system may be a failure but there is no shortage of conspiracy theories about the airport. Lots on youtube. :screwy:


I see aliens getting pushed into cylinder type storage units at least once a week. I'm surprised this DIA computer even let me post this highly classified information.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)




----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Parking lot attendants made us do it. Took them five minutes to park the the van that was beside of me. That part I don't get there where lines painted on the pavement?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Just thought I'd add my submission


This was at the zoo, EVERY single parking spot was taken, as it was a busy day in the summer. The yukon on the right was in the last spot of the row, next to an end cap with grass and a tree and such, and about 2 feet from the curb. Told my wife to get out and "watch this". It was a tight fit, and there was most def a door ding that wasnt there previously, but it was worth it. The Toyota wasnt terrible, but def could have parked a little better as well


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

Fairly empty on this side of the parking lot but still a weak effort.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

perkinscl said:


> This is what the family came out to (we are the minivan) at an ice cream festival. Somehow, this t-burglar parked on top of us without touching. I restrained myself from harming the offender and wrote a nice note in crayon (lots of coloring books and crayons in the van) and left it on the windshield.
> 
> Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk



I'd be a raging:laugh:


----------



## _Pants (Aug 26, 2008)

Big week of bad parking in Bethesda, MD apparently.


----------



## Eric D (Feb 16, 1999)

2112 said:


> So you drop off an A5, and it gives you a Civic back? What the hell, man...
> 
> :laugh:


What # did the Audi driver pull up to?
What clothing was the Audi driver wearing?

What # did the Civic driver retrieve his car from?
What clothing was the Civic driver wearing?

It's a short video. opcorn:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Eric D said:


> What # did the Audi driver pull up to?
> What clothing was the Audi driver wearing?
> 
> What # did the Civic driver retrieve his car from?
> ...


Have you been this much fun the entire 17 years on here?


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

Saw these winners today in a busy gas station by my house. The Saturn gets a sorta-pass, since he was within the lines, just hanging out the back a bit. But the F-series....


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Not as bad as many here but still pisses me off. I park in the corner spot as far over as possible even flipping up my mirror and the fk-stick in the SUV can't put her car between two white lines.  The gap between us looks larger than it really was but thankfully no touchy touchy occurred. Pisses me off. Clearly people don't care. In return for their not caring I left my cart right on the line. Maybe they will think about it.


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

You should have just blatantly smashed their car with the cart just like what the driver probably would have done if they left before you.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Alingarhs said:


> You should have just blatantly smashed their car with the cart just like what the driver probably would have done if they left before you.


Umm, no? That car isn't even over the line. They deserve to have their car vandalized because they're somewhat imperfect at parking?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

The Jeep next to her is also hugging his line. Not 100% to blame.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

pdqgp said:


> Not as bad as many here but still pisses me off. I park in the corner spot as far over as possible even flipping up my mirror and the fk-stick in the SUV can't put her car between two white lines.  The gap between us looks larger than it really was but thankfully no touchy touchy occurred. Pisses me off. Clearly people don't care. In return for their not caring I left my cart right on the line. Maybe they will think about it.


Six inches between you and the curb is not, "as far over as possible". Use the reverse flip-down mirror feature and tighten up your game.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Chmeeee said:


> Umm, no? That car isn't even over the line. They deserve to have their car vandalized because they're somewhat imperfect at parking?





Elite_Deforce said:


> The Jeep next to her is also hugging his line. Not 100% to blame.



Seeing where he's from.... They all drive mall-crawlers have a certain aire of entitlement and most certainly can't drive worth a sh1t up there anyways.. So it's par for the course.


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

Chmeeee said:


> Umm, no? That car isn't even over the line. They deserve to have their car vandalized because they're somewhat imperfect at parking?


Yes. Just act like you did it on accident like every other clueless moron. Then it's ok apparently.


----------



## Pinstripe (May 8, 2010)

The ultimate arse hole!










And clearly his best friend from Ontario is at it again.


----------



## Alingarhs (Dec 2, 2010)

Not surprised it's a brodozer.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

This winner in my work parking garage... Didn't even try to pretend










Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

"you told me to get my feet wet":laugh:


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Douchetard.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

They were on their cell phone when they parked as well.



Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

pdqgp said:


> Not as bad as many here but still pisses me off. I park in the corner spot as far over as possible even flipping up my mirror and the fk-stick in the SUV can't put her car between two white lines.  The gap between us looks larger than it really was but thankfully no touchy touchy occurred. Pisses me off. Clearly people don't care. *In return for their not caring I left my cart right on the line.* Maybe they will think about it.


Annnnd you're the immensely bigger dick in this situation.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Parks in handicapped spot. Pushes over handicap parking sign. Doesn't have handicap parking permit in first place.










Toyota HiAce van from across the border in background.


----------



## MGs05GLI (Oct 4, 2006)

Almost.


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)

Nailed it.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> :laugh:


Most excellent :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

https://www.facebook.com/MrTechnicalDifficult/videos/1581490238565007/


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

clutchrider said:


> https://www.facebook.com/MrTechnicalDifficult/videos/1581490238565007/


Dunno if I'd be going around messing with people in that neighborhood. Both morans. :facepalm:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Annnnd you're the immensely bigger dick in this situation.


yeah....because I left the cart on the line vs into her car


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

pdqgp said:


> yeah....because I left the cart on the line vs into her car


You intentionally left a cart out in the parking lot where it could potentially later on roll into a car.

Yeah, you're the ******* :thumbup:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> You intentionally left a cart out in the parking lot where it could potentially later on roll into a car.
> 
> Yeah, you're the ******* :thumbup:


Hopefully the cun*s SUV.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

pdqgp said:


> Hopefully the ****'s SUV.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Just do not complain when a cart that was left out in a lot comes flying at your car leaving a nice big dent or scratch. 
If you won't put them away then you deserve getting hit by one. :wave:


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Just do not complain when a cart that was left out in a lot comes flying at your car leaving a nice big dent or scratch.
> 
> If you won't put them away then you deserve getting hit by one. :wave:


Never have and won't. I always pull a cart from the parkinglot in when go to the store.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

pdqgp said:


> Hopefully the cun*s SUV.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


Yep, you're the guy everyone hates when they go shopping.

It'll be a_ real shame_ when your precious audi has a nice dent on the quarter panel because of one of your like-minded kind.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> Yep, you're the guy everyone hates when they go shopping.
> 
> It'll be a_ real shame_ when your precious audi has a nice dent on the quarter panel because of one of your like-minded kind.


Yeah, I'm the guy who parks in the corner as far into my space away from others or out away from others and pulls carts in from the lot. Sorry if your the name caller that supports people who can't park and get bent when I leave a reminder for them to think about. No F's given by me.

My Audi is just a fuc*ing company car dude. YMMV.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

pdqgp said:


> Yeah, I'm the guy who parks in the corner as far into my space away from others or out away from others and pulls carts in from the lot. Sorry if your the name caller that supports people who can't park and get bent when I leave a reminder for them to think about. No F's given by me.
> 
> My Audi is just a fuc*ing company car dude. YMMV.


You weren't parked in the corner, there...there is a lot more of the parking lot in the background. And yes, you are exactly what you are.

I have to actually park in the corner of the lot at the highest elevation because of people like you.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Please do park away from me.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N920A using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I'm willing to bet the SUV driver didn't even notice the cart, since it wasn't an inconvenience.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

McBanagon said:


> I'm willing to bet the SUV driver didn't even notice the cart, since it wasn't an inconvenience.


Probably not.

But, it's still a really crappy thing to do. Even crappier to admit to doing it with photo evidence, and even crappier still to do all those things on a car enthusiast forum.


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

A few weeks ago, on a windy day I parked my car in the middle of the nearly empty lot and went in to get some groceries. As I'm walking out, there's a lady parked not far from me (of course, there's nowhere else to park in the nearly empty lot). She unloads her cart and just leaves it there, wind picks up and the cart is now heading straight for my car. I ran over, stopped the cart a few feet from my car. I looked at her and told her that it'd be nice if she were considerate of the windy weather and put the cart where it won't hit another car. She says "It's just a cart, it wouldn't damage the car much".


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Rabbit5GTI said:


> You intentionally left a cart out in the parking lot where it could potentially later on roll into a car.
> 
> Yeah, you're the *******













Now, back on topic (and involving a similar END parking spot):










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

col.mustard said:


>


Maybe they didn't want the bush to blow into them if it got windy.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

clutchrider said:


> https://www.facebook.com/MrTechnicalDifficult/videos/1581490238565007/


So staged.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

AHTOXA said:


> A few weeks ago, on a windy day I parked my car in the middle of the nearly empty lot and went in to get some groceries. As I'm walking out, there's a lady parked not far from me (of course, there's nowhere else to park in the nearly empty lot). She unloads her cart and just leaves it there, wind picks up and the cart is now heading straight for my car. I ran over, stopped the cart a few feet from my car. I looked at her and told her that it'd be nice if she were considerate of the windy weather and put the cart where it won't hit another car. She says "It's just a cart, it wouldn't damage the car much".


I would have been like, "Oh really, is that so? Let's test that theory out " and then proceed to roll the cart into her car...




... No, I wouldn't.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

AHTOXA said:


> A few weeks ago, on a windy day I parked my car in the middle of the nearly empty lot and went in to get some groceries. As I'm walking out, there's a lady parked not far from me (of course, there's nowhere else to park in the nearly empty lot). She unloads her cart and just leaves it there, wind picks up and the cart is now heading straight for my car. I ran over, stopped the cart a few feet from my car. I looked at her and told her that it'd be nice if she were considerate of the windy weather and put the cart where it won't hit another car. She says "It's just a cart, it wouldn't damage the car much".


LOL. I had a similar situation... a newer Jeep Wrangler unloads his cart while I'm sitting in my car two spots down (empty spot between us). I don't pay much attention because who cares? He finishes, and leaves the cart there in the empty spot, and as he's pulling out, it rolls right into my door (wedging under the driver mirror, no less, so I can't open it without probably scratching my car). I can't believe it. So I climb out the passenger side and, while he's still pulling out, shove it the 10-15 feet across the empty spot into his fender. BANG! He stops, thinks about the situation, and then continues on his way lol. Turns out there was no real damage to my car, and I didn't see any on his either (it hit the plastic fender flare thing), but maybe he'll think twice, and DAMN it felt good.


----------



## Mr. Mojo (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Pinstripe said:


> And clearly his best friend from Ontario is at it again.


Man, if I had a car I didn't care about, I would love to park it with the front bumper touching his LF tire.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> LOL. I had a similar situation... a newer Jeep Wrangler unloads his cart while I'm sitting in my car two spots down (empty spot between us). I don't pay much attention because who cares? He finishes, and leaves the cart there in the empty spot, and as he's pulling out, it rolls right into my door (wedging under the driver mirror, no less, so I can't open it without probably scratching my car). I can't believe it. So I climb out the passenger side and, while he's still pulling out, shove it the 10-15 feet across the empty spot into his fender. BANG! He stops, thinks about the situation, and then continues on his way lol. Turns out there was no real damage to my car, and I didn't see any on his either (it hit the plastic fender flare thing), but maybe he'll think twice, and DAMN it felt good.











(reenactment)


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

On Monday some ass in a brodozer rammed a cart on purpose and it hit my car. Of course I was across the lot when it happened so I couldn't freak out at him.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

And just behind him


----------



## Death-Incarnate (Nov 17, 2003)

VDub2625 said:


> LOL. I had a similar situation... a newer Jeep Wrangler unloads his cart while I'm sitting in my car two spots down (empty spot between us). I don't pay much attention because who cares? He finishes, and leaves the cart there in the empty spot, and as he's pulling out, it rolls right into my door (wedging under the driver mirror, no less, so I can't open it without probably scratching my car). I can't believe it. So I climb out the passenger side and, while he's still pulling out, shove it the 10-15 feet across the empty spot into his fender. BANG! He stops, thinks about the situation, and then continues on his way lol. Turns out there was no real damage to my car, and I didn't see any on his either (it hit the plastic fender flare thing), but maybe he'll think twice, and DAMN it felt good.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Not the best angle, but Trifecta! What do I win?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Challenger, Sienna and Ambulance nice


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

AHTOXA said:


> She unloads her cart and just leaves it there, wind picks up and the cart is now heading straight for my car. I ran over, stopped the cart a few feet from my car.


^Immediately thought of this:






:laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Witnessed this gem a few days ago,










Someone had already left a note!


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

angel v said:


>


What is wrong with this one?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

angel v said:


>


That's a handicapped van with a fold-down ramp on the passenger side. Only backing it in would be the better solution, but that may not be an option depending upon the driver's mobility. Which I'm going to assume is limited. Thus, the van. :thumbup:


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What is wrong with this one?





Accidental L8 apex said:


> That's a handicapped van with a fold-down ramp on the passenger side. Only backing it in would be the better solution, but that may not be an option depending upon the driver's mobility. Which I'm going to assume is limited. Thus, the van. :thumbup:


Sorry, forgot to add that a NON handicapped person got out, actually looked at how he parked, and walked in like nothing.

Besides that, yeah like mentioned the ramp would need room. Although could've still parked the van straighter


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

got 2 today

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

A woman was driving this Infiniti QX4. I saw her loading up when I got back to my truck. She is just over the line far enough to make sure no one parked in the space.










And all those spaces on the other side of the parking island are marked for contractors only. I didn't wait around to see the contractor driving the VW Beetle.


----------



## SpecificationR (Jun 4, 2009)

angel v said:


> Sorry, forgot to add that a NON handicapped person got out, actually looked at how he parked, and walked in like nothing.
> 
> Besides that, yeah like mentioned the ramp would need room. Although could've still parked the van straighter


its been said a bunch of times in this thread already. there are plenty of reasons an otherwise healthy looking person may have a handicap placard. 

there are numerous occasions where I have to drop off my girlfriend by the entrance (she has a temporary handicap pass because of digestive system issues/surgery - and cannot walk long distances) of where ever we are parking because all the handicap spots are taken. when a spot finally opens up i take the spot. luckily no one has given me **** yet because I dont "look" handicapped.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> And all those spaces on the other side of the parking island are marked for *contractors only.*


LOL.... Those spaces carry the same legal weight as expectant mother spaces, except with absolutely none of the "I _should_ feel bad because I'm taking a wobbly off-balance woman's spot"


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

What a d**k:










I hate that 'mother's parking only' as much as the next guy, but:









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Parking spot for mothers only? Are you kidding me:facepalm:

Idontwanttoliveonthisplanetanymore.jpeg


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> LOL.... Those spaces carry the same legal weight as expectant mother spaces, except with absolutely none of the "I _should_ feel bad because I'm taking a wobbly off-balance woman's spot"


I realize that and didn't take the photo because of the cars parked in those spots. Stupid thing about those spots is that they are really tough to get out of during busy hours at Home Depot because the lane is a primary entrance lane. So backing out of those spaces is usually backing into traffic.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

spockcat said:


> A woman was driving this Infiniti QX4. I saw her loading up when I got back to my truck. She is just over the line far enough to make sure no one parked in the space.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's exactly enough room to drive front in so that your passenger side door is about an inch from her driver side door. 

Normally I don't care, but when the lot is packed, sorry, you should suck less at parking.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DanG said:


> That's exactly enough room to drive front in so that your passenger side door is about an inch from her driver side door.
> 
> Normally I don't care, but when the lot is packed, sorry, you should suck less at parking.


If I owned a vehicle that I didn't care about I probably would have done that. But I do care about my vehicles and there was an open space across from her.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

spockcat said:


> If I owned a vehicle that I didn't care about I probably would have done that. But I do care about my vehicles and there was an open space across from her.



I have a set of rock rails similar to these on my jeep. 










They've claimed one victim/saved my door once so far that I'm aware of at Costco. Guy pulled up, kicks his door open and smashed into the rock rail. Massive dent in the end of his door. He claimed his door would have stopped before it would have hit my door. Sorry bud, not my problem you can't park in the biggest parking spots ever. He was well into my spot as it was.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

*FV-QR*

The parking lot is pretty small but at least half of the spots were open, including the one we parked in. This lane is also the only way in or out for the majority of the spots. :facepalm:










When I walked into the Chinese restaurant to make our take-out order there was a large woman parked at the sushi bar talking the chef's ear off. I immediately assumed she was the porker, err parker. She came out with her food and went straight to the car. She sat there for a few minutes with the door open trying to get situated while another woman pulled into the parking lot in a Suburban and had to wait to get by.


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

SpecificationR said:


> its been said a bunch of times in this thread already. there are plenty of reasons an otherwise healthy looking person may have a handicap placard.
> 
> there are numerous occasions where I have to drop off my girlfriend by the entrance (she has a temporary handicap pass because of digestive system issues/surgery - and cannot walk long distances) of where ever we are parking because all the handicap spots are taken. when a spot finally opens up i take the spot. luckily no one has given me **** yet because I dont "look" handicapped.


Understood. But even with your reasoning, if said individual did have a handicap that wasn't physical (which I'm pretty certain he doesn't), why the need for this type of van?? I'm sure the van belongs to relative or parent or whatever with a legit reason to need it and the guy was just using it.










:facepalm::thumbdown:


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Pretty sure they weren't even trying. A good two feet into the adjacent HC stall next to them and no one else around.


----------



## veedublvr (Feb 2, 2001)

DanG said:


> I have a set of rock rails similar to these on my jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Flawless... Pretty much the why I got the rock rails on the daily ... Lucky bastard though that you were able to witness it !


----------



## Mr. Mojo (Nov 11, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

^^


----------



## TheDeckMan (Sep 26, 2004)

LOL and it is a Slaab


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

When you baller but can't afford the valet garage.


----------



## chuckster1 (Mar 7, 2001)

DanG said:


> I have a set of rock rails similar to these on my jeep.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that rust I see in those two seams? And it's a 2014??? Yikes.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

2.0T_Convert said:


> When you baller but can't afford the valet garage.


What's wrong with this? They clearly parked to the right to avoid other folks car doors being opened into theirs. The striped area doesn't appear to be an entrance/exit/emergency spot soooooo who cares. DIR.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

col.mustard said:


> What's wrong with this? They clearly parked to the right to avoid other folks car doors being opened into theirs. The striped area doesn't appear to be an entrance/exit/emergency spot soooooo who cares. DIR.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


The marked area is the border along a handicap parking spot and the ramp where someone in a wheelchair would exit/enter.

Won't somebody think of the paraplegics.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

2.0T_Convert said:


> The marked area is the border along a handicap parking spot and the ramp where someone in a wheelchair would exit/enter.
> 
> Won't somebody think of the paraplegics.


Non-obvious picture isn't obvious. Meh.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Tough call. Subaru parked in a travel lane over top of the arrow pointing the same direction as the Subie is facing. The company that lined the parking lot oversprayed the middle divider by about a foot to the right of the Subie's bumper reflector. I still think they should have known better.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

From Emmett's Jeep thread


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

If you're looking for a way to quickly destroy your digestive tract, Quaker Steak & Lube is definitely the place to go.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

2.0T_Convert said:


> The marked area is the border along a handicap parking spot and the ramp where someone in a wheelchair would exit/enter.
> 
> Won't somebody think of the paraplegics.


Well we def couldn't tell that from the photo, but any wheelchair should fit no problem. I am also ok with this. I mean, I wouldn't have parked that close to a handicap access, but anyway.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Spy photo taken at the grocery store. She saw me take the pic and came back to move her car


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Some of these ladies driving "OMG IT'S SO BIG!" SUVs really are just incapable of dealing with size. I had a lady very slowly back her QX4 (which isn't even that big by today's standards) into the front of my MIL's Touareg. You would think in the day in age of 360 cameras and all this jazz people would improve, though.

I blame the husbands that buy these monstrosities for their wives under the premise that it makes them feel "safe".


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Kstyle (Sep 12, 2007)

Compact car only


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Kstyle said:


> Compact car only


Compact cars are bigger in Texas. :thumbup:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

PhillyGTIs said:


> If you're looking for a way to quickly destroy your digestive tract, Quaker Steak & Lube is definitely the place to go.


My first thought was how well Quaker Steak and "trying too hard" go together.



Kstyle said:


> Compact car only


Everyone knows there's only two compact cars in the whole state of Texas: adrew and his Mrs.


----------



## AnchorsAweigh (Mar 22, 2013)

Kstyle said:


> Compact car only


Montgomery Plaza.... I wouldn't expect anything less than terrible parking to happen there.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

2.0T_Convert said:


> When you baller but can't afford the valet garage.


If you take the handicap area infringement out of the equation, Mercedes guy parking his own car is DIR.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Mike! said:


> My first thought was how well Quaker Steak and "trying too hard" go together.
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone knows there's only two compact cars in the whole state of Texas: adrew and his Mrs.


You're too much :laugh:


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Came out of Target tonight to find this jackass next to me. The one time I don't park at the back of the lot...


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Kinda induced it by nestling so close to the crub and burshes, not that it excuses the Jeep


----------



## sicksappeal (Apr 3, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


Oh, you have a problem? Park it for me then, garçon. ::Tosses keys and turns to walk away::


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Two for one!


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


This is probably the most DIR parking job in the whole thread! :laugh:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Not sure if duly Dodge man was here first but...











The guy in the Ford can’t park either...


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

NightTrain EX said:


> This is probably the most DIR parking job in the whole thread! :laugh:


Agreed!


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

angel v said:


> Agreed!


In fact, that was the whole idea of the smart, two cars can park in the same space as one regular car. Doesn't get any DIR'er than that.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

All_Euro said:


> Not sure if duly Dodge man was here first but...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Usually the pickups go and park in the PRO parking stalls at Home Depot. Maybe they haven't discovered them yet.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

VWVan said:


> Usually the pickups go and park in the PRO parking stalls at Home Depot. Maybe they haven't discovered them yet.


Unless they are taken up by non-PROs with their VW Beetles or Subarus.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Could lead to.....


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

VWVan said:


> Usually the pickups go and park in the PRO parking stalls at Home Depot. Maybe they haven't discovered them yet.


No kidding... funny though because those spots are one row over from where they parked :thumbdown:


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Unless they are taken up by non-PROs with their VW Beetles or Subarus.


Anyone remember this thread? Great for a re-read :laugh: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7027051-So-my-car-was-vandalized


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

NightTrain EX said:


> Anyone remember this thread? Great for a re-read :laugh: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7027051-So-my-car-was-vandalized


Of course! :laugh:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-Thread&p=86182685&viewfull=1#post86182685

EDIT: And you even quoted it! http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-Thread&p=86182829&viewfull=1#post86182829 :laugh:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

NightTrain EX said:


> Anyone remember this thread? Great for a re-read  http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7027051-So-my-car-was-vandalized


Excellent!!!










Could not agree more. Just like the egotists that park in the fire lane to run into [insert grocery store name here] to pick up an Rx or buy 12 items.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Hostile said:


> Of course! :laugh:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-Thread&p=86182685&viewfull=1#post86182685
> 
> EDIT: And you even quoted it! http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ing-Thread&p=86182829&viewfull=1#post86182829 :laugh:


HA! I'm done with the internet today as it has just come full circle. Good catch!


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Good use of a busy sidewalk outside my office


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Busy sidewalk? Looks like a ghost town to me


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Busy sidewalk? Looks like a ghost town to me


This is busy by Kansas standards lol


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

unoudid said:


> Good use of a busy sidewalk outside my office


I'm usually cool with this as long as it doesn't actually block anything off.


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Dravenport said:


> I'm usually cool with this as long as it doesn't actually block anything off.


I'd usually agree with you. There's at least 6-8 stripped zones in the same lot where they could have parked easily and been out of the way. This is literally in the exact center of the sidewalk.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Empty lot but still.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Kind of ok with it.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Skizzle1111 (Oct 21, 2001)

I don't have any pics, but I always find it funny when there's been a light dusting of snow in the morning, enough to cover up the lines in a lot, then by the afternoon when it melts, it looks like everyone parked like ****


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Borrowed the wifes MKT to get my lettuce chopped this morning. Came out to this lol

I'm still between the lines 









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Every day mzbblz can't keep it between the lines. Rabbit parked first then bblz the van was last. 










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hypn0t1q79 (Jul 2, 2013)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> Borrowed the wifes MKT to get my lettuce chopped this morning. Came out to this lol
> 
> I'm still between the lines
> 
> ...


Between your lines but still rendering the spot next to you near useless. :thumbdown:


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Between your lines but still rendering the spot next to you near useless. :thumbdown:



So much negativity the last few days from you, want to hug it out


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> So much negativity the last few days from you, want to hug it out


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Between your lines but still rendering the spot next to you near useless. :thumbdown:





Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> So much negativity the last few days from you, want to hug it out





Elite_Deforce said:


>


Yeah, such negativity in that post. Or, you simply posted 2 crap parking jobs and only made note of one. I'm positive of that.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Today at Lowe's:


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

unoudid said:


> I'd usually agree with you. There's at least 6-8 stripped zones in the same lot where they could have parked easily and been out of the way. This is literally in the exact center of the sidewalk.


The owner of the bike might have been looking to keep some shade on the seat from the tree at the time it was parked, if it's only there for an hour or so. If it was left there for the full day, then a better spot should have been chosen, away from attracting little kids and mentally challenged adults, or both, from sitting on it.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

ElectroMike said:


> The owner of the bike might have been looking to keep some shade on the seat from the tree at the time it was parked, if it's only there for an hour or so.


No. I don't care if it's there for 4 minutes. 95% of the open surface area in that picture is devoted to driving and parking cars, 5% to walking. I find it difficult to find an acceptable excuse for as$holes that park their cars/motorcycles on sidewalks and block half or more of it.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


LOL, I just drove by there this morning.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

PhillyGTIs said:


> Dunno if I'd be going around messing with people in that neighborhood. Both morans. :facepalm:


Staged and faked. Check out his video when he confronts a Honda guy with a loud ass exhaust. Again, it's fake... but entertaining.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

ElectroMike said:


> The owner of the bike might have been looking to keep some shade on the seat from the tree at the time it was parked, if it's only there for an hour or so. If it was left there for the full day, then a better spot should have been chosen, away from attracting little kids and mentally challenged adults, or both, from sitting on it.


Sounds like he should be parking it away from public places then.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

J-Tim said:


> Sounds like he should be parking it away from public places then.


Or even better ban motorbikes


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

unoudid said:


> Good use of a busy sidewalk outside my office


That looks like a sidewalk to nowhere.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ElectroMike said:


> The owner of the bike might have been looking to keep some shade on the seat from the tree at the time it was parked


Shouldn't have need it. That's a Honda Shadow.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Or even better ban motorbikes


No, not really. Motorbikes are good for reducing traffic congestion.

However, it doesn't belong on a sidewalk.


----------



## ElectroMike (Jun 26, 2002)

McBanagon said:


> Shouldn't have need it. That's a Honda *Shadow*.


I see what you did there!


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

McBanagon said:


> Shouldn't have need it. That's a Honda Shadow.


I was going for "Shady parking job", but thought that was too cringe worthy.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

Was slummin it at a Holiday Inn over the weekend. Parking was plentiful but the width of the spots were horrible. 

Guessing the Bimmer driver thought this section was reserved for him to avoid door-dings. 











Honda driver ended up joining him overnight.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I just saw this guy at McD's. There were easily 12-14 empty spots.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

DasCC said:


>


Cars in Motorcycle spots is always an issue at my old gym - 


















Then you have these folks. No matter if the lot is empty or full, the SAME cars take anywhere from 2-4 parking spaces every day. I find that the 3500 series long beds can fit in one spot, but the 1500s always have trouble. Most park with their wheels just enough behind the line so that no one can park behind them. One Silverado driver parked perfectly, got out, inspected his job, then proceeded to get back in and park crappy.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ Can't tell if that's an uneven elevation or a professional grade


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

DasCC said:


> Honda driver ended up joining him overnight.


This just screams "park your Harley dead in the middle of the two". Neither would be able to get in their doors. Kill two birds with one bike


----------



## Camviet (Aug 24, 2014)

cityjohn said:


> ^ Can't tell if that's an uneven elevation or a *professional grade*


Its a GMC.

:laugh:


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


I'm semi-okay with this one, if he was parallel to the straight part of the curb behind the Jetta I'd call it good; there're already trees in the middle of the sidewalk, what difference is a bit of truck(?) fender going to make? Even if it is a professional grade (that one made me chuckle :laugh: ).


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

NightTrain EX said:


> Cars in Motorcycle spots is always an issue at my old gym -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap. I'm just noticing that on 2 random days, it's the same Acura parked poorly.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

NightTrain EX said:


> Holy crap. I'm just noticing that on 2 random days, it's the same Acura parked poorly.


Haha...nice! 

Another trend...they're all luxury makes. Bunch of pretentious asshats.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

cityjohn said:


> ^ Can't tell if that's an uneven elevation or a professional grade


It's a flat street. And that sign post just to the right of the tree, is one full "sidewalk square" length in front of the bumper, which is the beginning of the "loading zone". So he had more than enough fawk's to give to park correctly, or pull in correctly for that matter. But hey... I don't park them, I just post them.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> It's a flat street. And that sign post just to the right of the tree, is one full "sidewalk square" length in front of the bumper, which is the beginning of the "loading zone". So he had more than enough fawk's to give to park correctly, or pull in correctly for that matter. But hey... I don't park them, I just post them.


Is it parked in the loading zone?? Because then I retract my earlier statement :sly:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> It's a flat street.


That sound?

It was the joke going right over your head.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

jaweber said:


> I'm semi-okay with this one, if he was parallel to the straight part of the curb behind the Jetta


That's an A4.



....or, I see what you did there? :laugh:


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

cityjohn said:


> ^ Can't tell if that's an uneven elevation or a professional grade


Nice. :thumbup:


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

Sent from a time when Pluto was still a planet.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

^ did you at least find anything at goodwill?:laugh:


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

VWVan said:


> ^ did you at least find anything at goodwill?:laugh:


It's not MAGICGTI so that's doubtful.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

surefooted said:


>


Germain, Germain, remember the name.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

surefooted said:


> Sent from a time when Pluto was still a planet.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

VWVan said:


> ^ did you at least find anything at goodwill?:laugh:


Actually I did! Got two Brooks brothers shirts, one Charles Tyrwhitt shirt and a Canali blazer!

Sent from a time when Pluto was still a planet.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

So I found this








And I went to post it on here right after taking the picture but when I looked up the car was gone but then I realized that he saw me take a picture and tried again


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Meh. Empty lot at night with owner sitting in car. Not really bad parking material. 



mGrady159 said:


> So I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

mGrady159 said:


> So I found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's not how this works.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

New neighbor has been here less than a week and they're renters. I'm actually moving out today so I left a note.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Meh. Empty lot at night with owner sitting in car. Not really bad parking material.


To the left of the frame it was pretty full but true


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mGrady159 said:


> To the left of the frame it was pretty full but true


And the guy is still sitting in the car, so he isn't really parked there, just stopped. Find some better examples of actual bad parking and post them.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Came out of dinner with the fam at TGI Fridays and found a two-for:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

It was misting a hair. Can't get wet.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


> And the guy is still sitting in the car, so he isn't really parked there, just stopped. Find some better examples of actual bad parking and post them.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Oh Costco shoppers


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

PhillyGTIs said:


> It's not MAGICGTI so that's doubtful.


:laugh:


----------



## MAGICGTI (Jul 3, 2003)

PhillyGTIs said:


> It's not MAGICGTI so that's doubtful.


LOLOL


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Oh Costco shoppers


License plate is almost DERP, which about describes what you need to be to **** up the best parking spaces on earth.


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

Their kid might go to Washington State but this guy is a total idiot.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

My parking job today


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

TaaT said:


> My parking job today



Oceans of room...


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

spockcat said:


> And the guy is still sitting in the car, so he isn't really parked there, just stopped. Find some better examples of actual bad parking and post them.


Disregard this it said there was an error posting it


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

spockcat said:


> And the guy is still sitting in the car, so he isn't really parked there, just stopped. Find some better examples of actual bad parking and post them.


Well he was sitting there when I got there and I was there for around 20-30 minutes then took the pictures then he started his car put it in drive moved forward then put it back in PARK then turned his car off then I posted it and sat in the PARKING lot on my phone for another 10 minutes posting it and checking other threads before leaving so you know he wasn't really "just stopped" but I appreciate the hostility ****o


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

mGrady159 said:


> Well he was sitting there parked for about a half hour *with his car in park* so I mean he is parked very literally


So if it was a manual it would never be parked?
Did he ever get out of the vehicle? Was it ever turned off?


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> So if it was a manual it would never be parked?
> Did he ever get out of the vehicle? Was it ever turned off?


Check the new reply sorry about the duplicate the first one wasn't supposed to have posted


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

I couldn't back up far enough to get this guys full d-baggery in a single photo. Of course it's a Dodge Ram in Stephenville, TX. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

^^ how else would you park this thing?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

cwescapexlt4x4 said:


> ^^ how else would you park this thing?


The back of a Walmart lot? Truck stop? Leave the empty trailer somewhere else? Looks like a pretty small lot and he took up half of it. I'd be miffed too.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

AtlantaDad said:


> The back of a Walmart lot? Truck stop? Leave the empty trailer somewhere else? Looks like a pretty small lot and he took up half of it. I'd be miffed too.


Trailer isn't empty. I can clearly see two pieces of wood that are strapped down :laugh:

I'm also guessing he wasn't there to a buy a bunch of books.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

rsclyrt said:


> Trailer isn't empty. I can clearly see two pieces of wood that are strapped down :laugh:
> 
> I'm also guessing he wasn't there to a buy a bunch of books.


It is all in a town of less than 20k people in Texas.
:laugh:


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

AtlantaDad said:


> The back of a Walmart lot? Truck stop? Leave the empty trailer somewhere else? Looks like a pretty small lot and he took up half of it. I'd be miffed too.


Fuzzy's Taco Shop. The place gets packed during lunch. Pretty much every parking spot is taken by 1pm (aside from the 10 that the idiot with the trailer annihilated). There was plenty of street parking if this guy absolutely had to stop for a beer and taco on his way to deliver the two pieces of wood.

Stephenville is a small town and the capitol of the cummins Dodge diesel. There's about 20k residents + 12k students at Tarleton State. I do not miss living here.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

cwescapexlt4x4 said:


> ^^ how else would you park this thing?


I work with boats a lot and finding places to put 20+ foot trailers isn't that hard you just have to disconnect it and not be a bum about it


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Surely there's enough room for a handicapped person to park there still


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Got a 2-fer while smoking my cigarette


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Wow. Welcome to boot camp.


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

I have a ton of these, but haven't had a chance to go through and organize them all...will have to do so and report back;


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

^^^ That Acura makes my brain hurt.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

cityjohn said:


> Wow. Welcome to boot camp.


Congrats on the kid


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Was at Lowe's. (Yeah, got there first too doe'). I thought the riff-raff went to Home Depot? Maybe not, considering the influx of butch female Subaru Forester owners that shop there, they may have felt threatened, or Florida.

And where the  is my exhaust.<<<<<<Van stole it


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

HackAC said:


> Was at Lowe's. (Yeah, got there first too doe'). I thought the riff-raff went to Home Depot? Maybe not, considering the influx of butch female Subaru Forester owners that shop there, they may have felt threatened, or Florida.
> 
> And where the  is my exhaust.<<<<<<Van stole it


Park with the plebes, deal with the plebes. :thumbup:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

unoudid said:


>


Great Clips, Great Wall, Great Parking.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

unoudid said:


>


Toyota van parked in front of a Chinese takeout place. $5 says that is the delivery driver (aka family member) of the restaurant.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

McBanagon said:


>


Is that the Home Depot in Merrifield?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Great Clips, Great Wall, Great Parking.


Great asphalt, too. Just look at all of it. :thumbup:











Hostile said:


> Is that the Home Depot in Merrifield?


Springfield


----------



## hawkeye7 (Jan 23, 2006)




----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

What an a-h0le :laugh:


----------



## PiSSAT4motion (Sep 28, 2006)

Popped up on my FB feed.. from the Wilmington Idiot Spotter page lol










.. Yes, that's in a Costco cart return 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Out of the window at my work today, never a full parking lot. It's a Jeep thing I guess.










This one was in front of my house, plenty of parking up and down the street. I would have called the cops but they left a few minutes later.


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

MasterAdkins said:


> This one was in front of my house, plenty of parking up and down the street. I would have called the cops but they left a few minutes later.


Maybe he thought he could get away with it by being so stealth.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Maybe he thought he could get away with it by being so stealth.


I see what you did there.


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Maybe he thought he could get away with it by being so stealth.


You win.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I see what you did there.


so his post wasn't stealth-y???


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Cr4shT3st said:


> Maybe he thought he could get away with it by being so stealth.


I really wish I would have thought of that. :beer:

The funny things is people around Columbus Ohio park pretty good compared to some of the stuff I see in here. I've been looking around a lot and besides the Stealth which was dropped in my lap the Jeep was the only thing post worthy I could find.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

PiSSAT4motion said:


> Popped up on my FB feed.. from the Wilmington Idiot Spotter page lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In for more pics of the chick loading her SUV...


----------



## Ttone74 (Oct 7, 2015)

hawkeye7 said:


>


I am going to go tell Larry. I have the exact same Audi. Those wheels suck on bad roads, FYI. They only look cool.


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Erie Pa, Tinseltown movie theater parking lot. 12 May 2016


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Kar98 said:


> Erie Pa, Tinseltown movie theater parking lot. 12 May 2016


In the TCL's beloved Mirage, no less! Say it isn't so...


----------



## Kar98 (Apr 21, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> In the TCL's beloved Mirage, no less! Say it isn't so...


I really had to struggle deciding into which of the at least three appropriate threads to post this :laugh:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

Kar98 said:


> Erie Pa, Tinseltown movie theater parking lot. 12 May 2016


CJane Fail :thumbup:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Lambo dude :thumbdown:


----------



## 04VWGTITURBO (Apr 14, 2004)

Ever tried to back up in a Lamborghini? Nearly impossible. I would call that "close enough"


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

omoderncultureo said:


> Lotus picture


That's probably where it broke.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> That's probably where it broke.


Rumor has it that was a clear day before it started smoking. /lucaselectricsjokes,Igot'em opcorn:


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Either a) too dumb to realize, or b) couldn't give a damn. Funny enough this hydrant is beside a building that burned down a couple of years ago 









Sent from my XT1096 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Ted Cruz 









http://dailym.ai/23QNctY


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

>





mx5er said:


> What an a-h0le :laugh:



You're 4 days late. 



Ryan1981 said:


> Ted Cruz
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> You're 4 days late.


Trumped.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

http://dailym.ai/1Xc9ypz


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Home Depot strikes again...


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

SLVRon said:


> Either a) too dumb to realize, or b) couldn't give a damn. Funny enough this hydrant is beside a building that burned down a couple of years ago
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really hope for their sake that is a steel grating drain cover and not FRP. If it is FRP that configuration is foot traffic only!


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Here's a winner. Taking up every handicapped spot and the expecting mothers spot...and 1/2 of the parking lot lane.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Igneous Faction (Dec 30, 2006)

derekjl said:


> Here's a winner. Taking up every handicapped spot and the expecting mothers spot...and 1/2 of the parking lot lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a bandwagon. Meaning it's being driven by a professional driver which is laughable/disappointing.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

derekjl said:


> Here's a winner. Taking up every handicapped spot and the expecting mothers spot...and 1/2 of the parking lot lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks to be a Walmart parking lot. So this is to be expected.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

Ryan1981 said:


> That looks to be a Walmart parking lot. So this is to be expected.


Wegmans. Big, big difference. Totally the last thing you'd see here.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)




----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

**** yeah Weggies


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

derekjl said:


> Wegmans. Big, big difference. Totally the last thing you'd see here.


I don't know where "here" is, so it just looked like an average Walmart parking lot to me.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

#TrikeLife


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

derekjl said:


> Wegmans. Big, big difference. Totally the last thing you'd see here.


And I'm guessing by the emptiness of that parking lots, it's probably after closing time.
No Wegman's is ever that empty during business hours. The local one here sees 1200 cars per hour on a normal day!


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

saron81 said:


> And I'm guessing by the emptiness of that parking lots, it's probably after closing time.
> No Wegman's is ever that empty during business hours. The local one here sees 1200 cars per hour on a normal day!


Your Wegmans close? Ours are 24/7. :heart:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> #TrikeLife


That's a BMW R1200C on the left! I never see those, and I own one!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> That's a BMW R1200C on the left! I never see those, and I own one!


I noticed that too. I don't think I have ever seen that bike parked here before.


----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

saron81 said:


> And I'm guessing by the emptiness of that parking lots, it's probably after closing time.
> No Wegman's is ever that empty during business hours. The local one here sees 1200 cars per hour on a normal day!


It's 24/7.


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

m_stabs said:


>


To be fair, he could have been trying to park and that's the spot that it died in.


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

Ryan1981 said:


> To be fair, he could have been trying to park and that's the spot that it died in.


Watched her get out. Her friend made a comment and she said "I realized after I got out it was that bad" then they continued to walk into the hair salon. Laughing.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> I really hope for their sake that is a steel grating drain cover and not FRP. If it is FRP that configuration is foot traffic only!


it's not FRP. FRP would not be used on the roadway surface. I'm sure it's steel for the drop inlet. if it was on the sidewalk it could be FRP, but not the roadway.


----------



## MaX PL (Apr 10, 2006)

CaleDeRoo said:


> Your Wegmans close? Ours are 24/7. :heart:


I worked at a Wegmans in Buffalo while in college and Wegmans turns into normal hours Walmart at night sometimes.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Saw this gem today... Blocking a hydrant and a driveway entrance.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

m_stabs said:


> Watched her get out. Her friend made a comment and she said "I realized after I got out it was that bad" then they continued to walk into the hair salon. Laughing.


Just figured, being a Chrysler product, that was a very real possibility.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Saw this gem today... Blocking a hydrant and a driveway entrance.


As long as it was after 3pm they're good


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

New job, new parking lot.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

locobaz23 said:


> New job, new parking lot.


Do you work in a high-end dildo factory?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cityjohn said:


> As long as it was after 3pm they're good


Why? Fires don't happen after 3pm?


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Why? Fires don't happen after 3pm?


"Park... After 3pm"

Was a joke


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> Do you work in a high-end dildo factory?


Close. Orthopedic, pain management, and PMR physicians, among others. There's a sweet 991 911 Turbo S, but he parks like a dream. The Ford Raptor douche is the one that always parks like an ass, never uses his signal, and tailgates elderly patients in the garage.


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

With the exception of the Mercedes SUV, all those other pictures showed what could easily have been legitimate parking spots but the douche-canoes that painted the lines gave no consideration for creating the maximum reasonable number of spots.


----------



## angel v (Aug 13, 2013)

Yes, Big truck is big, But there was plenty of parking in the middle row that allow for such vehicles to park


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Loaded dump truck in the grocery store parking lot sticking out into the drive lane (Meijer, Canal Winchester Ohio). Not to mention that he will likely have to go to the lane closest to the building to get out of the parking lot.










And the acres of empty parking 50 feet to his left.


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

LG6R said:


> With the exception of the Mercedes SUV, all those other pictures showed what could easily have been legitimate parking spots *but the douche-canoes that painted the lines gave no consideration for creating the maximum reasonable number of spots*.


you do realize there is code that drives the # of required spots specifically for a buildings use??? I guess not.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

.LSinLV. said:


> you do realize there is code that drives the # of required spots specifically for a buildings use??? I guess not.


There's a minimum, but is there a maximum? Still seems like a rather inefficient use of space. If they require less spots, more space for stuff that makes $$$...


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

.LSinLV. said:


> you do realize there is code that drives the # of required spots specifically for a buildings use??? I guess not.


Are you saying there's a maximum number of parking spaces allotted per tenant in buildings in Las Vegas? And if so, how does that affect the building codes within the cities in Florida?

There is a required minimum size of each parking space, and perhaps a minimum number of spots, but no maximum. And the layout was not the most efficient use of its space. It's my contention that they could have arranged the parking garage spaces differently to accommodate more vehicles. Is it your contention that doing so would be a violation of the building codes in Florida?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

2 for 1!


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

LG6R said:


> Are you saying there's a maximum number of parking spaces allotted per tenant in buildings in Las Vegas? And if so, how does that affect the building codes within the cities in Florida?
> 
> There is a required minimum size of each parking space, and perhaps a minimum number of spots, but no maximum. And the layout was not the most efficient use of its space. It's my contention that they could have arranged the parking garage spaces differently to accommodate more vehicles. Is it your contention that doing so would be a violation of the building codes in Florida?


yes. I'll assume you're living in Miami.

http://www.miami21.org/zoning_code.asp

building code (in any city in the USA) specifically address the # of parking spaces and type buy building use (commercial, multi-family, etc). this code is the primary drive to the parking layout based upon overall space , ingress and egress to the space, types of roadways in which the space will connect, as well as Fire Code (i.e . - turning radius of a fire truck in the jurisdiction).

all of the above and MORE are what drives the layout and design for a parking lot. it's not just minimum width.


----------



## SlowAl (Oct 6, 2008)

LG6R said:


> With the exception of the Mercedes SUV, all those other pictures showed what could easily have been legitimate parking spots but the douche-canoes that painted the lines gave no consideration for creating the maximum reasonable number of spots.


A lot of those spaces look to be left open in order to keep the area in front of fire extinguishers clear, or in the case of that piping, for maintenance access. The open spaces aren't usually left that way without a reason. They do want to maximize the number of spaces available but it has to be reasonable and allow enough space for cars to actually be able to open their doors somewhat. Drive aisle width, turning radius around corners or visibility issues (that big space by that empty wall) will all affect the placement of spaces.


----------



## locobaz23 (Jun 14, 2003)




----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

GoHomePossum said:


>


What the ever-loving hell is going on there???


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

Ryan1981 said:


> What the ever-loving hell is going on there???


parked his vette on somebody's grave


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> What the ever-loving hell is going on there???


Who says you can't take it with you?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

GoHomePossum said:


> parked his vette on somebody's grave


I just can't comprehend what would make a person do this.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

hushypushy said:


>


goodlord, not even out of the flippin road.

i wish we could take pics and email local police to give out 'citizen issued' parking citations. (or something along those lines).
obviously not everything qualifies for a fine... but this jackhole parked their car halfway out into a lane of travel.:banghead:


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

hushypushy said:


>


He was framed!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

hushypushy said:


>



That isn't even a parking space.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Ryan1981 said:


> What the ever-loving hell is going on there???





Ryan1981 said:


> I just can't comprehend what would make a person do this.


Another Trump supporter?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

First I noticed this










Then started to walk and discovered this one as well.











Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MNSnowman (Dec 11, 2011)

dunhamjr said:


> goodlord, not even out of the flippin road.
> 
> i wish we could take pics and email local police to give out 'citizen issued' parking citations. (or something along those lines).
> obviously not everything qualifies for a fine... but this jackhole parked their car halfway out into a lane of travel.:banghead:


If that's a city-approved parking spot, it looks like it encroaches into the street right-of-way even if the car is correctly parked. (Typically curb and gutter need to be within the public right-of-way for construction and maintenance purposes.) Strange situation to begin with made stranger by the lousy parking effort.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

MNSnowman said:


> If that's a city-approved parking spot, it looks like it encroaches into the street right-of-way even if the car is correctly parked. (Typically curb and gutter need to be within the public right-of-way for construction and maintenance purposes.) Strange situation to begin with made stranger by the lousy parking effort.


I think the Altima's spot is the last actual parking spot.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

spockcat said:


> That isn't even a parking space.


Exactly.

I thought about adding some details when I posted the pic, but it's more fun to look at the photo and slowly realize how bad it is :laugh:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

Ryan1981 said:


> I just can't comprehend what would make a person do this.


Trump Rally?

http://www.washingtonexaminer.com/s...-top-of-graves-at-trump-rally/article/2585784


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> That isn't even a parking space.


Perfect spot for a TrailBlocker


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> First I noticed this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Several hours later must be an employee at home dump.










Sorry for the crap picture. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

2 for 1 day.


----------



## shade (Aug 18, 2004)

Saw this at Wegman's


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Ryan1981 said:


> 2 for 1 day.


3 in 1 actually.
The Tahoe on the left is also over the line.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Another Trump supporter?


If your gonna openly support a self serving racist bigot for your nation's presidency, why would you find parking on people's graves even remotely inappropriate?


----------



## Big Cojones (Mar 2, 2010)

Saw this today while out at lunch.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

vwluger22 said:


> First I noticed this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would almost call this a three-fer, not just two. Take a look at how they located the carts, extending past the designated corral posts (yes not onto the road, but you can at least push the carts together)


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> 3 in 1 actually.
> The Tahoe on the left is also over the line.


Might be the poster's Tahoe. The irony. opcorn:

Plus, I don't see where those trucks are really DIW. Looks like the walking lane stops there anyway.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Might be the poster's Tahoe. The irony. opcorn:


It is the correct body style. opcorn:


----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

BongTechnician said:


> If your gonna openly support a self serving racist bigot for your nation's presidency, why would you find parking on people's graves even remotely inappropriate?


If you support self serving racist bigots why _wouldn't_ you find parking on graves appropriate?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Might be the poster's Tahoe. The irony. opcorn:
> 
> Plus, I don't see where those trucks are really DIW. Looks like the walking lane stops there anyway.


Ha. It's not my Tahoe. But that's funny. I didn't even notice it! Nice catch.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

freedo84gti said:


> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Dont see one of those every day!! Quite the rare beast


----------



## IDdubber (Oct 18, 2006)

I wish I got a better angle to show just how far out it was sticking, but you get the idea.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> Ha. It's not my Tahoe. But that's funny. I didn't even notice it! Nice catch.


That's exactly what you'd say if it was your Tahoe...

opcorn:


----------



## Leted88 (Feb 5, 2016)




----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

This is probably the worst I've seen. All in the same parking lot, not very far apart either. This was by a liquor store, maybe they were all drunk?


----------



## MorganW. (Dec 26, 2011)

i literally lol'd at the liquor store parkers hahaha ^


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Those spaces look pretty tight. Seems like they needed to fit a specific number of spaces in and used the very smallest space that the city would allow. This always makes for a lot of bad parking and actually ends up making fewer spaces available than if they used slightly larger spaces.



mike02467 said:


> This is probably the worst I've seen. All in the same parking lot, not very far apart either. This was by a liquor store, maybe they were all drunk?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Those spaces look pretty tight. Seems like they needed to fit a specific number of spaces in and used the very smallest space that the city would allow. This always makes for a lot of bad parking and actually ends up making fewer spaces available than if they used slightly larger spaces.


I agree, most of those spaces are mirror-to-mirror on most of those cars.


----------



## JettaGT8V80 (Jun 12, 2003)

mike02467 said:


> This is probably the worst I've seen. All in the same parking lot, not very far apart either. This was by a liquor store, maybe they were all drunk?
> pics of massidiots




just a typical day in Massachusetts honestly and if i'm right that is Chestnut Hill area which is well yeah bunch of people who thinks laws do not apply to them


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> just a typical day in Massachusetts honestly and if i'm right that is Chestnut Hill area which is well yeah bunch of people who thinks laws do not apply to them


Yeah, honestly if you look carefully you will be able to figure out exactly where that lot is.


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Vicelord (Oct 28, 2009)

Relevant:

http://globalnews.ca/news/2729472/c...erns-women-have-trouble-parking/?sf27511046=1


----------



## ChristopherB (Jun 18, 2009)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

JettaGT8V80 said:


> just a typical day in Massachusetts honestly and if i'm right that is Chestnut Hill area which is well yeah bunch of people who thinks laws do not apply to them


I would side with the liqueur store angle, have you seen how bad it is around the NH state line stores?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

ChristopherB said:


>


Badass car, though.


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

I honestly wouldn't even be mad. It is an empty parking lot and he has parked purposefully centered to avoid getting hit by random peoples doors. 
If it was a beater, different story. 
If it was a busy parking lot, different story.
But i fully support this guys decision :thumbup::thumbup:




ChristopherB said:


>


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Ryan1981 said:


> Badass car, though.


raise it.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dravenport said:


> raise it.


Only when driving.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> I honestly wouldn't even be mad. It is an empty parking lot and he has parked purposefully centered to avoid getting hit by random peoples doors.
> If it was a beater, different story.
> If it was a busy parking lot, different story.
> But i fully support this guys decision :thumbup::thumbup:


Agreed. :thumbup:


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

dravenport said:


> raise it.


stfu


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

ChristopherB said:


>


Wants to avoid dings/dents, but parks right next to cart station. Brave man:thumbup:


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Wants to avoid dings/dents, but parks right next to cart station. Brave man:thumbup:


Pretty smart, actually. If someone is that close with a cart, they'll put it in the rack. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

I felt like this should be posted, and it's parking related so...... I present to you the unicorn of underground city parking spaces:


----------



## WD-40 (Oct 9, 2005)

atlantadad said:


> pretty dumb, actually. If someone is that close with a cart, they'll give it a huge shove and hope it ends up in the rack.


ftfy.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

at work so I blacked out the license plates.....


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

rsclyrt said:


> I felt like this should be posted, and it's parking related so...... I present to you the unicorn of underground city parking spaces:


IMO the Jeep is parked too close on the drivers side.
i park in a similar spot to this and hug my passenger mirror so close sometimes i almost rip it off.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

rsclyrt said:


> I felt like this should be posted, and it's parking related so...... I present to you the unicorn of underground city parking spaces:


Space #13 has always been pretty lucky


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

rsclyrt said:


>





cityjohn said:


>


I would never move my car ever again if I found those spots.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Was at Volcanoes National Park, so no telling what state, or even country these folks were from. Hate when people do this when there are a limited number of spots (there were about a dozen spots total at these particular trail heads)










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> Was at Volcanoes National Park, so no telling what state, or even country these folks were from. Hate when people do this when there are a limited number of spots (there were about a dozen spots total at these particular trail heads)


Benefit of doubt, you always have to think how people were parked when they got there.


----------



## Mikewastaken (Dec 13, 2002)

GTIanz said:


> at work so I blacked out the license plates.....


I feel like this is pretty self-correcting over time. If it happens regularly someone will inevitably come around too fast and take the bumper off.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Mikewastaken said:


> I feel like this is pretty self-correcting over time. If it happens regularly someone will inevitably come around too fast and take the bumper off.


Sho-off.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Putting effort into being a bad neighbor...


----------



## BostonB6 (Nov 16, 2005)

mike02467 said:


> Yeah, honestly if you look carefully you will be able to figure out exactly where that lot is.


Thats right on VFW Parkway just down the street from Putterham Circle. That is in West Roxbury, not Chestnut Hill. Chestnut Hill is by BC and Route 9/Comm Ave. I hate that lot. The lot sucks, the stores suck, and the people there suck.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

BostonB6 said:


> Thats right on VFW Parkway just down the street from Putterham Circle. That is in West Roxbury, not Chestnut Hill. Chestnut Hill is by BC and Route 9/Comm Ave. I hate that lot. The lot sucks, the stores suck, and the people there suck.


If you look at the addresses of these stores, it's actually Chestnut Hill whether you want to believe it or not...

Gary's Liquors = 

655 VFW Pkwy, Chestnut Hill, MA 02467

I've lived at 3 different addresses that were considered Chestnut Hill, believe me, it's not just where it shows up on Google maps.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

AtlantaDad said:


> Sho-off.


:laugh:


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

Not even the slightest attempt to keep it between the lines...


----------



## unoudid (Nov 20, 2012)

doublec4 said:


> Not even the slightest attempt to keep it between the lines...


Try had to leave room for that massive family to get out of the doors


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

http://www.autoevolution.com/news/t...s-spark-outrage-reveal-a-problem-108204.html#


----------



## Varrr6 (Jan 16, 2002)

AtlantaDad said:


> Pretty smart, actually. If someone is that close with a cart, they'll put it in the rack.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


And HD tends to put the sheds way off to one side of the parking lot where no one parks. 

Verdict: I'll allow it.


----------



## Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. (Jan 15, 2003)

omoderncultureo said:


> http://www.autoevolution.com/news/t...s-spark-outrage-reveal-a-problem-108204.html#





> Besides, he had a bicycle rack on his towing hook, complete with an actual bike, so backing up to the Supercharger would have been impossible without taking it off first.


So, people can't use their mirrors :what:


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Sir UNBANNED_GERBIL M.B. said:


> So, people can't use their mirrors :what:


The message that I got was that the charging cable was too short to accommodate the extra length of the bike carrier backed up to the edge of the spot.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

VDub2625 said:


> The message that I got was that the charging cable was too short to accommodate the extra length of the bike carrier backed up to the edge of the spot.


So taking his douche-tastic fat-tired bike off the back would be too much work?


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Uber driver parked in a "motorcycle only" space at the grocery store. There is a sign posted on the light pole that's painted brown and its painted on the ground in the space as well. :banghead:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ He could have parked in the Police Only spot that's just in front of him. That one's always open.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> So taking his douche-tastic fat-tired bike off the back would be too much work?


Then do what with it? Leave it lying around? The article also said there were 12 different charging stations, so no people were blocked, I suppose if it's a quick charge it's more a fault of the station (cable length) design than anything.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Came across this d-bag yesterday... :banghead:











*Me:* Nice park job idiot!

*Him:* _What?!_ 

*Me:* You heard me, nice parking job in that COMPACT spot. 

*Him:*_ F*ck you... do you know what I could do to you? I know people. _

*Me:* (starts laughing) Riiiight, OK man... whatever you say. 

*Him:* (walks away cursing in some other language.)

:laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

HorrorPunk said:


> *Him:*_ F*ck you... do you know what I could do to you? I know people.
> __*Me:*"_Are any of them driving instructors?"


Fixed it for me.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

McBanagon said:


> Fixed it for me.


HaHaHa... *ZING! * :thumbup:


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

So I saw this during my lunch break








Then when I was walking back to my car the town did this


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Came out of my apartment last night to head out to dinner and this a**hat was blocking my driveway.










Called the city to come ticket it (which they did) and I asked if they would tow him since he's blocking our driveway. They said only if the car was still there in a hour. :banghead:


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

HorrorPunk said:


> Came out of my apartment last night to head out to dinner and this a**hat was blocking my driveway.
> 
> 
> Called the city to come ticket it (which they did) and I asked if they would tow him since he's blocking our driveway. They said only if the car was still there in a hour. :banghead:


So did they tow it? opcorn:


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

LG6R said:


> So did they tow it? opcorn:


The car was gone when I went back down an hour later, so who knows. I sooooo hope he got towed. LoL


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

HorrorPunk said:


> *Me:* You heard me, nice parking job in that COMPACT spot.
> 
> *Him:*_ F*ck you... do you know what I could do to you? I know people. _
> 
> ...


RIP  Hope you have life insurance for your wife after Vito or Ivan's "friends" come for you


----------



## rockinpandas (May 9, 2006)




----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

Mike! said:


> RIP  Hope you have life insurance for your wife after Vito or Ivan's "friends" come for you


it didn't make sense to me until I saw what car in question was.


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

HorrorPunk said:


> Uber driver parked in a "motorcycle only" space at the grocery store. There is a sign posted on the light pole that's painted brown and its painted on the ground in the space as well. :banghead:


Is that Rock n Roll Ralph's? lol


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

rockinpandas said:


>


Are those 13" wheels?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

leitmotif said:


> Is that Rock n Roll Ralph's? lol


This one's a mile away at La Brea & Fountain.

Rock & Roll Ralphs is on Sunset (rebuilt since the original). Both have parking on the roof that's never crowded.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

_According _to Mrs McBanagon - "I would be embarrassed to park that poorly"


----------



## All Netflix No Chill (Oct 4, 2015)

This is one of my favorite pictures I've ever taken.

RIP Yaris who didn't know how high the curb was.


----------



## All Netflix No Chill (Oct 4, 2015)

Repost issue due to bad connection, please ignore/remove


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

All Netflix No Chill said:


> This is one of my favorite pictures I've ever taken.
> 
> RIP Yaris who didn't know how high the curb was.



I saw a kid in a new Caddy a bunch of years ago come in to a lot and stop hard. Snapped the front air dam right off. I'd be curious to hear his explanation to dad about that.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Finding parking spots on our street is VERY hard because it's one of the only streets in our neighborhood that doesn't require a parking permit. 

This guy parks like this ALL the time... a**hole!!! 











*I heard my neighbor confront him once, asking why he feels the needs to always take up 2 parking spots and the guy said that he wanted to _"protect his car from people hitting his bumpers since it's so nice." _ :banghead:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

All Netflix No Chill said:


> This is one of my favorite pictures I've ever taken.
> 
> RIP Yaris who didn't know how high the curb was.


Thats a write off:laugh:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Really? For that!?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

To play devils advocate here, isn't he just doing his best to park legally? I thought you needed to leave 5 feet between driveway entries to the main road empty and he seems to have done just that. Or maybe it's just like that where i live?



HorrorPunk said:


> Finding parking spots on our street is VERY hard because it's one of the only streets in our neighborhood that doesn't require a parking permit.
> 
> This guy parks like this ALL the time... a**hole!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

MechEngg said:


> To play devils advocate here, isn't he just doing his best to park legally? I thought you needed to leave 5 feet between driveway entries to the main road empty and he seems to have done just that. Or maybe it's just like that where i live?


Per the CA Drivers Handbook, it's 15' from a driveway.

https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/pubs/hdbk/parking


----------



## Phillie Jr. (Jun 17, 2016)

MechEngg said:


> To play devils advocate here, isn't he just doing his best to park legally? I thought you needed to leave 5 feet between driveway entries to the main road empty and he seems to have done just that. Or maybe it's just like that where i live?


Everywhere I've ever seen, the only thing you can't do is block the driveway. People parking like that also drive me crazy.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

HorrorPunk said:


> *I heard my neighbor confront him once, asking why he feels the needs to always take up 2 parking spots and the guy said that he wanted to _"protect his car from people hitting his bumpers since it's so nice." _ :banghead:


Yet he's just inviting someone who parks by feel to do exactly that,










I could totally see someone bashing his car from front or behind to 'fit.'


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

robr2 said:


> Per the CA Drivers Handbook, it's 15' from a driveway.
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/pubs/hdbk/parking


If that is the case, then that probably isn't a legal parking space. At least not for that car as it doesn't appear that there is 15 feet from the rear and if he pulls forward more there might not be 15' from the front. Maybe a Smart car or a motorcycle could park there legally.


----------



## All Netflix No Chill (Oct 4, 2015)

spockcat said:


> If that is the case, then that probably isn't a legal parking space. At least not for that car as it doesn't appear that there is 15 feet from the rear and if he pulls forward more there might not be 15' from the front. Maybe a Smart car or a motorcycle could park there legally.


It could be completely solved if he just parks closer to HIS driveway, because who would care if he's within 15ft of his own property? 

As for the "nice car" reason, if he likes his Camaro and thinks it's that nice, then that's great! But that's a terrible reason to park like an *******.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

robr2 said:


> Per the CA Drivers Handbook, it's 15' from a driveway.
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/pubs/hdbk/parking


15 ft from a fire hydrant. 3 ft from a wheelchair ramp. 

In CA, if the curb is not painted red, you can park right up the driveway. But homeowners are usually allowed 18" on each side of the driveway if you ask the city to paint the curbs.


----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

:face palm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

bzcat said:


> 15 ft from a fire hydrant. 3 ft from a wheelchair ramp.
> 
> In CA, if the curb is not painted red, you can park right up the driveway. But homeowners are usually allowed 18" on each side of the driveway if you ask the city to paint the curbs.


There is the solution. Paint the curb RED some night. Call the police the next day after the paint has dried.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> There is the solution. Paint the curb RED some night. Call the police the next day after the paint has dried.


We already had a thread about this situation. opcorn:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

AHouseOnFire said:


> :face palm:


Colorado?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

bzcat said:


> 15 ft from a fire hydrant. 3 ft from a wheelchair ramp.
> 
> In CA, if the curb is not painted red, you can park right up the driveway. But homeowners are usually allowed 18" on each side of the driveway if you ask the city to paint the curbs.


I stand corrected - 15' from a hydrant or fire station driveway.


----------



## AHouseOnFire (Nov 20, 2012)

Mike! said:


> Colorado?


Indeed - it is.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

col.mustard said:


> Really? For that!?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Is that a pug in the passenger window?


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Is that a pug in the passenger window?


Now that's the worst disguise ever.

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## .LSinLV. (Nov 13, 2009)

AtlantaDad said:


> Now that's the worst disguise ever.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

AHouseOnFire said:


> :face palm:


Image needs more tilt.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

MechEngg said:


> To play devils advocate here, isn't he just doing his best to park legally? I thought you needed to leave 5 feet between driveway entries to the main road empty and he seems to have done just that. Or maybe it's just like that where i live?





robr2 said:


> Per the CA Drivers Handbook, it's 15' from a driveway.
> 
> https://www.dmv.ca.gov/portal/dmv/detail/pubs/hdbk/parking



In all honesty... do ANY of you park that far away from someone's driveway? LoL 

Seriously though, parking in the middle when 2 cars can _*EASILY*_ fit without blocking anyone's driveway is just a d*ck move. You'd be just as mad if it happened in front on YOUR apartment/home.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Is that a pug in the passenger window?


It's a pug in a Bug parked smug


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)




----------



## DFWSKATE (Sep 6, 2007)

HorrorPunk said:


> Finding parking spots on our street is VERY hard because it's one of the only streets in our neighborhood that doesn't require a parking permit.
> 
> This guy parks like this ALL the time... a**hole!!!
> 
> ...


I live in Baltimore and our neighborhood is almost all street parking. I see people who park like this all the time.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


>


Well, that's a relative term.

A DI, VVT, 5th-gen small block is a hell of a lot more fuel efficient than a C10. Good thinking, Emmett.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Lucian1988 said:


>


Could be a hybrid model. Or CNG.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Ryan1981 said:


> Could be a hybrid model. Or CNG.



its emmet's truck, it runs on trolls and possums.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


> its emmet's truck, it runs on trolls and possums.


:thumbup:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Lucian1988 said:


> its emmet's truck, it runs on trolls and possums.


Like I said. Hybrid.


----------



## Sortafast (Oct 6, 2001)

King of the douchebags parked at my son's school. No disabled tag.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sortafast said:


> King of the douchebags parked at my son's school. No disabled tag.


False. Only the mentally slow drive those things.


----------



## 10altimasr (May 12, 2011)

Right in front of the restaurant. The plate said retired Army and I looked for "disabled vet" or any handicap placard but there were none. And there was more than 1 handicapped spots available, if needed.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sparkym4 (May 2, 2016)

*Absurd*

This is just crazy how these people get their drivers license


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

No tag. Though, he's taking up BOTH handicap spots😠

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

10altimasr said:


> Right in front of the restaurant. The plate said retired Army and I looked for "disabled vet" or any handicap placard but there were none. And there was more than 1 handicapped spots available, if needed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How long was he there?


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

HorrorPunk said:


> Finding parking spots on our street is VERY hard because it's one of the only streets in our neighborhood that doesn't require a parking permit.
> 
> This guy parks like this ALL the time... a**hole!!!
> 
> ...


This looks so familiar it's driving me insane. I thought it was Stanley and Romaine at first, but I was off .

Here's where I thought it was:

https://www.google.com/maps/@34.089...4AG6dJgJx_PgGI7L6w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1


----------



## 10altimasr (May 12, 2011)

McBanagon said:


> How long was he there?


He was there before we got there and we were there for at least an hour. Jeep was still there when we left.

P.S. Sorry about the pic, I took it as I was walking back to my car and didn't think about it as I was in a partial food coma from the new loaded bloomin' onion.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

10altimasr said:


> the new loaded bloomin' onion.


ooooh, luxurious


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Hit & run hide?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

JOHNS92JETTA said:


> Hit & run hide?


All of r/Vancouver was screaming hit & run, but I would not be surprised if the (money-laundering) driver is just that much of an idiot, it being Vancouver. 

Lot of people have reported the vid to police, we will see what happens.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

10altimasr said:


> the new loaded bloomin' onion.


BRB, hitting Google.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

That Cayenne video just has me speechless... wow.

I-... I just have no idea where to begin.


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

Mike! said:


> That Cayenne video just has me speechless... wow.
> 
> I-... I just have no idea where to begin.


I do.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

VadGTI said:


> This looks so familiar it's driving me insane. I thought it was Stanley and Romaine at first, but I was off .
> 
> Here's where I thought it was:
> 
> https://www.google.com/maps/@34.089...4AG6dJgJx_PgGI7L6w!2e0!7i13312!8i6656!6m1!1e1



Close-ish.... only 16 blocks away from me. HaHa


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

<cayenne video>

I was really hoping the driver would have hopped out at the end and yelled "Nail'd it!"


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Asian drivers :banghead::facepalm:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> All of r/Vancouver was screaming hit & run, but I would not be surprised if the (money-laundering) driver is just that much of an idiot, it being Vancouver.
> 
> Lot of people have reported the vid to police, we will see what happens.


Hit & run. Unlicensed teen driver.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/parking-video-viral-teenager-damage-1.3649308

Go Internet!


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Mike! said:


> Hit & run. Unlicensed teen driver.
> 
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/parking-video-viral-teenager-damage-1.3649308
> 
> Go Internet!


Ha.


----------



## VertigoGTI (Apr 1, 2001)

> Montague said the teen would have received a $276 ticket for driving without a licence had he remained at the scene.
> 
> Instead, he now has to deal with insurers, ICBC — and the wrath of his mom.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Woman choked on the parallel parking job in front of everyone having lunch.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

20thAna3282 said:


> Woman choked on the parallel parking job* in front of everyone* having lunch.


Well that's embarrassing


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

20thAna3282 said:


> Woman choked on the parallel parking job in front of everyone having lunch.



based on the damage down the side of the vehicle this isn't the first time and this just further illustrates why HUGE SUV's should require a special endorsement on their license. There are definitely people who shouldn't be piloting 7000 lb vehicles.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Well that's embarrassing


and in front of 2 'murican flags!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GTIanz said:


> based on the damage down the side of the vehicle this isn't the first time and this just further illustrates why HUGE SUV's should require a special endorsement on their license. There are definitely people who shouldn't be piloting 7000 lb vehicles.


Then she gets a pass. That vehicle doesn't weigh 7000 lbs.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

GTIanz said:


> based on the damage down the side of the vehicle this isn't the first time and this just further illustrates why HUGE SUV's should require a special endorsement on their license. There are definitely people who shouldn't be piloting 7000 lb vehicles.


Is that damage on the door or just a reflection? 

And that Expedition is probably ~5500 lbs...


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

Saw this on Instagram today


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

m_stabs said:


> Saw this on Instagram today


Putting zip-ties in my glove compartment BRB


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

m_stabs said:


> Saw this on Instagram today


That's great. haha


----------



## Tornado2dr (Mar 31, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Putting zip-ties in my glove compartment BRB


Like you don't already have a bunch in that old VW


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Why the actual F would anyone do that ?:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:



m_stabs said:


> Saw this on Instagram today


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

J-Tim said:


> Why the actual F would anyone do that ?:screwy::screwy::screwy::screwy:


This is the parking thread... notice the line under the car?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

m_stabs said:


> Saw this on Instagram today


That is awesome! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

VDub2625 said:


> This is the parking thread... notice the line under the car?


Oh, so it wasn't the owner who did this ? 

I think it would be better if the trolley was zipped on the passenger side so the driver would drive off with that thing still attached.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

m_stabs said:


> Saw this on Instagram today


That is awesome.


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

J-Tim said:


> Oh, so it wasn't the owner who did this ?
> 
> I think it would be better if the trolley was zipped on the passenger side so the driver would drive off with that thing still attached.


Yes, this! And on camera please!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

The truck in the background looks like it might deserve the same treatment. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Off to get the black zip ties from the shop:laugh:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)




----------



## zSundown (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## mx5er (Apr 28, 2001)

If you can't park it properly b/c it's too big, then don't own it in the first place :banghead:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

I post this every 5-10 pages or so, but valve stem core removers are about a buck a pack. Just make sure you remove at least 2 for the really bad offenders. A simple tire-change isn't enough sometimes. :thumbup:


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

zSundown said:


>


Tow hooks and running boards...you could zip tie a whole ****load of carts to that thing...


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

AtlantaDad said:


> Tow hooks and running boards...you could zip tie a whole ****load of carts to that thing...


And let's not forget, metal zipties are available online or possibly at your local retailer. opcorn:

Edit: $11.19 with free Prime shipping for a 100pk. of SS zipties, might need a pack to add to the stem removers.


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

J-Tim said:


> Oh, so it wasn't the owner who did this ?
> 
> I think it would be better if the trolley was zipped on the passenger side so the driver would drive off with that thing still attached.


That would be hilarious


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

Two-for-one at Harbor Freight a couple days ago:









Truck is taking up four spots; sedan's right rear is over the line.

Awhile back, and kind of a two-for in keeping with the current thread theme:









Idiot not only parked over the line, but into a cart. :screwy::laugh:


----------



## KevinC (Feb 16, 1999)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Stolen from a friend's facebook post


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## VR6OOM (Nov 8, 2002)

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

What is wrong with that Highlander?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

VR6OOM said:


> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


It's inside the lines. No harm.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

When I went into the store.










When I came out of the store 10 minutes later. 










That spot must be cursed.


----------



## 10altimasr (May 12, 2011)

Habitual offender at this same place near my house.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## WorldRallyBlue (Nov 21, 2005)

Hellcat Charger spotted in British Columbia!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

WorldRallyBlue said:


> Hellcat Charger spotted in British Columbia!


Douche-move since that's truly a charging spot. :thumbdown:


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

VR6OOM said:


> oddly parked car, but within the lines


Did you passive-aggressively park a shopping cart next to it, too?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Douche-move since that's truly a charging spot. :thumbdown:


Douche move for sure, but kind of funny. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> Douche move for sure, but kind of funny.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I find drivers of things like SRT cars or big pickups get their jollies off of doing things like that. They think they're being funny, but they're just being douchey.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Mike! said:


> I find drivers of things like SRT cars or big pickups get their jollies off of doing things like that. They think they're being funny, but they're just being douchey.


That is true though. It's funny only for a few seconds. To go out and do this on a regular basis is just plain stupid.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fracas (Mar 1, 2001)

Mike! said:


> I find drivers of things like SRT cars or big pickups get their jollies off of doing things like that. They think they're being funny, but they're just being douchey.


Yup its the opposite of the "Prius Smug" I see allot of


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

2ohgti said:


> Douche move for sure, but kind of funny.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


As funny as needing petrol and having a Prius sitting at the only unused pump? Or, not funny at all if your IQ reaches double digits. opcorn:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> As funny as needing petrol and having a Tesla sitting at the only unused pump? Or, not funny at all if your IQ reaches double digits. opcorn:


FTFY as a Prius does use gas.


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

How about this asshat? It's always the BMW drivers around here...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

My parking job yesterday.


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

TequilaMockingbird said:


> How about this asshat? It's always the BMW drivers around here...


looks like he/she doesn't want to be too close to the two dumpsters.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DasCC said:


> looks like he/she doesn't want to be too close to the two dumpsters.


And the building back there looks like the ghetto. I would guess this is in the back of some strip plaza where only employees park. And it doesn't look very heavily trafficked either.


----------



## Geesevs (Aug 1, 2006)

VR6OOM said:


> Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


i see nothing wrong here


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> As funny as needing petrol and having a Prius sitting at the only unused pump? Or, not funny at all if your IQ reaches double digits. opcorn:


Why on Earth are you saying "petrol"? It's almost as dumb as not knowing that Prius' are hybrids and take gas.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Hostile said:


> Why on Earth are you saying "petrol"? It's almost as dumb as not knowing that Prius' are hybrids and take gas.


Pissy 'brit coworker looking over my shoulder swears hybrids and electric vehicles are the same. Has tried to convince me all day the company C-max is all electric. I've only filled the tank "for the heater and A/C to function". This guy's a riot. Claims to be into VWs for a decade now but has never heard of this place. :sly:

He'll be here for another 2 months. opcorn:


----------



## TequilaMockingbird (Jul 1, 2016)

spockcat said:


> And the building back there looks like the ghetto. I would guess this is in the back of some strip plaza where only employees park. And it doesn't look very heavily trafficked either.


It's actually the parking lot for a brewery in Minneapolis -- there's 40 parking spots total with half of them being empty at this time.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

WorldRallyBlue said:


> Hellcat Charger spotted in British Columbia!


It's a dodge charger... He's parked there to charge other EV's... obviously :laugh:


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

TaaT said:


> My parking job yesterday.



Hey that’s shopping cart and zip-tie material


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Crunch. Not the worst ever, but the license plate and plate frame are bent up nicely.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

mike02467 said:


> It's a dodge charger... He's parked there to charge other EV's... obviously :laugh:


No no. A _Dodge_ Charger only charges other Dodges.


----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Crunch. Not the worst ever, but the license plate and plate frame are bent up nicely.


Judging by the already existent scratch on the side of the bumper and now the front "crunch", that CTS is off to a very sorry ending.


----------



## MartyMcFly88MPH (Feb 18, 2013)

BMW doing BMW things


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

My wife and I went to the movies and since I am an elitist BMW prick, I parked my car far enough away in an empty parking lot to avoid the minivan/SUV brigade containing tiny door flingers. Fast forward two hours later and we come out to this:



Now, while there is technically nothing wrong with the way he/she actually parked, bruh...seriously? You are this guy...


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

LieutenantShinySides said:


> My wife and I went to the movies and since I am an elitist BMW prick, I parked my car far enough away in an empty parking lot to avoid the minivan/SUV brigade containing tiny door flingers. Fast forward two hours later and we come out to this:
> 
> 
> 
> Now, while there is technically nothing wrong with the way he/she actually parked, bruh...seriously?


I find it 100% hilarious when people do this.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sometimes you have to show off your extreme vehicle. Sometimes you just need to park in the shade.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

LieutenantShinySides said:


> My wife and I went to the movies and since I am an elitist BMW prick, I parked my car far enough away in an empty parking lot to avoid the minivan/SUV brigade containing tiny door flingers. Fast forward two hours later and we come out to this:



How come there is no leaves on the trees in the middle of July in CA?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Sometimes you have to show off your extreme vehicle. Sometimes you just need to park in the shade.


----------



## LieutenantShinySides (May 4, 2007)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> How come there is no leaves on the trees in the middle of July in CA?


I lived in Washington at the time. And that pretty much looks like July in WA, anyway.


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

GoHomePossum said:


>


He gets a pass. You don't want any dents in your fly-ass PT Cruiser.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Ryan1981 said:


> He gets a pass. You don't want any dents in your fly-ass PT Cruiser.


I guess you did not read the signs at the front of the spots?
Dents would be the least of my worries. :laugh:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I guess you did not read the signs at the front of the spots?
> Dents would be the least of my worries. :laugh:







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I guess you did not read the signs at the front of the spots?
> Dents would be the least of my worries.


I vote for a pass, since the store employees probably couldn't tell the difference. "Ahh man, we gotta clean up another piece of **** from the horse parking..."

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> I guess you did not read the signs at the front of the spots?
> Dents would be the least of my worries. :laugh:


Ha. I certainly did not see those. Awesome.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


>


If there was someone parked in the space in front of the UHaul with vehicle in tow, someone else should have parked in the space directly behind him. Would have made it next to impossible for the UHaul to get out.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

don't care how old, nice, british, canadian, etc. your car is, you still park like a d




















AND, isn't this minx like 2ft shorter in length than your standard new 4dr family car


----------



## mjohn (Oct 26, 2003)

^ maybe the wind blew it


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

col.mustard said:


> AND, isn't this minx like 2ft shorter in length than your standard new 4dr family car


That's as far as it's managed to drive today.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> If there was someone parked in the space in front of the UHaul with vehicle in tow, someone else should have parked in the space directly behind him. Would have made it next to impossible for the UHaul to get out.


That UHaul's driver had attempted to pull all the way through and use both spaces, but didn't quite pull forward enough. Even if they did, the Saturn would have still been in the lane.


----------



## adrew (Aug 15, 2003)

Spotted on Reddit








https://www.reddit.com/r/funny/comments/4tl4nr/smart_car_isnt_having_it/


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Someone zip tied a shopping cart to the Nissan Titan? :laugh:



adrew said:


> Spotted on Reddit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

I'm in Amsterdam on vacation and I saw this car parallel parked right by a canal. It's LHD so I hope that the driver went out through the passenger side.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Someone zip tied a shopping cart to the Nissan Titan? :laugh:


Is that one of those new smart carts?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

trbochrg said:


> I'm in Amsterdam on vacation and I saw this car parallel parked right by a canal. It's LHD so I hope that the driver went out through the passenger side.


----------



## cuppie (May 4, 2005)

Leaving Mass a couple of weeks ago: a two-fer!


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

:banghead:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

trbochrg said:


> I'm in Amsterdam on vacation and I saw this car parallel parked right by a canal. It's LHD so I hope that the driver went out through the passenger side.


balls of steel


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

All in the same lot.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Liquor store. this explains everything


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Liquor store. this explains everything


Yeah. And a tobacco store.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Liquor store. this explains everything





Ryan1981 said:


> Yeah. And a tobacco store.


... and a CRV!


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

I was also just in Amsterdam and a few other European countries. Some of the parallel parking skills are crazy good. Totally contrasts the dumb **** you see around here


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

doublec4 said:


> I was also just in Amsterdam and a few other European countries. Some of the parallel parking skills are crazy good. Totally contrasts the dumb **** you see around here


Cars are also generally smaller and more maneuverable in Europe.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Cars are also generally smaller and more maneuverable in Europe.


They have smaller size engines yes, but cars aren't smaller in Europe. BTW to get a license in Europe is not as easy as ordering number 1 from McDonalds in states.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> They have smaller size engines yes, but cars aren't smaller in Europe. BTW to get a license in Europe is not as easy as ordering number 1 from McDonalds in states.


Well, they don't sell these in the States, do they?


----------



## mjohn (Oct 26, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Well, they don't sell these in the States, do they?


Or these. Yet it's seen driving all over "California"


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Then a this van wanted to join in on the fun. 










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

At the gym, a PT Cruiser blocking not one, but two traffic lanes by strategically positioning itself.










Best part? Parking lot wasn’t even remotely full.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Cars are also generally smaller and more maneuverable in Europe.


Are MK3 Golfs in Europe smaller than the MK3 Golfs we got in America? :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mike02467 said:


> Are MK3 Golfs in Europe smaller than the MK3 Golfs we got in America? :screwy:


Yes, and the 7 series BMW is only the size of a 5 series BMW over there. A BMW the size of our 7 series is actually their secret 9 series. Europe gets all the good stuff.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

mike02467 said:


> Are MK3 Golfs in Europe smaller than the MK3 Golfs we got in America? :screwy:


No :facepalm:. I mean people generally buy smaller there whether it's because of money or parking.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Elite_Deforce said:


> No :facepalm:. I mean people generally buy smaller there whether it's because of money or parking.


I'd lean more towards parking and upkeep - had a Danish friend who smirked when she saw my Golf because it's considered a family car over in Denmark.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

from the grand tour twitter page 



> @RichardHammond My parking is even more impressive


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

OOhhhh Seminole fans.....That's not lamin-x on those taillights either.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

HackAC said:


> OOhhhh Seminole fans.....That's not lamin-x on those taillights either.


**** is up with the parking blocks? They must have eyeballed the block (and they still didn't do it well). I've never seen blocks offset to be centered on the line before. :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> **** is up with the parking blocks? They must have eyeballed the block (and they still didn't do it well). I've never seen blocks offset to be centered on the line before. :screwy:


Helps to trip drunks and unfamiliar people at night.


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> **** is up with the parking blocks? They must have eyeballed the block (and they still didn't do it well). I've never seen blocks offset to be centered on the line before. :screwy:


Ill post pics tomorrow, but this person's significant other has spray painted tail lights on a Tundra as well with,....... Sheet rock putty patched all over the body to I guess cover up dings. I think it's called spackle up North...


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

All the space in the world to the left and they still park on the line. I guess I'm lucky I could open my door.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Nailed it


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Nailed it


At least he is protected from rock chips.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

First 2 pictures were directly across from one another!

The BMW, same store different day. He didn't want his precious wagon to be in the sun.









different strip mall


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

*Why v. 264647789 (poor parking content)*









No matter the size of the vehicle this is never acceptable yet I see it everyday.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Nailed it! Right in front of a small Trader Joe's parking lot too. License plate is from Texas before you make fun of FL drivers.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Huge parking lot at the gym, but this person felt the need to go halfway into motorcycle parking to protect their incredible machine. Notice that they even moved the "Motorcycle Parking Only" sign in order to fit.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

NightTrain EX said:


> Huge parking lot at the gym, but this person felt the need to go halfway into motorcycle parking to protect their incredible machine. Notice that they even moved the "Motorcycle Parking Only" sign in order to fit.


If the motorcycle parking is occupied by motorcycles, might as well take a handicapped spot (no placard)!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NightTrain EX said:


> If the motorcycle parking is occupied by motorcycles, might as well take a handicapped spot (no placard)!


Call the police and report him.


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Call the police and report him.


Fraternal order of police tags. They probably wouldn't do anything.


----------



## rabbitmoon (Aug 18, 2009)

Parking by braille fail.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Typical F-body driver, think they own the world 










http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...vy-SS-Charger-SRT-392-Charger-Scat-Pack/page4


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

NightTrain EX said:


> Fraternal order of police tags. They probably wouldn't do anything.


If parking is separate from police, call a meter maid, they likely don't care about FOP.


----------



## Bocesco (Jul 11, 2012)

At the drive test centre waiting to take my motorcycle road test...

https://vimeo.com/179200514

https://www.dropbox.com/s/jyub9uf5c1g3uyx/Video 2016-08-17, 10 50 27 AM.mov?dl=0


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Bocesco said:


> At the drive test centre waiting to take my motorcycle road test...


This actually explains quite a bit.


----------



## Bocesco (Jul 11, 2012)

AtlantaDad said:


> This actually explains quite a bit.


And yet despite their clear lack of park skills, 9 out of 10 will pass.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Mike! said:


> Typical F-body driver, think they own the world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lolol

That was the salesman. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I mean technically he is parking his car....


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

http://www.vezess.hu/vezetunk/2016/08/20/ez-a-13-magyar-autos-kiakasztotta-a-bunkosagmerot/


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

KeiCar said:


> I mean technically he is parking his car....


frankly that's amazing


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

:thumbup:

SWEEEEEEET.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> frankly that's amazing


Until he buys a new car that is 2" longer or 1" wider.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

spockcat said:


> Until he buys a new car that is 2" longer or 1" wider.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

From this past Sat in NY:










Just for fun...


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Ah, the self-importance that comes with a new school year.
The sign is there specifically to keep parents from doing exactly what she is doing. Maybe her kid can read the sign to her.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Parking; you're doing it wrong.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Parking; you're doing it wrong.


Someone's gonna be pissed when they come back to a dead battery because they left the dome light on.


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Claff said:


>


Those 6ULs?


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Parking; you're doing it wrong.


Awww, look, someone threw away a perfectly good BMW. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6srI0EVwTUE


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Guy was too lazy to park on the street, yet takes 10 minutes to park that thing. It's a real small lot with one entrance/exit.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

GolfTango said:


> From this past Sat in NY:


What I've never understood about boots is if it's a no parking zone because you don't want someone parked there / blocking something (like a hydrant) / impeding traffic, why would you do something that _keeps_ the car there? Just write a ticket or tow like everywhere else...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Mike! said:


> What I've never understood about boots is if it's a no parking zone because you don't want someone parked there / blocking something (like a hydrant) / impeding traffic, why would you do something that _keeps_ the car there? Just write a ticket or tow like everywhere else...


If they just tow away, then it doesn't teach a lesson to others looking for parking. But seeing a booted car on the street when you are looking for parking is a big deterrent. Also, it is easier to manage with just a small number of roving parking officers. Fines are far more likely to be paid that just tickets (can't have your car back unless the ticket is paid and boot removed). But no messy towing companies to force people to deal with.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

iThread said:


> Those 6ULs?


Yes they are


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> If they just tow away, then it doesn't teach *a lesson to others looking for parking.*


Huh? Typically, boots are placed on vehicles with a large number of unpaid tickets, not because the car is parked somewhere illegally. 

If the car is in a spot where it shouldn't be (hydrant, driveway, snow route, sweeping), then placing a boot on it is a monumentally stupid idea, because the car is still there, in the way of whatever it's not supposed to be blocking. That makes no sense.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No comment


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

trump truck.

"make America great again" said the problem with America.

The irony is palpable.


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

Typical BMW owner.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Cassetrop said:


> Typical BMW owner.


helps if the no parking signs are facing the street. Just sayin.


----------



## g34343greg (Jan 9, 2014)

Surf Green said:


> Ah, the self-importance that comes with a new school year.
> The sign is there specifically to keep parents from doing exactly what she is doing. Maybe her kid can read the sign to her.


I live near a school where there is parking allowed on the side of the street opposite the school, but no parking signs and yellow curbs near the school. Every year there is 1 parent that thinks the no parking sign is a reserved parking spot for them.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

spockcat said:


> No comment


Aren't these Ram heavy duty made in Mexico?

Edit: Yep, Saltillo, Mexico :thumbup:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

bzcat said:


> Aren't these Ram heavy duty made in Mexico?
> 
> Edit: Yep, Saltillo, Mexico :thumbup:


HA!, and now I feel like this needs repeating...


trump truck.

"make America great again" said the problem with America.

The irony is palpable.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> I mean technically he is parking his car....


Wow that is brilliant! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

2ohgti said:


> Wow that is brilliant!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Most impressive part is the pristene condition of the metal gate behind his parking ramp.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

Saw this fine individual when out for dinner a couple nights ago.

Admittedly the spots are smaller than average, but if you can't fit your hummer in the spot, it's a classless move to park into the handicapped spot and maybe you should park further back in the lot.


----------



## surefooted (May 21, 2001)

And yea, they were touching...


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

Saw this while walking the dog. How do you not notice?:banghead:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

This was from a week or so ago. I'm convinced the person thought that cars were supposed to be between the parking bumpers and that the white line represented where the middle of the car went


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

davewg said:


> This was from a week or so ago. I'm convinced the person thought that cars were supposed to be between the parking bumpers and that the white line represented where the middle of the car went


If that's the case, they parked really well! 

Too bad no one has ever set up a parking lot that way....


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)




----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

m_stabs said:


>


That VW is also DIW, but in a different context.


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

It's a void spot by a tight corner. I purposely pull up farther to avoid the people ripping around from clipping my bumper


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

m_stabs said:


> It's a void spot by a tight corner. I purposely pull up farther to avoid the people ripping around from clipping my bumper


he's not talking about your parking job...


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

TooFitToQuit said:


> That VW is also DIW, but in a different context.





m_stabs said:


> It's a void spot by a tight corner. I purposely pull up farther to avoid the people ripping around from clipping my bumper


I might be wrong, but I don't think he was talking about your parking.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

m_stabs said:


> It's a void spot by a tight corner. I purposely pull up farther to avoid the people ripping around from clipping my bumper


I think he's referring to your band's name: Rusty Hood and the Bumpers.


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

Ya seems everyone got his meaning but me lol guess I don't see anything wrong with my car


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)

:laugh:


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

VR6ix said:


> :laugh:


Technically only taking up one spot


----------



## DasCC (Feb 24, 2009)

VR6ix said:


> :laugh:





:thumbup:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

VR6ix said:


> :laugh:


lol was coming over here to do the same thing


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

m_stabs said:


> Ya seems everyone got his meaning but me lol guess I don't see anything wrong with my car


Front bumper color, rusty hood and all too visible tow hook for track-cred. All on a soccer mom's Jetta. See it now?


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

AtlantaDad said:


> I think he's referring to your band's name: Rusty Hood and the Bumpers.



It has an off-color fender too....


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

IwannaGTI said:


> It has an off-color fender too....


As perplexing as that may be, I'm more confused by the hood on the roof. 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

IwannaGTI said:


> It has an off-color fender too....


Waaay past that now


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

AtlantaDad said:


> As perplexing as that may be, I'm more confused by the hood on the roof.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


From a roof rack thread. Spare hood


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Front bumper color, rusty hood and all too visible tow hook for track-cred. All on a soccer mom's Jetta. See it now?


Seeing as that's how I want my car to look, I don't see anything wrong with it. Thanks for your interest though


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)

Classic BMW.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

m_stabs said:


> Seeing as that's how I want my car to look, I don't see anything wrong with it. Thanks for your interest though


The headlight electrical tape really exudes class in a way an exposed tow hook never could. All good choices. :thumbup:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

accidental l8 apex said:


> the headlight *pinstriping* really exudes class in a way an exposed tow hook never could. All good choices. :thumbup:


ftfy  :d


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## QnBsDreadnaught (Apr 5, 2016)

I keep these printed and in the car for all occasions.
Enjoy.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


Too funny, TCL Gold! 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

surefooted said:


> And yea, they were touching...


In cases like this you can't help wondering who parked first


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

doublec4 said:


> I was also just in Amsterdam and a few other European countries. Some of the parallel parking skills are crazy good. Totally contrasts the dumb **** you see around here


In a number of parts of France they nudge their way into spaces - 'Beaucoup de Camry Dents' you might say. And they drive at night with no lights... I'll stop right there :banghead:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

SLVRon said:


> In a number of parts of France they nudge their way into spaces - 'Beaucoup de Camry Dents' you might say. And they drive at night with no lights... I'll stop right there :banghead:


This is par for the course in most major European cities. It is harder to spot cars without scrapes and dents than with.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

Entitled bitch


----------



## NHDUBN#2 (Sep 5, 2007)

Oh man do i hate this. Having family members who i have watched struggle when A-holes do this. I hate this crap.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dieselstation said:


> Entitled bitch


Karma will get them in the form of Chipotle's Revenge.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Dieselstation said:


> Entitled bitch


This could be remedied simply by touching it and leaving greasy fingerprints on it. It's something I'd never even consider outside of this exception. The owner would definitely come out and then you could ask them to move. :thumbup:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Dieselstation said:


> Entitled bitch
> 
> :Huracan in handicapped spot:



Just to confirm, no handicap permit/tag? Just because someone drives a Huracan doesn't mean they might not have a valid tag, just to play devil's advocate


----------



## DoubleReflex (Jan 24, 2006)

aar0n. said:


> Just to confirm, no handicap permit/tag? Just because someone drives a Huracan doesn't mean they might not have a valid tag, just to play devil's advocate


Doesn't matter if they do have a placard displayed properly, they are still parked illegally.


----------



## elite.mafia (Mar 17, 2010)

DoubleReflex said:


> Doesn't matter if they do have a placard displayed properly, they are still parked illegally.


I'm not sure how that is illegal, maybe parked like a dick in the striped zone, but maybe the passenger was the handicapped person and needed to get out and into a wheelchair, hence the extra space left on the right side? opcorn:


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Beside the drivers side is hashmarked, meaning a designated ramp or walkway of some kind. No parking allowed. (barely visible from the 'G' to the left rear tire).


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

elite.mafia said:


> I'm not sure how that is illegal, maybe parked like a dick in the striped zone, but maybe the passenger was the handicapped person and needed to get out and into a wheelchair, hence the extra space left on the right side? opcorn:


They are over the line into a no parking area. It is illegally parked.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

HorrorPunk said:


> Uber driver parked in a "motorcycle only" space at the grocery store. There is a sign posted on the light pole that's painted brown and its painted on the ground in the space as well. :banghead:


Ha!

I used to work in that exact Ralphs on Fountain/La Brea in '05 when I was in high school and there was almost always someone (i.e. not a motorcycle) taking up that spot.

edit: now that I think about it, i think that used to be an "emergency" or "police" vehicle only spot. regardless, there was always someone that it was designated for in it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Come on Ford. You can do better than that.  










Thanks Cale


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Tying up the first two spots at the mall.


----------



## WilNJ (Aug 20, 2012)

elite.mafia said:


> but maybe the passenger was the handicapped person and needed to get out and into a wheelchair, hence the extra space left on the right side? opcorn:


Where would you keep a wheelchair in a Huracan?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

WilNJ said:


> Where would you keep a wheelchair in a Huracan?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Please, stop making sense.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Come on Ford. You can do better than that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dang that thing is small


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

WilNJ said:


> Where would you keep a wheelchair in a Huracan?
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You don't need to. You can afford to have your butler bring the wheelchair in the hummer.


----------



## WilNJ (Aug 20, 2012)

Granted it's a temporary parking lot without lines but I get to hear grown men crying at least once a week that there's not enough space in the lot. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

WilNJ said:


> Granted it's a temporary parking lot without lines but I get to hear grown men crying at least once a week that there's not enough space in the lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That might be the greatest potato pic of 2016.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

acsean792 said:


> That might be the greatest potato pic of 2016.


You beat me to it^   

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

WilNJ said:


> Granted it's a temporary parking lot without lines but I get to hear grown men crying at least once a week that there's not enough space in the lot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have the same problem where I'm at. People just can't park.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Dead on 😉

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## WilNJ (Aug 20, 2012)

acsean792 said:


> That might be the greatest potato pic of 2016.


That was while the car was moving. If you like I can post the other dozen pics that I handed out when the "men" started bitching at our meeting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ImpeccableNEW (Aug 18, 2016)

AHouseOnFire said:


> :face palm:


I actually do this sometimes though I'd just be on the edge of the curb not the grass, minivans are a bit wider and to keep mouth breather from slamming they're doors into me this method works fine


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Not sure if this belongs here. My one neighbor parks one of his many cars in the other neighbor's driveway when they are away. 
One day the other neighbor came home and couldn't park in his own driveway. He was looking at the car, and asked me who's it was. 
The Volt is the one at the wrong house. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

ImpeccableNEW said:


> I actually do this sometimes though I'd just be on the edge of the curb not the grass, minivans are a bit wider and to keep mouth breather from slamming they're doors into me this method works fine


What about if they are doing the grass that day? :O


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

2ohgti said:


> Not sure if this belongs here. My one neighbor parks one of his many cars in the other neighbor's driveway when they are away.
> One day the other neighbor came home and couldn't park in his own driveway. He was looking at the car, and asked me who's it was.
> The Volt is the one at the wrong house.
> 
> ...


Dick move.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> Not sure if this belongs here. My one neighbor parks one of his many cars in the other neighbor's driveway when they are away.
> One day the other neighbor came home and couldn't park in his own driveway. He was looking at the car, and asked me who's it was.
> The Volt is the one at the wrong house.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

@McMike said:


>


You can enlarge. Deal 

Better than something like this 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

2ohgti said:


> You can enlarge. Deal
> 
> Better than something like this
> 
> ...


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

WilNJ said:


> That was while the car was moving. If you like I can post the other dozen pics that I handed out when the "men" started bitching at our meeting.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Were any of those dozen pics in focus? If they are, why were they not posted in the first place? :laugh:


----------



## RoyalAl (Feb 17, 2006)

Seriously dude?


----------



## WilNJ (Aug 20, 2012)

NightTrain EX said:


> Were any of those dozen pics in focus? If they are, why were they not posted in the first place? :laugh:


Were you actually laughing so hard you were crying when you selected that emoticon or did you just grab the first one that illustrated your point?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

NightTrain EX said:


> Were any of those dozen pics in focus? If they are, why were they not posted in the first place? :laugh:


Wondering the same thing


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

WilNJ said:


> Were you actually laughing so hard you were crying when you selected that emoticon or did you just grab the first one that illustrated your point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just grabbed a laughing one. Thought it was funny.


----------



## WilNJ (Aug 20, 2012)

NightTrain EX said:


> Just grabbed a laughing one. Thought it was funny.


Hmm. Interesting. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

WilNJ said:


> Were you actually laughing so hard you were crying when you selected that emoticon or did you just grab the first one that illustrated your point?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What are you talking about with the crying?
The emoji he used was the stock laughing one from the forum. If your mobile device changed it then that is on you. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Hamburgersquad (Aug 15, 2016)

That's a sweet looking van thing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hamburgersquad said:


> That's a sweet looking van thing.


Family in the front, free candy in the rear.


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

Here's one at a country club


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

KeiCar said:


>


I think there are only three cars parked correctly.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

Signs say: Compact Cars Only


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Volkl said:


> Signs say: Compact Cars Only...


He might have a compact or two in the back


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

All_Euro said:


> He might have a compact or two in the back


...and what about the Exploder?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## derekjl (Jun 24, 2006)

VA-Dubber said:


> ...and what about the Exploder?


Mkmkm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

VA-Dubber said:


> ...and what about the Exploder?


Ya, he’s way out of line - should def get a ticket.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Almost daily coming into work and 3rd shift can never land in a parking spot.













Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cassetrop (Apr 16, 2002)




----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Might as well be a parking lot.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


>


As someone who frequently tows, I call foul on your trying to shame a fellow trailerer. They (obviously) don't fit in standard spaces so we have to get creative when we stop for food/gas/supplies on a road trip. When i do it I tend not to take up prime parking spots right in front of the store, but sometimes parking lot design and other cars force my hand and that's where I wind up.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

2ohgti said:


> Not sure if this belongs here. My one neighbor parks one of his many cars in the other neighbor's driveway when they are away.
> One day the other neighbor came home and couldn't park in his own driveway. He was looking at the car, and asked me who's it was.
> The Volt is the one at the wrong house.


Wow, what a ballsy dickhead.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

CDOT parking skills.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Bus-ted!


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

KeiCar said:


>


The only explanation that makes sense is there was a fresh dusting of snow obscured the lines and people parked where they thought the lines were. And then the snow melted as the day warmed up.

I see this in CO from time to time.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

BongTechnician said:


> The only explanation that makes sense is there was a fresh dusting of snow obscured the lines and people parked where they thought the lines were. And then the snow melted as the day warmed up.
> 
> I see this in CO from time to time.


Could be an airport, or some other long-term parking lot, too. 

Whatever the case, it still doesn't explain why someone took a photograph of a computer monitor.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

@McMike said:


> Whatever the case, it still doesn't explain why someone took a photograph of a computer monitor.


Agreed. It seems the analog to digital transition was simply more than some people could handle.

I wouldn't be surprised if that was a scan of a photo of a computer screen. Note the dust that is visible in the darker areas. Also note the 2016 on the bottom edge. :facepalm:


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Claff said:


> As someone who frequently tows, I call foul on your trying to shame a fellow trailerer. They (obviously) don't fit in standard spaces so we have to get creative when we stop for food/gas/supplies on a road trip. When i do it I tend not to take up prime parking spots right in front of the store, but sometimes parking lot design and other cars force my hand and that's where I wind up.


Yes, but he could have parked in 3 of the empty rows that were not in front of CVS to buy his beer. He also could have at least been in the parking area instead of half way in the drive/half way in the parking area.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> Yes, but he could have parked in 3 of the empty rows that were not in front of CVS to buy his beer.


Beer at CVS is expensive. Who buys beer at CVS? How do you know he wasn't there to buy an epi-pen or tampons for an emergency? :laugh:



@ Tractor Supply. RamVan tries to take up 4 spaces. The VW showed up later, and Honeybadgered that douche.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

What is it with tractor supply and parking? About a week ago I pulled into one and made a quick phone call in my car. While I was sitting there four trucks pulled in all around me and only one of them almost made it into a spot. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

No handicap plate, no handicap tag, AND parked like a ***hole

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Justice is best served on the end of a tow hook


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Hostile said:


> Wow, what a ballsy dickhead.


All the other neighbors complain about him and his cars taking up the parking lot. I have no problems w/ that except when anyone has people over, parking can be difficult. 
It's a public lot. But the cars he has haven't been driven in over a year. They are just rotting away all tires flat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can't wait for him to get a car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


> Justice is best served on the end of a tow hook


Nice  I would like to seen this done more often. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Justice is best served on the end of a tow hook


Hello Bailey's Crossroads
https://www.google.com/maps/@38.849...4!1sEiO7p9LgQecHexUcxn2myA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Strong desire to take up two spaces.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Hello Bailey's Crossroads
> https://www.google.com/maps/@38.849...4!1sEiO7p9LgQecHexUcxn2myA!2e0!7i13312!8i6656


You just know that is someone who went into the gym to get some exercise. Probably didn't want to have to walk too far.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

At my hotel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wolfslash16 (Aug 1, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Strong desire to take up two spaces.


I hope that's high centered underneath... :laugh: :facepalm:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Submitted without comment. Cleveland Hopkins airport


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

BongTechnician said:


> Agreed. It seems the analog to digital transition was simply more than some people could handle.
> 
> I wouldn't be surprised if that was a scan of a photo of a computer screen. Note the dust that is visible in the darker areas. Also note the 2016 on the bottom edge. :facepalm:


Could be a system they don't have physical access to.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Can't wait for him to get a car.


Is the lock even attached?


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Submitted without comment. Cleveland Hopkins airport


Hopefully they get towed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Submitted without comment. Cleveland Hopkins airport


I see bothhandsplease figured out his parking spot dilemma... :sly::laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Egz said:


> Could be a system they don't have physical access to.


Everyone has access to Google Maps.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Just in case you missed it...

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...he-future-of-parking-enforcement-the-Barnacle

Parking related I swear.


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Douche canoe dually driver at home depot this past weekend:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

What was he supposed to do? The shopping cart was parked like a jerk first it looks like.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Everyone has access to Google Maps.


LOL, I didn't even notice that. I assumed it was a security camera footage.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

I forgot I had taken this one last winter


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> What was he supposed to do? The shopping cart was parked like a jerk first it looks like.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk



The spot on his right was fully open... he should have parked like a normal person


----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

One of the worst parking jobs I've witnessed. No handicap placard either.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Walmart?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

psykokid said:


> Douche canoe dually driver at home depot this past weekend:


Shopping cart right there-zip tie that bitch 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Just now at work :screwy:

And hey, here are a few more since I'm in my Flickr:





































No joke, there's almost always a car parked in front of the hydrant at the Tesla store, and half the time it's employees of the store. Maybe they think that since there's no red curb, it's okay?  (the law in CA is 15 feet from a hydrant, regardless of the color of curb)



















ICE cars are always parked in the charging spots at the local Whole Foods.










I was shooting the Elise and these tourists just drove in, saw me shooting, didn't care, and parked hastily


----------



## theprf (Sep 21, 2007)

hushypushy said:


> (etc...)


That hydrant has obviously got an SEP field around it .


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

2ohgti said:


> Shopping cart right there-zip tie that bitch
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Or cook some eggs on the hood


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

Didn't even try.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

2 shady 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> 2 shady
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because bro-dozer.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

fife78 said:


> Because bro-dozer.


Yup, typical. 

But the license plate 2 shady is the kicker. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Those tail pipes look too big for bananas. Oranges maybe?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Bosley said:


> Those tail pipes look too big for bananas. Oranges maybe?


Nah cantaloupes! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Welcome to PA where 70% of lifted diesel trucks are pavement queens :facepalm:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Welcome to* 'merica* where 70% of lifted diesel trucks are pavement queens :facepalm:


FTFY. :thumbup:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Can't really blame the person. Driveway entrance/exit at the both the front and the back of the car. Just being lazy as f#$*.


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

GTIanz said:


> Can't really blame the person. Driveway entrance/exit at the both the front and the back of the car. Just being lazy as f#$*.


to be fair, in this case he/she is parked where the lines/parking space SHOULD be. if somebody with a longer vehicle parked perfectly in the space as marked, people couldn't get in/out of the gas station.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Welcome to PA where 70% of lifted diesel trucks are pavement queens :facepalm:


This is sooo true 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Spotted at the grocery store yesterday. The 70+ year old owner caught me snapping this. #busted


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hey nordicalex! I stole this from the random photo thread  Couldn't help myself.


----------



## chaoskaze (Sep 11, 2015)

Last time a blonde lady pull in front of my office and just parked on the private road.....

This is not another blonde joke  /facepalm

Me & my coworker were laughing about it for Atleast week thou...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

chaoskaze said:


> Last time a blonde lady pull in front of my office and just parked on the private road.....
> 
> This is not another blonde joke  /facepalm
> 
> ...


Definitely a CSB. :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

My cool parking story bro, with no pichurs.

I'm currently parking in the basement of my apartment building in Montreal. The guy who parks beside me drives a beat up 1st gen Acura MDX, and works for the building. He's requested that when I park, I park as close to the wall as possible on the passenger side, and back my car as far as possible to make it easier for him and his gigantic vehicle to park beside me.

For an interior parking garage, there is a TON of room to navigate a midsize SUV like an MDX in there and park very reasonably; no 3-point turn required. Any halfwit with a driver's license can make the corner and park beside me without having to give him all the room in the world.

...but ok, whatever. I don't mind, especially if it can put more room between my car and his, it doesn't hurt, and I certainly don't care doing the extra manoeuvre.

However, this guy is clearly taking advantage of the extremes that I'm going to park to help him, and he is now parking like total sh!t. You could fit a Smart car between his side of the wall and his POS, while I can barely slip a sheet of paper between my car and my side of the wall. Not even making an effort. Jesus f*cking Christ. How does he find his mouth with his fork...

I can only imagine how this guy drives. Sometimes, I feel like taking our company pickup, a Colorado crew cab, and park like any other person would, forcing him to actually do some work to get his car in there.


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

worth_fixing said:


> My cool parking story bro, with no pichurs.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


For a moment I thought that must have been taken in Australia


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

worth_fixing said:


> My cool parking story bro, with no pichurs.
> 
> I'm currently parking in the basement of my apartment building in Montreal. The guy who parks beside me drives a beat up 1st gen Acura MDX, and works for the building. He's requested that when I park, I park as close to the wall as possible on the passenger side, and back my car as far as possible to make it easier for him and his gigantic vehicle to park beside me.
> 
> ...


Man up and confront him or park your work truck there and say "yeah, I got a new car sorry". Either one of those.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Man up and confront him or park your work truck there and say "yeah, I got a new car sorry". Either one of those.


But not before posting photos.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

worth_fixing said:


> My cool parking story bro, with no pichurs.
> 
> I'm currently parking in the basement of my apartment building in Montreal. The guy who parks beside me drives a beat up 1st gen Acura MDX, and works for the building. He's requested that when I park, I park as close to the wall as possible on the passenger side, and back my car as far as possible to make it easier for him and his gigantic vehicle to park beside me.
> 
> ...


Passive-aggressive to a fault. Just man up and park how you like.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Outside a local grocery store people think its acceptable to park against this curb which is part of the lane in front of the store.

These spaces are not striped, but folks do it all day everyday, so it's become "okay" by default, but it drives me shat bit crazy. How lazy are people?



















Here's a Google Earth view of the lot - cars are parked between the store and the first set of islands.
https://www.google.com/maps/place/Murphy's+Market+of+Medford/@39.8691308,-74.8108357,321a,20y,258.96h/data=!3m1!1e3!4m8!1m2!2m1!1smurphy's+market+stokes+road+medford+nj!3m4!1s0x0:0xaa94bed0ee8919fe!8m2!3d39.8691296!4d-74.8111546


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

<double post>


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

davewg said:


> Outside a local grocery store people think its acceptable to park against this curb which is part of the lane in front of the store.
> 
> These spaces are not striped, but folks do it all day everyday, so it's become "okay" by default, but it drives me shat bit crazy. How lazy are people?


This annoys me too. 

I see it often. Mostly at the bank and at strip malls. There are often parking spaces available, but they go straight for the curb. "Just running in for a minute" seems to be the only excuse necessary.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Passive-aggressive to a fault. Just man up and park how you like.


Not always that simple. I live in a condo building with below-ground parking as well and this is a daily struggle. You A) have to worry about your dingdong neighbour dooring your car and B) have to consider that the same person will be parking there for possibly a while to come, so elevating tensions is not always the answer as well.

In general, **** not having a personal garage. :laugh:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

@McMike said:


> This annoys me too.
> 
> I see it often. Mostly at the bank and at strip malls. There are often parking spaces available, but they go straight for the curb. "Just running in for a minute" seems to be the only excuse necessary.


Bonus points for dog or toddler left in back seat with windows cracked.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Hammered drunk when they parked?









Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

dviking mk2 said:


> Hammered drunk when they parked?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


No I think that car is shy or something.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Not always that simple. I live in a condo building with below-ground parking as well and this is a daily struggle. You A) have to worry about your dingdong neighbour dooring your car and B) have to consider that the same person will be parking there for possibly a while to come, so elevating tensions is not always the answer as well.
> 
> In general, **** not having a personal garage. :laugh:


For some weird reason, I read he was having to park a company vehicle up against the wall. In which case, I would've said piss-off and taken my chances.


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

This doozy got everything:

Brodozer
diagonal in two spots
in two RESERVED spots
afflicted t-shirt
track pants
whatever footwear that is
racist piece of ****.

Story is this genius got back to his sweet ride to find the parking attendant giving him a ticket (duh). Heated conversation ensued, passerby of south-Asian descent started filming and had to feel the wrath of this fine example of a human being.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Wow, that^ somehow managed to be WAY worse than I thought it would be. Damn.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## strapontin (Sep 11, 2006)

dviking mk2 said:


> Wow, that^ somehow managed to be WAY worse than I thought it would be. Damn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


British Columbia ain't all drizzle and hippies.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Someone where my mother lives seems to have a hard time judging the sides and corners of their car.

Front wheel firmly against the steel beam that holds up the carport roof.









Apparently they have had other issues on the driver's side.









Front corner too.


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

dviking mk2 said:


> Wow, that^ somehow managed to be WAY worse than I thought it would be. Damn.
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Man...Didn't even hear an apology snuck in.

I am quite glad I had headphones on for that one.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

strapontin said:


> British Columbia ain't all drizzle and hippies.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

strapontin said:


> This doozy got everything


LOL I probably would have gotten punched in the face for laughing in his. Jesus.


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

strapontin said:


> This doozy got everything...



Everyone in the lab is still wondering what happened to that test tube...


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

Let us see if this works (I hate Google linking...)


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Oh it works! I tried to get a closer look for a Camry dent, leaving only slightly disappointed .  

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Chazwozza (Dec 4, 2015)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Not always that simple. I live in a condo building with below-ground parking as well and this is a daily struggle. You A) have to worry about your dingdong neighbour dooring your car and B) have to consider that the same person will be parking there for possibly a while to come, so elevating tensions is not always the answer as well.
> 
> In general, **** not having a personal garage. :laugh:


I had the same situation at one point. I had a an absolutely _Mint_ 1995 GTI VR6, and the end spot in the parking garage, next to a BMW X5. BMW driver was a ****ty parker, and my car was too clean to sacrifice, so I just squeezed up against the wall.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> Someone where my mother lives seems to have a hard time judging the sides and corners of their car.
> Front wheel firmly against the steel beam that holds up the carport roof.
> Apparently they have had other issues on the driver's side.
> Front corner too.


Don't forget that side mirror, too. 

My new neighbor across the street has a teenage daughter, and I am slowly getting to know him by pulling dents out of and zip-tying the plastic bumper covers on her Civic. He's like, _"Man, I don't know how she does it..."_ two months ago she lost a side mirror in a fast food drive-thru.

It's been a while since I've had to keep cars running with duct tape, zip-ties, bars leak, and junk I have sitting around the garage. This is going to be fun.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Hope you have the Funagon in the driveway!


----------



## MCTB (Dec 30, 2005)

dviking mk2 said:


> Oh it works! I tried to get a closer look for a Camry dent, leaving only slightly disappointed .
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Yeah, no Camry dent, just idiot parking. I really do not understand why this made sense. Somehow not noticing that ALL of the cars are oriented in the same direction except for yours.


----------



## m_stabs (May 26, 2014)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

why the **** are the pictures sideways ffs


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Dravenport said:


> why the **** are the pictures sideways ffs


He must not know how to hit rotate before uploading them. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

dviking mk2 said:


> Hammered drunk when they parked?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a Mitsubishi so it probably doesn't run, and hasn't for quite some time. Long enough that the bushes grew around it.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Valid points^ 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Cars & Coffee parking fail


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Claff said:


> Cars & Coffee parking fail...



First time backing into a spot maybe...? Still should have had someone with a little more skill finish the job.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Claff said:


> Cars & Coffee parking fail


It's not just Saturday mornings that Audis can't park there.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Glad i can finally add to this awesome thread. 

This trash bucket left her two crying kids in the car while she illegally corvette parked her car in a handicapped spot. Car running, windows down in 0 deg weather. She had the audacity to then complain in line that the Tim Horton s staff were to "slow" and she had kids alone in the car. :facepalm: 

People should take an I.Q test before having kids. 

And no...the glove does not fit (insert poor OJ joke here)


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Stangy said:


> Glad i can finally add to this awesome thread.
> 
> This trash bucket left her two crying kids in the car while she illegally corvette parked her car in a handicapped spot. Car running, windows down in 0 deg weather. She had the audacity to then complain in line that the Tim Horton s staff were to "slow" and she had kids alone in the car. :facepalm:
> 
> ...


O.J.-"but it's a little tight" That brings me back. 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

This car is only half way in the parking spot.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Stangy said:


> Glad i can finally add to this awesome thread.
> 
> This trash bucket left her two crying kids in the car while she illegally corvette parked her car in a handicapped spot. Car running, windows down in 0 deg weather. She had the audacity to then complain in line that the Tim Horton s staff were to "slow" and she had kids alone in the car. :facepalm:
> 
> ...


I'm normally an "I'll just park and walk in" type of guy, but the thing with Tim's is they prioritize the drive-thru line so much that it's actually faster than going in (unlike, say, McDonalds where you get held up buying coffee by someone with a massive food order).

Guessing she found one of the few Tim's in Canada without a drive-thru.


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Mike! said:


> I'm normally an "I'll just park and walk in" type of guy, but the thing with Tim's is they prioritize the drive-thru line so much that it's actually faster than going in (unlike, say, McDonalds where you get held up buying coffee by someone with a massive food order).
> 
> Guessing she found one of the few Tim's in Canada without a drive-thru.


The drive-thru was open :sly: 

I was more annoyed by the fact that she took a handicap spot, left the car running and her two young children in the car unattended. :thumbdown:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Stangy said:


> The drive-thru was open :sly:
> 
> I was more annoyed by the fact that she took a handicap spot, left the car running and her two young children in the car unattended. :thumbdown:


Oh absolutely. It's just made even more idiotic by the fact that she could have done the drive-thru and not had to do any of those dumb things.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Stangy said:


> The drive-thru was open :sly:
> 
> I was more annoyed by the fact that she took a handicap spot, left the car running and her two young children in the car unattended. :thumbdown:


You should have moved her car for her. :wave:


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> You should have moved her car for her. :wave:


She out weighed me by about 170lb lol...and im 185


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Stangy said:


> She out weighed me by about 170lb lol...and im 185


So you are saying she would not be able to catch you, right?


----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> So you are saying she would not be able to catch you, right?


in other news...

"Horrified mum who parked in Tesco disabled bay found this note on her car windscreen"
http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/horrified-mum-who-parked-tesco-5644304

i am a terrible person


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Stangy said:


> in other news...
> 
> "Horrified mum who parked in Tesco disabled bay found this note on her car windscreen"
> http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/uk-news/horrified-mum-who-parked-tesco-5644304
> ...


Whoever wrote that note owns hideous stationary.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

The local super-attractive hydrant:



















And this probably wouldn't be worth posting without the CSB that goes with it, because it's actually a pretty average Walgreens parking job. I saw two guys get out of this truck, look at the way it's parked, then laugh between themselves and walk away. And then the dude next to it came out right at that minute, looked at the truck guys, and then proceeded to squeeze into his Corolla... :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VWRook (Jun 1, 2016)

Took up the key spots right outside the pharmacy door. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

hushypushy said:


> And then the dude next to it came out right at that minute, looked at the truck guys, and then proceeded to squeeze into his Corolla... :facepalm:



I'm pretty good at squeezing but in that situation I can't guarantee there won't be some sort of unexplainable ding after I leave.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

VDub2625 said:


> I'm pretty good at squeezing but in that situation I can't guarantee there won't be some sort of unexplainable ding after I leave.


That's when you leave a note that goes something like this.

"Nice parking job ***hole. I hope the scratches I keyed into your precious monster truck teach you a lesson, and you'll park better next time"

...but don't leave a mark. Just let him spend an hour scouring over the truck in a rage looking for them.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

@McMike said:


> That's when you leave a note that goes something like this.
> 
> "Nice parking job ***hole. I hope the scratches I keyed into your precious monster truck teach you a lesson, and you'll park better next time"
> 
> ...but don't leave a mark. Just let him scour over the truck for an hour looking for them.


That's even worse than actually leaving the ding :laugh:


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

NATORabbit said:


> That's even worse than actually leaving the ding :laugh:


Bonus points if the note is discovered after dark. The fuming will last until the next day.


----------



## thatdirtykid (Jan 18, 2013)

Camry guy probably didnt say anything because his parking job is nearly as bad. If he had pulled the rest of the way in the truck would probably have parked better as well.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Nailed it


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

@McMike said:


> ...but don't leave a mark. Just let him spend an hour scouring over the truck in a rage looking for them.


That is genius


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

At my kids daycare they want us to back in for the safety of the kiddos when people leave. Also this person parked in front of a no parking zone with a dumpster behind it. 










There is another woman that can't park for crap either haven't been able to get a picture. They park in handy cap spot or in two spots pulled in. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

evosky said:


> Nailed it


Any chance this lot was under the control of a valet? Not justifying the parking, but valets often use any and all available parking when the whole lot is "Valet Only." I'm basing this off the cars being all backed in and likely parked up front (since that where the handicap spots usually are located...)


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

rsclyrt said:


> Any chance this lot was under the control of a valet? Not justifying the parking, but valets often use any and all available parking when the whole lot is "Valet Only." I'm basing this off the cars being all backed in and likely parked up front (since that where the handicap spots usually are located...)


pretty sure that's the local Great Falls Cars n Coffee, so it's unlikely regular people are gonna park there but still...


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

thatdirtykid said:


> Camry guy probably didnt say anything because his parking job is nearly as bad. If he had pulled the rest of the way in the truck would probably have parked better as well.


Two points of clarification:

1. It's a Corolla 
2. I took the 2nd pic as he was pulling out of the spot (which makes it look like he was half in). His original parking job was a little crooked, but nothing egregious (especially for this particular Walgreens).


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Parked at the entrance to the parking lot... tons of open spots. Now they forced a one way road with a tight tight bend. 

Wtf. 

I wish I had the unremovable stickers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Disgruntled Audi shopping cart driver is out in my neck of the woods


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

So yesterday I went to my favorite sandwich spot for lunch, and this RDX was just stopped right in the middle of the lot :what:



















Stereotype perpetuated: a middle-aged Asian lady drove it away after getting her sandwich :facepalm:

And then I walked out right after to see this gem.


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)

@McMike said:


> That's when you leave a note that goes something like this.
> 
> "Nice parking job ***hole. I hope the scratches I keyed into your precious monster truck teach you a lesson, and you'll park better next time"
> 
> ...but don't leave a mark. Just let him spend an hour scouring over the truck in a rage looking for them.


This is perfect.



evosky said:


> Nailed it


LOL I know who owns this car.



hushypushy said:


> Stereotype perpetuated: a middle-aged Asian lady drove it away after getting her sandwich :facepalm:


I should hang out the Lion, Ocean, Ranch 99, and Marina lots. Those places are insane. There is no rules in an asian grocery store parking lot, it's like entering the thunderdome.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

I'm not sure which car came first. The spot where the PT loser is parked is not a legit spot because of the Hubway bike sharing station behind it. Most days I see motorcycles there. 

About twenty minutes later I saw the driver of the Jeep get in, make five back and forth moves and he was on his way. The height of the Jeep's bumper and the shape of the front of the PT combined to make it easier on him. I looked again a little while later and someone snuck a Prius in there.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


 To be fair there is a curb stop and no ramp (for the stroller). For all we know there is the same sign on the other side and the other driver is wrong too. Whoever parked last saw the other guy and thought it was fine.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

Local gas station


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

TaaT said:


>


Just there to buy another baby bucket.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Not sure if bad parking or DIW....


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Not sure if bad parking or DIW....


Neither. Good trolling. Or a setup given the perfect video of the situation.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Speaking of handicapped spots... 

This is a UPS location near me we drop off packages for shipping a few times a month. Every single time I go, someone pulls right through the (red outlined) customer parking and pulls right up to the front door and parks in the handicapped spots (arrow) to drop off their package. 

I'm half annoyed because they are lazy, half annoyed because they park in the handicapped spots. 










One of these days I'll insist on helping them carry packages in, and see where that conversation takes us.


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Got a good one today. Our business complex was having some sort of bike race event for a local brewery and since we're one of few businesses that operate on weekends we had signs provided FOR us BY the brewery to keep people out of our limited parking spots. On top of placing a "NO EVENT PARKING" sign on either side of the entrance, we had cones set up in the entrance and our boss's Mustang blocking it off. Some very nice, thoughtful gentleman in a brand new Lexus decided to literally get out of his car, move the cones, drive around the Mustang and proceed to park directly in the center of two spots. I'm honestly impressed at the entitlement present here. :laugh:
Pics for clicks:

2016-11-13_01-43-38 

2016-11-13_01-43-25 by Ronny Walters, on Flickr


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

R-Dubya said:


> Got a good one today. Our business complex was having some sort of bike race event for a local brewery and since we're one of few businesses that operate on weekends we had signs provided FOR us BY the brewery to keep people out of our limited parking spots. On top of placing a "NO EVENT PARKING" sign on either side of the entrance, we had cones set up in the entrance and our boss's Mustang blocking it off. Some very nice, thoughtful gentleman in a brand new Lexus decided to literally get out of his car, move the cones, drive around the Mustang and proceed to park directly in the center of two spots. I'm honestly impressed at the entitlement present here.
> Pics for clicks:
> 
> 2016-11-13_01-43-38
> ...


Nice, not to mention after all that effort couldn't even park between the lines..

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Boss should of had it towed since it was clearly marked. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

vwluger22 said:


> Boss should of had it towed since it was clearly marked.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


W3rd 

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I would have towed them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Arctic92x (Jul 31, 2016)

Aonarch said:


> I would have towed them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would have parked the mustang as close as you could in front of the Lexus. He'd have a choice to either wait for the mustang to move at the end of the work day, or backup over the concrete parking barriers and cause damage to his car.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

R-Dubya said:


> our boss's Mustang


heh


----------



## R-Dubya (Jun 23, 2011)

Arctic92x said:


> I would have parked the mustang as close as you could in front of the Lexus. He'd have a choice to either wait for the mustang to move at the end of the work day, or backup over the concrete parking barriers and cause damage to his car.


I offered to park my beater mk4 an inch from the dude's driver side door and he was like 2 seconds away from letting me do it but then responsible mode kicked in and he started rattling off something about not wanting to have to make an insurance call in the case of the Lexus/one of our cars being damaged as a result 



Elite_Deforce said:


> heh


I work at Turn 5 (American Muscle/Extreme Terrain parent company), pretty much every supervisor and half our staff drive a Jeep, Mustang, or both


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

R-Dubya said:


> I work at Turn 5 (American Muscle/Extreme Terrain parent company), pretty much every supervisor and half our staff drive a Jeep, Mustang, or both


You may have missed the joke.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

parking related... CCCCCCCCOmbo breaker! :laugh:


----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)

Lucian1988 said:


> parking related... CCCCCCCCOmbo breaker! :laugh:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

bWs said:


>


I'm betting fleet.


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

Elite_Deforce said:


> I'm betting fleet.


nope. This is Comcast Sportsnet parking. This is management reserved spots I think.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Lucian1988 said:


> parking related... CCCCCCCCOmbo breaker! :laugh:


Smooth parking, with a Jagged edge


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

In front of a busy restaurant at lunch hour.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

The ol' magnetic hydrant is working again:










And one from last week for fun:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

hushypushy said:


> The ol' magnetic hydrant is working again:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not that it changes the fact that you shouldn't park there, but most places paint the curbs red/yellow in front of a hydrant.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> Not that it changes the fact that you shouldn't park there, but most places paint the curbs red/yellow in front of a hydrant.


add to that the 2hr parking sign just 1 spot up, and i almost think that this is actually a legit spot next to a non-functional hydrant.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Lucian1988 said:


> nope. This is Comcast Sportsnet parking. This is management reserved spots I think.


They're probably given a choice of so many vehicles and the Pilot happens to be the best of them. Now why all silver? Boring middle-managers?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Ryan1981 said:


> Not that it changes the fact that you shouldn't park there, but most places paint the curbs red/yellow in front of a hydrant.


The law in California is that you must park 15 feet from a hydrant, regardless of the color of the curb...but hey, maybe people do think "no red curb, no problem!"

The reason there is no red paint in front of Tesla is because when they were building a hotel a block away, they relocated the bus stop from that block to in front of Tesla, and subsequently painted the entire section red. When they finished the hotel, the city came on and blasted all the red paint off---yes, _all_ the red paint---and never came back to repaint it.



dunhamjr said:


> add to that the 2hr parking sign just 1 spot up, and i almost think that this is actually a legit spot next to a non-functional hydrant.


So your logic is that since there is _one _full size legitimate spot in front of the hydrant, shouldn't there be two? That makes absolutely zero sense :laugh:

Funny story about the 2 hour parking sign though: it's not enforced at all! When the Volvo dealer was in that store, they were tired of people leaving their cars in front of the dealership all day, so they asked the city if they could make it a 2 hour zone. I'm not exactly sure how negotiations went down, but the city agreed to put a sign up but also made it clear that it would not be enforced. And since there has been a 1971 VW Beetle parked there for the last two weeks and Tesla employees leave their cars there all day, I don't think the sign or the hydrant has any effect on anyone :laugh:


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

PlatinumGLS said:


>


Once you hear your oil pan scraping off the curb, you know your far enough into your spot. :facepalm:

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Last evening at Home Depot.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

Well that doesn't suprise me too much. I have one near me that people always seem to think it's free roam parking, and total disregard for the painted lines. :banghead:

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

Superduty I get, but not the Bentley


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

Deltac said:


> Superduty I get, but not the Bentley


Just out of curiosity since its completely irrelevant to the thread why bother putting a watermark on that picture?


Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Came into job #2 at 5:45pm to this incredible parking job. It's now 9:35 and the RAV4 is still here. It has all the classics:
- Essentially blocking a handicapped space
- Parked in the complete opposite direction of the diagonal lines
- Parked straddling two different lots


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> Came into job #2 at 5:45pm to this incredible parking job. It's now 9:35 and the RAV4 is still here. It has all the classics:
> - Essentially blocking a handicapped space
> - Parked in the complete opposite direction of the diagonal lines
> - Parked straddling two different lots...



Must have ran out of gas and coasted into that “spot"... and the driver was a little old lady who couldn’t push the car out of the way.

Either that or they’re waiting for a tow truck... or a zip-tied shopping cart


----------



## Deltac (Jul 7, 2009)

mGrady159 said:


> Just out of curiosity since its completely irrelevant to the thread why bother putting a watermark on that picture?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


I like to keep track of my photos :thumbup:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Not sure who was first.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

Saw this one today right out front the local Walmart. Not a top quality picture, but the vehicle in question was also blocking half of the parking spot to the right of it because of the mad angle it was parked at. 


Same parking lot, same time, saw 2 pickups parked next to each other, both with Mercia flags hoisted up in the bed, both double parked. Couldn't get my phone out quick enough and my GF wouldn't stop the car 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

I suppose there aren't lines there but comrade Lenin is definitely taking up 2 spaces.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

The way she was driving gave me the distinct impression that she never formally learned to drive a car and was essentially winging it, so she can't really be blamed for not understanding the subtle conventions of parking between the lines/pulling up more than halfway into the parking space. The picture isn't the greatest, she was completely straddling the line and the spot ends at about the back edge of her driver door. Bonus points for the guy in the car and slamming the seatbelt in the door?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

jaweber said:


> The way she was driving gave me the distinct impression that she never formally learned to drive a car and was essentially winging it, so she can't really be blamed for not understanding the subtle conventions of parking between the lines/pulling up more than halfway into the parking space. *The picture isn't the greatest*, she was completely straddling the line and the spot ends at about the back edge of her driver door. Bonus points for the guy in the car and slamming the seatbelt in the door?


Nor even the most visible


----------



## hansrandal (Oct 22, 2000)

At Home Depot Auburn Maine: Lots of D-baggery here..


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

cityjohn said:


> Nor even the most visible


Does it not show up?? Maybe the privacy settings on google image hosting changed, it's working for me. Thanks.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

If people park like this, imagine how they drive.

Parking lot enforcement definitely should be a thing. A quick municipal revenue buck, a pissed retard, everyone's happy. I would totally be for it.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

worth_fixing said:


> If people park like this, imagine how they drive.
> 
> Parking lot enforcement definitely should be a thing. A quick municipal revenue buck, a pissed retard, everyone's happy. I would totally be for it.


Except for the problem that parking lots are private property...

If businesses had a choice, they wouldn't have parking at all. Just a way to get feet in the door. To them, they have done their part by putting a parking lot.


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

hushypushy said:


> The law in California is that you must park 15 feet from a hydrant, regardless of the color of the curb...but hey, maybe people do think "no red curb, no problem!"
> 
> The reason there is no red paint in front of Tesla is because when they were building a hotel a block away, they relocated the bus stop from that block to in front of Tesla, and subsequently painted the entire section red. When they finished the hotel, the city came on and blasted all the red paint off---yes, _all_ the red paint---and never came back to repaint it.
> 
> ...


is your logic that every single street spot needs its own sign? no, didnt think so. its very common to have 1 sign for an "area" potentially covering multiple spots.

also as someone said, the curb is not yellow or red, it looks purposely painted over... and thus, people may think that its a safe place to park even WITH the hydrant there as there. you have replied to this already... but i am not from your city, so how would i know. there are decommission hydrants in various places, and parking in front of them is allowed other places i have seen/been.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Except for the problem that parking lots are private property...
> 
> If businesses had a choice, they wouldn't have parking at all. Just a way to get feet in the door. To them, they have done their part by putting a parking lot.


Police are allowed to patrol and enforce traffic and parking laws in parking lots that the public have access to. My local PD, in conjunction with the town disability access commission, runs a handicap parking space check regularly at the local shopping areas. In one 9 day period, the PD wrote 159 tickets for illegally parking in a handicap spot ($200 citation) and 11 tickets for illegal use of a placard ($500 citation + court costs + license suspension). That money goes to the disability access committee.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

robr2 said:


> Police are allowed to patrol and enforce traffic and parking laws in parking lots that the public have access to. My local PD, in conjunction with the town disability access commission, runs a handicap parking space check regularly at the local shopping areas. In one 9 day period, the PD wrote 159 tickets for illegally parking in a handicap spot ($200 citation) and 11 tickets for illegal use of a placard ($500 citation + court costs + license suspension). That money goes to the disability access committee.


I'm so down with this. :thumbup:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

robr2 said:


> Police are allowed to patrol and enforce traffic and parking laws in parking lots that the public have access to. My local PD, in conjunction with the town disability access commission, runs a handicap parking space check regularly at the local shopping areas. In one 9 day period, the PD wrote 159 tickets for illegally parking in a handicap spot ($200 citation) and 11 tickets for illegal use of a placard ($500 citation + court costs + license suspension). That money goes to the disability access committee.


I wonder just how much parking enforcement extends beyond handicap spot tickets, though.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

Outside of handicapped, parking in fire lanes, no stopping zones or in front of hydrants, that's likely it. Unfortunately there's no ticket for parking like a moron.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

robr2 said:


> Police are allowed to patrol and enforce traffic and parking laws in parking lots that the public have access to. My local PD, in conjunction with the town disability access commission, runs a handicap parking space check regularly at the local shopping areas. In one 9 day period, the PD wrote 159 tickets for illegally parking in a handicap spot ($200 citation) and 11 tickets for illegal use of a placard ($500 citation + court costs + license suspension). That money goes to the disability access committee.


We have a citizen handicap parking enforcement program here where you can document the illegal parking and have the city issue tickets. It requires a training class and an app but I think that is it. I do not see many people blocking or illegally parking in handicap spots.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> We have a citizen handicap parking enforcement program here where you can document the illegal parking and have the city issue tickets. It requires a training class and an app but I think that is it. I do not see many people blocking or illegally parking in handicap spots.


But it's so much more fun when the TV news crew is there to see this:



whdh said:


> 7News watched as Officer Trelegan approached a woman sitting in a handicap parking spot in the Burlington Mall with a handicap placard hanging. The woman told him it belonged to her sister who wasn’t with her. Like a license, a handicap signs have a a name, a picture and an expiration date. “This placard expired April 24, 2008 and a quick google search showed the owner of this placard is deceased,” Trelegan explained. That got the driver a $200 parking ticket and a $505 misuse citation. But there’s more – when officers ran the information she gave them, they said they discovered she had a suspended license.


----------



## 03GTI4Me (Feb 25, 2003)

robr2 said:


> But it's so much more fun when the TV news crew is there to see this:







This is also a classic when it comes to handicap placard justice porn.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Snapped this on "Black Friday," in a super busy shopping center parking garage....










She pulls in, steps out & looks at each side of her ugly little car and then walks away. :banghead:


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

First, not sure how this person pulls into the parking spot and doesn't realize they still have 4ft of space remaining in front of them. Second, how do you get out of your vehicle and walk away? How do you not see that you are only half way into the parking spot??!?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

S1ack said:


>


Do you know whether the driver is/was handicapped or not? If so, parking makes perfect sense. :thumbup:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

hansrandal said:


> At Home Depot Auburn Maine: Lots of D-baggery here..


That License plate though... he gets a pass, this time.

edit: next time he gets some zip tie'd shopping carts.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Do you know whether the driver is/was handicapped or not? If so, parking makes perfect sense. :thumbup:


He got out and walked with ease into the nearest store.

Didn't seem to have any affect to his gait.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Nice of them to leave enough room for another car


----------



## Carson Fiber (Sep 12, 2015)

Claff said:


> Nice of them to leave enough room for another car


Not with all the SUV's out there, sorry your Rogue won't fit. Lots of room for my motorcycle though. Since I see snow in the pic, well I could still squeeze my tiny car in it too. Not having handicap plates is a whole different problem though.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

I this GTI's defense...end of row, lots of available spots....oh and the b pillar / door line is pretty spot on with the center line separating the two spaces.


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

S1ack said:


> I this GTI's defense...end of row, lots of available spots....oh and the b pillar / door line is pretty spot on with the center line separating the two spaces.


Yes the b pillar seems pretty squaw on the center line, but that's the problem. It would take such a small move forward to be in an actual spot. If they had done that I guess we wouldn't be talking about it..

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

03GTI4Me said:


> This is also a classic when it comes to handicap placard justice porn.


That's awesome. And the news anchor sounded like Perd.









Fun Fact: Jay Jackson, who portrayed Perd Hapley on Parks & Rec, only plays newscasters on TV shows and was actually a real newscaster in Southern CA for 20+ years.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

03GTI4Me said:


> This is also a classic when it comes to handicap placard justice porn.


That's great 

Found this on FB. Titled "this is what happens when you drive drunk".











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GohnJallo (Sep 20, 2016)

One of my housemates. He's fighting with his inner JK owner. 









Sent from my Moto G (4) using Tapatalk


----------



## Caruser4 (Apr 15, 2008)

I couldn't let the space go to waste

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Caruser4 said:


> I couldn't let the space go to waste
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


You did good real good. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Caruser4 said:


> I couldn't let the space go to waste
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


God forbid someone scratch his $3000 Mercedes.


----------



## kamzcab86 (Feb 14, 2002)

As I parked, couldn't help but notice:










Then, same row, while walking to Ace Hardware:










Reason for ^that spectacular parking job? Couldn't be bothered to move the 99¢ Store shopping cart you can't see in the photo.  The SUV to the right was merely inches from a minivan.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

GohnJallo said:


> One of my housemates. He's fighting with his inner JK owner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't see anything terribly wrong with this...  The "dead space" to his right is not cross-hatched and wouldn't make a particularly effective 'Van Accessible' space anyway. I probably would have parked right on that line as well, especially because the spaces are so deep and his jeep is so short. Does that make me an a**hole too??


----------



## baboondumdum (Apr 15, 2016)

HorrorPunk said:


> Snapped this on "Black Friday," in a super busy shopping center parking garage....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Because BMW X6M.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

03GTI4Me said:


> This is also a classic when it comes to handicap placard justice porn.


:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

I love the handicap placard bust video :thumbup:


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

PlatinumGLS said:


> I love the handicap placard bust video :thumbup:


Technically those tickets are not legal, because they never actually parked in the handicapped spot.


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

03GTI4Me said:


> This is also a classic when it comes to handicap placard justice porn.



F this lame practice. I get the whole "don't abuse the pass" bit but to write tickets??? not cool. i'd stop supporting NASCAR after this stunt they pulled.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

vwbrvr6 said:


> Technically those tickets are not legal, because they never actually parked in the handicapped spot.


I was wondering about that. How is it a parking violation if you never parked there? Unless you can be ticketed for possession of a placard that's not yours, I'm not seeing it.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> I was wondering about that. How is it a parking violation if you never parked there? Unless you can be ticketed for possession of a placard that's not yours, I'm not seeing it.


Didn't they say "misuse" of the placard?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> I was wondering about that. How is it a parking violation if you never parked there? Unless you can be ticketed for possession of a placard that's not yours, I'm not seeing it.





Chmeeee said:


> Didn't they say "misuse" of the placard?


They weren't checking for people parking illegally in handicap spots. They were checking for misuse of the permit. They were asked "Do you plan on handicap parking?" If they answered yes, the pass was double checked to ensure it was issued to whoever was using it.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

robr2 said:


> They weren't checking for people parking illegally in handicap spots. They were checking for misuse of the permit. They were asked "Do you plan on handicap parking?" If they answered yes, the pass was double checked to ensure it was issued to whoever was using it.


Likely these people are already in the special lane to get to "handicap only" parking. At that point they should have the person to whom the pass is issued in the car. Not like the cop just stopped people on open public street who had handicap passes hanging from their mirrors.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

I'm talking legally here.....what is the statute they are writing the ticket on? I'm pretty sure "attempting" to park is not in the statute? You actually have to physically park in the marked spot. Every one of those tickets will be thrown out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

vwbrvr6 said:


> I'm talking legally here.....what is the statute they are writing the ticket on? I'm pretty sure "attempting" to park is not in the statute? You actually have to physically park in the marked spot. Every one of those tickets will be thrown out.


Even if they are thrown out, turning around people who are trying to park illegally and making them park out in the normal lots is just fine as far as I am concerned.


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Even if they are thrown out, turning around people who are trying to park illegally and making them park out in the normal lots is just fine as far as I am concerned.


Exactly, make examples of these morans.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

vwbrvr6 said:


> I'm talking legally here.....what is the statute they are writing the ticket on? I'm pretty sure "attempting" to park is not in the statute? You actually have to physically park in the marked spot. Every one of those tickets will be thrown out.





spockcat said:


> Likely these people are already in the special lane to get to "handicap only" parking. At that point they should have the person to whom the pass is issued in the car.




My guess is that by separating those "intending" to park in handicap spots, and making it clear that there is no other option but handicapped spots after a certain point, it counts as using the spot, because they have no other choice and stated their intention clearly to use that spot. They weren't told it was a ticketable offense until afterwards, but it does say so on the placard too, just like if you admit to speeding at a traffic stop, you have a pretty tight case against you.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

vwbrvr6 said:


> I'm talking legally here.....what is the statute they are writing the ticket on? I'm pretty sure "attempting" to park is not in the statute? You actually have to physically park in the marked spot. Every one of those tickets will be thrown out.


This:



CA Motor Code 4661 said:


> (a) A person shall not lend a certificate of ownership, registration card, license plate, special plate, validation tab, or permit issued to him or her if the person desiring to borrow it would not be entitled to its use, and a person shall not knowingly permit its use by one not entitled to it.
> 
> (b) A person to whom a disabled person placard has been issued shall not lend the placard to another person, and a disabled person shall not knowingly permit the use for parking purposes of the placard or identification license plate issued pursuant to Section 5007 by one not entitled to it.  A person to whom a disabled person placard has been issued may permit another person to use the placard only while in the presence or reasonable proximity of the disabled person for the purpose of transporting the disabled person.  A violation of this subdivision is subject to the issuance of a notice of parking violation imposing a civil penalty of not less than two hundred fifty dollars ($250) and not more than one thousand dollars ($1,000), for which enforcement shall be governed by the procedures set forth in Article 3 (commencing with Section 40200) of Chapter 1 of Division 17 or is a misdemeanor punishable by a fine of not less than two hundred fifty dollars ($250) and not more than one thousand dollars ($1,000), imprisonment in the county jail for not more than six months, or both that fine and imprisonment.
> 
> ...


I highlighted C. All those people displayed/presented a handicap placard and answered YES to the question "Are you intending to use handicap parking today?" Unless the placard holder is in the vehicle, they are all illegally using the placard. At Sonoma raceway, all people wanting to use handicap parking are moved into a special line at one gate for them only so it's not like they made a mistake getting in that line.


----------



## Son (Aug 10, 2000)

Did I already post this local parking effort from a few weeks back?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

bella parcheggio


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

dunhamjr said:


> also as someone said, the curb is not yellow or red, it looks purposely painted over... and thus, people may think that its a safe place to park even WITH the hydrant there as there. you have replied to this already... but i am not from your city, so how would i know. there are decommission hydrants in various places, and parking in front of them is allowed other places i have seen/been.



They go over this in CA driver's ed. You do not block a fire hydrant, period.



California Vehicle Code said:


> 22514. *No person shall stop, park, or leave standing any vehicle
> within 15 feet of a fire hydrant* except as follows:
> (a) If the vehicle is attended by a licensed driver who is seated
> in the front seat and who can immediately move such vehicle in case
> ...


----------



## genxnympho (Oct 4, 2004)

S1ack said:


> I this GTI's defense...end of row, lots of available spots....oh and the b pillar / door line is pretty spot on with the center line separating the two spaces.


Deja vu moment. I think I've been here previously. Huntersville?


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Ryan1981 said:


> God forbid someone scratch his $3000 Mercedes.


That would be #fakerich then :thumbup:


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

Today in the heart of Glendale.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

genxnympho said:


> Deja vu moment. I think I've been here previously. Huntersville?


Suburbia between Matthews and CLT


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

Reasonably small parking lot at a local grocery store, but I guess this geezer bought several extra parking spaces for Christmas.










The guy behind isn't the owner BTW.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Went to the grocery store and came out to this.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> Went to the grocery store and came out to this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hold the damn Droid horizontally please. :wave:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Hold the damn Droid horizontally please. :wave:


Does it really matter in a close up picture like that? 

I'll try harder next time to landscape.


Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vwluger22 said:


> Does it really matter in a close up picture like that?
> 
> I'll try harder next time to landscape.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


It kinda does.

Here's an example of the same subject taken in both orientations.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Hold the damn Droid horizontally please. :wave:


There is no rule against vertical photography! That's why there are common names for orientation. Portrait for vertical and Landscape for horizontal.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

GTIanz said:


> There is no rule against vertical photography! That's why there are common names for orientation. Portrait for vertical and Landscape for horizontal.


Correct, there are no written rules. 
However vertical pictures, when the subject matter does not dictate a portrait shot, only make the person taking the picture look like a fool. :wave:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Correct, there are no written rules.
> However vertical pictures, when the subject matter does not dictate a portrait shot, only make the person taking the picture look like a fool. :wave:



What you are really saying is that the photo is too big for the screen and that you want it cropped & resized so you don't have to scroll. 

Here you go..... perfectly acceptable (edit: the portrait orientation - not the parking).


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

GTIanz said:


> What you are really saying is that the photo is too big for the screen and that you want it cropped & resized so you don't have to scroll.
> 
> Here you go..... perfectly acceptable.


I would've never said a thing had I known it was too g to be this much hassle. :facepalm:

Basically, it comes down to not holding your phone like my half-blind Grandma trying to line up her tri-focals just right. :wave:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I would've never said a thing had I known it was too g to be this much hassle. :facepalm:
> 
> Basically, it comes down to not holding your phone like my half-blind Grandma trying to line up her tri-focals just right. :wave:


There's nothing wrong with vertical orientation photos in the right context. It's called "portrait" orientation for a reason










On the other hand, vertical *video* is appropriately subject to frequent ridicule, as it's the "wrong" orientation when viewed on TV, desktop/laptop PCs, etc. Then again, for content meant for viewing on a smartphone, or tablet, vertical could be considered the "right" orientation. It's more straightforward to hold a smartphone in the vertical position when holding it one-handed.

You're the only person I've seen raise a stink about vertical photos to the degree people do about vertical video.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Mike! said:


> There's nothing wrong with vertical orientation photos in the right context. It's called "portrait" orientation for a reason


"Right context" is key. No one is trashing portrait photography, just the bad ones. (to be honest, the 16:9 format isn't kind to even the best portrait shot)*

So often, (like the Rogue parking job example on the previous page) the subject is in the top 1/4 of the image, and the remainder of the image is nothing put parking lot or dashboard. Those are bad.

So often craigslist for sale photos are the same, but the front and rear bumper are cut off because it's in portrait. Portrait is often everyone's default orientation for mobile devices, and no thought is given about framing up the subject, or zooming, or cropping afterwards. Those are also bad.

All we do is ask that people think about it. Just like vertical video. Think before you share it.


* Here's an example of 16:9 portrait I took yesterday. I tried to eliminate all the negative space before taking the photo, but that's the best I could do. If this would have been 4:3, it would have been a little easier. Even though I could have cropped the bottom a little bit, it works since it's not full size. Most of us can see the car in the driveway and the bag at the same time (unlike the original below)


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Mike! said:


> There's nothing wrong with vertical orientation photos in the right context. It's called "portrait" orientation for a reason
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I made one post and answered another. None of which add up to the "you don't say" explanation you just gave. :thumbup:


----------



## zSundown (Jun 8, 2014)




----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

O.k., so your warned venting alert- I was with the guy I'm working with today and we pull up to a gas station/Dunkin Donuts before work. My coworker asked if I wanted a coffee and I was all set, as we're talking a Jeep Wrangler Sahara pulls up ( you know the bigger new four-door) and proceeds to pull right into the only spot open next to us. Here's the catch the last open spot was a handicap spot. This corn hole not only has no placard, but RUNS into the store! What a fine example of the human race. Oh yeah, he had his wife/Gf with him and she was also fully functional. All I could think was I'd be beside myself if I was handicapped and looking for a spot. :facepalm: :disappoint: 
Sorry but no pic of the douchery.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

For some reason I can't get the picture to post so here is a link to the article. http://www.nh1.com/news/photo-you-s...ng-ever-especially-during-the-holiday-season/

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

vwluger22 said:


> For some reason I can't get the picture to post so here is a link to the article.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Mike! said:


> There's nothing wrong with vertical orientation photos in the right context. It's called "portrait" orientation for a reason


Yes, and that context is very limited.



Mike! said:


> You're the only person I've seen raise a stink about vertical photos to the degree people do about vertical video.


And I tend to agree with him; our eyes are side-by-side for a reason. The overwhelming majority of the time, photography should be shot in landscape format.

Also, does anyone else see the humor of nitpicking photo orientation in a thread about nitpicking parking orientation?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Senior Member said:


> .


Thanks 🍺

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> ...Also, does anyone else see the humor of nitpicking photo orientation in a thread about nitpicking parking orientation?


:laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

jpwalker90 said:


>


 What's wrong with this? They left plenty of room for another handicap vehicle.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

KeiCar said:


> What's wrong with this? They left plenty of room for another handicap vehicle.


Blue striped area is for wheelchair access. Never parked in access areas such as these.

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

hushypushy said:


> Also, does anyone else see the humor of nitpicking photo orientation in a thread about nitpicking parking orientation?


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

vwluger22 said:


> For some reason I can't get the picture to post so here is a link to the article. http://www.nh1.com/news/photo-you-s...ng-ever-especially-during-the-holiday-season/
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I've posted this before, but








(next to the rack was ASKING for some holligan action...)

didn't make the news


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

philf1fan2 said:


> Blue striped area is for wheelchair access. Never parked in access areas such as these.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sake Bomb (Jan 21, 2013)

I need to start a compilation of all the cars that park in the fire lane at the grocery store. They leave their flashers on though, so that must make it okay. I don't understand it. You're about to zig zag between aisles, walking a good amount. Is parking that extra 100 ft away in a legitimate spot that hard? /rant


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Deserved.  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

A two-fer.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


How is this even possible ?:sly::facepalm:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## NathanDetroit (Apr 28, 2012)

In the spirit of christmas, and considering the adjacent space is unusable thanks to the light post, I'm going to give them a pass on this one.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


>





NathanDetroit said:


> In the spirit of christmas, and considering the adjacent space is unusable thanks to the light post, I'm going to give them a pass on this one.


Exactly, it's not like the pole is pissed for the encroachment. :facepalm:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

NathanDetroit said:


> In the spirit of christmas, and considering the adjacent space is unusable thanks to the light post, I'm going to give them a pass on this one.


The weeds around the pole are probably the closest the bro-mobile has ever been to nature/offroading.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


>


The pole should park elsewhere next time.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Snow does things to people. 

(We came back an hour later and most of the cars had cycled through, except the Kia and a few others, who ended up halfway across the driving lane when all the new cars parked correctly, even though they parked with the herd originally)

Sent from my SM-G935U using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

NathanDetroit said:


> In the spirit of christmas, and considering the adjacent space is unusable thanks to the light post, I'm going to give them a pass on this one.


Until the guy in a smart car comes along and parks in that spot... lol ... ultimate "compact" spot.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Until the guy in a smart car comes along and parks in that spot... lol ... ultimate "compact" spot.


Driving a Smart car in Ohio is DIW, so anyway you slice it, this guy parked just fine.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Found this genius at the store (pardon my portrait orientated photo. )


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


People that still have election stickers on their cars well after an election are usually maroons.


----------



## Gear_Cruncher (Mar 28, 2013)

Ripped off from the Blue Brothers but you'll get the idea.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Until the guy in a smart car comes along and parks in that spot... lol ... ultimate "compact" spot.


Hell, I'd consider that space for my Fiesta. Snug it up to the pole, it may not hang out at all. :biggrinsanta:


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

Metallitubby said:


> People that still have election stickers on their cars well after an election are usually maroons.


Maroon is a wonderful in my opinion but I can't stand morons.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

****ing guy pulled in right before me knowing these were the last two spaces. ****ing guy


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

DonL said:


> Hell, I'd consider that space for my Fiesta. Snug it up to the pole, it may not hang out at all. :biggrinsanta:


Oh, believe me. I'm the type that would park my Mini in that spot... and still have room to be far enough away from that idiot. :laugh:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

acsean792 said:


> Maroon is a wonderful in my opinion but I can't stand morons.


Sorry you missed the Bugs Bunny reference, but joke's on you.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Driving a Smart car in Ohio is DIW, so anyway you slice it, this guy parked just fine.


Really? They are getting to be quit popular around Columbus. For city commuting they are pretty useful.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

How do you even do this?

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Sorry you missed the Bugs Bunny reference, but *joke's* on you.


Now I'm confused. What does the joke own? And, why is whatever it owns on him? :laugh:


moving on, 

In Re: truck and light pole - I would have been parked closer to that light pole than the truck. That isn't a parking spot.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> Now I'm confused. What does the joke own? And, why is whatever it owns on him? :laugh:
> 
> 
> moving on,
> ...


Jokes= more than one joke. Joke's= joke is. Tomorrow we work on vowels, don't be late. :thumbup:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Jokes= more than one joke. Joke's= joke is. Tomorrow we work on vowels, don't be late. :thumbup:


my turn?

's for "is" isn't a _correct_ thing. Tomorrow we continue our lesson on possessive nouns. :thumbup:

wikihow


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> my turn?
> 
> 's for "is" isn't a _correct_ thing. Tomorrow we continue our lesson on possessive nouns. :thumbup:
> 
> wikihow


Joke can be a verb. You need to review part 3 of your wikihow.



> 1
> Use apostrophes in contractions. Sometimes, especially in informal writing, apostrophes are used to indicate one or more missing letters. For example, the word "don't" is short for "do not"; other examples include "isn't," "wouldn't," and "can't." Contractions can also be made with the verbs "is," "has," and "have." *For example, we can write "She's going to school" instead of "She is going to school"; or "He's lost the game" instead of "He has lost the game."*


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Joke can be a verb. You need to review part 3 of your wikihow.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

col.mustard said:


> How do you even do this?
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


 Those things are spring loaded. A child could press one down to the ground.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Those things are spring loaded. A child could press one down to the ground.


But it'd be stuck under the car, unless someone specifically pulled it up. Maybe a passer-by did it to confuse the driver


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> my turn?
> 
> 's for "is" isn't a _correct_ thing. Tomorrow we continue our lesson on possessive nouns. :thumbup:
> 
> wikihow


See, I learned English in a classroom, not online, so apparently that's where the discrepancy lies. Maybe bring your Dad's t-shirt to school tomorrow and we'll start with finger painting before we hit the vowels. :wave:


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

More than 1 fails in this picture


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Dieselstation said:


> More than 1 fails in this picture


Obviously those mods help with 60mph desert jumps, duh.


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

I sat there with the window rolled down and camera phone aimed at her. When she got out of the car, she noticed me, looked at her car, looked back at me, looked at the lines, and :shrug: went in the library. FTR there were at least 4 or 5 open spaces, albeit not as close as blocking the handicap access.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Forgot about this one from last weekend...


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

people are in and out of these non parking spots. i could take these all day long.




















and the Fire Lane parkers to use the ATM.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Back at it with the hydrant spot...this lady was backing in, so I took a pic and then went up to her window and pointed out the hydrant. It seemed like she considered parking there anyway, but drove away after a few seconds.



This blue GMC parks here most of the time. I love how he folds his mirror on the curb side...this guy clearly does not understand much about parking :laugh:



I've actually given up on this hydrant spot...Tesla employees park there every day :facepalm: I could have a dozen more pics but I'm kinda over it 



I swear, the parking lot at work is the Bermuda Triangle. If every spot is open in front of the store and there is ONE spot on the front line because someone's on a test drive, a customer will ALWAYS park on the front line. And then there's this guy...every spot was open, and he parks in the only place that's not an actual spot. So weird.



Not sure what the X5 was attempting to do here. But bad parking is definitely contagious, because the customer who was test-driving the Odyssey parked like that after the X5.



A lot of people are afraid to park in the charger spots, even though they're for all cars. But I don't think that was this guy's problem...he just decided to block off a few cars on our front row because he didn't want to bother parking his truck.



Saw this at Safeway. What a strange place to put your motorcycle...


----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

Dieselstation said:


> More than 1 fails in this picture


That might be the ugliest truck I've ever seen. And they tried so hard...


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

High beams on in town, parked like a moron, inside a handicap spot, no handicap placard, and the space I'm in was available prior to my arrival, as was the one next to me. But, that's an extra 3 foot walk I suppose.









Oh. Then his obviously able-bodied wife comes out. Loads the groceries on the passenger side, then walks all the way around the truck just to leave the cart where it sits. Note the location of the cart corral to the right.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

There's only about 8 parking spots at the Tim Horton's near my house so everyone usually double parks on the street (like I did)....




....Everyone, that is, except for this idiot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

DIW and PIW


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

The garage at work this morning. This guy normally parks in spots next to the pillars which have the big buffer space. Instead of taking one them he parked like this...


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Hostile said:


> The garage at work this morning. This guy normally parks in spots next to the pillars which have the big buffer space. Instead of taking one them he parked like this...


He's on the end of the row. Hasn't run into the metal/concrete posts, is on the end-most parking spot line away from other potential parkers...What's wrong here? Is it that he's in a visitor spot? 

This is parking done right on every account in my (and almost everyone else's in here) book.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> He's on the end of the row. Hasn't run into the metal/concrete posts, is on the end-most parking spot line away from other potential parkers...What's wrong here? Is it that he's in a visitor spot?
> 
> This is parking done right on every account in my (and almost everyone else's in here) book.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


On the line and the nose is sticking out a bit. He could have easily backed up another 3 feet. Although as long as everyone driving that lane and corner is careful he should be OK.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

I saw this in the work parking lot this morning...a coworker...I think he discovered alcohol over christmas break. 










EDIT: better pic!


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> On the line and the nose is sticking out a bit. He could have easily backed up another 3 feet. Although as long as everyone driving that lane and corner is careful he should be OK.


I agree, he could have backed up a bit but he is likely sticking out no more than any fullsize truck or SUV would. As mentioned above, nearly everyone who is conscientious about avoiding door dings would also park on the line if in that same spot.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

andlf said:


> I saw this in the work parking lot this morning...a coworker...I think he discovered alcohol over christmas break.


What am I missing? I see bermuda grass, a chrome bumper with the reflection of your legs, and (presumably) a truck parked at the end of (presumably) a parking spot next to the grass.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> What am I missing? I see bermuda grass, a chrome bumper with the reflection of your legs, and (presumably) a truck parked at the end of (presumably) a parking spot next to the grass.


It is on a curb.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

PlatinumGLS said:


> It is on a curb.


yep...I spotted the truck sitting really odd from across the parking lot when I drove in... weird that he wouldn't notice from inside.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

andlf said:


> yep...I spotted the truck sitting really odd from across the parking lot when I drove in... weird that he wouldn't notice from inside.


He likely noticed but didn't care. Once you are up on the curb, might as well stay there lol


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

col.mustard said:


> He's on the end of the row. Hasn't run into the metal/concrete posts, is on the end-most parking spot line away from other potential parkers...What's wrong here? Is it that he's in a visitor spot?
> 
> This is parking done right on every account in my (and almost everyone else's in here) book.


How is parking your car outside of the lines and into the travel lanes "doing it right"? The front of his car is sitting in the travel lane with an open 3' of space behind his car. It's a tight parking garage and he's on a corner where cars making that right turn now need to go farther into the oncoming lane to get around the nose of his car.


----------



## VDubby18 (Oct 15, 2007)

PlatinumGLS said:


> It is on a curb.



Meh. I've done this in my truck to get some extra room. Curbs are when I don't miss my IS. :laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Hostile said:


> How is parking your car outside of the lines and into the travel lanes "doing it right"? The front of his car is sitting in the travel lane with an open 3' of space behind his car. It's a tight parking garage and he's on a corner where cars making that right turn now need to go farther into the oncoming lane to get around the nose of his car.


He's not in the travel lane. He might be a foot past the end of the line. Nobody drives that close to the rows. It looks like every other parking garage. It's not that tight. If it were a properly parked pickup truck, it would probably be out that far anyway.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Ryan1981 said:


> He's not in the travel lane. He might be a foot past the end of the line. Nobody drives that close to the rows. It looks like every other parking garage. It's not that tight. If it were a properly parked pickup truck, it would probably be out that far anyway.


He has 3' behind his car but is poking out a foot into the lane.  And the trucks that do it on the blind corners which sucks even more.

He normally parks in one of these spots. Two of them, this one included, were open within 10 feet of that spot.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Hostile said:


> He has 3' behind his car but is poking out a foot into the lane.  And the trucks that do it on the blind corners which sucks even more.
> 
> He normally parks in one of these spots. Two of them, this one included, were open within 10 feet of that spot.


I hope you were in that spot for no more than 2 hrs. and 59 minutes. It is the rule.


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

My guess is the guy doesn't know how to read his backup camera. Or he thinks he does.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

col.mustard said:


> He's on the end of the row. Hasn't run into the metal/concrete posts, is on the end-most parking spot line away from other potential parkers...What's wrong here? Is it that he's in a visitor spot?
> 
> This is parking done right on every account in my (and almost everyone else's in here) book.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I agree. I would have backed up some more as well, but without sensors/camera, I can see how it could happen. Everything else is A-OK and what I would do.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Hostile said:


> He has 3' behind his car but is poking out a foot into the lane.  And the trucks that do it on the blind corners which sucks even more.


whine a little more about it. stop being butthurt cuz he beat you to _your_ spot.










from photography thread: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8403289-Marcel-Lech-Photography-WOW!!-(lots-of-pics)


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

starting at 2:08 - hilarious


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

col.mustard said:


> whine a little more about it. stop being butthurt cuz he beat you to _your_ spot.


My spot? I've never parked in that spot. 

The spot I do normally park in is at the top of the garage and it has one of those big steel square things in it, like what this guy did a crappy job of avoiding. But I fully back into the spot because I'm not a prick who parks their car so it sticks out into the aisle.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

spockcat said:


> starting at 2:08 - hilarious


That took a totally different turn then I expected. :laugh:


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

What is that guy, a circus conductor?


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

KeiCar said:


> What is that guy, a circus conductor?


A guy dressed up as a gangster from the 90s. 

May as well be though. :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

There should be a BRO parking area where the spaces are wider


----------



## F Student (Oct 11, 2002)

spockcat said:


> starting at 2:08 - hilarious
> 
> :big Russian comedian:


Must be taking a break from filming the next Spideman movie. :laugh:


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

*Question...*

Someone parked about a quarter inch from my rear bumper yesterday so I felt the need to pull forward and inspect for damage before leaving the parking lot. I left a note on the car that read, "don't park so close". Yes, it was literally less than an inch away and the car was a bit rough looking. 
What would you have done?


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

*With a Cal Berkeley license plate frames.............the college degree earned taught this BMW OWNER ''nothing''.:sly::what::screwy::thumbdown::facepalm::laugh:

.............except arrogance and being a DOUCHEBAG. *


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Porkchopexpress said:


> Someone parked about a quarter inch from my rear bumper yesterday so I felt the need to pull forward and inspect for damage before leaving the parking lot. I left a note on the car that read, "don't park so close". Yes, it was literally less than an inch away and the car was a bit rough looking.
> What would you have done?


Nothing. Since parking close and hitting are two different things. He did nothing wrong. I guess if I was that guy who felt like he had to leave notes for people parking close, I'd find a parking spot out and away from everybody.

Things you can do to retaliate for him NOT hitting your car:

-not key his car
-not burn down his house
-not punch him in the face
-not bang his wife
-not get him fired from his job
-not slash his tires


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

Ryan1981 said:


> Nothing. Since parking close and hitting are two different things. He did nothing wrong. I guess if I was that guy who felt like he had to leave notes for people parking close, I'd find a parking spot out and away from everybody.


you must be new here.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

None of these three vehicles are in a parking spot:












Ryan1981 said:


> Nothing. Since parking close and hitting are two different things. He did nothing wrong. I guess if I was that guy who felt like he had to leave notes for people parking close, I'd find a parking spot out and away from everybody.
> 
> Things you can do to retaliate for him NOT hitting your car:
> 
> ...


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

PlatinumGLS said:


> None of these three vehicles are in a parking spot:


Someone parked the shopping cart better than they did their vehicles.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

Porkchopexpress said:


> Someone parked about a quarter inch from my rear bumper yesterday so I felt the need to pull forward and inspect for damage before leaving the parking lot. I left a note on the car that read, "don't park so close". Yes, it was literally less than an inch away and the car was a bit rough looking.
> What would you have done?


felt lucky and driven away.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Porkchopexpress said:


> Someone parked about a quarter inch from my rear bumper yesterday so I felt the need to pull forward and inspect for damage before leaving the parking lot. I left a note on the car that read, "don't park so close". Yes, it was literally less than an inch away and the car was a bit rough looking.
> What would you have done?


Something with a gun. /typicalTCLresponse

I'd have checked for damage/scratches and drove away if none were found.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

> Jeremy Clarkson Being Blamed for New Parking Phenomenom


http://www.grandtournation.com/2997/jeremy-clarkson-being-blamed-for-new-parking-phenomenom-ts0181/


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

col.mustard said:


> http://www.grandtournation.com/2997/jeremy-clarkson-being-blamed-for-new-parking-phenomenom-ts0181/


people have parked like **** everywhere forever, clarkson posts himself doing it once, and now it's clarkson-parking.

right.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)

There were plenty of other spots open, and these "spots" weren't even remotely close to any of the businesses in the plaza. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Soundwave_vr6 (Oct 1, 2007)

3 open spaces about 5 cars over


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> 3 open spaces about 5 cars over


meh, he's in the spot but he's parked on ice it looks like. he's not bothering anyone else 0/10


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I mean technically...


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

KeiCar said:


> I mean technically...


Eh. He got it between the lines though.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> I mean technically...


Now that you built this car inside this room without a door, how do you plan on getting it out?


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I should of taken a pic of a wrangler yesterday, the back passenger wheel was about 3' from the curb, the front was about 5' from the curb. Today he parked normally

The Corolla is doing it right:laugh:


----------



## drive_sideways (Jul 17, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

Soundwave_vr6 said:


> 3 open spaces about 5 cars over



you never rolled your car up on a pile of snow just for fun? 

nothing to see here.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

drive_sideways said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Would love to have seen the look on their face when they saw your chalk lines


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

The chalk lines is the absolute best way to deal with that


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Lucian1988 said:


>


What are the boys up to now?


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

winner at the office today


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

All_Euro said:


> Would love to have seen the look on their face when they saw your chalk lines


*As she fumbled through her purse for her keys, Lindsay never noticed the chalk on the pavement around her Family Truckster showing her how she parked incorrectly. Lindsay drove off, with her 2.5 kids in tow, never to know her parking job was destined for TCL*


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I have a question for you all. What do you do when you indicate that you plan to parrell park but the oblivious idiot behind you stays up your ass making it so you can't reverse? This happens to me quit a bit around here since we don't have a lot of parrell parking to begin with. Most people just don't seem to get it. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

vwluger22 said:


> I have a question for you all. What do you do when you indicate that you plan to parrell park but the oblivious idiot behind you stays up your ass making it so you can't reverse? This happens to me quit a bit around here since we don't have a lot of parrell parking to begin with. Most people just don't seem to get it.


1) Put your turn signal on to indicate that you want to get into the space.
2) Stop just slightly in front of the space you want to use and gesture to the drivers behind you to go around you. 
3) Keep your signal on and put your car into reverse. If the guy hasn't moved by then, inch back. 
4) If he still hasn't moved around you, get out of your car and yell at him.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


This is why I love the reverse camera in my Colorado. I can back the truck to within 1/2" of a post behind me and center the truck in between the lines perfectly.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

I live in Washington State and was taught that the parallel Parker has right-of-way. 

I usually put blinker on, stop next to the spot I want and make sure traffic stops behind me. Then I pull forward to start the maneuver ( with turn signal on).


----------



## Dubveiser (Aug 4, 2005)

KeiCar said:


>


The future of that s10 is as follows:

- listed on Craigslist for parts
- bought by a scrap collector
- is going to repair frame with zipties
- it will spend ten more years doing this


----------



## andyg79 (Sep 18, 2009)

Yes, that's a cycle lane.


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

Empty parking lot but this special little snowflake had to park her POS in the No Parking Fire Lane zone because she couldn't walk another 8 feet before going tanning.


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Ryan1981 said:


> Nothing. Since parking close and hitting are two different things. He did nothing wrong. I guess if I was that guy who felt like he had to leave notes for people parking close, I'd find a parking spot out and away from everybody.
> 
> Things you can do to retaliate for him NOT hitting your car:
> 
> ...


Okay... I'm not psychotic but thanks for the advice. I realized while browsing my pictures that I took this as evidence in case their was damage, (there wasn't).



Clearly there are many parking spots so he wasn't forced to fit in a tight spot. Also, I don't care how good of a driver you think you are, at this distance it's pure luck there was no contact. While this parking job is objectively legal, common sense and courtesy should tell you to give a guy some space.


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

It's a full-size GMC pickup truck, he was doing the polite thing by not having it sticking out into the driving lane so he backed up as much as he could. Also I don't think it was pure luck, it looks to be a brand new truck, most likely equipped with parking sensors or a backup camera. Or maybe he got out and checked it 5 times as he was parking, you don't know. I think you're overreacting.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

LG6R said:


> It's a full-size GMC pickup truck, he was doing the polite thing by not having it sticking out into the driving lane so he backed up as much as he could. Also I don't think it was pure luck, it looks to be a brand new truck, most likely equipped with parking sensors or a backup camera. Or maybe he got out and checked it 5 times as he was parking, you don't know. I think you're overreacting.


All of this. Knowing what view your backup camera gives as far as leftover space goes means people can now park ridiculously close these days. That said, I'd leave 6" or so for rollback and courtesy. :thumbup:


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

LG6R said:


> It's a full-size GMC pickup truck, he was doing the polite thing by not having it sticking out into the driving lane so he backed up as much as he could. Also I don't think it was pure luck, it looks to be a brand new truck, most likely equipped with parking sensors or a backup camera. Or maybe he got out and checked it 5 times as he was parking, you don't know. I think you're overreacting.





Accidental L8 apex said:


> All of this. Knowing what view your backup camera gives as far as leftover space goes means people can now park ridiculously close these days. That said, I'd leave 6" or so for rollback and courtesy. :thumbup:


It's a midsize GMC and it's mine, yes it has a backup camera but clearly that is irrelevant. The Honda is the other guy. Also, what's over reacting? I didn't call for for a lynch mob, I claimed it was rude and asked the opinion of others. You claim it's not rude and you are entitled to that opinion.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Look at these douchebags I saw today


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

Porkchopexpress said:


> It's a midsize GMC and it's mine, yes it has a backup camera but clearly that is irrelevant. The Honda is the other guy. Also, what's over reacting? I didn't call for for a lynch mob, I claimed it was rude and asked the opinion of others. You claim it's not rude and you are entitled to that opinion.


Oh, I thought yours was the Honda. In that case, you parked over the line and partially into his space. :laugh:

:beer:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

>


:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

LG6R said:


> Oh, I thought yours was the Honda. In that case, you parked over the line and partially into his space. :laugh:
> 
> :beer:


I knew someone would call me out on that.

:thumbdown:


----------



## 88c900t (Jul 7, 2014)

Elite_Deforce said:


> :facepalm::facepalm:


What do you wanna bet that hes at maximum lock :laugh::laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Porkchopexpress said:


> I knew someone would call me out on that.
> 
> :thumbdown:


Are you really complaining that another driver fully utilized the the area in *their* space that you shouldn't have been in?

As far as I'm concerned, if you back into a space, or pull through, what you gain in ease of exit, you give in being able to easily load things into the back of your vehicle. That's life.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

LG6R said:


> Oh, I thought yours was the Honda. In that case, you parked over the line and partially into his space. :laugh:
> 
> :beer:


Yet he complains about the guy who is properly parked. Leaves him a note even. 
I hope there's a Honda forum somewhere that has a parking thread with a pic of this posted by the other guy.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Elite_Deforce said:


> :facepalm::facepalm:


That was Home Depot of course. He could parked over in the Pro spots but noooooooooooo.:facepalm::facepalm:


----------



## Chockomon (Aug 20, 2005)

Just now... Got out, looked at his parking job and thought, this looks good


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Surf Green said:


> Are you really complaining that another driver fully utilized the the area in *their* space that you shouldn't have been in?
> 
> As far as I'm concerned, if you back into a space, or pull through, what you gain in ease of exit, you give in being able to easily load things into the back of your vehicle. That's life.


I'm not complaining about losing the ability to load, I'm complaining about the close proximity. Try and park that close 5 times, I would bet you 100 to 1 odds you couldn't do it without hitting the other car. Are you okay with people parking by feel?


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

VWVan said:


> That was Home Depot of course. He could parked over in the Pro spots but noooooooooooo.:facepalm::facepalm:


Yeah, so some wise guy on a contractors forum could photograph me using a pro spot to load an air freshener and bottle of soda.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Porkchopexpress said:


> I'm not complaining about losing the ability to load, I'm complaining about the close proximity. Try and park that close 5 times, I would bet you 100 to 1 odds you couldn't do it without hitting the other car. Are you okay with people parking by feel?


But he's parked correctly. You aren't. When opposing spots share a single parking block, don't hang your bumper over the block and into the opposing space, and this problem is eliminated.


----------



## George Bluth (Jun 28, 2016)

Chockomon said:


> Just now... *Got out, looked at his parking job and thought, this looks good*


I do that myself all of the time, and find my own actions to be hilarious.

If you witness me do that and don't laugh, IDK what to tell you.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

88c900t said:


> What do you wanna bet that hes at maximum lock :laugh::laugh:


Oh my god, lol.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Ryan1981 said:


> But he's parked correctly. You aren't. When opposing spots share a single parking block, don't hang your bumper over the block and into the opposing space, and this problem is eliminated.


Insert, "He's right you know" meme here.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Porkchopexpress said:


> It's a midsize GMC and it's mine, yes it has a backup camera but clearly that is irrelevant. The Honda is the other guy. Also, what's over reacting? I didn't call for for a lynch mob, I claimed it was rude and asked the opinion of others. You claim it's not rude and you are entitled to that opinion.


You think it's rude that someone pulled into an empty parking spot that your truck was improperly protruding into? :sly:


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Ryan1981 said:


> But he's parked correctly. You aren't. When opposing spots share a single parking block, don't hang your bumper over the block and into the opposing space, and this problem is eliminated.


If you want to split hairs, my bumper is about even with the block so not improper, that's pretty much how everyone parks. You and others are ignoring my point. You can not park this close more than once or twice without hitting other cars. The picture is not at a weird angle to make it look close, it is dead on parallel. You could barely fit a piece of paper between bumpers. It took my 30 seconds of inspection just to make sure they weren't touching. If he had given even 2 inches, I wouldn't complain but unless this parking job was a fluke he clearly parks by feel which is BS.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

VWVan said:


>



I know this guy. Yes he is a douche.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Porkchopexpress said:


> If you want to split hairs, my bumper is about even with the block so not improper, that's pretty much how everyone parks. You and others are ignoring my point. You can not park this close more than once or twice without hitting other cars. The picture is not at a weird angle to make it look close, it is dead on parallel. You could barely fit a piece of paper between bumpers. It took my 30 seconds of inspection just to make sure they weren't touching. If he had given even a 2 inches, I wouldn't complain but unless this parking job was a fluke he clearly parks by feel which is BS.


Point is, you're technically in that other spot. By a little or a lot doesn't matter. Hell, nearly everyone here thought you were the Pilot owner as being the GMC owner and complaining makes absolutely no sense. If the Pilot parked by feel and did it within your spot, piss and moan away. As is, you're simply wrong.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Porkchopexpress said:


> If you want to split hairs, my bumper is about even with the block so not improper, that's pretty much how everyone parks. You and others are ignoring my point. You can not park this close more than once or twice without hitting other cars. The picture is not at a weird angle to make it look close, it is dead on parallel. You could barely fit a piece of paper between bumpers. It took my 30 seconds of inspection just to make sure they weren't touching. If he had given even a 2 inches, I wouldn't complain but unless this parking job was a fluke he clearly parks by feel which is BS.


Nope. You are over. Even if you were "even" with the block, you'd still be on his side, since technically half the block is his, half is yours. And you can't assume that he parks "by feel" just on this park job alone. He'd be parked perfectly if the guy in front of him wasn't on his side.


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Point is, you're technically in that other spot. By a little or a lot doesn't matter. Hell, nearly everyone here thought you were the Pilot owner as being the GMC owner and complaining makes absolutely no sense. If the Pilot parked by feel and did it within your spot, piss and moan away. As is, you're simply wrong.


So parking by feel is okay.

By the way, the people who thought I was driving the Honda were defending the GMC parking job.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Porkchopexpress said:


> So parking by feel is okay.


You don't know that he did that. And had you been properly parked, it would have made it impossible for him to do so.


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Ryan1981 said:


> You don't know that he did that. And had you been properly parked, it would have made it impossible for him to do so.


If I said I was going to park an eighth of an inch from your car you would be okay with that? And I was properly parked and had I been further forward it would not have prevented him from hitting my truck


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Porkchopexpress said:


> If I said I was going to park an eighth of an inch from your car you would be okay with that? And I was properly parked and had I been further forward it would not have prevented him from hitting my truck


Yeah. I'd be cool with it, as long as you don't hit my truck, just like he didn't hit yours. 

Next time, leave your hitch in. Then they can't get that close. And don't tell me it's illegal to have a hitch in when not towing because I see it EVERY DAY and nobody bothers with it.


----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

Someone should change this threads name to "The Ultimate Fighting Thread" I think it has more fights than car content but im sure someone could argue that.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

mGrady159 said:


> Someone should change this threads name to "The Ultimate Fighting Thread" I think it has more fights than car content but im sure someone could argue that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


No it doesn't.


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

Ryan1981 said:


> Yeah. I'd be cool with it, *as long as you don't hit my truck*, just like he didn't hit yours.


And because no one can make that guarantee at that distance, you made my point.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Porkchopexpress said:


> And because no one can make that guarantee at that distance, you made my point.


But I'd be parked on my side.


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Porkchopexpress said:


> If I said I was going to park an eighth of an inch from your car you would be okay with that? And I was properly parked and had I been further forward it would not have prevented him from hitting my truck


When you protrude into someone else's space, that's the risk you're taking. I don't know what to tell you man...


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

Porkchopexpress said:


> So parking by feel is okay.
> 
> By the way, the people who thought I was driving the Honda were defending the GMC parking job.


Parking by feel is not OK. But he didn't do that and neither did you, so why are we talking about that? I didn't defend the parking job of the GMC, I gave some reasoning why it might be parked that way because no way in hell would I think you were actually complaining about the Honda who did nothing wrong. That's his spot and he parked within the lines and before the concrete barrier. That's it, end of story. Your pickup truck with metal bumpers isn't going to be hurt by the Honda's plastic bumpers anyway so this is an all-around pointless conversation. For you to actually come here, ask the question, post the picture, then argue about it when every.single.other.person tells you you're wrong is rediculous. If you had left your truck fully in your spot and only in your spot, you wouldn't have gotten upset over it. 

Can we move onto something else now?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Can we get back to the pics please. I'll kick it off with this poorly positioned Prius.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

cityjohn said:


> Can we get back to the pics please. I'll kick it off with this poorly positioned Prius.


It's obviously recharging from that tree.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

cityjohn said:


> Can we get back to the pics please.


Yes. Yes we can.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Marked; *Trailer Parking*


----------



## Porkchopexpress (Jul 2, 2015)

LG6R said:


> Parking by feel is not OK. But he didn't do that and neither did you, so why are we talking about that? I didn't defend the parking job of the GMC, I gave some reasoning why it might be parked that way because no way in hell would I think you were actually complaining about the Honda who did nothing wrong. That's his spot and he parked within the lines and before the concrete barrier. That's it, end of story. Your pickup truck with metal bumpers isn't going to be hurt by the Honda's plastic bumpers anyway so this is an all-around pointless conversation. For you to actually come here, ask the question, post the picture, then argue about it when every.single.other.person tells you you're wrong is rediculous. If you had left your truck fully in your spot and only in your spot, you wouldn't have gotten upset over it.
> 
> Can we move onto something else now?


You pick up a dead topic then play the "let's drop it" card, accuse me of getting upset when I was always respectful of other members, call me rediculous and arguementative for explaining my opinion, change the subject I was asking in the first place then call the derailed subject pointless, defended my parking job when you thought it wasn't mine then backtrack and then criticize me "coming here" as if I am invading your territory. Your hypocracy is off the chart. Get off your high horse.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> Yes. Yes we can.


That's as cool as it is ugly. Not sure how to feel here


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

acsean792 said:


> That's as cool as it is ugly. Not sure how to feel here


It better have three or four mid engines in there. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

acsean792 said:


> That's as cool as it is ugly. Not sure how to feel here


Feel angry that he is parked across two handicap spaces.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

My hope was that it's some sort of wheelchair carrier.... probbaly not, but that would make it all the cooler 



Porkchopexpress said:


> blah blah


Wow, some people just can't let it go! it's really distracting from the pictures this topic is about.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

acsean792 said:


> That's as cool as it is ugly. Not sure how to feel here


I'm mad someone destroyed an RX7 for that monstrosity


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

From the Is EVERYONE Replacing TDIs With Less Efficient Vehicles? thread.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

cant believe you guys are arguing about the parking or whatever. There are much more important things to discuss.....Yoga pants in the background. Yes we need more photos of her.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GTIanz said:


> cant believe you guys are arguing about the parking or whatever. There are much more important things to discuss.....Yoga pants in the background. Yes we need more photos of her.


Ummm


----------



## kkingma (Oct 21, 2016)

spockcat said:


> From the Is EVERYONE Replacing TDIs With Less Efficient Vehicles? thread.


Why are there tracks through the grass? Is this an everyday thing for this guy?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

GTIanz said:


> cant believe you guys are arguing about the parking or whatever. There are much more important things to discuss.....Yoga pants in the background. Yes we need more photos of her.


Yeah...she might be 12.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

kkingma said:


> Why are there tracks through the grass? Is this an everyday thing for this guy?


You would need to ask the poster/owner: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Vehicles&p=102842914&viewfull=1#post102842914


----------



## PsychoVolvo (Dec 4, 2009)

Neighbor at my loft apartment who regularly parks in the commercial parking only spot or handicap spot (or in this case both). There were about 4 other open spots nearby and these are the only two with restrictions. That rectangle of residue on her drivers window is for an illegal parking tow notice. She drove around with the sticker for a solid week. Months later she still hasn't washed the window. Pinnacle of trashy parking habits. 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

Ryan1981 said:


> Yeah...she might be 12.





spockcat said:


> Ummm


She's about to get into the drivers seat - or just got out of it. Strong likelihood that puts her over 18.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

GTIanz said:


> She's about to get into the drivers seat - or just got out of it. Strong likelihood that puts her over 18.


Or she went back for her soppy cup.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

GTIanz said:


> She's about to get into the drivers seat - or just got out of it. Strong likelihood that puts her over 18.


She could be given that the driver's seat on the SUV is pushed pretty far forward. Or perhaps:



Ryan1981 said:


> Or she went back for her soppy cup.


:laugh::laugh::laugh:

:wave:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

PsychoVolvo said:


> Neighbor at my loft apartment


As opposed to your regular apartment?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> She could be given that the driver's seat on the SUV is pushed pretty far forward. Or perhaps:


Typically the family that graduates to that gen Sequoia has outgrown the unbelted rear seat capacity of their Corolla.
So that's either a very short, young mother of 8 that hasn't turned square yet, or she's one of those kids. Either way... do not want.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

In this guy's defense, @ 25 euro / night the garage was not very full...


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Typical Dunkin Donuts customer.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

Dave said:


> Typical Dunkin Donuts customer.


I would have expected a Hyundai with cracked seat trim


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Jimmy Russells said:


> I would have expected a Hyundai with cracked seat trim


:laugh: nope it was a skinny college kid.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I think they're DIR.










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Almost mastered the elusive parallel park job...


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

vwluger22 said:


> I think they're DIR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Meh. It is cool if it works, but it doesn't take very long to rip off your bumper clean in those situations. Especially with a low car.


----------



## ZooMaster (May 21, 2015)

A little context; shes parked in a one-way drive thru lane facing the wrong direction, and her passenger is using the walk up atm. And im parked in parking spots probably less than 30 ft away


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

vwluger22 said:


> I think they're DIR.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree. Since there are no visible lines, I think that's a Fit.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

OK. Guess he can't see the lines from that far up.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Donnnkkkk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

I would love to see how frightening it is to try and panic stop in one of those re-donk-ulous things.


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Meh. It is cool if it works, but it doesn't take very long to rip off your bumper clean in those situations. Especially with a low car.



Or for it to warm up a bit and have the tires sink into the snow. No season tires on the front won't help you get out of it either.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

[video]https://youtu.be/Vzv40VWL5ho?t=4m15s[/video]


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Surburbia, spotted whilst acquiring chicken wings...


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

S1ack said:


>


"but she's parked wrong tooooooooo"


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Another fine Dunkin Donuts customer. 4 spots.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

spockcat said:


> OK. Guess he can't see the lines from that far up.





doublec4 said:


> I would love to see how frightening it is to try and panic stop in one of those re-donk-ulous things.


I'd laugh my @$$ off watching one of them run an autocross course with that! :laugh:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

andlf said:


> I'd laugh my @$$ off watching one of them run an autocross course with that! :laugh:


I'd laugh my @$$ off watching one of them drive through any sort of backroads with that


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

From my FB feed: "My aunt has several strengths, parking is not one of them. Lessons begin tomorrow"










Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

PlatinumGLS said:


>


My grandpa used to do this... 
"That's not a parking space grandpa."
"What are you talking about! It's marked like that for us handicapped people"
"No grandpa, the empty handicapped spot next to where you parked is the real parking spot"
"They put that dammed parking curb in that spot, so I can't pull straight thru and have to back out"

We took away his license and car shortly after finding out

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Geesevs (Aug 1, 2006)

kkingma said:


> Why are there tracks through the grass? Is this an everyday thing for this guy?


It's probably pretty normal, at my last unit the parking lot would fill up and there was a grassy area that people with trucks/higher stuff would park so normal cars could park in normal spots.


----------



## jaweber (May 13, 2013)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Almost mastered the elusive parallel park job...


Probably depends on local ordinances, but I used to park like this all the time when I lived in Mil-troit because the streets were so narrow; it's a good way to keep your mirrors attached  I asked a parking-nazi if it was something I could get a ticket for and he said no, as long as it is not parked facing the wrong direction, the nearer to the curb the better. So I say pass on this one eace:


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

jaweber said:


> Probably depends on local ordinances, but I used to park like this all the time when I lived in Mil-troit because the streets were so narrow; it's a good way to keep your mirrors attached  I asked a parking-nazi if it was something I could get a ticket for and he said no, as long as it is not parked facing the wrong direction, the nearer to the curb the better. So I say pass on this one eace:


As long as it's not obstructing the sidewalk I agree with the pass.... barely up on a very low curb = good to go.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Justice served on this horrible parking violator!!!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

GTIanz said:


> As long as it's not obstructing the sidewalk I agree with the pass.... barely up on a very low curb = good to go.


Not obstructing the sidewalk, but also on a very wide 2-lane frequently traveled by 18-wheelers with plenty of space to park on both directions ... and I should note the sign post at the back of my mini is a handicap zone sign... plenty of room for 2 cars to park between the signs without trouble, and a fire hydrant zone directly behind that. It was just a sh|t park job... c'mon... it's not the worst, but Ray Charles could park an aircraft carrier there no prob...


----------



## Lifelong Obsession (Jul 24, 2011)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

/\/\ irrelevant...there are basically no cars in the entire parking lot.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Justice served on this horrible parking violator!!!


Dude f*king rules. :thumbup:



spockcat said:


> Location
> West Coast, not that west coast. Bay area, not that bay area.


Might I guess, the West Bay area?  Hello from your neighbor in the East Bay


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

andlf said:


> /\/\ irrelevant...there are basically no cars in the entire parking lot.


Still parked like an idiot though.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

VWVan said:


> Still parked like an idiot though.


nah, he/she gets a pass...it doesn't matter here...eff the lines!


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

andlf said:


> /\/\ irrelevant...there are basically no cars in the entire parking lot.


Then why not just put the SUV in the spot properly?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Hostile said:


> Then why not just put the SUV in the spot properly?


Lol. :laugh::facepalm:

Because who cares?


----------



## Mk7Rules (Mar 20, 2016)

Got his handicap license for a parking disability.


----------



## cwescapexlt4x4 (Jan 2, 2003)

Maybe the "Queen Mary" wouldn't fit in straight? but still... you have all the space and still park like THAT?!?!!


----------



## LG6R (Oct 20, 2003)

andlf said:


> /\/\ irrelevant...there are basically no cars in the entire parking lot.


By that reasoning, is it OK to park in a handicapped spot if there are no handicapped people around? Or park next to a fire hydrant if there is no fire? Or park on a sidewalk if there's no one walking on it? Of course not. Any justification for a bad parking job is irrelevant because there is no excuse.



Elite_Deforce said:


> Lol. :laugh::facepalm:
> 
> Because who cares?


Then why bother parking at all? Just jump out of the car while it's rolling and let the car land wherever it wants. This thread is for bad parking jobs and that was another example of one. He cared enough to post it, I cared enough to agree with him. Will that be enough?


----------



## nebilex (Feb 8, 2004)

in front of the local bank..


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

In the ramp space of a handicap van parking space. He really looks like he needs to use the space.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

andlf said:


> /\/\ irrelevant...there are basically no cars in the entire parking lot.



the logic of everyone running in to use the atm and parking in the fire lane... there's no fire...


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

I guess we need a 'who cares how badly they parked because there are lots of spots' thread


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Parked diagonal to to the last spot in the line. In the lane of traffic.


----------



## benjamminfla (Aug 7, 2015)

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

benjamminfla said:


> Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


Portrait _and_ sideways? Kudos. :facepalm:


----------



## benjamminfla (Aug 7, 2015)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Portrait _and_ sideways? Kudos. :facepalm:


It's the new thing, you didn't know?

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## kayaker10 (Jan 10, 2006)

Sidewalks are not constructed to take the weight of vehicles and will eventually crack the concrete. Sidewalks are typically 4-inches of concrete, driveways are 6-inches thick by code here in Portland. Plus, in this city, sidewalk maintenance is the responsibility of the abutting property owner.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Nailed it!










:banghead:


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

kayaker10 said:


> Sidewalks are not constructed to take the weight of vehicles and will eventually crack the concrete. Sidewalks are typically 4-inches of concrete, driveways are 6-inches thick by code here in Portland. Plus, in this city, sidewalk maintenance is the responsibility of the abutting property owner.


Random thoughts with Jack Handey.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Not sure if he had a handicap tag or not in his window. He had something hanging from some kind of chain or something inside his car. Looked more like a hotel Do Not Disturb sign. Anyway, even if he could legally park there his parking skills weren't particularly good.


----------



## SpacedOutStar (Aug 23, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Not sure if he had a handicap tag or not in his window. He had something hanging from some kind of chain or something inside his car. Looked more like a hotel Do Not Disturb sign. Anyway, even if he could legally park there his parking skills weren't particularly good.


Maybe they consider bad parking a disability now, neither in that pic got it between the lines.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Lifelong Obsession said:


>


That's a pretty big lot


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

In the same parking lot. Wtf?


Put the phone down and Drive!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

cityjohn said:


> That's a pretty big lot


Pretty big sky, too. Almost didn't notice the parking job.



Accidental L8 apex said:


> Portrait _and_ sideways? Kudos. :facepalm:


I weep for the next generation when they share photos of their childhood and they're mostly portrait, and full of and full of sky, ceiling, back yard, and parking lot. 

"Mommy, why aren't there any pictures of you and your whole family??' 
"Because grandpa's camera could only fit one of us at a time"


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

LG6R said:


> By that reasoning, is it OK to park in a handicapped spot if there are no handicapped people around? Or park next to a fire hydrant if there is no fire? Or park on a sidewalk if there's no one walking on it? Of course not. Any justification for a bad parking job is irrelevant because there is no excuse.


They're not parked in a handicapped spot or fire lane, that's totally different: disrespectful, impeding a possible emergency & just wrong. What a stretch your argument has jumping to illogical conclusions...extremist reasoning? 

Edit: there are very good examples in this thread of idiotic parking & people that ARE just a-holes!


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Lol. :laugh::facepalm:
> 
> Because who cares?


So basically you come into the bad parking thread to complain about people who are actually posting bad parking jobs. Maybe this thread just isn't for you, huh?


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


"Trust me, I park there all the time."

Put the phone down and Drive!!


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Another great Mercedes parking job...


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

"Don't mind me. I'm just going to park in the drive lane between the gas pumps."


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

HorrorPunk said:


> Another great Mercedes parking job...


Didn't want to scuff the bumper?? Hahahaha


Put the phone down and Drive!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

Two for one, eh? Neither the van or the BMW could put it between the lines. I spot a missing valve cap too!


----------



## Bosley (Nov 24, 2012)

Almost took up 4 spots,... :what: :banghead: :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

thegoodson said:


> Two for one, eh? Neither the van or the BMW could put it between the lines. I spot a missing valve cap too!


The BMW seems to be within the lines. And you must have an amazing monitor to see a missing valve cap.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

thegoodson said:


> Two for one, eh? Neither the van or the BMW could put it between the lines. I spot a missing valve cap too!


:laugh::laugh::laugh:



spockcat said:


> The BMW seems to be within the lines. And you must have an amazing monitor to see a missing valve cap.


He's just giving me a hard time :thumbup::beer:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PlatinumGLS said:


> He's just giving me a hard time :thumbup::beer:


Didn't realize the BMW was yours. Did someone steal your BMW valve caps? They did on one side of my old Z4M coupe.


----------



## Geesevs (Aug 1, 2006)

Found 2 at walmart. One makes sense, the bus, the other not.
Bus
Fiesta


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Didn't realize the BMW was yours. Did someone steal your BMW valve caps? They did on one side of my old Z4M coupe.


Long story short, I have the caps pictured below that are no longer readily available through BMW (even though they have thousands in a warehouse) and one went missing after a wheel/tire change. It was replaced by a standard cap and my near-OCD self couldn't live with mismatched caps lol

I even befriended a parts manager at a BMW dealership who tried to get them but couldn't. Someone was even selling a used set on eBay for like $40 (I would never pay that). Luckily, thegoodson came through and get me another set :thumbup:


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

No explanation needed...











Put the phone down and Drive!


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Dave928 said:


>


They park for 2 minutes and leave, nothing to see here.

I bet you're the type to honk if the car in front of you waits more than 12ms after the light turns green.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)




----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

KeiCar said:


> They park for 2 minutes and leave, nothing to see here.
> 
> I bet you're the type to honk if the car in front of you waits more than 12ms after the light turns green.


It is kind of a parking thread  What should we start posting pictures of? 
I'm guilty of honking 12ms after the light turns green. Why shouldn't they be ready to go when it does? I am... 


Put the phone down and Drive!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

JerryLtowIt said:


> I'm guilty of honking 12ms after the light turns green. Why shouldn't they be ready to go when it does? I am...
> 
> 
> Put the phone down and Drive!


:beer:
In drive a manual. I make sure I am in gear and ready to go when the light changes. All they need to do is lift their foot off the brake.


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> In drive a manual. I make sure I am in gear and ready to go when the light changes. All they need to do is lift their foot off the brake.


Exactly. What could possibly be the delay...?? We are driving after all, may as well pay attention to things like traffic signals, stop signs, etc...😊

Put the phone down and DRIVE!!


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

KeiCar said:


> They park for 2 minutes and leave, nothing to see here.
> 
> I bet you're the type to honk if the car in front of you waits more than 12ms after the light turns green.



2 minutes or 20. it says NO PARKING - FIRE LANE, not CASH MACHINE LANE. is that hard for you to understand?

and no, i give 20ms, i'm not a complete d!ck. 

i watch the opposite lights. i'm ready to go before the light turns green. i expect the same from others.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Dave928 said:


> 2 minutes or 20. it says NO PARKING - FIRE LANE, not CASH MACHINE LANE. is that hard for you to understand?
> 
> and no, i give 20ms, i'm not a complete d!ck.
> 
> i watch the opposite lights. i'm ready to go before the light turns green. i expect the same from others.


:laugh::thumbup:


----------



## SlowAl (Oct 6, 2008)

> They park for 2 minutes and leave, nothing to see here.


It's a fire lane. No excuses. To the crusher!



> I bet you're the type to honk if the car in front of you waits more than 12ms after the light turns green.


You had one job!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Guess I'm a dick but I would park there if using the ATM that didn't have a line.

I also wouldn't complain if I got a ticket because I'm kinda a dick sometimes. 

Bring on the hate.


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

KeiCar said:


> They park for 2 minutes and leave, nothing to see here.
> 
> I bet you're the type to honk if the car in front of you waits more than 12ms after the light turns green.


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

Love it!


Put the phone down and Drive!


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Sorry about the bad pic.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

This Thunderbird has found my favorite spot at the suburban grocery store. One parking space line has mysteriously vanished, and a double wide spot is the popular result.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

S1ack said:


> This Thunderbird has found my favorite spot at the suburban grocery store. One parking space line has mysteriously vanished, and a double wide spot is the popular result.


I'm good with it.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

S1ack said:


> This Thunderbird has found my favorite spot at the suburban grocery store. One parking space line has mysteriously vanished, and a double wide spot is the popular result.


Until you drive something that can hold a candle to that, you lose. Vehicle-heirarchy is alive and well. :thumbup:


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Until you drive something that can hold a candle to that, you lose. Vehicle-heirarchy is alive and well. :thumbup:














Put the phone down and Drive!


----------



## bothhandsplease (Oct 6, 2011)




----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

bothhandsplease said:


>


Hell yeah............leave that A-Hole's license exposed.....!!!!!!!:beer:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

s1ack said:


> this thunderbird has found my favorite spot at the suburban grocery store. One parking space line has mysteriously vanished, and a double wide spot is the popular result.


approved


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

I mean, technically this guy isn't hurting anyone; he has one car in a space where one car goes, and it didn't affect anyone else's parking (including my Golf).

But jeez, what a sloppy-ass parking job. First of all, look how little space they gave themselves to get out of the car by parking all the way to the left. Second, the parking lot is a one-way---notice the arrows on the ground---so it appears they had to have driven into the exit of that lot to park there like that :banghead: :laugh:





I wonder if they narrowly missed the curb stone, or just drove right over it? :laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

hushypushy said:


> I mean, technically this guy isn't hurting anyone; he has one car in a space where one car goes, and it didn't affect anyone else's parking (including my Golf).
> 
> But jeez, what a sloppy-ass parking job. First of all, look how little space they gave themselves to get out of the car by parking all the way to the left. Second, the parking lot is a one-way---notice the arrows on the ground---so it appears they had to have driven into the exit of that lot to park there like that :banghead: :laugh:
> 
> ...


What kind of half-assed piece of **** parking spot is that?


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

The plate describes the parking job.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Ryan1981 said:


> What kind of half-assed piece of **** parking spot is that?


The spot looks good from the first angle. The 410 credit-score driver just can't drive. Based on the parking-block's condition, I'm gonna go waaaaaaay out on a limb and say that spot is for sub-500's only.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dave said:


> The plate describes the parking job.


Not perfect but given that the spot is handicap and there isn't another vehicle space next to it, I don't think it is all that bad. He only has 1 tire ON the line, not over the line. Still ONSIDES by ice hockey standards.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Not perfect but given that the spot is handicap and there isn't another vehicle space next to it, I don't think it is all that bad. He only has 1 tire ON the line, not over the line. Still ONSIDES by ice hockey standards.


Agreed. Unless it might infringe on another's parking, no foul.


----------



## Volkl (Oct 2, 2003)

This photo doesn't do this parking job justice. 

Not only is it parked in the cart corral spot, but it is hanging out much further than it looks in this photo.


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Volkl said:


> This photo doesn't do this parking job justice.
> 
> Not only is it parked in the cart corral spot, but it is hanging out much further than it looks in this photo.


I can one up you. Saw this brain surgeon at Walmart today.


----------



## zSundown (Jun 8, 2014)

Every time I go to the store there is ALWAYS at least one car with bad driver disease.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

zSundown said:


> Every time I go to the store there is ALWAYS at least one car with bad driver disease.


Beautiful wide spaces with gaps too...


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

So I was walking down the street past this shady used car dealership, glancing at their inventory. Like any dealership with a small lot, they pack their cars like sardines. But this Mustang was a bit too close for comfort :what:


----------



## 10altimasr (May 12, 2011)

Found these gems over the past couple days!!










Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

bothhandsplease said:


>


He acts like that truck was expensive or something, it's just a pick up, bro. 

Even if you do drive a 60k truck, that does not give you permission to park like a jack-ass to protect your beauty.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


>


Green parking spaces for St.Patrick's Day?


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Cabin Pics said:


> He acts like that truck was expensive or something, it's just a pick up, bro.
> 
> Even if you do drive a 60k truck, that does not give you permission to park like a jack-ass to protect your beauty.


Somebody forgot to take their pills this morning


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)

Crappy cart parking job. Not sure what happened to the black suv but the trim on the gt's left side was trashed.


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

It is technically parked in a pedestrian crosswalk now. 

How does someone do this and go, "Like a glove?"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

zSundown said:


> Every time I go to the store there is ALWAYS at least one car with bad driver disease.


People who overspend tend to underthink.



> Crappy cart parking job. Not sure what happened to the black suv but the trim on the gt's left side was trashed.


Someone would have paid with bullets, if that was mine.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

Aonarch said:


> It is technically parked in a pedestrian crosswalk now.
> 
> How does someone do this and go, "Like a glove?"


The car next to them is pulled up too far too, and the lines are (vaguely) confusing, and my guess is, they were overly excited about a TCL-approved next-to-obstacle expanded spot


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

> Crappy cart parking job. Not sure what happened to the black suv but the trim on the gt's left side was trashed.


Ouch.  I never park next to the carousels.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

worth_fixing said:


> Someone would have paid with bullets, if that was mine.


We've all seen your past posts, you would do nothing.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> We've all seen your past posts, you would do nothing.


Maybe the guilty party needs bullets instead of cash? Paying them in bullets seems like a better way to barter then just paying in monetary units.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

worth_fixing said:


> People who overspend tend to underthink.
> 
> 
> 
> Someone would have paid with bullets, if that was mine.


No normal person is shooting a gun at someone else for scratching a car. If I found my car like this and the offending car still there and no owner in sight.... well something something tire iron something something RR windshield. eye for eye, not dead body for eye.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

He's parked covering the handicapped loading zone and area to enter/leave the produce stand  

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

col.mustard said:


> He's parked covering the handicapped loading zone and area to enter/leave the produce stand
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I should add, he just pulled in when I took this picture. In addition to the spots on either side of him, all 6 spots next to where I was standing were also open.

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> I should add, he just pulled in when I took this picture. In addition to the spots on either side of him, all 6 spots next to where I was standing were also open.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


Did he at least have a handicap pass?


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> We've all seen your past posts, you would do nothing.


Of course not. What do you think I am; a murderer? :laugh:

Judging by your past posts, I think you take life too seriously.


----------



## Kandiru1 (Nov 27, 2016)

KeiCar said:


>


In EV lingo this is called getting ICEd (internal combustion) and calls for a vigorous response.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

Speaking of ICEing, how about getting ICE'd by a regular Prius?



















Not only should you not park anything there if you're not actively charging it, but it's in the middle of a GIGANTIC multi-story parking garage where there are plenty of places to park. The EV chargers are right near the entrance so I'm sure laziness is the name of the game here. But at the end of the day I can't really get that upset, because that particular charger in the corner doesn't work anyway


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

@McMike said:


>


they don't want any door dings on this priceless gem! :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


Seems ok. Obviously mentally handicapped.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

AtlantaDad said:


> Seems ok. Obviously mentally handicapped.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

TaaT said:


>


looks green to me :thumbup:


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

Dravenport said:


> looks green to me :thumbup:


I do not disagree with this, at least for the laughs :laugh:


----------



## vortexblue (Jan 27, 2001)

Dravenport said:


>


Fantastic movie.
Bravo!


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Dravenport said:


> looks green to me :thumbup:


I'd argue that all the way to court.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

^ citizen's arrest?...


----------



## toadham (May 17, 2013)

No, nobody else needs to enter the garage after you park your giant compensatory truck.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

toadham said:


> No, nobody else needs to enter the garage after you park your giant compensatory truck.


Not enough info to judge, but there seems to be plenty of room to go around him. I give pass. Just not for those hideous compensatory wheels.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

I park at Hollywood & Highland every day and came across this on *Monday*. 

This a**hole parked in an electric charging space, *didn't* plug his car in. Oh, it's still there *FOUR DAYS* later. You're only allowed to park in those spots for 4 hours at a time, but they generally give you a break and allow 8 hours. These spots in in high demand too, they are filled up by 9:00am every day. I'm surprised they haven't towed him yet... he's got 3 "warning" notices on his windshield though. LoL










:banghead:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

HorrorPunk said:


> I park at Hollywood & Highland every day and came across this on *Monday*.
> 
> This a**hole parked in an electric charging space, *didn't* plug his car in. Oh, it's still there *FOUR DAYS* later. You're only allowed to park in those spots for 4 hours at a time, but they generally give you a break and allow 8 hours. These spots in in high demand too, they are filled up by 9:00am every day. I'm surprised they haven't towed him yet... he's got 3 "warning" notices on his windshield though. LoL
> 
> ...


It saddens me knowing that the day will come when you will no longer be able to piss in someones gas tank... or at the very least dump a liter-cola in it.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

BongTechnician said:


> It saddens me knowing that the day will come when you will no longer be able to piss in someones gas tank... or at the very least dump a liter-cola in it.


...but you could still punchasize their face.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Not worth the assault charges. The idea is to ruin their day, not your own.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

BongTechnician said:


> It saddens me knowing that the day will come when you will no longer be able to piss in someones gas tank... or at the very least dump a liter-cola in it.


You can still put a pebble in their tire stem valve cap and screw it back on until it leaks slowly. In the case of the guy parked for 4 days, 1 tire per day would be a suitable punishment.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

spockcat said:


> You can still put a pebble in their tire stem valve cap and screw it back on until it leaks slowly. In the case of the guy parked for 4 days, 1 tire per day would be a suitable punishment.


Classic.


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

Backstory: This is at the local Wendy's just after the lunch time rush. This guy is a local. He strikes me as an Archie Bunker 'rules don't apply to me' kind of guy. After parking he proceeded to walk through all the plantings to go into the Wendy's. Sure, there's open spots to either side, but still...


----------



## Lucian1988 (Mar 25, 2009)

toadham said:


> No, nobody else needs to enter the garage after you park your giant compensatory truck.



I sadly had to park like this more than a few times in my dad's Tundra. I go somewhere and park, but the car in front of me is too far forward and makes the backend stick out even more. OR just some parking spaces aren't long enough.


----------



## toadham (May 17, 2013)

Lucian1988 said:


> I sadly had to park like this more than a few times in my dad's Tundra. I go somewhere and park, but the car in front of me is too far forward and makes the backend stick out even more. OR just some parking spaces aren't long enough.


I just think the folks with the giant trucks should go park where I can't see them and all next to each other on the top level in the sun and heat 

Seriously, big trucks (almost all trucks these days) are never going to "fit" in the spots so go park away from normal-sized cars. Too far to walk, I know. bring your scooter with the truck.

Kind of joking but not so much.


----------



## Ephraim (Sep 18, 2003)

Big a$$hole here. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

HorrorPunk said:


> I park at Hollywood & Highland every day and came across this on *Monday*.
> 
> This a**hole parked in an electric charging space, *didn't* plug his car in. Oh, it's still there *FOUR DAYS* later. You're only allowed to park in those spots for 4 hours at a time, but they generally give you a break and allow 8 hours. These spots in in high demand too, they are filled up by 9:00am every day. I'm surprised they haven't towed him yet... he's got 3 "warning" notices on his windshield though. LoL
> 
> ...


Any self-respecting building manager would have called the tow after hour 8. 4 days and 3 warnings obviously doesn't do ****.


toadham said:


> I just think the folks with the giant trucks should go park where I can't see them and all next to each other on the top level in the sun and heat
> 
> Seriously, big trucks (almost all trucks these days) are never going to "fit" in the spots so go park away from normal-sized cars. Too far to walk, I know. bring your scooter with the truck.
> 
> Kind of joking but not so much.


Agreed. If the lot is tight, get out of sight. Price you pay for driving a house on wheels. (no deep-seated truck hatred there at all :laugh


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Any self-respecting building manager would have called the tow after hour 8. 4 days and 3 warnings obviously doesn't do ****.


Any self-respecting, Fisker Karma driving building manager would remember to plug his car in.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Unless that's the owner standing in the window in one of those fancy standing-up invisible wheelchairs, then I'll remove the picture.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

KeiCar said:


> Unless that's the owner standing in the window in one of those fancy standing-up invisible wheelchairs, then I'll remove the picture.


Is there no placard? I mean, not every disability equals a wheelchair.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Ryan1981 said:


> Is there no placard? I mean, not every disability equals a wheelchair.


Damn strait...

Every time I see one of those, I just assume it has a dead battery and contains an expired fat man and his dog.
(too soon?)


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Silver truck to the left of my Tahoe, black truck to the right.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Ryan1981 said:


> Silver truck to the left of my Tahoe, black truck to the right.


Dude, your front right tire is on the parking line. Next time I see that you'll be taking a picture of a shopping cart against your fancy blue badged Chubby, er, chebbie, damnit! Chevy!


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

Ryan1981 said:


> Silver truck to the left of my Tahoe, black truck to the right.


You should thank those piss poor parkers for making such a safe spot for you.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Cabin Pics said:


> Dude, your front right tire is on the parking line. Next time I see that you'll be taking a picture of a shopping cart against your fancy blue badged Chubby, er, chebbie, damnit! Chevy!


Ha. Only because I had a plethora of room to that side. Apparently that lot is a honey hole. Saw this on the way out.


----------



## Chmeeee (Jun 24, 2002)

Ryan1981 said:


> Is there no placard? I mean, not every disability equals a wheelchair.


It's not even impossible for somebody in a wheelchair to drive a Vette. I have a coworker that uses a wheelchair and drives a Challenger.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Chmeeee said:


> It's not even impossible for somebody in a wheelchair to drive a Vette. I have a coworker that uses a wheelchair and drives a Challenger.


I know a guy in a wheelchair that drives a Challenger as well. He was paralyzed in Iraq.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BongTechnician said:


> Damn strait...
> 
> Every time I see one of those, I just assume it has a dead battery and contains an expired fat man and his dog.
> (too soon?)


You lost me on this one.


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

BongTechnician said:


> Not worth the assault charges. The idea is to ruin their day, not your own.


Yeah, I was just referencing the liter-cola like Farva! :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Ryan1981 said:


> He was paralyzed in Iraq.


Those Iraqis are terrible drivers. Was he on his cellphone driving?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> Is there no placard? I mean, not every disability equals a wheelchair.





Chmeeee said:


> It's not even impossible for somebody in a wheelchair to drive a Vette. I have a coworker that uses a wheelchair and drives a Challenger.


True but given he is parked right in front of a Sprint store in New Mexico, I am betting he ran inside to refill his prepaid phone or pay his bill in cash because he doesn't have a credit card or checking account.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Metallitubby said:


> Those Iraqis are terrible drivers. Was he on his cellphone driving?


Yeah. You know how hard it is to text in Arabic?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Ryan1981 said:


> Yeah. You know how hard it is to text in Arabic?


*يمكنك المراهنة على انني أفعل*


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Any self-respecting building manager would have called the tow after hour 8. 4 days and 3 warnings obviously doesn't do ****.


Going on *FIVE* days now and it's still there. ARGH!

It's obviously doesn't effect me in any way, but it just pisses me off. LoL


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

HorrorPunk said:


> Going on *FIVE* days now and it's still there. ARGH!
> 
> It's obviously doesn't effect me in any way, but it just pisses me off. LoL


Don't worry...he's got some bad karma headed his way.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Metallitubby said:


> *يمكنك المراهنة على انني أفعل*


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

AtlantaDad said:


> Don't worry...he's got some bad karma headed his way.


HA!


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

:laugh:


HorrorPunk said:


> HA!


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Standing in the same spot outside the gas station.. both these happened within 2 mins...


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Standing in the same spot outside the gas station.. both these happened within 2 mins...


.... Yeah.... I've got more important things to worry about than a simple infraction like that.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Ryan1981 said:


> Yeah. You know how hard it is to text in Arabic?


----------



## NightTrain EX (Feb 24, 2004)

Senior Member said:


>


You mean "arbic?"


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Cabin Pics said:


> .... Yeah.... I've got more important things to worry about than a simple infraction like that.


That's your truck, isn't it Efrie?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Senior Member said:


>


That's classic.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ryan1981 said:


> That's your truck, isn't it Efrie?


Call the number for the painter... he might just re-work the lines to your liking...I'd trust the guy for a quality job...


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Uh oh. Someone better leave a note...


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Ryan1981 said:


> Uh oh. Someone better leave a note...


No note left.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> No note left.


how the hell do you hit someone, and then not even pull off a few inches?


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

puma1552 said:


> how the hell do you hit someone, and then not even pull off a few inches?


Balls of steel.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

puma1552 said:


> how the hell do you hit someone, and then not even pull off a few inches?


Either car probably rolled when put into park, and the driver had no idea.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

This was at my local VW/Audi dealer a couple of yeas ago. The GTI was new inventory with the plastic wrap still on it, the Q7 I believe was in for service.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Am I doing it right. 









Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

puma1552 said:


> how the hell do you hit someone, and then not even pull off a few inches?


If you look, the wall marks a driveway... so I assume the Toyobaru tried to nose up and fit as to not block the driveway...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Might be sticking out a bit much


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

dh71704 said:


> Am I doing it right.
> https://uploads.tapatalk-cdn.com/20170326/dbe161e8b0347dc40160c23f3e6c97d4.jpg[/IG]
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk[/QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

dh71704 said:


> Am I doing it right.
> 
> 
> Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


Well, it is a "mini"van.


----------



## dh71704 (Nov 2, 2011)

Mike! said:


> Well, it is a "mini"van.


My wife told me that I can't park there. I had plenty of room at the back of the van still. T


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

TaaT said:


>


 this one is gold here.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

TaaT said:


>


That poor car.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Elite_Deforce said:


> That poor car.


Based on the positioning of the hubs/rotors, the car sat really low. I am guessing this is going to be a new fad for the stance kids?


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

Saw this winner last night in the parking lot for Trader Joe's :


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

andlf said:


> Yeah, I was just referencing the liter-cola like Farva! :laugh:


Ha. Nice :beer: I should'a caught that one.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Ryan1981 said:


> You lost me on this one.


Well, maybe not fat, just old (I assumed cuz waffle house). Sad pointless way to go and it really stuck with me. I cant look at a modern corvette without this popping into my head.

It was posted on TCL a while back... Not really parking thread material as he seems to be within the lines... 
http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/06/11/texas-man-dog-die-trapped-corvette/71053474/


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

BongTechnician said:


> Well, maybe not fat, just old (I assumed cuz waffle house). Sad pointless way to go and it really stuck with me. I cant look at a modern corvette without this popping into my head.
> 
> It was posted on TCL a while back... Not really parking thread material as he seems to be within the lines...
> http://www.usatoday.com/story/news/nation-now/2015/06/11/texas-man-dog-die-trapped-corvette/71053474/


Wow. What a dumb way to go.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Found this parked next to me this evening:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

saron81 said:


> Found this parked next to me this evening:


Circumventing vehicle impact/crumple zones so people thing they do cool things with their DD.... Its a jeep thing... we wouldn't understand.

I _do_ understand that I need to start keeping an angle grinder in my trunk..


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

Co-worker in Accord is actually trying to piss off the co-worker in the S10.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Death-Incarnate (Nov 17, 2003)

BRealistic said:


> Co-worker in Accord is actually trying to piss off the co-worker in the S10.


I did this to my boss at my old job a couple of times. Made him go through the passenger side or the back hatch if I could get another co-worker to block the passenger door as well.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

The moment a Jeep pushes a badly parked BMW into a parking space*

http://dailym.ai/2nv1MJT


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Death-Incarnate (Nov 17, 2003)

Ryan1981 said:


> The moment a Jeep pushes a badly parked BMW into a parking space*
> 
> http://dailym.ai/2nv1MJT


----------



## VR6ix (Oct 27, 2003)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VR6ix said:


>


As a motorcyclist for almost 40 years now, good. I hope the Honda got to go home scot-free while the Yamaha got the ticket.


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

VR6ix said:


>


Best thing I've seen all day.


----------



## Shmi (Mar 25, 2009)

saron81 said:


> Found this parked next to me this evening:


Thought I found the same car in my own ST for a sec.










Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Shmi said:


> Thought I found the same car in my own ST for a sec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They are all the same.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

Shmi said:


> Thought I found the same car in my own ST for a sec.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


S(he) missed an opportunity to flex on that parking block.


----------



## ooobombz (Aug 15, 2005)

BongTechnician said:


> It saddens me knowing that the day will come when you will no longer be able to piss in someones gas tank... or at the very least dump a liter-cola in it.


JB weld their charging plug holes?


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

VR6ix said:


>


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

VR6ix said:


>


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Not that this bothers me one bit (quite the contrary), but how did the wheelchair get over the offending cycle?


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

Surf Green said:


> Not that this bothers me one bit (quite the contrary), but how did the wheelchair get over the offending cycle?


Maybe they had dropped the person in the wheelchair off previously, and now came back to pick them up.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Ryan1981 said:


> Maybe they had dropped the person in the wheelchair off previously, and now came back to pick them up.


Same issue.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> As a motorcyclist for almost 40 years now, good. I hope the Honda got to go home scot-free while the Yamaha got the ticket.


"But I was only running in for a minute!"

Use the ****ing drive-thru


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Ryan1981 said:


> Maybe they had dropped the person in the wheelchair off previously, and now came back to pick them up.


Or the person in the wheel chair just pushed the button on their remote and the door opened into the bike. 
She looks to be waiting in the background for someone to move the bike so she can get in.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Mike! said:


> "But I was only running in for a minute!"
> 
> Use the ****ing drive-thru


On a bike with no saddle bags?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> She looks to be waiting in the background for someone to move the bike so she can get in.


Missed that. :thumbup:


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Dravenport said:


>


----------



## Stevo12 (Jul 28, 2015)

spockcat said:


>


At least with the utility trailer, he's doing right by TCL standards. Much more practical than a pickup truck


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stevo12 said:


> At least with the utility trailer, he's doing right by TCL standards. Much more practical than a pickup truck


If only he had parked so his trailer wasn't sticking out into the traffic lane of the parking lot.


----------



## ddaarr (Nov 18, 2005)

I guess with the front all banged up they wanted matching dents out back


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## mGrady159 (Aug 6, 2014)

Don't want anyone denting up this gem


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

Would so love to see the pr!ck getting parked in on both sides, so he/she can't get out. :facepalm:


----------



## derangedsheep (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Ok, I'm drawing a blank oen the white van. Is that a new For dTransit?


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

KeiCar said:


> Ok, I'm drawing a blank oen the white van. Is that a new For dTransit?


It's a 2014+ Ford Transit Connect


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Ok, I'm drawing a blank oen the white van. Is that a new For dTransit?


Transit Connect.


----------



## dodger21 (Jan 24, 2011)

Ryan1981 said:


> Silver truck to the left of my Tahoe, black truck to the right.


Arthur's is always good for parking photos!


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

derangedsheep said:


>


3 idiots in one shot, good job:laugh:


----------



## Ryan1981 (Mar 5, 2014)

dodger21 said:


> Arthur's is always good for parking photos!


You know Arthur's? You in the area?

Edit: I'm an idiot and we already talked about this.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


I see 2 violators here. Wondering if one caused the other or if they both are douches.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> I see 2 violators here. Wondering if one caused the other or if they both are douches.


Cayenne ownership comes standard with the implied "park however you want you own a Porsche" feature so he's doing it right.


----------



## MN Mongo (Apr 30, 2013)

i searched, but couldn't find if this was covered.

https://www.instagram.com/teslaparkinglot/

lots of gems in there relevant to this thread, so i'm not going to post individual images.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Likely faked


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

spockcat said:


> Likely faked


Leaving satisfied. LOL.:laugh:


----------



## bigdreamssmallwallet (Jan 22, 2009)

hushypushy said:


> So I was walking down the street past this shady used car dealership, glancing at their inventory. Like any dealership with a small lot, they pack their cars like sardines. But this Mustang was a bit too close for comfort :what:


LMFAO are you kidding me?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


Isn't that the same video I posted 3 posts above yours?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> Isn't that the same video I posted 3 posts above yours?


Nope, not the same video.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Isn't that the same video I posted 3 posts above yours?


Same incident, different angle and Jeep driver. :thumbup:


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

That Jeep **** is so staged. The way the "victim" kicks the front tires of the Jeeps is a give-away.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Elite_Deforce said:


> That Jeep **** is so staged. The way the "victim" kicks the front tires of the Jeeps is a give-away.


You've quoted yourself in your own signature, therefore, you're just wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

Put the phone down and DRIVE!!


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

JerryLtowIt said:


>


Doing it wrong AND camry dent :thumbup:


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Taking up 4 spots.


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> You've quoted *a pivotal moment in TCL history*. :thumbup:


FTFY


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Dave said:


> Taking up 4 spots.


That's part of "Living Free" up there in NH.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Classy...


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

kickapoo said:


> Classy...


GL-Classy.


----------



## Greefus (May 27, 2012)

Woke up to find a Fusion humping my FRS. The Ford was in park and didn't roll when I moved my car. Wouldn't you at least back up to pretend like you didn't do it? If I just saw the scratches later it wouldn't bother me so much. Guessing old person or really drunk or both.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Camaro driver felt his car was so valuable that using an actual parking space was not good enough for him. So he parked in a travel lane in front of a restaurant on Easter Sunday despite there being plenty of open spaces in the lot.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Camaro driver felt his car was so valuable


Those reeeeimz cost more than his rentS. Lawd ha mirzy.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

must be a white car thing



















(neither of these pics were taken because they were parked bad, only noticed afterwards)


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

Metallitubby said:


> Those reeeeimz cost more than his rentS. Lawd ha mirzy.


those are factory 21" wheels....those P-Zero's cost more than his rent$!


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

patrikman said:


> (neither of these pics were taken because they were parked bad, only noticed afterwards)


you've got problems if you have an issue with how this person is parked. it's not hindering anyone else's parking or movement as long as he's not sticking out into the driveway part to his right too far. do you get mad when there's an end space with a curb and someone doesn't park in the exact center of the space?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

MatchStick said:


> you've got problems if you have an issue with how this person is parked. it's not hindering anyone else's parking or movement as long as he's not sticking out into the driveway part to his right too far. do you get mad when there's an end space with a curb and someone doesn't park in the exact center of the space?


What's the point of the line then, princess?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

TooFitToQuit said:


> What's the point of the line then, princess?


In it's defense, that is most likely where the tow truck dropped it off.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

castrate them.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

MatchStick said:


> you've got problems if you have an issue with how this person is parked. it's not hindering anyone else's parking or movement as long as he's not sticking out into the driveway part to his right too far


Typically, I'd agree with you, and you're probably right. Caveat: It looks like an in an industrial park, and those hangar doors make me think of trailer trucks.
He can park that way, and he'll probably be okay, but if his car gets smashed by an 18 wheeler, or the irate driver of an 18 wheeler... tough noogies.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

MatchStick said:


> you've got problems if you have an issue with how this person is parked. it's not hindering anyone else's parking or movement as long as he's not sticking out into the driveway part to his right too far. do you get mad when there's an end space with a curb and someone doesn't park in the exact center of the space?


Actually you have no idea how the lot is laid out. I don't have a problem with it, but it does fit the overall theme of the thread. And most importantly, as I noted earlier, that wasn't why I took the photo in the first place. I love E36 M cars.



Surf Green said:


> Typically, I'd agree with you, and you're probably right. Caveat: It looks like an in an industrial park, and those hangar doors make me think of trailer trucks.
> He can park that way, and he'll probably be okay, but if his car gets smashed by an 18 wheeler, or the irate driver of an 18 wheeler... tough noogies.


Not an industrial park, a very urban area but along the river. The large building is a marina/boathouse storage. In the other direction are two restaraunts. One of which he is arguably close to partially blocking a delivery lane. Regardless, he is straddling the line in the end space in typical BMW fashion.

As you can see, the spot is near a boat launch, a delivery lane, and an access path through a fence into an enclosed parking lot for a bar/restaurant.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Not a single proper parking job in that entire sat photo...... :laugh:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> Not a single proper parking job in that entire sat photo...... :laugh:


Lol I had to take a second look. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Surf Green said:


> Not a single proper parking job in that entire sat photo...... :laugh:


I rest my case :laugh:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)




----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Watched this guy try and park his truck in a fairly truck-unfriendly parking lot. Took him a few tries to not completely park in the Fit but eventually he said F it and left it there.









Because, for big Ford truck drivers, it's apparently hard enough to park well even in a wide open parking lot.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Red Motorcycle has hard time without any lines and keeps parking dead center between two spaces.










After fourth day, I leave this.










Day five:










The end.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

@McMike said:


> Red Motorcycle has hard time without any lines and keeps parking dead center between two spaces.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could have also reparked his bike into the space with the expired parking meter and let him get a ticket.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

spockcat said:


> You could have also reparked his bike into the space with the expired parking meter and let him get a ticket.


I prefer to teach.


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

@McMike said:


> I prefer to teach.


Lessons that hit ones pockets tend to be the most effective.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

acsean792 said:


> Lessons that hit ones pockets tend to be the most effective.


Shame and embarrassment tend to get thing done a little quicker.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

acsean792 said:


> Lessons that hit ones pockets tend to be the most effective.


Says the guy who has never touched another man's motorcycle.


----------



## O_loung1 (Feb 13, 2001)

Greefus said:


> Woke up to find a Fusion humping my FRS. The Ford was in park and didn't roll when I moved my car. Wouldn't you at least back up to pretend like you didn't do it? If I just saw the scratches later it wouldn't bother me so much. Guessing old person or really drunk or both.


what in the actual **** is this **** ?!?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

O_loung1 said:


> what in the actual **** is this **** ?!?



valve-stem cores would have been pulled...


----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

Parked over two lines, facing the wrong direction, temp tag in the bag expired in December. My first thought was someone is living in it, but there's no room inside at all.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

mittencuh said:


> Parked over two lines, facing the wrong direction, temp tag in the bag expired in December. My first thought was someone is living in it, but there's no room inside at all.


There's got to be a dead body in there somewhere.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Cabin Pics said:


> There's got to be a dead body in there somewhere.


Can I get _"When older German cars get cheap enough for the masses to afford but they think the prices of parts and service will have a similar level of depreciation but they won't and the cars eventually fall into disrepair"_ for $600 Alex


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

mittencuh said:


> Parked over two lines, facing the wrong direction, temp tag in the bag expired in December. My first thought was someone is living in it, but there's no room inside at all.


My guess is the car was shipped, and that's where the truck dropped it off. 

People often fill their cars with crap when moving.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

KeiCar said:


> Can I get _"When older German cars get cheap enough for the masses to afford but they think the prices of parts and service will have a similar level of depreciation but they won't and the cars eventually fall into disrepair"_ for $600 Alex


More likely this.....hail damage, probably bought with salvage title for cheap.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

pass.......compact spots are B.S. My GTI won't even fit in a compact spot.


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

vwbrvr6 said:


> pass.......compact spots are B.S. My GTI won't even fit in a compact spot.


Neither of those 2 are remotely close to compact, by any definition. It's blatant disregard to the intent of the spots.

The area is simply not designed deep enough, however. Cars are generally getting bigger, not smaller on average.

Sent from my SM-T560NU using Tapatalk


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

At Lowe's today.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Funnyish plate and idiot parker in one. This parking lot is usually close to full. The front and rear passengers we also having a vigorous physical altercation. To top it off, the driver wasn't fat.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

good ole Costco


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Basically four spots.









Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

The people of inner Jersey are special. 










I waited 10 minutes while an elderly couple was wheeled off this bus. I didn't even honk once.










Not a bad parking job but did this Elantra get imported from Syria?


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

10 minutes?? You are a saint.


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Elite_Deforce said:


> 10 minutes?? You are a saint.


this. especially since some of those stuff he has posted dealing with before, like urban driveway being parked in and whatnot.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

patrikman said:


> this. especially since some of those stuff he has posted dealing with before, like urban driveway being parked in and whatnot.


A steady intake of Xanax keeps me sane and mellow.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

2.0T_Convert said:


> The people of inner Jersey are special.


Not. Even. Close. :laugh::screwy:


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

A non vortex user...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

2.0T_Convert said:


> A steady intake of Xanax keeps me sane and mellow.


Lol


----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

patrikman said:


> this. especially since some of those stuff he has posted dealing with before, like urban driveway being parked in and whatnot.


I'm more impressed that no one else needed to use the entrance in those 10 min. I would have probably called the police and told them someone was blocking access and that it was a fire hazard to sprinkle some urgency on top.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

bad parking 300ZX owner outsmarts Jeep


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

These jeep videos suck.


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

At my kids school, parks in the only place you can't park. Which blocked the slopped sidewalk, the only wheel chair entrance and main access to the school yard. (and yes those are 2 open parking spots on either side) :banghead::banghead:


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

"What the hell is this!"

I heard this over the shoulder and got surprised for a second, thinking it was the Prius driver. Actually, it turned out to be the Sienna driver. She walked to her car, looked back, and said to me, "this is ridiculous!" I agreed with her and said, "I'm gonna take a photo of this mess," and well, here we are.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)




----------



## Elite_Deforce (Nov 18, 2012)

PlatinumGLS said:


>


Those stalls are tiny.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Elite_Deforce said:


> Those stalls are tiny.


They really are, that is why I park towards the back, adjacent to a partition so I can have an extra buffer between my car and others. It is worth the extra walk.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

From MBWorld forums


MASSC450 said:


> So I'm at the local Mall today to pick up a few things, and I see this jokers car parked taking up 4 spaces. Really Dude? :rolf:


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Senior Member said:


> From MBWorld forums


Looks like a very empty lot and he parked away from the entrance. Not wanting others to park near his car. I don't see how he is doing anybody else in the parking lot any harm or causing them any grief.

I wouldn't be too upset about this, and i'd be concerned about people who stick their nose up at it as well.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Looks like a very empty lot and he parked away from the entrance. Not wanting others to park near his car. I don't see how he is doing anybody else in the parking lot any harm or causing them any grief.
> 
> I wouldn't be too upset about this, and i'd be concerned about people who stick their nose up at it as well.


Well, rather than just park away from everyone in a sparsely filled lot and coming off as you simply care about your car, you can always take up 4 spots with your AMG and perpetuate the douche-nozzle stereotype. Just what is the thought behind taking 4 spots in a half-empty lot anyway? Comes off as stupid _and_ pretensious to me.


----------



## Smigelski (Dec 9, 2008)

MechEngg said:


> Looks like a very empty lot and he parked away from the entrance. Not wanting others to park near his car. I don't see how he is doing anybody else in the parking lot any harm or causing them any grief.
> 
> I wouldn't be too upset about this, and *i'd be concerned about people who stick their nose up at it as well*.


Here's the thing. He's drawing unwanted attention to himself and doing himself a disservice by parking like an ass. If the parking lot were empty and he parked in the back, but normally, people wouldn't bat an eye. But people might get upset at the way he parked and park next to him _on purpose_ because he's parked like an idiot.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

The only time for that angle to be appropriate is if the driver is in the middle of a sick dorifto.


----------



## IwannaGTI (Jul 12, 2001)

I'd park in that bottom left spot in a heart beat. :wave:


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

MechEngg said:


> Looks like a very empty lot and he parked away from the entrance. Not wanting others to park near his car. I don't see how he is doing anybody else in the parking lot any harm or causing them any grief.
> 
> I wouldn't be too upset about this, and i'd be concerned about people who stick their nose up at it as well.


you are drawing attention to yourself when you park like that


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

IwannaGTI said:


> I'd park in that bottom left spot in a heart beat. :wave:


Same and when they leave it won't look like you parked like an douche either. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

^ Maximum douche

With the Mass plates, it does make sense though. eace:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Hope they bang their shin on that hitch. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

vwluger22 said:


> Hope they bang their shin on that hitch.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


^^ Hahahahah!! 

Put the phone down and DRIVE!!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> Hope they bang their shin on that hitch.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I was more amused he parked there instead of one of the three adjacent available spots that were empty.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Damn Subaru drivers, of course your kids are more important than everybody else's kids in the school.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Damn Subaru drivers, of course your kids are more important than everybody else's kids in the school.


Well I mean have you seen Subaru commercials​ lately? That's the kind of owner they are going after. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> Well I mean have you seen Subaru commercials​ lately? That's the kind of owner they are going after.
> 
> Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


I don't watch TV, that's why my Subarus are all older.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

It's a Jeep thing. I wouldn't understand.


----------



## VWmk3GTI (May 4, 2013)

What an absolute ****,i dont see the harm in parking like that but when you do it on top of a shopping trolley


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

I would have taken more but I was in a rush.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Ghost85 said:


> I would have taken more but I was in a rush.


Plymouth or New Beffah??


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

robr2 said:


> Plymouth or New Beffah??


New Bedford


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Good god, my Jeep is the easiest vehicle I've ever owned to park. Especially when compared to the Fusion:laugh:


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Poor thing has a Camry dent too...


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Funny thing is there is an exact copy down the row that parked perfectly.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Ghost85 said:


> Funny thing is there is an exact copy down the row that parked perfectly.


Not sure. I am thinking it may be over the front line. :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Power5 said:


> Not sure. I am thinking it may be over the front line. :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

Just caught this one a few minutes ago.


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


isn't that the norm for parts of Europe? i saw cars parked on sidewalks in front of stores like that around Athens. not so much Germany or France.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

Dave928 said:


> isn't that the norm for parts of Europe? i saw cars parked on sidewalks in front of stores like that around Athens. not so much Germany or France.


In my country (where this picture was taken), it's not normal.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

3 Wheeling


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Maybe if they did it once, because some spots here are tight - but this is a regular thing with this Tesla. Parking lot at the Autozone at Pico and La Cienega, where it's always tough to get a space, and it's been in that same spot the last few visits. Pretty sure it didn't break down and get left there :thumbdown:


----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

MylesPH1 said:


> Maybe if they did it once, because some spots here are tight - but this is a regular thing with this Tesla. Parking lot at the Autozone at Pico and La Cienega, where it's always tough to get a space, and it's been in that same spot the last few visits. Pretty sure it didn't break down and get left there :thumbdown:


I thought Teslas had auto parking?


----------



## WRXGuy (Feb 20, 2002)

She was parked here for 5+ minutes...on the phone with the engine/AC running... In an active travel lane at a grocery store. There are open spaces all around her. She parks there in the middle of the road. WTH?









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

Would've towed her ass... Usually all I have to do is pull into the parking lot.









Put the phone down and DRIVE!!


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


*Goes to dealer for mysterious vibration issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

Aonarch said:


> *Goes to dealer for mysterious vibration issues.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


       

Put the phone down and DRIVE!!


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

MylesPH1 said:


> Maybe if they did it once, because some spots here are tight - but this is a regular thing with this Tesla. Parking lot at the Autozone at Pico and La Cienega, where it's always tough to get a space, and it's been in that same spot the last few visits. Pretty sure it didn't break down and get left there :thumbdown:


At first I thought it was something about emissions, but now I see that the license plate says "ZERO F's givenaboutparking"


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)




----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

Hostile said:


>


That's some weird ass car club??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## andlf (Feb 6, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> 3 Wheeling


Former mk2 vw owner?


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

JerryLtowIt said:


> That's some weird ass car club??


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...es-to-a-Track-Day-now-I-need-to-inform-my-car


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Parking was solved 85 years ago. Why don't we have this now?


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

S1ack said:


> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...es-to-a-Track-Day-now-I-need-to-inform-my-car


:thumb


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

Sorry if rozap


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

because I told Freedo I'd post it here:


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

Wasn't gonna post cause I've seen worse, but she pulled in the spot at like 20mph and then her and the passenger jump out and ran into Lowes, they didn't close for like another hour. Back end is 100% blocking the aisle, well 1/8th of it.









Sent from my SM-G550T1 using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

TaaT said:


>


We can't tell if it's parked poorly. Seems like an end space. Since you reposted this from reddit and its almost a month old, I assume it's not yours.

These days when you see a dusty car in a garage like this you have to imagine it belongs to someone who's been deployed for a while. Nothing like thanking the troops with some clearcoat damage...


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

MatchStick said:


> We can't tell if it's parked poorly. Seems like an end space. Since you reposted this from reddit and its almost a month old, I assume it's not yours.
> 
> These days when you see a dusty car in a garage like this you have to imagine it belongs to someone who's been deployed for a while. Nothing like thanking the troops with some clearcoat damage...


Could be, but an 18 month deployment with no leave and no base decal points more towards abandonment to me. Or death.


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

At a local Big Y


----------



## Ax1om (Mar 8, 2006)




----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

Power5 said:


> Could be, but an 18 month deployment with no leave and no base decal points more towards abandonment to me. Or death.


Perhaps it is a stolen vehicle dropped off by the asswagon who took it. We tow lots of car's that are in the same condition, cause nobody has informed local law enforcement that they're even there.

Put the phone down and DRIVE!!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

trbochrg said:


> Sorry if rozap


If there was only a way to get the whole car in the photo.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Power5 said:


> Could be, but an 18 month deployment with no leave and no base decal points more towards abandonment to me. Or death.


But is it parked wrong? That's what we all want to know.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

@McMike said:


> But is it parked wrong? That's what we all want to know.


This is not the wrong parking thread. You can post bad or good parking as well.


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

@McMike said:


> If there was only a way to get the whole car in the photo.


^^🤣


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

life in a fast lane


----------



## BlakeV (Oct 24, 2015)

A common practice in Naples, Italy.


















They just don't care....


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

BlakeV said:


> A common practice in Naples, Italy.


Littering? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

AtlantaDad said:


> Littering?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Literal "dad joke".


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Local parking fail, elderly edition,

http://www.ckwstv.com/2017/06/26/car-crashes-into-pasta-shelf-raw-footage/

https://twitter.com/CKWS_Hutch/status/879809528623239168

(wish I could embed this ****)


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

Power5 said:


> Could be, but an 18 month deployment with no leave and no base decal points more towards abandonment to me. Or death.


Bases stopped issuing decals years ago. The Air Force stopped in 2007, the Army and Navy in 2011. The Marines just stopped last year.

http://www.military.com/daily-news/...-finally-dumps-vehicle-decal-requirement.html


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

@McMike said:


> If there was only a way to get the whole car in the photo.


This forum really needs the ability to "like/thumbup" posts.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

Because blocking a radial pedestrian curb ramp makes so much sense...sad thing is that this is a recurring occurrence with some of the local residents.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

kickapoo said:


> Because blocking a radial pedestrian curb ramp makes so much sense...sad thing is that this is a recurring occurrence with some of the local residents.


Just call and have them towed. 
Problem solved.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Just call and have them towed.
> Problem solved.


Oh I've attempted that twice already - once an officer showed up and just ticketed a car and the other time no one even bothered to come by.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

kickapoo said:


> Oh I've attempted that twice already - once an officer showed up and just ticketed a car and the other time no one even bothered to come by.


HOA neighborhood?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

kickapoo said:


> Because blocking a radial pedestrian curb ramp makes so much sense...sad thing is that this is a recurring occurrence with some of the local residents.


Leave a note and shove it in the grill:



> "The only reason I'm leaving this note is because people were watching.
> I scratched your car pretty good with my wheelchair while trying to cross the street.
> I would say sorry, but you deserved it.
> Go **** yourself"


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

nailed it 

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Hostile said:


> Bases stopped issuing decals years ago. The Air Force stopped in 2007, the Army and Navy in 2011. The Marines just stopped last year.
> 
> http://www.military.com/daily-news/...-finally-dumps-vehicle-decal-requirement.html


Have not been on a base since 2007 so had no idea.

:beer:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

BlakeV said:


> A common practice in Naples, Italy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I beg to differ. The lady folded in her mirror so it did not get damaged. :laugh:


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

freedo84gti said:


> nailed it


It's more a confirmation of the percentage handicap involved.


----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

pilfered from reddit


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Metallitubby said:


> It's more a confirmation of the percentage handicap involved.


im more impressed that they got it spot on 50%. side note. every car in the photo was all the cars in the parking lot. he didnt just run and leave either. i was out the door before he even reached the register


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

potato phone photo


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

MatchStick said:


> pilfered from reddit


Is it really considered parking if the driver is still behind the wheel? 
It looks like they are just waiting.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

ballsy owner to park so close to my pile of junk :laugh: 

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

fcking lol


----------



## GTIanz (Feb 1, 2012)

nice altitude


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

I'll never understand...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

KeiCar said:


>


Was it flung or strung?


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

cityjohn said:


> Was it flung or strung?


Now it's hung.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

That continental should be in the DIW thread. Almost any other normal wheel would be better that those. :banghead:


----------



## pdan (Oct 18, 2016)

Not excessive, but I feel like the bro-dozer deserved it


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

pdan said:


> Not excessive, but I feel like the bro-dozer deserved it
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just think about it.


----------



## pdan (Oct 18, 2016)

@McMike said:


> Just think about it.


Hahaha yeah very true. Didn't even think about it when I got out of my car to get the picture 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

This d*uchebag parked like this and was there for almost 2 hours in a 30 minute only zone. :banghead:










*FYI: There were PLENTY of other "normal-size" spots in the parking lot, but they were farther away. Guess this tool didn't want to walk.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

HorrorPunk said:


> *FYI: There were PLENTY of other "normal-size" spots in the parking lot, but they were farther away. Guess this tool didn't want to walk.


It looks like all 3 vehicles are parked poorly.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> It looks like all 3 vehicles are parked poorly.


True.... but the white Benz is by FAR the worst.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> It looks like all 3 vehicles are parked poorly.


Depends which lines the black car was using. :laugh:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

i just dont get all these ******* parkers.:banghead::banghead::banghead:

i feel bad if i am off-center or even slightly crooked in a spot. ESPECIALLY if i know that my parking will hinder someone else from parking.


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

dunhamjr said:


> i just dont get all these ******* parkers.:banghead::banghead::banghead:
> 
> i feel bad if i am off-center or even slightly crooked in a spot. ESPECIALLY if i know that my parking will hinder someone else from parking.


You obviously do not think highly enough of yourself.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Power5 said:


> Depends which lines the black car was using. :laugh:


I was just going on the ones that look the newest. :laugh:


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

This was a mature driver:








[/url]Untitled by Robert Raposo, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

robr2 said:


> This was a mature driver:


What is with the U-boat designation for a license plate?
Sure U-708 was only a training boat but still. It is a little odd.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

I thought diagonal spots were supposed to be easier to park in? (The Z71 showed up last; there were two other cars in the right two spots before I ate lunch)










Elsewhere in the same shopping center on a different day. This place is one of those classic hot spots for apathetic parkers.


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Older Camry with no dents? That one might get a pass. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What is with the U-boat designation for a license plate?
> Sure U-708 was only a training boat but still. It is a little odd.


That is a low number plate and years ago here in MA, they were available only if you knew someone. Further, you could pass them onto your kids. A few years ago, the RMV started a lottery for low number plates. If you click on the Low Plate Lottery Entry Form, you can see the available plates on the PDF.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Local FL millennial female with child. They know how to breed but not how to park. My truck is on the other side of her truck in the photos. She parked like this because the cart coral and a couple of carts were in the back portion of the space. Meanwhile, there were full size, empty spaces just 20 feet away.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> What is with the U-boat designation for a license plate?
> Sure U-708 was only a training boat but still. It is a little odd.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

Where to start...


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Does this driver get a pass?

Untitled by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## J-Tim (May 26, 2000)

KeiCar said:


> Where to start...


Statistics show that un-educated people have more chances to be obese.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## 'dubber (Jun 15, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> Where to start...


Steal his hitch, just because.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

'dubber said:


> Steal his hitch, just because.


Leave a note: 
Rember to tak ur hich off nex tiem


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Power5 said:


> Depends which lines the black car was using. :laugh:


Backing up a few posts.

Clearly the white Mercedes was inconsiderate, especially since he was parked for almost two hours in a 30 minute space (according to the person who took the photo). But IMO, there are other issues here.

First, the lines. Which lines? Well, that is exactly the point. The cars on either side of the white Benz, do not leave very many parking options. Were there other spaces? Possibly, but I don't know the circumstances.

Second, is the idea of a "compact" parking space. I normally drive a small vehicle, but I do not voluntarily use "compact" parking spaces.
Unfortunately, a business that I frequently visit, is located in a strip mall that decided to create more parking. So they re-striped the existing lot (instead of expanding it). The spaces are now so small that I cannot park my VW Tiguan, without hanging over the line. Can I find a full size spot? Not anywhere close. 
I do not consider a Tiguan to be excessively large.


----------



## Ephraim (Sep 18, 2003)

KeiCar said:


> Where to start...


So sad. Have to give them props for trying


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Ephraim said:


> Have to give them props for trying


How about a prop from a Zero?


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

J-Tim said:


> Statistics show that un-educated people have more chances to be obese.


so how fat are you, because that chick is getting in/out of the car next to the truck


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Another self-entitled d*uchbag Mercedes driver.










FYI: There's a water hook-up valve for the fire department on the wall in front of the car and lettering on the ground (underneath the car) saying No Parking. Also, when the fire alarm goes off, a "fire-safety partition wall" automatically comes out from the side, separating the two sides to help keep fires confined to smaller spaces. If the fire alarm went off, the wall would run into his car and be stopped. LoL 

:banghead:


----------



## Power5 (Jun 19, 2001)

Metallitubby said:


> How about a prop from a Zero?


4 out of 8 isn't a bad batting average. Of course only the 4 letter words were successfully spelled. :laugh:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

HorrorPunk said:


> Another self-entitled d*uchbag Mercedes driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Time to pull the fire alarm. :beer:


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

I'd call to get them towed. That is beyond idiotic and douchey. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Aonarch said:


> I'd call to get them towed. That is beyond idiotic and douchey.


As a fellow Mercedes driver, I couldn't agree more.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Sorry for horrible quality. Popped up in my FB feed.

Not sure if this should be in accident, mustang, or parking thread.
I mean.... is it wrong? He's just using the space between the cars that no one else was using? Who can complain about that?


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Surf Green said:


> Sorry for horrible quality. Popped up in my FB feed.
> 
> Not sure if this should be in accident, mustang, or parking thread.
> I mean.... is it wrong? He's just using the space between the cars that no one else was using? Who can complain about that?


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Dude can totally hug the wall


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

^^^^

But didn't you hear?... he declared war on his landlord so now he doesn't have to.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Dude can totally hug the wall


with passengers and going up that curb? helllll no.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Pennywise said:


> with passengers and going up that curb? helllll no.


Passengers can get in when the car moves forward.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

^ yikes is that a grave marker? 

Plenty of empty spot and they choose the lawn.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> ^ yikes is that a grave maker?]


No, this was at a park so I think it was just a "donated by" display. 

When I was leaving I saw the local PD stopped and checking it out.


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)

Surf Green said:


> Sorry for horrible quality. Popped up in my FB feed.
> 
> Not sure if this should be in accident, mustang, or parking thread.
> I mean.... is it wrong? He's just using the space between the cars that no one else was using? Who can complain about that?


Lot must of been full


----------



## weirdajs (Sep 15, 2007)

This is straight up penis move by almost taking up three parking spots. Parking like this deserves someone placing shopping carts around your GMC HD truck :laugh:


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

KeiCar said:


> Where to start...


Don't tell me what to do!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

....with 3 over-sized and available handicapped spaces in the lot, right by the front door.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> ....with 3 over-sized and available handicapped spaces in the lot, right by the front door.


You can be like S4 guy and put a shopping cart in his bumper.


----------



## vwbrvr6 (Jul 31, 2002)

Surf Green said:


> ....with 3 over-sized and available handicapped spaces in the lot, right by the front door.


The first thing that came to mind was my niece yelling at my nephew "get away from meeeeee"


----------



## GolfTango (Feb 15, 2001)

KeiCar said:


> Where to start...


It's like reading Drunk History.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## MatchStick (Nov 16, 2000)

Surf Green said:


> ....with 3 over-sized and available handicapped spaces in the lot, right by the front door.


according to this thread's conventional wisdom, both are parked wrong. :banghead:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

At Walmart. Real proud of his new truck.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Handicapped_parking.jpg


We've been over this.

Disabled folks have some leeway with that hashed area. If given the choice, I'm sure he would rather park in a normal spot and be inconvenienced with all that extra walking.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

How does TCL feel about no Handi tags, no Handi placard in a Handicapped space at a C&C?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Surf Green said:


> How does TCL feel about no Handi tags, no Handi placard in a Handicapped space at a C&C?


Is the lot closed off for the event or is it still a normal parking lot?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Surf Green said:


> How does TCL feel about no Handi tags, no Handi placard in a Handicapped space at a C&C?


Is the business for whom the handicap space is primarily provided closed during the event? If so, then there is really no reason why the space is specifically needed for a handicap person. Unless it is an open parking lot adjacent to the C&C and the space makes it easier for a handicap person to attend the event.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Gotta stay humble: here's my fiiiiiine parking job from earlier today.


----------



## saron81 (Jun 22, 2006)

Don't want anybody to mess up your sweet base model Fiesta.
Maybe he was trying to line it up with his racing stripe? I don't know...
  by saron81, on Flickr


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

saron81 said:


> Maybe he was trying to line it up with his racing stripe? I don't know...


It does look like he is lined up with the racing stripe :laugh:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

2-fer within about 30 mins of each other... 
IMG_6457 by ohiodub_995, on Flickr
IMG_6459 by ohiodub_995, on Flickr


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Mazda parking job due to Hyundai's stellar job? or do they all just suck?


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

0dd_j0b said:


> Mazda parking job due to Hyundai's stellar job? or do they all just suck?


they all just suck... seriously... the hyundai was gone by the time the mazda came to park.. and im not 100% certain the mazda even had a handi-capped placard...

this area of town its pretty common to see crap like this... my wife laughs at me when im taking pics for this thread...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Nailed it!


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

HorrorPunk said:


> Nailed it!


I see this type of parking fail a lot. It seems people do not understand angled parking spots and just pull in till they are lined up with the vehicles next to them.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

more of a subjective one....


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Is that a croc parked in a gator spot?!


----------



## finklejag (Apr 4, 2002)

TaaT said:


>



I only see some thick Hungarian booty!


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)

saron81 said:


> Don't want anybody to mess up your sweet base model Fiesta.
> Maybe she was trying to line it up with her racing stripe? I don't know...
> by saron81, on Flickr





PlatinumGLS said:


> It does look like she is lined up with the racing stripe :laugh:


ftfy


----------



## toadham (May 17, 2013)

I heard this is the typical crane owner parking job.


----------



## 7GIRLS3CUPS (Aug 11, 2016)

finklejag said:


> I only see some thick Hungarian booty!


leaving satisfied :thumbup:


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)




----------



## bbk (Dec 4, 2006)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

bbk said:


> Mk7 in wall


Please tell me that's shopped...poor car...

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## acsean792 (Nov 3, 2015)

AtlantaDad said:


> Please tell me that's shopped...poor car...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


No, it actually happened. 4 injured and 3/4 in serious condition. Was in a BBC article I believe.


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

I've had to park like this. What you don't see is the ass hat that was parked in the space before this guy that's now parked to the right. 

Not saying that's what happened here, I watched this guy park.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

nailed it

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## JerryLtowIt (Oct 12, 2016)

was illegally parked...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

JerryLtowIt said:


> ...was illegally parked...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well within the lines now


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

spockcat said:


>


Common site in NYC. Police (but mostly passenger vehicles) standing/parked in the f*cking bike lane. It bugs me to no end!


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

When it comes to parking, you must choose... but choose wisely.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

G60 Carat said:


>


A fine example of civic duty


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

JerryLtowIt said:


> was illegally parked...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Extra points for cleverness.:laugh:


----------



## FlashRedGLS1.8T (Apr 17, 2001)

Made it by " " much...


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

from here: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?8839033-Spent-some-brief-time-with-the-2018-Tiguan-Comfortline-(SE)


----------



## MkIII2ohslow (Aug 12, 2011)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## Miked617 (Oct 19, 2013)

20thAna3282 said:


>


Looks like they are down with the no door ding squad.


----------



## MGs05GLI (Oct 4, 2006)

cityjohn said:


> A fine example of civic duty


That's a pretty crappy pun. :laugh::laugh:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

MGs05GLI said:


> That's a pretty crappy pun. :laugh::laugh:


You two are flocking hilarious.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


1HP truck!

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Didn't even try.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

[/url]Untitled by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## got-rice (Sep 20, 2017)

BongTechnician said:


> You two are flocking hilarious.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

(Spots are reserved for hybrids and low emission vehicles.)


----------



## jaemako56 (Jun 24, 2007)

Hostile said:


> (Spots are reserved for hybrids and low emission vehicles.)


Regarding the GTI, my 2012 GTI is on the LEED certification list of vehicles that can park in the LEED qualified (low emissions vehicles) spots at my work's "green" building.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

jaemako56 said:


> Regarding the GTI, my 2012 GTI is on the LEED certification list of vehicles that can park in the LEED qualified (low emissions vehicles) spots at my work's "green" building.


GTI defence squad activate!

i'm pretty sure he was pointing out the large benz


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Hostile said:


> (Spots are reserved for hybrids and low emission vehicles.)


Maybe they thought it was "low horsepower" vehicles.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Dravenport said:


> i'm pretty sure he was pointing out the large benz


Lowly C-CLASS is large now? Sweet, I'm ballin'.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Lowly C-CLASS is large now? Sweet, I'm ballin'.


larger than a GTI, they should put it in the sales brochure


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Hostile said:


> (Spots are reserved for hybrids and low emission vehicles.)


looks like Air & Space Pkwy Wawa, i care a lot about parking but don't care one bit about following those signs. i don't park there anyways because i like to park on the side and relax for a few usually, but i've never seen signage like that at any other Wawa.


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

FlashRedGLS1.8T said:


> Made it by " " much...


Likely would not get better if they tried again.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

I'll give them a pass for the size of truck and back of the lot. But what the hell is this thing?


----------



## doublec4 (Feb 26, 2009)

bbk said:


> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk












OH YEAHH


----------



## StopSweatinMe (Nov 6, 2009)

doublec4 said:


> KOOL AID PIC


Give this guy the internet!!


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

At least they didn't hit my car.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Claff said:


>


And I thought those couldn't get any uglier, but next to the Miata, yikes! :what:


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> And I thought those couldn't get any uglier, but next to the Miata, yikes! :what:


I agree. I really do not understand the appeal of the BMW SUV coupes.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

if only there was an available parking spot nearby...


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> I'll give them a pass for the size of truck and back of the lot. But what the hell is this thing?



I’m thinking FrankenFreighter...


----------



## All_Euro (Jul 20, 2008)

Tailgate says it all


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Walmart shopper mode of transportation. Nope, can't park there.











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fife78 (Mar 16, 2005)

2ohgti said:


> Walmart shopper mode of transportation. Nope, can't park there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d give that a “nailed it!”


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

Claff said:


>


That's only an X4, but man it looks huge next to a Miata!


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

fife78 said:


> I’d give that a “nailed it!”


Lol most Walmart shoppers (at least near me) only part in handicap spots because of obesity. For them to walk more than 2 feet is a struggle, which is why the scooter is parked there 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bubuski (Jun 14, 2001)

I spotted this back in 2012 and recently noticed it in my photo album. I don't recall if I posted it back them so forgive the rozap:laugh:

Strict penalty for parking on the line.





























I'll bet it was a fake note under on the wiper.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Where’s shopping cart guy when you need him?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Watched a couple park this thing today after a cars and coffee. I at first thought she wanted to park where we were standing, but they were just lining up their car to reverse into the ... spot?

We started giggling when they parked all crooked, but then they pulled forward and we felt bad to jumping the gun....

Then they backed into the "spot" for the second time, and this is where they left it. 

I gave them a thumbs up and an enthusiastic "Nailed it!" when they got out of the car.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

@McMike said:


> Watched a couple park this thing today after a cars and coffee. I at first thought she wanted to park where we were standing, but they were just lining up their car to reverse into the ... spot?
> 
> We started giggling when they parked all crooked, but then they pulled forward and we felt bad to jumping the gun....
> 
> ...





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

https://www.facebook.com/uniladmag/videos/3430114320344936/


----------



## xo_vw (Sep 30, 2009)

x2


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

He took a few stabs at it. This was truly his best result.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Stangy (Mar 16, 2007)

Finally have something to post. Took this in Beijing during a vacation. Brutal :facepalm:


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

So impressed the minivan successfully backed in I'm not mad about the other two.




ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

went to walmart at 1 am and found a fellow bmw driver in a 7 series taking up 2 spots. so i decided to join him 

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

you beat em to it this time freedo!


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Saw this Toyota-powered cluster at the local Safeway


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

Because who needs damn parking spots.









Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## 1985Jetta (Mar 12, 2012)

Books-A-Million parking lot yesterday after I got a copy of Performance VW Magazine. 
Jeep Renegade by FordTorino73, on Flickr
Jeep Renegade by FordTorino73, on Flickr
Jeep Renegade by FordTorino73, on Flickr


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Q: How does one share photos using Flickr.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Q: How does one share photos using Flickr.


On the page of the photo you want to share, look for the "Arrow" icon at the bottom of the black area (where the picture is).

Click that and go to the BBCode tab (this forum uses BBCode).

Pick a size. Usually Large 1024 works well in threads like this. If you want to share a really nice photo you can pretty much go as high res as you want because this forum resizes images, i.e. a super huge photo can't blow up the formatting of the page.


----------



## Autofahrer (Apr 8, 2011)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


Isn't this over near Lunken? Work downtown and watching people trying to parallel park never gets old


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Autofahrer said:


> Isn't this over near Lunken? Work downtown and watching people trying to parallel park never gets old


yep...in Columbia-Tusculum right off Eastern Ave. I work downtown as well along Main Street near the Courts/Justice center, and have posted plenty of pics from down there... always something... :laugh:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Books-a-million Jeep Renegade gets a pass...

Technically... the Renegade itself _is_ handicapped.

And what handys do with the stripped zone is their business.



edit: and I dont mean the fender damage is what makes it handy.


----------



## 20vTa4 (Jun 21, 2001)

Taken at my local home depot last week. So much douchery in one picture.


----------



## Autofahrer (Apr 8, 2011)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> yep...in Columbia-Tusculum right off Eastern Ave. I work downtown as well along Main Street near the Courts/Justice center, and have posted plenty of pics from down there... always something... :laugh:


Oh nice! I'm over on 4th near fountain square! Do you go the cars and coffee and Fuel Coffee on saturday mornings at all? 

This was taken at my work parking lot yesterday


----------



## bWs (Dec 27, 2004)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

.


----------



## canadacraig (Nov 23, 2004)

Ghost85 said:


> .


Zero facques given


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Ghost85 said:


> .


Obviously wanted it his way. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Out of the lines and gas cap dangling.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

AtlantaDad said:


> Obviously wanted it his way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


It's my way or the highway


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

Spotted. 










To be fair, it was a shortish space on a narrow street, and I think they were just trying to pull up as far-far as possible.


----------



## rsclyrt (Jul 25, 2005)

I've been meaning to post this for awhile, and want some feedback. 

Down the alley from my building there used to be a temporary fire station, which has since been closed. Guy in his Cube decided it has become his own personal parking space and parks there virtually every night. He does not *typically* block the "no parking" signs, but I don't think that makes it okay. 

I've debated trying to get the dude ticketed (haven't ever seen him outside to tell him he's kinda a dick for doing it). Am I correct at thinking this guy is a total douche? Or is he just smarter than me? He obviously lives in the area and just doesn't want to pay for a reserved spot, or search for street parking.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Are the buildings being used for anything currently?


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

I don't see the harm if nothing else is going to park there or access those tent garages. One less vehicle competing for street spots.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

rsclyrt said:


> I've been meaning to post this for awhile, and want some feedback.
> 
> Down the alley from my building there used to be a temporary fire station, which has since been closed. Guy in his Cube decided it has become his own personal parking space and parks there virtually every night. He does not *typically* block the "no parking" signs, but I don't think that makes it okay.
> 
> I've debated trying to get the dude ticketed (haven't ever seen him outside to tell him he's kinda a dick for doing it). Am I correct at thinking this guy is a total douche? Or is he just smarter than me? He obviously lives in the area and just doesn't want to pay for a reserved spot, or search for street parking.


Not sure why you'd even concern yourself with it unless you're a LEO or meter maid.


----------



## Miked617 (Oct 19, 2013)

Maybe he's banging someones old lady and needs a quick escape route? U mad?


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Claff said:


>


I'm gonna let this one slide. If the person parked ON the lines, they'd never get traction from those slick tarz in the rain. Think of the children.


----------



## KizashiAGP (Jun 29, 2016)

JerryLtowIt said:


> was illegally parked...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haha, I've seen this in person several times.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Spotted at the Woburn, MA Lowe's today. I considered parking this person in for a moment, but I like my truck and I'm not that awful of a person, so opted to snap a pic for forum shaming instead.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeMama69 (Jan 16, 2018)

Stangy said:


> Finally have something to post. Took this in Beijing during a vacation. Brutal :facepalm:


dang, 0 f*cks given


----------



## JoeMama69 (Jan 16, 2018)

TaaT said:


>


still only 1 ticket per car....you can't buy 5 tickets and take 5 spaces for a limo or somehting long, lol


----------



## JoeMama69 (Jan 16, 2018)

robr2 said:


> Does this driver get a pass?
> 
> Untitled by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


when exotics or $100k cars do this, they deserve to be boxed in. 

all that money and they should know better (and they do), or get driving lessons.

but since they know better, they should also be able to afford new paint jobs if a cart scratches it up.


----------



## backintown (Sep 9, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

https://flic.kr/p/23cUmeG

*Using the charger from the far right spot, despite the fact that the one directly behind him and the one next to him work perfectly fine. 

A**hole. :banghead:


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

HorrorPunk said:


> https://flic.kr/p/23cUmeG
> 
> *Using the charger from the far right spot, despite the fact that the one directly behind him and the one next to him work perfectly fine.
> 
> A**hole. :banghead:


I'm gonna guess there were 3 other cars parked there before so this guy had to angled his car like this just to reach the first charger (which was probably not being used - i.e. a non-EV parked there).


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

bzcat said:


> I'm gonna guess there were 3 other cars parked there before so this guy had to angled his car like this just to reach the first charger (which was probably not being used - i.e. a non-EV parked there).


Nope! I forgot to mention that I was driving past him as he pulled in... he backed in quickly, jumped out of the car, ran to grab the charger cord and took off running. I told the parking attendant at the exit and they just laughed. LoL


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


LOL.. how? e-brake turn?


----------



## dviking mk2 (Mar 3, 2016)

^

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

BongTechnician said:


> LOL.. how? e-brake turn?


no idea


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)




----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

BongTechnician said:


> LOL.. how? e-brake turn?
> ....


Some of the European buses have a front axle that can turn almost 90 degrees (i.e. perpendicular to the bus). Buses with this feature have a turning circle that is only slightly greater than the length of the bus. Also, note the long front and rear overhangs.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)




----------



## omoderncultureo (May 1, 2011)

The Subie was parked this way for at least three days. With limited parking over the weekends at a grocery store, some people weren't pleased.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

shouldn't laugh but the amount of effort people went through to prove their point is funny.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

vwluger22 said:


> shouldn't laugh but the amount of effort people went through to prove their point is funny.


especially knowing "a55h0le" will be ever so slightly scratched into their black paint for a long while... and the liquid poured out on the hood was a good touch as well...my guess, something sticky like soda/coffee :laugh::laugh:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

omoderncultureo said:


> ... at a grocery store...


is that nail polish or lipstick on the window? and, at a grocery store? shoulda used nail polish remover instead of just their finger on the door :laugh:


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

What did the Admiral Ackbar sticker say on it? If something other than "Its a trap".


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

col.mustard said:


> is that nail polish or lipstick on the window? and, at a grocery store? shoulda used nail polish remover instead of just their finger on the door :laugh:


Yes, at a grocery store so it should'a gone like this... go in... purchase gorilla glue... come back out... squeeze copious amounts of expanding adhesive into the inner workings of all the door handles... enjoy the rest of you day.


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

BongTechnician said:


> Yes, at a grocery store so it should'a gone like this... go in... purchase gorilla glue... come back out... squeeze copious amounts of expanding adhesive into the inner workings of all the door handles... enjoy the rest of you day.


My buddies wife, is a bitch. For real. One day she came out of store and someone parked so close she couldn't get in (yes she's large). Went back into store, bought chocolate syrup and honey, emptied both onto offending car, even into the cabin air inlet under the windshield and everything.


----------



## BongTechnician (Oct 17, 2007)

Jimmy Russells said:


> My buddies wife, is a bitch. For real. One day she came out of store and someone parked so close she couldn't get in (yes she's large). Went back into store, bought chocolate syrup and honey, emptied both onto offending car, even into the cabin air inlet under the windshield and everything.


You could say that really _rustled her jimmies_. Sounds delicious tho.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Jimmy Russells said:


> My buddies wife, is a bitch. For real. One day she came out of store and someone parked so close she couldn't get in (yes she's large). Went back into store, bought chocolate syrup and honey, emptied both onto offending car, even into the cabin air inlet under the windshield and everything.


Well that was sweet


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

Good thing she wasn't caught. Could've been a sticky situation. 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

Not the whole shot, there's another 5-7 cars behind me -- but this is my work lot. It's not even close to full, but everyone in the back parks crooked anyway. (Including me)


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

QUIRKiT said:


> Not the whole shot, there's another 5-7 cars behind me -- but this is my work lot. It's not even close to full, but everyone in the back parks crooked anyway. (Including me)


What is the point of always parking crooked?


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

2ohgti said:


> What is the point of always parking crooked?


Trucks.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> especially knowing "a55h0le" will be ever so slightly scratched into their black paint for a long while... and the liquid poured out on the hood was a good touch as well...my guess, something sticky like soda/coffee :laugh::laugh:


If it's something like Coke, after sitting baking in the sun for a while, yeah, that's gonna leave a mark. :laugh:


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

saw this ahole at Lowes today. It was a Daytona Charger for eff's sake


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

There were about a million open spots (it was noon on a Thursday), but I'm not sure if they were overly concerned with their freshly-washed Explorer, or if they were just fixated on the tree.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Half the problem here is the way the lot is set up.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Saw this one this morning on my way to work. Mercedes already had a ticket by 7am.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

spockcat said:


> Half the problem here is the way the lot is set up.


should say "motorcycle" or have a picture in those half spots? or should they be yellow hashed thru because of crub and tree?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Maybe she is expecting twins


----------



## AtlantaDad (Jan 16, 2016)

jgeraldini said:


> Maybe she is expecting twins


Maybe just really saggy tits? 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

jgeraldini said:


>


Aside from plates/language that could pass for any Whole Foods in NJ.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> should say "motorcycle" or have a picture in those half spots? or should they be yellow hashed thru because of crub and tree?


Either mark them for motorcycle or start the spaces at the curb. Although the drop off of the soil in the island could be a tripping hazard. Especially in CA where I took this photo.


----------



## T dub C (Feb 11, 2005)

Came out after an evening of live music to find this guy that *almost* made it. My buddy's car on the left.



















He even put his sun visor up in the windshield :laugh:


----------



## nicetry (Mar 13, 2008)

T dub C said:


> Came out after an evening of live music to find this guy that *almost* made it. My buddy's car on the left.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm betting on faulty ebrake.


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

This gem (the car and the parking) was outside my office window today. So close...


----------



## modular (Aug 13, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Half the problem here is the way the lot is set up.


That is the parking lot for the Winchester Mystery House.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

modular said:


> That is the parking lot for the Winchester Mystery House.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

modular said:


> That is the parking lot for the Winchester Mystery House.


Well... that should explain that... :laugh::laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

saw this gem the other day, damned hairdressers


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Say hello to “Mr. I own a Tesla so I should be allowed to park wherever I want”

There was a nice size open space within 25’ of where he parked too.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Say hello to “Mr. I own a Tesla so I should be allowed to park wherever I want”
> 
> There was a nice size open space within 25’ of where he parked too.
> ]


Most of the time when people do stuff like this I wish a eighteen wheeler comes threw and clips them.


----------



## Ghost85 (Aug 12, 2006)

A two for one black Benz parking job. Though the older one is much more worse.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

shot through the screen window; perhaps a vigilante a la batman just pointing out I was parked slightly crooked:laugh:


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Ghost85 said:


> A two for one black Benz parking job. Though the older one is much more worse.


Because of the snow pile, if he parks in that spot normally, his back end would be blocking off the driving path. I would give this one a pass. In the winter around here, you park where you can in situations like that.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

throw-back time! multiple violators here










from this thread attempting to date this photo: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9118417-Need-To-Date-A-Photograph-Based-on-Cars


----------



## ChillOutPossum (Nov 8, 2007)

col.mustard said:


> throw-back time! multiple violators here
> 
> IMG
> 
> from this thread attempting to date this photo: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9118417-Need-To-Date-A-Photograph-Based-on-Cars


Two cars in the bottom right already got tickeetttttssss


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

col.mustard said:


> throw-back time! multiple violators here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Look how big the spaces are.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Why not??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

^^^I didn't see that one coming. Nor did they


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Strange Mud said:


> ^^^I didn't see that one coming. Nor did they


Me either the person in red is very lucky that they had just stepped out of the way. Also where was the driver going at the end?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

vwluger22 said:


> Also where was the driver going at the end?


She finished parking and is now going about her day.


----------



## jaemako56 (Jun 24, 2007)

Everyone should know that successfully ramming a car completely out of its parking spot first requires meticulously aligning your car in the parking space across from it.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

S1ack said:


>


These are times when you want this Crown Vic.


----------



## SLVRon (Dec 20, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


I liked that second spot better - much easier access.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

spockcat said:


> These are times when you want this Crown Vic.


Literally, I was pivoting 90 deg to my left to get a Buick that was also occupying 2 spaces (side by side spaces, vs. the civic's front/back), but alas, owner was backing out. This was a busy suburban grocery store parking lot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

S1ack said:


> Literally, I was pivoting 90 deg to my left to get a Buick that was also occupying 2 spaces (side by side spaces, vs. the civic's front/back), but alas, owner was backing out. This was a busy suburban grocery store parking lot.


2 Smart cars would also work well for that guy. One on each end with hours worth of shopping to do.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

No surprise here.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Nailed it... and without a handicap plaque. LoL


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

spockcat said:


> No surprise here.


At least he didn't block the sidewalk. Well, other than a couple of birks.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

This bitch has officially inconvenienced me. I'll be parking sideways there tomorrow. 

Untitled by efrie004, on Flickr


----------



## johnny_p (Dec 7, 2007)

This thread never ceases to crack me up. You guys would have a heart attack in Philly.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

johnny_p said:


> You guys would have a heart attack in Philly.


Because of the cheez wiz and beefs, right?


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

johnny_p said:


> This thread never ceases to crack me up. You guys would have a heart attack in Philly.





Metallitubby said:


> Because of the cheez wiz and beefs, right?


Because I'm here. :vampire:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Cars & Coffee parking fail


----------



## Viking (Jul 31, 2002)

Claff said:


> Cars & Coffee parking fail


Seriously? It's a car show. And it's really not THAT horribly parked.


----------



## johnny_p (Dec 7, 2007)

Metallitubby said:


> Because of the cheez wiz and beefs, right?


Because people park in crosswalks, on sidewalks, in center medians on busy roads, in fire lanes, etc. Anything goes here. And y'all complaining about a guy with one tire over a line at the back of a lot with nobody around them. People in this thread get worked up over the tiniest things.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Viking said:


> Seriously? It's a car show. And it's really not THAT horribly parked.


I wouldn't have shared that photo - unless it was at a Cars & Coffee. Especially at Katie's. 

We expect more from our fellow enthusiasts.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

@McMike said:


> I wouldn't have shared that photo - unless it was at a Cars & Coffee. Especially at Katie's.
> 
> We expect more from our fellow enthusiasts.


Enthusiast: because no one else with any logic would have an Alfa. :laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Viking said:


> Seriously? It's a car show. And it's really not THAT horribly parked.


Given the parking situation at Katies, I'd expect someone with even the slightest amount of self awareness would not park like that. Although it's unfortunate that half the attendees don't have any level of self awareness. :laugh:
I'd pull into that spot next to him perfectly centered, just to watch the reaction based on perspective.


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Viking said:


> Seriously? It's a car show. And it's really not THAT horribly parked.


As mentioned by others, it's at Katie's, and this time of year, Katie's can very easily fill every parking place with show cars. Unless someone is using more than one.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Not my pics


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Claff said:


> As mentioned by others, it's at Katie's, and this time of year, Katie's can very easily fill every parking place with show cars. Unless someone is using more than one.


I had to park inbetween a bunch of douchebags just to get a spot there in November. Then some guy leaves his shoes!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

I can't decide if she is bad at this or just doesn't give a F

And yes... it is a she. I saw she struggle at backing up in a straight line but I thought she would fix it but she got out the car, looked at it and just left.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

patrikman said:


>


Not exaggerating: I see this every single day in Philly. It's more common than seeing someone pull completely into a spot.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

bzcat said:


> I can't decide if she is bad at this or just doesn't give a F
> 
> And yes... it is a she. I saw she struggle at backing up in a straight line but I thought she would fix it but she got out the car, looked at it and just left.


Not a very acurate parking job


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Not exaggerating: I see this every single day in Philly. It's more common than seeing someone pull completely into a spot.


She was on her phone and almost clipped the Baja pulling in, then she backed up and ‘straightened out.’


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

bzcat said:


> I can't decide if she is bad at this or just doesn't give a F
> 
> And yes... it is a she. I saw she struggle at backing up in a straight line but I thought she would fix it but she got out the car, looked at it and just left.


Is she Asian?

Pls say yes!


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

cityjohn said:


> Not a very acurate parking job


It's Precision Crafted thank you very much!


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

drivers front wheel fully in the handicap spot. I looked at him and shook my head as I walked by, then he decided to park like an adult


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Pulled in just after me got out looked at parking and walked off like it was nothing. When I was leaving a guy in a pickup near me was slightly over the line and fixed it while his wife points out the red offending car. Told her at least he corrected it, this guy in the red didn't care at all.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

FuelInMyVeins said:


> Is she Asian?
> 
> Pls say yes!


Nope... white woman in her 30s


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

patrikman said:


> drivers front wheel fully in the handicap spot. I looked at him and* shook my head as I walked by, then he decided to park like an adult *


:laugh:


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

bzcat said:


> Nope... white woman in her 30s


that's a shame


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Watched this guy move a cone and park. My understanding is the sign says exclusive and tow zone. 

Untitled by ryan mccarrick, on Flickr


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Watched this guy move a cone and park. My understanding is the sign says exclusive and tow zone.
> 
> Untitled by ryan mccarrick, on Flickr


There seems to be some company logo or name underneath the EXCLUSIVO. Probably EXCLUSIVO to his business or for patrons of his business.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

I wouldn't hesitate one second to call 911 and get them towed. Or not very carefully make several attempts to get the wheelchair up while staying inside the blue. Scratches may happen..


----------



## PoorHouse (Nov 8, 2002)

VR6JH said:


> I wouldn't hesitate one second to call 911 and get them towed. Or not very carefully make several attempts to get the wheelchair up while staying inside the blue. Scratches may happen..



X2 

That is total crap.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

VR6JH said:


> I wouldn't hesitate one second to call 911 and get them towed. Or not very carefully make several attempts to get the wheelchair up while staying inside the blue. Scratches may happen..


Depending upon the caretaker, loading him up is highly doable, but I'd be sure and leave a permanent scar or three on the SUV. Only then would I attempt to get it towed. Don't want them getting off scott free should the tow truck take a while.


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

TaaT said:


>



That's F**ked up.... id totally get that POS towed. preferrably with only two wheels off the ground.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 18, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


:facepalm:


----------



## dunhamjr (May 21, 2002)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> Depending upon the caretaker, loading him up is highly doable, but I'd be sure and leave a permanent scar or three on the SUV. Only then would I attempt to get it towed. Don't want them getting off scott free should the tow truck take a while.


Why depending on the caretaker? It's not like you have to muscle the chair up the ramp.

I get that this sucks and the truck on the right is in the wrong.

But how hard is it to have the caretaker back the van out, and park it perpendicular behind the wheel chair spot and the illegally parked asshat? Redeploy the ramp into the now HUGE remaining spot and load the kid up, while blocking the spot and guy in for the 2-5 minutes it would take. Again. You shouldn't HAVE to do this, but the simple resolution takes a lot more brain power than muscle.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When people take a photo like the above, they should be sure to include the license plate of the offending vehicle. This guy deserves as much internet shame as possible.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

dunhamjr said:


> Why depending on the caretaker? It's not like you have to muscle the chair up the ramp.
> 
> I get that this sucks and the truck on the right is in the wrong.
> 
> But how hard is it to have the caretaker back the van out, and park it perpendicular behind the wheel chair spot and the illegally parked asshat? Redeploy the ramp into the now HUGE remaining spot and load the kid up, while blocking the spot and guy in for the 2-5 minutes it would take. Again. You shouldn't HAVE to do this, but the simple resolution takes a lot more brain power than muscle.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

dunhamjr said:


> But how hard is it to have the caretaker....


As long as this is accompanied by massive social shaming, and a call to the authorities, you're right.
A photo is only a instant, so we don't know that's not what happened in the end. Hopefully after several failed attempts to get the wheelchair onto the ramp.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

dunhamjr said:


> Why depending on the caretaker? It's not like you have to muscle the chair up the ramp.
> 
> I get that this sucks and the truck on the right is in the wrong.
> 
> But how hard is it to have the caretaker back the van out, and park it perpendicular behind the wheel chair spot and the illegally parked asshat? Redeploy the ramp into the now HUGE remaining spot and load the kid up, while blocking the spot and guy in for the 2-5 minutes it would take. Again. You shouldn't HAVE to do this, but the simple resolution takes a lot more brain power than muscle.


I obviously meant as it's parked. I can also assume it can be moved, which would take more time and energy depending upon the caretaker.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Execution needs a little work, but I can't say this is a terrible idea to avoid door dings. It parks like this every day.


----------



## Baltimoron (Oct 10, 2001)

@McMike said:


> Execution needs a little work, but I can't say this is a terrible idea to avoid door dings.
> challenged-er.tiff


Well if it's as big as truck then park it like one. 



and that pickledick in the BMW up there deserves a couple pinstripes for blocking the rampvan


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

@McMike said:


>


That tire is in a challenging position. I'd not be surprised if it blew one day at speed, causing the driver to dodge many objects.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> That tire is in a challenging position. I'd not be surprised if it blew one day at speed, causing the driver to dodge many objects.


Touche'


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Cabin Pics said:


> Touche'


I actually hate it when we do that here, but I thought I'd try it. But seriously, that's got to be bad for the tire, no?


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> I actually hate it when we do that here, but I thought I'd try it. But seriously, that's got to be bad for the tire, no?


Maybe it were parked like that for months, or years at a time without moving. It's parked like that for several hours a day, and then driven. The chance of the same tire getting parked on the exact same spot of the sidewall tomorrow is probably nill. 

I'm sure it's not how a tire manufacturer would prefer you park, but I don't think it would cause a blow out on something that has miles put on it every day.


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Lovely SL500 (looks pretty well kept from a distance) driven by an old lady getting her hair done at a business next door to where I work.
Shame the parking (or the picture... potato cellphone) wasn't as nice as the car. She had 3 spots empty to her right as well.... (and more spaces elsewhere)


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Great depth perception right here


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

@McMike said:


> Execution needs a little work, but I can't say this is a terrible idea to avoid door dings. It parks like this...



That tail light alignment belongs in the doing it wrong thread. I'm not OCD but that would drive me to distraction.


Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## CruznMalibu (Mar 11, 2010)

philf1fan2 said:


> That tail light alignment belongs in the doing it wrong thread. I'm not OCD but that would drive me to distraction.
> 
> 
> Sent from  using Tapatalk



Typical FCA quality .... Driver's side trunk gap is bigger than the passenger side also. Who let this leave the plant... I want names!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

aar0n. said:


> Great depth perception right here


This isn't the greatest parking job in the world. 

It's just a tribute.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

CruznMalibu said:


> Typical FCA quality .... Driver's side trunk gap is bigger than the passenger side also. Who let this leave the plant... I want names!


You'll have to talk to Randy in QC... he's on lunch right now, polishing off a 6-pack in the parking lot... he'll be back in an hour or so...you know, union mandated break...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

CruznMalibu said:


> Typical FCA quality .... Driver's side trunk gap is bigger than the passenger side also. Who let this leave the plant... I want names!


That is just the chassis flexing because the right rear tire is 1" higher than all the other tires. So just typical FCA flexible flyer.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

The Challenger driver is just trying to get out with the giant doors...


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

@McMike said:


> This isn't the greatest parking job in the world.
> 
> It's just a tribute.


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Captain D-Bag here blocked a gorgeous GT500, parked across two motorcycle spots, and went into the handicap spot. Nice......


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://www.facebook.com/permalink.php?story_fbid=2146674145578108&id=1469246416654221


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

not sure if it belongs here or the DIW thread


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ A space being taken by a space saver.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

patrikman said:


> not sure if it belongs here or the DIW thread


So you cross-posted it? Genius.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Chrysler Town & ****ry


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

@McMike said:


> Chrysler Town & ****ry


I know that people like this are clueless but I’m always surprised at the total lack of self-preservation. Don’t they realize that someone may very well ding up their car?


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Subaru is awefully close to the line.


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

vwluger22 said:


> Subaru is awefully close to the line.


Belongs in the I take pictures of license plates thread.


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

From my apartment window. This lady lives in that apartment complex, I've seen her many times. She just parked like that and proceeded to spend 20+ minutes unloading stuff from the back of her car, including a 10 minute chat with a neighbor (in the Envoy, which is also parked illegally, but I digress).










Two for one at the same taqueria:



















^ I took that pic as my friends and I were chilling outside after we ate. As soon as I took that pic, dude jumps out of his car and goes, "Are you taking a photo of my license plate??" to which I replied "No, I'm taking a photo of your insanely ****ty parking job". He starts to go off, but I just interrupted him with "Whatever dude. It's not my lot." and I just turned back and kept talking to my friends 

And one more, from the spectator lot at Radwood. No tags and taking up two spots. Classy.


----------



## VadGTI (Feb 24, 2000)

vwluger22 said:


> Subaru is awefully close to the line.


Ok, who photoshopped those plates? That can't be real.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

hushypushy said:


> And one more, from the spectator lot at Radwood. No tags and taking up two spots. Classy.


Just tagged you on Instagram :laugh:


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

hushypushy said:


>


Meanwhile in the lot behind, is that a MK5 blocking a MKI?


----------



## hushypushy (Jul 1, 2009)

cityjohn said:


> Meanwhile in the lot behind, is that a MK5 blocking a MKI?


Well yes, but it was intentional (and in an empty lot at a closed store). That is fellow TCLer monoaural's Rabbit...towing his jet skis  And that's his wife's wagon parked behind it.


----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

That passive-aggressive shopping cart guy from Ohio must be following me


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Guy decides that parking on the street for the fireworks is for proles, so he just pulled up our driveway and left his car there.
It was a ballsy move that cost him an $85 ticket. Sometimes I wonder about people, and their sense of what is socially acceptable.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Surf Green said:


> Guy decides that parking on the street for the fireworks is for proles, so he just pulled up our driveway and left his car there.
> It was a ballsy move that cost him an $85 ticket. Sometimes I wonder about people, and their sense of what is socially acceptable.


I would have boxed him in. Make him pay you a fee to leave.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> I would have boxed him in. Make him pay you a fee to leave.


We considered a number of options, including that, but not knowing anything about the owners, and what they'd do if cornered, we left it up to the proper authorities.

We did let the dog scare crap out of them though. They walked up the lawn, and didn't notice the big black dog in the shadows until he started barking. The one guy peed a little. 
Good doggie doesn't like grown men... except me. :laugh:

The officer took his time moving his car after writing the ticket, and then he had to figure out how to back his car out into a sea of pedestrians without becoming a victim of them either.

I'm a firm believer that people are inconsiderate because they are allowed to get away with it. I hope this was a teachable moment for the guy.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> That passive-aggressive shopping cart guy from Ohio must be following me


is that a cupholder in that cart??


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

Dravenport said:


> is that a cupholder in that cart??


Yes - pretty commonplace in more upscale grocery stores (where they may have a starbucks inside the store).
Some stores even give you a free beer to drink while you shop


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Dravenport said:


> is that a cupholder in that cart??


Yes, many supermarkets have coffee bars inside now and thus the carts need cupholders. This looks like a Safeway.


----------



## Pizza Cat (Dec 2, 2006)

Yes, it’s a Safeway. Time of the year to stock up in buy one-get one for a dime wine. Stack the 10% discount for buying six on top and their prices are then better than total wine.

Never had a free beer in a grocery store, but I have had a beer while at Jungle Jim’s. In Ohio, no less.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Surf Green said:


> Guy decides that parking on the street for the fireworks is for proles, so he just pulled up our driveway and left his car there.
> It was a ballsy move that cost him an $85 ticket. Sometimes I wonder about people, and their sense of what is socially acceptable.


What happened to that photo? It looks like someone cut 3 inches out of the middle of that LS.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> What happened to that photo? It looks like someone cut 3 inches out of the middle of that LS.


Real answer: Phone distortion.
Fantasy answer: LS was squished as wife tried to back out of garage. repeatedly.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

vwluger22 said:


> Subaru is awefully close to the line.


IF those plates are real, my guess is they deliberately parked them close to take the photo.



Surf Green said:


> I'm a firm believer that people are inconsiderate because they are allowed to get away with it. I hope this was a teachable moment for the guy.


:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:

Seriously, sometimes I'm stunned at the audacity of some people. :banghead:


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Yes - pretty commonplace in more upscale grocery stores (where they may have a starbucks inside the store).
> Some stores even give you a free beer to drink while you shop


Geez, around here, you are lucky if you get a cart that doesn't have a bad wheel.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Yes - pretty commonplace in more upscale grocery stores (where they may have a starbucks inside the store).
> Some stores even give you a free beer to drink while you shop





spockcat said:


> Yes, many supermarkets have coffee bars inside now and thus the carts need cupholders. This looks like a Safeway.





Pizza Cat!!!! said:


> Yes, it’s a Safeway. Time of the year to stock up in buy one-get one for a dime wine. Stack the 10% discount for buying six on top and their prices are then better than total wine.
> 
> Never had a free beer in a grocery store, but I have had a beer while at Jungle Jim’s. In Ohio, no less.


But why is it in the cart near the front?
HEB carts have two cup holders and a phone tray by the handle. Why would you want the cup holder so far away from the handle?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> But why is it in the cart near the front?
> HEB carts have two cup holders and a phone tray by the handle. Why would you want the cup holder so far away from the handle?


Far enough away from the child seat so the child won't be able to easily reach it. It also won't interfere with the stacking/collection of the carts.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

Albertans:facepalm:


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)




----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Surf Green said:


> Guy decides that parking on the street for the fireworks is for proles, so he just pulled up our driveway and left his car there.
> It was a ballsy move that cost him an $85 ticket. Sometimes I wonder about people, and their sense of what is socially acceptable.


I ve had someone park inside my garage once. I guess he didnt bother that my car was there

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

georgeboole said:


> I ve had someone park inside my garage once. I guess he didnt bother that my car was there
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Did you close the door and lock him in there?


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

DanG said:


> Did you close the door and lock him in there?


No but i did park another car behind him and told him it was some drunk guys car. He had to take a taxi home and pick his car the next day.

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I would've done that, but also had an invoice for covered storage with 'short term' daily rate, and waited for him to complain and threaten to call the police 

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

This was going to "random car photo from my phone" thread until I saw the parking job.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Anyone have a U lock?


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

VWVan said:


> Albertans:facepalm:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

yep... thats a driveway...


----------



## psykokid (Apr 2, 2002)

for shame Tesla driver..



















The BMW next to it isn't much better, but the Tesla is the gross offender here..


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

psykokid said:


> for shame Tesla driver..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’d be willing to bet the BMW was there first, the Tesla parked itself like that. 

From earlier tonight, spotted on a bike ride.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

patrikman said:


> I’d be willing to bet the BMW was there first, the Tesla parked itself like that.


People don't *usually* don't do that unless the lines are covered by snow or something and the only point of reference is the car next to you. Most people will instinctively follow the lines on the ground (sometimes badly). It's obvious that Tesla parked like that on purpose.

I think it happened in the the exact opposite of what you described. Tesla parked in 2 spaces on purpose first. Then BMW came along and took the extra corner because why not.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

The person to the left of the BMW has its rear tire on the line. We don't see where the front of their car is.

I'd just write this off as a gathering of clueless idiots, and park somewhere else.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Surf Green said:


> The person to the left of the BMW has its rear tire on the line. We don't see where the front of their car is.
> 
> I'd just write this off as a gathering of clueless idiots, and park somewhere else.


So.....my wife’s office then. Seems legit.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

psykokid said:


> for shame Tesla driver..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like ZERO F's were emitted in the process. Funny how they didn't seem to want to attach the front plate but didn't mind having a front bracket.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

I was hoping it was some crazy limo conversion.. ticket from TCL police


----------



## aar0n. (May 7, 2004)

Saw this genius parking job yesterday in Seattle. I am well aware of the fact that my tires are over the lines too :laugh:










Oh wait that's definitely not a spot :facepalm:


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

He wasn’t loading - I’ve spent about 1 hour at the store and he was still there when I left. Plenty of parking spaces on the parking lot. What gives??


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

2K CC said:


> He wasn’t loading - I’ve spent about 1 hour at the store and he was still there when I left. Plenty of parking spaces on the parking lot. What gives??


"Have I shown you guys my truck? You haven't seen it, let me show you my truck. It's right here out front, yeah, there it is. That's my truck."


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

2K CC said:


> He wasn’t loading - I’ve spent about 1 hour at the store and he was still there when I left. Plenty of parking spaces on the parking lot. What gives??


Solutions:

Me: (runs up to parker as they carry the items to their car) "Here sir, let me help you with that."
Parker: (WTF look on face) "Huh? I don't need help."
Me: "Oh sorry. I thought you were handicapped and were in need of assistance."
Parker: "I'm not handicapped, what made you think I was????." 
Me: "Oh, I figured since you were parked there you were..."

or

Me: (approaches parker, looking confused as if lost) "Excuse me sir, are you familiar with this area?"
Parker: Yes
Me: Oh, great.... Do you happen to know where where the nearest parking spot is?"

or

Me: Go inside store, buy rope, attach shed to rear bumper. Upload to World Star.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

@McMike said:


> Solutions:
> 
> Me: (runs up to parker as they carry the items to their car) "Here sir, let me help you with that."
> Parker: (WTF look on face) "Huh? I don't need help."
> ...


Good ones!!!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

2K CC said:


>


OMG, the Tuff Shed is 96 bucks!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> OMG, the Tuff Shed is 96 bucks!


per month for 24 months.


----------



## thegoodson (Sep 8, 2005)

> superduty.jpg
> He wasn’t loading - I’ve spent about 1 hour at the store and he was still there when I left. Plenty of parking spaces on the parking lot. What gives??



Clearly, that's a fire truck.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

thegoodson said:


> Clearly, that's a fire truck.


Cant be.
There is not a Tesla crashed into the back of it


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

spockcat said:


> per month for 24 months.



And 28% financing


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Cant be.
> There is not a Tesla crashed into the back of it


LOL!!!!


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

@McMike said:


> Solutions:
> 
> Me: (runs up to parker as they carry the items to their car) "Here sir, let me help you with that."
> Parker: (WTF look on face) "Huh? I don't need help."
> ...


In Florida, I believe any of those could get you shot.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Some people think that if you use 2 spaces marked for 15 minutes each you get 30 minutes.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Mike! said:


> In Florida, I believe any of those could get you shot.


I bet you here in TX also.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

spockcat said:


> Some people think that if you use 2 spaces marked for 15 minutes each you get 30 minutes.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Some people think that if you use 2 spaces marked for 15 minutes each you get 30 minutes.


2 times 15 equals 30. Makes sents.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Go inside store, buy rope, attach shed to rear bumper. Upload to World Star.


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

This came though a boredpanda.com post...


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

super advanced solutions!


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

doing it right? :laugh::laugh:


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Dieselstation said:


> doing it right? :laugh::laugh:


Inspired


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

Dieselstation said:


> doing it right? :laugh::laugh:


But Your Honor, it _IS_ a green vehicle. :laugh:


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

Dieselstation said:


> doing it right? :laugh::laugh:


1. I ain’t even mad. 
2. True story: a Greek friend’s grandparents came to the states to visit and thought handicapped parking spaces were for Greek people since the signs were blue and white.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> 2. True story: a Greek friend’s grandparents came to the states to visit and thought handicapped parking spaces were for Greek people since the signs were blue and white.


Untrue. Handicap parking spaces are for Bavarians.


----------



## Dieselstation (May 15, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Untrue. Handicap parking spaces are for Bavarians.


OH NOW I GET IT!!!


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

KeiCar said:


>


Hey I was at that plaza today!! That guy is well known in town - lots of people complain about him on Facebook.

For reference, there's a Pure Barre and a Revd Cycle Studio - and Starbucks, Chipolte, Upper Crust Pizza, B Good Burgers, and Clover Food Lab. The last one is organic rabbit food.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

robr2 said:


> Hey I was at that plaza today!! That guy is well known in town - lots of people complain about him on Facebook.
> 
> For reference, there's a Pure Barre and a Revd Cycle Studio - and Starbucks, Chipolte, Upper Crust Pizza, B Good Burgers, and Clover Food Lab. The last one is organic rabbit food.



I hope they comment with at least a 27 point font, otherwise he might not be able to read it!


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

robr2 said:


> Hey I was at that plaza today!! That guy is well known in town - lots of people complain about him on Facebook.


I thought most states had a vision test, to qualify for a driver’s license.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I thought most states had a vision test, to qualify for a driver’s license.


Yeah, I took a vision test for my license. 40+ years ago.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

silverspeedbuggy said:


> 2. True story: a Greek friend’s grandparents came to the states to visit and thought handicapped parking spaces were for Greek people since the signs were blue and white.


Come on! They are the same colour here too. They couldnt be that...dumb!

Or could they?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Sent from sunny Florida where shady parking spaces are at a premium.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> I thought most states had a vision test, to qualify for a driver’s license.


Under age 80, Florida requires a vision only if you renew in person. Over 80, you have to pass a vision test at the DMV or by an eye doctor.


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

KeiCar said:


>


Judging by that angle, I'd say more than half blind.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Why can they have field sobriety tests but no field vision testing?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

2112 said:


> Judging by that angle, I'd say more than half blind.


I would say 45 degrees blind.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ haha

A disabled, 100% drunk slow driver with an urgent need for supplies. Outta my way, I need carpet nails!


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Raising the bar.


----------



## Code Red! (Sep 22, 2011)

No respect for the handicapped.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Honda Crosstou-spaces


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

https://www.yahoo.com/news/irelands...close-overnight-chaotic-scenes-121525244.html


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

From C&C


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

evosky said:


> From C&C


Id leave space too if that happened to my door last time I parked correctly. And I need a book of those "tickets". opcorn:


----------



## Cr4shT3st (Jan 23, 2009)

evosky said:


> From C&C


Here's the driver who parked next to him last time:


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Alright Luke, what's your vortex handle.....:laugh: BMW paying for two spot shenanigans and folks losing their minds....
https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...rked-two-spaces-two-tickets-parking-car-park?


----------



## G60 Carat (May 14, 2004)

funnee84bunny said:


> Alright Luke, what's your vortex handle.....:laugh: BMW paying for two spot shenanigans and folks losing their minds....
> https://www.express.co.uk/life-styl...rked-two-spaces-two-tickets-parking-car-park?


Well, I mean that's capitalism folks. He paid for 2, he can use 2, no?


----------



## Bladecatcher (Feb 24, 2010)

That BMW has been posted in (I must assume) this thread. I believe the consensus is... "I'll allow it."


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

What a rascal.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Code Red! said:


> No respect for the handicapped.


----------



## Smooremin (Jan 11, 2006)

Code Red! said:


> No respect for the handicapped.





patrikman said:


>


I somehow missed this.


Amazing :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Smooremin said:


> I somehow missed this.
> 
> 
> Amazing :laugh::laugh::laugh:


The next day, there were three people parked in handicap spots. The nerve.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

This count?


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

This is what happens when forgetting to leave the key for the parking attendant. 

Untitled by r, on Flickr


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

My work parking lot - I literally park as far away as I can to avoid this


----------



## DanG (Nov 16, 2000)

amusante1002 said:


> My work parking lot - I literally park as far away as I can to avoid this




Looks about right. Park as close to the end as possible so some dingus can be sloppy with parking. That's how I got my first door ding on my Civic back when I bought it. Day 2, 38KM on it, last spot in the lot and someone in a camper pickup smashed my door.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

DanG said:


> Looks about right. Park as close to the end as possible so some dingus can be sloppy with parking. That's how I got my first door ding on my Civic back when I bought it. Day 2, 38KM on it, last spot in the lot and someone in a camper pickup smashed my door.


It never fails. You would think, since it's a work parking lot, people would try to be better, but apparently not.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

Senior Member said:


>


Looks like it clears. What's the problem?


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Looks like it clears. What's the problem?


Ditto. There is no concrete wheel stop in the stall so the car utilizes the end curb as the wheelstop causing overhang. However, assuming the adjacent walk is wide enough for pedestrian access, nothing wrong with it.

Is it crooked in the spot? yah. But it fits...


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Could be worse.

Taken from the OT Funny picture thread:


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

TooFitToQuit said:


> Looks like it clears. What's the problem?


After loading up with Walmart haul (and lunch) - bumper separates upon leaving.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

S1ack said:


> After loading up with Walmart haul (and lunch) - bumper separates upon leaving.


Wait, the Camry has a frunk?


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

Egz said:


> Could be worse.
> 
> Taken from the OT Funny picture thread:


parents had one of these when I was a kid, was like driving on the ocean sitting on a pillow covered couch. Huge heavy car


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

amusante1002 said:


> My work parking lot - I literally park as far away as I can to avoid this


I do this, too, but I find that this mostly enables bad parking from people. They see a wider spot than usual and care less, or even do it on purpose so their passenger has more room to get out.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

TaaT said:


>


That's godly parking skill


----------



## fortyfive1911a1 (Aug 25, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> - Truck on curb -


Honestly... not even mad. Doesn't go into other spots :thumbup:

It is, however, funny. Also worrying are the (what looks like) 3 horns pointed towards the rear above the toolbox. How do you even open the toolbox with them there??


----------



## trbochrg (Dec 1, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


this is giving me loads of anxiety...


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Honestly... not even mad. Doesn't go into other spots
> 
> It is, however, funny. Also worrying are the (what looks like) 3 horns pointed towards the rear above the toolbox. How do you even open the toolbox with them there??


The box opens from the sides with two separate lids.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I forget how wide these things are. Did pretty good


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

Ford Rapzor.


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

fortyfive1911a1 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm impressed with how little frame twist there is. The side molding still lines up!


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

CaleDeRoo said:


> I'm impressed with how little frame twist there is. The side molding still lines up!


Do they line up on flat pavement?


----------



## CaleDeRoo (Jul 30, 2011)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Do they line up on flat pavement?


:laugh:

toooshay


----------



## jpsilvergolf07 (Aug 25, 2009)

CaleDeRoo said:


> I'm impressed with how little frame twist there is. The side molding still lines up!



no one sees the black truck hanging out like 3' ? lol


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

jpsilvergolf07 said:


> no one sees the black truck hanging out like 3' ? lol


It is not that bad for Texas. I bet you could still have two vehicles pass behind it without worry.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

jpsilvergolf07 said:


> no one sees the black truck hanging out like 3' ? lol


I feel the pain all the times when I need to park my truck in a grocery store, or shopping center, etc, as no spot is long enough for it (extended cab, 8’ bed). I normally need to park it backwards where there are bushes or some sort of flower bed, so the overhang goes in there. Otherwise it will happen exactly like that black truck.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

I don't see the placard.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Linked instead of embedded because of language.

"Crazy lady parking at Home Depot"
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzBne6HRdn0


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

@McMike said:


> I forget how wide these things are. Did pretty good


I think this person gets a pass; I am not sure how he/she could have parked without hanging over the line. That is assuming all of those parking places are equally small. I will let others here discuss the size of the vehicle....

Tiny parking places are a pet peeve of mine. I realize they want to maximize the number of spaces in a parking lot, but some spaces are so small that I have trouble getting my Tiguan between the lines.  And it is NOT a large vehicle.


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

Egz said:


> Linked instead of embedded because of language.
> 
> "Crazy lady parking at Home Depot"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzBne6HRdn0


That is other worldly mental illness. If she truly thinks she is right in that situation, then there really is nothing you can do with that kind of crazy except laugh at her like the guy did.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

A little entitled IMHO








[/url]Untitled by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

amusante1002 said:


> That is other worldly mental illness. If she truly thinks she is right in that situation, then there really is nothing you can do with that kind of crazy except laugh at her like the guy did.


shes the very embodiment of " you cant fix stupid".... there is no reasoning with someone like that, obviously in the wrong...still wont own up to the fact... :facepalm:


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

robr2 said:


> A little entitled IMHO
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What do you expect from a M*******?


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

Egz said:


> Linked instead of embedded because of language.
> 
> "Crazy lady parking at Home Depot"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzBne6HRdn0


Wow, just wow. I have run into a few people like that in my day. I had a guy almost change lanes into me one time and he got pissed at me because I flipped him off.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Egz said:


> Linked instead of embedded because of language.
> 
> "Crazy lady parking at Home Depot"
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nzBne6HRdn0


well, she wasn't wrong about the size and reason for owning his jeep :laugh:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Bladecatcher (Feb 24, 2010)

You have just caused an OCD TCLer to contemplate suicide.

One down.


----------



## westsideseal (Sep 8, 2002)

MasterAdkins said:


> Wow, just wow. I have run into a few people like that in my day. I had a guy almost change lanes into me one time and he got pissed at me because I flipped him off.


Do you routinely flip people off and wonder why they get pissed?


----------



## Jimmy Russells (Feb 4, 2007)

TaaT said:


>


So close.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)




----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

Walking out of driver's ed class [I'm an instructor] I see the parents waiting to pick up their little angels. The white car is in a parking spot. The silver SUV is way past the parking spot against the fence posts and blocking an alley that goes down the side of the building. The black SUV is in a parking spot. The silver car and red SUV behind it are double parked behind two cars in parking spots.

11418 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

^ It's not drivers ed they need, it's parkers ed.


----------



## tyintegra (Sep 14, 2010)

Lithium Lotus said:


> Walking out of driver's ed class [I'm an instructor] I see the parents waiting to pick up their little angels. The white car is in a parking spot. The silver SUV is way past the parking spot against the fence posts and blocking an alley that goes down the side of the building. The black SUV is in a parking spot. The silver car and red SUV behind it are double parked behind two cars in parking spots.
> 
> 11418 https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


I am an instructor also and am sometimes surprised by some of the habits that the students have after only a few hours of practice driving until I see their parents pull into the parking lot. They enter at a ‘do not enter’ and while leaving turn left on a right turn only.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

tyintegra said:


> I am an instructor also and am sometimes surprised by some of the habits that the students have after only a few hours of practice driving until I see their parents pull into the parking lot. They enter at a ‘do not enter’ and while leaving turn left on a right turn only.


The parents are hands down much worse then the kids. Most of the kids at least try to get in to a parking spot correctly. Where the black SUV is, I've had people park straight across over to the bushes blocking open parking spots [not seen in picture] and blocking the exit. I've had one parent intentionally take up two spots by parking diagonally across the line. I've had parents park in the ally way when there were open spaces. I've had parent park in the area between the two rows of parking spaces.


----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)

TaaT said:


>



I want to believe that the car was just pulling out when the pic was taken. I want to believe.


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

KeiCar said:


> I want to believe that the car was just pulling out when the pic was taken. I want to believe.


There's also like 4 cars nosed in. :laugh:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

10/10 job here :facepalm:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> There's also like 4 cars nosed in. :laugh:


There are also about a dozen cars parked beyond the rows, and in travel lanes. I'd expect better rule following in rule following Japan.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Untitled by r, on Flickr


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

Just saw this beauty on facebook :laugh:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Everything is bigger in Texas, except the parking spaces.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

And another:








[/url]Another by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## QUIRKiT (Dec 19, 2006)

It might be cold today but we still have guys that ride to work, looking forward to when they get back from lunch.


----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

spockcat said:


> Everything is bigger in Texas, except the parking spaces.


Given the large vehicles, and the small parking spaces, I am not sure how much better the respective owners could have done with this situation. Even my Tiguan would be a snug fit in those spaces. 

I have previously posted rants about unreasonably small parking spaces, so I will leave that for another time.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Alpinweiss2 said:


> Given the large vehicles, and the small parking spaces, I am not sure how much better the respective owners could have done with this situation. Even my Tiguan would be a snug fit in those spaces.
> 
> I have previously posted rants about unreasonably small parking spaces, so I will leave that for another time.


Parking spaces are designed for the 85th percentile and to meet local codes. 8'-6" fits the 85th percentile and even with cars growing, lots and garages won't be re-striped because of the requirements for X spaces for Y sq. ft. of building. As for new builds, the same applies. No developer will make larger parking areas if they don't have to - they don't care about dings in your F350 dual cab, long bed King Ranch Denali.


----------



## El Ex (Jan 20, 2009)

robr2 said:


> Parking spaces are designed for the 85th percentile and to meet local codes. 8'-6" fits the 85th percentile and even with cars growing, lots and garages won't be re-striped because of the requirements for X spaces for Y sq. ft. of building. As for new builds, the same applies. No developer will make larger parking areas if they don't have to - they don't care about dings in your F350 dual cab, long bed King Ranch Denali.




I'm fine with that... but I can't stand when someone gets offended that I'm over the paint in the last stall in the back of the lot. Certain vehicles flat out don't fit, and you do your best to accomodate the situation.

Prime example actually happened last night. Ol' girl had to have Chik-Fil-A coming home. The drive through was wrapped around (always) and the lot was empty. The one near me makes their entire lot one way with directional spaces. I always back in - since you should never park a truck nose in, ever. I take the space next to the last with my bed over the line to my right. I did on purpose because the spots are narrow and very shallow. I didn't want hitch hanging out into the drive lane. We get out and walk in and of course everyone is glaring like I'm the devil. Whatever... 

Now if developers would stop making 1,000 islands in parking lots with decorative grass that impairs your view... that'd be great.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://imgur.com/qOcORCJ


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

El Ex said:


> I'm fine with that... but I can't stand when someone gets offended that I'm over the paint in the last stall in the back of the lot. Certain vehicles flat out don't fit, and you do your best to accomodate the situation.
> 
> Prime example actually happened last night. Ol' girl had to have Chik-Fil-A coming home. The drive through was wrapped around (always) and the lot was empty. The one near me makes their entire lot one way with directional spaces. I always back in - since you should never park a truck nose in, ever. I take the space next to the last with my bed over the line to my right. I did on purpose because the spots are narrow and very shallow. I didn't want hitch hanging out into the drive lane. We get out and walk in and of course everyone is glaring like I'm the devil. Whatever...
> 
> Now if developers would stop making 1,000 islands in parking lots with decorative grass that impairs your view... that'd be great.



You know now how I know you own a bro-dozer... :wave:opcorn: ... you took the time to reply...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

https://v.redd.it/qixg09dsqgy11/DASH_4_8_M


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)

just as a counter-point... Griot's Garage, Tacoma, WA


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

spockcat said:


> https://v.redd.it/qixg09dsqgy11/DASH_4_8_M


This is not at all uncommon there. Someone will be by shortly to flip the car back over, wrap any leaky bits with saran wrap, and go on with their lives.


----------



## MasterAdkins (Jan 15, 2002)

El Ex said:


> Now if developers would stop making 1,000 islands in parking lots with decorative grass that impairs your view... that'd be great.


The islands are usually a requirement of the local government. They want more green space and they want more lawn that will soak up rain water rather than running everything off into the storm drains.


----------



## MontoyaF1 (Apr 6, 2004)

Dave928 said:


> just as a counter-point... Griot's Garage, Tacoma, WA


Those are the parking spots of my dreams!


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

MasterAdkins said:


> The islands are usually a requirement of the local government. They want more green space and they want more lawn that will soak up rain water rather than running everything off into the storm drains.


They're also required for traffic flow inside the lot. Hard to just cut across with so many islands everywhere.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Accidental L8 apex said:


> They're also required for traffic flow inside the lot. Hard to just cut across with so many islands everywhere.


Now if only they had a way to keep people from going the wrong way down one way lanes.


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)




----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

spockcat said:


> https://v.redd.it/qixg09dsqgy11/DASH_4_8_M


That Suzuki with the wonky rear wheel... :laugh: 

This was outside my kid's latchkey school. Lot had a whole 6 cars in it. Not even pretending to be close.


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Took this today.


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

2ohgti said:


> Took this today.


Pfft, it's only blocking 4 spots, what's the problem?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

It’s technically not in a handicap spot.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Just because you can back into a parking space doesn't mean you should.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

There's nothing that puts you in the holiday spirit like trying to find a parking spot at a busy grocery store the day before Thanksgiving only to find some donkey parking their solid axle minivan in 4 spots, right? 












Yeah I get they patched the lot and didn't re-line the spots properly, but even if this person is too dense to figure it out from context that would mean they thought it was cool to park in the middle of a lane for driving. :screwy:


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## KeiCar (Jul 23, 2002)




----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)

robbyb413 said:


> There's nothing that puts you in the holiday spirit like trying to find a parking spot at a busy grocery store the day before Thanksgiving only to find some donkey parking their solid axle minivan in 4 spots, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see plenty of empty spots so the parking lot isn’t that busy. Doesn’t mean the Jeep owner isn’t a douche though.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Toyota drivers. 

Untitled by r, on Flickr


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Toyota drivers.


Are the only ones doing it right?


----------



## Dave928 (Feb 11, 2000)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

^^^ Since that is a photoshop I'll one up.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

TooFitToQuit's FJ:










:laugh:


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

col.mustard said:


> TooFitToQuit's FJ:
> 
> https://scontent.fatl1-2.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/42752037_10157212599566874_8709417154790817792_n.jpg?_nc_cat=103&_nc_ht=scontent.fatl1-2.fna&oh=593e2479b04fd3ae55d55640af51037b&oe=5C8778F9[/IM]
> 
> ...


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Are the only ones doing it right?


Expect when the idiot behind you stays on your rear bumper because their clueless. Samething goes for parallel parking, person behind usually creeps up and blocks the spot and doesn't understand why you stopped in the road.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

2 spots, 1 Bimmer.

She has single-handedly borked the nice, respectful system we've had in the parking garage for the past 4 months.


----------



## toadham (May 17, 2013)

Over the line entitled jerk.


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

some things cannot be learned at school


----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

joedubbs said:


> [image]
> 
> some things cannot be learned at school


Is it weird that the civic doesn't bother me as much as the people hanging over the front of their spot into the traffic lane?


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

iliveoncaffiene said:


> Is it weird that the civic doesn't bother me as much as the people hanging over the front of their spot into the traffic lane?


I'm assuming that extra large striped area is to give the buses room to maneuver/turn. if that were the case, would you be bothered by this parking job?


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

@McMike said:


> Just because you can back into a parking space doesn't mean you should.


Ehh, can't really blame him


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

GarageBoy said:


> Ehh, can't really blame him


Why not?


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Arguably safer than backing out. Sure he could have backed up the other 2'


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

GarageBoy said:


> Ehh, can't really blame him


Blame him for what?


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Guess that was too wide to fit...
Problem is he is in front of the door to my coaching school which apparently has to do with kids.
Even worse he owns a shop and never ever let anyone park in fron of it









Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Why do mostly see pickup drivers???

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2ckejYJ]Jack’s Pizza by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]04/, on Flickr[/URL]

It was an end spot - the driver could have parked onto the grass a bit.


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

robr2 said:


> Why do mostly see pickup drivers???68


Because only self-entitled pricks would drive over sized trucks as daily drivers?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Egz said:


> Because only self-entitled pricks would drive over sized trucks as daily drivers?


I really believe the real prick is the one that does this kind of generalization. Driving an oversized truck has nothing to do with being a douche bag or bad driver. Go get your facts right dude.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> Expect when the idiot behind you stays on your rear bumper because their clueless. Samething goes for parallel parking, person behind usually creeps up and blocks the spot and doesn't understand why you stopped in the road.


That’s why god invented blinkers. If you stop in the middle of the street with no indication, you deserve to have somebody stop right behind you.


----------



## Iroczgirl (Feb 17, 2007)

This might have been posted already, but it is just so awesome.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

patrikman said:


> That’s why god invented blinkers. If you stop in the middle of the street with no indication, you deserve to have somebody stop right behind you.


Oh no I do stop before the spot indicator on then pull forward and people behind still f up.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

vwluger22 said:


> Oh no I do stop before the spot indicator on then pull forward and people behind still f up.


Ok but you didn’t specify, so I assumed.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

patrikman said:


> Ok but you didn’t specify, so I assumed.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This man can park anywhere

https://i.imgur.com/w4tCBZr.gifv


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)




----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Well where should he park? Its more convenient on the pavement and in front of my office door, don't you agree?









Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

spockcat said:


> This man can park anywhere
> 
> https://i.imgur.com/w4tCBZr.gifv


Linkynoworky


Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

philf1fan2 said:


> Linkynoworky


I guess you should have looked at it 6 days ago.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

2K CC said:


>


It's a Lincoln, they VIP everywhere.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Cabin Pics said:


> It's a Lincoln, they VIP everywhere.


Very Improper Parking


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Forester pulls in second and leaves the car as is few minutes later worker comes out and needs to get into back if truck has to pull forward more.


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Speaking of parking, I tried the ParkWhiz app for the first time about a week ago. Works great :thumbup:


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PlatinumGLS said:


> Speaking of parking, I tried the ParkWhiz app for the first time about a week ago. Works great :thumbup:


Is that the app that tells you the best parking garages with the best stairwells to pee in?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Is that the app that tells you the best parking garages with the best stairwells to pee in?


I think they'll be adding that feature later. Great suggestion :laugh:


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

It's probably out of charge now too, so thanks for that.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

spockcat said:


> Is that the app that tells you the best parking garages with the best stairwells to pee in?





PlatinumGLS said:


> I think they'll be adding that feature later.


I'd be pissed if it didn't offer that.


----------



## Disgruntled Ziemniak (Oct 24, 2016)

bmann said:


>


_* Bow before the all holy shopping trolly*_


----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

vwluger22 said:


> Forester pulls in second and leaves the car as is few minutes later worker comes out and needs to get into back if truck has to pull forward more.


When I was a route sales guy I would always whip the doors open from the inside, and if someone was parked right on my bumper (happened often in philly, even though there weren't any parking spots behind me or there was plenty of room) then they got a "whoops" and a shrug from me.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

IdontOwnAVW said:


> When I was a route sales guy I would always whip the doors open from the inside, and if someone was parked right on my bumper (happened often in philly, even though there weren't any parking spots behind me or there was plenty of room) then they got a "whoops" and a shrug from me.


That would have been great if the worker had done that because the Subaru driver is a real high maintenance pia itch.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

Lukec436 said:


> _* Bow before the all holy shopping trolly*_


Swing low, sweet Target trolly
Coming for to carry me home


----------



## clutchrider (Dec 11, 2010)

Me refusing to park across the street for work because of these two.


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

I had a couple of instances over the weekend that this would come in handy. :laugh:


----------



## 2112 (Jun 21, 2004)

DonL said:


> I had a couple of instances over the weekend that this would come in handy. :laugh:


Printed, I will be making and "distributing" copies. :beer::laugh:


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

This is how my neighbor Mrs. Patel parks her van.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

vwluger22 said:


> Forester pulls in second and leaves the car as is few minutes later worker comes out and needs to get into back if truck has to pull forward more.


Paradigm shift?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

A little throwback to today’s date in 2013.


----------



## attalus (Jul 3, 2009)

This morning at my local supermarket....


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

cityjohn said:


> Paradigm shift?


:haha:


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


>


Doing it right.

Look at all that space, you could easily fit three, maybe four more cars there.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Tesla owner ain't got no time to find a parking spot. 

https://flic.kr/p/23ZAjARhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

impressive^


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

my driveway today

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

^ what have you done?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

I wholeheartedly approve....


----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> This is how my neighbor Mrs. Patel parks her van.


I have a younger neighbor who just picked up a really nice GLE 63S “coupe”. This is reliably his parking style.









Parking authority tickets him regularly for parking so far away from the curb. I doubt he cares.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

MylesPH1 said:


> I have a younger neighbor who just picked up a really nice GLE 63S “coupe”. This is reliably his parking style.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eventually some kid who's texting at night will run into it.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

Cabin Pics said:


> Eventually some kid who's texting at night will run into it.


Poor Mercedes Crosstour


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> Eventually some kid who's texting at night will run into it.


It is sad when this becomes the most likely scenario. Not that long ago it would be a drunk coming home from the bar.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

S1ack said:


>


Good call, I'd never park next to the cart corral... just asking for unintended damage....


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> It is sad when this becomes the most likely scenario. Not that long ago it would be a drunk coming home from the bar.


Why not both?

A drunk teenager texting while driving on their way home from the bar.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Cabin Pics said:


> Why not both?
> 
> A drunk teenager texting while driving on their way home from the bar.


Silly man.
The only shots teenagers care about now are vaccines.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> Good call, I'd never park next to the cart corral... just asking for unintended damage....


It's probably safer to park next to one since no one seems to use them. They like to leave them in between cars or in the parking spot itself.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Juuuuuuust a little bit outside.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

...ditch parking...
It didn’t fit quite well.


----------



## pdqgp (Jul 5, 2004)

Street parking Didnt work out well for this guy.









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## DubyaV (Apr 24, 2013)

Now that’s one hell of a Camry dent :laugh:


----------



## Sporin (Feb 17, 1999)

This person behind my wife decided it didn’t matter if that space wasn’t plowed out. Picture really doesn’t do justice to how far the car rear 3/4 was poking out from parallel.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

DubyaV said:


> Now that’s one hell of a Camry dent :laugh:


:laugh:


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

@McMike said:


> Juuuuuuust a little bit outside.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)




----------



## MylesPH1 (Aug 6, 2000)

I already posted this kid’s (very cool) car before in the thread, but this really has become a daily source of comedy.
Yesterday...









This morning, other side of the street..








He spread the virus to the BMW in front this time lol..


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

MylesPH1 said:


> He spread the virus to the BMW in front this time lol..


So this is going to sound stupid. My grandparents live in a development in South Jersey with the concrete lip to the curb similar to what's in your photos. Nobody parks over that because it's on a slight decline for like 1,000 feet, so when it rains, all the water and other debris travel that chute to the massive storm drain. 

Nobody parks on the concrete so the drainage system doesn't get jammed if it rains.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> So this is going to sound stupid. My grandparents live in a development in South Jersey with the concrete lip to the curb similar to what's in your photos. Nobody parks over that because it's on a slight decline for like 1,000 feet, so when it rains, all the water and other debris travel that chute to the massive storm drain.
> 
> Nobody parks on the concrete so the drainage system doesn't get jammed if it rains.


South Jersey...

Those are my people.


----------



## jiffyjetta (Mar 13, 2010)

Biggest parking space ever


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

https://flic.kr/p/2f7Zwzchttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/

Only vehicle in a gated parking lot. I'm guessing the owner parked on the snow pile when the lot was full and has since left it parked there boss style.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

2fer. Not only is the Chrysler waaay to far forward, with the back hanging into the other spot, but of course a crew cab 3/4 ton pickup just had to park opposite, which means they have to be sticking out a ridiculous amount as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

@McMike said:


> Juuuuuuust a little bit outside.


Well, technically, all four tires are inside the space, so...


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Has a bumper bully 








Can't park straight








And the coup de Grace









Seriously?


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LT1M21Stingray said:


>


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

In his defense, the plowing company has done an absolutely craptasting job on our lot, we have two dock doors we aren’t even using right now because they did such a ****ty job and the latches won’t hook up. We used to have wheel chicks but I’m guessing they are buried somewhere because nobody babaysits them when it snows.


----------



## VWVan (Feb 17, 2000)

patrikman said:


> In his defense, the plowing company has done an absolutely craptasting job on our lot, we have two dock doors we aren’t even using right now because they did such a ****ty job and the latches won’t hook up. *We used to have wheel chicks but I’m guessing they are buried* somewhere because nobody babaysits them when it snows.


Wow, someone is going to jail! Were they hot?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

VWVan said:


> Wow, someone is going to jail! Were they hot?


Chocks :laugh:

I really should proofread what my phone types while I’m at work. Whoops.


----------



## HI SPEED (Sep 3, 2004)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

HI SPEED said:


>


If you're paying for two spots, do whatever you want with them.


----------



## bmann (Feb 7, 2001)

@McMike said:


>


Vanagon stretch limo? I'd buy that for a dollar!


----------



## mraguilar (Sep 27, 2004)

cant fit into single spot?



spockcat said:


>


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

One of these cars is not like the other... one of these cars just doesn't belong :facepalm:


----------



## Chile Quinones (Dec 9, 2012)

I wish the picture was someone double parking next to the bad park-job.


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

Chile Quinones said:


> I wish the picture was someone double parking next to the bad park-job.


Or 2 smart cars head-in on the car and still be in the lines...:laugh:


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

They're remodeling the store, so my normal secret parking spot is being taken up with construction rubbish, so I have to park out with all the commoners.

Every f**king time. Although 90% of the time, it's always a Toyota.


----------



## TooFitToQuit (Jun 6, 2003)

bmann said:


> Vanagon stretch limo? I'd buy that for a dollar!


There used to be one at the GA/TN VW show circuits. It said "Vanagonagon" on the back :laugh:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Same grocery store, two consecutive days.

3 spots










I’ll just park my busted ass smashed up Cube right aboot here


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

All of these in a 10 minute span in 2 parking lots. There oughta' be a class on parking.....








[/url]More bad parking jobs by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/IMG]








[/url]More bad parking jobs by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/IMG]








[/url]More bad parking jobs by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/IMG]








[/url]More bad parking jobs by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/IMG]


----------



## mike in SC (Apr 29, 2004)

I'll have to get an image the next time I go to our local trash collection center. County residents like me do not have city services such as trash pick-up and yard waste services. The collection center used to have marked spaces for parking, and after it was repaved there weren't any repainted lines. On busy days there are people who park so badly and so very crooked that only a small number of cars can fit at once. It can be a hot mess at times.

I'll have to get an image soon.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

Nice w123, but taking up two spots in the LaGuardia lot which gets full at 9am is not cool


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

^^ Never gets a pass, but on a sliding scale of Nope, it's more deserving than this:

Didn't realize Douche was spelled, SODVYNE.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

At a BMW driving event, this was close at the front of the lot :facepalm:


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> Nice w123, but taking up two spots in the LaGuardia lot which gets full at 9am is not cool


W114/115....that guy doesn't value his doors does he? Someone's going to squeeze in that spot and no-slowly open a door into it.


----------



## PursuitOfCorrado (Apr 19, 2014)

evosky said:


> At a BMW driving event, this was close at the front of the lot :facepalm:


If only I could see it :facepalm:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> If only I could see it :facepalm:


No worries. None of us can see it.


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

evosky should know better too. It's not like posting photos is new to him. :laugh: :beer:


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

JMURiz said:


> W114/115....that guy doesn't value his doors does he? Someone's going to squeeze in that spot and no-slowly open a door into it.


No one parked next to him as I left, surprised at no angry note


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> No one parked next to him as I left, surprised at no angry note


Maybe people just smiled at it. 
I know when I had my 280C you would have thought I was driving a Rolls or Lambo, everyone was so thrilled to see it driving around.
Mine was triple-green (two tone green outside and avocado interior) and I miss it a LOT, but I traded it for rust-repair, paint and chassis stiffening for the 914 6 conversion.


----------



## evosky (Feb 13, 2010)

PursuitOfCorrado said:


> If only I could see it :facepalm:





spockcat said:


> No worries. None of us can see it.





Surf Green said:


> evosky should know better too. It's not like posting photos is new to him. :laugh: :beer:


Lol whoops :facepalm:

Should be corrected now


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Witnessed this one while waiting for my Uber. The CLA bumped into the Compass about 10-12 times as he wedged his way in. 

https://flic.kr/p/ToxYKjhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

The NYC shove... Did he even clear the crosswalk?


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Crosswalk is bordered and protected. Not blocking the walk but not doing his wheels or paint any favors.


----------



## VarianceVQ (Jun 26, 2005)

Got a two-fer.

This A5 and a dented Focus ZX4 with (most of) the Street Appearance package.


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

VarianceVQ said:


> Got a two-fer.


That is the correct way to park with these lines.


----------



## toadham (May 17, 2013)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Teslas blocking chargers. Right one unplugged all day. Left one blinking as charged at 9am and stayed all day.


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

spockcat said:


> Teslas blocking chargers. Right one unplugged all day. Left one blinking as charged at 9am and stayed all day.


Don't post this to the Model 3 thread, they'll claim you're looking for more dirt on Tesla 

Assholish behaviour though, EV spots need to be more carefully monitored for this kind of abuse. A similar story happens in Holland, not sure if it's the same in Belgium. In Holland if you want you can request for a charging station to be installed near you, implicitly for your neighborhood to use, but of course, if you request it, you're likely going to be the one with the electric vehicle. So people will request it, and then park their car there pretty reliable in on-street parking situations. Which is very neat, because that reliability essentially translates into a private spot, whereas other people have to scour about looking for a squeeze-in. Fast forward a few years and someone else in the neighborhood gets an EV. Wants to charge at the spot, finds the guy who has gotten used to parking there will leave his vehicle plugged in, even when it is not charging, just to ensure he can still use his spot. Petty stuff.

I know non-(PH)EV's parking in a charging spot will be fined or towed, or at least that bit is enforced, I wonder why the other (etiquette/rule?) is not enforced more strictly either.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

Saw this when I pulled into the garage at work this morning. No idea what is going on here but it went head into the post at a pretty good clip. Also took up 2 spots :laugh:


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Liiiiiike a glove!


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

Zembla said:


> A similar story happens in Holland, not sure if it's the same in Belgium. In Holland if you want you can request for a charging station to be installed near you, implicitly for your neighborhood to use, but of course, if you request it, you're likely going to be the one with the electric vehicle. So people will request it, and then park their car there pretty reliable in on-street parking situations. Which is very neat, because that reliability essentially translates into a private spot, whereas other people have to scour about looking for a squeeze-in. Fast forward a few years and someone else in the neighborhood gets an EV. Wants to charge at the spot, finds the guy who has gotten used to parking there will leave his vehicle plugged in, even when it is not charging, just to ensure he can still use his spot. Petty stuff.


The neighborhood where I lived in Philadelphia had a similar thing with disabled spots. People would request one in front of their house but then claim it as their own personal spot. Fights broke out when a visitor (with a valid placard) parked there.


----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

cityjohn said:


> The neighborhood where I lived in Philadelphia had a similar thing with disabled spots. People would request one in front of their house but then claim it as their own personal spot. Fights broke out when a visitor (with a valid placard) parked there.


I've seen that with my friend's neighbor in Providence a few years ago. They got a HC spot installed on a tight residential street in front of their house, but would park the handicapped car in a regular spot just tp keep the spot open.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Selfish a-h…


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

TaaT said:


>


They are still letting Prince Philip drive?


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


> They are still letting Prince Philip drive?


It is still upright and not smashed.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> It is still upright and not smashed.


Just be thankful the building behind it doesn't look flammable.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)




----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

bzcat said:


>


Poor pole/post.


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

cityjohn said:


> The neighborhood where I lived in Philadelphia had a similar thing with disabled spots. People would request one in front of their house but then claim it as their own personal spot. Fights broke out when a visitor (with a valid placard) parked there.


I still live in Philadelphia and this has only gotten worse. I just moved out of South Philly near Passyunk & Tasker and it was a complete ****show with the city allowing multiple handicap designated spaces on individual blocks. Nothing like making already bad parking situations worse.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Giant block of ICE!


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

It'd be funny if a Tesla parked right in front and in back and charged up


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

now where did I leave the pla.....ooh, there it is...:laugh:


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

San Jose international airport.


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

iThread said:


> San Jose international airport.


nope.....


----------



## iThread (Sep 27, 2005)

Hrmmph


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

O'Hare?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Not sure how that fits into a bad parking thread...


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> O'Hare?


Yup. The picture has a pretty gloom story. Wasn't trying to make fun or light of it. It is just a very interesting picture from the angle it was taken. 
https://graphics.chicagotribune.com/flight-191-anniversary/


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Like a boss. Inside the subway station!









Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

typical H2 driver.










for those of you keeping score that’s crub, sidewalk, and crosswalk in addition to not a parking spot. And a burned out bulb.


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

patrikman said:


> typical H2 driver.
> 
> for those of you keeping score that’s crub, sidewalk, and crosswalk in addition to not a parking spot. And a burned out bulb.


Sadly no trooper in sight to make that egregious bull**** stick to this clown.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

3 out of 3. Impressive at a local supermarket









Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

patrikman said:


> typical H2 driver.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You missed blocking a handicap ramp.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

robr2 said:


> You missed blocking a handicap ramp.


True


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

"This sticker exonerates me from any blame while driving"










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Here we find the Jeep Wrangler Unlimited in it's natural habitat of the Home Depot parking lot. Note how it's conflicted by cowering in fear of door dings yet is attempting to show dominance by taking two parking spaces:

http://[url=https://flic.kr/p/2gHQ4em]Jeep by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/[/URL]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Tesla’d?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Tesla’d?


Just another proof that Tesla owners are dumb.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

My wife got the one of the truck. I hope the Benz driver had a hard time getting in their car.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

LT1M21Stingray said:


> Just another proof that Tesla owners are dumb.


Need more proof? 3 stalls and a handicap stall.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Can we consider this bad parking too? 7 ICE parked in 10 supercharger spaces.


----------



## mach250 (Apr 8, 2005)

spockcat said:


> Need more proof? 3 stalls and a handicap stall.


I don't see a problem here, open spaces for use and I wouldn't expect someone to drop a trailer just to park inside of a spot if there are still others open for charging.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

mach250 said:


> I don't see a problem here, open spaces for use and I wouldn't expect someone to drop a trailer just to park inside of a spot if there are still others open for charging.


Dropping a jetski trailer that has a trailer dolly wheel on the front is really easy. If this was a big travel trailer (which will come someday with Tesla pickups), then maybe that would be tougher.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

His truck is his TEMPLE. Bad parking and license plate in one.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

In Texas... I parked the Hyundai SUV all the way on the right edge of the spot because it was by the hedges and my right rear passenger (not pictured) had crutches, so I wanted to make sure she had room to get our of the car. Anyway, we came back out only to find this truck parked over the lines up against me. I went inside the restaurant and asked if their staff could ask if one of their customers parked there and if so, could they kindly move it. A few minutes later, a tall older white guy storms out of the restaurant (wearing a cowboy hat and shirt) and the following conversation happens:

*Guy:* You're interrupting my f*cking lunch. WHAT?
*Me:* Sir, could you please move your truck? You're way over the lines into my space and I can't get in. 
*Guy:* Awweee, you can't get in? Why don't you just get into the car from the other passenger side whimp.
*Me:* Are you serious? Just move your ****ing truck dude and this can be done with. 
*Guy:* F*CK you ya little baby... maybe I should teach you how "REAL" men drive. (as he hops into his truck and starts it)
*Me:* Maybe someone needs to teach your dumb inbred ******* a** how to park your truck inside the lines of your parking space.

*He throws his truck into reverse, peels out backwards, hits a planter and breaks it. He gets out, looks at it, then us and he started to yell again, but then notices that people are starting to gather. He then just hops back into his truck and leaves, peeling out around the corner while calling us all "f*cking fa**ots." LoL


:laugh:


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

3 for 1. 4 if you wanna count the bus

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr

and 2 for 1 plus handicap

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

patrikman said:


> And a burned out bulb.


I bet his **** HID drop-ins work just fine though.



HorrorPunk said:


>


Isn't this par for the Tejas course though?


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> Isn't this par for the Tejas course though?


No sir. 
Idiots are everywhere, unfortunately


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

2K CC said:


> No sir.
> Idiots are everywhere, unfortunately


I agree that idiots are en masse, but cowboy hats and matching shirts are not however. :laugh:


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

Metallitubby said:


> Isn't this par for the Tejas course though?


It looks like both of them suck at parking. Two minuses cancel and make a plus.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> I agree that idiots are en masse, but cowboy hats and matching shirts are not however. :laugh:


You’re right about that.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

radparking


----------



## BRealistic (Dec 17, 2005)

^

Absolutely terrible.

This is how you properly park one of those.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

Just Another Sweater said:


> It looks like both of them suck at parking. Two minuses cancel and make a plus.


As stated in my post... I parked the Hyundai SUV all the way on the right edge of the spot because 1) that parking spot was next to hedges, so no cars were on that side and 2) my left rear passenger (not pictured) had crutches, so I wanted to make sure she had room to get out of the car.

Thanks.


----------



## Hostile (Nov 18, 2001)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

If you can’t park your oversized truck it a parking garage, use the surface lot. There were plenty of free spaces in the surface lot.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

spockcat said:


> If you can’t park your oversized truck it a parking garage, use the surface lot. There were plenty of free spaces in the surface lot.


That's not oversized.

It's just a regular truck.

And yes, if you can't park it in a spot in the garage, then go outside.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Burnette (May 17, 2012)

*Truth!*



spockcat said:


>


Those two beeyotchs are straight gonna get keyed.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

For my fellow NE people 93 south today.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> For my fellow NE people 93 south today.


We'll be back when the leaves start changing.....


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)




----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> If you can’t park your oversized truck it a parking garage, use the surface lot. There were plenty of free spaces in the surface lot.


And worst of all, that's likely a V6...who gets a newer Ram without a Hemi?! :laugh:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

PlatinumGLS said:


> And worst of all, that's likely a V6...who gets a newer Ram without a Hemi?! :laugh:


That looks like a 2500 to me. (look at rear diff)

It's either a HEMI or 6.7L Cummins.


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

vwluger22 said:


> For my fellow NE people 93 south today.


Still nothing compared to the pre-fastpass days


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

20thAna3282 said:


> Still nothing compared to the pre-fastpass days


This is true and back in the 90's when Nascar race ended Sunday afternoon. Growing up if you lived in Loudon you left town for the weekend or prepared to hunker down until it was over lol.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

posted by the owner in a fb group. :facepalm:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

TaaT said:


> DeLoreans


I can take one or two off their hands for them :wave:


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

Mike! said:


> I can take one or two off their hands for them :wave:


You can comfortably put down the pedal in a DeLoreon, without much worry. They have their own anti-speeding device.

[SUB]hangs head in shame[/SUB]


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

I'm guessing the Smart and the DeLoreans have something to do with the hurricane.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

robr2 said:


> I'm guessing the Smart and the DeLoreans have something to do with the hurricane.


:beer: :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

LOL, nice try bro. 



















This is built LIKE a scooter with the combined drivetrain/swingarm, but this is a 250cc scooter. Needs a plate, insurance, and a proper parking spot.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

Ah - close enough:

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2he5zvX]Another Great Parking Job by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## amusante1002 (Jul 5, 2016)

This guy was way off


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)




----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

After driving around a couple cities in Spain, I have a new perspective on just how bad some people are at parking in the US.
These people couldn't color the lines on a blank sheet of paper.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

@McMike said:


>


Tysons is cheating ITT


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## fR3ZNO (May 5, 2014)

Thank you for protecting the identity of the not so innocent


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

fR3ZNO said:


> Thank you for protecting the identity of the not so innocent


I wish I could expose the info but it isn't my original picture. I would never bother to black out the license plate or company info when I post a photo I've taken of such. Allegedly this is in Vancouver. Maybe the internet snoops can figure out who it is by the pieces of company info on the tailgate.


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)




----------



## iliveoncaffiene (Aug 18, 2015)

lyonsroar said:


> <hypocritical twitter post>


Oh god, I'd love to see some of the replies on that one.


----------



## Dravenport (Dec 20, 2010)

Most days this dude is posted up in the actual parking spot next to where he was parked today









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)




----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

From last Saturday as I was pulling out of the car wash - behind him are the two carts with towels, window cleaner, and other detailing supplies for the owners to use:








[/url]All the spots by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## JDSwan87 (Mar 6, 2014)

The Jeep was there first, the Chevy pulled in 5 minutes later. Mind you, the rest of the parking lot was WIDE open.









Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

S1ack said:


>


Not very Acurate


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Just an Aston parking Aston style.

https://flic.kr/p/2huyqDBhttps://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

Got a good one... 



























\











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

dieselraver said:


> Got a good one...


dude... for as nice as your car is, i wouldnt even risk parking next to some next level dumba55 5h|t like that... :facepalm:


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

ohiodub_99.5 said:


> dude... for as nice as your car is, i wouldnt even risk parking next to some next level dumba55 5h|t like that... :facepalm:


My guess would be he returned to the ///M3 to find that tragic scene. All was normal when he parked.


----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

... he's also sticking out into the space in front of him by almost a foot. :banghead:


----------



## Double-V (Mar 20, 2001)

Once my GTI was 10+years old and had some surface dings and wear, I loved jamming my car in tight against ass-hats like that. I would fold the mirror and back right in beside him. It was even better if I could block the driver's door.


----------



## cityjohn (Jul 9, 2002)

HorrorPunk said:


> ... he's also sticking out into the space in front of him by almost a foot. :banghead:


He could have had Pixar Parking just 5 spaces down...


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I love driving an 18 yo car. I actually park like an as* beside these examples.

Sent from  using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Stoned, not iced


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Raptor parked in an EV charging spot in Germany










But not for long


----------



## funnee84bunny (Jul 30, 2007)

I'd say the guy was pissed where the mechanic was parked, but it was the mechanic who was driving......Maybe he wanted a new truck:laugh:


----------



## Car Problems (Jan 22, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


This guy couldn't park in the back? :screwy:


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

Car Problems said:


> This guy couldn't park in the back? :screwy:


If he did that how would you see his boat?

I mean, have you seen it?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

spockcat said:


>


Seems like someone needs to call a fleet of tow trucks.


----------



## Metallitubby (Aug 20, 2001)

What's the white stuff by Dick's?


----------



## gotcha640 (Aug 23, 2014)

spockcat said:


>


Whos boat is this boat?


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

"I used to drive a 750iL but I heard all the [email protected] now drive Audi's

[url=https://flic.kr/p/2hShtYn]Untitled by https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/, on Flickr[/URL]


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Hyundai's newest EV, the eVoltster


----------



## Claff (Nov 2, 2009)

Two for one badly parked Civics at the mall on black Friday


----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

Today at the grocery store. Wonder how long they were in the store.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

0dd_j0b said:


> Today at the grocery store. Wonder how long they were in the store.


3 for 1


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Sonderwunsch (Jul 7, 2016)

Courtesy of VadGTI.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## FuelInMyVeins (Feb 8, 2012)

Metallitubby said:


> What's the white stuff by Dick's?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## HorrorPunk (Oct 8, 2014)

spockcat said:


> Hyundai's newest EV, the eVoltster


HA... sneaky mofo... that looks like the Hollywood & Highland parking garage... correct? I park there every day, not too far from the EV stations. I'm always baffled by how horribly a lot of the EV drivers park. I gotta start snapping more pics.


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

Two things with that Hyundai...

Did the owner remove the gas cap and "plug" it in? Or I wonder if someone else did that after they parked somewhere they shouldnt...

Second, I'm sure those chargers are pretty intrinsically safe, but that still gottta be some fuel vapors escaping right next to a source of spark. Not a great thing.


----------



## CGY_GLI (Aug 2, 2011)

Got this one while I was out Boxing Day shopping. Every parking lot in the area was packed, but apparently buddy needed four spaces for himself.


----------



## Cabin Pics (Mar 20, 2008)

CGY_GLI said:


> Got this one while I was out Boxing Day shopping. Every parking lot in the area was packed, but apparently *buddy* needed four spaces for himself.


----------



## Mike! (Jun 18, 2002)

VR6JH said:


> Two things with that Hyundai...
> 
> Did the owner remove the gas cap and "plug" it in? Or I wonder if someone else did that after they parked somewhere they shouldnt...


It's totally a "I needed this parking spot and couldn't/ couldn't be bothered to find another open one" situation. Wedged the plug in the door and hoped for the best.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

This dude didn’t have a trailer.
Spaces in this Home Depot store are long (my full size truck fit in it - the silver truck).


----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Grecco said:


> This dude didn’t have a trailer.
> Spaces in this Home Depot stores are long (my full size truck fit in it - the silver truck).


I love the ones that park like this but pulled in with a trailer hitch sticking out halfway into the aisle. 

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

HorrorPunk said:


> HA... sneaky mofo... that looks like the Hollywood & Highland parking garage... correct? I park there every day, not too far from the EV stations. I'm always baffled by how horribly a lot of the EV drivers park. I gotta start snapping more pics.


would deflate tire


----------



## Accidental L8 apex (Sep 26, 2008)

Somejaykid said:


> would deflate tire


I have a valve stem core remover in my console. I've used it for things like this. Sometimes, I pull two so a tow call is needed. I'm an arse.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

*Parking lot nightmare*

TLR What's the best cards to leave on someone who parks like a complete *******s car?

This thread has finally reached so close to home it's time to rally the troops. 

I've recently moved to the city and had a pretty normal parking scenario in front of my town home. Since then a very popular bar has opened that we share a parking lot with. I want to make it very clear that we love this bar and it's why we enjoy living downton. That said, I always move our cars into our parking garage during the weekend since this bar has opened due to what i'm about to explain. 

We have 8 parallel parking spots along the front of our complex, directly across are about 30 standard parking spots for the bar. Since this bar has opened there are a good 10-20 cars every night that decide to park in every unimaginable random space that this lot has to offer. I'm talking about cars parked dead center in the middle which leads to others doing the same. Cars just blocking in other legally parked cars thinking its ok. There are cars blocking fire lanes, dumpsters, and just parking directly behind 2-3 other cars and just walking away to go to the bars. So if you had that car you couldn't even leave. 

All that said, my place looks directly out over this debauchery! It's a new bar and I'm not looking to be the one to call in the tow trucks. 

TLR After watching all of these idiots park their cars in what is not even close to being a parking spot...What's the best card to leave on their car so at least they know they are the worst people alive?

*I might just start documenting how bad this is so you can all enjoy this entertainment.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> *I might just start documenting how bad this is so you can all enjoy this entertainment.


I believe that is TCL Rule#1


I recall having come accross a stack of 'Nice Parking Jackass' stickers in a parking garage. I took a few & used them over the years.

If you google that, you will find plenty of inspiration....


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)

Mr.Veedubya said:


> TLR What's the best cards to leave on someone who parks like a complete *******s car?
> 
> This thread has finally reached so close to home it's time to rally the troops.
> 
> ...


Talk with the bar and who every else owns the lot. Let them know what is happening and I am sure they will give you a number to call to get a truck out there. Sounds like it is beyond the point of sticking something on the windshield.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Like a glove.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

^I'd like to meet them there RV'ers.

Must have some stories to tell.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

I need to stop going to grocery stores on Saturdays and Sundays. There was a gazillion of spots 100 yards away (where I normally park). This individual didn’t have the handicap sticker or license plate, and also parked over the crosswalk. Amazing.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Grecco said:


> I need to stop going to grocery stores on Saturdays and Sundays. There was a gazillion of spots 100 yards away (where I normally park). This individual didn’t have the handicap sticker or license plate, and also parked over the crosswalk. Amazing.


Very important to get the chips and beer before game day.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

branch manager


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

TaaT said:


>


For what it's worth, I bet it's pretty hard to *not* park like an ******* with this behemoth...


----------



## Zembla (May 4, 2018)

TaaT said:


>


What's the turning circle like on those things? I can imagine if your turning circle is crap and the lanes of the lot are quite narrow that you just feasibly can't pull into the tighter spots next to those pillars. All the same, the guy/girl may just be an ass.

About the Veloster taking up an EV-spot... I was wondering, if the fuel lid is off, he's sort of begging for someone to put something in his tank. Do(es) sugar(cubes) still have the dramatic effect they used to, or is that some urban legend that's somehow stuck in the back of my head?


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

Zembla said:


> What's the turning circle like on those things?


Everyone else seemed to manage fine.

This is only okay if the person owns both spots.


(Person lives their entire life in urban area with very narrow streets and extremely tight parking garages. Despite daily practice, is still terrible at it.)


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

How stupid (or mentally ill?) does someone have to be to decide "yup, nailed it" to parking in the middle of the parking lot lane like this??? Seriouly, WTF!?! :screwy:


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## IdontOwnAVW (Jun 17, 2004)

kickapoo said:


> For what it's worth, I bet it's pretty hard to *not* park like an ******* with this behemoth...


When I stop in parking lots with a 26' Penske rental truck I take up 4 spots to make sure I can swing the truck out of where I am as if I took up two spots you are guaranteed to have someone oblivious park next to you.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

I consider these the 'ultimate' spots in my building. Ultimate protection from door dings. Slightly challenging to maneuver into with a FWD based car, the C300 is easier in this regard.


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

2.0T_Convert said:


> I consider these the 'ultimate' spots in my building. Ultimate protection from door dings. Slightly challenging to maneuver into with a FWD based car, the C300 is easier in this regard.


Wondering what the drive wheels have to do with it? Turning circle?


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

VDub2625 said:


> Wondering what the drive wheels have to do with it? Turning circle?


Nothing unless yodriftin' 

Sent from my moto using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

spockcat said:


>


Work fail, this guy sucks at his job


----------



## Grecco (Apr 7, 2012)

And these are Texas size parking spots


----------



## DonL (Feb 28, 1999)

VDub2625 said:


> Wondering what the drive wheels have to do with it? Turning circle?


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)

2ohgti said:


> Work fail, this guy sucks. period


Fixt.


----------



## NeverEnoughCars (Aug 2, 2013)




----------



## VDub2625 (Jan 4, 2003)

DonL said:


>


:laugh: got me there!


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

NeverEnoughCars said:


> Seems like someone needs to call a fleet of tow trucks.


Not really. What happens is the first few people pull in with snow on the ground and you cannot see lines anywhere. Then the snow melts and you can see the lines. Some people follow the existing trend, some people follow the new lines. Furthermore people leaving at different times just screws everything up worse. It happens pretty often, but I've never seen it this bad.


----------



## absoluteczech (Sep 13, 2006)

NeverEnoughCars said:


>


:laugh:


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Parents at childcare center are ridiculous all the rules go out the window. About 80% of them leave there cars running with no one in them. If thief's were smart they could easily score a car at these places.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)

From around town

At Target half way to the door.









Angled parking spot. Parked in the wrong direction.









No parking spots on the edge of the grass.


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Memory from 4 years ago.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

during the CA covid-19 "shelter in place" executive order, no less. :thumbup:


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

Relatively mild, but I have a new neighbor who is absolute garbage at parallel parking. I guess they're lucky the curb is barely there.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Looks similar to when my son lived in East Falls. Short curbs, narrow one way street and many people up over the curb.


----------



## kickapoo (Oct 25, 2011)

At a local bagel store, Jeep Gladiator decided that this parking effort was good enough..


----------



## Phillie Phanatic (Mar 4, 2013)

PZ said:


> Looks similar to when my son lived in East Falls. Short curbs, narrow one way street and many people up over the curb.


Photo is from Port Richmond so you're not far off. Very similar "demographics" in terms of neighborhood age and construction. I would argue he had it worse in East Falls. Not jealous of people who need to park there regularly.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

BMW drivers, amirite?


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

Phillie Phanatic said:


> Photo is from Port Richmond so you're not far off. Very similar "demographics" in terms of neighborhood age and construction. I would argue he had it worse in East Falls. Not jealous of people who need to park there regularly.


 He did not have a car, but took the train to Temple each day. Parking while helping him move there from Boston was a pain. We only had a minivan and my wagon. He finally got a car when he moved to Pittsburgh for his Masters. Then he gained a lot of weight


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## bc (Sep 24, 2001)

Low-end torque facilitated by powerful hybrid system? 









No, I don't need parking sensors. They are a gimmick and an insult to my skill. 









Ace Ventura's Tokyo Flat. 









COME AND TAKE IT.









Bicycle parking. Unless you converted the whole damn building into your private residence and now you can do whatever the hell you want.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Tesla popularity seems to be growing around here.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Tesla popularity seems to be growing around here.


Is that just a dirty windshield we're looking through, or are the first two really dusty, as if they haven't been driven in months?


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

2.0T_Convert said:


>


Jersey Boys off-roading.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

VWestlife said:


> Is that just a dirty windshield we're looking through, or are the first two really dusty, as if they haven't been driven in months?


Between mass transit & COVID there isn't much garage activity.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Well.. I guess that's a _slight _improvement over virtual parties.


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

So you flash your lights if you are satisfied?

Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## Somejaykid (Oct 7, 2019)

does the venue give you portable urinals also? I could only imagine people using their bathroom all at the same time


----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

little too much heat


----------



## VR6JH (Jan 3, 2016)

First of all, who parts right in front of the entrance to change a flat tire???


----------



## Mr.Veedubya (Sep 25, 2004)

TaaT said:


>


Would be a great time to own a lifted truck.


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

Yesterday.


----------



## Lithium Lotus (May 26, 2008)




----------



## Ducman69 (Feb 13, 2010)

Lithium Lotus said:


> https://live.staticflickr.com/65535/49949460113_8a0020c144_k.jpg


Thanks for that, I'm now at peak rage and have to restrain myself from spitting on my monitor.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Yuppie Scum (Mar 23, 2014)

Karen at the Whole Foods


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Yuppie Scum said:


> Karen at the Whole Foods


But it's raining!!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Frankfurt police posted this to their Twitter. Apparently they take blocking EV charging spaces very seriously.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Camry asking for dents.


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

Too soon?


----------



## LT1M21Stingray (Sep 14, 2006)

spockcat said:


> Frankfurt police posted this to their Twitter. Apparently they take blocking EV charging spaces very seriously.


Aren't those parking spaces reserved for green cars?


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Audi driver will park wherever Audi driver wants.


----------



## GarageBoy (May 4, 2016)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Audi driver will park wherever Audi driver wants.


All fun n games til you gotta pay 4 digits to get your car outta impound


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

This person solved the incompatibility of backing into a space, and still being able to unload the Costco flatbed into the car.










DC plates, so experience driving in congested areas is a given. :bs:


----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

GarageBoy said:


> All fun n games til you gotta pay 4 digits to get your car outta impound


Wow that note. :laugh: Way to invoke the wrath.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Saving a street spot?


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe he was saving two park spots too...









Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

I hate door dings, so I'm going to park like a d*ck so i get more door dings. 










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## worth_fixing (Dec 23, 2009)

col.mustard said:


> tacobell


so in addition to the Blazer who thinks it's in Australia, is that Journey missing its rear passenger wheel or is this just a Taco Bell thing to arrive in the most dilapidated vehicle possible?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This is why I never eat at Taco Bell.



col.mustard said:


>


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

worth_fixing said:


> so in addition to the Blazer who thinks it's in Australia, is that Journey missing its rear passenger wheel or is this just a Taco Bell thing to arrive in the most dilapidated vehicle possible?


It's sitting on a jack lol

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## lyonsroar (Dec 5, 2012)

college girl across the street parked in the middle of the street last night.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

lyonsroar said:


> college girl across the street parked in the middle of the street last night.


Obviously didn't want a ticket for parking in front of a fire hydrant.


----------



## PuffMaN (Oct 11, 2012)

Not 1, not 2, not 3, but 4 spaces with 1 car..









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## AHTOXA (Dec 2, 2007)

My neighbor. Pretty much in the middle of the street. Sat there that whole day like that. It’s a middle age family and both their cars have the new driver stickers.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spockcat said:


>


Not going to lie, that makes my pants a little tight. I’m curious what the range is with that bad boy.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Guessing this has been sitting so long that whatever CC was on file for monthly parking stopped working. Note: No plates.









Sent from my SM-N986U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

spotted this jerkface at the ‘hood grocery


----------



## Egz (May 30, 2002)

Not sure if here, or in Wacky Accident, or Mustangs gone crazy


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Not sure who started this little cluster of potential door dings.


----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

patrikman said:


> spotted this jerkface at the ‘hood grocery


is that a real space in front or is it tapered and not a real spot? lines don't look parallel


----------



## dieselraver (Nov 11, 2007)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Not sure who started this little cluster of potential door dings.


is this the underground parking lot in Flushing on Main street?


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

dieselraver said:


> is this the underground parking lot in Flushing on Main street?


This is a new development in Jersey City, Vantage phase 1.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## Alpinweiss2 (Jan 9, 2017)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Not sure who started this little cluster of potential door dings.


FWIW, those parking spaces look really narrow. 

:beer:


----------



## 2ohgti (Nov 8, 2004)

Couldn’t resist


----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'll give that a pass. He's on the back lot, and the spaces are short. He's fit, maybe his vision's not as great.

Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Does this count?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Does this count?


I don't understand the point of concrete curbs like that in a normal parking lot with 2 rows of parking. Once parked, people can't see them. They have to rely on memory that they are there. In snowbelt states it makes it harder to plow the lot. Usually by mid-winter the curbs have gotten knocked out of place because they get buried under snow. The only place they are probably appropriate is spaces up against a wall/building.


----------



## PZ (May 9, 2002)

2.0T_Convert said:


> Does this count?


Look at the RF tire, looks like they burned a lot of rubber trying to get out.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## philf1fan2 (Mar 3, 2015)

Give them credit, they didn't mistake the gas for the brake and crash into the building. THAT would be inexcusable 

Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

philf1fan2 said:


> Give them credit, they didn't mistake the gas for the brake and crash into the building. THAT would be inexcusable
> 
> Sent from Mars Ingenuity in flight using Tapatalk


That would have been a trifecta; ripping the hose off the pump, bad parking, and crashing into the building.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/a/KYP4vY7


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/a/KYP4vY7


I can hear the Benny Hill song playing in the background even with volume off


----------



## georgeboole (Nov 9, 2011)

Looks like it's not a small car after all









Στάλθηκε από το SM-J710F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## 0dd_j0b (Sep 22, 2007)

spockcat said:


> View attachment 56640


Oh jeez. I just saw this as I'm currently sitting on a Spirit airline heading to San Diego.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## ohiodub_99.5 (Jun 4, 2007)

a look at the rest of the lot... from the other side.. and an open spot to the left of the red car... 🤷🏻‍♂️... good enough I guess...


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

almost not mad, cool truck


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Several years old, but so good 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Just Another Sweater (Aug 11, 2002)




----------



## UncleJB (Jul 3, 2002)

Just Another Sweater said:


>


Lmao - I thought the same thing when I saw that in the other thread.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

different kind of ultimate parking. full size truck with oversized wheels and tires fitting perfectly into a mall parking spot

Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


----------



## jimv (Jun 15, 2004)

freedo84gti said:


> different kind of ultimate parking. full size truck with oversized wheels and tires fitting perfectly into a mall parking spot
> 
> Untitled by tim wilson, on Flickr


Perfectly? Probably taking up 6ft of the spot right behind.


----------



## freedo84gti (Sep 26, 2010)

jimv said:


> Perfectly? Probably taking up 6ft of the spot right behind.


nope. minivan parked behind them


----------



## David9962000 (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/vLNAW66


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

When Chicago people come to Green Bay.









must been an LR meetup








compact cars only


----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Nailed it!


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

What is it with Toyota owners?


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)




----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Saw this yesterday.


----------



## rich! (Feb 18, 1999)

This was interesting to watch...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Dave Bro (Jun 2, 2012)

Picking up chinese food and saw this.









Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

So much going on... The landscape truck pulled in when I arrived, and was still there 20 minutes after I left. I don't know what the BMW driver had in mind.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

This idiot takes up 5of 7 charging spots


----------



## 557688 (Aug 21, 2010)

Ehhh, he looks like he has enough problems.


----------



## 01tj (Nov 8, 2005)

20thAna3282 said:


> Saw this yesterday.


This doesn't bother me as bad as the others. The driver cannot parallel park but at least they are not intentionally taking up a space that someone else can use


----------



## Raguvian (Aug 10, 2016)

Came out to find this turd parked halfway in my spot. I went out of my way to park away from others and as close to the curb as possible. I hate people.


----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

my neighbors wonderful parking laziness. I guess unhooking the trailer is too much work, so he backs in under his covered parking spot, takes up the handicap spot and partially blocks the spot on the other side of him. I guess it’s better than when he would park across 4-5 spots.


----------



## homerdash (Jan 13, 2008)

Raguvian said:


> View attachment 108455


ignoring lines, that looks to be on the better side of distance when someone parks next to you in a regular spot. plus it's your passenger side and that lot has XXL spots for some reason :screwy:


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Raguvian said:


> Came out to find this turd parked halfway in my spot. I went out of my way to park away from others and as close to the curb as possible. I hate people.


Did you key it? You should have keyed it. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## S1ack (Aug 18, 2005)

I have questions.

Reasonably well parked in busy grocery store anchored small strip shopping area.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Strange Mud (Oct 20, 2017)

^^looks like flames when moving


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Surf Green (Feb 16, 1999)

I been distracted by Taqueria sometime.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Great combination










Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## JOHNS92JETTA (Mar 2, 2003)

^^^


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## vwluger22 (Jan 25, 2005)

Right up front four spots taken watched the blue car try and make it happen anyway.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

When you own an EV but it is a Porsche


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

double trouble


----------



## HackAC (Jan 18, 2014)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

The Buick parked blocking the pass-through to half of the parking lot. Port City Brewery in Alexandria, VA.


----------



## RafaGti (Jul 25, 2006)

col.mustard said:


> The Buick parked blocking the pass-through to half of the parking lot. Port City Brewery in Alexandria, VA.


Are those MD plates?
So happy I wasn't there that day, that would've driven me insane. The lack of common sense in some people is incredible.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently poor parking behavior is common with this guy.






How's My Driving NY







howsmydrivingny.nyc


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

Apparently poor parking behavior is common with this guy.






How's My Driving NY







howsmydrivingny.nyc


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Saw this yesterday. Why park at the back of the lot when there are a bunch of open handicapped spots right out front?


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

spockcat said:


> Apparently poor parking behavior is common with this guy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow and these are just recent ones - it is possible this is a new car or plate.


----------



## robr2 (May 5, 2005)

20thAna3282 said:


> Saw this yesterday. Why park at the back of the lot when there are a bunch of open handicapped spots right out front?


Target Wilmington?


----------



## 20thAna3282 (Oct 8, 2005)

Yup


----------



## Wendell Wookiee (Oct 12, 2021)

At a vacation condo rental in Las Vegas. That's my Tigger on the left. There were 6 spaces open to the left of me and 6 spaces to the right of the Maserati. Check out the wheels! And it was LOUD! And needed a good 15-20 minutes to warm up before driving off - every time!


----------



## @McMike (Oct 9, 2002)

I almost criticized this parking job before I realized he might have gotten weally stuck in the swippery and extwemely deep snow.


----------



## bzcat (Nov 26, 2001)

@McMike said:


> I almost criticized this parking job before I realized he might have gotten weally stuck in the swippery and extwemely deep snow.


If only he had a vehicle that can overcome a bit of accumulated snow on the ground.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/KARxAJW


----------



## 2 doors (Jun 18, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> http://imgur.com/KARxAJW


I want to apply for that guy's job. That is fantastic.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Next level backing up skills


http://imgur.com/a/69PycLh


----------



## PlatinumGLS (Aug 2, 2003)

Senior Member said:


> Next level backing up skills
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/69PycLh


American Truck Simulator?


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Close enough.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Prius drivers, amirite?


----------



## Wendell Wookiee (Oct 12, 2021)

I think that's a Volt, but point taken.


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)

Wendell Wookiee said:


> I think that's a Volt, but point taken.


It was a joke, that’s my wife’s car.


----------



## steelgatorb8 (Apr 12, 2017)

From the Pittsburgh reddit page:


----------



## patrikman (May 10, 2008)




----------



## JMURiz (Jan 17, 2008)

Across the street from my house:


----------



## Human5 (Aug 16, 2013)

Happened just now, food delivery driver pulls up, gets out of the car then goes up to the near side of the building and notices just now. Then walks to the other side of the building to deliver the food (was like this about 5min). 
I understand being hurried when delivering food (I used to deliver pizza) but I never parked in the middle of the drive, especially when there was spots available.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

Where not to park . 



http://imgur.com/20k8LQJ


----------



## MBrown (Aug 1, 2000)

Senior Member said:


> Where not to park .
> 
> 
> 
> http://imgur.com/20k8LQJ


I was on a commuter rail train that did that to a classic Mercedes about 30 or so years ago.

There's a place that specializes in European car service in Boston. Their parking lot borders tracks that were used for both freight and passenger services. I was on the train going to work when we stopped at their location ... very abruptly. Turns out a gorgeous older Mercedes coupe (maybe mid-60s) was parked too close to the track and the train hit it. Dented the rear and blew the trunk lid clear off the car. The next day, there was a fence up at the edge of their lot.


----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

patrikman said:


> View attachment 193916


At least they're inside the white lines???



TaaT said:


>


People like this deserve to have their license revoked or their car crushed, no excuses.


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)

4MotionMongrel said:


> People like this deserve to have their license revoked or their car crushed, no excuses.


Fun fact: This was the city mayor with the company car.


----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)

Really dude? Your a sh*tty base matrix in the first row at the movie theatre.


----------



## comma (Jan 16, 2010)

Rover was empty and yes that is a handicap spot they are blocking in for at least 10 min.


----------



## VWestlife (Sep 29, 2004)

It was taking up two spaces, but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't fit into just one space...


----------



## TaaT (Jan 24, 2007)




----------



## 4MotionMongrel (Apr 7, 2006)

VWestlife said:


> It was taking up two spaces, but I'm pretty sure it wouldn't fit into just one space...
> 
> View attachment 219406


That boat is about as big as my boat, and yes, it will fit in one space.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)




----------



## col.mustard (Jul 16, 2008)




----------



## mittencuh (Feb 25, 2014)

License plate frame was from a sorority of course.


----------



## 2.0T_Convert (Mar 23, 2009)

Technically parked because not going anywhere.


----------



## philf1fan (Feb 14, 2002)

mittencuh said:


> View attachment 244762
> License plate frame was from a sorority of course.


You better hope she's super model thin and respects your cars condition if she leaves her spot first. The first is much more likely than the second.🙏


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

col.mustard said:


> View attachment 241423


There is nothing wrong with that. It's one of the best ways to avoid door dings while using only one parking spot.


----------



## Senior Member (Jul 2, 2016)

http://imgur.com/OQizkg8


----------

